# Ναυπηγήσεις, Μετασκευές - Buildings,  retrofits, demolition > Ναυπηγήσεις, Μετασκευές, Διαλύσεις πλοίων (Buildings,  retrofits, demolition) > Δεξαμενισμοί πλοίων >  Δεξαμενισμοί επιβατηγών πλοίων (Passenger & Ferries Drydockings)

## polykas

Ανοίγω αυτό το θέμα για να  βάζουμε φωτογραφίες των αγαπημένων μας επιβατηγών πλοίων (παλιών και νέων)κατά την περίοδο που διενεργούν την ετήσια  συντήρηση τους .






ex. afroditi.JPG

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ρε παιδια στην Αφροδιτη δεν ειχε γινει η παραδοσιακη ελληνικη τοποθετηση βολβου οπως σε σχεδον ολα τα βαπορια απο Βορεια Ευρωπη;Μου κανει πολυ μεγαλη εντυπωση.

ΥΓ:Πολυ καλο θεμα Πολυκας.

----------


## navigation

Aς εγκαινιάσουμε λοίπον το καινολυργιο μας θεμα που ήταν και πολύ καλή ιδεα.Μπράβο φίλε μου!!!
Λοίπον...Ιεράπετρα (χρονολογία δεν θυμάμαι 2-3 χρόνια πριν)

1.jpg

----------


## navigation

Λευκά Όρη (χρονολογία? 2-3 χρόνια πριν!!!!!!)

1.jpg 2.jpg 3.jpg 4.jpg

και για να μην γίνουν παρεξηγήσεις στην πρώτη φώτο δεν είμαι εγώ

----------


## Νaval22

> Ρε παιδια στην Αφροδιτη δεν ειχε γινει η παραδοσιακη ελληνικη τοποθετηση βολβου οπως σε σχεδον ολα τα βαπορια απο Βορεια Ευρωπη;Μου κανει πολυ μεγαλη εντυπωση.


Ναι μάλλον γιατί το αφροδίτη ήταν το τελευταίο της σειράς αυτής που ήρθε στο αιγαίο,Λίγο πρίν ο βολβός ήταν πολύ της μόδας μιας και είχαν βάλει πολλά πλοία εξ απόλλων,ναιας 2 πηνελόπη μήλος εξπρές και άλλα.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το θέμα αυτό είναι το αγαπημένο του φίλου μου του polyca, οπότε να το στηρίξουμε όσο μπορούμε.
Καλή αρχή και καλή συνέχεια.

Navigation, πραγματικά εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες.

Εδώ στο Πέραμα του 2000 ας δούμε την πλήρη αντίθεση.
Το ένα πλοίο πλησίαζε προς το τέλος της καριέρας του, ενώ το άλλο πλοίο ξεκινούσε μόλις την καριέρα του στην Ελλάδα.
Το ένα είναι το "Μαρία ΠΑ" του Παναγιωτόπουλου (πρώην "Mistral" και για λίγο μετέπειτα "Santorini Sky"), το άλλο είναι το γνωστό μας ........., τότε με το όνομα "ΚΡΗΤΗ V". 
Παρακαλώ το όνομα του πλοίου και αφιερωμένοι εξαιρετικά σε όσους ταξιδεύουν σήμερα σε αυτό.

Το Μαρία ΠΑ στο Πέραμα.jpg

----------


## nautikos

> γνωστό μας ........., τότε με το όνομα "ΚΡΗΤΗ V". 
> Παρακαλώ το όνομα του πλοίου


Το *Κρητη V* ειναι το μετεπειτα* Λευκα Ορη*.

----------


## polykas

*ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΕΣ* οι φωτογραφίες σας.*ΜΠΡΑΒΟ*



*Αqua* από ψηλά...... :Very Happy: 



aqua.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πρέπει να είναι, λοιπόν, το "Λευκά Όρη" και να την αφιερώσουμε σε όσους ταξιδεύουν σε αυτό.

----------


## Thanasis89

Ένα μπράβο στον polykas για την δημιουργία του θέματος και ένα μπράβο για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες των άλλων παιδιών. Αυτό που μου άρεσε πάντα ήταν να βλέπω τους δεξαμενισμούς των πλοίων. Πραγματικά απολαμβάνω αυτές τις φωτογραφίες !  :Very Happy:  Μακάρι να μπορούσα κι εγώ να βοηθήσω στην συνέχεια του θέματος !

----------


## polykas

*N.Kαζαντζάκης--Πέραμα---*



N. kazantzakis.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

καλά φίλε η φότο σου είναι άλλα τα λεφτά *ΤΕΛΕΙΑ*   και η σκέψη για να ανοίξεις το θέμα ήταν απίστευτη μπράβοοοο :mrgreen:

----------


## kingminos

Καλά μιλάμε μας πόρωσες μας τρέλανες,εσένα συμπαθώ περρισότερο από όλους.

----------


## yannisa340

Υπέροχες. Μια απορία. Τι απόσταση ακριβώς μετράνε οι αριθμοί που είναι με άσπρα ψηφία στις πλώρες των πλοίων πάνω και κάτω από την ίσαλο; :Confused:

----------


## Leo

Το βύθισμα του πλοίου. Δηλαδή την απόσταση απο την ίσαλο (επιφάνεια της θάλασσας μέχρι την τρόπιδα (καρένα). Αυτό εκφράζεται σε μέτρα ή πόδια (παλαιότερα). Ιδιες εγγραφές υπάρχουν στο μέσο του πλοίου αριστερά και δεξιά όπως επίσης και στην πρύμη.

----------


## nautikos

To *Ανθη Μαρινα* στη μεγαλη δεξαμενη του _Περαματος_. Ενα απο τα πλεον ενδιαφεροντα πλοια που αξιζει να δεις εξω απο τη θαλασσα :Wink: .

anma.jpg

----------


## Leo

Συνφωνώ μαζί σου ναυτικέ, πολύ ενδιαφέροντα τα απόκρυφα της Ανθούλας  :Very Happy:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

*Ευχαριστούμε ναυτικέ*. Εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία.

Να συμβάλλω και εγώ με μία φώτο της *Αρσινόης* στη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη, τον Μάρτιο που μας πέρασε.

ARSINOI.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Δεν μπορώ να βρω το ακριβές θέμα για να ρωτήσω. Η προπέλα μεταβλητού βήματος τι ακριβώς είναι ; Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι ακολουθεί τις στροφές του άξονα και μεταβάλλει την την θέση των φτερών...  :Confused:

----------


## Leo

Σωστά καταλαβαίνεις, αυτό ακριβώς είναι.

----------


## Thanasis89

Ευχαριστώ πολύ !

----------


## Apostolos

H χειρότερη γάστρα του χειρότερου σε κούνημα πλοίου RoRo

Νικόλας Α

nikolas a dry dock.jpg

nikolas a dry dock (1).jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

πω πω καλά λες φίλε Apostole έτσι όπως είναι η γάστρα του πρέπει να κουνάει αρκετά σαν παντόφλα είναι :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

Oι βάνες ανοίγουν.Το νερό εισέρχεται  μέσα στην δεξαμενή.Το θυρόπλοιο θα μετακινηθεί και η Πηνελοπίτσα θα πέσει από αυτήν...... :Very Happy: 





pinelopi a.jpg

----------


## giorgosss

Χμμ και με αυτην την μεταβπλή βήματος τι μπορεί να επιτύχει κανείς? :Confused: 
σορρυ για το offtopic

----------


## Apostolos

> Χμμ και με αυτην την μεταβπλή βήματος τι μπορεί να επιτύχει κανείς?


Για ψάξε λίγο καλύτερα... Εδώ όλα τα βρίσκεις!!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Με το καραβάκι από τον Πειραιά για τη Σαλαμίνα.
Κάπου στο 2000.
"Ολυμπία Ι", το πρώην "Sea Harmony II", πρώην "Λασίθι", στο Πέραμα.
Να την αφιερώσουμε εξαιρετικά στον καλό μας φίλο Sea Serenade.

Το SEA HARMONY II στο Πέραμα.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Μπά? Είχε μπεί και σε δεξαμένη? Δεν το ήξερα πως ο Ποθητός και ο Ατέσλης κάνανε τόσες σπατάλες.... Φοβερή φωτό. O Sea Serenade επιφυλάσεται

----------


## Baggeliq

*ΜΠΡΑΒΟ  ΣΑΣ !!!!* εξαιρετικό το θέμα σας  να ξερατέ τώρα τη μου θυμίζετε με αυτές της φωτογραφίες σας  παρά πολλά ενάμισι χρονιά στα ναυπηγεία  των Σκαραμαγκά  και της Αγγλίας του Λίβερπουλ
Να γραφούμε νομίζω και στοιχειά για τις Πλωτές Δεξαμενές  ...

----------


## konigi

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,Υπάρχει μήπως κάποια φώτο από δεξαμενισμό κάποιου πλοίου της ΑΝΕΚ?

----------


## Apostolos

Μπα μας καίει τα pixel το κίτρινο μπλέ!

----------


## konigi

Ε αμα είναι έτσι μην βγάζετε φώτο τα πλοία της γιατι θα χάσετε πολλά λεφτά για κάμερες...

----------


## Apostolos

Εεεεε πάρε μία του Απτερα για να μήν ξεχνιώμαστε...

----------


## konigi

Αυτός είναι ο τελευταίος δεξαμενισμος του Απτερα στην Ελλάδα,ήμουν μεσα δόκιμος το 2005 και συγκεκριμένα απο 20 μαρτίου μέχρι 5 Απριλίου..

----------


## polykas

Έξοδος του Εξπρές Αθηνά από από την δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη... :Wink: 





e.athina.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

Νησος Χιος,φετος.στο Περαμα
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8113

----------


## polykas

H Mπάλλα του* Εξπρές Ναιάς*........... :Wink: 








ex. naias.JPG

----------


## Leo

Αυτή η μπάλα έκανε ταχύπλοο το πλοίο... Αν και σαν Δήμτρα μου άρεσε για όλα του. Μετά απο αυτή την μπάλα μ άρεσε γιατί με ταξίδευε και γρηγορότερα και όχι για την μεταμόρφωση του που μ΄λλον το χάλσε ρα το έφτιαξε.

----------


## Speedkiller

Φετινές από Ocean Majesty...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8131

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8132

----------


## scoufgian

Δεξαμενισμος του ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ στου Βασιλειαδη
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8133

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8134

----------


## JASON12345

Ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτό φίλε.
Παιδιά,πήγα στο google map και <<πέταξα>>με μπόλικο ζουμ πάνω από το λιμάνι της Σούδας.Και ανακάλυψα και νομίζω πως είδα και εκεί μια δεξαμενή που ήταν πάνω της ένα μάλλον πολεμικό πλοίο...
Έχετε καμιά φωτογραφία της εν λόγο δεξαμενής;(αν υπάρχει)
Και αν υπάρχει,όπως είπαμε η ΑΝΕΚ δεν την χρησιμοποιέι

----------


## konigi

Καλησπέρα φίλε Jason,η δεξαμενή όντως υπάρχει στη Σούδα αλλα δεν είναι μόνο μια,είναι 3!!!2 πλωτές και μια σαν του Βασιλειάδη.
Οι δεξαμενές αυτές ανήκουν στο Ελληνικό Δημόσιο,καλή του ώρα και συγκεκριμένα στον Ναύσταθμο Κρήτης!!Σε διαβεβαιώνω πως είναι κάθε μέρα γεμάτες μς πλοία του πολεμικού μας ναυτικού,απο φρεγάτες μέχρι ρυμουλκά,2 φορές είδα όλες και όλες άλλο πλοίο πάνω και αυτό ήταν το Αίας το οποίο έχει πουληθεί στα Χανιά και πηγαίνει σε τοπικά δρομολόγια και το Δασκαλογιάννης της Α.Ν.Ε.ΝΔΥ.Κ (Ανώνυμη Ναυτιλιακή Εταιρία Νοτιοδυτικής Κρητης).Ο λόγος που δεν πηγαίνουν πλοία της Ανεκ είναι οτι δεν χωράνε!!!Οι φρεγάτες ίσα ίσα μπαινουν μέσα και αυτές μετα φόβου Θεού.....

----------


## kingminos

> Καλησπέρα φίλε Jason,η δεξαμενή όντως υπάρχει στη Σούδα αλλα δεν είναι μόνο μια,είναι 3!!!2 πλωτές και μια σαν του Βασιλειάδη.
> Οι δεξαμενές αυτές ανήκουν στο Ελληνικό Δημόσιο,καλή του ώρα και συγκεκριμένα στον Ναύσταθμο Κρήτης!!Σε διαβεβαιώνω πως είναι κάθε μέρα γεμάτες μς πλοία του πολεμικού μας ναυτικού,απο φρεγάτες μέχρι ρυμουλκά,2 φορές είδα όλες και όλες άλλο πλοίο πάνω και αυτό ήταν το Αίας το οποίο έχει πουληθεί στα Χανιά και πηγαίνει σε τοπικά δρομολόγια και το Δασκαλογιάννης της Α.Ν.Ε.ΝΔΥ.Κ (Ανώνυμη Ναυτιλιακή Εταιρία Νοτιοδυτικής Κρητης).Ο λόγος που δεν πηγαίνουν πλοία της Ανεκ είναι οτι δεν χωράνε!!!Οι φρεγάτες ίσα ίσα μπαινουν μέσα και αυτές μετα φόβου Θεού.....


Το Δασκαλογιάννης είναι της Γαύδου;

----------


## konigi

Ακριβώς!!!το μεγάλο όμως,γιατι υπάρχει και το Σαμαρια που ειναι σαν τον Αία..

----------


## scoufgian

Seajet στου Βασιλειαδη
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8197

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8198

----------


## nautikos

> 2 φορές είδα όλες και όλες άλλο πλοίο πάνω και αυτό ήταν *το Αίας* το οποίο έχει πουληθεί στα Χανιά και πηγαίνει σε τοπικά δρομολόγια και το Δασκαλογιάννης της Α.Ν.Ε.ΝΔΥ.Κ (Ανώνυμη Ναυτιλιακή Εταιρία Νοτιοδυτικής Κρητης).


Μηπως εννοεις το *Γαμβρουσα*, δλδ το πρωην ιστορικο *Σαρωνικος* :Wink:

----------


## konigi

Όχι φίλε ναυτικέ,αυτό που λες είναι αλλο!!!αν βρώ φώτο τους θα σου στείλο να τα δεις...

----------


## JASON12345

Ευχαριστώ πολύ κονίγκι.Με κάλυψες απόλυτα!!
Απλά πιστεύω πως δεν απάντησες και τόσο σωστά στον κινγκ μίνος.
Το Δασκαλογιάννης δεν μπορούμε να πούμε ότι <<είναι της Γαύδου>>
Ανήκει στην ΑΝΕΝΔΥΚ και κάνει δρομολόγια ΚΥΡΙΩΣ μεταξυ των παραλιών της Κρήτης (ΛΟΥΤΡΟ-ΣΟΥΓΙΑ-ΣΦΑΚΙΑ-ΑΓΙΑ ΡΟΥΜΕΛΗ ΠΑΛΑΙΟΧΩΡΑ).
Στην Γαύδο πήγαινε,τα προηγούμενα χρόνια τουλάχιστον,μόνο μια φορά την εβδομάδα και από πέρσυ που μήκε το Σαμαριά στην Γραμμή δεν έπιανε άλλο Γαύδο.Επομένως δεν μπορείς να πεις ότι είναι της Γαύδου ακριβως...

Σόρυ για το εκτός θέματος.


Α και κάτι άλλο.ΟΙ φρεγάτες που αναιβαίνουν κατακαιρούς στις δεξαμενές είναι ελληνικές ή του Νάτου;
Και αφού αγόρασαν δυο τρεις δεξαμενές δεν έφερναν και καμιά μεαλύτερη να μείνει και η ΑΝΕΚ στην έδρα της για δεξαμενή :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## konigi

Τα πλοία που ανεβαίνουν στις δεξαμενές είναι αποκληστικά Ελληνικά!!!Τις δεξαμενές τις αγόρασε το Ελληνικό δημόσιο,πριν πολλά πολλά πολλά χρόνια!!!Οσο για το Δασκαλογιάννης φέτο εκτελει αποκλειστικά την γραμμή της Γαύδου επειδή οι κάτοικοι έκαναν παράπονα για το Σαμαριά γιατί όταν έχει καιρο δεν μπορεί να δέσει λόγο μικρής ιπποδύναμης

----------


## polykas

Να και η μπάλλα του ¶κουα......... :Wink: 



3 (1811).jpg

----------


## scoufgian

Πηνελοπη Α..................
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8231

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8232

----------


## JASON12345

Τότε είσαι σωστός!Πάντως και γω δεν το είπα αφθέρετα.
Έστειλα ιμέιλ στην ΑΝΕΝΔΥΚ για δρομολόγια Ιουλίου και μου είπαν μόνο το Σαμαριά και μόνο από Σφακιά,και όχι το (και) Σέλινο από παλιόχωρα όπως άλλοτε.
Για Χειμώνα δεν γνωρίζω,μίλησα χωρίς να γνωρίζω και πολύ καλά,μόνο βάση των προηγούμενων ετών,το ιμέιλ,και την λογική μου.Συγνώμη και Ευχαριστώ πολύ :Very Happy: 

(Είμαι εκτός θέματος,αλλά αν πόσταρα αλλού δεν θα μπορούσε να γίνει συζήτηση.)Σταματάω εδώ

Θα ήθελα ένας ειδικός,αν θέλει,να μου εξηγήσει με ποια διαδικασία πλημηρίζει,αδειάζε η Δεξαμενή και ποις ειναι οι διαφορές ανάμεσα στην πλωτή και την άλλη όσον αφορά αυτέ τις διαδικασίες.

----------


## Νaval22

> αν θέλει,να μου εξηγήσει με ποια διαδικασία πλημηρίζει,αδειάζε η Δεξαμενή και ποις ειναι οι διαφορές ανάμεσα στην πλωτή και την άλλη όσον αφορά αυτέ τις διαδικασίες.


η μόνιμη δεξαμενή διαθέτει το στεγανό κουτί θυρόπλοιο που είναι απλά η πόρτα της δεξαμενής όταν αυτό μετακινείται το νερό μπαίνει στη δεξαμενή και ακολουθεί το πλοίο αφου κλείσει το θυρόπλοιο το νερό αδειάζει και το πλοίο ακουμπάει στη τακαρία

Στη πλωτή η φιλοσοφία είναι διαφορετική,η δεξαμενή έχει στον πυθμενα της μεγάλα ταγκια που γεμίζουν νερό και τη κάνουν να βουλιάζει ώστε η τακαρία να είναι κάτω απο το πυθμένα του πλοίου το πλοίο ανεβαίνει στη δεξαμενή και αυτή αρχίζει να αδειάζει το νερό με αποτέλεσμα να ανυψώνεται,όταν η επισκευή τελιώσει ξαναερματίζει βουλιάζει πάλι και το καράβι ξαναβγάινει στη θάλασσα η διαδικασία για να ανέβει το πλοίο στη δεξαμενη είναι περίπου 6 ώρες

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Εξπρές Λήμνος...

expresslhmos.jpg

----------


## JASON12345

> η μόνιμη δεξαμενή διαθέτει το στεγανό κουτί θυρόπλοιο που είναι απλά η πόρτα της δεξαμενής όταν αυτό μετακινείται το νερό μπαίνει στη δεξαμενή και ακολουθεί το πλοίο αφου κλείσει το θυρόπλοιο το νερό αδειάζει και το πλοίο ακουμπάει στη τακαρία
> 
> Στη πλωτή η φιλοσοφία είναι διαφορετική,η δεξαμενή έχει στον πυθμενα της μεγάλα ταγκια που γεμίζουν νερό και τη κάνουν να βουλιάζει ώστε η τακαρία να είναι κάτω απο το πυθμένα του πλοίου το πλοίο ανεβαίνει στη δεξαμενή και αυτή αρχίζει να αδειάζει το νερό με αποτέλεσμα να ανυψώνεται,όταν η επισκευή τελιώσει ξαναερματίζει βουλιάζει πάλι και το καράβι ξαναβγάινει στη θάλασσα η διαδικασία για να ανέβει το πλοίο στη δεξαμενη είναι περίπου 6 ώρες


Ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Η Αληθεια είναι ότι την διαδικασία την είχα καταλάβει αλλά μόνο βάση της λογικής μου.Τώρα μου έλυσες όλες τις απορίες.

----------


## scoufgian

Σημερινες φωτο ,απο το δεξαμενισμο, του ΣΑΟΣ ΙΙ ,στου Βασιλειαδη..............
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8360

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8361

----------


## Speedkiller

Σημερινή από ΣΑΟΣ ΙΙ ....


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8362

----------


## Speedkiller

Φίλε scoufgian Sorry!!!Με πρόλαβες στο τσακ...

----------


## Speedkiller

Να βάλω άλλο ΣΑΟΣ λοιπόν...
Φετινή από ΝΟΝΑ ΜΑΙΡΗ

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8364

----------


## scoufgian

no problem.don't worry.be happy.................:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## JASON12345

Του bob marley δεν ήταν αυτό;

----------


## polykas

Κεντράρισμα του Πηνελόπη Α στην δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη...... :Very Happy: 







POPI..jpg

----------


## apari

Αλήθεια υπάρχει κάποια συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία με την οποία γίνεται αυτό;

----------


## JASON12345

> η μόνιμη δεξαμενή διαθέτει το στεγανό κουτί θυρόπλοιο που είναι απλά η πόρτα της δεξαμενής όταν αυτό μετακινείται το νερό μπαίνει στη δεξαμενή και ακολουθεί το πλοίο αφου κλείσει το θυρόπλοιο το νερό αδειάζει και το πλοίο ακουμπάει στη τακαρία
> 
> Στη πλωτή η φιλοσοφία είναι διαφορετική,η δεξαμενή έχει στον πυθμενα της μεγάλα ταγκια που γεμίζουν νερό και τη κάνουν να βουλιάζει ώστε η τακαρία να είναι κάτω απο το πυθμένα του πλοίου το πλοίο ανεβαίνει στη δεξαμενή και αυτή αρχίζει να αδειάζει το νερό με αποτέλεσμα να ανυψώνεται,όταν η επισκευή τελιώσει ξαναερματίζει βουλιάζει πάλι και το καράβι ξαναβγάινει στη θάλασσα η διαδικασία για να ανέβει το πλοίο στη δεξαμενη είναι περίπου 6 ώρες


Ενοείς αυτήν την διαδικασία;;

----------


## apari

Όχι εννοώ την διαδικασία κεντραρίσματος του πλοίου πάνω στα "υποστιλώματα" που βρίσκονται στον πάτο της δεξαμενής.

----------


## nautikos

Μιας και ο _Polykas_ fan των δεξαμενισμων, ειναι στην Τηνο και μας χαριζει φωτο απο εκει, φανταζομαι θα ηθελε να δει τον δεξαμενισμο του *Σαος ΙΙ* στη μεγαλη δεξαμενη Βασιλειαδη. Του την αφιερωνω λοιπον.

saos.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

To SaosII από άλλη οπτική γωνία για τον Polyka.

saos2.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Ελα και ακομα μια απο πρυμα και πιο κοντα :Wink: 

saos2.jpg

----------


## Leo

Λιώμα έχετε κάνει τον polyka μ αυτά που κάνετε εσείς οι " ξαδιάντροποι " με τις φωτογραφίες " γυμνών πλοίων "  :Razz: . Τον ανταμοίβετε μάλλον για τις φωτογραφίες που μας έδωσε την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα ε?.... Άσε που τώρα είναι πάλι σε κυνηγότοπο και "τουφεκίζει"  :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

*Eυχαριστώ όλους για τις ωραίες φωτογραφίες τους.*Από την Τήνο να αφιερώσω σε όλα τα μέλη του forum και εγώ μία φωτογραφία........ :Very Happy: 

*Eξ.Πήγασος.Μπάλλα....*





ex.pegasos.JPG

----------


## JASON12345

> Μιας και ο _Polykas_ fan των δεξαμενισμων, ειναι στην Τηνο και μας χαριζει φωτο απο εκει, φανταζομαι θα ηθελε να δει τον δεξαμενισμο του *Σαος ΙΙ* στη μεγαλη δεξαμενη Βασιλειαδη. Του την αφιερωνω λοιπον.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8434


Το ΣΑΟΣ πως και δεν έχει Μπάλα;

----------


## polykas

Το ro/ro *Πορφυρούσα* στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη. Μάγκες οπλίστε,περιμένουμε τις φωτό σας......... :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Λές να σε αφήσω έτσι?
http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread....8654#post88654

----------


## Νaval22

Το γατάκι 3 στη μικρή στο πέραμα 
fcat 3.jpg

hydrojet.jpg

----------


## Georgecz3

Να ρωτήσω κάτι αν και άσχετο με το θέμα.
Τα γατάκια όταν θέλουν να κάνουν ανάποδα, κατευθήνουν το εκτοξευόμενο νερό σε αυτό το πράγμα , σαν "σκουπάκι" , που φένεται κατώ απο την εξαγωγή του τζέτ,  στην δεύτερη φότο του Στέφανου?

----------


## scoufgian

ωραιες φωτογραφιες ο Στεφανος

----------


## Νaval22

σωστά σηκώνεται το κλαπέτο μπαίνει μπροστά στο jet και αντιστρέφεται η ώση

----------


## Georgecz3

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Στέφανε.
Και φοβερές φότο

----------


## polykas

Η Φωτό είναι αφιερωμένη στον *stefano p* για τις πολύ ωραίες φωτό που μας χάρισε του fc3.Bέβαια αφιερώνεται και σε όλους τους fun του πλοίου........ :Very Happy: 

*Νήσος Μύκονος.Πέραμα*



n-m.jpg

----------


## polykas

Οι φωτό αφιερώνονται στον *BEN BRUCE* και στον *nautiko*... :Very Happy: 


*H Ναυαρχίδα της GA Ferries στο Πέραμα*.



a-m.jpg











a-m-.jpg

----------


## jumpman

Τριπλέλικο είναι το Ανθή Μαρίνα και μονοτίμονο.Μπράβο και δεν του φαίνεται.Την μπροστινή προπελίτσα και το τιμονάκι τα χρησιμοποιούν καθούλου τώρα; Αν όχι, υπάρχει περίπτωση αν τα βγάλουν να κερδίσει το πλοίο δρόμο, γιατί μάλλον θα έχει κάποια παραπάνω αντίσταση.

----------


## nautikos

> Την μπροστινή προπελίτσα και το τιμονάκι τα χρησιμοποιούν καθούλου τώρα; Αν όχι, υπάρχει περίπτωση αν τα βγάλουν να κερδίσει το πλοίο δρόμο, γιατί μάλλον θα έχει κάποια παραπάνω αντίσταση.


Στην Ελλαδα δεν τα χρησιμοποιουν καθολου πλεον, αλλωστε δεν εχει και νοημα εδω. Το τιμονι το εχουν σφραγισει και οσον αφορα την πλωρια προπελα ελιγμων, αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι μεταβλητου βηματος, ωστε οταν δεν χρησιμοποιειται τα πτερυγια να εχουν τετοια θεση ωστε να μην φερουν αντισταση. Αρα δεν υπαρχει τοσο μεγαλο ζητημ για να ξυλωσουν τα συστηματα αυτα.

----------


## Haddock

Για τον *polykas*, η Αφροδίτη μπανιαρίζεται στην Γλασκώβη της Σκωτίας.

aphrodite.jpg

Copyright

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Καταπληκτικό το "Εξπρές Αφροδίτη" ως "St Columba". Τα χρώματά του μοιάζουν πολύ με αυτά που φόρεσε στο τέλος της καριέρας του στην Ελλάδα.  
Και ας πάμε σε ένα άλλο πλοίο που φόρεσε και αυτό για χρόνια το σινιάλο του Κώστα του Αγαπητού.
Το "Εξπρές Σαντορίνη" το 1999 στην πλωτή δεξαμενή του Περάματος.
Οι φωτογραφίες σίγουρα δεν είναι οι καλύτερες δυνατές. Ήταν μια μέρα με θολούρα και υγρασία, γεγονός που δεν ευνοούσε και πολύ τη φωτογράφηση.
Παρόλα αυτά δείτε τις με επιείκεια.
Και μια θερμή παράκληση προς ναυτιλομένους που έχουν φωτογραφήσει δεξεμενισμούς επιβατηγών πλοίων που πια δεν είναι μαζί μας:
Ας τις βάλουν για να τις χαρούμε όλοι μαζί. 

Στο Πέραμα.jpg

Στο Πέραμα  ΙΙ.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Απολυτα κλασικη γαλλικη σχολη.Δυο προπελες,δυο τιμονια,και κυκλικο τελέιωμα στην πρυμη...Κοινως;ΜΑΝΟΥΒΡΑ...

----------


## Leo

> Απολυτα κλασικη γαλλικη σχολη.Δυο προπελες,δυο τιμονια,και κυκλικο τελέιωμα στην πρυμη...Κοινως;ΜΑΝΟΥΒΡΑ...


Είστε τύραννοι εσείς οι Ραφηνιώτες.... στην Κρήτη έχει πιο πολύ ζέστη... μην τον ταλεπωρείτε και τον κάνετε να ανεβάζει γράδα....Τι του κάνετε τώρα του Captain_Nionios??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Leo αυτοι οι Ραφηνιωτες (Roi Baudoin,Rocinante),ο κυνηγος της Συρο-Τηνο-Μυκονιας (Polykas) και ο εξωλοθρευτης του Πειραια ( Espresso Venezia ) δεν θα μας αφησουν να γλιτωσουμε το εγγεφαλικο...


ΥΓ:Δεν ειναι μονο οι παραπανω κακουργοι,κυκλοφορουν και αλλοι...

----------


## polykas

Kαταπληκτικές οι φωτό του *Roi.*Τον ευχαριστούμε.Επίσης ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ για την πολύ ωραία φωτό στον *paroskayak.* H φωτό που ακολουθεί είναι αφιερωμένη στον φίλο *paroskayak* και στον φίλο *captain-nionio* και σε όλους τους* ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ* για να τους ανέβει το ηθικό τους.


*Μυτιλήνη.Πέραμα*




m.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Καλα φιλε Polyka δεν παει αλλο.Γραφω οτι γραφω απο πανω και μετα δυο λεπτα κανεις παλι τρομοκρατικο κτυπημα...Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την αφιερωση.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η παραπάνω φωτογραφία είναι καταπληκτική.
Αλλά ως γιαπωνέζικης σύληψης και δημιουργίας το "Μυτιλήνη" δεν φτάνει, κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, την γαλλική τσαχπινιά.
Πόσο μάλλον αν την συγκρίνουμε με την μοναδική Κατρίν Ντενέβ της ακτοπλοΐας μας. Δεν χρειάζεται βέβαια να πούμε ποια είναι η "Ωραία της ημέρας" για την ακτοπλοΐα μας.
Για αυτό δύο φωτογραφίες της μεγάλης γαλλίδας στο αντίστοιχο θέμα της. Οι φωτογραφίες δεν ανεβαίνουν εδώ επειδή το πλοίο είναι δίπλα στα ναυπηγεία και όχι επάνω.

----------


## Νaval22

> Απολυτα κλασικη γαλλικη σχολη.Δυο προπελες,δυο τιμονια,και κυκλικο τελέιωμα στην πρυμη...Κοινως;ΜΑΝΟΥΒΡΑ...


Απο ότι είχα ακούσει αυτό το τελείωμα δημιουργούσε στο καράβι έντονα vibration λόγω της κακής πρόπτωσης του νερού με λίγα λόγια δεν ήταν και τόσο υδροδυναμικο

----------


## esperos

Για  τον  φίλο  μου  Polykas

IONIAN QUEEN.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

παραθετω τις παρακατω φωτο απο την σημερινη μου επισκεψη στα ναυπηγεια της χαλκιδας. σορρυ για την ποιοτητα ειναι απο το κινητο μου.



ship name ernest
flag liberia
official number 13027
call sign  a8kc4

length O.A.....185m
breath...........27.5m
summer draft.....7.5m
depth...............11m

----------


## mastrovasilis

KAΘΩΣ ΜΕΤΑΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΤΗΣΙΑ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΑ ΝΑΥΠΗΓΕΙΑ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΟΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΛΩΤΗ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ

----------


## sylver23

ypαρχει κανενα βιντεακι της ολης διαδικασιας που μπαινει το πλοιο (οχι το συγκεκριμενο,γενικα μιλαω)στην δεξαμενη κ οτι επακολουθει?

----------


## Leo

Η διαδικασία δεξαμενισμού είναι χρονοβόρα και πολύ αργή. Δεν καταγράφεται καρέ καρέ. Κομματιστά μόνοκαι μονταρισμένο αν έχει κάποιος...

----------


## sylver23

kati τετοιο.βασικα θελω να καταλαβω την στιγμη που αδειαζουν το νερο πως καθεται το καραβι..πως να το πω ,,πως στερεωνεται...τσπ καταλαβατε.
τωρα θα μου πειτε παρε ενα καφε κατεβα στο λιμανι του πειραια κ περιμενε στην μικρη την δεξαμενη αλλα....

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Όπως επισημαίνει και ο φίλος Leo, η διαδικασία αυτή κρατά πολλές ώρες.
Είναι μια ιεροτελεστία πραγματική. Για τις χτιστές δεξαμενές του Βασιλειάδη η διαδικασία συνοπτικά είναι περίπου η ακόλουθη: 
Το θυρόπλοιο ανοίγει, μπαίνει το πλοίο στη δεξαμενή με τη βοήθεια του ρυμουλκού, το θυρόπλοιο κλείνει, αδειάζει η δεξαμενή από το νερό, το πλοίο τοποθετείται πάνω στα βάζα.
Στη συνέχεια γίνονται οι όποιες διαδικασίες έχουν πραγραμματιστεί να γίνουν και μετά από μία, δύο, (ή όσες ημέρες έχουν από πριν προγραματιστεί) η δεξαμενή γεμίζει πάλι από νερό, το θυρόπλοιο ανοίγει και το πλοίο βγαίνει.
Κάποιος υπομονετικός φίλος έχει φωτογραφήσει καρέ-καρέ την όλη διαδικασία.

Εμείς σαν σχολείο, όταν είχαμε πάει με τους μαθητές στις δεξαμενές Βασιλειάδη, σε συνεργασία με το Κέντρο Περιβαλλοντικής Εκπαίδευσης Δραπετσώνας, είχαμε ηχογραφήσει τον υπεύθυνο των δεξαμενών να μας μιλάει για την όλη διαδικασία.
Αυτό που αξίζει στην όλη καταγραφή είναι ο τρόπος με τον οποίο μιλάει και οι λέξεις που χρησιμοποιεί. Ο καθημερινός τρόπος ομιλίας των δεξαμενών. Είναι και αυτός ένας κόσμος μοναδικός και διαφορετικός.

Η απομαγνητοφώνηση είναι στα σκαριά και νομίζω ότι αξίζει για κάποιον που ενδιαφέρεται για το όλο θέμα...

----------


## sylver23

αυτη η τοποθετηση στα βαζα που λλες θελω να δω πως γινεται

----------


## mastrovasilis

> αυτη η τοποθετηση στα βαζα που λλες θελω να δω πως γινεται


ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ SYLVER23 ΠΡΙΝ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ. ΑΡΧΙΚΑ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΤΙΣ ΔΙΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΣΤΗΝΟΥΝ ΕΝΑ ΑΛΦΑΔΙ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΚΕΝΡΤΙΚΗ ΝΟΗΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ.
ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΑΦΟΥ ΡΥΜΟΥΛΚΥΘΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ ΠΕΤΑΝΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΒΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΕΡΓΑΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΝΑΥΠΗΓΕΙΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ PORT CAPTAIN ΒΙΡΑΡΟΥΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΒΟΥΣ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΦΕΡΝΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΥΘΕΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΒΑΣΗ ΑΛΦΑΔΙΟΥ. ΕΝ ΠΕΙΛΗΨΗ ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ. ΤΩΡΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΙΟ ΠΑΝΩ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΑΘΕΣΗ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΜΕ ΤΟ KAΡΑΒΙ KNEO NA ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΕΙΤΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ ΟΙ ΔΙΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΤΗΣ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ 140 Χ 31 ΜΕ GROSS TONNAGE 9.000 ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΕ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 4 ΩΡΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΓΕΜΙΣΕΙ Η ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 2 ΩΡΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΔΕΙΑΣΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΟΒΩΡΟ.

----------


## sylver23

κατι καταλαβα τωρα.ευχαριστω ολους.πιστευω καποια στιγμη που θα εχω χρονο να μπορεσω να το παρακολουθησω κ απο κοντα

----------


## yannisa340

Και μια απορία από μένα. Πώς γίνεται και δουλεύουν οι τεχνικοί σε πλοία που τα τραβάνε έξω και είναι με έντονη κλίση; Ακόμα και πώς τα κατασκευάζουν; Εννοώ όχι σε δεξαμενές αλλά αυτά που βγαίνουν έξω. :Confused:

----------


## Νaval22

αν θες ξαναδιατύπωσε την απορία σου προσωπικά δεν κατάλαβα τι θες να πεις

----------


## yannisa340

Εννοώ τα πλοία που τους κάνουν συντήρηση ή ακόμα και τα ναυπηγούν στην παραλία και όχι μέσα σε δεξαμενή. Όπως το ΘΑΣΟΣ ΙΙΙ ας πούμε. Αν δούμε τις φωτό της ναυπήγησής του ήταν στο γυαλό του Περάματος στο ναυπηγείο και με κλίση προς την θάλασσα και όχι τελείως οριζόντιο. Σαν να είναι να το σπρώξουν και να γλιστρήσει στη θάλασσα. Και λέω πώς δουλεύουν οι εργάτες έτσι;  :Confused:

----------


## Νaval22

Όταν ολοκληρωθεί η κατασκευή της γάστρας του πλοίου πάνω στη ναυπηγική κλίνη η στη μόνιμη δεξαμενή και έχει τεκμηριωθεί η στεγανότητα του τότε μπορεί να καθέλκυθει και η συνέχιση της κατασκευής υπερκατασκευές εσωτερικοί χώροι να γίνει έξω αυτό το σύστημα εφαρμόζουν τα περισσότερα ναυπηγεία και ειδικά αυτά της Απω ανατολής που έχουν τεράστια παραγωγή,για να μη πούμε πως υπάρχουν ναυπηγεία που έχουν εφαρμόσει συγκόλληση ολόκληρων τομέων εν πλώ 

Τώρα για τις κλίσεις που σε προβληματίζουν είναι άλλο θέμα πιθανόν τα πλοία που είδες να είχαν κάποιο βάρος επάνω που τα έκανε να έχουν κλίση αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές δεν είναι κάτι που απαγορευεται αρκεί η κλίση να είναι τέτοια που να μπορεί να τη δεχτεί το πλοίο και να μη γυρίσει και κάνει πλάτσα πλούτσα,έδω μέσα στα λιμάνια πολλές φορές τα βλέπεις με μεγάλες κλίσεις όταν φορτώνουν,άλλα όταν φευγουν είναι και έτσι πρέπει ολόισια

Επίσης συντήρηση δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα δεξαμενή.

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Όταν ολοκληρωθεί η κατασκευή της γάστρας του πλοίου πάνω στη ναυπηγική κλίνη η στη μόνιμη δεξαμενή και έχει τεκμηριωθεί η στεγανότητα του τότε μπορεί να καθέλκυθει και η συνέχιση της κατασκευής υπερκατασκευές εσωτερικοί χώροι να γίνει έξω αυτό το σύστημα εφαρμόζουν τα περισσότερα ναυπηγεία και ειδικά αυτά της Απω ανατολής που έχουν τεράστια παραγωγή,για να μη πούμε πως υπάρχουν ναυπηγεία που έχουν εφαρμόσει συγκόλληση ολόκληρων τομέων εν πλώ 
> 
> Τώρα για τις κλίσεις που σε προβληματίζουν είναι άλλο θέμα πιθανόν τα πλοία που είδες να είχαν κάποιο βάρος επάνω που τα έκανε να έχουν κλίση αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές δεν είναι κάτι που απαγορευεται αρκεί η κλίση να είναι τέτοια που να μπορεί να τη δεχτεί το πλοίο και να μη γυρίσει και κάνει πλάτσα πλούτσα,έδω μέσα στα λιμάνια πολλές φορές τα βλέπεις με μεγάλες κλίσεις όταν φορτώνουν,άλλα όταν φευγουν είναι και έτσι πρέπει ολόισια
> 
> Επίσης συντήρηση δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα δεξαμενή.


να γιασει το στοματακι σου φιλε stefane  p.
ησουν αψογος   ευγε :Wink:

----------


## yannisa340

Δεν κατάλαβες τι εννοώ κλίση. Δεν εννοώ να γέρνει αριστερά ή δεξιά. Εννοώ να είναι στην παραλία βγαλμένο και η πλώρη να είναι ψηλά και η πρύμνη χσμηλά έτοιμο να το σπρώξουν και να πέσει μέσα στη θάλασσα. Δες όλα τα πλοία που είναι βγαλμένα στο Πέραμα. Τραβηγμένα έξω. Πώς δεν ενοχλούνται με τέτοια κατηφόρα να δουλεύουν; Δες την κατασκευή του ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ ΙΙΙ και όλα τα άλλα στο Πέραμα που είναι βγαλμένα έξω, όχι σε δεξαμενές.

----------


## Νaval22

> να γιασει το στοματακι σου φιλε stefane p.
> ησουν αψογος ευγε


tHANKS
Ανεβάζω και μια Παναγία τήνου για τον polyka

----------


## Νaval22

> Δεν κατάλαβες τι εννοώ κλίση. Δεν εννοώ να γέρνει αριστερά ή δεξιά. Εννοώ να είναι στην παραλία βγαλμένο και η πλώρη να είναι ψηλά και η πρύμνη χσμηλά έτοιμο να το σπρώξουν και να πέσει μέσα στη θάλασσα. Δες όλα τα πλοία που είναι βγαλμένα στο Πέραμα. Τραβηγμένα έξω.


Τότε έννοεις τη διαγωγή κι εδώ ίσχυουν τα ίδια που είπα και πρίν

----------


## yannisa340

Εννοώ όταν είναι τραβηγμένο στη στεριά. Δεν εννοώ στη θάλασσα. Ότνα κάνουν εργασίες ή το κατασκευάζουν. Δες εδώ στη σελίδα το ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ ΙΙΙ. Θα πάθεις πλάκα. Έτοιμοι να κάνουν τσουλίθρα όλοι είναι στη θάλασσα. Πώς γίνεται αυτό: http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread....=perama&page=4

----------


## polykas

H φωτό είναι αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον *espero* τον *stefano p* και τον *a.molo.*

*Θεόφιλος.Πέραμα*


12.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

Πολύ ωραία πρώτη φορά βλέπω το θεόφιλο με τόσο μεγάλης έκτασης αμμοβολή,ποιας χρονολογίας είναι?

----------


## esperos

Για  τον  Polyka  και  κάθε  άλλο  ενδιαφερόμενο.


CARIBBEAN EXPRESS.jpg
ΕΥΒΟΙΑ ΣΤΑΡ.jpg
ΝΟΝΑ ΜΑΙΡΗ.jpg
ΡΟΔΟΣ.jpg

----------


## polykas

Το *ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ* είναι λίγο* espere*.

----------


## Haddock

Για τους _Teofan_, παλιότερη φωτογραφία του πλοίου στην πλωτή του Νεωρίου, στη Σύρο.



Πηγή:webshots.com

----------


## polykas

*Μπάλλα.Πηνελόπη Α.*


3.jpg

----------


## esperos

Μπάλλα  ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ

ΕΛΒΕΝΒΟΛΒ.jpg

----------


## esperos

Προσεχώς  στις  θάλασσες  μας  και δεξαμενές  μας! 
Για  τον  δεξαμενόφιλο  αλλά  και  φίλο μας  Polyka.


ROYAL MAJESTY.jpg

----------


## polykas

Πολύ ωραίες οι φωτό σου *espere*.Σου αφιερώνω και εγώ με την σειρά μου την επόμενη φωτό.


Το ΄΄Πυραυλοκίνητο ΄΄πλοίο της Saos *Θεσσαλονίκη * εισέρχεται στην δεξαμενή του Περάματος για συντήρηση. :Smile: 



x-t.jpg

----------


## giannisk88

> Πολύ ωραίες οι φωτό σου *espere*.Σου αφιερώνω και εγώ με την σειρά μου την επόμενη φωτό.
> 
> Το ΄΄Πυραυλοκίνητο ΄΄πλοίο της Saos *Θεσσαλονίκη* εισέρχεται στην δεξαμενή του Περάματος για συντήρηση.
> 
> x-t.jpg


Πολύ καλη΄.
Αν μπορέσεις φίλε τράβα και καμία ενώ θα είναι μέσα στη δεξαμενή.

----------


## nautikos

> Πολύ καλη΄.
> Αν μπορέσεις φίλε τράβα και καμία ενώ θα είναι μέσα στη δεξαμενή.


Γιατι εσυ φανταζεσαι οτι το πλοιο σημερα ανεβηκε δεξαμενη...:shock: :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Καταρχην ο δεξαμενισμος αυτος ειναι απο το καλοκαιρι του 2006 και κατα 2ο η μεγαλη του Περαματος τον καιρο αυτο ειναι υπο επισκευη :Wink: .

----------


## polykas

To Σαμοθράκη ΄΄ Λευκό΄΄εισέρχεται  στην δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη... :Very Happy: 


12345.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Για τον Polykas και το αγαπημένο του θέμα. Το Ailsa Princess, πρώην Εξπρές Άδωνις, εισέρχεται στη δεξαμενή, στη Γλασκώβη της Σκωτίας.



Copyright: Stuart Cameron

----------


## polykas

Γειά τον φίλο *paroskayak* και *nautiko* η επόμενη φωτό αφιερωμένη... :Very Happy: 

*ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑIΣ*


A.K.JPG

----------


## Haddock

Γεια σου Polykas με τις αποκλειστικότητες! Το έχω συμπαθήσει το βαποράκι. Το χαλβαδιάζω για το Αιγαίο το άτιμο, μιας και είναι διπλοτίμονο και μαϊτζέβελο!


Για να γυρίσουμε τα ρολόγια μας μερικές δεκαετίες πριν. Τα καμάρια της ΔΑΝΕ έγραψαν τη δική τους ιστορία στα Δωδεκάνησα. Το αδελφό Boh&#233;me μπανιαρίζεται προς τέρψη των φίλων της παρέας Κάμειρος και Ιάλυσσος.



Copyright: Jonny Riert

----------


## polykas

To Σαντορινάκι στην δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη.... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 


1 (3).jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Απο μία άλλη οπτική γωνία για τους λάτρεις των πλοίων που είναι στην δεξαμενή .
Nautiliagr1.JPG

----------


## polykas

*AΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΙΣ--ΠΛΩΡΑ.Γειά τον φίλο Leo και Νiko.*



a.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

ευχαριστώ φίλε polycas ανταποδίδω  :Wink: 

adamantiosdexamenh.jpg

----------


## Leo

Εξαιριτικά αφιερωμένη στον ζωγράφο φίλο polykas. 
Μια ερώτηση..... που πάει το Grand Voyager polykas??? Οι άλλες άλλη μέρα  :Razz:  :Wink:  :Very Happy: 

Από το αρχείο του φίλου Nikos V
gvoyager.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και πριν απαντήσει ο φίλος polykas στην παραπάνω ερώτηση, ας δει και μια "παιδική" φωτογραφία του "Vega" στη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη (σε σχέση με αυτές που βγάζουν σήμερα οι φίλοι στις δεξαμενές είναι πραγματικά "παιδική").
Αλλά μιας και το "Vega" είναι πλέον παρελθόν έχει την αξία της να ανεβεί.

Στον φίλο polykas και σε όλους τους φίλους Βεντουρικούς .....

Το Vega στου Βασιλειάδη.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Α, ρε Roi τι μου κάνεις, είπα να πέσω για έναν μεσημεριανό υπνάκο αλλά.....μ' αφήνεις? Δε μ' αφήνεις!!!!

PS: Θυμάμαι το VEGA που έκανε σχεδόν 20 ώρες Ηγουμενίτσα - Μπάρι. Έπιανε και Κέρκυρα, τρομάρα του. Anyway  :Cool:

----------


## Leo

Φίλε polykas.... μανουβράρουμε και πλησιάζουμε....  :Surprised: 

gvoyager1.jpg
copyright: Nikos V

----------


## polykas

Πιστεύω  μέχρι το 15Αύγουστο να έχει ανέβει στην δεξαμενή........... :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Οοοοχιιιι μες τις αργείες, να μην πληρώνουμε και overtime .....  :Very Happy: .

Θα το ανεβάσουμε σήμερα...τώρααα. Στον τρελαμένο καραβολάτρη λοιπόν, τον δικό μας polykas, με πολύ αγάπη και εκτίμηση για τα όσα μας προσφέρει.
Το Grand Voyager στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή (Βιολαντώ Γουλανδρή) του Νεωρείου στην Σύρο.

gvoyager2.jpg
coryright: Nikos V

----------


## giannisk88

Λίγο άσχετο με το θέμα αλλα να υπενθυμίσω οτι αυτό το πλοίο είναι ο πρωταγωνιστής αυτόυ του βίντεο http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMk6D11FAhg που όποτε το βλέπω συγκλονίζομαι καθώς και σε αυτό το πλοίο γυρίστηκε μία ξένη ταινία η :"The boat trip"

----------


## polykas

ENA MEΓΑΛΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΣΤΟΝ *ΝΙΚΟ V* KAI BEBAIA ΣΤΟΝ ΦΙΛΟ *LEO* ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΑΦΙΕΡΩΝΟΥΝ..... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Απο τον φίλο manolis m. (γιατί έχει πρόβλημα με την σύνδεση του και δεν μπορεί να ανεβάσει φωτογραφία). 

ΝΕΛίτες.... απολαύστε  :Very Happy:  Ο Τεό κάποια χρόνια πρίν

638C0008.jpg

638C0010.jpg

638C0012.jpg

638C0017.jpg

638C0018.jpg

----------


## Leo

Μια ακόμη φωοτογραφία από τον manolis m. 
Ένα απο τα καλυτερα ρο-ρο με τα 26.6 μίλια του. Το "πυραυλοκίνητο" Θεσσαλονίκη με την υπέρχοη " container ship " γάστρα του.

*65C90006.jpg*

----------


## kastro

26.6 μίλια και φορτωμένο μπορεί να τα πιάσει;

----------


## giannisk88

Μα καλά και κάτι άλλο, τέτοιο πλοίο και να μήν έχει bow thruster!!!!Πως τη παλεύει!!!
Edit!
Αααααααααααααα με συγχωρείτε παίδες!!!Πεφτει πανω του η σκια και δε καλοφαίνεται!!!

----------


## manolis m.

26,6 milia einai max speed sto 92.5 &#37; twn mixanwn tou..25,5 fortwmeno pianei!!

----------


## MYTILENE

Ευχαριστούμε για τις ωραίες φώτο σου φίλε LEO από τον........ αστουκάριστο ΤΕΟ μας :Wink: !!!!Από αυτά που μαθαίνω περιμένει να δεξαμενιστεί ένα άλλο πλοίο και μετά πέρνει σειρά στου Σκαραμαγκά(έχει και ομοιοκαταληξία,σαν τραγουδάκι:*Πέρνει ο ΤΕΟ σειρά στου* *Σκαραμαγκάαααα* :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: )!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sunflower

> Απο τον φίλο manolis m. (γιατί έχει πρόβλημα με την σύνδεση του και δεν μπορεί να ανεβάσει φωτογραφία). 
> 
> ΝΕΛίτες.... απολαύστε  Ο Τεό κάποια χρόνια πρίν


file mou MYTILENE nomizw kaneis ena lathos oi fwto den einai tou LEO alla tou MANOLIS M. o opoios tis postare mesw tou LEO !!!! Opws episis kai tou THESSALONIKI..Wraies oi fwto file manoli!

----------


## Leo

Ετσι έτσι... Οι φωτογραφίες είναι του manolis m. και οι ευχαριστίες πάνε σ΄ αυτόν, εγώ απλά τις ανέβασα.

----------


## MYTILENE

Τις ευχαριστίες μου λοιπόν στο φίλο manolis m αλλά και στο LEO που τις ανέβασε,καλυμένος τώρα???? :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## Leo

> Τις ευχαριστίες μου λοιπόν στο φίλο manolis m αλλά και στο LEO που τις ανέβασε,καλυμένος τώρα????


Όπως πάντα ... :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

Το Τάλως (νυν Ιεράπετρα Λ) απο το αρχείο μου (κομμένη απο το περιοδικό Εφοπλιστής)

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το υπέροχο "Ουρανός" της FragLine στου Βασιλειάδη, λίγο πριν φύγει για την Πορτογαλλία (στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '90).
Οι φωτογραφίες αυτές είναι τραβηγμένες από μακρινή απόσταση, οπότε δεν δείχνουν και πολλά πράγματα από το πλοίο στη δεξαμενή.
Επιπλέον, οι φωτογραφίες αυτές έχουν ανοίξει πάρα πολύ σε φωτεινότητα (με το PHOTOSHOP) για να φαίνονται καλά. Με τον τρόπο αυτόν, όμως, χάθηκαν τα υπέροχα χρώματα του δειλινού. Για αυτό θα τις ξαναανεβάσουμε στο θέμα θέμα "Ουρανός" της Φραγκουδάκη.
Αξίζει να προσεχθεί ο καραβολάτρης σκύλος, τακτικός θαμώνας των δεξαμενών.

Αφιερωμένη βέβαια εξαιρετικά στον φίλο polyka, μιας και είναι το αγαπημένο θέμα....

Το Ουρανός στου Βασιλειδη ΙΙ.jpg

Το Ουρανός στου Βασιλειδη.jpg

----------


## eliasaslan

Πολύ όμορφες φωτο

----------


## sea_serenade

Τον καημένο τον ΟΥΡΑΝΟ. Ήταν πολύ συμπαθητικό βαποράκι και πάντα συνεπές στις αφιξοαναχωρήσεις του.

----------


## polykas

Eυχαριστώ πολύ Roi για την αφιέρωση σου... :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

*Naias Express*.*Aφιερωμένη στον φίλο manolis m*.

1.jpg

----------


## manolis m.

Katapliktiki fwto file mou Polykas kai se euxaristw poly gia tin afierwsi!!

----------


## polykas

_Aπό μία διαφορετική τρυπούλα ο δεξαμενισμός του ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΥ ΚΟΡΑΙ._

*Βασιλειάδη 6-9-2008.*

1 .jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

> Και πριν απαντήσει ο φίλος polykas στην παραπάνω ερώτηση, ας δει και μια "παιδική" φωτογραφία του "Vega" στη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη (σε σχέση με αυτές που βγάζουν σήμερα οι φίλοι στις δεξαμενές είναι πραγματικά "παιδική").
> Αλλά μιας και το "Vega" είναι πλέον παρελθόν έχει την αξία της να ανεβεί.
> 
> Στον φίλο polykas και σε όλους τους φίλους Βεντουρικούς .....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 11793


Roi τώρα είδα την φότο σου και εντάξει έκαψες καρδίες με αυτή την φότο 

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΡΕ VEGA ME TA 20ΩΡΑ ΣΟΥ :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

*O KORAIS από άλλη οπτική γωνία*.

4-2.jpg

----------


## polykas

Kαι μια πιο κοντινή.

3.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλοι μου πάμε πίσω στο χρόνο, στο Νοέμβριο του 1999.
Στη Δεξαμενή του Βασιλειάδη βρίσκεται το πλοίο-μύθος της Ραφήνας και της Κεφαλλονιάς.
Και αυτό δεν είναι άλλο από το "Επτάνησος" στον τελευταίο του δεξεμενισμό με αυτό το όνομα (κατά πάσα πιθανότητα).
Η φωτογραφία δεν είναι η καλύτερη, καθώς είναι τραβηγμένη έξω από τη δεξαμενή.
Είναι, όμως, το "Επτάνησος" και αυτό έχει σημασία.

Με την ευκαιρία να παρακαλέσουμε τους φίλους που έχουν δεξαμενισμούς παλιών αγαπημένων πλοίων (όπως "Παναγία Τήνου", "Ναϊάς ΙΙ", "Επτάνησος", "Δήλος", "Γεώργιος Εξπρές", "Μπάρι Εξπρές", "Μήλος Εξπρές", "Σαπφώ", "Ιαλυσσός", "Κάμιρος") να τις ανεβάσουν, αν θέλουν.
Νομίζω ότι είναι καλύτερο να μοιραζόμαστε ότι έχουμε από το να το κρατάμε μόνο για τον εαυτό μας.

Το Επτάνησος στου Βασιλειάδη.jpg

Το Επτάνησος στου Βασιλειάδη ΙΙ.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Να εισαι καλα Αντωνη. Ευχαριστουμε για ακομα μια φορα.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Φίλοι μου πάμε πίσω στο χρόνο, στο Νοέμβριο του 1999.
> Στη Δεξαμενή του Βασιλειάδη βρίσκεται το πλοίο-μύθος της Ραφήνας και της Κεφαλλονιάς.
> Και αυτό δεν είναι άλλο από το "Επτάνησος" στον τελευταίο του δεξεμενισμό με αυτό το όνομα (κατά πάσα πιθανότητα).
> Η φωτογραφία δεν είναι η καλύτερη, καθώς είναι τραβηγμένη έξω από τη δεξαμενή.
> Είναι, όμως, το "Επτάνησος" και αυτό έχει σημασία.
> 
> Με την ευκαιρία να παρακαλέσουμε τους φίλους που έχουν δεξαμενισμούς παλιών αγαπημένων πλοίων (όπως "Παναγία Τήνου", "Ναϊάς ΙΙ", "Επτάνησος", "Δήλος", "Γεώργιος Εξπρές", "Μπάρι Εξπρές", "Μήλος Εξπρές", "Σαπφώ", "Ιαλυσσός", "Κάμιρος") να τις ανεβάσουν, αν θέλουν.
> Νομίζω ότι είναι καλύτερο να μοιραζόμαστε ότι έχουμε από το να το κρατάμε μόνο για τον εαυτό μας.
> 
> ...


Αντωνη σε παρακαλω μην πετας το βαποραρο αποτομα στου Βασιλειαδη γιατι τα εγκεφαλικα δεν τα αποφευγω.Τι θησαυρος ηταν παλι αυτος;Πραγματικα πλεον δεν ξερω πως αλλιως να σε ευχαριστησω.Α ρε βαποραρε...Τελος να συμφωνησω και εγω οποιος εχει φωτογραφιες ας τις ανεβασει...Θα μας κανει πολυ χαρουμενους...

----------


## Leo

Με την υπ' αριθμό*6323*εγκύκλιο της η *ΕΕΕ* μας γνωρίζει ότι όπως ανακοινωθηκε από τον ΟΛΠ, η μεγάλη δεξαμενή στό Πέραμα θα είναι έτοιμη να δεχθεί πλοίο από τις 22.09.08. Polyka βάλε τις μηχανές στην προθέρμανση.... :Wink:

----------


## karystos

Δεν ξέρω αν αυτή η φωτογραφία του ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ έχει ανέβει ήδη. Δεν την έχω τραβήξει εγώ αλλά δεν ξέρω και ποιού είναι. Έχει δημοσιευτεί στον ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ, από όπου την σκανάρισα επειδή την έχω σε slide. Αν έχει ανέβει ας την διαγράψουν οι admin. Το GOLDEN VERGINA είναι σκαναρισμένο από την πρωτότυπη φωτογραφία, που επίσης δεν πρέπει να είναι δική μου, αλλά αγνοώ το φωτογράφο. 

plorh eptanhsos.jpg

GV-DEKS.jpg

Με ενημερώσαν οτι οι ανωτέρω φωτογραφίες είναι του Γιώργου Γιαννακή.

----------


## Leo

Η πλώρη του Επτάνησος ξυράφι...  :Surprised:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τελειωσε,παει δεν ξερω.Μετα και απο αυτο το post του Karystos τον οποιο  και υπερ-ευχαριστω,αν πιστευα μια φορα οτι το Επτανησος ειχε την ΩΡΑΙΟΤΕΡΗ, ΠΙΟ ΞΥΡΑΦΕΝΙΑ και ΠΙΟ ΑΝΤΡΙΚΗ ΠΛΩΡΗ που ειδαμε ποτε, τωρα το πιστευω 1000000000 φορες...

----------


## karystos

Για την ιστορία αριστερά στη μικρή δεξαμενή είναι το ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ, αλλά το έφαγε η πλώρη του ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ.

----------


## Leo

Με βάζει σε σκέψη η επισήμανση του φίλου karystos όσον αφορά το Κυκλάδες και την μικρή του Βασιλειάδη. Δεν θα πήγαινε το μυαλό μου ότι ήταν τόσο μικρό το Κυκλαδάκι.... με το οποίο έχω ταξιδέψει αμέτρητες φορές.... Δεν είχα φανταστεί ότι το Επτάνησος θα φάνταζε τόσο πολύ μεγαλίτερο  :Surprised: . Σαν μονάδα (παρατηρόντας το μονάχο του) το βλέπει κανείς αξιοπρεπές, αλλά η σύγκριση μεγεθών προκαλεί πάντα  :Surprised: !!!

----------


## dimitris!

Τι πλώρη ειναι αυτή που έχει το Επτάνησος αυτό ειναι κανονικό ξυράφι...κουκλι απλά.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Τι πλώρη ειναι αυτή που *έχει* το Επτάνησος αυτό ειναι κανονικό ξυράφι...κουκλι απλά.


Αχ αυτο το εχει δυστυχως ειναι ειχε φιλε μου Δημητρη...Αυτος ειναι ο μεγαλος καημος...Τωρα δεν υπαρχει αυτο το μοναδικο κατανα ουτε καν παροπλισμενο...Roi ποτε θα γινει αυτη η συναντηση με το κρασι και τα slides;

----------


## vinman

30 Μαρτίου 1970 και το Σκύρος βρίσκεται στην δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη...
(κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)
Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους φίλους του Ναυτιλία!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15921

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15922

----------


## Thanasis89

Φωτογραφία ντοκουμέντο ! Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στον vinman ! Μεγάλωσαν τα πλοία μίκρυναν οι δεξαμενές...

----------


## polykas

*Mεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη.13-9-2008.*


*ΒΑSRAH BREEZE*


1.jpg

----------


## giannisk88

Πολύ ωραίες φωτό.
Παιδιά, μήπως παίζει να έχει κάποιος φωτο απο δεξαμενισμό παλατιών???
Θα είμαι υπόχρεος αν ανεβάσει κάποιος!!!!Πραγματικά!!!

----------


## polykas

> *Mεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη.13-9-2008.*
> 
> 
> *ΒΑSRAH BREEZE*
> 
> 
> 1.jpg


 
*Και μία φωτό πλώρα.........*


2 αντίγραφο.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

> Πολύ ωραίες φωτό.
> Παιδιά, μήπως παίζει να έχει κάποιος φωτο απο δεξαμενισμό παλατιών???
> Θα είμαι υπόχρεος αν ανεβάσει κάποιος!!!!Πραγματικά!!!


αυτα πανε ελευσινα οποτε δυσκολο να τα φωτογραφισει κανείς αν οχι αδύνατο εκτός και αν δουλευει εκεί

----------


## giannisk88

Ααα τώρα καταλαβα φίλε μου.Καλώς.Ευχαριστώ παρα πολύ!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Γιαννη88 καπου στο Net εχει πάρει το μάτι μου δεξαμενισμό απο παλάτια...Τωρα αν είναι εντός του forum η όχι δεν θυμάμαι...

----------


## Trakman

> Γιαννη88 καπου στο Net εχει πάρει το μάτι μου δεξαμενισμό απο παλάτια...Τωρα αν είναι εντός του forum η όχι δεν θυμάμαι...


Αν δε με απατά η μνήμη μου και γω νομίζω ότι έχω δει μια φωτογραφία στο forum...

----------


## kastro

Εγώ θέλω να δω στην δεξαμενή Λευκά όρη και Σοφοκλή Βενιζέλο που και αυτά Ελευσίνα πάνε.

----------


## Thanasis89

Φίλε μου, ευκαιρία είναι τώρα που έρχονται τα Λευκά Όρη για την ετήσια να πας μια βόλτα να τα θαυμάσεις από κοντά. Πρέπει να είναι φοβερή εμπειρία.  :Surprised:

----------


## Speedkiller

Kastro ρίξε μια ματια εδώ...
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=27197

----------


## giannisk88

> Γιαννη88 καπου στο Net εχει πάρει το μάτι μου δεξαμενισμό απο παλάτια...Τωρα αν είναι εντός του forum η όχι δεν θυμάμαι...


Α την έχω δεί και εγώ φίλε μου απο το google αλλα δε νομίζω να είναι απο εδώ.Ευχαριστώ πάντως πολύ για τον ενδιαφέρον παιδιά!Να είστε καλά!

----------


## Speedkiller

Σαμοθράκη στου Βασιλειάδη...Στον Mytilene που συμπαθεί πολύ την πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία... :Razz: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16344

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16345

----------


## emmanouil

ΠΑΛΙ ΔΕΝ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΤΙΣ ΦΩΤΟ

----------


## noulos

> Σαμοθράκη στου Βασιλειάδη...Στον Mytilene που συμπαθεί πολύ την πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16344
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16345


Είναι αλήθεια πως η εταιρεία αυτή έχει πάρα πολλές... συμπάθειες! ;-)
Το πλοίο μονοτίμονο είναι ή κάνω λάθος; (εκτός από το πλωριό τιμόνι)

----------


## giannisk88

Μονοτίμονο φαίνεται να είναι πάντως έχει 3 προπέλες

----------


## Speedkiller

Μονοτίμονο και τριπρόπελο είναι!Σωστά τα είπατε...

----------


## MYTILENE

:Razz: Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε speedkiller να είσαι καλά,με έχεις καταλάβει ε?Μα ο άνθρωπος είναι Α Π Α Λ Ε Υ Τ Ο Σ,όσο είχε πλάτες.... ΔΕΞΙΕΣ :Wink:  το έπαιζε ιστορία,μολις μάγκωσε ο γκασμάς-που λένε και οι Μυτιληνιοί- τα παρόπλισε όλα εδώ κι εκεί και κρύφτηκε!!!!!!!

----------


## Νaval22

ένα απο τα τρία τριπλέλικα της ακτοπλοίας τα υπόλοιπα είναι ο ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ και η ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ η όμορφη  :Razz: (μπλιάχ) :Very Happy:

----------


## jumpman

> ένα απο τα τρία τριπλέλικα της ακτοπλοίας τα υπόλοιπα είναι ο ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ και η ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ η όμορφη (μπλιάχ)


και το Ρομίλντα είναι τριπλέλικο εκτώς από αυτά που ανέφερες.

----------


## Νaval22

ωχ ναι μου διεφυγε και αυτο στη Μαγχη ητανε

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Για τον φίλο που ζήτησε φωτογραφίες από τα "Παλάτια".
Φυσικά και δεν είναι αυτό ακριβώς που ζήτησε, αλλά στην Ελευσίνα τα πράγματα είναι δύσκολα.
Φωτογραφία, λοιπόν, από το λεωφορείο του ΚΤΕΛ.
Για το λόγο αυτό, η ποιότητα είναι πολύ χαμηλή.

Το "Olypmia Palace" την Ελευσίνα.

Στην Ελευσίνα ΙΙ.jpg

Στην Ελευσίνα.jpg

----------


## giannisk88

Τι να πώ φίλε μου!!Οτι είσαι απίστευτος!!Σ'ευχαριστώ παρα πολυ πραγματικά!!

----------


## kastro

Ένας παλιός εφοπληστής δείχνει Ελ.Βενιζέλο και Αριάδνη (υπο μετασκευή)μέσα σε δύο δεξαμένες δίπλα δίπλα.
Αν σας ενδιαφέρει Ιούλιος 2007 τεύχος 171 σελ.68

----------


## hayabusa

αν μπορείς να το σκανάρεις και να το ανεβασεις θα σου ημουν υποχρεος  :Very Happy:

----------


## kastro

Δεν μπορώ να την κάνω καλύτερη.
Ακόμα και έτσι διακρίνεται μια διαφορά μεγεθών.

----------


## vinman

> Δεν μπορώ να την κάνω καλύτερη.
> Ακόμα και έτσι διακρίνεται μια διαφορά μεγεθών.


 
Σκαναρισμένη καλύτερα... :Wink: 


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16581

----------


## hayabusa

ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλοι  :Smile:

----------


## manolis m.

Mallon kapoioi to exoun dei ligo angwnsitika to thema edw kai anti na tonisoun tin omofia mias fwtografias tonizoun to poso iperexei to ena ploio enanti tou allou!!

----------


## Nautikos II

> Για τον φίλο που ζήτησε φωτογραφίες από τα "Παλάτια".
> 
> Φυσικά και δεν είναι αυτό ακριβώς που ζήτησε, αλλά στην Ελευσίνα τα πράγματα είναι δύσκολα.
> Φωτογραφία, λοιπόν, από το λεωφορείο του ΚΤΕΛ.
> Για το λόγο αυτό, η ποιότητα είναι πολύ χαμηλή. 
> Το "Olypmia Palace" την Ελευσίνα. 
> Στην Ελευσίνα ΙΙ.jpg 
> 
> Στην Ελευσίνα.jpg


Ωραιες φωτογραφιες Roi, και μαλιστα μεσα απο λεωφορειο, κατι παραπανω απο δυσκολες :Wink:

----------


## vinman

...Η Χαρούλα γυμνή σχεδόν στην αρχή της καριέρας της...
(κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17342

----------


## Νaval22

> ...Η Χαρούλα γυμνή σχεδόν στην αρχή της καριέρας της...
> (κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)


ευχαριστουμε για το βραδυνο οφθαλμολουτρο :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

Φωτογραφίες του Ηλ.Γρηγοράτου,δημοσιευμένες στον Εφοπλιστή με το δεξαμενισμό του Μυτιλήνη..!!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17600


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17601

----------


## marsant

Γυμνη η κουκλα...:grin:

----------


## kastro

Ένα Superfsat στην Σύρο.
SOUPERFAST ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ ΣΥΡΟΣ.jpg

SOUPERFAST ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ ΣΥΡΟΣ (2).jpg

SOUPERFAST ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ ΣΥΡΟΣ (3).jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Ένα Superfsat στην Σύρο.


και ειναι ο δεξαμενισμος του SUPERFAST XI στη Συρο.........

----------


## Leo

Αποδεξαμενισμός απο την δ/ξ Βιολαντώ Γουλανδρή του Νεωρίου, Σύρου του Superfast XI περίπου δυο χρόνια πριν, δηλαδή 24.10.06. Καταλαβαίνετε που αφιερώνεται έ?. Οι φετινές αργότερα  :Wink: 
sfXIa.jpg

sfXIb.jpg

sfXIc.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

Leo ειναι πραγματικα απιστευτες οι εικονες ,που μας παρουσιασες ,απο τον αποδεξαμενισμο του superfast.Λιγοι απο εμας ,εχουν την ευκαιρια και την χαρα ,να ζησουν τετοιες στιγμες,καρε καρε.Δεν εχω κατι αλλο να πω.Μονο ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω............

----------


## Nautikos II

> Leo ειναι πραγματικα απιστευτες οι εικονες ,που μας παρουσιασες ,απο τον αποδεξαμενισμο του superfast.Λιγοι απο εμας ,εχουν την ευκαιρια και την χαρα ,να ζησουν τετοιες στιγμες,καρε καρε.Δεν εχω κατι αλλο να πω.Μονο ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω............


Πραχματι ειναι *εξαιρετικες* φωτογραφιες :Wink:

----------


## parianos

Τι να πω Leo, να σε ευχαριστησω θελω για τις υπεροχες φωτο σου....

----------


## giannisk88

Δασκαλε, απλα ζωγραφισες!! :Wink:

----------


## dimitris

Και μετα λενε "σε καναμε σαν τα μουτρα μας"
πως να μην γινει κανεις οταν ο δασκαλος σου δινει το παραδειγμα:lol:

----------


## vinman

Φίλε Leo,απλά υπέροχες!!

----------


## mastrovasilis

Λεο πάλι ζωγράφισες. Lexotanil θέλουμε για να κοιμηθούμε τώρα.

----------


## Orion_v

> Και μετα λενε "σε καναμε σαν τα μουτρα μας"
> πως να μην γινει κανεις οταν ο δασκαλος σου δινει το παραδειγμα:lol:


Μερικα πραγματα δεν λεγονται για να λεγονται , ισχυουν , οπως αυτο που εγραψες  για τον δασκαλο  :Wink:   :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

> Αποδεξαμενισμός απο την δ/ξ Βιολαντώ Γουλανδρή του Νεωρίου, Σύρου του Superfast XI περίπου δυο χρόνια πριν, δηλαδή 24.10.06. Καταλαβαίνετε που αφιερώνεται έ?. Οι φετινές αργότερα 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18047
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18048
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18050


*Ωραίος ο δάσκαλος.Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.*

----------


## .voyager

LEOOO! Σούπερ οι φώτος από τα...  "Super"! Θέλω να δω κι άλλες.
Και να μας λες που τις αφιερώνεις. Σε κάποιο Σύριο, αλλά ποιον?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Τήνιο εννούσα, τον polyka. Αφού σου άρεσαν όμως  τόσο πολύ φίλε voayager1984 να τις αφιερώσω και σε σένα  :Very Happy:

----------


## .voyager

Superfast και να μη μου άρεσαν και μάλιστα σε ασυνήθιστες φώτος, δε γινόταν!
Να ΄σαι καλά  :Wink:

----------


## polykas

*Βλέπω λοιπόν και βγάζω το συμπέρασμα ότι δεν είναι και λίγοι αυτοί που τους αρέσει το στριπτίζ των πλοίων.......ΜΠΡΑΒΟ.*

----------


## vinman

Το Μπλού Στάρ 1 αφήνει τη δεξαμενή του ναυπηγείου κατασκευής του και γλιστράει απαλά προς το νερό...!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18166


(κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## vinman

Για τον φίλο ¶ρη που είναι με πυρετό στο σπίτι,μαζί με τα περαστικά μου και μία φωτογραφία απο τον δεξαμενισμό του Παναγία στο Νεώριο το 1987!!
Μάζι του και ο τότε ύπαρχος του Γιώργος Δαρζέντας!
Επίσης θα ήθελα να την αφιερώσω και στους φίλους Leo και Polykas!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18167


(κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## f/b kefalonia

> Το Μπλού Στάρ 1 αφήνει τη δεξαμενή του ναυπηγείου κατασκευής του και γλιστράει απαλά προς το νερό...!!
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18166
> 
> 
> (κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)


συνεχιζεις να πυροβολας!!!!!!αψογος vinman!!!!πολυ ωραια φωτο!!!

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Το Μπλού Στάρ 1 αφήνει τη δεξαμενή του ναυπηγείου κατασκευής του και γλιστράει απαλά προς το νερό...!!
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18166
> 
> 
> (κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)



Μανώλη είναι βράδυ σε παρακαλώ. Και είμαι πολύ μικρός για να πάρω Lexotanil ή Leotanil. Aπλά είσαι καταπληκτικός. :Wink:

----------


## vinman

...και το Europa palace λίγες ώρες πριν γεμίσει νερό η δεξαμενή του ναυπηγείου κατασκευής του και γλυστρίσει προς τη θάλασσα!!
Γαι τον φίλο mastrovasili και τον f/b kefalonia...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18170


(κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## f/b kefalonia

> ...και το Europa palace λίγες ώρες πριν γεμίσει νερό η δεξαμενή του ναυπηγείου κατασκευής του και γλυστρίσει προς τη θάλασσα!!
> Γαι τον φίλο mastrovasili και τον f/b kefalonia...
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18170
> 
> 
> (κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)


πω πω vinman σ ευχαριστουμε πολυ!!!!!εισαι αχτυπητος!!!!συνεχισε να μασ τρελενεις!!!!!!

----------


## sea_serenade

Κακούργοι, με τσακίσατε πάλι. Και καλά εμάς, τον κακομοίρη τον ΑΡΗ που κοντεύει να γίνει φλαμπέ (περαστικά ΑΡΗ) δεν τον σκέφτεστε???

----------


## kastro

> Το Μπλού Στάρ 1 αφήνει τη δεξαμενή του ναυπηγείου κατασκευής του και γλιστράει απαλά προς το νερό...!!
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18166
> 
> 
> (κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)


Αυτό το ναυπηγείο είναι στην Ολλανδία;

----------


## Thanasis89

Ρε vinman, ρε φίλαράκο μου, μίλα πριν ανεβάσεις φωτογραφίες... Πεσ' το μας, θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες από δεξαμενισμούς βαπόραρων. Μην τα κάνεις έτσι απότομα !  :Wink:  Να μας στείλεις όλους θέλεις ; Τι να πω ; Ένα απλό Μπράβο !

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Για τον φίλο ¶ρη που είναι με πυρετό στο σπίτι,μαζί με τα περαστικά μου και μία φωτογραφία απο τον δεξαμενισμό του Παναγία στο Νεώριο το 1987!!
> Μάζι του και ο τότε ύπαρχος του Γιώργος Δαρζέντας!
> Επίσης θα ήθελα να την αφιερώσω και στους φίλους Leo και Polykas!!
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18167
> 
> 
> (κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)


Vinman τί να πω τώρα!Με έστειλες.Να σαι καλά.Το καλύτερο φάρμακο για μια καλή ανάρρωση.Α ρε Παναγίτσα μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## harlek

> Για τον φίλο ¶ρη που είναι με πυρετό στο σπίτι,μαζί με τα περαστικά μου και μία φωτογραφία απο τον δεξαμενισμό του Παναγία στο Νεώριο το 1987!!
> Μάζι του και ο τότε ύπαρχος του Γιώργος Δαρζέντας!
> Επίσης θα ήθελα να την αφιερώσω και στους φίλους Leo και Polykas!!
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18167
> 
> 
> (κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)


¶ρα ο βολβός προστέθηκε εκ των υστέρων! Επίσης βλέπω στο βάθος ανοικτά stabilizers ή με γελούν τα μάτια μου;

----------


## Kostis_KRHTH

και απο επισκευή του Λευκα Ορη

Image(086).jpg

Image(085)(01).jpg

Image(084).jpg

Image(083)(01).jpg

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Kostis_KRHTH για τις φωτογραφίες του Λευκά Όρη.

----------


## Kostis_KRHTH

kapoios tis eixe zitisei alla den thimamai poios! mallon o kastro

----------


## Speedkiller

Τα εμβολα δεν είναι λίγο μικρά η μου φαινεται?

----------


## Kostis_KRHTH

exei 8 nomizw ... mikra einai den einai se fortigo pou i mixani einai 3 decks

kai auta einai peripou ena metro upsos

----------


## Speedkiller

Μικρά στο διάμετρο εννοούσα!Δεν ξέρω,απλά τα φανταζομουν μεγαλύτερης διαμέτρου!Φυσικά δεν έχω λόγο να σε αμφισβητήσω...

----------


## polykas

*  Nεώρειον Σύρου 2006.Δεξαμενισμός Sf ΙΙ.*

*Αφιερώνεται η φωτό στους Συριανούς.*


16.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

εντυπωσιακή φωτογραφία...σαν σωστική λέμβος είναι μπροστά στο tanker  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

12 και σήμερα η φρέσκια  :Very Happy:   :Razz: , όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε.

----------


## polykas

*Mιας και έχουμε κάτι χρονάκια να δούμε στην δεξαμενή την Ροδάνθη παραθέτω μια φωτό αυτής.*

*Πέραμα.Μεγάλη πλωτή δεξαμενή.*

*Βέβαια αφιερώνεται στον καλό φίλο Μαρίνο...* :Very Happy: 

123.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> *Mιας και έχουμε κάτι χρονάκια να δούμε στην δεξαμενή την Ροδάνθη παραθέτω μια φωτό αυτής.*
> 
> *Πέραμα.Μεγάλη πλωτή δεξαμενή.*
> 
> *Βέβαια αφιερώνεται στον καλό φίλο Μαρίνο...*
> 
> 123.jpg


εντυπωσιακη!!!μπραβο φιλε Polykas :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## manolis m.

I Rodanthi tsitsidi...Kalo...Erwtsis..einai 3 xr pou exei na anevei deksameni???

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> * Nεώρειον Σύρου 2006.Δεξαμενισμός Sf ΙΙ.*
> 
> *Αφιερώνεται η φωτό στους Συριανούς.*
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18321


Για να δούμε φέτος θα έρθει?Για να ξαναθυμηθώ τα νειάτα μου δηλαδή!

----------


## Leo

Τ πλάνα λένε 13 Οκτωβρίου, θα δείξει  :Wink:

----------


## kastro

Είναι εύκολο να μας ενημερώσει κάποιος ποιά επιβατικά εκτελούν τον δεξαμενισμό τους στο Πέραμα.

----------


## karystos

GOLDEΝ VERGINA πέντε χρόνια πριν από το τέλος. Φωτογραφία του κ. Δημακόπουλου. 
GV-1.jpg

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Polyka εμεινα με ανοιχτο το στομα οταν αντικρυσα τον βαπορα γυμνο και μαλιστα πρωτη φορα το βλεπω σε δεξαμενισμο!Να σαι καλα σε ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μαρινο παιρνε βαθιες ανασες. Θα μας πεθανουν. :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Διονυση εδω πρεπει να χαπακωνομαστε πριν μπαινουμε:lol:

----------


## vinman

> Μαρινο παιρνε βαθιες ανασες. Θα μας πεθανουν.


 
Παπαδιαμάντη II στη δεξαμενή έχουμε δεί??
Όχι??
Ε,ας δούμε...!!!!!!!!!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18583


(κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## vinman

Φίλε Rocinante...
''Για τα μάτια σου μόνο''.......!!!!!!!!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18620


(Του Γ.Γιαννακη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## Rocinante

> Φίλε Rocinante...
> ''Για τα μάτια σου μόνο''.......!!!!!!!!!


Ωωω ρε κατι ομορφιες :Very Happy: 
Το Horsa καβαλα σε τορπιλη :Very Happy: 
Εμ γιαυτο ειναι ισως απο τα λιγα πλοια που η τωρινη του ταχυτητα ειναι μεγαλυτερη απο αυτην που ειχε οταν κατασκευαστηκε.
Κατι σαν τα πλοια του αδελφου ισως :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ευχαριστω Μανωλη

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πάμε σε μια σημαντική φωτογραφία του πολύ γνωστού φωτογράφου Γιώργου Γιαννακή. Η φωτογραφία "αλιεύθηκε" από ένα περιοδικό για τη Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική Ζώνη ("ΝΑΥΣΙ") και σε αυτήν δεν αναφερόταν το όνομα του φωτογράφου.
Νομίζω, πάντως, ότι  τη φωτογραφία αυτή την έχει τραβήξει ο Γιώργος Γιαννακής. 
Θα πρέπει να τονιστεί πόσο σημαντική είναι η αναγραφή του ονόματος του φωτογράφου, μιας και αποτελεί πνευματικό του διακίωμα. 
Το "Ποσειδών Εξπρές 2" στου Βασιλειάδη με το βολβό "τσαλακωμένο".
Έχει προηγηθεί η γνωστή σύγκρουση στο Κράτσι της Νάξου.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον polyka.

Στου Βασιλειάδη.jpg

----------


## jvrou

Το τριφύλλι δεν το είχα ξαναπαρατηρήσει

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Tαξίδευε για την Irish Ferries, ως "Saint Patrick".
To σήμα της εταιρεία ήταν το τριφύλι.΄


......Οποιαδήποτε συσχέτιση με γνωστή ποδοσφαιρική ομάδα είναι τυχαία.

----------


## mastrovasilis

Επισυνάπτω το πρόγραμμα των δεξαμενισμών για την Μεγάλη Πλωτή Περάματος - Μεγάλη μόνιμη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη - Μικρή μόνιμη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη.

programma03.10.2008.pdf

πηγή. ΟΛΠ

----------


## vinman

Ανδρέας Κάλβος στη δεξαμενή πρίν λίγα χρόνια...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18863


(Γ.Γιαννακής,κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## Trakman

> Ανδρέας Κάλβος στη δεξαμενή πρίν λίγα χρόνια...
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18863
> 
> 
> (Γ.Γιαννακής,κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)


Βρε Μάνο, πρέπει κάθε μέρα να βάζεις τέτοιες φωτογραφίες αυτή τη συγκεκριμένη ώρα, λίγο πριν πάμε για ύπνο?!?! Επίτηδες το κάνεις...!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## heraklion

> Πάμε σε μια σημαντική φωτογραφία του πολύ γνωστού φωτογράφου Γιώργου Γιαννακή. Η φωτογραφία "αλιεύθηκε" από ένα περιοδικό για τη Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική Ζώνη ("ΝΑΥΣΙ") και σε αυτήν δεν αναφερόταν το όνομα του φωτογράφου.
> 
> Νομίζω, πάντως, ότι τη φωτογραφία αυτή την έχει τραβήξει ο Γιώργος Γιαννακής. 
> Θα πρέπει να τονιστεί πόσο σημαντική είναι η αναγραφή του ονόματος του φωτογράφου, μιας και αποτελεί πνευματικό του διακίωμα. 
> Το "Ποσειδών Εξπρές 2" στου Βασιλειάδη με το βολβό "τσαλακωμένο".
> Έχει προηγηθεί η γνωστή σύγκρουση στο Κράτσι της Νάξου. 
> Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον polyka. 
> 
> Στου Βασιλειάδη.jpg


Τι έπαθε ο βόλβος?

----------


## vinman

> Βρε Μάνο, πρέπει κάθε μέρα να βάζεις τέτοιες φωτογραφίες αυτή τη συγκεκριμένη ώρα, λίγο πριν πάμε για ύπνο?!?! Επίτηδες το κάνεις...!!!


Όχι Γιώργο,καταλάθος μου βγαίνει... :Very Happy: 
Να,κοίτα...όπως αυτή του Σάος ΙΙ...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18867


(Γ.Γιαννακής,κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## Νaval22

επειδή μερικά ποστ πιο πάνω είδαμε γυμνή τη Ροδανθη ας δούμε τώρα και την αδερφή της 
 :Very Happy: 
100_4002.jpg

100_4032.jpg

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

:Smile: ΤΕΛΕΙΕΣ ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟ ΦΙΛΕ ΣΤΕΦΑΝΕ.

----------


## hayabusa

θα τρελαθούμε βραδιάτικα με αυτές ις φωτογραφίες...αν έχεις κι'αλλες ανέβασε τις και ας μας πιάσουν αυπνίες  :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

> Όχι Γιώργο,καταλάθος μου βγαίνει...
> Να,κοίτα...όπως αυτή του Σάος ΙΙ...
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18867
> 
> 
> (Γ.Γιαννακής,κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)





> επειδή μερικά ποστ πιο πάνω είδαμε γυμνή τη Ροδανθη ας δούμε τώρα και την αδερφή της 
> 
> 100_4002.jpg
> 
> 100_4032.jpg


Εντάξει, με καταφέρατε... Πάλι θα κοιμάμαι όρθιος αύριο στη δουλειά...!!

----------


## polykas

> Πάμε σε μια σημαντική φωτογραφία του πολύ γνωστού φωτογράφου Γιώργου Γιαννακή. Η φωτογραφία "αλιεύθηκε" από ένα περιοδικό για τη Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική Ζώνη ("ΝΑΥΣΙ") και σε αυτήν δεν αναφερόταν το όνομα του φωτογράφου.
> 
> Νομίζω, πάντως, ότι τη φωτογραφία αυτή την έχει τραβήξει ο Γιώργος Γιαννακής. 
> Θα πρέπει να τονιστεί πόσο σημαντική είναι η αναγραφή του ονόματος του φωτογράφου, μιας και αποτελεί πνευματικό του διακίωμα. 
> Το "Ποσειδών Εξπρές 2" στου Βασιλειάδη με το βολβό "τσαλακωμένο".
> Έχει προηγηθεί η γνωστή σύγκρουση στο Κράτσι της Νάξου. 
> Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον polyka. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18812


*Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε Αντώνη για την πολύ ωραία αλίευση σου.Πιστεύω και εγώ ότι η φωτογραφία είναι του Γιώργου Γιαννακή.Τον ευχαριστούμε*.*Και μία παράκληση ,όποιος έχει φωτογραφίες πλοίων στην δεξαμενή της ένδοξης εποχής 1980-1995 παρακαλείται όπως τις μοιραστεί μαζί μας.Πραγματικά αυτές οι φωτογραφίες μας ταξιδεύουν και μας φέρνουν πίσω  πολλές ωραίες αναμνήσεις από τα πλοία της περιόδου αυτής.*

----------


## vinman

> Εντάξει, με καταφέρατε... Πάλι θα κοιμάμαι όρθιος αύριο στη δουλειά...!!


..δεν θα είσαι ο μόνος... :Very Happy: 
Polyka,και για σένα αυτό..!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18877


(Σπ.Θεοδωράκης,κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## Trakman

> ..δεν θα είσαι ο μόνος...
> Polyka,και για σένα αυτό..!!
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18877
> 
> 
> (Σπ.Θεοδωράκης,κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)


Από αύριο ο υπολογιστής θα κλείνει στις 23.00 και θα τις βλέπω το πρωί!!

----------


## polykas

*Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Μανώλη....*

----------


## manolis m.

> Πάμε σε μια σημαντική φωτογραφία του πολύ γνωστού φωτογράφου Γιώργου Γιαννακή. Η φωτογραφία "αλιεύθηκε" από ένα περιοδικό για τη Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική Ζώνη ("ΝΑΥΣΙ") και σε αυτήν δεν αναφερόταν το όνομα του φωτογράφου.
> 
> 
> Νομίζω, πάντως, ότι τη φωτογραφία αυτή την έχει τραβήξει ο Γιώργος Γιαννακής. 
> Θα πρέπει να τονιστεί πόσο σημαντική είναι η αναγραφή του ονόματος του φωτογράφου, μιας και αποτελεί πνευματικό του διακίωμα. 
> Το "Ποσειδών Εξπρές 2" στου Βασιλειάδη με το βολβό "τσαλακωμένο".
> Έχει προηγηθεί η γνωστή σύγκρουση στο Κράτσι της Νάξου.


Swstos o Roi  :Wink: !! Nice phwto!

----------


## scoufgian

και το SUPERFAST XI ,χτες ,στο Νεωριο της Συρου

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18933

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18934

----------


## vinman

Υπέροχες scoufgian!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Ωραίες φωτογραφίες ,από ένα εξίσου ωραίο βαπόρι .Μπράβο Γιάννη !

----------


## giannisk88

Γιάννη, θεικές!Οτι και να πω είναι λίγο

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Scoufgian να εισαι καλα φιλε μου.Καταπληκτικες γυμνες φωτογραφιες ενος ομορφου (με τα σημερινα δεδομενα) βαποριου. Αυτο που μου κανει τεραστια εντυπωση στη δευτερη φωτογραφια ειναι το μεγεθος των προπελων σε σχεση με το μεγεθος του βαποριου.Ειναι πραγματικα τεραστιες.Αν κανετε συγκριση με αλλα βαπορια που εχουμε δει θα το καταλαβετε. manolis m. μηπως μπορεις να μας κατατοπισεις;

----------


## polykas

*Βλέπω ότι  το θέμα έχει πάρει φωτιά.Και που να αρχίσουν εντατικά οι δεξαμενισμοί των πλοίων.Μέχρι ανταπόκριση και από Σύρο.Μπράβο σε όλους...*

----------


## kastro

> Scoufgian να εισαι καλα φιλε μου.Καταπληκτικες γυμνες φωτογραφιες ενος ομορφου (με τα σημερινα δεδομενα) βαποριου. Αυτο που μου κανει τεραστια εντυπωση στη δευτερη φωτογραφια ειναι το μεγεθος των προπελων σε σχεση με το μεγεθος του βαποριου.Ειναι πραγματικα τεραστιες.Αν κανετε συγκριση με αλλα βαπορια που εχουμε δει θα το καταλαβετε. manolis m. μηπως μπορεις να μας κατατοπισεις;


Το μέγεθος των προπελών μπορεί να χρησιμεύει για την ταχύτητα του πλοίου,μην ξεχνάμε ότι είναι δρομολογημένο σε μία γραμμή πολλών μιλίων.

----------


## mastropanagos

> Το μέγεθος των προπελών μπορεί να χρησιμεύει για την ταχύτητα του πλοίου,μην ξεχνάμε ότι είναι δρομολογημένο σε μία γραμμή πολλών μιλίων.


Φιλε kastro,η αποψη σου δεν ειναι σωστη.Ας μας δωσουν τα φωτα τους οι ναυπηγοι του forum σε αυτο το θεμα,που ειναι και οι πιο καταλληλοι να απαντησουν..
Φιλικα..!!

----------


## manolis m.

Pou tryposes re Gianni ??? Apla kataplktikes..kapoioi pou zitagn phwto apo sumerfast itan anelpisto dwro gi autous...!!

----------


## scoufgian

> Pou tryposes re Gianni ??? Apla kataplktikes..kapoioi pou zitagn phwto apo sumerfast itan anelpisto dwro gi autous...!!


το μονο που εχω να πω ειναι, οτι ο "κυριος απο τη Συρο" ,πρεπει να περιφραξει καλυτερα το Νεωριο......... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: Δεν χρειαστηκε καν να μπουμε μεσα στο χωρο........

----------


## Nautikos II

> και το SUPERFAST XI ,χτες ,στο Νεωριο της Συρου
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18933
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18934


Καλα σε ειδα στο Blue Star Ithaki :Wink: 
Εξαιρετικες

----------


## mastrovasilis

Γεια σου ρε Γιάννη με τις ομορφιές σου. Και συρατόπλεγμα να είχε. είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα το καταπατούσες. :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Το μέγεθος των προπελών μπορεί να χρησιμεύει για την ταχύτητα του πλοίου,μην ξεχνάμε ότι είναι δρομολογημένο σε μία γραμμή πολλών μιλίων.


Προφανώς μεγαλυτερες προπέλλες σημαίνουν μεγαλύτερη δύναμη πρόωσης οπότε σίγουρα και μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα!Οι αποστάσεις που διανυει το πλόιο δε νομίζω πως σχετίζονται με αυτο!Αλλά Ο Στέφανος Π μπορεί σίγουρα να μας διαφωτήσει!

----------


## vinman

Κατά την τοποθέτηση βολβού...!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19005


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19006

(κομμένες απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## Leo

> το μονο που εχω να πω ειναι, οτι ο "κυριος απο τη Συρο" ,πρεπει να περιφραξει καλυτερα το Νεωριο.........Δεν χρειαστηκε καν να μπουμε μεσα στο χωρο........


Εμείς δεν είμαστε κρυψίνοες, ότι έχουμε το δείχνουμε....  :Razz:

----------


## Νaval22

> Το μέγεθος των προπελών μπορεί να χρησιμεύει για την ταχύτητα του πλοίου,μην ξεχνάμε ότι είναι δρομολογημένο σε μία γραμμή πολλών μιλίων.





> Φιλε kastro,η αποψη σου δεν ειναι σωστη.Ας μας δωσουν τα φωτα τους οι ναυπηγοι του forum σε αυτο το θεμα,που ειναι και οι πιο καταλληλοι να απαντησουν..
> Φιλικα..!!





> Προφανώς μεγαλυτερες προπέλλες σημαίνουν μεγαλύτερη δύναμη πρόωσης οπότε σίγουρα και μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα!Οι αποστάσεις που διανυει το πλόιο δε νομίζω πως σχετίζονται με αυτο!Αλλά Ο Στέφανος Π μπορεί σίγουρα να μας διαφωτήσει!


 
Γενικά οι έλικες χαρακτηρίζονται απο τη διάμετρο (του θεωρητικού κύκλου που τις περιέχει),των αριθμό των πτερυγίων και το λόγο βήματος-διαμέτρου μεγαλύτερη έλικα σημαίνει ευθέως μεγαλύτερη ώση για τον απλό λόγο ότι η συνολική ώση είναι συνισταμένη των επιμέρους ανωστικών δυνάμεων κάθε πτερυγοτομής (αναπτύσεται το ίδιο φαινόμενο που δημιουργήται στα φτερά του αεροπλάνου) όσο μεγαλύτερη η έλικα τόσο περισσότερες είναι οι πτερυγοτομές αυτά γενικά γιατί μια προπέλα με μεγάλη ώση δεν σημαίνει πως απαραίτητα θα δίνει και την μεγαλύτερη ταχυτητα στο πλοίο η ταχύτητα εξάλλου είναι καθόρισμένη την απαιτεί ο πλοιοκτήτης και με ένα συγκεκρμένο ζευγάρι μηχανής και έλικας πρέπει να επιτευχθεί 

πιο συγκεκριμένα σε κάθε πλοίο πριν επιλεχθεί η καταλληλη έλικα προηγείται μια λεπτομερής μέλετη που προυποθέτει τη γνώση της αντίστασης του συγκεκριμένου πλοίου,εξετάζονται αρκετές υποψίφιες έλικες μέχρι να βρεθεί η καταλληλότερη,σημαντικό είναι το γεγονός ότι στα διπλέλικα πλοία κυρίως, περιορίζεσαι λόγω του διαθέσιμου χώρου που αφήνει η γεωμετρία της γάστρας,ώστε να τοποθετηθούν οι προπέλες 
μη ξεχνάμε επίσης πως στα διπλέλικα πλοία η κάθε προπέλα δίνει την μισή απαιτούμενη ώση
επίσης η μιλιομετρική απόσταση του δρομολογίου *δεν* έχει καμία σχέση με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα

----------


## polykas

*Να βάλω και εγώ μία φωτό.Αφιερωμένη στον vinman,manoli m,scoufgian και στον Stefano p.*
*Θεσσαλονίκη.*
*O xαμένος πύραυλος της SAOS στην Μεγάλη πλωτή του Περάματος.*

3.jpg

----------


## heraklion

Το THESSALONIKI δεν είναι επιβατικό. Μήπως θα πήγαινε καλύτερα στο άλλο αντ :Cool: ίστοιχο θέμα με τους δεξαμενισμούς?

----------


## dimitris

Mε μια καλη μετασκευη (απο αλλη εταιρεια παντα) θα γινοταν ενα πολυ καλο επιβατικο βαπορι... αρα καλα ειναι κι εδω :Smile:

----------


## vinman

> *Να βάλω και εγώ μία φωτό.Αφιερωμένη στον vinman,manoli m,scoufgian και στον Stefano p.*
> *Θεσσαλονίκη.*
> *O xαμένος πύραυλος της SAOS στην Μεγάλη πλωτή του Περάματος.*
> 
> 3.jpg


 
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ Φίλε Polyka!!

----------


## scoufgian

Merci Monsieur Polykas!!!! :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## manolis m.

Euxarsitw file Polyka...Ti vaporas auto to thessaloniki re paidi m....Ante na to parei kamia etairia na to metaskeuasei....Paei xam,eno toso kairo demeno ekei panw..Aleksandroupoli den einai an den kanw lathos ?

----------


## kastro

Καθώς ετοιμάζεται να φύγει για τα Πορτογαλικά νησιά.
EXPRESS_SANTORINI_DRY_DOCKING__5_[1].jpg

----------


## vinman

Το Olympia Palace στην δεξαμενή όταν κατασκευαζόταν...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19123


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19125


(κομμένες απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## vinman

...και το Κίνγκ Μίνως...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19131


(κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## vinman

...και Ίκαρος λίγο πρίν την καθέλκυση του...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19132




...και κατά την είσοδο του στο νερό...



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19135

(κομμένες απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## hayabusa

το ότι είναι όλες εξαιρετικές είναι πραγματικά το λιγότερο που μπορώ να πω  :Smile:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μανωλη δεν ακουσες την εντολη "παυσατε πυρ" που ειπε λιγο πριν ο Leo. Δεν αντεχουμε αλλο τοσες μαζεμενες φιλε μου. Σε ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ.

----------


## Trakman

Vinman τι να πούμε... Είσαι φοβερός... :Wink:

----------


## vinman

> Vinman τι να πούμε... Είσαι φοβερός...


 
Όχι εγώ Γιώργο...
Το σκάνερ... :Wink:

----------


## hayabusa

άσε τα λόγια φίλε νinman και ανέβασε κι' άλλο υλικό  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastropanagos

Αφηστε τον καλιτεχνη να εκφραστει..Εγω καθομαι και χαζευω τις *Τ Ε Λ Ε Ι Ε Σ* φωτο του απιστευτου vinman..!! :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

Η Αρετούσα στη δεξαμενή σε ένα απο τα στάδια κατασκευής της,10 ημέρες πρίν απο τα Χριστούγεννα του 1994...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19137

(κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## vinman

...και το Mediterranean sky πρίν χρόνια στο Πέραμα...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19140

(κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## vinman

...και λίγο στριπτήζ απο τον Αχιλλέα...!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19144


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19145

(κομμένες απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## mastropanagos

Το scanner σου φιλε vinman θα σε βρισει σε λιγο τοσο που το χρησιμοποιεις,θα το καψεις.. :Razz:  :Razz: ..ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΕΣ φωτο..εγω εκει κατω δεν κατεβαινα να φωτογραφησω..!! :Very Happy:

----------


## jumpman

Φίλε Vinman είσαι φοβερός.Πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες σκανάρεις και μας χαρίζεις και εμάς.Δεν έχω ξαναδεί τέτοιες φωτογραφίες από πλοία των Μινοϊκών.

----------


## manolis m.

> Η Αρετούσα στη δεξαμενή σε ένα απο τα στάδια κατασκευής της,10 ημέρες πρίν απο τα Χριστούγεννα του 1994...
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19137
> 
> (κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)


Ti vaporas to Aretousa...Krima pou to poulisan..!!

----------


## Rocinante

> Το scanner σου φιλε vinman θα σε βρισει σε λιγο τοσο που το χρησιμοποιεις,θα το καψεις....ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΕΣ φωτο..εγω εκει κατω δεν κατεβαινα να φωτογραφησω..!!


Θα του αγορασουμε καινουριο :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrovasilis

H Καλή μέρα από το πρωί φαίνεται. Να΄σαι καλά Vinman.

----------


## manolis m.

> H Καλή μέρα από το πρωί φαίνεται. Να΄σαι καλά Vinman.


Kala o Vinman xtes edwse resta!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Εγώ άλλο σκέφτομαι...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Μετά από λίγα χρόνια πόσα θα αξίζει ο σκληρός δίσκος και το υλικό του vinman !  :Very Happy:  Ένα τεράστιο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ !

----------


## giannisk88

Vinman εισαι κορυφαίος μεγάλε!!!Καταπληκτικές με τα παλατια και το Αρετούσα ειδικά!!Εψαχνα για πολύ καιρό.

----------


## μιχαλης79

Μαρτιος 1997 το Ελ. Βενιζελος στην μεγαλη δεξαμενη της Συρου
(Σκαναρισμενη φωτο)

scan0001.jpg

scan0002.jpg

scan0003.jpg

scan0004.jpg

scan0005.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

απιστευτες φωτογραφιες, μιχαλη79 και μπραβο σου

----------


## vinman

> Μαρτιος 1997 το Ελ. Βενιζελος στην μεγαλη δεξαμενη της Συρου
> (Σκαναρισμενη φωτο)


Εκπληκτικές!!
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!

----------


## sylver23

μπορει καποιος να πει πιο κ πιο ειναι στις επισκευαστικες απο πειραια εως περαμα???(απο Ε/Ο εννοω).αντε μπας και κανω καμμια βολτα αυριο.

----------


## manolis m.

File sylver23 pigaine sta Deltia..isws na se voithisoun!

----------


## Speedkiller

> File sylver23 pigaine sta Deltia..isws na se voithisoun!


Ισως και όχι... :Wink: Χωρίς να θέλω να την πω στο φίλο Μανώλη!!!Αν δε στο πει κάποιο εμπιστο άτομο στα σίγουρα τότε μην είσαι 100% σίγουρος...Μπορεί να πας τσάμπα!

----------


## kastro

Την φωτογραφία μου την έστειλε ενας φίλος που την βρήκε στο internet αλλά την βάζω για να δούμε αν πάει Πέραμα η Ελευσίνα

----------


## manolis m.

> Ισως και όχι...Χωρίς να θέλω να την πω στο φίλο Μανώλη!!!Αν δε στο πει κάποιο εμπιστο άτομο στα σίγουρα τότε μην είσαι 100% σίγουρος...Μπορεί να πας τσάμπα!


Ma etsi kai alliws den eipa pws tha ton voithisoun sigoura..eiap Isws..Ara gt na mou tin eleges!Xaxa!

----------


## manolis m.

> Την φωτογραφία μου την έστειλε ενας φίλος που την βρήκε στο internet αλλά την βάζω για να δούμε αν πάει Πέραμα η Ελευσίνα


Eleusina einai i phwto..kai ontws kai exei tha paei...Alla ti ennoeis me to post sou ?

----------


## sylver23

μαλλον νομιζε οτι ειναι το περαμα στην φωτο??τι να πω ..φανταζομαι

----------


## a.molos

Πέραμα και ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ ΙΙΙ στην δεξαμενή.

----------


## manolis m.

O a.molos ksanaxtypise...na kanw mia erwtisi-paratirisi? Ti apaisia pou einai grammeno to onoma tou ploiou se autin tin ypotipodi epigrafi stin primi..!

----------


## hayabusa

έλα ντε...λες και το έχουν γράψει με το χέρι ( όχι το αμφιβάλλω δηλαδή)...

----------


## sylver23

*η φωτο ειναι απο 5 αυγουστου και ειναι τραβηγμενη κατα τον αποπλου του μυκονος.
μυρτιδιωτισσα στην βασιλειαδη.ελπιζω να το ξαναδουμε εκει σε καποιο δεξαμενισμο του μετα την επισκευη του.
αφιερωμενη φυσικα στον πολυκα που του αρεσουν κατι τετοιες

*P8052920.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

να και κάτι π έλεγα ότι δν θα έβλεπα ποτέ το Μυρτιδιώτισσα σε δεξαμενή  :Very Happy:

----------


## manolis m.

Gia ola ypraxei ena atomo tou nautilia pou exei sxetikes phwto!

----------


## Speedkiller

Clelia II...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19318


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19319

----------


## manolis m.

Auto an den kanw lathos den einai kotero tou Latsi?

----------


## scoufgian

μηπως ειναι της γνωστης εφοπλιστινας Χατζηιωαννου?

----------


## polykas

> *η φωτο ειναι απο 5 αυγουστου και ειναι τραβηγμενη κατα τον αποπλου του μυκονος.*
> *μυρτιδιωτισσα στην βασιλειαδη.ελπιζω να το ξαναδουμε εκει σε καποιο δεξαμενισμο του μετα την επισκευη του.*
> *αφιερωμενη φυσικα στον πολυκα που του αρεσουν κατι τετοιες*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19276


*Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε sylver23.*

----------


## polykas

> μηπως ειναι της γνωστης εφοπλιστινας Χατζηιωαννου?


*Σωστός ο Γιάννης.Όσο για τον Speedkiller τον ευχαριστούμε για τις ωραίες του φωτογραφίες.*

----------


## vinman

Το Ποσειδών Εξπρές 2 πρίν απο αρκετά χρόνια στη δεξαμενή...
Φωτογραφία του Γ.Γιαννακή κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή...
Για τον Polyka και όλους τους καλούς φίλους!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19404

----------


## vinman

...και λίγο απο Ευρώπη Παλάς ακόμα...!!!
Στα αριστερά της φωτογραφίας διακρίνεται και το Ολύμπια Παλάς!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19419

(κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## Haddock

Ο vinman ξανά στα χαρακώματα...

----------


## Trakman

> ...και λίγο απο Ευρώπη Παλάς ακόμα...!!!
> Στα αριστερά της φωτογραφίας διακρίνεται και το Ολύμπια Παλάς!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19419
> 
> (κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)


Μάνο αν χαλάσει το scanner σου από την πολύ χρήση θα σου προσφέρει το nautilia ένα!!!  :Very Happy: Υπέροχη!!

----------


## manolis m.

Tha valoume oloi apo ligo alla tha tou paroume ena epaggelmatiko scanner gia akoma pio omorfa apotelesmata!

----------


## giannisk88

> Ο vinman ξανά στα χαρακώματα...


χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!!

Στα οπλα χωριανοί,
επαναστασηηη!!
*Θεε μου γι'αλλη μια βραδυά ο vinman ζωγραφίζει
μα για χαλάλι ντου θα κοιμηθώ οταν το χάραμα αγγίζει..*

----------


## vinman

> *Θεε μου γι'αλλη μια βραδυά ο vinman ζωγραφίζει*
> *μα για χαλάλι ντου θα κοιμηθώ οταν το χάραμα αγγίζει..*


Για τον φίλο giannisk88 και το δίστιχο του,τον Polykas,τον Captain Nionios,τον Trakman,τον mastrovasilis και τον voyager1984 που σήμερα μας χάρισαν διαμάντια,η Αριάδνη πρίν μερικά χρόνια στο νεώριο!!!
Επίσης αφιερωμένη και σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους του Ναυτιλία!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19502


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19503

(απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Οταν βλεπεις αυτο το βαποραρο γυμνο δεν μπορεις παρα να ενθουσιαζεσαι... Επισης βλεπω δυο τιμονια... vinman εχω καταντησει βαρετος γι'αυτο δεν το λεω...

----------


## giannisk88

Αμα συνεχίσεις ετσι φιλε vinman θα αρχίσω να γράφω κανονικά ποιήματα και μαντινάδες!!!Μας εχεις κουζουλάνει!!!

----------


## mastrovasilis

Είσαι καταπληκτικός συνέχισε να μας τρελαίνεις. :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

> Για τον φίλο giannisk88 και το δίστιχο του,τον Polykas,τον Captain Nionios,τον Trakman,τον mastrovasilis και τον voyager1984 που σήμερα μας χάρισαν διαμάντια,η Αριάδνη πρίν μερικά χρόνια στο νεώριο!!!
> Επίσης αφιερωμένη και σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους του Ναυτιλία!!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19502
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19503
> 
> (απο τον Εφοπλιστή)


Γεια σου Μάνο με το αρχείο σου!! Φοβερές είναι!!! :Wink:

----------


## esperos

Αφιέρωση  στο  φίλο  Polyka  ειδικό  'Δεξαμενολόγο'


ADMIRAL.jpg



FLAMENCO.jpg




TROPICALE.jpg

----------


## vinman

Εκπληκτικές!!
Σας ευχαριστούμε για τις ωραίες φωτογραφίες!!

----------


## manolis m.

Espere gia alli mia fora egrapses ! Kai mia apo to Google afierwmeni ston Leo...(pigi DPGR)
P8090058.jpg
P8090051.jpg
[

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και μετά από όλες αυτές τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες, πάμε να δούμε εικόνες από ένα _φυλλάδιο_ που εκδόθηκε από το *Γραφείο Βιομηχανικής Αλλαγής*, το Υπουργείο Ανάπτυξης και τη Νομαρχιακή Αυτοδιοίκηση Πειραιά.
Χρόνος έκδοσης πρέπει να είναι το έτος 2000.
Έχει δημιουργηθεί από τις Γραφικές Τέχνες: ΕνΤύπωση (δημιουργία-παραγωγή: Π.Θ. Χατζηιωαννίδης).
Ο τίτλος είναι χαρακτηριστικός:
*"Πέραμα: Η καρδιά της Ελληνικής Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικής Βιομηχανίας χτυπάει δυνατά".*  
Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι ότι στο φυλλάδιο δεν αναφέρονται τα ονόματα των φωτογράφων.
Μιας και μιλάμε και για αεροφωτογραφίες μπορεί να έχουν τραβηχτεί από τον Γιώργο Γιαννακή, τον Γιώργο Κουρούπη, ή και κάποιον που αγνοώ το όνομά του.
Δυστυχώς, δεν αναφέρεται στο φυλλάδιο κανένα όνομα.
Το θέμα θα πρέπει να το προσέξουμε πολύ. 
Εδώ, λοιπόν, το κρουαζιερόπλοιο *"Τρίτων"* της *Ηπειρωτικής* στην πλωτή δεξαμενή του Περάματος. 
Τρίτων.jpg 
Ένα πολύ γνωστό μας πλοίο κατά το στάδιο της ναυπηγησής του.
Στη δεύτερη το πλοίο είναι, σχεδόν, έτοιμο να πέσει στο νερό.  
Στο Πέραμα.jpg 
Στο Πέραμα ΙΙ.jpg 
Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά σε όλους.

----------


## vinman

Και μετά τις πραγματικά υπέροχες φωτογραφίες που μας πρόσφερε ο καλός μας φίλος Roi Baudoin ας δούμε και μία εντυπωσιακή νυχτερινή λήψη του Γιώργου Γιαννακή απο τη δεξαμενή του Περάματος...
Το Πρωτεύς το 2004!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19559

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ελα ρε συ Μανωλη. Πωωωωωωωωωωωωωω τι μου κανεις τωρα. Εχω μεγαλη αδυναμια σε αυτο το τοσο ομορφο και αυθεντικα καραβολατρικο βαπορακι το οποιο παναθεμα το ειναι και κουκλα ακομα και γυμνο. Να εισαι παντα καλα μας εχεις τρελανει... :Wink:

----------


## Haddock

Vinman, άρχισαν τα όργανα... Το ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ μαζί με το ΙΟΝΙΣ του Τυρογαλά είναι από τα ποιο γλυκά και συμπαθητικά σκαριά.

----------


## vinman

Και μιας και τον τελευταίο καιρό γίνεται έντονη κουβέντα γύρω απο το Παναγία Χοζοβιότισσα ας το δούμε και γυμνό το 2004 σε μία νυχτερινή λήψη του Γιώργου Γιαννακή...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19565

----------


## polykas

*Aφιερώνω την επόμενη φωτό στον καλό φίλο espero και σε όλους τους φίλους του Ναυτιλία.*

*Πέραμα.*

*ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ  ΑΠΟ ΟΠΙΣΘΕΝ*


AF..jpg

----------


## Trakman

> Και μιας και τον τελευταίο καιρό γίνεται έντονη κουβέντα γύρω απο το Παναγία Χοζοβιότισσα ας το δούμε και γυμνό το 2004 σε μία νυχτερινή λήψη του Γιώργου Γιαννακή...
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19565


Σε περίμενα από στιγμή σε στιγμή...! :Wink:  Πάλι καλά που δε δουλεύω αύριο!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

> *Aφιερώνω την επόμενη φωτό στον καλό φίλο espero και σε όλους τους φίλους του Ναυτιλία.*
> 
> *Πέραμα.*
> 
> *ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ  ΑΠΟ ΟΠΙΣΘΕΝ*
> 
> 
> AF..jpg


Θα ξημερωθούμε απόψε!! Ευχαριστούμε polykas!!

----------


## manolis m.

O Pwseionas stin kataskeui!!! Mpravo megale Antwni!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Συγχαρηρητήρια φίλε manolis m.
Πρέπει να είναι το Poseidon Hellas, κατά την ναυπήγησή του.
Φαντάσου τι θυσαυροί υπάρχουν σε παλιά σκονισμένα και ξεχασμένα φυλλάδια. Σε συρτάρια, σε αποθήκες, σε .........

----------


## manolis m.

Akrivws perpei na arxisoume na psaxnwmste mou fenetai! :Wink:

----------


## vinman

Το είδαμε σαν Αριάδνη στο Νεώρειο,ας το δούμε και σαν Ουρανός στο Πέραμα...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19622


Photo &#169; Nikos Thrylos, Perama dry dock, 25/02/05 #1569

----------


## manolis m.

Poly wraia fwtogragia Vinman!

----------


## vinman

To Kνωσσός Παλάς στο ναυπηγείο απο το site της minoan!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19772

http://www.minoan.gr/media/photos/et...naup_small.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> To Kνωσσός Παλάς στο ναυπηγείο απο το site της minoan!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19772
> 
> http://www.minoan.gr/media/photos/et...naup_small.jpg


Τέτοιες ώρες είναι οι κατάλληλες Μάνο!!! Να ανοίγει το μάτι μας πρωί-πρωί!! :Wink:

----------


## heraklion

Το πλοίο που κατασκευάζεται στην διπλανή δεξαμενή ποιό είναι?

----------


## vinman

> Το πλοίο που κατασκευάζεται στην διπλανή δεξαμενή ποιό είναι?


Λογικά πρέπει να είναι το Φαιστός Παλάς.

----------


## dimitris

"Θασος VΙΙΙ" στην δεξαμενη Βασιλειαδη...
thasos III.jpg

thasos III(proprles).jpg

thasos III(plwrh).jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Δημήτρη Thassos VIII είναι!!!Δεν δίνεις βάση... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

Εχει δικιο ο φιλος Speedkiller... :Very Happy: 
να και η αποδειξη...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19824

----------


## manolis m.

Wraios o Dimitris kai omorfo to karavi telika...

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Η μπροστινη φωτογραφια του "Θασος VIII" ειναι ομορφη !!

----------


## heraklion

Το CRUISE BARCELONA στον πρώτο του δεξαμενισμό.
Από το site του Στέφανου Guarino.

----------


## vinman

O Θεόφιλος στη δεξαμενή,σε λίγο πιο ''σεμνές'' πόζες... :Cool: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20693


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20694

----------


## sea_serenade

Μια χαρά βαπόρι, τι τό θελαν αυτό το χαζοκούτι πρύμα???

----------


## Nick_Pet

> O Θεόφιλος στη δεξαμενή,σε λίγο πιο ''σεμνές'' πόζες...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20693
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20694


Πολύ σωστός, θα ήταν πολύ ωραιότερο χωρίς αυτό:???:

----------


## polykas

*Βρήκα και εγώ λίγο χρόνο αγαπητά μέλη και πήρα το ελικόπτερο μου και πήγα μέχρι το Πέραμα μία βολτούλα.Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω τον Γιώργο Γιαννακή για τις πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες που μας προσφέρει ,όπως επίσης τον εκλεκτό φίλο Έσπερο,Μώλο και Βιντζιλέο.Η φωτό που ακολουθεί αφιερώνεται σε όλα τα μέλη του Ναυτιλία και στους ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ*.


3jpg.jpg

----------


## sylver23

*αρχικα μανωλη και πολυκα πολυ ωραιες οι φωτο σας...

18.11
το ξαδερφακι μου πηγε για μια δουλεια σαλαμινα.του ειπα να τραβηξει οτι πλοιο δει ...οριστε λοιπον καποιες του θεοφιλου πανω απο αμφιπλωρο της γραμμης.επισης υπαρχουν καποιες ακομα δικες μου βραδυνες αλλα οποιος τις θελει να μου στειλει πμ να τις στειλω με μαιλ

*PA180029.jpg

*μια πιο κοντινη

*PA180030.jpg

*πρυμη

*PA180080.jpg

*και μια μακρυνη

*PA180067.jpg

----------


## dimitris

Αφου ειμασταν τοσα μελη προς τα εκει δεν καναμε καμια συναντηση :Very Happy: 
Ευχαριστουμε και τον Μανωλη και το ξαδερφο του sylver23 αλλα και τον Γιωργο για την αεροφωτογραφια  :Smile:

----------


## sea_serenade

Μπράβο ρε παιδιά, να είστε πάντα καλά να κάνετε κοντινές εξορμήσεις και να μας ενημερώνεται και μας με το ανάλογο υλικό!!!!

----------


## MYTILENE

Σαν ΝΕΛΙΤΗΣ και οπαδός του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ σας ΥΠΕΡ-ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!Να είστε καλά και να βγάζετε φωτο τον καράβαρο μας παιδιά.Και πάλι μπράβο

----------


## dimitris

Το ειδαμε απο κατω, απο πανω, απο πισω, απο μακρια, να το δουμε κι απο μια μεση αποσταση... :Very Happy: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20713

----------


## polykas

*Μπράβο Δημήτρη.Βλέπω καλύφθηκαν όλες οι οπτικές γωνίες.Μόνο από την θάλασσα με το καραβάκι Πειραιά -Σαλαμίνα δεν βγήκε κάποια φωτό.Ας πάμε στην Ελευσίνα .*
*ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΛΑΣ*


k p2.JPG

----------


## giannisk88

Ωωωωωωωωω αυτά είναι!!!Ευχαριστούμεεεεεε!!!

----------


## manolis m.

Na kai kapoious pou thelane deksamenismous palatiwn...Ap ola exei o filos mas o Polikas!

----------


## mastrovasilis

> *Μπράβο Δημήτρη.Βλέπω καλύφθηκαν όλες οι οπτικές γωνίες.Μόνο από την θάλασσα με το καραβάκι Πειραιά -Σαλαμίνα δεν βγήκε κάποια φωτό.Ας πάμε στην Ελευσίνα .*
> *ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΛΑΣ*
> 
> 
> k p2.JPG


Πανταχού παρών αυτός ο polykas. Εύγε......

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Λίγα χρόνια πριν.
Μαϊος του 2006 στο Πέραμα.
Το *"Ουρανός" (πρώην "Αριάδνη")* ετοιμάζεται να εισέλθει στην πλωτή δεξαμενή του Περάματος.
Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία φαίνεται λίγο και το "Aqua Jewel" που κατευθύνεται προς τη Ραφήνα για να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια.
Είναι πολύ όμορφη η διαδικασία εισόδου ενός πλοίου στην δεξαμενή.
Πόσο μάλλον όταν αυτό είναι το "Αριάδνη".

Τέσσερις φωτογραφίες από τη διαδικασία εισόδου του πλοίου.
Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.
Και με μια ιδιαίτερη αναφορά στους δύο μεγάλους flanneurs του Περάματος, τον Αντ. Μώλο και τον Έσπερο.

Το Αριάδνη στο Πέραμα.jpg

Το Αριάδνη στο Πέραμα ΙΙ.jpg

Το Αριάδνη στο Πέραμα ΙΙΙ.jpg

Το Αριάδνη στο Πέραμα από κοντά.jpg

----------


## vinman

Αντώνη,εξαιρετικές όπως πάντα!!
Κάλυψες και αυτή την διαδικασία με τον φακό σου!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το σπάνιο υλικό!!

----------


## polykas

> Λίγα χρόνια πριν.
> 
> Μαϊος του 2006 στο Πέραμα.
> Το *"Ουρανός" (πρώην "Αριάδνη")* ετοιμάζεται να εισέλθει στην πλωτή δεξαμενή του Περάματος.
> Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία φαίνεται λίγο και το "Aqua Jewel" που κατευθύνεται προς τη Ραφήνα για να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια.
> Είναι πολύ όμορφη η διαδικασία εισόδου ενός πλοίου στην δεξαμενή.
> Πόσο μάλλον όταν αυτό είναι το "Αριάδνη". 
> Τέσσερις φωτογραφίες από τη διαδικασία εισόδου του πλοίου.
> Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.
> ...


 
*Να ολοκληρώσω και εγώ τον δεξαμενισμό του πλοίου με μία φωτό γυμνό.Ευχαριστούμε τον εκλεκτό φίλο Roi για όσα μας προσφέρει.*

1.jpg

----------


## vinman

> *Να ολοκληρώσω και εγώ τον δεξαμενισμό του πλοίου με μία φωτό γυμνό.Ευχαριστούμε τον εκλεκτό φίλο Roi για όσα μας προσφέρει.*
> 
> 1.jpg


Ο Αντώνης κόβει,ο Γιώργος ράβει... :Wink: 
Σε ευχαριστούμε...άν και είναι λίγο με όλα αυτά που προσφέρεις και εσύ!!

----------


## dimitris

Ανταποκριση απο Συρα...φωτογραφια του φιλου μας Leo :Smile: 
superfast XII.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Ανταποκριση απο Συρα...φωτογραφια του φιλου μας Leo
> superfast XII.jpg


Είπα και΄γω ο Captain δεν θα τραβήξει το superfast :Confused:  :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## manolis m.

Roi kai Polykas kanate to thauma sas kai pali! Dimitri panemorfi fwtografia!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πάμε πάλι στο χρόνο.
Στον κόλπο των θαυμάτων το* φθινόπωρο του 2002* (αρχές Οκτωβρίου).
Μια παράκαμψη με κατεύθυνση την παλιά Εθνική Οδό για να δούμε το υπέροχο *"Margarita L"* του Λάτση.
Ένας κόλπος γεμάτος καράβια.
Δυστυχώς, τα πιο πολλά από αυτά οδηγήθηκαν μετά από λίγο στο ......
Μετά το "Margarita L" κατευθυνόμαστε για την Ελευσίνα.
Στην διαδρομή συναντάμε τα ναυπηγεία.
Μια φωτογραφία εν κινήση.
Το *"Polaris"* και δίπλα το *"City of Cork"*με τα σινιάλα ακόμα της εταρείας "Swansea Cork Ferries". Το πλοίο αυτό ήταν το παλιό *"Εγνατία ΙΙ" της ΕΛΜΕΣ.* 
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι μετά από λίγο θα έφευγε για τον Καναδά για να ταξιδέψει με το όνομα *"C.T.M.A. VACANCIER".* 
*Δυστυχώς, η φωτογραφία έχει μικρή ανάλυση και δεν φαίνονται καλά τα υπόλοιπα πλοία στον Κόλπο.* 
Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον polyka, τον Έσπερο, τον Α. Μώλο, τον manolis m, τον sylver 23, τον mastropanago, τον Rocinante, τον Trakman, τον Appia 1978, τον paroskayak, τον Voyager και τον Νικόλα.  
Ο κόλπος των θαυμάτων.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Φιλε Αντωνη αφου σε ευχαριστησω για την παραπανω φωτογραφια και να τονισω οτι ειναι η πολοστη φορα που μοιραζεσε μαζι μας φωτογραφιες που γνωριζω καλα με ποσο κοπο εχεις τραβηξει να σου πω οτι εχεις δικιο για το City of Cork. 
Και οχι μονο αυτο αλλα κατα καιρους εχουμε την δυνατοτητα να το παρακολουθουμε και απο μακρυα. Οπως βλεπουμε παρακατω απο το AIS αγκυροβολημενο στο Montreal μεσα Σεπτεμβριου.

----------


## Trakman

> Πάμε πάλι στο χρόνο.
> Στον κόλπο των θαυμάτων το* φθινόπωρο του 2002* (αρχές Οκτωβρίου).
> Μια παράκαμψη με κατεύθυνση την παλιά Εθνική Οδό για να δούμε το υπέροχο *"Margarita L"* του Λάτση.
> Ένας κόλπος γεμάτος καράβια.
> Δυστυχώς, τα πιο πολλά από αυτά οδηγήθηκαν μετά από λίγο στο ......
> Μετά το "Margarita L" κατευθυνόμαστε για την Ελευσίνα.
> Στην διαδρομή συναντάμε τα ναυπηγεία.
> Μια φωτογραφία εν κινήση.
> Το *"Polaris"* και δίπλα το *"City of Cork"*με τα σινιάλα ακόμα της εταρείας "Swansea Cork Ferries". Το πλοίο αυτό ήταν το παλιό *"Εγνατία ΙΙ" της ΕΛΜΕΣ.* 
> ...



Εκτός από τη φωτογραφία μου άρεσε πολύ ο χαρακτηρισμός "κόλπος των θαυμάτων"!! Να'σαι καλά Roi!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση Roi!!! Πάντα τέτοια  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

> Πάμε πάλι στο χρόνο.
> Στον κόλπο των θαυμάτων το* φθινόπωρο του 2002* (αρχές Οκτωβρίου).
> Μια παράκαμψη με κατεύθυνση την παλιά Εθνική Οδό για να δούμε το υπέροχο *"Margarita L"* του Λάτση.
> Ένας κόλπος γεμάτος καράβια.
> Δυστυχώς, τα πιο πολλά από αυτά οδηγήθηκαν μετά από λίγο στο ......
> Μετά το "Margarita L" κατευθυνόμαστε για την Ελευσίνα.
> Στην διαδρομή συναντάμε τα ναυπηγεία.
> Μια φωτογραφία εν κινήση.
> Το *"Polaris"* και δίπλα το *"City of Cork"*με τα σινιάλα ακόμα της εταρείας "Swansea Cork Ferries". Το πλοίο αυτό ήταν το παλιό *"Εγνατία ΙΙ" της ΕΛΜΕΣ.* 
> ...


εντάξει τι να πούμε τα λέμε συνέχεια οπότε ξέρεις :Very Happy: 
να μου πείς όσο να ναι την ομορφαίνει και ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΚΛΟΣ :Cool:

----------


## scoufgian

δεξαμενισμος Ικαρος Παλας ,σημερα στην Ελευσινα
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21772

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21773

----------


## hayabusa

δεν υπάρχουν λόγια, απλά εξαιρετικες  :Very Happy:

----------


## giannisk88

Παναγια μου τα υπογλώσια!!!!! 
Φερτε μου διπλη δώση!!!!

----------


## Nick_Pet

Απίθανες φωτογραφίες, συγχαρητήρια  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Georgecz3

Πραγματικά φοβερές φωτογραφίες

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες, φίλε scoufgian.
Το πλοίο είναι ολοζώντανο.
Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## laz94

> δεξαμενισμος Ικαρος Παλας ,σημερα στην Ελευσινα
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21772
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21773


Πολύ ωραίες!!!

----------


## polykas

> δεξαμενισμος Ικαρος Παλας ,σημερα στην Ελευσινα
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21772
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21773


*Και από μένα μία φωτό μετά τις καταπληκτικές φωτό του φίλου scoufgian.Tον ευχαριστούμε πολύ....*

1.jpg

----------


## Mixalhs_13

η πρωτη φωτο ειναι ολα τα λεφτα !!

----------


## vinman

Scoufgian και Polykas,ζωγραφίσατε!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Ενα μικρό ευχαριστώ στον *Roi Bandoin* για το Cd...Eυχαριστώ πολύ!!!

*Καπεταν Αλέξανδρος Α:*
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22259

*Μιλένα:*
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22260

*Εξπρές Σαντορίνη:*
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22261

----------


## giorgosss

Πίσω δεξιά απο το Σαντορινάκι έιναι η Αριάδνη με τα παλιά της σινιάλα ή κάποιο Νήσος?

----------


## Thanasis89

Η Αριάδνη μας είναι φίλε Γιώργο τότε που έπιανε Χανιά στα κόκκινα ! Παλιές καλές εποχές...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kastro

Από τις 6 το πρωί έτρεχα στην Ελευσίνα τώρα μόλις γύρισα.

----------


## sea_serenade

....και η Ελευσίνα σε αποζημίωσε Kastro, δεν μπορείς να πείς...!!! Ευχαριστούμε :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Mixalhs_13

ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ !!

----------


## emmanouil

O ΦΟΙΒΟΣ ΑΝΕΒΗΚΕ?  ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ?

----------


## heraklion

Ο ΦΟΙΒΟΣ λογικά σύνφωνα με το μεγεθός του θα πάει στν δεξαμενή ΒΑΣΙΔΕΙΑΔΗ.

----------


## captain 83

Έχει ζητήσει 8-10 Δεκεμβρίου δεξαμενισμό στην  μεγάλη δεξαμενη Βασιλειάδη.

----------


## dimitris

και μετα τον Kastro μια φωτογραφια κι απο εμενα το "Λευκα Ορη" στην Ελευσινα!
leuka orh.jpg

----------


## heraklion

> Από τις 6 το πρωί έτρεχα στην Ελευσίνα τώρα μόλις γύρισα.





> και μετα τον Kastro μια φωτογραφια κι απο εμενα το "Λευκα Ορη" στην Ελευσινα!
> leuka orh.jpg


Αν σας πιάνανε................:?:

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Blue Star Naxos πριν κάποια χρόνια στη δεξαμενή του Νεωρίου.
Κοντινό στο bow thruster.

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Και οι προπέλες του Blue Star Naxos

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Και ο βολβός του Blue Star Naxos.

----------


## CORFU

Απλα φοβερεs φωτο.Μπραβο

----------


## moutsokwstas

για τον φιλο heraklion, οι φωτογραφιες στην ελευσινα ειναι τραβηγμενες απο την παλια εθνικη. μονο η τροχαια μπορει να σε γραψει για αντικανονικη σταθμευση οχηματος επι της οδου και μονο. ουτε πινακιδα υπαρχει που να απαγορευεται η φωτογραφιση, οπως στις στρατιωτικες εγκαταστασεις. που ειναι το μεμπτο δεν καταλαβαινω...

----------


## dimitris

Φιλε moutsokwstas και ταμπελα υπαρχει οτι απαγορευεται η φωτογραφιση στην περιοχη... αλλα αν χαθω καποια στιγμη να ξερετε καπνιζω marlboro μαλακό!!! :Very Happy: 
IM000709.jpg
την φωτογραφια την εχω ανεβασει ξανα αλλα δεν θυμαμαι που αυτη τη στιγμη... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## moutsokwstas

μηπως εχει και καμερα να σε καταγραφουν?  εθνικη οδος ειναι και περναει το τρενο, ακομα και μεσα απο το αμαξι εν κινησει να τραβηξεις, τι θα σου κανουν...μηπως θα σταματησουν το τρενο η το λεωφορειο?  η πινακιδα αυτη ισως συνισταται αυστηρα, για περιπτωσεις στρατιωτικου υλικου στα ναυπηγεια.

----------


## polykas

> Και οι προπέλες του Blue Star Naxos


*Που είναι οι προπέλες;*

----------


## MYTILENE

> Και ο βολβός του Blue Star Naxos.


Φίλε μου τέλειες φώτο και σου αξίζουν πολλά μπράβο!!!!Απλά αυτός ο βολβός του BS NAXOS με παραπέμπει σε ..........κάτι άλλο έτσι όπως είναι :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νaval22

> Φίλε μου τέλειες φώτο και σου αξίζουν πολλά μπράβο!!!!Απλά αυτός ο βολβός του BS NAXOS με παραπέμπει σε ..........κάτι άλλο έτσι όπως είναι


Στη σχολή τους λέμε ανορθωμένους βολβούς αυτούς :Very Happy:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## giannisk88

Φίλε αιγαιοπλόος  πολύ καλές οι φωτό!!!Μόνο εκεί που λέει για τις προπέλες του Naxos δεν την εμφανίζει οπως είπε και ο polykas πριν :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

> Φίλε αιγαιοπλόος πολύ καλές οι φωτό!!!Μόνο εκεί που λέει για τις προπέλες του Naxos δεν την εμφανίζει οπως είπε και ο polykas πριν


Εχετε δίκιο παιδιά. Ορίστε και η φωτό με τις προπέλες του Blue Star Naxos.
Παρατηρήστε το αριστερό πηδάλιο που λείπει.

----------


## karystos

Και ότι μέσα σε ναυπηγείο όπου μπορεί να σου έρθει οτιδήποτε ουρανοκατέβατο καθένας φοράει ό,τι θέλει.

----------


## Mixalhs_13

πω πω επαθα πλακα με τις νεες φωτογραφιες !
ο βολβος τωρα εγινε πανεμορφος !!

----------


## polykas

* Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τον ''αιγαιοπλόο'' για τις ωραίες του φωτογραφίες....*

----------


## giannisk88

> * Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τον ''αιγαιοπλόο'' για τις ωραίες του φωτογραφίες....*


Τον υπερευχαριστούμε για τις ζωγραφιές!!!!
Αξιος!!!

----------


## Ergis

οντως,εκπληκτικες οι φωτο..αν και για να ειμαι ειληκρινης τα μπλε αστερια τα αντιπαθω 100%:!:

----------


## dimitris

> πω πω επαθα πλακα με τις νεες φωτογραφιες !
> ο βολβος τωρα εγινε πανεμορφος !!


γιατι πριν ηταν αλλιως??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

αιγαιοπλόος φοβερες Σ'ευχαριστουμε!!!

----------


## Nautikos II

> και μετα τον Kastro μια φωτογραφια κι απο εμενα το "Λευκα Ορη" στην Ελευσινα!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22411


Aποκαλυπτικη και ποιοτικη φωτογραφια :Wink:

----------


## dimitris

> Aποκαλυπτικη και ποιοτικη φωτογραφια


Nautikos II... :Surprised: ops::-D

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ας κάνουμε μια μικρή διακοπή στο σήμερα.
Πάμε πίσω στα 1974-1975.
Στα Ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας του Γιάννη του Καρρά μετασκευάζονται δύο αυστραλέζικα φορτηγά του 1954-1955 σε πολυτελή κρουαζιερόπλοια.
Τα πλοία αυτά είναι τα περίφημα *"Δάφνη"* και *"Δανάη"* που ταξιδεύουν ακόμα ως *"Princess Daphnhe" (πρώην* *"Ocean Monarch")* και *"Princess Danae".* 
Στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο υπάρχει μια πρωτότυπη φωτογραφία από τα εγκαίνια του "Δάφνη"
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=133095&highlight=%C4%DC%F6%ED%E7#  post133095 
Θα έλεγα με μια δόση αφέλειας (ως μη ειδικός) ότι η επιτυχία της μετασκευής αυτής θυμίζει την επιτυχία της αντίστοιχης μετασκευής των φορτηγών που μας έδωσε τα περίφημα "Mediterranean Sky" "Mediterranean Sea". 
Εδώ μια φωτογραφία από το περιοδικό *"ΑΡΓΩ".*
Τα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας και η μετασκευή, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, του "Δάφνη".
Τη φωτογραφία τη βρήκαμε στη Βιβλιοθήκη του Πανεπιστημίου Πειραιά σε αναζήτηση κρυμένων "θησαυρών" μαζί με τον φίλο μου, τον polyka. 
Στη Χαλκίδα.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Roi δεν παίζεσαι.Σε ευχαριστούμε για την τόσο σπάνια φωτογραφία σου.*

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Υπάρχουν και άλλες φωτογραφίες από τη μετασκευή του "Δάφνη" και του "Δανάη". Αυτές, όμως, καλύτερα να πάνε στα αντίστοιχα θέματα.
Φίλε polyka, ετοιμάσου για νέες αναζητήσεις σε βιβλιοθήκες.
Υπάρχουν πολλοί ακόμα κρυμένοι θησαυροί.

----------


## navigation

Ευχαριστούμε Roi...φοβερός για ακόμα μια φορά!!!

----------


## dimitris

Μια μικρη γευση απο Νεωριο  :Wink: 
Blue Star Naxos σημερα 18/11
blue star naxos.jpg

----------


## citcoc

Τι να πεις τωρα....!!! Απλα τρομερη...!!! Πανδαισια χρωματων...!

----------


## alcaeos

οντως ειναι πολυ τελεια  η φοτο  ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ ..

----------


## apollo_express

Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία και ειδικά το βαρκάκι που περνάει μπροστά από τη δεξαμενή!

----------


## hayabusa

καταπληκτική φωτό, μακάρι να υπήρχε και ένα πιο κοντικό καρέ καθώς και ένα από το διπλανό πλοίο..αλλά ας μην είμαστε αχάριστοι...εξαιρετική δουλεια  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

*μια εδω και αλλες 3 εδω
18.11.2008* 


PB182021.jpg

----------


## vinman

> Μια μικρη γευση απο Νεωριο 
> Blue Star Naxos σημερα 18/11
> blue star naxos.jpg


Εξαιρετική Δημήτρη!!
Να΄σαι καλά,που είσαι παντού... :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

*Δημήτρη και Σιλβέστρο σας ευχαριστούμε.Πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες.*

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Θα ηθελα να σας ρωτησω για κατι.
Μπορει να ειμαι ασχετος αλλα πως το πλοιο οταν μπαινει στην δεξαμενη δεν γερνει ;
Βλεπω ολα τα πλοια να ειναι ορθια.
Πως γινεται αυτο ;
Δεν βλεπω κατι μεγαλα δοκαρια να το κρατουν μεχρι να βγει απο την δεξαμενη.
 :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

Η απάντηση σου Μιχάλης_13 είναι πως πάντα ο κεντρικός αξονας του πλοίου πατάει στα ξύλινα στηρίγματα που υποδεικνύω στη φώτο *του sylver* (sorry που τη δανείστηκα) ενω τα πλευρικά ξύλινα στηρίγματα (που είναι στα πλευρά του πλοιου και έχουν ανασηκωθεί λίγο σαν σούστες)το κρατούν να μην πηγαίνει από πλευρό σε πλευρό...Στου βασιλειάδη αντίστοιχα υπάρχουν αυτά τα ξύλινα δοκάρια στα οποία αναφέρθηκες και κρατούν πλευρικά το πλοίο!Σόρρυ για την μη τεχνική ορολογία...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22813

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Speedkiller σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την αμεση απαντηση σου !!
Μου κανει τρομερη εντυπωση γιατι τα πλοια ειναι πολυ βαρια αλλα φαινεται ενταξει με τα στηριγματα που εγραψες.
Να εισαι καλα , επιτελους λυθηκε η ευλογη απορια μου  :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

σπιντ δεν τρεχει τπτ.την ειχα και εγω την απορια και αυτο με τα πλαινα οτι σηκωνονται δεν το χα προσεξει

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Αρα σε βοηθησα κι εγω με καποιο τροπο , φιλε sylver23  :Very Happy:

----------


## apollo_express

Τις άγκυρες πώς και δεν τις έχουν κάτω (στη φωτογραφία του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ);
Συνήθως όταν πάνε για δεξαμενισμό δεν κατεβάζουν και τις άγκυρες για έλεγχο;

----------


## dimitris

Παιδια Ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια!!! :Smile: 
Μπραβο και στον sylver23 τον νυχτερινο μας "ανταποκριτη"
οσο για ποιο κοντινη καντε λιγο υπομονη... :Wink: 
apollo_express αν σου πω πως κι εμενα το βαρκακι μου αρεσει που περναει?

----------


## dimitris

hayabusa μακρινη και αυτη αλλα βλεπουμε και την μεγαλη δεξαμενη και το διπλανο καραβι :Wink: 
neorio.jpg

----------


## sylver23

σωστος .δημητρη να σου πω εδω οτι εγραψες με ολες τις φωτο που εχουμε δει αυτες τις 2 μερες .(αν και ολο ταξιδακια εισαστε ολοι και ζηλευω)

----------


## dimitris

Συλβερ Ευχαριστω!!!
Ευχαριστουμε ομως και για τις ωραιες νυχτερινες ληψεις :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

παρακαλω.εκανα το καθηκον μου ( :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: )

----------


## apollo_express

Dimitris η τελευταία είναι τέλεια! Οι γίγαντες από τη μια και το βαρκάκι από την άλλη! Αυτή είναι φωτογραφία για κάδρο!

----------


## hayabusa

Μπράβο Δημήτρη, η τελευταία είναι εξαιρετική, όπως βέβαια και αυτή του φίλου sylver23  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mixalhs_13

> hayabusa μακρινη και αυτη αλλα βλεπουμε και την μεγαλη δεξαμενη και το διπλανο καραβι
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22822


Τα τανκερ ειναι απιστευτα πλοια !
Παντα διπλασια η τριπλασια απο το μεγεθος του επιβατηγου πλοιου...
Παντως εμενα μου αρεσουν περισσοτερο τα επιβατηγα πλοια :mrgreen:

----------


## Nick_Pet

> hayabusa μακρινη και αυτη αλλα βλεπουμε και την μεγαλη δεξαμενη και το διπλανο καραβι
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22822


Από τις ωραιότερες φωτο που έχω δει στο φόρουμ. Και η σύγκριση είναι εντυπωσιακή. Από το τάνκερ, στο επιβατηγό και στο... βαρκάκι   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## giannisk88

Παιδιά, παίρνω το θάρρος απο τη συζήτηση που είχατε πριν μερικές σελίδες για το πως στέκονται τα πλοία χωρις πλαινά στηρίγματα, για να εκφράσω μία απορία που έχω εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό!!! Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο βίντεο ή μήπως υπάρχει σε κάποιο σημείο του φόρουμ κάποιο κείμενο που να εξηγεί το πώς ακριβώς είναι η διαδικασία δεξαμενισμού ενός πλοίου??

----------


## hayabusa

από τις πλωτές δεξαμενές λογικά δεν θα υπάρχει κάτι γιατί όκπως έχουν και άλλοι φίλοι παλιότερα είναι εξαιρετικά χρονοβόρα διαδικασία...τώρα για τις σταθερές δεξαμενές δυστυχώς δεν γνωρίζω.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Μπράβο Δημήτρη, η τελευταία είναι εξαιρετική, όπως βέβαια και αυτή του φίλου speed killer



Aν εννοείς για το νήσος μύκονος είναι του sylver23 φίλε μου κ όχι δική  μου!!! :Wink:

----------


## hayabusa

oops, έχεις δίκιο  :Smile:

----------


## dimitris

Speedkiller δεν πειραζει βρε κι εσυ βγαζεις απο τις δεξαμενες και ωραιες φωτογραφιες αστον Συλβερ ενα ευχαριστω λιγοτερο :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Νaval22

σε ποιο site φαίνονται οι προγραμματισμένοι δεξαμενισμοί?

----------


## sylver23

στου ολπ.μπες μσν να σου τους στειλω
http://www.olp.gr/INDEXgr.htm

----------


## giannisk88

> Παιδιά, παίρνω το θάρρος απο τη συζήτηση που είχατε πριν μερικές σελίδες για το πως στέκονται τα πλοία χωρις πλαινά στηρίγματα, για να εκφράσω μία απορία που έχω εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό!!! Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο βίντεο ή μήπως υπάρχει σε κάποιο σημείο του φόρουμ κάποιο κείμενο που να εξηγεί το πώς ακριβώς είναι η διαδικασία δεξαμενισμού ενός πλοίου??


Anyone??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Νaval22

επειδή ο δεξαμενισμός είναι μια χρονοβόρα διαδιακασία μόνο το ανέβασμα στη πλωτή απαιτεί τρείς με τέσσερις ώρες δεν νομίζω πως κάποιος θα είχε την υπομονή να τραβήξει βίντεο,ακόμα και αν είχε memory stick 80G,τσέκαρε όμως στο youtube μήπως υπάρχει κάτι σε απόσπασμα ξέρω ότι για καθελκύσεις έχει πολλά,αλλά στο κάτω κάτω τι είναι αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνεις στο δεξαμενισμό? μηπως μπορέσουμε να το εξηγήσουμε

----------


## giannisk88

Βασικά θα ήθελα να μάθω το πώς ανεβαίνει ένα πλοίο στη δεξαμενή και πώς ξαναβγαίνει απο αυτή. Εχω ψάξει στο youtube αλλα δεν έχω βρεί τις 2 παραπάνω διαδικασίες. Θα ξαναψάξω βέβαια γιατί αυτοί κάθε μέρα ανεβάζουν.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Βασικά θα ήθελα να μάθω το πώς ανεβαίνει ένα πλοίο στη δεξαμενή και πώς ξαναβγαίνει απο αυτή. Εχω ψάξει στο youtube αλλα δεν έχω βρεί τις 2 παραπάνω διαδικασίες. Θα ξαναψάξω βέβαια γιατί αυτοί κάθε μέρα ανεβάζουν.


Στις πλωτές δεξαμενές γιάννη η δεξαμενή βυθίζεται γεμίζοντας με νερό  (προφανώς πρέπει να τα βάζουν στα πλευρικά τοιχώματα της αλλα το λέω με επιφύλαξη) , το πλοίο μετακινείται πάνω απ τη βυθισμένη δεξαμενή και στη συνέχεια αφού "κεντραριστεί" αδείαζουν τη δεξαμενή απ τα νεράωστε να ελαφρύνει και να ανέβει πάνω μαζί με το πλοίο!Στις σταθερές δεξαμενές αφού γεμίσουν με νερό το πλοίο μετακινείται μέσα "κεντράρεται" πάλι κ στη συνέχεια αφού κλείσει η πόρτα (δεν ξέρω πως λέγεται  :Surprised: ops: ) τραβούν τα νερά με αντλίες οποτε το πλοίο μένει πάνω στα ξύλινα στηρίγματα που βλέπεις στις φώτο!Stefane ανέλαβε εσύ... :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

τα πράγματα είναι πολύ απλά

Για τη πλωτή 
η πλωτή δεξαμενη διαθέτει στο πυθμένα της εσωτερικές δεξαμενές θαλασσίου έρματος,προκειμένου να ανέβει το καράβι επάνω της αντλεί μεγάλες ποσότητες νερού στις δεξαμενές της,βυθίζεται και φτάνει κάτω απο τη τρόπιδα(κατώτερο έλασμα πυθμένα του πλοίου) το πλοίο τότε μπαίνει με τα ρυμουλκά και ακουμπάει σιγά σιγά στους τάκους και τις πλευρικές στηρίξεις,η δεξαμενή τότε αρχίσει να απαντλεί το νερό και ξαναανυψώνεται με το πλοίο επάνω της,όλο το βάρος της δεξαμενής μαζί με το πλοίο εξισσοροπείται απο το εκτόπισμα της δεξαμενής 
Για να αποδεξαμενιστεί το κάραβι η δεξαμενή αντλεί πάλι νερό κατεβαίνει κλπ..........

Στη μόνιμη 
εδώ τα πράγματα είναι διαφορετικά, το θυρόπλοιο,κοινώς η πόρτα της δεξαμενής που αναλαμβάνει τη στεγανότητα της, ανοίγει το νερό μπαίνει μέσα τη πλυμυρίζει και το πλοίο μπαίνει με τη βοήθεια των ρυμουλκών,μετά κλείνει το θυρόπλοιο βγαίνουν τα νερά κλπ....
το ίδιο γίνεται και στον αποδεξαμενισμό με αντίστροφη διαδικασία

----------


## MYTILENE

Με τη σειρά μου να  ευχαριστήσω και γώ τα παιδιά για την ανάλυση που μας έκαναν γιατί για να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν το ήξερα και γώ τόσο καλά. :Wink:

----------


## Mixalhs_13

> τα πράγματα είναι πολύ απλά
> 
> Για τη πλωτή 
> η πλωτή δεξαμενη διαθέτει στο πυθμένα της εσωτερικές δεξαμενές θαλασσίου έρματος,προκειμένου να ανέβει το καράβι επάνω της αντλεί μεγάλες ποσότητες νερού στις δεξαμενές της,βυθίζεται και φτάνει κάτω απο τη τρόπιδα(κατώτερο έλασμα πυθμένα του πλοίου) το πλοίο τότε μπαίνει με τα ρυμουλκά και ακουμπάει σιγά σιγά στους τάκους και τις πλευρικές στηρίξεις,η δεξαμενή τότε αρχίσει να απαντλεί το νερό και ξαναανυψώνεται με το πλοίο επάνω της,όλο το βάρος της δεξαμενής μαζί με το πλοίο εξισσοροπείται απο το εκτόπισμα της δεξαμενής 
> Για να αποδεξαμενιστεί το κάραβι η δεξαμενή αντλεί πάλι νερό κατεβαίνει κλπ..........
> 
> Στη μόνιμη 
> εδώ τα πράγματα είναι διαφορετικά, το θυρόπλοιο,κοινώς η πόρτα της δεξαμενής που αναλαμβάνει τη στεγανότητα της, ανοίγει το νερό μπαίνει μέσα τη πλυμυρίζει και το πλοίο μπαίνει με τη βοήθεια των ρυμουλκών,μετά κλείνει το θυρόπλοιο βγαίνουν τα νερά κλπ....
> το ίδιο γίνεται και στον αποδεξαμενισμό με αντίστροφη διαδικασία


Ειναι αδιανοητο να μη υπαρχουν βιντεο να δουμε αυτα που εγραψε ο παραπανω φιλος μας...
ΒΡΕΙΤΕ ΤΑ  :Razz:   :Very Happy:  :!:

----------


## Giorgos_D

Ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να βρεις βιντεο, γιατι, η διαδικασια διαρκει περιπου 4-5 ώρες. Φωτογραφιες ποιο ευκολο να βρεθουν.... :Wink:

----------


## manolis m.

Afierwmeni ston Polyka,Roi,Sylver & Mastropanago....Speedrunner II
PB200013.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Μεγάλε καλλιτέχνη Μανώλη.Σε ευχαριστούμε ....*

----------


## sylver23

ευχαριστω πολυ μανωλη.πολυ ωραια φωτο

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Υποκλιση , φιλε μας manoli m.   :Razz:

----------


## manolis m.

Gia na pame ligo sto Express Santorini....
PB210099.JPG

----------


## harlek

Σ' αυτή τη φωτό φαίνεται χαρακτηριστικά πόσο μεγάλο μήκος έχει ο σωλήνας του bowthruster! Άραγε το προπελάκι είναι ένα και τοποθετημένο στο κέντρο του;

----------


## kalypso

manolis m. τι να πω.......εχω μεινει άφωνη......η φωτογραφία είναι εκπληκτική!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Πηνελοπη Α...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23228

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23229

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23230

----------


## sylver23

αντε φανουλα να κοιμηθεις τωρα.... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## hayabusa

nice job  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

Ρε Κωστα δεν την λυπασε θα παθει τιποτα. Εγω ευτυχως τα εχω δει ...

----------


## φανούλα

Τ - Ε - Λ - Ε - Ι - Ε - Σ!!!!! Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!!!!!!!!! Και πάντα τέτοια!!!

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Speedkiller , εισαι θεος :razz: !
Σουπερ οι φωτογραφιες σου !!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Αrion...
Στους φίλους Finnpartner 1966 και Αlcaeos...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23521


Θερμές ευχαριστίες σε ενα πολύ καλό φίλο... :Smile:

----------


## alcaeos

σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ φιλε Κωστα τελεια η photo  σου  οπως παντα φυσικα ...
συνεχισε ετσι...

----------


## Speedkiller

Η επόμενη φωτογραφία είναι για ερώτηση προς τους δεξαμενολόγους-ναυπηγούς... :Wink: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23559

To Κυκλωμένο μέρος του πλοίου κοντά στα πτερύγια για ποιο λόγο υπάρχει?Το χω παρατηρήσει σε αρκετά πλοία..Δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει κάποια εμφανής χρησιμότητα...Προσφέρει κάποιου είδους ευκολία σε ευθυγράμμιση του πτερυγίου  :Confused:  ???Πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τη χρησιμότητα του...

Στέφανεεεεε... :Very Happy:

----------


## Νaval22

για παρατροπίδιο μου φαίνεται,βέβαια είναι μικρό όπως φαίνεται στη φώτο,απο πιο πλοίο είναι speedkiller?

----------


## polykas

*Γειά τον φίλο Appia 1978 δύο φωτογραφίες από τον πρόσφατο δεξαμενισμού του συμπαθητικού Νήσος Θήρα...*

1.jpg


2.jpg

----------


## polykas

> Αrion...
> Στους φίλους Finnpartner 1966 και Αlcaeos...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23521
> 
> 
> Θερμές ευχαριστίες σε ενα πολύ καλό φίλο...


*Και μία φωτό ημέρας....*

3.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Polyka  :Very Happy: 

Όμορφο πράγμα, να ξεκινάς την ημέρα σου αντικρίζοντας τόσο ωραίες φωτογραφίες!

----------


## japan

Μια φωτό του Celtic Mist στο Πέραμα.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> *Και μία φωτό ημέρας....*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23614


Polykas ο μαέστρος της δεξαμενής.Φίλε Γιώργο άψογος για μια ακόμη φορά :Very Happy:

----------


## Nautikos II

Eχθες στο λιμανι της Συρου, δεξαμενη Βιολαντω
SUPER FAST VI [5].JPG

SUPER FAST VI [6].JPG

SUPER FAST VI [13].JPG

----------


## polykas

*Aυτό θα πει κάλυψη.Σε ευχαριστούμε Ναυτικέ 2......*

----------


## Mixalhs_13

*Αυτες* ειναι οι φωτογραφιες , σε ευχαριστουμε  :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

Rodanthi...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24311

Στον καλό φίλο Finnparntner_1966  :Wink:  και τον φίλο alcaeos

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Παρε και αλλες 3 απο μενα!

Rodanthi Stern.jpg

Rodanthi Bow Closeup.jpg

Rodanthi Propellers.jpg

----------


## laz94

Μπράβο παιδιά!  :Wink: 
Καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

μπραβο.βλεπω ολο το ναυτιλια κατω ηταν.το εχουν ηδη καθαρισει ή τελικα δεν ηταν τοσο βρωμικο??

----------


## Speedkiller

Γιατί?Λίγη σου φαίνεται τόση σκουριά Sylver???

----------


## sylver23

δεν λεω για τι σκουρια κωστα.για την πανιδα και την χλωριδα ρωταω αμα την βγαλανε

----------


## Speedkiller

Μόνο σκουριά είχε...Δεν είχε κάτι άλλο!!! :Wink:

----------


## AegeanIslands

Σαν να βλεπει κανεις το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.
Το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ φαινεται σε χειροτερη κατασταση απο το αδελφο του, εντονο pitting τουλαχιστον στα σημεια του βαποριου που φαινονται στις φωτο.

----------


## Νaval22

ε μετα απο τρια χρόνια αφου δεν εχουν βρει καμια τρύπα παλι καλα,τα pittings είναι λογικο να υπάρχουν χρυσες δουλιές θα κάνουν οι ελασματουργοί του περάματος

----------


## manolis m.

Anevike,''ksenerise'',kai meta striptiz panw apo ti megali plwti peramatos....gia olo to forum...!!
PC110091.jpg
PC110117.jpg
PC110172.jpg
PC110177.jpg
PC110225.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ, ειναι λιγο βρωμικη, αλλα δεν χανει την αρχοντια της... :Wink:

----------


## nickosps

> Ευχαριστουμε πολυ, ειναι λιγο βρωμικη, αλλα δεν χανει την αρχοντια της...


+1
Πραγματική αρχόντισσα! Και όσο για την "βρωμιά", θα την καθαρίσουν... :Wink:

----------


## marsant

1000 ευχαριστουμε στον φιλο manolism για αυτες τις ξεχωριστες αλλα και σπανιες-ιστορικες φωτο του βαποραρου.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

Κυριοι το συμπαθω παρα πολυ αυτο το πλοιο αλλα οι φωτογραφιες μας δειχνουν οτι η εταιρια του δεν το προσεχει.

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Επιτελους θα ομορφυνει το ιστορικο "Ροδανθη" μας  :Smile:

----------


## marsant

Παιδια τελειες οι φωτο σας!!Οσο για το βαπορι ηταν κατι παραπανω απο αναγκαιος ο δεξαμενισμος απο αυτα που βλεπουμε στις φωτο.

----------


## manolis m.

Oupssss......Oi parapanw phwto eksairetika afierwmenes ston Marsant !!!!

----------


## marsant

Αφου σε ξαναευχαριστησω για το πανεμορφο καρε καρε που μας προσφερες αλλο ενα ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση:wink:

----------


## manolis m.

Pare kai alles treis ws antapodosi.....
PC110180.jpg
PC110193.jpg
PC110196.jpg

----------


## dimitris

Μπραβο στα παιδια για τις φωτογραφιες απο το "Ροδανθη"  :Wink: 
αλλα κανεις δεν πηγε στην πετρινη να δουμε και τον "Φοιβο"? :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

*Mπράβο Μανώλη.Πολύ όμορφες οι φωτογραφίες σου.Περιμένουμε τώρα  τους  ανταποκριτές της νύκτας....* :Very Happy:

----------


## sea_serenade

Μωρέ να της κάνεις μια αμμοβολή της κούκλας να πάρει και κανα μιλάκι παραπάνω και μετά "ποίος την πιάνει".......... :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## mike_rodos

manolis m. ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για τις ωραίες φώτο της Ρόδανθης!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

manolis m τρομερες οι φωτογραφιες σου.

----------


## Rocinante

Μπραβο Manolis M. καλυψες τα παντα. Παντως τα υφαλα βρισκονται σε καλυτερη κατασταση απ οτι τα περιμενα. Οσο για την απουσια χλωριδας και πανιδας ισως απλα λογω της σκουριας να ψωφησε...

----------


## giorgos....

*όλε!! όλε!! όλε!! όλε!!*
αυτά είναι.. και να φανταστείς πως πίστευα οτι η γιαπωνέζα μας έχει βολβό..

----------


## manolis m.

File BEN exeis apolito dikio...mallon mixani gia kourema tou gkazon xrisimopoiouse o ditis...xexe..pame loipon nyxta...!!

PC110264.jpg
PC110268.jpg
PC110289.jpg
PC110291.jpg
PC110305.jpg

----------


## parianos

Μπραβο για τις νυχτερινες σου φωτογραφιες...

----------


## manolis m.

Alles 3 afierwmenes ston *Giwrgos_D* kai ston *Samurai* !

PC110272.jpg
PC110277.jpg
PC110310.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Να και ο φοίβος...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24420
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24421
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24422

Στους Finnpartner 1966 και alcaeos και τον φίλο heraclion μιας και το ψήφισε ως καλύτερο ferry για το 2008...
Υ.Γ-παράπονο(είναι κρίμα που μερικοί ενώ έχουν υλικό δεν ανεβάζουν τίποτα.......) :Sad:

----------


## polykas

> Alles 3 afierwmenes ston *Giwrgos_D* kai ston *Samurai* !
> 
> PC110272.jpg
> PC110277.jpg
> 
> PC110310.jpg


*Eξαιρετικές και ποιοτικές οι φωτογραφίες σου Μανώλη .Μπράβο.*

----------


## sea_serenade

Παιδιά, οφείλω να σας συγχαρώ για τις υπέροχες φωτο του ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ. Είναι απίστευτες και καλύπτουν ολόκληρο σχεδόν το βαπόρι. 

Επίσης, πολύ καλές και οι φωτό του ΦΟΙΒΟΣ. Bravo Speedkiller!!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

Φιλε manolis m  καταπληκτικες οι νυχτερινες φωτογραφιες του ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ.Ακομα ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στον  Speedkiller για τις φωτογραφιες του Φοιβου.

----------


## Speedkiller

Nα και μια στο φως της ημέρας για τον *Leo, svoufgian κ** nautiko II...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24432

----------


## scoufgian

> Nα και μια στο φως της ημέρας για τον *Leo, svoufgian κ** nautiko II...*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24432


Κωστη ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση.......

----------


## Nautikos II

> Nα και μια στο φως της ημέρας για τον *Leo, svoufgian κ** nautiko II...*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24432


Γεια σου ρε Speed με τις πλωρακλες σου :Wink:

----------


## manolis m.

> Να και ο φοίβος...
> Υ.Γ-παράπονο(είναι κρίμα που μερικοί ενώ έχουν υλικό δεν ανεβάζουν τίποτα.......)


I ipothesi me tis fwtografies twn deksamenwn file Kwsta einai lepti ws pros tin dimosieusi kai etsi kapoioi protimoun na tis kratane gia proswpiko arxeio tis fwto !

----------


## sylver23

οσοι δεν θελουν δεν ανεβαζουν .παλι καλα ομως εχουμε ανταποκριτες που ανεβαζουν εκπληκτικες φωτο με πληρη καλυψη πρωι βραδυ.σε ευχαριστουμε μανωλη.

επισης κωστα σε ευχαριστουμε και εσενα και για το ροδανθη και το φοιβο.

----------


## Νaval22

επίσης δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ανεβαίνουν ίδιες η παρόμοιες φωτογραφίες πχ πολλοί έχουν και άλλες φωτο απο το δεξαμενισμό του ραδάνθη,αλλά έφοσον ήδη έχουν ανέβει και ημερήσιες και βραδύνες δεν χρειάζονται να ανέβουν και άλλες και νομίζω πως σε αυτό συμφωνούν και οι διαχειριστές του site

----------


## Mixalhs_13

*manoli m.* , οι νυκτερινες φωτογραφιες σου ειναι ΕΚΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΕΣ **

----------


## marsant

Σημερινη φωτογραφια της Ροδανθαρας που ετοιμαζεται πυρετωδως για να επιστρεψει στα δρομολογια του.Αφιερωμενη στους φιλους manolis m,Captain Nionios,Speedkiller,Scoufgian,dimitris,george,Mike rodos,eliasaslan,sylver 23.

----------


## scoufgian

> Σημερινη φωτογραφια της Ροδανθαρας που ετοιμαζεται πυρετωδως για να επιστρεψει στα δρομολογια του.Αφιερωμενη στους φιλους manolis m,Captain Nionios,Speedkiller,Scoufgian,dimitris,george,Mike rodos,eliasaslan,sylver 23.


να σαι καλα φιλε marsant.Mε την ευκαιρια να σου κανω μια ερωτηση μιας και βλεπω οτι πηγες δεξαμενη.Διακρινω και στη Ροδανθη μπαλωματα χρωματων ή μου φαινεται?
Παλι το ιδιο φαινομενο με το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ εχουμε?

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Σημερινη φωτογραφια της Ροδανθαρας που ετοιμαζεται πυρετωδως για να επιστρεψει στα δρομολογια του.Αφιερωμενη στους φιλους manolis m,Captain Nionios,Speedkiller,Scoufgian,dimitris,george,Mike rodos,eliasaslan,sylver 23.


Εκπληκτικη φωτογραφια φιλε marsant.μπραβο!! :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## hayabusa

μια ίσως αφελής ερώτηση φίλου για την οποία όμως όυτε και εγώ είχα να δώσω κάποια απάντηση: "Στην δεξαμενή επιτρέπεται να κατέβει οποισδήποτε για να τραβήξει 2-3 φωτογραφίες;"

----------


## marsant

Σε ευχαριστω φιλε Nissos Mykonos για τα καλα σου λογια!Φιλε hayabusa φυσικα και δεν επιτρεπεται να κατεβει κανεις να βγαζει φωτο για λογους ασφαλειας πιο πολυ.Οι πιο πολλες ειναι τραβηγμενες εξω απο την δεξαμενη οπως και η δικια μου η οποια φαινεται σαν να εχω μπει μεσα:wink:

----------


## hayabusa

μαλιστα, πολύ ενδιαφέρον. σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου  :Very Happy:

----------


## giannisk88

Και πιστεύω οτι αν μπεί κάποιος μέσα στη δεξαμενή είναι δύσκολο να φωτογραφίσει μεγάλο μέρος του πλοίου λόγο του οτι ο όγκος του είναι ακριβώς δίπλα σου και μπορείς να τραβήξεις μόνο συγκεκριμένα σημεία του πλοίου. Πολύ καλή φίλε mersant η φωτό!!!!Προχωράει βλέπω η δουλειά καλά..
Μια παρατήρηση, οπως βλέπουμε το πλοίο στη φωτό αυτή (οπως και σε προηγούμενες), στα αριστερά της πλώρης του χαμηλά κάτω απο αυτό το ζωνάρι που κάνει, βλέπω και έχει ένα κουτάκι που μου θυμίζει πολυ βάση πλώριου καταπέλτη ο οποίος έχει αφαιρεθεί, ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο ή λέω τα δικά μου??

----------


## marsant

> Μια παρατήρηση, οπως βλέπουμε το πλοίο στη φωτό αυτή (οπως και σε προηγούμενες), στα αριστερά της πλώρης του χαμηλά κάτω απο αυτό το ζωνάρι που κάνει, βλέπω και έχει ένα κουτάκι που μου θυμίζει πολυ βάση πλώριου καταπέλτη ο οποίος έχει αφαιρεθεί, ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο ή λέω τα δικά μου??


Πολυ σωστα φιλε giannakisk88, ειχε καταπελτη ιδιο με την αδερφη του ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ και απλα δεν εχει αφαιρεθει ο αξονας.

----------


## dimitris

Ευχαριστω φιλε marsant για την αφιερωση αλλα και για την ωραια φωτογραφια :Wink: 
αν δεν την εβλεπες απο κοντα "γυμνη" δεν αντεχες νομιζω :Very Happy:

----------


## marsant

Σωστα ασε που δεν την εχω ξαναδει γυμνη απο κοντα και οπως καταλαβαινεις φιλε Δημητρη η προκληση ηταν μεγαλη:mrgreen:.Οπως και να το κανουμε δεν ανεβαινει καθε χρονο το βαπορι δεξαμενη και δεν ξερουμε φυσικα το ποτε και αν θα ξανα ανεβει.Οποτε ειναι απο μια αποψη ιστορικες οι στιγμες:lol:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Οπως και να το κανουμε δεν ανεβαινει καθε χρονο το βαπορι δεξαμενη και δεν ξερουμε φυσικα το ποτε και αν θα ξανα ανεβει.Οποτε ειναι απο μια αποψη ιστορικες οι στιγμες:lol:


Πολύ σωστό αυτό Marsant γι αυτό και νομίζω πως έγινε πανικός για τη Ροδάνθη αυτές τις μέρες... :Very Happy:

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Η "Ροδανθη" εγινε ομορφη  :Razz:

----------


## manolis m.

Mia phwto simera....Antaposwsi ston Marsant!!!
PC130479.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Mia phwto simera....Antaposwsi ston Marsant!!!
> PC130479.jpg


Μαλωλη απιστευτη φωτο. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Απ'οτι βλεπω οι εργασιες στην Ροδανθη συνεχιζονται με γρηγορους ρυθμους.

----------


## marsant

Αυτα ειναι με υφαλα να...αστραφτουν και η ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ να ειναι πιο sexy απο ποτε....Να σαι καλα φιλε manolis m, αντε να παω για υπνο τωρα με αυτα που βλεπω...

----------


## manolis m.

Marsant mipws eisai esi ??? Xaxaxaxa :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
PC130535.jpg

----------


## marsant

χα χα εισαι απιστευτος........... ολες η φωτο ειναι η μια καλυτερη απο την αλλη.....

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

Συμφωνω και εγω με τον marsant.Μηπως Μανωλη μπορεις να μου πεις τι κανει εκει ο ανθρωπος της GA? :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## manolis m.

Kapoia ilektrokolisi sta zwnari tou ploiou file Nissos Mykonos..!! Euxaristw poli gia ta kala sas logia!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Kapoia ilektrokolisi sta zwnari tou ploiou file Nissos Mykonos..!! Euxaristw poli gia ta kala sas logia!


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση.

----------


## apollo_express

Έχετε παρατηρήσει ότι στην περιοχή κάτω από τους προσκρουτήρες γράφει με κεφαλαία γράμματα: ΤΟΜΑKOMAI;
Τι είναι αυτό; Λιμάνι;

----------


## manolis m.

Limani tis Iapwnias...Apo ekei dld pou einai ftiagmeni i VIRGO mas !!!

----------


## Νaval22

το λιμανι της ιαπωνίας απο το οποίο ξεκινούσε το δρομολόγιο του tomakomai-sendai

----------


## apollo_express

Καλά και γιατί το είχαν γράψει εκεί κάτω;

----------


## manolis m.

Sto kefalonia (Venus) to eixa grapsei sto katapelti tou!

----------


## manolis m.

Pame kai ligo Foivo...
PC130368.jpg
PC130370.jpg
PC130400.jpg
PC130449.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Pame kai ligo Foivo...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24604
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24605
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24606
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24607


Πολυ καλη δουλεια φιλε Μανωλη μπραβο!!!! :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## manolis m.

> Έχετε παρατηρήσει ότι στην περιοχή κάτω από τους προσκρουτήρες γράφει με κεφαλαία γράμματα: ΤΟΜΑKOMAI;
> Τι είναι αυτό; Λιμάνι;


Signwmi kiolas...alla pou eidate na leei me kefalaia grammata ''TOMAKOMAI''...????? ektos autou i edra tis Higashi Nihon Ferry einai to HAKODATE !
PC110105.jpg

----------


## sylver23

καλα μην τους δειρεις. :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

Μανωλη αν υπαρχει δεν θα ειναι γραμμενο στα Ιαπωνικα ? :Confused:

----------


## manolis m.

Ti limani Niologiou to grafoun me latinikous xaraktires!

----------


## manolis m.

kai mia rodanthi xtes...
PC130485.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

Μανωλη σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.Ακομα συγχαρητηρια για την φωτο σου. :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## manolis m.

Alles 2 vradines phwtografies apo tin teleutaia nyxta tou ploiou stin deksameni...

PC140043edit.jpg
PC140049.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Alles 2 vradines phwtografies apo tin teleutaia nyxta tou ploiou stin deksameni...
> 
> PC140043edit.jpg
> PC140049.jpg


Μανωλη πολυ ομορφες οι φωτογραφιες σου οπως ολες οσες ειχεις ανεβασει!! :Very Happy:  :Smile:  :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

αυριο ξερουμε τι ωρα θα κατεβει??γιατι θα μαι κατω οποτε να παω μια βολτα

----------


## dimitris

Και αφου το ειδαμε απ'ολες τις πλευρες απο πανω, απο κατω, απο μπροστα,απο πισω ολες τις ημερες και ωρες που βρισκετεται στην δεξαμενη,ξεχασαμε να το δουμε πως φαινεται απ'εξω...
Rodanthi.jpg
Βεβαια ο ποιο χαρουμενος ειναι ο marsant ολες αυτες τις ημερες... :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Και αφου το ειδαμε απ'ολες τις πλευρες απο πανω, απο κατω, απο μπροστα,απο πισω ολες τις ημερες και ωρες που βρισκετεται στην δεξαμενη,ξεχασαμε να το δουμε πως φαινεται απ'εξω...
> Rodanthi.jpg
> Βεβαια ο ποιο χαρουμενος ειναι ο marsant ολες αυτες τις ημερες...


Δικιο εχεις Δημητρη ειναι η μονη πλευρα που δεν εχουμε δει ολες αυτες τις μερες.

----------


## sylver23

παιδια τι λετε??αεροφωτογραφια δεν ειδαμε...

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> παιδια τι λετε??αεροφωτογραφια δεν ειδαμε...


Δικιο εχεις Συλβερ!Αμα ειναι να νοικιασουμε ενα ελικοπτερο για να παμε να την φωτογραφισουμε. :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## vinman

...και άλλη μία του Φοίβου και απο μένα,τραβηγμένη το Σάββατο...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24700

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Η "Ροδανθη" εγινε κουκλα  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## marsant

> Βεβαια ο ποιο χαρουμενος ειναι ο marsant ολες αυτες τις ημερες...


Μα γιατι το λες αυτο φιλε Δημητρη? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: Περα απο την πλακα εχεις απολυτο δικιο και ειμαι χαρουμενος για 2 λογους.Ο πρωτος ειναι γιατι εχει μαζευτει ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ υλικο απο τον δεξαμενισμο του πλοιου και δεν χορταινω να βλεπω τις φοβερες φωτο που βγαλατε ολα τα παιδια και μπραβο σας και για τις φωτο αλλα και για ολο το ρεπορταζ καθε μερα που μας μεταφερετε στις οθονες μας με την πορεια εργασιων του βαποριου, δινοντας την ευκαιρια σε οσους βρισκονται μακρια να παιρνουν μια μεγαλη γευση το τι γινεται και αυτο ειναι μεγαλο πραγμα και μεγαλωνει ακομα περισσοτερο την καραβοτρελα μας:mrgreen:.Ο δευτερος λογος ειναι που επιτελους μετα απο χρονια βλεπω στο καραβι μια εικονα που του αρμοζει ......!

----------


## laz94

> ...και άλλη μία του Φοίβου και απο μένα,τραβηγμένη το Σάββατο...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24700


 
Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία vinman!!! :Wink:

----------


## yannisa340

> Signwmi kiolas...alla pou eidate na leei me kefalaia grammata ''TOMAKOMAI''...????? ektos autou i edra tis Higashi Nihon Ferry einai to HAKODATE !
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24622


Ρε παιδια... σαπίλα είναι αυτό και τρύπες ή με γελούν τα μάτια μου; Μπαίνουν άνθρωποι σε αυτό;

----------


## Leo

Αποκλείεται να είναι τρύπες, χαλάρωσε... αλοίμονο  :Very Happy: ... ίσως λιγο λαδι, πετρέλαιο πάνω στα χορτάρια ή φρέσκα φύκια  :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ρε παιδια... σαπίλα είναι αυτό και τρύπες ή με γελούν τα μάτια μου; Μπαίνουν άνθρωποι σε αυτό;


Μαλούπα ειναι φιλε μου !!Μαλούπα !! :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Τολμώ και το ρωτώ ! Τι είναι αυτό ;  :Very Happy:

----------


## noulos

Σαν αχινοί είναι!!!  :Razz:

----------


## vinman

Ο Βιτσέντζος στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Βασιλειάδη...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24992

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24993

----------


## sylver23

ειπα και εγω δεν θα παει κανενας??να σαι καλα μανωλη.τσιμα τσιμα μπηκε

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

Ξερει κανεις ποτε θα τελειωσει ο δεξαμενισμος του?

----------


## sylver23

αυριο.αλλα δυστυχως ωρα δεν ξερουμε

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> αυριο.αλλα δυστυχως ωρα δεν ξερουμε


Σ' ευχαριστω Συλβερ!

----------


## .voyager

kati mou leei pws o photo-reporter twn nauphgikwn klinwn Sylver tha einai ekei  :Smile: 
Sorry gia ta greeklish alla eimai ws aurio xwris upologisth.

----------


## Mixalhs_13

*sylver23* σε περιμενουμε με αδημονια*  *

----------


## kapas

sylver ζουμε φωτο σου για να δουμε!!! :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

Οκ...Αφού περιμένετε απ τον sylver εμείς που έχουμε δεν θα βάλουμε...Θα περιμένουμε και μεις... :Razz:

----------


## kapas

> Οκ...Αφού περιμένετε απ τον sylver εμείς που έχουμε δεν θα βάλουμε...Θα περιμένουμε και μεις...


βαλτε και εσεις ρε παιδια αν εχετε.... :Wink:  μην περιμετε τον sylver....

----------


## Leo

Γιατί βιάζεστε βρε παιδιά? κάποιος θα πάει αυτό ειναι βέβαιο. Η εμπειρία έδειξε ότι δεν μας αφήνουν παραπονεμένους. Θέλω όμως με την ευκαιρία να σας πω, ότι είναι μάλλον επικίδυνο παρα διασκεδαστικό.... το να μαζεύονται πολλοί εκεί. Ο δεξαμενισμός ενός πλοίου είναι εκτός από πολύ δαπανηρός και εξαιρετικά δύσκολη δουλειά γενικά. Εγκυμονεί κινδύνους για περισότερα έξοδα από πιθανές εκπλήξεις κλπ. Όσοι πηγαίνετε εκεί πρέπει να είστε πάρα πολύ προσεκτικοί και διακριτικοί, τόσο στο τι φωτογραφίζετε και πολύ περισσότερο στο τι δημισεύετε. Η ευθύνη είναι δική σας.... Αν κάποιος δεν έχει καταλάβει μπορεί να μου ζητήσει περισσότερες διευκρινήσεις με ΠΜ.

----------


## Speedkiller

Eγω πάντως αστιευόμουν... :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Παιδιά αυτά που γράφω πραπάνω αφορούν όλους μας και πρέπει να ξέρουμε που πάμε, γιατί πάμε και τι κιδύνους διτρέχουμε. Οι δεξαμενές δεν είναι το πάρκο της γειτονιάς που πάμε εκδρομή ή πικ νίκ... καλό είναι να γνωρίζουμε δυό πράγματα όλοι. Τα μηνύματα δεν είναι προσωπικά για κανέναν αλλά ενημερωτικά για όλους.

----------


## AegeanIslands

Το *ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ* στη Μεγαλη του "Βασιλειαδη"κατα τη διαρκεια του φετινου του Δεξαμενισμου
1vkorn.jpg
vkorn.jpg
19122008369.jpg
prvkorn.jpg
Το πλοιο δεν ειναι σε καλη κατασταση συντηρησης εξωτερικα,θελει δουλεια αν βρει χρονο το πληρωμα μεχρι να ξεκινησει γιατι μετα δεν ειναι ουτε απλο ουτε ευκολο.

----------


## sea_serenade

Πολύ καλή δουλειά AegeanIslands, μπράβο!!!

----------


## Ergis

εχει 2 προπελακια το θηρειο ε;;καλη φαση...

----------


## sylver23

agean πολυ καλη δουλεια μπραβο.

βρε τι εισαστε εσεις.πηγα πειραια.αλλα το πως πηγα ειναι αλλο θεμα.απο ιωνια μεταμορφωση για να μπω εθνικη.κολλημενη εντελως η εθνικη.αρα παραλληλα της αττικης μεχρι την γεφυρα της λεοφ.δημοκρατιας και απο κει κατεβασμα προς καματερο.μετα απο κατι στενα λογω παλι κινησης και βγηκα ιλιον .και απο κει απο θηβων πλεον.τι να κανω ενα το εχω το πομολο του κορναρου (καποιοι καταλαβαν!!)

λοιπον στο ρεζουμε τωρα.δεν ειναι κατασταση αυτη.δεν γινεται ενα πλοιο τοσων μετρων να το βαζουν στην βασιλειαδη.θελεις ευρυγωνιο φακο για να βγαλεις.ντροπη.χεχε.

μετα τις λεπτομερεις απο τον agean παμε να το δουμε και σε πιο γενικες αποψεις

*1ον -πλωρη*

PC192655.jpg

*2ον -ξανα πλωρη --σαν πρησμενη μυτη ειναι!!*

PC192658.jpg

*3ον- πρυμη*

PC192649.jpg

*4ον -πρυμη και αριστερα*

PC192653.jpg

*5ον -αριστερα*

PC192650.jpg

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

ΤΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΤΤΑ,ΜΠΡΑΒΟ SYLVER :Very Happy: ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ :Razz:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

Sylver πολυ καλη δουλεια!!!Συνεχισε ετσι...!!!!

----------


## Ergis

εργαλειο το βαπορι...γιατι,δεν χωραει στην δεξαμενη;;

----------


## sylver23

για να το βλεπεις μεσα ρε συ γιωργο παει να πει οτι χωραει.απλα δεν ειναι ευκολο να βγαλεις φωτο αμα δεν εχεις ευρυγωνιο φακο καθως μπαινει μεσα στην δεξαμενη τσιμα τσιμα

επισης ευχαριστω ολα τα παιδια για τα καλα τους λογια

----------


## Speedkiller

Επρεπε να δεις Δημητρούλα εκει μέσα...κ ύστερα μίλα και για τον Κορνάρο... :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

η πλωρη θα εφτανε μεχρι τον δρομο να υποθεσω .... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ergis

ετσι ετσι...μεχρι ποσα μετρα χωραει η δεξαμενη;;;

----------


## Thanasis89

Πάλι καλά εσύ με το πόμολο μια χαρά είσαι ! ¶λλοι να δω τι θα κάνουν που δεν έχουν ούτε αυτό !  :Wink:  Όσοι κατάλαβαν κατάλαβαν...  :Very Happy:  Πολύ όμορφες οι φώτο σου Σύλβερ ! Μπράβο ! Σ' Ευχαριστούμε πολύ !

----------


## polykas

*Σε ευχαριστούμε sylver για τις υπέροχες βραδινές φωτογραφίες σου.Να είσαι καλά.
*

----------


## polykas

> Επρεπε να δεις Δημητρούλα εκει μέσα...κ ύστερα μίλα και για τον Κορνάρο...


_Όντως και εγώ από ότι θυμάμαι το Δημητρούλα θα πρέπει να ήταν το μεγαλύτερο επιβατηγό-οχηματαγωγό που έχω δει στην δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη.
_

----------


## sylver23

ευχαριστω γιωργο.αυριο μπαινει στην  μικρη το aegean glory.τωρα εγω εχω την απορια εδω.φυσιολογικα ειναι το κρουαζιεροπλοιο αλλα γιατι ειναι δηλωμενο ε/γ-ο/γ??το ρορο αποκλειεται να ειναι λογω μεγεθους ετσι δεν ειναι/??πολυκα τα φωτα σου

----------


## dimitris

Εκανα κι εγω λοιπον κι εγω μια αποπειρα να βγαλω νυχτα στην πετρινη του Βασιλειαδη μπας και κλεψω λιγο απο την δοξα του Συλβερ και των αλλων παιδιων που γυρνανε τη νυχτα :Very Happy:  :Razz: 
*Μυρτηδιωτισσα!*plwrh.jpg

prumh.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Εκανα κι εγω λοιπον κι εγω μια αποπειρα να βγαλω νυχτα στην πετρινη του Βασιλειαδη μπας και κλεψω λιγο απο την δοξα του Συλβερ και των αλλων παιδιων που γυρνανε τη νυχτα
> *Μυρτηδιωτισσα!*plwrh.jpg
> 
> prumh.jpg


Μπραβο Δημητρη πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες....!!!!

----------


## Leo

Κι εγώ μια χαρά την βρίσκω Δημήτρη.

----------


## dimitris

Nissos Mykonos & Leo σας ευχαριστω και τους δυο! :Wink:

----------


## polykas

> Εκανα κι εγω λοιπον κι εγω μια αποπειρα να βγαλω νυχτα στην πετρινη του Βασιλειαδη μπας και κλεψω λιγο απο την δοξα του Συλβερ και των αλλων παιδιων που γυρνανε τη νυχτα
> *Μυρτηδιωτισσα!*plwrh.jpg 
> 
> prumh.jpg


*Ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες σου Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστούμε...*

----------


## dimitris

> *Ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες σου Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστούμε...*


polykas Ευχαριστω φιλε μου! :Wink: 
ειπα να δοκιμασω κι εγω την νεα μου μηχανη που μου πηρε ο μπαμπας μου για τα Χριστουγεννα... :Razz:

----------


## scoufgian

> polykas Ευχαριστω φιλε μου!
> ειπα να δοκιμασω κι εγω την νεα μου μηχανη που μου πηρε ο μπαμπας μου για τα Χριστουγεννα...


ωραια δωρα σου κανουν.........

----------


## laz94

Να ρωτήσω κάτι? Ξέρουμε πότε θα κάνει την ετήσια του το Ποσειδων Ελλας?

----------


## Nautikos II

> Εκανα κι εγω λοιπον κι εγω μια αποπειρα να βγαλω νυχτα στην πετρινη του Βασιλειαδη μπας και κλεψω λιγο απο την δοξα του Συλβερ και των αλλων παιδιων που γυρνανε τη νυχτα
> *Μυρτηδιωτισσα!*plwrh.jpg 
> 
> prumh.jpg


H αποπειρα πετυχε στο επακρο

----------


## dimitris

Φιλε Σακη ευχαριστω πολυ!!!
laz94 δεν ειμαι σιγουρος και στο λεω με επιφυλαξη νομιζω οτι δεξαμενη πρεπει να ηταν πριν λιγες μερες στην μεγαλη πετρινη του Βασιλειαδη...

----------


## Rocinante

> Εκανα κι εγω λοιπον κι εγω μια αποπειρα να βγαλω νυχτα στην πετρινη του Βασιλειαδη μπας και κλεψω λιγο απο την δοξα του Συλβερ και των αλλων παιδιων που γυρνανε τη νυχτα
> *Μυρτηδιωτισσα!*


Ωραιες Δημητρη μπραβο παντα τετοια.
Και αφου εβαλες εσυ τις νυχτερινες να βαλω και εγω τις ημερισιες χριστουγεννιατικες της Μυρτηδιωτισσας να υπαρχουν

mirt_0030.JPG

mirt_0034.JPG

----------


## mitilinios

> Ωραιες Δημητρη μπραβο παντα τετοια.
> Και αφου εβαλες εσυ τις νυχτερινες να βαλω και εγω τις ημερισιες χριστουγεννιατικες της Μυρτηδιωτισσας να υπαρχουν
> 
> mirt_0030.JPG
> 
> mirt_0034.JPG


Κοιτάζοντας την πρώτη φωτογραφία παρατηρώ ένα μικρό πρόβλημα(σχίσιμο) με τον καταπέλτη του πλοίου. Κάποιο ατυχηματάκι ίσως; :Confused:

----------


## sylver23

υποθετω οτι το ατυχημα που λες δεν ειναι και τοσο ατυχημα.στον νμδ που ηταν δεμενο στην αρχη το ειχαν πολυ κοντα με τον μωλο και θα δεις παρακτω πως ηταν ο καταπελτης.αλλα και παλι μετα που ''εκατσε'' κανονικα ο καταπελτης δεν βελτιωθηκε τπτ διοτι αμα παρατηρησεις ο μωλος ειναι πιο ψηλα.αρα σερνονταν συνεχεια και να τα αποτελεσματα

PA051543.jpg

----------


## dimitris

> Ωραιες Δημητρη μπραβο παντα τετοια.
> Και αφου εβαλες εσυ τις νυχτερινες να βαλω και εγω τις ημερισιες χριστουγεννιατικες της Μυρτηδιωτισσας να υπαρχουν
> 
> mirt_0030.JPG
> 
> mirt_0034.JPG


Αντωνη εκανες την βολτα σου,
Ωραιες και οι ημερησιες φωτογραφιες σου :Wink:

----------


## polykas

> Ωραιες Δημητρη μπραβο παντα τετοια.
> Και αφου εβαλες εσυ τις νυχτερινες να βαλω και εγω τις ημερισιες χριστουγεννιατικες της Μυρτηδιωτισσας να υπαρχουν
> 
> mirt_0030.JPG
> 
> mirt_0034.JPG


*Roci πολύ καλές σε ευχαριστούμε...*

----------


## laz94

> Φιλε Σακη ευχαριστω πολυ!!!
> laz94 δεν ειμαι σιγουρος και στο λεω με επιφυλαξη νομιζω οτι δεξαμενη πρεπει να ηταν πριν λιγες μερες στην μεγαλη πετρινη του Βασιλειαδη...


 
OK! Ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Καμια φωτογραφια αν έχει κάποιος? 
Θα του είμαι ευγνώμων! :Wink:

----------


## eliasaslan

Λάζαρε, δες στις προηγούμενες σελίδες, υπάρχουν κάποιες φωτογραφίες!....

----------


## laz94

> Λάζαρε, δες στις προηγούμενες σελίδες, υπάρχουν κάποιες φωτογραφίες!....


 

Ηλία ευχαριστώ αλλά δεν βρήκα καμία!
Κοίταξα όλες τις σελίδες μία-μία!
Μήπως το μπερδεύεις με το Ποσειδων Εξπρές?

----------


## sylver23

φωτο οντως δεν υπαρχουν.δεξαμενιστηκε στις 15 κ επεσε στις 16/12 λαζαρε

----------


## laz94

> φωτο οντως δεν υπαρχουν.δεξαμενιστηκε στις 15 κ επεσε στις 16/12 λαζαρε


 
Οκ! Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ sylver! :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

μιας και ο δημητρης και ο ροσι ανεβασαν φωτο του μυρτιδιωτισσα ,εγω θα ανεβασω το οικοσημο του νομικου
27.12.2008


*οικοσημο*

PC272783.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Αστα Sylver. Συζηταγα χτες με ενα φιλο για την εποχη που αυτο το οικοσημο ηταν ζωντανο και δεν μπορουμε να πιστεψουμε οτι αυτο το 'Αρχοντοβαπορο" οπως χαρακτηριστικα ειπε εχει καταντησει ετσι.

----------


## sylver23

αντωνη δυστυχως το θυμαμαι και εγω το πλοιο στις δοξες του απο οταν ειχε ερθει ικαρια σαν ανεμος.και εγω δεν μπορω να το πιστεψω οτι αυτο που βλεπω ειναι εκεινο....

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

*Και γω ρε παιδια το θυμαμαι σαν Ανεμος ,που το ειχαμε εδω στην Θεσ-νικη,καμια σχεση το βαπορι με τοτεαλλα τι να πεις*

----------


## Leo

> μιας και ο δημητρης και ο ροσι ανεβασαν φωτο του μυρτιδιωτισσα ,εγω θα ανεβασω καποιες λεπτομερειες.
> 27.12.2008.....


Εγώ θα διαφωνήσω κάθετα μαζί σου φίλε sylver23 ως προς το λόγο της ανάγκης να δούμε κάτι τόοοοσο κοντινότερο απο αυτά που ευγενώς και με σύνεση ανέβασαν οι φίλοι Ροσι και Δημήτρης.  Έχω πει κάτι μερικές μέρες πρίν *εδώ*  και θέλω να πιστεύω ότι πιθανόν δεν το διαβάσατε  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Φυσικά και δεν αναφέρομαι στο οικόσημο των Νομικών στην πλώρη..... Συμπέρασμα οι λεπτομέριες στους δεξαμενισμούς αφορούν τους ειδικούς και όχι τους καραβολάτρες (δηλαδή εμάς).

----------


## sylver23

λεο το ξερεις οτι συμφωνω.κοντινοτερα ηθελα να δουμε το οικοσημο μιας και ειναι ενα απο τα ωραιοτερα.και με την ευκαιρια εβαλα και τις προπελες που αρεσουν σε καποιους

**επειδη καταλαβα το τι λες διορθωθηκε το προηγουμενο ποστ :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Σαφώς αρχίζουμε να μαζευόμαστε πάρα πολοί στις δεξαμενές και στις γιάρδες και στο τέλος θα βγάζουμε δεξαμενισμούς μόνο με τηλεφακό απο το Ανω Πέραμα και την Δραπετσώνα...
Ιδικά οι Δ/Ξ Βασιλιάδη θεωρούνται στρατιωτική περιοχή και θα πρέπει να προσέχουμε ακόμα παραπανω...

----------


## eliasaslan

> Ηλία ευχαριστώ αλλά δεν βρήκα καμία!
> Κοίταξα όλες τις σελίδες μία-μία!
> Μήπως το μπερδεύεις με το Ποσειδων Εξπρές?


Ρε Λάζαρε, για το Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος Κορνάρος νόμιζα ότι έλεγες, με συγχωρείς, είμαι χαμένος αυτές τις μέρες!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :razz:

----------


## Νικόλας

ναι και μία από εμένα μετά την συνάντηση που είχαμε :Very Happy: 
(νομίζω ότι έχει ξαναμπεί τέτοια φώτο αλλά ας την βάλω :Razz: )
mirt1.jpg

----------


## vinman

Ακόμα στη δεξαμενή....06/01...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26520

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26521

----------


## Mixalhs_13

9 μερες ειναι εκει το "Μυρτιδιωτισσα" ;;;

----------


## dimitris

Η "ΕΥΡΩΠΗ" το πρωι στις 07:50 αφησε το κεντρικο λιμανι του Πειραια και λιγη ωρα αργοτερα βρεθηκε στην δεξαμενη των ναυπηγειων Ελευσινας.
φωτογραφιες απο την διαδικασια ανοδου της δεξαμενης
1.jpg2.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

> Η "ΕΥΡΩΠΗ" το πρωι στις 07:50 αφησε το κεντρικο λιμανι του Πειραια και λιγη ωρα αργοτερα βρεθηκε στην δεξαμενη των ναυπηγειων Ελευσινας.
> φωτογραφιες απο την διαδικασια ανοδου της δεξαμενης
> 1.jpg2.jpg



Δημήτρη ευχαριστούμε αλλά διακρίνω μια ελαφρά φαγούρα??? :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## dimitris

> Δημήτρη ευχαριστούμε αλλά διακρίνω μια ελαφρά φαγούρα???


τι εννοεις Κωστα?

----------


## konigi

Είναι μονοτίμονο ή μου φαίνεται εμένα?Δεν γίνεται αυτό..

----------


## Ergis

οχι ρε...φαινονται και τα 2

----------


## harlek

Μονοτίμονο είναι, όπως και τα Κνωσσός/Φαιστός...

----------


## kapas

ειναι μονοτιμονα τα παλατια????? κοιτα ρε τι μαθαινει κανεις....

----------


## Ergis

παιδια δεν παιζει κατι τετοιο....αφου στις φωτογραφιες φαινονται και τα 2 τιμονια

----------


## dimitris

στην φωτογραφια φαινεται ενα τιμονι
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26663
επισης θα σας παρακαλεσω να μιλαμε λιγο καλυτερα και να κοψουμε εκφρασεις του τυπου  "ελα ρε" "οχι ρε" "κοιτα ρε" κτλ. δεν βρισκομαστε μονο με συνομιλικους μας εδω υπαρχει και μικροτερος αλλα και μεγαλυτερος κοσμος εδω και πρεπει να το σεβαστουμε.

----------


## Ergis

α...μπερδευομουν με το φτερο της προπελας...οκ..παντως το θεωρω λιγο παραλογο 214 μετρα να εχουν μονο ενα τιμονι....

----------


## giorgos....

πραγματικά είναι παράξενο..

----------


## harlek

> α...μπερδευομουν με το φτερο της προπελας...οκ..παντως το θεωρω λιγο παραλογο 214 μετρα να εχουν μονο ενα τιμονι....


Κι όμως. Μην ξεχνάς ότι στα λιμάνια τα βοηθούν τα ισχυρότατα bow/stern thrusters που διαθέτουν.

----------


## Ergis

στο ταξιδι ομως βοηθουν στην πιο ομαλη του πορεια..

----------


## Νaval22

> α...μπερδευομουν με το φτερο της προπελας...οκ..παντως το θεωρω λιγο παραλογο 214 μετρα να εχουν μονο ενα τιμονι....





> πραγματικά είναι παράξενο..


η επιφανεια τιμονιού που χρειάζεται ένα καράβι δίνεται απο τους νηογνόμονες ανάλογα με τα χαρακτηριστικά του αλλά απο εκεί και πέρα είναι στο χέρι του σχεδιαστή το πως θα ικανοποιήσει την απαίτηση της επιφάνειας,δλδ αν θα βάλει ενα δυο (σπάνια τρία τιμόνια) ,μπορεί να βάλει ένα τομόνι που να παράγει ισοδύναμες ανωστικές δυνάμεις με δύο μικρότερα,συνήθως κυρίαρχο ρόλο παίζει η μορφή της πρύμνης και τι περιθώρια αφήνει

Μη ξεχνάμε και ότι σε τόσο μεγάλα και γρήγορα καράβια υπάρχει το θέμα της επιπλέον αντίστασης παρελκομένων δλδ τιμόνια άξονες V brackets κλπ,κάθε επιπλέον αντίσταση είναι πεταμένη ισχύς στη θάλασσα

----------


## hayabusa

πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέροντα τα παραπάνω. μέχρι πριν λίγο είχα την εντύπωση πως έχοντας μόνο ένα τιμόνι το πλοίο θα ήταν πολύ πιο δυσκίνητο στους ελιγμούς αλλά κάτι τέτοιο δεν φαίνεται να ισχύει  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ergis

και εγω το ιδιο :Cool:

----------


## harlek

> πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέροντα τα παραπάνω. μέχρι πριν λίγο είχα την εντύπωση πως έχοντας μόνο ένα τιμόνι το πλοίο θα ήταν πολύ πιο δυσκίνητο στους ελιγμούς αλλά κάτι τέτοιο δεν φαίνεται να ισχύει


Μέσα στα λιμάνια, το μονοτίμονο είναι σαφώς πιο δυσκίνητο. Κυρίως διότι το μονοτίμονο θέλει πολύ περισσότερο δρόμο (ταχύτητα) για να ακούσει στο τιμόνι του, ειδικά στο πρόσω, σε σχεση με το διτιμονο. Όμως για τα παλάτια δεν υπάρχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα ελιγμων, αφου απ οσο θυμαμαι εχουν τρια πολυ ισχυρα thrusters (βγήκαμε όμως πολύ off topic!).

----------


## giannisk88

> Μέσα στα λιμάνια, το μονοτίμονο είναι σαφώς πιο δυσκίνητο. Κυρίως διότι το μονοτίμονο θέλει πολύ περισσότερο δρόμο (ταχύτητα) για να ακούσει στο τιμόνι του, ειδικά στο πρόσω, σε σχεση με το διτιμονο. Όμως για τα παλάτια δεν υπάρχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα ελιγμων, αφου απ οσο θυμαμαι εχουν τρια πολυ ισχυρα thrusters (βγήκαμε όμως πολύ off topic!).


Aν βασιστούμε στα σχέδια έχει 2 bow thrusters απο κάθε μεριά και άλλα 2 stern thrusters επίσης απο κάθε μεριά.
Εφόσον ο σχεδιαστής επέλεξε το ένα τιμόνι κάτι θα ξέρει. Και κατα τη γνώμη μου πολύ σωστά το έκανε διότι οπως είπε και ο Στέφανος αν είχε και 2ο τιμόνι θα υπήρχε περισσότερη αντίσταση στο νερό.
Αρα πιστεύω οτι η παρένθεση κλείνετε εδώ με το off topic.

----------


## Leo

Ηρεμίστε .... κανείς σας δεν είναι Off-topic φίλοι. Μακάρι να υπήρχε τέτοια κουβέντα με ουσία και στα άλλα θέματα. Δημιουργήθηκε μια απορία/ερώτηση και το αναλύσατε πάρα πολύ όμορφα όλοι σας. Αν υπάρχουν κι άλλες απορίες συνχίστε. Δεξαμενισμοί δεν σημαίνει μόνο φωτογαφίες και " ααααααααα πολύ ώραία... μπράβο". Δεξαμενισμοί σημαίνει ΚΑΙ βλέπουμε αναρωτιόμαστε, ρωτάμε, μαθαίνουμε εμείς και όσοι μας διαβάζουν. Σας ξαναλέω μπράβο σε όλους και κυρίως στον Στέφανο που σαν ειδικότερος απο εμάς, έδωσε σε όλους φώτα του. Σας χαίρομαι όταν ζωγραφίζετε και με λόγια.... :Very Happy:

----------


## harlek

> Ηρεμίστε .... κανείς σας δεν είναι Off-topic φίλοι.


Τότε να εξηγήσω το σκεπτικό μου λίγο περισσότερο κι αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με.
Έστω ότι το μονοτίμονο είναι ακίνητο στο λιμάνι και θέλει να διώξει την πρύμη αριστερά. Κάνοντας όλο το τιμόνι δεξιά και δίνοντας πρόσω και στις δυο, αρχικά θα φύγει σχεδόν ευθεία και, μόνο αφού αποκτήσει μια ταχύτητα (5 κόμβων; παραπάνω; ) θ' αρχίσει να επιδρά αισθητά το κεντρικά τοποθετημένο τιμόνι στην πορεία του.
Αν τώρα έχεις διτίμονο, με ένα τιμόνι ακριβώς (η σχεδόν) πίσω από κάθε προπελα, με πρόσω και τις δυο και τέρμα δεξιά, η πρύμη θα φύγει αριστερά αμέσως από τα πρώτα κιόλας μέτρα. Δε χρειάζεται "φόρα". Διότι η ροή που δημιουργούν οι προπέλες (αν μπορούμε να το πούμε έτσι) "κατευθύνεται" από τα τιμόνια (προς τα δεξιά), έχοντας έτσι ένα φαινόμενο ανάλογο με ενός κατευθυνόμενου waterjet.
Στο ανάποδα, το φαινόμενο αυτό δεν υφίσταται, γι' αυτό και το διτίμονο λογικά δεν υπερτερεί.
Τώρα με 4 thrusters όπως σωστά με διόρθωσε ο φίλος giannisk88, υποθέτω ότι τα συγκεκριμένα πλοία θα μπορούσαν να δέσουν με σχετική ευκολία ακόμα και χωρίς να γυρίσουν το τιμόνι τους ούτε μοίρα.

----------


## AegeanIslands

Ευστοχο το συμπερασμα σου ,το ποσο θα παει ευθεια,ποτε θα ξεκινησει να επενεργει εξαρταται απο το μεγεθος του πλοιου,το μεγεθος του πηδαλιου,το σχημα της γαστρας και πολυ ουσιαστικο ποσο απεχει το πηδαλιο απο την ελικα οταν αυτο ειναι γυρισμενο "ολο" ΑΡ η ΔΕ ,αν καλυπτει δηλαδη η επιφανεια του πηδαλιου και ποσο, την διαμετρο της ελικας ωστε το νερο που απωθει να βρισκει αντισταση στην επιφανεια του προκειμενου να λειτουργησει.
Σε διαφορετικη περιπτωση πχ εστω το πηδαλιο απεχει ως προς το διαμηκες απο τις ελικες και ειναι μικρο σε μεγεθος και δεν καλυπτει παρα ελαχιστα σημειο της ελικας στο "ολο" ΑΡ-ΔΕ,τοτε το μεγαλυτερο δυνατον αποτελεσμα θα συμβει οταν το πλοιο αποκτησει ταχυτητα και μεσω της υδροδυναμικης και οχι λογω "προπελιας" .

----------


## Leo

Ο φίλος Nikos_V με παρακάλεσε (επειδή δεν ξέρει την διαδιακασία του λίνκ) να σας παραπέμψω *εδώ* (πάρτε και κανένα χαπάκι καλού κακού)... μετά δείτε και την πρόοδο του δεξαμενισμού του *ΒΣ Ιθάκη*.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Ο φίλος Nikos_V με παρακάλεσε (επειδή δεν ξέρει την διαδιακασία του λίνκ) να σας παραπέμψω *εδώ* (πάρτε και κανένα χαπάκι καλού κακού)... μετά δείτε και την πρόοδο του δεξαμενισμού του *ΒΣ Ιθάκη*.



Tα έχουμε δει ήδη....:mrgreen:

----------


## hayabusa

> Ο φίλος Nikos_V με παρακάλεσε (επειδή δεν ξέρει την διαδιακασία του λίνκ) να σας παραπέμψω *εδώ* (πάρτε και κανένα χαπάκι καλού κακού)... μετά δείτε και την πρόοδο του δεξαμενισμού του *ΒΣ Ιθάκη*.


ειδικά η φωτό του SuperFast είναι εξαιρετικη ! μπράβο  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Ο φίλος Nikos_V με παρακάλεσε (επειδή δεν ξέρει την διαδιακασία του λίνκ) να σας παραπέμψω *εδώ* (πάρτε και κανένα χαπάκι καλού κακού)... μετά δείτε και την πρόοδο του δεξαμενισμού του *ΒΣ Ιθάκη*.


*Φορεβες και οι δυο φωτογραφιες του Νικου αλλα οι πρωτη με το superfast ειναι ολα τα λεφτα!!!!Απο εμενα πεντε αστερακια και στις δυο!!!!!!*

----------


## sea_serenade

Χαλαρά 5 αστέρια και απο μένα για τις φωτο του Νίκου, δεν το συζητώ!!!!

----------


## Leo

Εγώ θα σχολιάσω στην γκαλερί.. :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

*O nikos V ξαναχτυπα....*δείτε εδώ!!!!

----------


## johny18

ΤΕΛΕΙΕΣ ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟ .... ΚΑΙ Η ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΟΙ ΝΥΧΤΕΡΙΝΕΣ ΤΟΥ SUPER FAST !!!! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΠΟ ΣΑΣ ....

----------


## Ergis

συγχαρητιρια στον φωτογραφο...εκπληκτηκη βραδινη φωτογαφια...εχω βγαλει και εγω πολλες βραδινες αλλα ολες βγαινουν θολες :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## polykas

*Με τον φακό του polykas φωτό σημερινές από την Αυλίδα του όμορφου και ιστορικού καραβιού.Αφιερωμένες με πολύ αγάπη σε όλα τα μέλη του forum...*
*
EΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ Τ---ΑΥΛΙΔΑ 19-1-2009*


1 (80) αντίγραφο.jpg

1.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

πάρα πολύ καλές ! επίσης έχει πλάκα εκείνο το βαποράκι, το Atlantic Joy, που έχει αρχίσει τις σούζες  :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

> *Με τον φακό του polykas φωτό σημερινές από την Αυλίδα του όμορφου και ιστορικού καραβιού.Αφιερωμένες με πολύ αγάπη σε όλα τα μέλη του forum...*
> *
> EΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ Τ---ΑΥΛΙΔΑ 19-1-2009*
> 
> 
> 1 (80) αντίγραφο.jpg
> 
> 1.jpg


Για μια ακόμα φορά σε ευχαριστούμε για τον κόπο σου φίλε polyka!! Το αποτέλεσμα σε δικαιώνει πλήρως, καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Mε μπαταριστές Ερωτόκριτος κ Λατώ...Μάλιστα!!! :Very Happy: Ευχαριστούμε Polykas!!!

----------


## moutsokwstas

να εισαι καλα γιωργο, ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> *Με τον φακό του polykas φωτό σημερινές από την Αυλίδα του όμορφου και ιστορικού καραβιού.Αφιερωμένες με πολύ αγάπη σε όλα τα μέλη του forum...*
> *
> EΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ Τ---ΑΥΛΙΔΑ 19-1-2009*
> 
> 
> 1 (80) αντίγραφο.jpg
> 
> 1.jpg


*Γιωργο πολυ ομορφες φωτογραφιες ενος ιστορικου πλοιου..!!!!Σε ευχαριστουμε!!!!*

----------


## CORFU

και μονοτιμονοs o βαποραs,τι λετε?

----------


## scoufgian

μπραβο Γιωργο για τις ομορφες φωτογραφιες

----------


## AegeanIslands

Το πλοιο σημερα στην Μεγαλη Πλωτη του Περαματος και ο λογος του "καλου αναποδα" που διακρινει αυτο το πλοιο:
19012009382.jpg
19012009383.jpg

----------


## Ergis

απιστευτες οι φωτο.... :Surprised:  :Surprised:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Το πλοιο σημερα στην Μεγαλη Πλωτη του Περαματος και ο λογος του "καλου αναποδα" που διακρινει αυτο το πλοιο:19012009382.jpg
> 19012009383.jpg


*Πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες AegeanIslands..Σε ευχαριστουμε!!!!*

----------


## hayabusa

ειδικα η δεύτερη είναι πολύ επιβλητική ! ! !

----------


## Vortigern

Εξαιρετικο θεμα...πολυ ωραια η Πηγασαρα....

----------


## sylver23

καλα ντροπη μου.χαμπαρι δεν πηρα οτι μπηκε δεξαμενη.πηγασσαρα σου ερχομαι ...

μια ερωτηση μονο.απο οτι ξερω οι αγκυρες πρεπει να ειναι κατω.γιατι δεν τις εχει ριξει?δεν απαγορευεται αυτο?

----------


## vinman

> *Με τον φακό του polykas φωτό σημερινές από την Αυλίδα του όμορφου και ιστορικού καραβιού.Αφιερωμένες με πολύ αγάπη σε όλα τα μέλη του forum...*
> 
> *EΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ Τ---ΑΥΛΙΔΑ 19-1-2009*
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27394
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27395


Mπράβο Γιώργο που πηγες ως εκεί!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε!!

----------


## Leo

Τις άγκυρες τις κατεβάζουν όταν πρόκειται να περάσουν επιθεώρηση άγκυρες/καδένες ή όταν θέλουν να καθαρίσουν/επισκευάσουν τα στρίτσα. Δεν υπάρχει θέμα απαγορεύεται να είναι πάνω/κάτω κλπ.στον δεξαμενισμό.

----------


## sylver23

ευχαριστω πολυ λεο.ανεβασα και 3 φωτο στην γκαλερι απο χθες το βραδυ απο τον δεξαμενισμο του

----------


## dimitris

> ευχαριστω πολυ λεο.ανεβασα και 4 φωτο στην γκαλερι απο χθες το βραδυ απο τον δεξαμενισμο του


Συλβερ23+φπα :Razz: 
Αυτη την φορα θα γραψω και ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτογραφιες και μπραβο!!!
ισως απο τις καλυτερες νυχτερινες, ισως απο τις καλυτερες σε δεξαμενη!!!

----------


## Nikos_V

Το νυχτοπουλι ξαναχτυπησε!!!!!Μπραβο sylver :Wink:  :Very Happy: polyka ευχαριστουμε και εσενα!!!!!! :Cool:

----------


## dimitris

> Το νυχτοπουλι ξαναχτυπησε!!!!!Μπραβο sylverpolyka ευχαριστουμε και εσενα!!!!!!


Νικο ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω και σε εσενα για τις φωτογραφιες απο την Συρο!
οπως και γι αυτην του Superfast στην δεξαμενη βραδυ!!!
πραγματικα υπεροχη!!!

----------


## Nikos_V

Ευχαριστω πολυ dimitri!!

----------


## sylver23

παιδια σας ευχαριστω πολυ.καλα νικο την φωτο σου απο το σουπερφαστ την εχω σχολιασει στην γκαλερι,και πηρες και ενα 5αρακι ετσι απλοχερα.και μπορω να πω ανετα οτι ειναι απο τις καλυτερες νυχτερινες που εχω δει

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> ευχαριστω πολυ λεο.ανεβασα και 4 φωτο στην γκαλερι απο χθες το βραδυ απο τον δεξαμενισμο του


*Συλβεστρο τωρα ειδα τις φωτογραφιες σου, καταπληκτικες ολες μπραβο!!!!!*

----------


## Nikos_V

Ευχαριστω sylver και Nissos Mykonos :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

ο φιλος νικος v ανεβασε εδω το δεξαμενισμο του sapphire και του serenade στην συρο.
ευχαριστουμε νικο

----------


## polykas

> ευχαριστω πολυ λεο.ανεβασα και 3 φωτο στην γκαλερι απο χθες το βραδυ απο τον δεξαμενισμο του


_Mπράβο Συλβέστρο,οι φωτογραφίες σου είναι ΤΕΛΕΙΕΣ.Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ.
_

----------


## polykas

> ο φιλος νικος v ανεβασε εδω το δεξαμενισμο του sapphire και του serenade στην συρο.
> ευχαριστουμε νικο


_H προσφορά του Νίκου V από την όμορφη Σύρο είναι καταπληκτική.Τον ευχαριστούμε πολύ.
_

----------


## vinman

Συλβέστρο και Nikos V...εξαιρετικές... :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

να σαι καλα μανωλη

μια ερωτηση για οποιον ξερει
απο το τελος του 2008 στην μικρη του βασιλειαδη απο οτι βλεπω στην ιστοσελιδα του ολπ δεν εχει δηλωθει κανεναν πλοιο.ξερει κανεις το γιατι?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Νεώριο την τρίτη 20/01/09 .
newrio.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Στον καλό φίλο Έσπερο αφιερώνω την φωτό του όμορφου ποσταλιού-Νήσος Κάλυμνος-_

_Βασιλειάδη 31-1-2009_
P1310034.JPG

----------


## parianos

> _Στον καλό φίλο Έσπερο αφιερώνω την φωτό του όμορφου ποσταλιού-Νήσος Κάλυμνος-_
> 
> _Βασιλειάδη 31-1-2009_
> P1310034.JPG


ο polykas ξαναπυροβολει με τις φωτο του, μπραβο και συνεχισε ετσι....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Η συνεργασια επετυχε και πετυχαμε το super σπανιο και επικινδυνο ALEXANDER -VALLETTA και οχι πια LONDON
alexvalta.jpg

alexvalta (1).jpg

alexvalta (2).jpg

----------


## polykas

_Tέλειες οι φωτό BEN και αρκετά σπάνιες, γιατί πραγματικά  το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο είναι πολύ δύσκολο να το δεις να δεξαμενίζεται στο Πέραμα. Σε ευχαριστούμε..._

----------


## polykas

_Το όμορφο Σύμη στην μικρή μόνιμη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη._


1.jpg

----------


## samurai

Ο βάπορας ORANGE HOPE της Shikoku Kaihatsu Ferry ξεκουράζεται σε δεξαμενή των Mitsubishi. Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στο φίλο polykas και σε όλους τους ιαπωνολάτρες  :Smile: .
1201261.jpg

_Η φώτο ανήκει στο αρχείο φίλου Ιάπωνα καραβολάτρη_

----------


## polykas

> Ο βάπορας ORANGE HOPE της Shikoku Kaihatsu Ferry ξεκουράζεται σε δεξαμενή των Mitsubishi. Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στο φίλο polykas και σε όλους τους ιαπωνολάτρες .
> 1201261.jpg
> 
> _Η φώτο ανήκει στο αρχείο φίλου Ιάπωνα καραβολάτρη_



_Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ καλέ μου φίλε.Συλλεκτική φωτογραφία._

----------


## samurai

Μακάρι να μου έστελνε μια και απο πρύμνη, να βλέπαμε τη μια προπελάρα του γίγαντα  :Wink:

----------


## samurai

To θηρίο FERRY SHIRAKABA της Shin Nihonkai Ferry κυριολεκτικά φυτεμένο σε δεξαμενή των εγκαταστάσεων του Ναγκασάκι. Έτσι για να μην ξεχνάμε τι κάνουν αυτοί οι άνθρωποι στη χώρα του Ανατέλλοντος Ηλίου. Που την αφιερώνω ; Στον φίλο polykas και στους απανταχού ιαπωνολάτρες  :Smile: 060205-1337391.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Aπό το πέρασμα από την όμορφη Σύρο  ,του καλού φίλου Λάκη, ερχόμενος για τα γενέθλια του Ναυτιλία παραθέτω δύο φωτογραφίες από τον δεξαμενισμό του Διαγόρα στην δεξαμενή Βιολάντω Γουλανδρή.

Αφιερώνονται στον Leo,proyssos,Kost,Niko V,Κανάρη και Αιγαιοπλόο*.

P2070580.JPG

P2070569 αντίγραφο.jpg

----------


## sylver23

ευχαριστουμε και τον λακη και τον πολυκα.

*μεγαλη περαματος*

*1ον)* οπως ειπε και ο πολυκας στο δελτιο περαματος το μαρινα δεξαμενιστηκε στην μεγαλη πλωτη.
ηταν να μπει χθες και να βγει αυριο.τελικα μπηκε σημερα.

*2ον)*στις 13/2 μπαινει το χιος επισης στην μεγαλη περαματος

*3ον)*και κατι απροσμενο στις 19/2 μπαινει το σαντα μαρια 1.για να δουμε...


*μεγαλη μονιμη (βασιλειαδη)*

*1ον)*στην μεγαλη μονιμη τωρα απο χθες ειναι ο κορναρος και κανονικα θα βγει (βγηκε??) σημερα.

*2ον)*επισης αυριο 11/2 μπαινει το κεφαλονια μεχρι 13/2


*μικρη μονιμη (βασιλειαδη)*

στην μικρη μονιμη ειναι δηλωμενο για σημερα 10/2 το σουπερ τζετ εως 16/2
(δεξαμενιστηκε??)
*

μικρη περαματος*

τελος η μικρη πλωτη επισκευαζεται

----------


## scoufgian

για παμε ,για δεξαμενισμο Μαρινας ,στη μεγαλη του Περαματος ,σημερα....... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29394

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29395

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29396

----------


## marsant

Απαιχτος φιλε scoufgian!Πολυ ωραιες οι φωτογραφιες σου και απο ωραιες γωνιες.Μπραβο!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Να σαι καλα scoufgian. Με αυτες τις πανεμορφες φωτογραφιες θυμομαστε και πως ηταν η γαστρα του Super Naias...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε.
Πανέμορφες οι φωτογραφίες σου.
Το ταξιδάκι μέχρι τη Σαλαμίνα αυτήν την ώρα είναι το καλύτερο, καθώς ο ήλιος πέφτει τόσο γλυκά πάνω στα πλοία και στο Πέραμα ....

----------


## dimitris

> για παμε ,για δεξαμενισμο Μαρινας ,στη μεγαλη του Περαματος ,σημερα.......
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29394
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29395
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29396


Ωραιος ο Γιαννης... Μπρουφας που δουλεψε παλι :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

> Ωραιος ο Γιαννης... Μπρουφας που δουλεψε παλι


να ευχαριστησω ολους τους φιλους για τα καλα τους λογια.Οσο για τις σημερινες φωτογραφιες τις αφιερωνω στον αρρωστο Δημητρη!!!Δυστυχως δεν δουλεψε Μπρουφας αν και το ηθελα.Μας εξυπηρετησε η παντοφλα Νο 43 απο Περαμα για Σαλαμινα

----------


## polykas

*Γιάννη καλέ μου φίλε, σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ ,για τις καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες που μας προσέφερες.*

----------


## scoufgian

κι αλλη μια φωτο της Μαρινας πανω απο τη παντοφλα........
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29493

----------


## vinman

Μπράβο Γιάννη,πολύ όμορφες!!

----------


## dimitris

"Λευκα Ορη" στην Ελευσινα!

----------


## vinman

> "Λευκα Ορη" στην Ελευσινα!


...ωραίος ο Δημήτρης... :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

το μαρινα έπεσε? η θα το προλάβουμε?

----------


## Speedkiller

Αφού δεν έχει πέσει ακόμα τότε προλαβαίνεις!!! :Wink:

----------


## theofilos-ship

Το Μαρινα μπαινει πειραια..αργησατε.. :Sad:

----------


## dimitris

> Το Μαρινα μπαινει πειραια..αργησατε..


καποιοι αλλοι ομως το προλαβανε χ8ες... :Wink: 

Σας ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια στα σχολια της φωτογραφιας με το "Λευκα Ορη" στη δεξαμενη των ναυπηγειων Ελευσινας :Wink: 
"Πασιφη Παλας" επισης στην Ελευσινα 21/11/2008  :Smile: 

"Ευρωπη Παλας" στην Ελευσινα 09/01/2009

----------


## hayabusa

To Europa έχει πολύ μικρότερο βύθισμα από την Πασιφάη ή είναι ιδέα μου ;

----------


## CORFU

Στην φωτο του Europa δεν εχει ανεβει ακομα η δεξαμενη φιλε hayabusa

----------


## dimitris

> Στην φωτο του Europa δεν εχει ανεβει ακομα η δεξαμενη φιλε hayabusa


οπως το λεει ο φιλος CORFU ειναι η δεξαμενη οταν εβγαλα την φωτογραφια ηταν στο ανεβασμα ακομα :Wink:

----------


## hayabusa

όντως, απροσεξία. έχετε απόλυτο δίκιο  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Το Superfast V στην μεγάλη του Νεωρίου. Ο Διαγόρας δίπλα ετοιμάζεται για την επιστροφή του στα δρομολόγια.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Διαγόρας στην Σύρο, τραβηγμένη η φωτογραφίο απο το ΕΡΜΗΣ.
DIAGORAS.jpg

----------


## dimitris

Στην μεγαλη πετρινη του "Βασιλειαδη" απο σημερα το πρωϊ βρισκεται το 
"Αγιος Νεκταριος Αιγινας"
3.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

νά τα.. το ναυτιλία είναι παντού..

----------


## dimitris

Ετσι ειναι giorgos....το nautilia ειναι παντου και ηταν και στο Περαμα σημερα...
αλλα ειναι του νυχτερινου ανταποκριτη η δουλεια :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

> Ετσι ειναι giorgos....το nautilia ειναι παντου και ηταν και στο Περαμα σημερα...
> αλλα ειναι του νυχτερινου ανταποκριτη η δουλεια


Ετσι μπραβο να μοιραζομαστε και να μην πεφτουμε ολοι μαζι αλλα να κανουμε βαρδιες. Το Γερμανικο νουμερο παιδια ποιος το κανει σημερα :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Ετσι ειναι giorgos....το nautilia ειναι παντου και ηταν και στο Περαμα σημερα...
> αλλα ειναι του νυχτερινου ανταποκριτη η δουλεια


*Νυχτερινός ανταποκριτής-Πέραμα ποιος να είναι???

*

----------


## dimitris

> Ετσι μπραβο να μοιραζομαστε και να μην πεφτουμε ολοι μαζι αλλα να κανουμε βαρδιες. Το Γερμανικο νουμερο παιδια ποιος το κανει σημερα


Αντωνη αμα θες να σου το δωσουμε ειμαστε προθυμοι :Razz:  :Very Happy: 

Φιλε Γιαννη ελα ντε ποιος να ειναι, ποιος να ειναι :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
εκει ημουν αλλα δεν σας λεω...

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Αντωνη αμα θες να σου το δωσουμε ειμαστε προθυμοι
> 
> Φιλε Γιαννη ελα ντε ποιος να ειναι, ποιος να ειναι
> εκει ημουν αλλα δεν σας λεω...


*Εγώ φαντάζομαι ποιος είναι αλλά ούτε και εγώ λέω ποιος είναι..*

----------


## Vortigern

> Αντωνη αμα θες να σου το δωσουμε ειμαστε προθυμοι
> 
> Φιλε Γιαννη ελα ντε ποιος να ειναι, ποιος να ειναι
> εκει ημουν αλλα δεν σας λεω...


Παντως οχι ο Συλβερ και ο Μαστροπαναγος,αυτοι ειναι ολο στα σπριντερ :Razz: (πλακα κανω)...

----------


## sylver23

να μαι και εγω!!ναι το παραδεχομαι ...εγω ειμαι!!

*
λοιπον μια μακρυνη
και μια πιο κοντινη*

----------


## dimitris

> να μαι και εγω!!ναι το παραδεχομαι ...εγω ειμαι!!
> 
> 
> *λοιπον μια μακρυνη*
> *και μια πιο κοντινη*


 ειδες sylver διπλα μου μαθαινεις :Razz: 
Ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> να μαι και εγω!!ναι το παραδεχομαι ...εγω ειμαι!!
> 
> *
> λοιπον μια μακρυνη
> και μια πιο κοντινη*


*Συλβέστρο πολύ όμορφες φώτο!!!Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!*

----------


## dimitris

Στην gallery "Πρεβελης" απο τον φιλο Nikos V και τη Συρο!
"Αγιος Νεκταριος Αιγινας" στου Βασιλειαδη,πλωρατη :Wink: 
agios nektarios aiginas.jpg

----------


## ελμεψη

Δύο φωτογραφίες με το ¶γιος Νεκτάριος Αίγινας στη δεξαμενή του Βασιλειάδη στις 17/2/2009.
DSC00220.JPG

DSC00221.JPG

----------


## laz94

Ευχαριστούμε πολυ ελμέψη! Πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες!

----------


## esperos

> Δύο φωτογραφίες με το ¶γιος Νεκτάριος Αίγινας στη δεξαμενή του Βασιλειάδη στις 17/2/2009.
> DSC00220.JPG
> 
> DSC00221.JPG


Και  από  μένα  δύο  ως  συμπλήρωμα  για  τον  φίλο  μου  τον  *Polyka!*

AG. NEKTARIOS a.jpg
AG. NEKTARIOS f.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Θέλω με την σειρά μου να ευχαριστήσω ,τον καταπληκτικό Sylver για τις όμορφες νυκτερινές φωτογραφίες του ,όπως και τον Δημήτρη,έλμεψη και τον καλό φίλο έσπερο.Να είναι όλοι τους καλά ,να μας χαρίζουν τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες τους..._

----------


## Leo

Καλορίζικος ο νέος σέρβερ.

Το Σουπερφάστ V αποδεξαμενίστηκε σήμερα, αλλά παραμένει στο ναπηγείο.

----------


## dimitris

Στην μεγαλη πετρινη δεξαμενη απο την παρασκευη ειναι το "Νεφελη" που ακομα δεν εχει πεσει, την σειρα του περιμενει το "Επτανησος"
φωτογραφια του "prutanis" αλλες δυο αργοτερα στην gallery μας :Wink: 
dexameni.jpg
για να μην νομιζετε πως καθομασταν το Σ/Κ :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

το σαντα μαρια 1 τελικα δεν ανεβηκε σημερα στο περαμα .μαλλον αυριο!

----------


## Speedkiller

> το σαντα μαρια 1 τελικα δεν ανεβηκε σημερα στο περαμα .μαλλον αυριο!


Δεν ήταν να ανέβει σήμερα αν δεις το πρόγραμμα... :Wink: Παλι καλα και φοβήθηκα πως ο Θεόφιλος θα παιρνε κ άλλη αναβολή... :Sad:

----------


## sylver23

προφανως αλλαξαν την ημερομηνια αλλα δεν το ειχα δει γιατι πριν καμμια βδομαδα ηταν προγραμματισμενο για σημερα.
παλι καλα γιατι εχει πολυ κρυο!!!

----------


## dimitris

Το "Νεφελη" λοιπον  στην gallery μας απο τον "prutanis" πρυμα και πλωρα σε βραδυνη ληψη!

----------


## mastrokostas

> παλι καλα γιατι εχει πολυ κρυο!!!


Και μπορεί να αρπάξει κάνα κρύωμα !

----------


## scoufgian

πολυ καλη δουλεια απο τo Prutani ,παντα βεβαια με τη βοηθεια του Dimitri....Ταλιρουμπες παιδες απο μενα........

----------


## dimitris

> πολυ καλη δουλεια απο τo Prutani ,παντα βεβαια με τη βοηθεια του Dimitri....Ταλιρουμπες παιδες απο μενα........


 η βοηθεια η δικη μου ηταν στο να τις κανω link Γιαννη η φωτογραφιες ειναι του Μανωλη και μπραβο για το καλο αποτελεσμα!

----------


## Vortigern

Επεσε απο την μεγαλη δεξαμενη του Περαματος σημερα 23/02/2009 το www.nautilia.gr. To ''πλοιο'' παρεμεινε στην δεξαμενη 2,5 μερες  οπου εκει εγιναν εργασιες συντηρησης αλλα και αλλαγη μηχανων!!!Ενας νυχτερινος ανταποκριτης ηταν εχθες εκει.... :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

ημουν εκει και εφαγα και πολυ κρυο (τωρα το πως γινεται να ημουν και ωρωπο ταυτοχρονα ειναι αλλο θεμα)

*λοιπον το nautilia.gr στην μεγαλη του περαματος*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SANTA MARIA I προσεξτε οτι παλιοτερα ειχε ενα μονο πηδαλιο και τωρα δυο.Αφιερωμενες στον πολυ καλο φιλο χρηστη polykas :Wink: 

santa.JPG

santa (1).JPG

santa (2).JPG

santa (3).JPG

----------


## f/b kefalonia

πολυ ομορφες φωτο μπεν!!!ειναι απο το περαμα ετσι???να κανω μια ερωτηση το ονομα του πλοιου πιο θα ειναι???θα παραμεινει το ιδιο???? :Confused:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες Ben να 'σαι καλά!!!Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!
Φίλε f/b kefalonia όντως οι φωτογραφίες είναι από το Πέραμα!
*

----------


## f/b kefalonia

οκ ευχαριστω!!!!οσο για το ονομα δεν ξερουμε τπτ?????θα μεινει ιδιο???

----------


## dimitris

Στην παρεα που καναμε την επισκεψη! 
και στον φιλο μελος του φορουμ που βρεθηκαμε εκει τυχαια!
santa maria I.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Κάτι μου λέει ότι θα έχουμε κι άλλες τέτοιες κανονιές !  :Wink:  Μπράβο παιδιά ! Περιμένω και τον τελευταίο... Ξέρει ποιος είναι !  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Δεν έχεις άδικο Θανάση!!!Σίγουρα θα δούμε και άλλες καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες!!
Δημήτρη φανταστική νυχτερινή φωτογραφία μπράβο!!!
*

----------


## dimitris

> Κάτι μου λέει ότι θα έχουμε κι άλλες τέτοιες κανονιές !  Μπράβο παιδιά ! Περιμένω και τον τελευταίο... Ξέρει ποιος είναι !


 Θανασης αυτος ειναι!!! :Wink:

----------


## vinman

Ben και Dimitris,όπως πάντα άψογοι... :Wink: 
Ευχαριστούμε!!

----------


## polykas

> SANTA MARIA I προσεξτε οτι παλιοτερα ειχε ενα μονο πηδαλιο και τωρα δυο.Αφιερωμενες στον πολυ καλο φιλο χρηστη polykas
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30483
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30484
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30485
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30486



_Kαλέ μου φίλε BEN BRUCE σε ευχαριστώ για τις πραγματικά ,καταπληκτικές βραδυνές λήψεις  σου.Όπως θέλω να ευχαριστήσω και τον φίλο Δημήτρη.Να είστε καλά..._

----------


## sylver23

Συνιστώ  σε όλα τα μέλη  που φωτογραφίζουν στις δεξαμενές ιδιαίτερη προσοχή διότι πλέον είναι πιο αυστηρά τα μέτρα απο τους φύλακες των δεξαμενών και των βατσιμάνιδων των πλοίων αλλα ιδιαίτερα απο το λιμενικό σώμα.
Έχει ξανα αναφερθεί απο πολλούς μεσα στο φόρουμ πολλές φορες αλλά το ξαναλέω τωρα καθώς είναι φανερό οτι υπάρχει πιο αυστηρός ελεγχος.
Τα λέω αυτα για να μην υπάρξουν δυσάρεστα γεγονότα οπως συλλήψεις και κατάσχεση φωτογραφικού υλικού.Μπορεί να ακούγεται λιγο ακραιο αλλα δεν είναι!!

----------


## moutsokwstas

δεν ειναι πρωτιστως το θεμα της φωτογραφησης, οσο το θεμα της σωματικης ακεραιοτητας αυτων που πανε σε αυτα τα μερη. δοξα το θεο, εχουμε φωτογραφιες απο δεξαμενισμους αρχειακα, δεν ειναι αναγκη να διακυνδυνευουμε κατι το οποιο το εχουμε δει και το εχουμε καμαρωσει απο παλαιοτερη φορα.

----------


## sylver23

φυσικα κωστα το σημαντικοτερο ειναι να μην γινει καποιο ατυχημα.
για να επανελθουμε ομως να πω ενα μπραβο σε πολυκα και μπεν για τις φωτο μιας και παρελειψα πριν.
αλλες 3 φωτο του σαντα μαρια βρισκονται στην γκαλερι
*πλωρη 1
πλωρη 2
πρυμη*

οι φωτο ειναι αφιερωμενες στον speedkiller που ηταν αρρωστος και στον θαναση 89 που θα επρεπε να ειναι μαζι μας αλλα....ειχε αφησει το κινητο να φορτισει....!! :Razz:  :Wink: 

προσωπικα το θεωρω πολυ ομορφο πλοιο και μακαρι να δουλεψει στην γραμμη ρεθυμνου.
μεχρι χθες ειχε γινει υδροβολη στη γαστρα αλλα ειχε ακομη λιγο δουλεια.
το πλοιο οπως ανεφερε και ο κωστας παλια ειχε ενα πηδαλιο,επισης διαθετει δυο bow thruster.

----------


## hsw

όντως το πλοίο είναι πολύ όμορφο! Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα και έτος ναυπήγησης;

----------


## dimitris

> όντως το πλοίο είναι πολύ όμορφο! Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα και έτος ναυπήγησης;


 Ψαχνοντας βρηκα καποια στοιχεια του, αν και εχουν ειπωθει στο θεμα του μερικα. 
Μηκος:122m Πλατος:19,4 βυθισμα:5,31 εχει δυο μηχανες Fiat με υπηρεσιακη ταχυτητα 15kn και maximum 17kn
ναυπηγηθηκε το 1989 στα ναυπηγεια Fincantieri

----------


## Speedkiller

> φυσικα κωστα το σημαντικοτερο ειναι να μην γινει καποιο ατυχημα.
> για να επανελθουμε ομως να πω ενα μπραβο σε πολυκα και μπεν για τις φωτο μιας και παρελειψα πριν.
> αλλες 3 φωτο του σαντα μαρια βρισκονται στην γκαλερι
> *πλωρη 1
> πλωρη 2
> πρυμη*
> 
> οι φωτο ειναι αφιερωμενες στον speedkiller που ηταν αρρωστος και στον θαναση 89 που θα επρεπε να ειναι μαζι μας αλλα....ειχε αφησει το κινητο να φορτισει....!!
> 
> ...



Eυχαριστώ Sylver!!! :Very Happy: Εξαιρετικές!!!

----------


## hsw

> Ψαχνοντας βρηκα καποια στοιχεια του, αν και εχουν ειπωθει στο θεμα του μερικα. 
> Μηκος:122m Πλατος:19,4 βυθισμα:5,31 εχει δυο μηχανες Fiat με υπηρεσιακη ταχυτητα 15kn και maximum 17kn
> ναυπηγηθηκε το 1989 στα ναυπηγεια Fincantieri


άρα είναι σχετικά νέο πλοίο αν και από ταχύτητα υστερεί πολύ... :Sad:  Για το Ρέθυμνο και για άγονη, καλύτερα από το τίποτα αλλά για καμία άλλη γραμμή δεν κάνει.

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Καλημέρα σε όλους τους φίλους για της πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες που έχουν ανεβάσει. Θα ήθελα να κάνω μία αφελής ερώτηση. Το πλοίο διαθέτει δυο bow thruster και συγκεκριμένα 1X600KW και 1Χ650KW πολύ μεγάλη ισχύς για πλοίο 123 μέτρων. Ετσι όπως το βλέπομαι πλώρα στη δεξαμενή, μήπως το πίσω bow thruster (που λογικά πρέπει να είναι πρόσθετο) του κόβει αρκετά από την ταχύτητα του?

----------


## polykas

> φυσικα κωστα το σημαντικοτερο ειναι να μην γινει καποιο ατυχημα.
> για να επανελθουμε ομως να πω ενα μπραβο σε πολυκα και μπεν για τις φωτο μιας και παρελειψα πριν.
> αλλες 3 φωτο του σαντα μαρια βρισκονται στην γκαλερι
> *πλωρη 1
> πλωρη 2
> πρυμη*
> 
> οι φωτο ειναι αφιερωμενες στον speedkiller που ηταν αρρωστος και στον θαναση 89 που θα επρεπε να ειναι μαζι μας αλλα....ειχε αφησει το κινητο να φορτισει....!!
> 
> ...


_Mπράβο sylver ωραίες βραδινές φωτογραφίες...
_

----------


## cretan_sea

Απο ότι έμαθα με κάτι παρεμβάσεις - βελτιώσεις που έχουν γίνει κατά την διάρκεια επισκευής του στο ΝΜΔ,η υπηρεσιακή του ταχύτητα πλέον, πλησιάζει τα 17.5 Knots.

----------


## theofilos-ship

ΤΟ SANTA MARIA 1  ΒΓΗΚΕ ΑΠΟ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ.Ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΑΝΕΒΑΙΝΕΙ?ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΝΕΟ ? :Confused:  ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## Νaval22

> Καλημέρα σε όλους τους φίλους για της πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες που έχουν ανεβάσει. Θα ήθελα να κάνω μία αφελής ερώτηση. Το πλοίο διαθέτει δυο bow thruster και συγκεκριμένα 1X600KW και 1Χ650KW πολύ μεγάλη ισχύς για πλοίο 123 μέτρων. Ετσι όπως το βλέπομαι πλώρα στη δεξαμενή, μήπως το πίσω bow thruster (που λογικά πρέπει να είναι πρόσθετο) του κόβει αρκετά από την ταχύτητα του?


τι εννοείς γιατί να κόβει ταχύτητα το bow? 
πάντως το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο έχει πολύ προηγμένη γάστρα (θυμίζει αυτή που έχουν τα ε/γ-ο/γ υψηλών ταχητήτων) κρίμα που το μελέτησαν μόνο για 17 μίλια,άνετα θα μπορούσε πολύ παραπάνω

----------


## giannisk88

> Καλημέρα σε όλους τους φίλους για της πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες που έχουν ανεβάσει. Θα ήθελα να κάνω μία αφελής ερώτηση. Το πλοίο διαθέτει δυο bow thruster και συγκεκριμένα 1X600KW και 1Χ650KW πολύ μεγάλη ισχύς για πλοίο 123 μέτρων. Ετσι όπως το βλέπομαι πλώρα στη δεξαμενή, μήπως το πίσω bow thruster (που λογικά πρέπει να είναι πρόσθετο) του κόβει αρκετά από την ταχύτητα του?


Οπως εχουν αναφέρει και σε άλλα σημεία, οι πιο ειδικοί του είδους, το κάθε πλοίο ελέγχετε το σχήμα του, το που θα μπούν τα bow και stern thrusters και όλα τα συστήματα για τη σωστή πλεύση, συμπεριφορά του πλοίου.
Αρα η ύπαρξη των thrusters εκεί είναι μελετημένη και όχι τυχαία, άρα δε νομίζω να κόβει φίλε μου ταχύτητα το γεγονός οτι βρίσκεται σε αυτό το σημείο της καμπύλης της γάστρας. (Επίσης για να μήν υπάρχουν παρεξηγήσεις τα thrusters λειτουργούν μόνο για να βοηθούν τη γρήγορη μανούβρα του πλοίου στα λιμάνια και όχι για τη πρόωση του πλοίου, οταν βγούν απο το λιμάνι δηλαδή τα πλοία, χοντρικα, τα thruster βγαίνουν εκτός).Τα υπόλοιπα απο τους πιο ειδικούς.

----------


## Leo

Αποκλειστικά και μόνο στον polyka...  :Wink: . Σήμερα ο βάπορας με τις κορδέλες  :Very Happy: 

P114071111.jpg

----------


## theofilos-ship

Πολυ ομορφη φωτο LEO.Ο Θεοφιλος τελικα ανεβαινει 6/3 μεγαλη περαματος

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Πολυ ομορφη φωτο LEO.Ο Θεοφιλος τελικα ανεβαινει 6/3 μεγαλη περαματος


 για να δουμε, ολο στην αναβολη το πανε. πλησιαζει το πασχα αν το πηρανε χαμπαρι εκει στα βορειοανατολικα...

----------


## polykas

> Αποκλειστικά και μόνο στον polyka... . Σήμερα ο βάπορας με τις κορδέλες 
> 
> P114071111.jpg


_Eυχαριστώ πολύ Leo ,για την πολύ όμορφη σου φωτογραφία, από την Σύρο.Βλέπω, ότι το πλοίο είναι έτοιμο να αποδεξαμενιστεί ,οπότε να είστε σε επιφυλακή με τον φίλο Νίκο...
_

----------


## polykas

_Γειά τους φίλους Νελίτες ο ΤΕΟ στην πλωτή Περάματος το 2006._



DSC 4 141.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

ντοκουμεντο η φωτο. διακρινω και διαφορετικο χρωμα στα υφαλα το οποιο δεν ειναι κι ασχημο. για να δουμε σε λιγες μερες τι θα γινει.

----------


## Speedkiller

> ντοκουμεντο η φωτο. διακρινω και διαφορετικο χρωμα στα υφαλα το οποιο δεν ειναι κι ασχημο. για να δουμε σε λιγες μερες τι θα γινει.



Μουτσοκώστα δεν είναι το χρώμα με το οποίο τον αφήσαν...Είναι κάτι σαν υπόστρωμα για να κάτσει μετά από πάνω το υφαλόχρωμα το οποίο λογικά θα ήταν το γνωστό κεραμιδι... :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

σωστά το primer είναι

----------


## prutanis

δωρο στους φιλους "Νελιτες" και ειδικοτερα στον φιλο moutsokwstas και scoufgian αλλα και στον φιλο Polykas που εχει μια αδυναμια στους δεξαμενισμους Aeolos Kenteris I & II οχι πολυς καλης ποιοτητας μιας και ειναι απο κινητο φιλου που μας τις προσφερε!!!
aeolos kenteris I.jpg

aeolos kenteris II.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ για τις 2 φωτο των ταχυπλοων μας.μηπως ξερετε να μας πειτε απο ποιες δεξαμενες ειναι?

----------


## prutanis

> ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ για τις 2 φωτο των ταχυπλοων μας.μηπως ξερετε να μας πειτε απο ποιες δεξαμενες ειναι?


Σκαραμαγκας σε παλιοτερο δεξαμενισμο!

----------


## scoufgian

> Σκαραμαγκας σε παλιοτερο δεξαμενισμο!


 ευχαριστω για την ενημερωση........Σκαραμαγκας λοιπον εκει που πηγε και μετα τη στουκα ο "Μπαρμπας".Ενα ναυπηγειο που πολυ σπανια βλεπουμε για δεξαμενισμο επιβατηγου.......

----------


## prutanis

Αλλη μια απο το "Αιολος Κεντερης Ι" μπαινοντας στην δεξαμενη "δυσκολες ληψεις" :Wink: 
aeolos kenteris I.jpg

----------


## apollo_express

ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!!!!!!

----------


## polykas

> Σκαραμαγκας σε παλιοτερο δεξαμενισμο!


 
_Πέρσι είχαν μπει τα δύο τους στην 500 του Σκαραμαγκά.Ευχαριστούμε το φίλο prutanis και τον φίλο, που μας παραχώρησε τις φωτό..._

----------


## prutanis

> _Πέρσι είχαν μπει τα δύο τους στην 500 του Σκαραμαγκά.Ευχαριστούμε το φίλο prutanis και τον φίλο, που μας παραχώρησε τις φωτό..._


οι συγκεκριμενες φωτογραφιες φιλε Γιωργο ειναι τραβηγμενες στις 8 και 9 Απριλιου του 2008 :Wink: 
Ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια!

----------


## dimitris

Επτανησος απο τον προσφατο δεξαμενισμο του στην πετρινη του "Βασιλειαδη"
πλωρη δεν υπαρχει... :Very Happy: 
eptanisos.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Υπάρχει απο λίγο παλιότερα...

----------


## gpav

¶ντε να δούμε και αύριο τον ΤΕΟ να χαρούμε λίγο... (ειδικα αν οντως μπει τελικα για ΒΑ Αιγαίο...

Νελίτες του Πειραία περιμένουμε ανταπόκριση στην Μυτιλήνη...

----------


## theofilos-ship

Να εισαι σιγουρος.εγω θα κατεβω  μια βολτα περαμα. :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

σημερα στην Ελευσινα εχουμε αρκετους πελατες.........στη μια δεξαμενη περιποιουμαστε το ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ και στην αλλη τα HIGHSPEED 2 και 4.το HIGHSPEED 2 βρισκεται στο πισω μερος της δεξαμενης ενω το HIGHSPEED IV μπροστα απο αυτο.Δυο σε ενα και σ οποιον αρεσουν οι υπηρεσιες μας............ :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## kapas

> σημερα στην Ελευσινα εχουμε αρκετους πελατες.........στη μια δεξαμενη περιποιουμαστε το ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ και στην αλλη τα HIGHSPEED 2 και 4.το HIGHSPEED 2 βρισκεται στο πισω μερος της δεξαμενης ενω το HIGHSPEED IV μπροστα απο αυτο.Δυο σε ενα και σ οποιον αρεσουν οι υπηρεσιες μας............


  πραγματικα αυτο θελω να το δω!!!!!

----------


## hsw

> σημερα στην Ελευσινα εχουμε αρκετους πελατες.........στη μια δεξαμενη περιποιουμαστε το ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ και στην αλλη τα HIGHSPEED 2 και 4.το HIGHSPEED 2 βρισκεται στο πισω μερος της δεξαμενης ενω το HIGHSPEED IV μπροστα απο αυτο.Δυο σε ενα και σ οποιον αρεσουν οι υπηρεσιες μας............


μήπως υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες?? Ποτέ δεν έχω δει ταχύπλοο σε δεξαμενισμό και θέλω πολύ! Είτε είναι με το 2 και το 4 τώρα ή με άλλα δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα!!

----------


## scoufgian

δυστυχως παιδες λογοι ανωτερας βιας και ασφαλειας δεν μας βοηθησαν να εχουμε φωτορεπορταζ.......

----------


## theofilos-ship



----------


## Naias II

> δυστυχως παιδες λογοι ανωτερας βιας και ασφαλειας δεν μας βοηθησαν να εχουμε φωτορεπορταζ.......


Φαίνεται ο theofilos-ship κατάφερε και τρύπωσε  :Very Happy: . Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε για το ρεπορτάζ  :Cool:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Φίλε theofilos-ship σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το ρεπορτάζ να είσαι καλά!!!*

----------


## sea world

> Φαίνεται ο theofilos-ship κατάφερε και τρύπωσε . Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε για το ρεπορτάζ


Mono pou anevhke lathos ploio, kathws ta Highspeed 2 & 4 zhthsan na anevoun ki ewmfanisthke o Theo!! Anyway! Kai auth kalh einai! Good job theofilos-ship :Cool:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Mono pou anevhke lathos ploio, kathws ta Highspeed 2 & 4 zhthsan na anevoun ki ewmfanisthke o Theo!! Anyway! Kai auth kalh einai! Good job theofilos-ship


*Sea world ο Θεόφιλος σωστά ανέβηκε στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος.Τα Highspeed 2 & 4 έχουν δεξαμενιστεί από χθες στην Ελευσίνα όπως ανέφερε ο φίλος scoufgian.*

----------


## dimitris

Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ θεοφιλος
19/12/2008 ημερομηνια αιτησης
23/02/09-28/02/09 ημερομηνιες που ζητουσε
27/02/09-04/03/09 ημερομηνιες που εγκριθηκαν βεβαια εδω πεσανε μερικες μερες εξω,
αυτα ειναι απο την σελιδα του Υ.Ε.Ν 
τα highspeed συνηθως οπως και περυσι δεν πανε Ελευσινα?
theofilos-ship Ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## sea world

Ennoousa sto site, kathws polloi ap'to forum-opws ki egw :Wink: -perimename Highspeed sth deksamenh kai eidame theofilo!!
Opote mallon einai duskolo opws eipe kai o skoufgian na fotografithoun ta highspeed 2 & 4 twra pou deksamenizonte!!

----------


## dimitris

> Ennoousa sto site, kathws polloi ap'to forum-opws ki egw-perimename Highspeed sth deksamenh kai eidame theofilo!!
> Opote mallon einai duskolo opws eipe kai o skoufgian na fotografithoun ta highspeed 2 & 4 twra pou deksamenizonte!!


Ετσι οπως το εγραφες φιλε μου καταλαβαμε οτι στην δεξαμενη του Περαματος περιμεναμε Highspeed 2 & 4... 
ναι οντως στην Ελευσινα ειναι λιγο δυσκολο για φωτογραφιες απο τις δεξαμενες :Wink:

----------


## sea world

Lupamai pou sas mperdepsa ligaki :Surprised: ops:

----------


## theofilos-ship

Ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια.θα ξαναπαω βεβαια :Wink:

----------


## theofilos-ship

Περαμα
100_0279.jpg

----------


## gpav

Ωραίος ο Μπαρμπας αν και κουτσός. Να τονίσω εδώ οτι τα σημάδια του χρόνου παραμονης του μέχρι και που ανέβηκε στη δεξαμενή είναι αρκετα εμφανή... Ελπίζω(και πιστευω) η Νελ να κάνει μία πολύ καλή δουλεία(αντάξια με του Ταξιάρχη και της Μυτιληνης(?)) και στην εξωτερική εμφάνιση του πλοίου...

Αν μη τι αλλο ένα μεγάλο μέρος θα φοβάται να ταξιδέψει με το πλοίο μετα το ατύχημα...μια καλή εξωτερική εμφάνιση ίσως να πείσει κάποιος "φοβισμενους" να μπουν!

Σε ευχαριστώ εκ μέρους όλων των Νελιτών(και όχι μόνο, πιστεύω) για την υπέροχη αυτή φωτογραφία φίλε μανώλη.

----------


## Speedkiller

Στον φίλο theofilos-ship... :Wink: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31697

----------


## polykas

_Επειδή ο ΤΕΟ μονοπωλεί το ενδιαφέρον κάτι διαφορετικό..._

_Ελευσίνα.ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ-ΗS4-HS2._


1 (10).jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> _Επειδή ο ΤΕΟ μονοπωλεί το ενδιαφέρον κάτι διαφορετικό..._
> 
> _Ελευσίνα.ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ-ΗS4-HS2._
> 
> 
> 1 (10).jpg


*Πραγματικά είναι απίστευτο θέαμα να βλέπεις δύο Highspeed σε μία δεξαμενή και το Κρήτη ΙΙ στην άλλη δεξαμενή!Μπράβο Γιώργο πολύ καλή δουλειά!!!*

----------


## hsw

> _Επειδή ο ΤΕΟ μονοπωλεί το ενδιαφέρον κάτι διαφορετικό..._
> 
> _Ελευσίνα.ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ-ΗS4-HS2._
> 
> 
> 1 (10).jpg


Συγχαριτήρια!! Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία!! Αλήθεια... γιατί μπήκαν στη δεξαμενή μαζί;

----------


## Νaval22

> Συγχαριτήρια!! Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία!! Αλήθεια... γιατί μπήκαν στη δεξαμενή μαζί;


 που είναι το παραξενό? γιατί να μην μπούν μαζί δλδ? όλοι οι καλοί χωράνε σε μια τόσο μεγάλη δεξαμενή

----------


## hsw

> που είναι το παραξενό? γιατί να μην μπούν μαζί δλδ? όλοι οι καλοί χωράνε σε μια τόσο μεγάλη δεξαμενή


μου κάνει εντύπωση... τι κερδίζουν μ' αυτό? τι διαφορά κάνει;

----------


## DriFterPanos

Πιστεύω θα ήταν λίγο χαζό μια τόσο μεγάλη δεξαμενή να την κρατάει ένα τόσο μικρό πλοίο… οπότε έβαλαν και τΆ άλλο… σίγουρα κάτι θα κερδίζουν..

----------


## Thanasis89

Οι μερικές χιλιάδες ευρώ που κοστίζει ένας δεξαμενισμός είναι σίγουρα ο κύριος παράγοντας που τους οδήγησε σ' αυτήν την κίνηση. Βέβαια είναι και αυτά που λέμε... "Μ' ένα σπάρο δύο τριγώνια"  :Wink:  (λιγότερος χρόνος)...

----------


## giannisk88

Γλυτόνουν χώρο, χρόνο, μανούβρες και χρήμα!!!

----------


## Nikos_V

Ο δεξαμενισμος του *Highspeed 3* στο *Νεωριο* Συρου!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

πολυ ωραιες φωτο νικο.ευχαριστουμε.
μια ερωτηση μονο.αυτη η δεξαμενη ειναι σχεδιασμενη για catamaran?

----------


## Nikos_V

Συλβερ ευχαριστω!!Οσο για την δεξαμενη δεν ειναι σχεδιασμενη μονο για καταμαραν αλλα και για μοτορσιπ θαλαμηγους *ρυμουλκα*.Στην *φωτο* αριστερα υπαρχει μια θαλαμηγος σκεπασμενη!!

----------


## hayabusa

πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες. πρώτη φορά τυχαίνει να δω τόσο λεπτομερώς κάποιο από τα 4 να κάνει το μπανάκι του.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Haddock

> αυτη η δεξαμενη ειναι σχεδιασμενη για catamaran?


Δεν είναι δεξαμενή. Η πλατφόρμα που βλέπουμε είναι το Synchrolift.

----------


## Eng

> πολυ ωραιες φωτο νικο.ευχαριστουμε.
> μια ερωτηση μονο.αυτη η δεξαμενη ειναι σχεδιασμενη για catamaran?


Συλβ, αυτός ο τύπος δεξαμενης είναι τα λεγόμενο Shiplift / Syncrolift. Μπήκε στη Σύρο - αν δεν απατώμαι - την ίδια περίοδο που μπήκε και στο Σκαραμαγκά για τον δεηαμενισμό - αποδεξαμενισμό των υποβρυχίων. Παρακάτω δες μια σχηματική απόδοση ενος συστηματος Shiplift. Να σου πω πως στην ουσία η κίνηση γίνεται με βαρόύλκα που ανεβοκατεβάζουν μια πλατφορμα.

what-1.jpg

what-2.jpg

photo 4.jpg

----------


## sylver23

σας ευχαριστω ολους!

----------


## scoufgian

μπραβο Γιωργο.Πολυ καλη η ιδεα σου να μας παρουσιασεις και το τροπο δεξαμενισμου σε μια τετοια πλατφορμα.........Οχι μονο φωτο,να παιρνουμε και καμια εγκυκλοπαιδικη γνωση :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## polykas

> Συλβ, αυτός ο τύπος δεξαμενης είναι τα λεγόμενο Shiplift / Syncrolift. Μπήκε στη Σύρο - αν δεν απατώμαι - την ίδια περίοδο που μπήκε και στο Σκαραμαγκά για τον δεηαμενισμό - αποδεξαμενισμό των υποβρυχίων. Παρακάτω δες μια σχηματική απόδοση ενος συστηματος Shiplift. Να σου πω πως στην ουσία η κίνηση γίνεται με βαρόύλκα που ανεβοκατεβάζουν μια πλατφορμα.


_Mπράβο Eng.Σε ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση.Για να μαθαίνουν και ορισμένοι που τριγυρνούν στις δεξαμενές...
_

----------


## Νaval22

> Συλβ, αυτός ο τύπος δεξαμενης είναι τα λεγόμενο Shiplift / Syncrolift. Μπήκε στη Σύρο - αν δεν απατώμαι - την ίδια περίοδο που μπήκε και στο Σκαραμαγκά για τον δεηαμενισμό - αποδεξαμενισμό των υποβρυχίων. Παρακάτω δες μια σχηματική απόδοση ενος συστηματος Shiplift. Να σου πω πως στην ουσία η κίνηση γίνεται με βαρόύλκα που ανεβοκατεβάζουν μια πλατφορμα.


μπράβο τα ξέρεις καλά θα σε βάλω για παρουσιάση στο αντίστοιχο κεφάλαίο των ναυπηγικών εγκαταστάσεων του ακατανόμαστου...χαχα

----------


## Eng

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους σας. Συμερίζομαι απόλυτα την άποψη του Γιάννη. Θέλω πολύ να έχει και αυτή την όψη το Ναυτιλία, γιατι το αξίζει και θελω να ξεχωρίζει.. 
Όσο για σενα Στεφανε, το συγκεκριμένο θεμα το είχα ήδη κάνει παρουσίαση στον ακατονόμαστο το καιρό εκεινο. Και τι έγινε? Ξερεις πολύ καλά τι πήρα στο τελος..! :Razz:

----------


## xaloba

> Μπήκε στη Σύρο - αν δεν απατώμαι - την ίδια περίοδο που μπήκε και στο Σκαραμαγκά για τον δεηαμενισμό - αποδεξαμενισμό των υποβρυχίων.


Στο Νεωριο εγκαταστηθηκε το 2002-03 αναγκαστικα για να καθελκυστουν τα 2 εκει ναυπηγημενα megayachts Annaliese & Alysia. Εκτοτε χρησιμοποιειται και για δεξαμενισμους.

----------


## scoufgian

για παμε για δεξαμενισμο του ΚΡΗΤΗ 1
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32362

----------


## dimitris

Την εκανες την βολτα σου σημερα... Ωραιος ο Γιαννης!!!

----------


## scoufgian

εισοδος του ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ το πρωι ,σε μια απο τις δεξαμενες των Ναυπηγειων Ελευσινας
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32366

----------


## Vortigern

Να και μια μερα που εκανε και κατι χρησιμο :Razz: !!Μπραβο ρε Γιαννη ωραιος!!

----------


## Rocinante

> εισοδος του ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ το πρωι ,σε μια απο τις δεξαμενες των Ναυπηγειων Ελευσινας
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32366


 Γιαννη απιστευτη φωτογραφια απο μια σπανια γωνια με το City of York στο βαθος. Μπραβο !!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Γιάννη φανταστικές φωτογραφίες και οι δύο μπράβο σου!!*

----------


## moutsokwstas

> για παμε για δεξαμενισμο του ΚΡΗΤΗ 1
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32362


 για μενα προσωπικα απο τις καλυτερες φωτο δεξαμενισμου, αν κρινω κι απο το σημειο της ληψης αλλα κι απο το βαπορι!

----------


## scoufgian

ανοιξτε τις πορτες να δεξαμενιστωωωωωωωωω.δεν προλαβαινωωωωω.Σημερα με πορεια τα Ναυπηγεια Ελευσινας
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32396

----------


## Haddock

Δεν αναφέρεται ποιο από τα κόκκινα είναι, σημασία έχει που βλέπουμε την καλλίγραμμη γάστρα της ρουκέτας...  :Smile: 

 

Τα σέβη μας στον *φωτογράφο*.

----------


## Leo

Προσπάθησα να μιμηθώ τον dimitri αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα καθόλου, oπότε πάρτε μια γεύση του δεξαμενισμού του Κρήτη Ι, απο αλλή γωνία, στην Ελευσίνα εδώ γαιτί δεν είναι για γκάλερι  :Sad: . Διακρίνεται δίπλα το highspeed 1. Το πλοίο είναι μαλλον έτοιμο και προβλέπω αύριο πρωί πρωί να πέσει  για να μπεί η Πασιφάη.

P1150318.jpg

----------


## Leo

Δίπλα και μαζί με το highspeed 1 στην ίδια δεξαμενή το highspeed 5. Ακόμη πιο αριστερά μόνο του το Εξπρές Σκιάθος. 

P1150289.jpg


Επίσης λίγο πιο πέρα, εκτός δεξαμενής το Μυρτιδιώτισσα, μάλλον φρεσκοβαμένο...

P1150295.jpg

----------


## dimitris

> Προσπάθησα να μιμηθώ τον dimitri αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα καθόλου, oπότε πάρτε μια γεύση του δεξαμενισμού του Κρήτη Ι, απο αλλή γωνία, στην Ελευσίνα εδώ γαιτί δεν είναι για γκάλερι . Διακρίνεται δίπλα το highspeed 1. Το πλοίο είναι μαλλον έτοιμο και προβλέπω αύριο πρωί πρωί να πέσει για να μπεί η Πασιφάη.


Leo δεν χρειαζεται να μιμηθεις κανεναν, τα ναυπηγεια Ελευσινας ειναι απο τα δυσκολα και επικινδυνα μερη για φωτογραφια :Wink: 
Ευχαριστουμε για την φωτογραφιες!!!

----------


## Vortigern

> Δίπλα και μαζί με το highspeed 1 στην ίδια δεξαμενή το highspeed 5. Ακόμη πιο αριστερά μόνο του το Εξπρές Σκιάθος. 
> 
> P1150289.jpg
> 
> 
> Επίσης λίγο πιο πέρα, εκτός δεξαμενής το Μυρτιδιώτισσα, μάλλον φρεσκοβαμένο...
> 
> P1150295.jpg


Πισω στην ντανα μηπως γνωριζουμε ποια ειναι τα παροπλισμενα πλοια?Και αν ειναι παροπλισμενα?Διακρινω πλοιο τις ΣΑΟΣ η με γελουν τα ματια μου?

Λεο ομορφες φωτογραφιες μπραβο!

----------


## Rocinante

> Πισω στην ντανα μηπως γνωριζουμε ποια ειναι τα παροπλισμενα πλοια?Και αν ειναι παροπλισμενα?Διακρινω πλοιο τις ΣΑΟΣ η με γελουν τα ματια μου?
> 
> Λεο ομορφες φωτογραφιες μπραβο!


Μπραβο ματι. Λοιπον εχουμε και λεμε στην πρωτη φωτογραφια ακριβως στο κεντρο ειναι το Ivory μαζι με το The Emerald. Στην δευτερη φωτογραφια ειναι το Van Gogh το Dushess M. o Ερμης Ακρη το Kelly και εσυ αναγνωρισες το Παναγια Κρημνιοτισσα. Τα αλλα 2 δεν τα ξερω

----------


## Vortigern

> Μπραβο ματι. Λοιπον εχουμε και λεμε στην πρωτη φωτογραφια ακριβως στο κεντρο ειναι το Ivory μαζι με το The Emerald. Στην τριτη φωτογραφια ειναι το Van Gogh το Dushess M. o Ερμης Ακρη το Kelly και εσυ αναγνωρισες το Παναγια Κρημνιοτισσα. Τα αλλα 2 δεν τα ξερω


Σε ευχαριστω Roci για την αμεση απαντηση.!!! :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

Πηρε ο αλλος τα βουνα γερος ανθρωπος για να μας δειξει τις δεξαμενες και εμεις κοιταμε στο βαθος. Να ειχε αραγε και καμια σακουλα και μαχαιρι για κανα χορτο?

----------


## dimitris

Ολοι τα βουνα ειχαμε παρει σημερα Αντωνη να περιμενουμε την Πασιφαη :Very Happy: 
αλλα ο γερος ανθρωπος που λες πρεπει να μαζεψε 2-3 κιλα :Razz: 

το Θεοφιλο στην δεξαμενη τον ειδαμε??? :Very Happy:  :Razz: 
teo.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

> Πηρε ο αλλος τα βουνα γερος ανθρωπος για να μας δειξει τις δεξαμενες και εμεις κοιταμε στο βαθος. Να ειχε αραγε και καμια σακουλα και μαχαιρι για κανα χορτο?


Εγω του παραγγειλα μια σακουλα χειροβοσκοι τωρα εν ηξερω τσεβρηκε η θα μου μαντζεψε τιοτα ραδικια?Α να δουμε ηντα θα μας εφερη αμα γυριση... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Vortigern

> Ολοι τα βουνα ειχαμε παρει σημερα Αντωνη να περιμενουμε την Πασιφαη
> αλλα ο γερος ανθρωπος που λες πρεπει να μαζεψε 2-3 κιλα
> 
> το Θεοφιλο στην δεξαμενη τον ειδαμε???
> teo.jpg


Τα καλαμακια τι κοιτανε?Κατασκοποι ειναι?Μηπως ειναι μυστικες καμερες?Μηπως ειναι ζευγαρη?Μηπως εχουν και ποτιρι απο κατω τους?Μηπως βγηκα λιγο off topic?Και μηπως εκανα πολλες ερωτησεις?

----------


## scoufgian

> Τα καλαμακια τι κοιτανε?Κατασκοποι ειναι?Μηπως ειναι μυστικες καμερες?Μηπως ειναι ζευγαρη?Μηπως εχουν και ποτιρι απο κατω τους?Μηπως βγηκα λιγο off topic?Και μηπως εκανα πολλες ερωτησεις?


Ειπαμε να κανουμε διδακτορικο στη δεξαμενη οποτε επιστρατευτηκαν και οι καφεδες.Αλλοι ξεροσταλιαζανε κι αλλοι ............ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## polykas

*Ελευσίνα 14-3-2009.

Δεξαμενισμός Κρήτη Ι,HS 1-HS 5,Fc 4-Εξ.Σκιάθος.*

7.jpg

----------


## dimitris

Ωραιος ο Γιωργος!
το Κρητη και Θεοφιλος επεσαν απο τις δεξαμενες Ελευσινος και Περαματος.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Ωραιος ο Γιωργος!
> το Κρητη και Θεοφιλος επεσαν απο τις δεξαμενες Ελευσινος και Περαματος.


K δεν έχεις φώτο???Απαράδεκτο.... :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## MYTILENE

> *Ελευσίνα 14-3-2009.*
> 
> *Δεξαμενισμός Κρήτη Ι,HS 1-HS 5,Fc 4-Εξ.Σκιάθος.*
> 
> 7.jpg


 Αυτές δεν είναι δεξαμενές Ελευσίνας,δεξαμενές Βαρδινογιάννη είναι :Wink:  :Razz: !!!Ωραίος o polykas

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μια ευγενικη παραχωρηση απο το πληρωμα του βαποριου, το οποιο ευχαριστω θερμα γι'αυτη την πολυ καλη φωτογραφια σε δεξαμενισμο στη Συρο. Αφιερωμενη στον Polyka, στο Leo και στο Θαναση.

Εικόνα 0042.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώ Captain_Nionios, συνέβη το αντίθετο από αυτό που ίσως θα έπρεπε  :Very Happy: . Επιφυλάσσομαι!

----------


## Thanasis89

> Μια ευγενικη παραχωρηση απο το πληρωμα του βαποριου, το οποιο ευχαριστω θερμα γι'αυτη την πολυ καλη φωτογραφια σε δεξαμενισμο στη Συρο. Αφιερωμενη στον Polyka, στο Leo και στο Θαναση.
> 
> Εικόνα 0042.jpg


Μας έστειλες ! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Διονύση ! Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία ! Τους φυλάω κι εγώ κάτι πες τους !

----------


## polykas

> Μια ευγενικη παραχωρηση απο το πληρωμα του βαποριου, το οποιο ευχαριστω θερμα γι'αυτη την πολυ καλη φωτογραφια σε δεξαμενισμο στη Συρο. Αφιερωμενη στον Polyka, στο Leo και στο Θαναση.
> 
> Εικόνα 0042.jpg


_
Διονύση  ευχαριστώ πολύ και εσένα και το πλήρωμα, για την πραγματικά όμορφη φωτογραφία...
_

----------


## polykas

_¶ς δούμε και την μεγάλη πλωτή του Περάματος και μία φορά χωρίς πλοίο..._

4.jpg

----------


## sylver23

συμφωνα με τον ολπ εχουμε

στην μεγαλη βασιλειαδη:
26-03 με 27-03 *ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α* 
30-03 με 04-04 *ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ ΚΑΛΒΟΣ*

στην μικρη βασιλειαδη:
26-03 με 29-03 *ΔΩΔΕΚΑΝΗΣΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ*

στην μεγαλη περαματος:

30-03 με 05-04 *ΕΛΛΗ Τ*
06-04 με 09-04 *SALAMIS GLORY (C/S)*

υπενθυμιζω οτι χρειαζετε μεγαλη προσοχη και αποφυγετε την βασιλειαδη ιδιαιτερα το βραδυ

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Θεοφιλος στο περαμα!!!!

DSC00281 (Custom).jpg

----------


## dimitris

Πηνελοπη Α. η αγαπη του roci... :Very Happy:  στην μεγαλη πετρινη του Βασιλειαδη φωτογραφια μεσα απο την καμπινα μου στο SuperFast XII
penelope a.jpg

----------


## apollo_express

Πατρίδα ζωγράφισες πάλι!!!

----------


## Rocinante

Δημητρη προτοτυπη ληψη σε ευχαριστω που με θυμηθηκες.

----------


## dimitris

Πατριδα σ'ευχαριστω!
Αντωνη λογικο ειναι Πηνελοπη Α.= Αντωνης :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## φανούλα

> Πηνελοπη Α. η αγαπη του roci... στην μεγαλη πετρινη του Βασιλειαδη φωτογραφια μεσα απο την καμπινα μου στο SuperFast XII
> penelope a.jpg


 Μόνο του Ρόσι :Wink:  :Razz: ??

----------


## opelmanos

Παιδιά: Όποιος γνωρίζει ασ μου λύσει μια απορια:Όταν το πλοίο βρίσκεται σηκωμένο στη δεξαμενή, οι ηλεκτρομηχανές εχω δει σε μερικά πλοία οτι δουλεύουν.Πώς ψύχονται?δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος να υποστούν βλάβη?είναι σωστή η χρησημοποίηση τους σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις?

----------


## Speedkiller

Kαι σε μια πιο συνιθισμένη πόζα...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34206


*Στον Rocinante και την φανούλα...* :Very Happy:

----------


## Ergis

πολυ ομορφο το βαψιμο της αγκυρας...αν και εγω θα το προτιμουσα ασπρο και μες την αγκυρα οπως παλια

----------


## dimitris

> Μόνο του Ρόσι??


 Ουπςςς... :Very Happy:  φυσικα και σε εσενα φανουλα ξεχασα εισαι η δευτερη fan μετα τον Αντωνη, αλλα το Α. ειπαμε = Αντωνης :Very Happy:

----------


## φανούλα

Το Α δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να το αλλάξω :Very Happy: ... ευχαριστώ πολύ όμως για τις πανέμορφες φώτο σας και Έργη η άγκυρα καλύτερα όπως είναι !!! ¶λλοι αν μπορούσανε θα την βάφανε ολόκληρη μπλε :Wink:  :Very Happy: ...

----------


## sylver23

ας το δουμε και σε αλλες τρεις φωτο να παιρνει το μπανακι του

πριν το σουρουπο (προσεχτε στα δεξια, στην δεξαμενη που καποιος εγραψε πηνελοπη α.)

το βραδακι -πλωρη
το βραδακι -πρυμη

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Αψογος ο sylver οπως παντα :Wink: πολυ ωραιες οι φωτο της ποπης :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

Και μετά τον άρχοντα της Νύχτας  :Smile:  ας βάλω και γω μια ταπεινή Elli T στο Περαμα!

----------


## Νaval22

πεντάφτερο είναι το εργαλείο.....μπράβο :Wink:

----------


## theofilos-ship

Ωραια φωτο speed..

----------


## Rocinante

Speedkiller σε ευχαριστω για την φωτο του πλοιου καθως και μπραβο για την αποκαλυπτικη του Ελλη Τ.
Sylver νομιζω οτι ειναι οι ομορφοτερες βραδυνες φωτογραφιες που εχεις βγαλει ποτε.
Που να ωφειλεται αραγε... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Και δεν ημουν εγω που εβαψα τον τοιχο στην δεξαμενη.
Εγω θα εγραφα Horsa...

----------


## Eng

> πεντάφτερο είναι το εργαλείο.....μπράβο


Και..τι αλλο Στεφανε?? Κλασικη και Υπεροχη Γνησια Ιαπωνική διαμήκης ανύψωση γαστρας με απολήξεις V.
Πάντως παιδια (Συλβ, Killer) πολύ ομορφες φωτο!!

----------


## theofilos-ship

*ELLI T.Με καλη παρεα...*
100_0337.jpg

100_0341.jpg

----------


## .voyager

> Mε καλή παρέα


Υπάρχουν και... "φωτοντοκουμέντα" γι΄αυτό  :Cool:  Καλημέρα!

----------


## Leo

Να μας πείτε τις μάρκες των τσιγάρων σας, γιατί αντί να βελτιωνόμαστε μάλλον πήραμε φόρα... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Δεν βλέπω να την γλυτώνουμε και η πληροφορία που ζήτησα θα χρειαστεί..... Κανονίστε ε?

----------


## Leo

Στις δεξαμενές Βασειλιάδη μπαίνει αυτή την ώρα ο Ανδρέας Κάλβος, για τη ετήσια επιθεώρηση του.

----------


## roussosf

δεν μου λες LEO αυπνιες εχεις?
τι real time ενημερωση ειναι αυτη........

----------


## Speedkiller

> δεν μου λες LEO αυπνιες εχεις?
> τι real time ενημερωση ειναι αυτη........


Εγώ φταίω...Toν έχω τσιτώσει να καθεται σtο ais! :Very Happy:  :Razz: 
Μπράβο στους Νυχτερινούς Reporter!!! :Surprised:

----------


## Speedkiller

Αυτο που μόλις παρατήρησα είναι πως ενώ στα περισσοτερα πλοία που έχω δει σε δεξαμενή οι προπέλλες γυρνούν με φορά προς κεντρο του πλοίου στην έλλη γυρνούν με φορά προς τα πλευρά του πλοίου!Δεν υπάρχει καμιά ουσιαστική διαφορα ε? :Smile:

----------


## giannisk88

> Αυτο που μόλις παρατήρησα είναι πως ενώ στα περισσοτερα πλοία που έχω δει σε δεξαμενή οι προπέλλες γυρνούν με φορά προς κεντρο του πλοίου στην έλλη γυρνούν με φορά προς τα πλευρά του πλοίου!Δεν υπάρχει καμιά ουσιαστική διαφορα ε?


Αν είναι σταθερού βήματος υπάρχει και η περίπτωση να τις έβαλαν στο ανάποδα δοκιμαστικά. Αλλα γενικά _δε νομίζω_ να υπάρχει διαφορά στη φορά που γυρνάνε.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Αν είναι σταθερού βήματος υπάρχει και η περίπτωση να τις έβαλαν στο ανάποδα δοκιμαστικά. Αλλα γενικά _δε νομίζω_ να υπάρχει διαφορά στη φορά που γυρνάνε.


Λοιπόν ακυρο...Παρατηρώντας μερικές προπελίτσες σταθερού βήματος όλες με φορα προς τα πλευρά γυρνούν στο πρόσω(αυτό εννούσα πριν!)!Πως και είχα λανθασμένη εντύπωση? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :?Sorry για τα άκυρα μου...

----------


## Leo

> Αυτο που μόλις παρατήρησα είναι πως ενώ στα περισσοτερα πλοία που έχω δει σε δεξαμενή οι προπέλλες γυρνούν με φορά προς κεντρο του πλοίου (*εσώστροφες*) στην έλλη γυρνούν με φορά προς τα πλευρά (*εξώστροφες*) του πλοίου!Δεν υπάρχει καμιά ουσιαστική διαφορα ε?


Θα μας πουν τα συν και τα μείον οι ναυπηγοί της παρέας. Εμένα μου έκανε εντύπωση το μόνοτιμονο της Έλλης.

----------


## Leo

Μεγάλη κίνηση σήμερα το θέμα... η ωραία ¶ρτεμις της HSW  προςς Ελευσίνα αυτή την ώρα (σήμερα έχω βάρδυα στο Nautilia.traffic, μαζί με τον speedkiller)  :Razz:

----------


## Speedkiller

Οντως...Χε χε!Ο κεντερης Πλησιάζει σε δεξαμενη!??:???:Και αν και ακυρο η Perla στον προλιμένα... :Wink:

----------


## dimitris

αλλοι εινα οπτικοι τυποι και αλλοι ακουστικοι ή και τα δυο :Razz:  :Very Happy: 
αντε καντε και καμια βαρδια... :Very Happy:

----------


## apari

Στην μόνιμη Βασιλειάδη βρίσκεται το Α. Κάλβος και θα είναι εκει μέχρι την Τεταρτη απο όσο ξέρω.
Κανείς απο τους ειδικούς έχει σκοπο να καλύψει το "ρεπορταζ" ;

----------


## Nikos_V

Το *Salamis Glory* στο Νεοριο.

----------


## polykas

*Ευχαριστούμε τον φίλο Νίκο V για την υπέροχη φωτογραφία του...*

----------


## polykas

> Στην μόνιμη Βασιλειάδη βρίσκεται το Α. Κάλβος και θα είναι εκει μέχρι την Τεταρτη απο όσο ξέρω.
> Κανείς απο τους ειδικούς έχει σκοπο να καλύψει το "ρεπορταζ" ;


_Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο apari_._Αποκλειστικά...

_1.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Kαι η όμορφη Πόπη..._

2.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

> Χωρίς να φωτογραφιθεί :sad:, τέτοια αποστροφή για το πλοίο?


Οχι κ αποστροφή... :Wink: Παραπονιαρηδες... :Razz: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35184
*Στον Leo η φώτο...* :Very Happy:

----------


## apari

> _Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο apari_._Αποκλειστικά...
> 
> _1.jpg


Να σαι καλά φίλε Polykas ... πάνω που είχα αρχίσει να απογοητεύομαι .... και είχα και σκοπό να σας το δείξω ...:-P:-P
Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## Leo

¶νοιξη!!! ξεχάστηκε το θέμα.... Σκάλισα το αρχείο μου και ανταποδίδω στον φίλο *polykas* το *Blue Star 1* στο Νeorion την 03.02.06

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια!!!!!

----------


## nickosps

Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία Leo! Μπράβο!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Mετά την πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία του Captain Leo από τον δεξαμενισμό του BLUE STAR 1 aς δούμε και το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στην Ελευσίνα το οποίο έχει ανεβεί στην δεξαμενή από την Δευτέρα..*
P4290889.jpg

P4290891.jpg

P4290893.jpg

*Υ.Γ Οι φώτο δεν έχουν το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα διότι είναι τραβηγμένες μέσα από πούλμαν....*

----------


## ndimitr93

> *Mετά την πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία του Captain Leo από τον δεξαμενισμό του BLUE STAR 1 aς δούμε και το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στην Ελευσίνα το οποίο έχει ανεβεί στην δεξαμενή από την Δευτέρα..*
> P4290889.jpg
> 
> P4290891.jpg
> 
> P4290893.jpg
> 
> *Υ.Γ Οι φώτο δεν έχουν το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα διότι είναι τραβηγμένες μέσα από πούλμαν....*


Μας δουλεύεις ρε Γιάννη?...Ούτε που φαίνεται ότι είναι τραβηγμένες από πούλμαν!!! Ωραίος....για μίλα με την διεύθυνση του σχολείου να πάτε κι άλλες εκδρομές προς Λουτράκι!!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## kapas

> *Mετά την πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία του Captain Leo από τον δεξαμενισμό του BLUE STAR 1 aς δούμε και το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στην Ελευσίνα το οποίο έχει ανεβεί στην δεξαμενή από την Δευτέρα..*
> P4290889.jpg
> 
> P4290891.jpg
> 
> P4290893.jpg
> 
> *Υ.Γ Οι φώτο δεν έχουν το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα διότι είναι τραβηγμένες μέσα από πούλμαν....*


 εγω θα σου πω οτι με αυτες τις φωτο μου ανεβασες την διαθεση κατακορυφα ομως!!!! :Razz:  :Wink:  :Razz:  να σαι καλα!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Γιάννη αν δεν το έλεγες δεν θα φαινόταν. Είναι πολύ καλές οι φωτογραφίες σου !

----------


## Leo

Σας τα είπα ο Γιαννάκης, με κάθε νέα φωτογραφία, είναι μια έκπληξη!! Ευχάριστούμε Γιάννη! Μπράβο. :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

> *Mετά την πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία του Captain Leo από τον δεξαμενισμό του BLUE STAR 1 aς δούμε και το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στην Ελευσίνα το οποίο έχει ανεβεί στην δεξαμενή από την Δευτέρα..*
> P4290889.jpg
> 
> P4290891.jpg
> 
> P4290893.jpg
> 
> *Υ.Γ Οι φώτο δεν έχουν το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα διότι είναι τραβηγμένες μέσα από πούλμαν....*


Μπραβο Γιαννη ειναι πολυ καλες!!! :Wink:

----------


## marsant

Γιαννη πολυ ωραιες οι φωτογραφιες σου!Μπραβο!

----------


## scoufgian

Γιαννη πραγματικα καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες!!!!Μπραβο

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Eγω θα ειθελα φοτο αν μπορει καπιος? απο το φετινο δεξαμενισμο του ΑΓΙΟΥ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ..

----------


## sylver23

οταν μπει για δεξαμενισμο θα τραβηξουμε.

γιαννη μονο απο εσενα δεν περιμενα φωτο απο ελευσινα!!Σου κατσε καλα η εκδρομη και το αποτελεσμα ειναι παρα πολυ καλο και ας ειναι απο πουλμαν.
Πιστευω και χωρις να παρεξηγηθει καποιος οτι ειναι απο τις πιο κατατοπιστικες(στο θεμα του ποσο καλα φαινεται το πλοιο στην δεξαμενη) και καθαρες που εχουμε δει τα ναυπηγεια ελευσινας.Ισως να οφειλεται στο οτι το πουλμαν εχει καποιο υψος οποτε και καλυτερη ορατοτητα προς το ναυπηγειο!

----------


## giorgosss

Γιάννη σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις φωτογραφίες!
Μήπως κανείς άλλος καλός συμφορουμίτης σκοπεύει να πάει προς τα εκεί για να μας χαρίσει πιο "αποκαλυπτικές" φωτογραφίες πρίν πέσει???????? :Razz:  :Razz: :-|

----------


## japan

> *Mετά την πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία του Captain Leo από τον δεξαμενισμό του BLUE STAR 1 aς δούμε και το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στην Ελευσίνα το οποίο έχει ανεβεί στην δεξαμενή από την Δευτέρα..*
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37100
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37101
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37102
> 
> *Υ.Γ Οι φώτο δεν έχουν το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα διότι είναι τραβηγμένες μέσα από πούλμαν....*



Μαλλον ειναι τοσο καλες γιατι ειναι μεσα απο το πουλμαν το οποιο εχει ενα σχετικο υψος με αποτελεσμα να φαινονται και τα υφαλα.

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Μπραβο Γιαννακη,πολυ καλες οι φωτο του βαπορα. :Very Happy: να εισαι καλα.

----------


## nickosps

Ένα μπράβο στον Γιάννη για τις φωτογραφίες από τον δεξαμενισμό του Λισσός!

----------


## Speedkiller

Αυτό που με εκπλήσσει πως και προπέλλες του Λισσός είναι εξωστρεφείς...Κ όμως στα απόνερα μόνο αυτό δεν φαίνεται!!!Πρέπει να ναι πολύ κοντά στο πηδάλιο αλλιώς δεν εξηγείται!Εν πλω θα μπορούσε άνετα να πει κανείς πως είναι κ μονοπρόπελλο κρίνοντας απ τα απόνερα!

----------


## giorgosss

> Αυτό που με εκπλήσσει πως και προπέλλες του Λισσός είναι εξωστρεφείς...Κ όμως στα απόνερα μόνο αυτό δεν φαίνεται!!!Πρέπει να ναι πολύ κοντά στο πηδάλιο αλλιώς δεν εξηγείται!Εν πλω θα μπορούσε άνετα να πει κανείς πως είναι κ μονοπρόπελλο κρίνοντας απ τα απόνερα!


Speed και εγώ την ίδια απορία είχα εκφράσει παλιότερα.. :Razz:

----------


## polykas

> ¶νοιξη!!! ξεχάστηκε το θέμα.... Σκάλισα το αρχείο μου και ανταποδίδω στον φίλο *polykas* το *Blue Star 1* στο Νeorion την 03.02.06


_Σε ευχαριστώ καλέ φίλε Leo.To θέμα όντως ξεχάστηκε ,αλλά θα πάρει μπροστά τον Μάιο, γιατί έχουμε αρκετά μπανάκια ..._

----------


## polykas

> *Mετά την πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία του Captain Leo από τον δεξαμενισμό του BLUE STAR 1 aς δούμε και το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στην Ελευσίνα το οποίο έχει ανεβεί στην δεξαμενή από την Δευτέρα..*
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37100
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37101
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37102
> 
> *Υ.Γ Οι φώτο δεν έχουν το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα διότι είναι τραβηγμένες μέσα από πούλμαν....*


*
Τέλειες οι φωτογραφίες σου Γιάννη.Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ...* :Very Happy:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Εδώ ακόμα μία φωτογραφία του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στην Ελευσίνα αφιερωμένη στον φίλο polykas!*

----------


## polykas

_Tέλεια φίλε Γιάννη.Σε ευχαριστώ για ακόμη μία φορά..._

----------


## vinman

> *Mετά την πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία του Captain Leo από τον δεξαμενισμό του BLUE STAR 1 aς δούμε και το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στην Ελευσίνα το οποίο έχει ανεβεί στην δεξαμενή από την Δευτέρα..*
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37100
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37101
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37102
> 
> *Υ.Γ Οι φώτο δεν έχουν το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα διότι είναι τραβηγμένες μέσα από πούλμαν....*


Εξαιρετικές Γιάννη!!
Να'σαι καλά! :Wink:

----------


## agira

Παληκάρια χθές επισκεύθηκα το Λισσός στην δεξαμενή κάθησα εκεί από τις 7'00 το πρωί μέχρι τις 17''00 το μεσημέρι και έχω να πώ ότι θέλει πάρα πολύ βάψιμο όλα τα εξωτερικά καταστρώματα θα βαφτούν ανοιχτό πράσινο (ώπος όλα τα πλοία της ΑΝΕΚ για να μοιάζουν στον Έλυρο) την Τετάρτη κατεβαίνει και πάει Πέραμα,ξέχασα να πω ότι τις προπέλες τις βγάλανε και σβήσανε το όνομα στην πρύμνη και το νοηλόγιο,Και οταν επανέλθει το βυθησμένο σημείο θα είναι βαμμένο μπλε.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Παληκάρια χθές επισκεύθηκα το Λισσός στην δεξαμενή κάθησα εκεί από τις 7'00 το πρωί μέχρι τις 17''00 το μεσημέρι και έχω να πώ ότι θέλει πάρα πολύ βάψιμο όλα τα εξωτερικά καταστρώματα θα βαφτούν ανοιχτό πράσινο (ώπος όλα τα πλοία της ΑΝΕΚ για να μοιάζουν στον Έλυρο) την Τετάρτη κατεβαίνει και πάει Πέραμα,ξέχασα να πω ότι τις προπέλες τις βγάλανε και σβήσανε το όνομα στην πρύμνη και το νοηλόγιο,Και οταν επανέλθει το βυθησμένο σημείο θα είναι βαμμένο μπλε.


Φωτο δεν έχει ντε??? :Very Happy: :mrgreen:

----------


## kapas

> Παληκάρια χθές επισκεύθηκα το Λισσός στην δεξαμενή κάθησα εκεί από τις 7'00 το πρωί μέχρι τις 17''00 το μεσημέρι και έχω να πώ ότι θέλει πάρα πολύ βάψιμο όλα τα εξωτερικά καταστρώματα θα βαφτούν ανοιχτό πράσινο (ώπος όλα τα πλοία της ΑΝΕΚ για να μοιάζουν στον Έλυρο) την Τετάρτη κατεβαίνει και πάει Πέραμα,ξέχασα να πω ότι τις προπέλες τις βγάλανε και σβήσανε το όνομα στην πρύμνη και το νοηλόγιο,Και οταν επανέλθει το βυθησμένο σημείο θα είναι βαμμένο μπλε.


ξερεις αν θα αλλαξουν την γραμματοσειρα??

----------


## orisibios

> Αυτό που με εκπλήσσει πως και προπέλλες του Λισσός είναι εξωστρεφείς...Κ όμως στα απόνερα μόνο αυτό δεν φαίνεται!!!Πρέπει να ναι πολύ κοντά στο πηδάλιο αλλιώς δεν εξηγείται!Εν πλω θα μπορούσε άνετα να πει κανείς πως είναι κ μονοπρόπελλο κρίνοντας απ τα απόνερα!


Και γω αυτο ακριβως νομιζα.Δεν κανει σχεδον καθολου απονερα απο τις προπελες. Αντιθετα το Ελ.Βενιζελος γιατι σηκωνει ολη τη θαλασσα πανω??

----------


## dimitris

> Και γω αυτο ακριβως νομιζα.Δεν κανει σχεδον καθολου απονερα απο τις προπελες. Αντιθετα το Ελ.Βενιζελος γιατι σηκωνει ολη τη θαλασσα πανω??


Μια απαντηση που μπορω να δωσω για το Ελ. Βενιζελος κι αν κανω λαθος ας με διορθωσει καποιος ειδικος η προπελες του εχουν μεγαλη αποσταση μεταξυ τους και η γαστρα του οσο κι αν φαινεται περιεργο αυτο για την ηλικια του πλοιου ειναι περιπου σαν Highspeed...

----------


## orisibios

Μηπως ειναι πολυ επιφανειακες?Ας μας πει καποιος γνωστης....

----------


## Νaval22

> Και γω αυτο ακριβως νομιζα.Δεν κανει σχεδον καθολου απονερα απο τις προπελες. Αντιθετα το Ελ.Βενιζελος γιατι σηκωνει ολη τη θαλασσα πανω??





> Μια απαντηση που μπορω να δωσω για το Ελ. Βενιζελος κι αν κανω λαθος ας με διορθωσει καποιος ειδικος η προπελες του εχουν μεγαλη αποσταση μεταξυ τους και η γαστρα του οσο κι αν φαινεται περιεργο αυτο για την ηλικια του πλοιου ειναι περιπου σαν Highspeed...


Το Λισσος έχει τις προπέλες εκεί που πρέπει να τις έχει σε σχέση με τη γεωμετρία της πρύμνης του
Όσο για τα απόνερα πρέπει να ξεχωρίσουμε πως η κύρια αιτία αναταραχής δεν είναι οι προπέλες αλλά η ίδια η γάστρα που κινείται μέσα στο νερό,το σχήμα στη πρύμνη για παράδειγμα καθορίζει σε μεγάλο βαθμό το δημιουργούμενο σύστημα κυματισμού εκεί,το οποίο σύστημα κυματισμού συμβάλει με την αναταραχη των ελίκων και δημιουργεί την οπτική εικόνα που βλέπουμε,στα συμβατικά πλοία

Σε άλλα πλοία πχ Νήσος Χίος μπορείς να ξεχωρίσεις πολύ εύκολα το απόνερο της προπέλας απο το απόνερο του πλοίου το οποίο επυταχύνεται και αποκολλάται απο το "duct tail" αν κάποιος δεί αυτό θα καταλάβει πόσο μικρή είναι η αναταραχή των ελίκων σε σχέση με το σύστημα κυματισμού της γάστρας που αποτελεί στην ουσία το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό της ενέργεια που δαπανά το πλοίο για τη πρόωση του,δλδ την ενέργεια που μεταφράζεται σε αντίσταση.

Δημήτρη σωστή η επισύμανση σου για τη γάστρα του Βενιζέλου έχει πολλά από τα χαρακτηριστικά μιας σύγχρονης,όπως έχει για παράδειγμα και ο Διαγόρας,και προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων να πώ πως με τον όρο γάστρα σαν highspeed δεν εννοεί πλοία σαν τα ταχύπλοα της hellenic αλλά τα ferries υψηλών ταχυτήτων.

----------


## giannisk88

> Το Λισσος έχει τις προπέλες εκεί που πρέπει να τις έχει σε σχέση με τη γεωμετρία της πρύμνης του
> Όσο για τα απόνερα πρέπει να ξεχωρίσουμε πως η κύρια αιτία αναταραχής δεν είναι οι προπέλες αλλά η ίδια η γάστρα που κινείται μέσα στο νερό,το σχήμα στη πρύμνη για παράδειγμα καθορίζει σε μεγάλο βαθμό το δημιουργούμενο σύστημα κυματισμού εκεί,το οποίο σύστημα κυματισμού συμβάλει με την αναταραχη των ελίκων και δημιουργεί την οπτική εικόνα που βλέπουμε,στα συμβατικά πλοία
> 
> Σε άλλα πλοία πχ Νήσος Χίος μπορείς να ξεχωρίσεις πολύ εύκολα το απόνερο της προπέλας απο το απόνερο του πλοίου το οποίο επυταχύνεται και αποκολλάται απο το "duct tail" αν κάποιος δεί αυτό θα καταλάβει πόσο μικρή είναι η αναταραχή των ελίκων σε σχέση με το σύστημα κυματισμού της γάστρας που αποτελεί στην ουσία το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό της ενέργεια που δαπανά το πλοίο για τη πρόωση του,δλδ την ενέργεια που μεταφράζεται σε αντίσταση.
> 
> Δημήτρη σωστή η επισύμανση σου για τη γάστρα του Βενιζέλου έχει πολλά από τα χαρακτηριστικά μιας σύγχρονης,όπως έχει για παράδειγμα και ο Διαγόρας,και προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων να πώ πως με τον όρο γάστρα σαν highspeed δεν εννοεί πλοία σαν τα ταχύπλοα της hellenic αλλά τα ferries υψηλών ταχυτήτων.


Πολυ ωραίος και διαφωτηστικός όπως πάντα Στέφανε.
Σίγουρα οταν λέμε γάστρα highspeed πλοίων δεν εννούμε μόνο τα Κατ/ραν.Αυτού του τύπου οι γάστρες όμως να υποθέσω οτι είναι αυτές που έχουν και 2 καμάρες στη πρύμνη για λιγότερη αντίσταση απο τα απόνερα των προπέλων σωστά? κάποια άλλη διαφορά που μπορώ να φανταστώ είναι το σχήμα της πλώρης στα highspeed που είναι διαφορετικό λίγο σε σχέση με τα συμβατικά.

----------


## Νaval22

φίλε Γιάννη τρία είναι τα βασικά σημεία που διαχωρίζουν τα νέα γρήγορα συμβατικά σε σχέση με τα παλιά.
αυτά είναι ο σχεδιασμός των βολβού,η επίπεδη πρύμνη buttock flow stern όπως ονομάζεται που στη πλειονότητα των περιπτώσεων βρίσκεται κάποια εκατοστά έξω απο το νερό (σε ήρεμο νερό) και η γενική εκλέπτυνση της γάστρας,όλα αυτά πάντα για τα συμβατικά γιατί για τα ταχύπλοα highspeed,αίολους κλπ ίσχυουν άλλα πράγματα 

δευτερευόντως υπάρχουν διαμορφώσεις όπως αυτή που λές με το τούνελ στις έλικες που γίνεται κυρίως για να αυξηθεί ο χώρος τοποθέτησης των ελίκων,η και να καλυτερεύσει η ροή γύρω τους ώστε να υπάρχει καλύτερος βαθμός απόδοσης της έλικας,και γενικά της προωστήριας εγκατάστασης.

----------


## giannisk88

Μαλιστα!Τωρα καταλαβα φιλε Στεφανε πληρως!Ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## Leo

Αφού έκλεισε η όντως χρήσιμη επεξήγηση του Στέφανου τον οποίον και ευχαριστούμε που μας ενημερώνει πάντα σωστά και εμπεριστατομένα.

Ας δούμε μια φωτογραφία απο τον αποδεξαμενισμό του *Σαμοθράκη* τον Μάρτιο του 2007.

----------


## Speedkiller

Γεύση από Βασίλισσα.. :Wink: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38138

----------


## DriFterPanos

Ωραίος speed!!!! Τα σπάει η βασίλισσα… πιστεύω μόνο να μην φράκαρε πάνω στη δεξαμενή...  :Smile:

----------


## kapas

ισα ισα μπηκε στην δεξαμενη!!! και εχει μπει και αναποδα!:mrgreen:

----------


## Νaval22

θα μπορούσε να μπεί και μεγαλύτερο και να προεξέχει απο τη πλώρη

----------


## napapijri

Με την πλώρη μπήκε για να βγάλει άξονες αλλά η μετρήσεις δήξανε ικανοποιητικές!!
Η μια πλευρά είναι ακόμη έτσι 


Και η άλλη έχει μισό τελειώσει

----------


## north

μερικες φωτογραφιες απο το φετινο δεξαμενισμο του στα ΝΑΥΠΗΓΕΙΑ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑΣ [www.chalkis-shipyards.gr]

----------


## harlek

Στην τρίτη φαίνεται καθαρά το σημείο στήριξης του μονού τιμονιού που υπήρχε παλιά...

...εις δε τη δεύτερη φαίνεται το "ανορθόδοξο" bowthruster που είχαν βάλει αρχικά και κρίθηκε ανεπαρκές. Αναρωτιέμαι πώς να δουλεύει... και τι ειναι αυτή η σίτα χαμηλά...

Στη δεύτερη διακρίνονται και τα μικρά stabilizers (4 εν συνόλω) που δεν διπλώνουν (είναι μονίμως έξω) και, σύμφωνα με μαρτυρίες πολλών, δεν καταφέρνουν να κάνουν και πολλά πράγματα όταν έχει καιρό.

----------


## giannisk88

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε harlek για τις επεξηγήσεις..
Ηταν πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες!!!
Οπως και τον North για τις ωραίες φωτό!

----------


## Eng

Επειδη ισως να αρεσει σε πολλους αυτοτο πλοιο ( :Confused: ), να μερικες απο ενα δεξαμενισμο του στη Πετρινη..

DSCN5796.JPG

DSCN5808.JPG

DSCN5819.JPG

----------


## Speedkiller

Αν αρέσει λέει??? :Very Happy: Την εχω ξαναδεί την κυρία κ αυτό που μου έκανε κ τότε εντύπωση είναι αυτή η "υπο κλίση" τοποθέτηση των πηδαλίων!

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Αν αρέσει λέει???Την εχω ξαναδεί την κυρία κ αυτό που μου έκανε κ τότε εντύπωση είναι αυτή η "υπο κλίση" τοποθέτηση των πηδαλίων!


Και εμενα αυτο μου εκανε εντυπωση:???:

----------


## Νaval22

> Αν αρέσει λέει???Την εχω ξαναδεί την κυρία κ αυτό που μου έκανε κ τότε εντύπωση είναι αυτή η "υπο κλίση" τοποθέτηση των πηδαλίων!


προφανώς δεν χωρούσαν κατακόρυφα :Wink:

----------


## prutanis

IONIAN QUEEN Στη μεγαλη περαματος!
09-05-2009 094.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Μία φωτό, πιο κοντινή της ωραίας βασίλισσας.Αφιερωμένη στην χρυσή τετράδα..._
1.jpg

----------


## prutanis

Γιωργο ευχαριστουμε πολυ να σαι καλα η φωτο ειναι φοβερη προκαλει δεος!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

πω πω τέλεια φώτο φίλε polykas !! :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

> _Μία φωτό, πιο κοντινή της ωραίας βασίλισσας.Αφιερωμένη στην χρυσή τετράδα..._
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38523


Γιωργο για αλλη μια φορα *Ευχαριστουμε!!!*
η φωτογραφια σου ειναι φοβερη και με πολυ δυσκολη ληψη οπως φαινεται και στην φωτογραφια αυτη η πλωρη σχεδον βγαινει απο το μηκος της δεξαμενης!!!
queen.jpg

----------


## polykas

> IONIAN QUEEN Στη μεγαλη περαματος!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38496


_ΤΕΛΕΙΑ φίλε prutanis.

Και μία φωτό αντίθετη._

_Tην αφιερώνω στον καλό φίλο Απόλλων._

1.jpg

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ για τισ πολυ ομορφες φωτογραφιες!!!!!

----------


## ελμεψη

Πανεμορφες φωτογραφιες.Μπραβο παιδια.Η βασιλισσα θα γινει πανεμορφη με αυτα τα χρωματα...

----------


## north

ένας ακόμα δεξαμενισμός στα  ΝΑΥΠΗΓΕΙΑ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑΣ.για οσους δεν τα ξέρουν www.chalkis-shipyards.gr

----------


## Ergis

ελπιζω οι φωτογραφοι μας να μην ξεχασουν και την αριαδνη που θα ακολουθησει.......

----------


## ndimitr93

> ελπιζω οι φωτογραφοι μας να μην ξεχασουν και την αριαδνη που θα ακολουθησει.......


Ποιος ήρθε?? Πότε,πότε?? :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## napapijri

Αύριο το πρωί θα πέσει απο την δεξαμενή!!
Ορισμένες φωτογραφίες

----------


## napapijri



----------


## Trakman

Εξαιρετικό ρεπορτάζ, σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!

----------


## giannisk88

> ένας ακόμα δεξαμενισμός στα ΝΑΥΠΗΓΕΙΑ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑΣ.για οσους δεν τα ξέρουν www.chalkis-shipyards.gr


Πάρα πολυ όμορφες οι φωτό της Βασίλισσας όμως
και οι φωτό του φίλου μας εδώ είναι πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες!!
Μπορεί να μας εξηγήσει κάποιος (Στεφανος  :Very Happy: ) τί ακριβώς είναι αυτό που βλέπουμε στη 3ή φωτογραφία? πρέπει να είναι πλώρα μπροστά απο τα bow thrusters 
Y.Γ. στο quote δεν μπήκαν τα συνημένα του φίλου οπότε για να δείτε τις φωτό πηγαίνεται στο τέλος της προηγούμενης σελίδας

----------


## Νaval22

είναι το T-foil ενα από τα συστήματα σταθεροποίησης των ταχυπλόων,τοποθετήται σε αυτό το σημείο στη πλώρη και και η βασική του δουλειά είναι η απόσβεση του προνευστασμού και της σφυρόκρουσης (βίαιη πρόσκρουση της πλώρης στο νερο) pitching και slaming.Ολο το σύστημα ελέγχεται απο τη γέφυρα σε υπολογιστή που παίρνει στοιχεία απο αισθητήρες σχετικά με την επικρατούσες συνθήκες και ρυθμίζει κατάλληλα το t-foil 
επίσης το σύστημα αυτό έχει ρόλο ρύθμισης της διαγωγής

----------


## Leo

Στέφανε το έχουμε πει πολλές φορές και σωστά ζητάμε τη γνώμη και την βοήθεια σου. Αυτά που επεξηγείς όπως τα γράφεις είναι τέλεια! Ευχαριστούμε για όλα.

----------


## Νaval22

thanks λεo,βασικά μου χαίρομαι που κάποιες φορές υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον,σε τέτοια θέματα,οπότε κάνω ότι μπορώ,εξάλλου αυτή είναι η αξία του φόρουμ  :Wink: 

ίσως θα μπορούσε να ανοιχτεί και ένα ξεχωριστό θέμα σχετικά με όλες αυτές τις απορίες ώστε να μη χάνονται ανάμεσα στις φωτογραφίες.

----------


## giannisk88

Θα συμφωνήσω με το Λεό Στέφανε..
Ευχαριστούμε πραγματικά πολύ!!!

----------


## theofilos-ship

> thanks λεo,βασικά μου χαίρομαι που κάποιες φορές υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον,σε τέτοια θέματα,οπότε κάνω ότι μπορώ,εξάλλου αυτή είναι η αξία του φόρουμ 
> 
> ίσως θα μπορούσε να ανοιχτεί και ένα ξεχωριστό θέμα σχετικά με όλες αυτές τις απορίες ώστε να μη χάνονται ανάμεσα στις φωτογραφίες.


Σωστη αποψη...για τις αποριες :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

Στο Πέραμα κατα καιρούς εχω δει κάμποσα πλοία στην δεξαμενή.Το κουιν όμως ηταν το κάτι αλλο.Σαν μια χοντρη κυρια που προσπαθεί να χωρέσει στα ρούχα της(δεξαμενή).Ελάχιστο κενο δεξιά και αριστερά και ελάχιστο πλώρα και πρύμα.
Το ''δάπεδο'' της δεξαμενής ήταν ελάχιστα πάνω απο την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας.


P5101961.jpg

P5101944.jpg

P5101973.jpg

P5101943.jpg

----------


## DriFterPanos

Πέραν της τρομερής βασίλισσας… απΆ ότι φαίνεται εκείνη τη μέρα πρέπει να είχαν και διαγωνισμό ψαρέματος…  :Razz:

----------


## sea_serenade

Τέλειες οι φωτο σου Συλβέστρο. Φαίνεται το μέγεθος του πλοίου σε όλο του το μεγαλείο. Thank you!!!

----------


## giannisk88

> Πέραν της τρομερής βασίλισσας… απΆ ότι φαίνεται εκείνη τη μέρα πρέπει να είχαν και διαγωνισμό ψαρέματος…


Χαχαχαχα!!!
Δεν είχα σκεφτεί ποτέ οτι θα άφηναν κάποιον να μπεί να ψαρέψει κάτω απο τα βαπόρια στις δεξαμενές!!!Εχω θα ανησυχούσα λίγο εχωντας αυτο τον όγκο πανω απο το κεφάλι μου!!! :Very Happy: 
Πολύ όμορφες οι φωτό!!

----------


## Rocinante

> Στο Πέραμα κατα καιρούς εχω δει κάμποσα πλοία στην δεξαμενή.Το κουιν όμως ηταν το κάτι αλλο.Σαν μια χοντρη κυρια που προσπαθεί να χωρέσει στα ρούχα της(δεξαμενή).Ελάχιστο κενο δεξιά και αριστερά και ελάχιστο πλώρα και πρύμα.
> Το ''δάπεδο'' της δεξαμενής ήταν ελάχιστα πάνω απο την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας.


Συλβεστρο πολυ καλες αλλα βρε παιδακι μου σ αυτην που εισαι μπροστα στο βολβο δεν δειχνει καλα. Δεν μπορουσες να κανεις κανα δυο βηματα πισω? θα εβγαινε καλυτερη:mrgreen:

----------


## theofilos-ship

Sylver ομορφες φωτο και με το ζορι το πηρε. :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

τι  δυο βηματα αντωνη...ουτε μισο ..το μισο παπουτσι ηταν στον αερα :Razz:  :Razz: 

ευχαριστω ολα τα παιδια για τα καλα τους λογια :Smile:

----------


## Trakman

Πολυυυυυύ καθυστερημένα δύο φώτος από το Έλλη Τ. όταν είχε ανέβει δεξαμενή.

Φώτο 1
Φώτο 2

Αφιερωμένες στο Σύλβερ!!!

----------


## sylver23

Να και κατι που δεν βλεπουμε συχνά..Μαλλον καθόλου.
Ο Τρακμαν στην δεξαμενή..
Γιωργο μάλλον πρέπει να έρχεσαι συχνότερα Αθήνα.

----------


## Trakman

> Να και κατι που δεν βλεπουμε συχνά..Μαλλον καθόλου.
> Ο Τρακμαν στην δεξαμενή..
> Γιωργο μάλλον πρέπει να έρχεσαι συχνότερα Αθήνα.


Μοναδική εμπειρία, σας ζηλεύω!!!! Έχει μια γοητεία το βαπόρι στη δεξαμενή!!! Ήταν φανταστικά!!!

----------


## ελμεψη

Μπραβο Γιωργο και στον τομεα δεξαμενισμοι τα πηγες περιφημα... Κριμα εδω στην Πατρα δεν μπορουμε να παμε για τετοιες φωτογραφησεις.Συνεχιστε ετσι παιδια να μας ενημερωνεται.Ειναι μοναδικες οι φωτογραφιες ολων σας.

----------


## polykas

_Στον φίλο north, αφιερώνω ένα παλιό δεξαμενισμό στα Ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας του ¶θενς Εξπρές,
φωτογραφημένο από το εκκλησάκι του Οσίου Εφραίμ._

α 005.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

oooooo :Surprised: 
δεν το είχα ξαναδεί μπράβο φίλε όμορφη φώτο

----------


## polykas

_RIGEL.ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΑΔΗ -15-5-2009-_

*Στον φίλο ΝΙΚΟΛΑ.*


P5150035 αντίγραφο.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> _RIGEL.ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΑΔΗ -15-5-2009-_
> 
> *Στον φίλο ΝΙΚΟΛΑ.*


Μπραβο Polykas μου λυνεις και τις αποριες για το πως θα χωρουσε το πλοιο στου Βασιλειαδη.
Ευχαριστουμε πολυ.

----------


## Leo

Ξέρετε εγώ δεν πλησιάζω αλλά πέρασα το επεξεργάστηκα και το φωτογράφισα απο μακριά. Δεν είχα φανταστεί ότι θα χωρούσε στου Βασιλειάδη. Δεν το είχα δει ποτέ αυτό το πλοίο. Είναι αρχοντοβάπορο, κλασικό, όμορφο σκαρί. Οι δουλειές χθές το απόγευμα στο φούλ...

P1170343r.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Όντως ,φίλε Λεό, το καράβι ήταν αρχοντοβάπορο και πράγματι ,στόλιζε την ακτή Βασιλειάδη.Αρκετά μεγάλο για την μόνιμη δεξαμενή . Πιστεύω ότι του ταίριαζε μια καλύτερη γραμμή..._

P5150165.JPG

----------


## sea_serenade

Μπράβο σε όλους σας. Πολύ καλές οι φωτο σας. Όσο για το βαπόρι, τι να λέμε......Θυμίζει έντονα το ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ ΙΙ???

----------


## Νικόλας

> _RIGEL.ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΑΔΗ -15-5-2009-_
> 
> *Στον φίλο ΝΙΚΟΛΑ.*
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39443


πωω με σκλαβώνεις φίλε ΤΕΛΕΙΑ 
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ !!
για το βαπόρι τι να πούμε ....ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΙΟ :mrgreen:
πωωω μου έρχετε να την κοπανίσω για δεξαμενή σήμερα :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

Εγώ Νικόλα θα ήμοθν ήδη εκεί... :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

Αν και καθυστεριμενα  θα ηθελα να πω ενα μεγαλο μπραβο σε ολους αλλα και - οπως και καποιοι αλλοι τονισαν - ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στον Trackman για τις υπεροχες νυχτερινες φωτο του ELLI T που πραγματικα δεινουν μια αλλη γοητεια στην ηδη ομορφη Γιαπωνεζουλα!
Τελος να κανω και μια αναφορα στον αλλον καλον μου φιλο τον Sylv και να πω πως πραγματικα κανα δυο βηματακια θα Επρεπε να τα ειχες κανει..:mrgreen::mrgreen:!!
Ειστε υπεροχοι... Μπραβο!!

----------


## Eng

Ελπιζοντας να μην ειμαι ιδιαιτερα εκτος, αλλα ορμομενος του πρωτου συνθετικου της αγγλικης ερμηνιας του τιτλου (passengers) σας αφιερωνω - στον γυναικειο πληθυσμο του forum - δυο ενδιαφερουσα drydocks που ειδα προχθες.. 

HPIM0172.JPG

HPIM0281.JPG

----------


## ndimitr93

> Ελπιζοντας να μην ειμαι ιδιαιτερα εκτος, αλλα ορμομενος του πρωτου συνθετικου της αγγλικης ερμηνιας του τιτλου (passengers) σας αφιερωνω - στον γυναικειο πληθυσμο του forum - δυο ενδιαφερουσα drydocks που ειδα προχθες.. 
> 
> HPIM0172.JPG
> 
> HPIM0281.JPG


Το αυτοκίνητο στην πρώτη φώτο δεν σκιάζεται καλά εκεί!!!!!!! :Wink: :mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Νικόλας

> Εγώ Νικόλα θα ήμοθν ήδη εκεί...


λοιπόν αυτό που έγινε σήμερα δεν έχει προηγούμενο ΕΛΕΟΣ 
πήγε ο ξαδερφός μου πειραιά και του είπα να πάμε και μια από εκεί πάω 
ετοιμάζομαι (χαιρέτισα παλιούς φίλους :Wink: ) αλλά υπολόγισα χωρίς τον ξενοδόχο δηλ την μηχανή ναι ξεχασα ο μ....ς(sorry):twisted: να την πάρω αλλά θα ξαναπάω πριν πέσει

----------


## Eng

> Το αυτοκίνητο στην πρώτη φώτο δεν σκιάζεται καλά εκεί!!!!!!!


Αντε πες κανα καλο λογο και ασε το αυτοκινητο...
Αυτο εσυ παρατηρησες???? :Razz: 
Αλλα ετσι ειστε εσεις, μονο επιβατικα και τιποτα αλλο  :Very Happy:  !!
Δεν εχετε φαινεται φινετσα.. :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !! Δεν το σχολιάζω Νικόλα. Απλά όταν βαφτεί και γυαλιστεί  θα είναι καλύτερα...

----------


## Speedkiller

> λοιπόν αυτό που έγινε σήμερα δεν έχει προηγούμενο ΕΛΕΟΣ 
> πήγε ο ξαδερφός μου πειραιά και του είπα να πάμε και μια από εκεί πάω 
> ετοιμάζομαι (χαιρέτισα παλιούς φίλους) αλλά υπολόγισα χωρίς τον ξενοδόχο δηλ την μηχανή ναι ξεχασα ο μ....ς(sorry):twisted: να την πάρω αλλά θα ξαναπάω πριν πέσει


Εγώ έχω παέι κ χωρίς μπαταρία....:mrgreen:Συμβαίνουν αυτά...

----------


## ndimitr93

> Αντε πες κανα καλο λογο και ασε το αυτοκινητο...
> Αυτο εσυ παρατηρησες????
> Αλλα ετσι ειστε εσεις, μονο επιβατικα και τιποτα αλλο  !!
> Δεν εχετε φαινεται φινετσα..


Πιστεψέ με τα υπόλοιπα δεν θέλω να τα παρατηρήσω!!! ΖΗΛΕΥΩ τον ιδιοκτήτη!!!!!:mrgreen:

----------


## Νικόλας

χαχαχαχα συμβαίνουν αλλά σήμερα??εκεί που βρήκα λίγο χρόνο καποιος ΑΝΤΙ-ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΑΚΙΣ με καντέμιασε :mrgreen:
την δευτέρα τι ώρα περίπου θα πέσει ξέρετε ??

----------


## Speedkiller

> χαχαχαχα συμβαίνουν αλλά σήμερα??εκεί που βρήκα λίγο χρόνο καποιος ΑΝΤΙ-ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΑΚΙΣ με καντέμιασε :mrgreen:
> την δευτέρα τι ώρα περίπου θα πέσει ξέρετε ??


Συνήθως μεχρι τις 12 έχουν πέσει τα βαπόρια...Σπάνια αργότερα!

----------


## Νικόλας

γαμότο έχω τις εξετάσεις αλλιώς θα πήγαινα αύριο την δευτέρα κατά τις 12 θα είμαι εκεί και αν το βρω το βρήκα αλλίως θα τους κουνίσω το μαντήλι από μακρυά :mrgreen:

----------


## Speedkiller

Nικόλα καλή επιτυχία για αυριο!!! :Very Happy: Δικές σου!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39799
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39801

----------


## Νικόλας

Οπ τώρα τις είδα ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΕΣ !! :Very Happy: 
πρώτη φορά το βλέπω έτσι  :Very Happy: 
όσο για την καλή επιτυχία ευχαριστώ αλλά μάλλον τα κάναμε μαντάρα σήμερα άσε :sad::sad:

----------


## Nikos_V

Ο *δεξαμενισμος* του *Flyingcat 3* στο Νεωριο!!!

----------


## sylver23

Ας δούμε και τι υπάρχει τις επόμενες μέρες στις δεξαμενές απο επιβατικά.

*Μικρή μόνιμη*

25/5-27/5 ANNA MARU

*Μεγάλη πλωτή*

19/5-22/5 EUROPEAN EXPRESS
26/5-28/5 ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ
29/5-02/6 ARBERIA


***Το ARBERIA ειναι το πρωην WASA QUEEN/ORIENT SUN/EUROSUN/ORIENT EXPRESS/SILJA STAR/BORE STAR
fakta

----------


## Jolly Roger

Η πλωρακλα του ωραιου αυτου πλοιου. Σοκ και δεος

----------


## Jolly Roger

Και αλλος ενας δεξαμενισμος  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## giannisk88

> Και αλλος ενας δεξαμενισμος


Αυτή πρέπει να είναι η σύγχρονη η πλωτή που άκουσα οτι έχουν βάλει!! :Razz:

----------


## Speedkiller

European Express Στο πέραμα!!! :Wink:

----------


## polykas

_Kαι μία φωτό του πλοίου πριν εισέλθει στην δεξαμενή για τον καλό φίλο m.monastirli..._

1.JPG

----------


## polykas

_¶γιος Γεώργιος---Πέραμα---

Μία φωτό από τον περσινό δεξαμενισμού του πλοίου,για τον φίλο θάνο...
_
3 (1239).jpg

----------


## theofilos-ship

ομορφος ο αγιος....ελα ρε polyka δωσε ρεσιταλ.

----------


## moutsokwstas

> _¶γιος Γεώργιος---Πέραμα---_
> 
> _Μία φωτό από τον περσινό δεξαμενισμού του πλοίου,για τον φίλο θάνο..._
> 
> 3 (1239).jpg


 για αλλη μια φορα γιωργιο διεπρεψες

----------


## plori

Φετινή θα έχουμε!!!

----------


## Vortigern

Nα σε καλα Γιωργο....περιμενουμε και απο τον Συλβεστρο αποψε

----------


## sylver23

Αντε θάνο όλη μέρα ανυπομονούσα να πάω να το βγάλω για να δεις και εσύ που είσαι κάμποσα μίλια μακρια τον αγαπημένο σου Γεώργιο στην δεξαμενή.

Πλώρα 1
Πλώρα 2
Πρύμα

Υ.Γ θα υπάρξει συνέχεια στο θέμα του με κάποιες λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## nickosps

Μπράβο sylver για την πολύ καλή δουλειά!

----------


## north

100_1244.jpg

100_1247.jpg

100_1251.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

super οι φωτογραφίες από το Speedrunner  :Very Happy:

----------


## ελμεψη

Απιστευτος φιλε μου,σπανιες οι φωτογραφιες σου μπραβο!!!

----------


## polykas

_Πέραμα

Δεξαμενισμός ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ

Αφιερώνεται στους καλούς φίλους Ben bruce,Apollon,θάνο,north,sylver και σε όλη την όμορφη παρέα του Ναυτιλία..._

P5300019.JPG

----------


## polykas

*ΠΛΩΡA

Αφιερώνεται στην ''χρυσή τετράδα'' και τον καλό φίλο m.monastirli...*

P5300046.JPG

----------


## prutanis

Nα σαι καλα φιλε γιωργο ευχαριστουμε, οι φωτογραφιες που μας χαριζεις παντα υπεροχες!!!

----------


## Ergis

> *ΠΛΩΡA*
> 
> *Αφιερώνεται στην ''χρυσή τετράδα'' και τον καλό φίλο m.monastirli...*
> 
> P5300046.JPG


το βαπορι (απο θεμα βαψιματος) εχει γινει τζιτζι-κουκλι....ελπιζω να συνηθισουμε τα καινουρια παραθυρα μονο......εισαι ωραιος πολυκας..επομενο σου ραντεβου θα ειναι με το αδελφακι του ελπιζω....

----------


## north

100_1252_00.jpg

100_1253_00.jpg

----------


## f/b kefalonia

φιλε μου οι φωτογραφίες του jet ferry απο πότε ειναι????

----------


## polykas

> 100_1252_00.jpg
> 
> 100_1253_00.jpg


_Όμορφο το jet ferry 1.Σε ευχαριστούμε north.Mήπως στο όμορφο αρχείο σου έχεις και το ιστορικό Μακεδών;_

----------


## moutsokwstas

ευχαριστουμε γιωργο κι εσυ απο την πλευρα σου προσφερεις ο,τι καλυτερο μπορεις εδω.

----------


## Vortigern

Τα υφαλα του Αγιου που ειναι βαμενα γκρι παιζει να ειναι καποια πλαστικοποιηση που ειχε ακουστη η ειναι γκρι?

----------


## Leo

Δεν έχει σχέση η παλστικοίηση με το γκρί χρώμα... Το χρώμα είναι τυχαίο ή επιλογή της εταιρείας αν αυτό είναι τελικό στα βραχάμενα.

----------


## BULKERMAN

VORTIGERN αυτο ειναι το PRIMER.το περνανε πριν το υφαλοχρωμα.

----------


## Thanasis89

> VORTIGERN αυτο ειναι το PRIMER.το περνανε πριν το υφαλοχρωμα.


Ή αλλιώς το φαρμάκι όπως λέμε στα ξύλινα !  :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

Σας ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες ολους.Δν το ηξερα, το εμαθα....!!!

----------


## tolis milos

Ο ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΙΟ ΠΡΟΣΦΑΤΟ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΙΣΜΟ ΤΟΥP1200122.jpg

----------


## tolis milos

Ο ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΡΑΜΑ P1200116.jpg

----------


## tolis milos

ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ P1200119.jpg

----------


## north

> _Όμορφο το jet ferry 1.Σε ευχαριστούμε north.Mήπως στο όμορφο αρχείο σου έχεις και το ιστορικό Μακεδών;_


όχι , αλλά νομίζω ότι δεν είναι πολύ μακρυά ο καιρός.

----------


## polykas

> όχι , αλλά νομίζω ότι δεν είναι πολύ μακρυά ο καιρός.


_Αναμένουμε..._

----------


## gtogias

Συνηθισμένη εικόνα τα Χάισπηντ να δεξαμενίζονται δύο δύο, όπως τα Χάισπηντ 3 και Χάισπηντ 1 στην Ελευσίνα το Φεβρουάριο του 2007:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42623

----------


## DimitrisT

Οι χιώτες και τα highspeed πάνε πάντα δυο-δυο :lol:  :Razz:  :Very Happy: :lol:
ωραία η φωτο.

----------


## north

*μιά περσινή απ΄το jet ferry 1*
100_1254_00.jpg

----------


## nkr

Ωραιες φωτογραφιες σου φιλε.

----------


## polykas

_Ηλιοθεραπεία λοιπόν για τον Λευτέρη στην Ελευσίνα όπως λέει ο καλός φίλος Leo.

H φωτογραφία αφιερώνεται στον φίλο north..._


1.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

*μπανάκι, ηλιοθεραπεία αλλά και αλλαγή σινιάλων 
*

----------


## Ergis

> *μπανάκι, ηλιοθεραπεία αλλά και αλλαγή σινιάλων 
> *


΄παλι;;;τι στο καλο..

----------


## DimitrisT

> ΄παλι;;;τι στο καλο..


Φίλε Εργης δες εδώ  .

----------


## hayabusa

*ερχεται η ώρα του να κατέβει και πάλι στην Τυνησία φίλε Έργη 
*

----------


## Leo

To *Arberia* ex *Wasa** Queen* στη μεγάλη τοτ ΟΛΠ στο Πέραμα. Δεν θα πω που την αφιερώνω, είναι αυτονόηττο... στον polykas, απλά θα προσθέσω και τον Sylver23 γιατί μου το ζήτησε.

P1180781.jpg

P1180866.jpg

P1180875.jpg

P1180882.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ωρε τι ειν τούτο???
Διασταύρωση Ανθή-Μαρίνα με κι εγώ δεν ξέρω με ποιο άλλο πλοίο να το παρομοιάσω...:mrgreen:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> To *Arberia* ex *Wasa** Queen* στη μεγάλη τοτ ΟΛΠ στο Πέραμα. Δεν θα πω που την αφιερώνω, είναι αυτονόηττο... στον polykas, απλά θα προσθέσω και τον Sylver23 γιατί μου το ζήτησε.


Oλε!!! το αγαπημενο μου Orient Express! Πολυ χαρηκα που σημερα το απογευμα, το ειδα, μετα απο 20 χρονια!!!

----------


## Leo

Δεν ήξερα ότι το αγαπάς!!! Αφιρερωμένο και σε σένα Finnpartner_1966  :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

Mια πλωράτη στον κ.Finnpartner και κ.Romilda παρακαλώ...8-)

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43541

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Mια πλωράτη στον κ.Finnpartner και κ.Romilda παρακαλώ...8-)


Aτσα και αφιερωσεις αποψε!! Thank you both! Ευτυχως που ηρθε περαμα, και μπορεσα να το δω απο κατω... Εστω και με το duck tail.... Που το κανει να μοιαζει με μπανιερα!!

----------


## polykas

> To *Arberia* ex *Wasa** Queen* στη μεγάλη τοτ ΟΛΠ στο Πέραμα. Δεν θα πω που την αφιερώνω, είναι αυτονόηττο... στον polykas, απλά θα προσθέσω και τον Sylver23 γιατί μου το ζήτησε.
> 
> P1180781.jpg
> 
> P1180866.jpg
> 
> P1180875.jpg
> 
> P1180882.jpg


*
Καταπληκτικές λήψεις Leo.Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ...*

----------


## sylver23

Λεο σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ.!!Θηριακι τελικα τουλαχιστον στο υψος.
Επισης μπραβο στον Κωστα.Απορω αν μια αλλη ψυχη που ηθελε να παει πηγε τελικα..

----------


## arne

ex-Prins Philippe in drydock Ostend (Belgium)

P.Ph.-15.jpg

----------


## Leo

Arne, many thanks for this unique drydocking of Prins Philippe!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Arne, many thanks for this unique drydocking of Prins Philippe!


Ωπα? Ναι κιο Φιλιππας μετα το Ναθαναηλ!! Many thanks Arne for your rare photo!!

----------


## gtogias

Το ομορφοκόριτσο Παναγία Σουμελά στη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη το 2006:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43737

----------


## harlek

> Το ομορφοκόριτσο Παναγία Σουμελά στη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη το 2006:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43737


Πω πω, χάθηκε να ήταν πιο κάτω το νερό;;  :Surprised: 
Έχω τρομερή περιέργεια να το δω. Προφανώς δεν έχει βολβό, αναρωτιέμαι αν έχει stabilizers και, κυρίως, θέλω να δω τις προπέλες του! Με τέτοια επιμήκυνση πρέπει να βρίσκονται περίπου...στο κέντρο του πλοίου!  :Razz: 
(νομίζω διακρίνεται και μπροστινό τιμονάκι ε; )

----------


## kapas

> Το ομορφοκόριτσο Παναγία Σουμελά στη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη το 2006:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43737





> Πω πω, χάθηκε να ήταν πιο κάτω το νερό;; 
> Έχω τρομερή περιέργεια να το δω. Υποθέτω ότι δεν έχει βολβό, αναρωτιέμαι αν έχει stabilizers και, κυρίως, θέλω να δω τις προπέλες του! Με τέτοια επιμήκυνση πρέπει να βρίσκονται περίπου...στο κέντρο του πλοίου! 
> (νομίζω διακρίνεται και μπροστινό τιμονάκι ε


 ο θεος και η ψυχη του...... :Razz:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Γιώργο, η φωτογραφία είναι εξαιρετική.

Δεξαμενισμός της Μεγάλης Λαίδης από τη Νήσο Mann (Lady of Mann).

Παρά την κακοποίηση που υπέστη στην Ελλάδα, παραμένει πάντα μια Λαίδη.

----------


## gtogias

> Φίλε Γιώργο, η φωτογραφία είναι εξαιρετική.
> 
> Δεξαμενισμός της Μεγάλης Λαίδης από τη Νήσο Mann (Lady of Mann).
> 
> Παρά την κακοποίηση που υπέστη στην Ελλάδα, παραμένει πάντα μια Λαίδη.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ Αντώνη.

Αυτό το πλοίο έχει κάτι από Γεωργία Βασιλειάδου πάνω του. Όλοι εκτιμούμε και αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι έχει μια αύρα, αυτό που οι αγγλοσάξωνες ονομάζουν class.

Δυστυχώς όμως είναι δύσκολο να το ερωτευθείς, πόσο μάλλον να ταξιδέψεις και μαζί του. Ίσως φταίει και το γεγονός ότι μάλλον κακόπεσε στα μέρη μας.

----------


## AegeanIslands

> To *Arberia* ex *Wasa** Queen* στη μεγάλη τοτ ΟΛΠ στο Πέραμα. Δεν θα πω που την αφιερώνω, είναι αυτονόηττο... στον polykas, απλά θα προσθέσω και τον Sylver23 γιατί μου το ζήτησε.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43521
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43522
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43523
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43524


Πολυ ομορφες οι Φωτο.Ειναι προσφατες?Γνωριζουμε ποια εταιρεια το διαχειριζεται?

----------


## Leo

Οι φωτογραφίες είναι απο το Σάββατο 13/06/09. Δεν γνωρίζω την νέα του εταιρεία, σινιάλα κλπ.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Οι φωτογραφίες είναι απο το Σάββατο 13/06/09. Δεν γνωρίζω την νέα του εταιρεία, σινιάλα κλπ.


Eδω βοηθαει το Equasis:
Ship manager: ILION LINES SA 85, Akti Miaouli &, Flessa Street, Piraeus Greece

Registered owner: CHRYSES FINANCE CORP-Panama

Ασχετο, αλλα στο DNV λεει ακομα:

 1A1 ICE-1A  Car Ferry A  MCDK
GT (ITC 69): 			16,546
NT (ITC 69): 7,011
DWT: 1,971

----------


## AegeanIslands

Ευχαριστω για την αμεση ανταποκριση,δεν ειναι τυχαια το καλυτερο πορταλ αλλωστε.... :Very Happy: 
Ισως χαρακτηριστει οπισθοδρομιση ομως θεωρω πως ειναι ακομα ενα αξιολογο βαπορι που θα μπορουσε να προσφερει ακομα στην πολυπαθη Ελληνικη Ακτοπλοια,αφου δεν ειμαστε σε θεση να κρατησουμε τα *SUPERFAST* τα _ΠΑΛΛΑΣ_ -κορεατικα και Νορβηγεζικα-, η το *ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ* λες και περισσευουν...συγνωμη για το off topic.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Ευχαριστω για την αμεση ανταποκριση,δεν ειναι τυχαια το καλυτερο πορταλ αλλωστε....
> Ισως χαρακτηριστει οπισθοδρομιση ομως θεωρω πως ειναι ακομα ενα αξιολογο βαπορι που θα μπορουσε να προσφερει ακομα στην πολυπαθη Ελληνικη Ακτοπλοια,αφου δεν ειμαστε σε θεση να κρατησουμε τα *SUPERFAST* τα _ΠΑΛΛΑΣ_ -κορεατικα και Νορβηγεζικα-, η το *ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ* λες και περισσευουν...συγνωμη για το off topic.


Δεν αντιλεγω σε οτι λες. Απλα, καπου ειδα σχεδια του. Το γκαραζ του εχει μικρη χωρητικοτητα σε ΙΧ. Μονο 210 παιρνει. Στα πλαγια εχει καμπινες, οι οποιες ξηλωνονται φυσικα! Κριμα που δεν δρομολογειται Ανατολικα, και παει Δυτικα!

----------


## Ergis

> Το ομορφοκόριτσο Παναγία Σουμελά στη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη το 2006:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43737


εχω μια επιφυλαξη για τον ορο "ομορφοκοριτσο"....

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Στην όμορφη Αυλίδα τον Απρίλιο του 2000.

Είχαμε επισκεφτεί τον αρχαιολογικό χώρο του ιερού της Αρτέμιδας, πολύ κοντά στο τσιμεντάδικο.
Ήταν άνοιξη και ο τόπος ήταν γεμάτος παπαρούνες.

Μετά πήγαμε στην παραλία.
Εκείνη την ώρα έβγαινε από τη δεξαμενή το* "Αφροδίτη ΙΙ"* της *MED LINK LINES.
*Από τα ωραιότερα πλοία της γραμμής Πάτρας-Ιταλίας (Μπρίντεζι).Δίπλα του βλέπουμε το σύγχρονο γεφύρι της ¶ρτας, το *"Regent Sky"* του Λελάκη.

Aφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.
Ξεχωριστά στους north, polyka, gtogias, Finnpartner_1966, AegeanIslands, Έργη, Kapas, harlek και βέβαια στον Rocinate - γνωστό φίλο των πλοίων του Καναλιού. 


In Aulis.jpg

----------


## vinman

> Στην όμορφη Αυλίδα τον Απρίλιο του 2000.
> 
> Είχαμε επισκεφτεί τον αρχαιολογικό χώρο του ιερού της Αρτέμιδας, πολύ κοντά στο τσιμεντάδικο.
> Ήταν άνοιξη και ο τόπος ήταν γεμάτος παπαρούνες.
> 
> Μετά πήγαμε στην παραλία.
> Εκείνη την ώρα έβγαινε από τη δεξαμενή το* "Αφροδίτη ΙΙ"* της *MED LINK LINES.*
> Από τα ωραιότερα πλοία της γραμμής Πάτρας-Ιταλίας (Μπρίντεζι).Δίπλα του βλέπουμε το σύγχρονο γεφύρι της ¶ρτας, το *"Regent Sky"* του Λελάκη.
> 
> ...


Eξαιρετικός όπως πάντα φίλε Αντώνη!!
Και μιας και ο λόγος για δεξαμενισμούς ας δούμε μία φωτογραφία της μεγάλης δεξαμενής του Βασιλειάδη χωρίς πλοίο μέσα...!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46530


Φωτογραφημένη σήμερα τα ξημερώματα απο το Superfast XII..!!

----------


## sea_serenade

Bρε Αντώνη, δε σταματάς το uploading γι' απόψε??? Με εγκεφαλικά μας βλέπω......το στόμα μου ήδη έχει αρχίσει και στραβώνει!!!!!!!

----------


## north

> Στην όμορφη Αυλίδα τον Απρίλιο του 2000.
> 
> Είχαμε επισκεφτεί τον αρχαιολογικό χώρο του ιερού της Αρτέμιδας, πολύ κοντά στο τσιμεντάδικο.
> Ήταν άνοιξη και ο τόπος ήταν γεμάτος παπαρούνες.
> 
> Μετά πήγαμε στην παραλία.
> Εκείνη την ώρα έβγαινε από τη δεξαμενή το* "Αφροδίτη ΙΙ"* της *MED LINK LINES.
> *Από τα ωραιότερα πλοία της γραμμής Πάτρας-Ιταλίας (Μπρίντεζι).Δίπλα του βλέπουμε το σύγχρονο γεφύρι της ¶ρτας, το *"Regent Sky"* του Λελάκη.
> 
> ...


το πλοίο αυτό είναι άλλη μια μεγάλη μετασκευή του ναυπηγείου.ήρθε από την αυστραλία που ήταν πολεμικό μεταγωγικο μετασκευάστηκε στήν χαλκίδα σε ένα πράγματι ωραίο βαπόρι.

----------


## sea_serenade

> το πλοίο αυτό είναι άλλη μια μεγάλη μετασκευή του ναυπηγείου.ήρθε από την αυστραλία που ήταν πολεμικό μεταγωγικο μετασκευάστηκε στήν χαλκίδα σε ένα πράγματι ωραίο βαπόρι.


North, μάλλον αναφέρεσαι στο AGIOS ANDREAS που επίσης ανήκε στην MED LINK LINES.

----------


## north

> North, μάλλον αναφέρεσαι στο AGIOS ANDREAS που επίσης ανήκε στην MED LINK LINES.


ναι , έχεις δίκιο. είχα μετασκευαστεί τόσα πολλά........

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Εκείνη την ώρα έβγαινε από τη δεξαμενή το* "Αφροδίτη ΙΙ"* της *MED LINK LINES.
> *Από τα ωραιότερα πλοία της γραμμής Πάτρας-Ιταλίας (Μπρίντεζι).Δίπλα του βλέπουμε το σύγχρονο γεφύρι της ¶ρτας, το *"Regent Sky"* του Λελάκη.
> 
> Aφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.
> Ξεχωριστά στους north, polyka, gtogias, Finnpartner_1966, AegeanIslands, Έργη, Kapas, harlek και βέβαια στον Rocinate - γνωστό φίλο των πλοίων του Καναλιού.


Πανταχου παρων κε Roi!!! Ευτυχως δηλαδη, για να βλεπουμε και τετοια πραματα! Απο τα αγαπημενα μου και ομορφα πλοια των 1960s! Many thanks!

----------


## sylver23

Τον δεξαμενισμό του Ιονις δεν τον πηραμε χαμπάρι.Ετυχε ομως να τον δω λίγο πριν την συνάντηση του ναυτιλία που κατέβηκα μια γρήγορη βόλτα στον Πειραιά.
Δεν έχω φώτο μεσα απο την δεξαμενή γιατι δουλεύανε.

P6223560.jpg

----------


## polykas

> Τον δεξαμενισμό του Ιονις δεν τον πηραμε χαμπάρι.Ετυχε ομως να τον δω λίγο πριν την συνάντηση του ναυτιλία που κατέβηκα μια γρήγορη βόλτα στον Πειραιά.
> Δεν έχω φώτο μεσα απο την δεξαμενή γιατι δουλεύανε.
> 
> P6223560.jpg



*Περίεργο...*

----------


## heraklion

> Δεν έχω φώτο μεσα απο την δεξαμενή γιατι δουλεύανε.


 Δεν πειράζει,έχω εγώ. :Very Happy: :lol:

----------


## gtogias

> Δεν πειράζει,έχω εγώ.:lol:


¶ψογος. Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## polykas

> Δεν πειράζει,έχω εγώ.:lol:


_Καλά που έχουμε και εσένα φίλε heraklion στο λιμάνι και καλύπτεις τα κενά...Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ._

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ας γυρίσουμε αρκετά χρόνια πριν.

Στην πλωτή δεξαμενή του Περάματος το οχηματαγωγό *"Πέλλα".*
Πρόκειται για το πρώην δανέζικο πλοίο, τύπου ro-ro 
*M/S MERCANDIAN TRADER II (ναυπήγησης* 1980).

Από το 1997 μέχρι το 2003 ταξίδεψε για την*Halkidon Shipping Corporation* σε γραμμές της Αδριατικής (Ελλάδα-Ανκώνα, Τεργέστη-Δυρράχιο).

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στους polyka, north, sylver23, gtogias, Finnpartner23, Leo, Rocinante και heraklion.

PELLA.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Το Ναυαρίνο του Καραγιώργη στο Νεώριο Σύρου το Μάρτιο του 1977. Για τον Roi Baudoin και τον polykas:

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...3&postcount=29

----------


## polykas

> Το Ναυαρίνο του Καραγιώργη στο Νεώριο Σύρου το Μάρτιο του 1977. Για τον Roi Baudoin και τον polykas:
> 
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...3&postcount=29


_Eπιβλητική πλώρη.Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Γιώργο..._

----------


## polykas

> Ας γυρίσουμε αρκετά χρόνια πριν.
> 
> Στην πλωτή δεξαμενή του Περάματος το οχηματαγωγό *"Πέλλα".*
> Πρόκειται για το πρώην δανέζικο πλοίο, τύπου ro-ro 
> *M/S MERCANDIAN TRADER II (ναυπήγησης* 1980).
> 
> Από το 1997 μέχρι το 2003 ταξίδεψε για την*Halkidon Shipping Corporation* σε γραμμές της Αδριατικής (Ελλάδα-Ανκώνα, Τεργέστη-Δυρράχιο).
> 
> Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στους polyka, north, sylver23, gtogias, Finnpartner23, Leo, Rocinante και heraklion.
> ...


_Αντώνη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ..._

----------


## polykas

_Το συμπαθητικό ro/ro SEA COQUETTE χθές στην μεγάλη μόνιμη δεξαμενή βασιλειάδη για τουs καλούς φίλους erspero ,north,gtogias,Leo,Roi,Ben,sylver,manoli m και Roci..._


1.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Ένας ακόμη δεξαμενισμός από τα παλιά, το Φαιστός του Ευθυμιάδη στο Πέραμα:

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...1&postcount=21

----------


## Rocinante

Ρε συ Polykas αυτα τα εχεις δει ???
Copyright : το βλεπετε...

aqua j..JPG

aqua j.JPG

----------


## north

ενας παλαιότερος δεξαμενισμός του jetferry1με φωτογραφίες τραβηγμένες απ τον cpt αντώνη δόβα πλοίαρχο του dalliana
Image(233).jpg

Image(236).jpg

Image(253).jpg

Image(257).jpg

----------


## Eng

North...
Γραφεις πολυ ρε φιλε.... Πολυ καλο!!!

----------


## Nikos_V

Ο δεξαμενισμος του *Flyingcat 6* στο Νεωριο Συρου.

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Ο δεξαμενισμος του *Flyingcat 6* στο Νεωριο Συρου.


 . Μπράβο !!! Πολύ καλή .

----------


## Eng

> Ο δεξαμενισμος του *Flyingcat 6* στο Νεωριο Συρου.


Και τι δεξαμενισμος.. με Syncrolift!! Αυτο θα πει τεχνολογια..!

----------


## sylver23

Το Επτάνησος μετά την βλάβη που είχε ,ήρθε Πειραιά για τις απαραίτητες επισκευές.
Το πετύχαμε κατα την διάρκεια του αποδεξαμενισμού.
Ας δούμε λίγο πως ανοιγει η ''πορτα '' της δεξαμενής και αργότερα στην γκάλερι θα ανέβουν και 2 φώτο του πλοίου στην δεξαμενή.


*οι 2 τελευταίες φώτο είναι χαμηλής ανάλυσης διοτι ειναι απο κινητό καθώς ήταν τίγκα στους λιμενικούς και δεν το ρίσκαρα

P7316464.jpg

P7316469.jpg

P7316474.jpg

DSC00078.jpg

DSC00077.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Μπράβο Σύλβερ γιατί το θέμα είχε ξεχαστεί..._

----------


## High1

Μπράβο Sylver23 για τις φωτό που ανέβασες!!

----------


## sylver23

Σας ευχαριστώ.
Οπως σας είχα υποσχεθεί ας δουμε και το επτάνησος στην διαρκεια του αποδεξαμενισμού.

Μια κοντινή πλωράτη
Και μία απο ψηλά

----------


## polykas

_To ro/ro Μύκονος στην Μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη..._

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> Σας ευχαριστώ.
> Οπως σας είχα υποσχεθεί ας δουμε και το επτάνησος στην διαρκεια του αποδεξαμενισμού.
> 
> Μια κοντινή πλωράτη
> Και μία απο ψηλά


οπως παντα αψογος ο sylver :Very Happy: *LISSOS FANS SALONICA*

----------


## Leo

Πληροφορίες θέλουν ένα από τα Παλάτια της Αδριατικής να κάνει ένα δεξαμενισμό αστραπή στο Νεώριο. Είδομεν... :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Πληροφορίες θέλουν ένα από τα Παλάτια της Αδριατικής να κάνει ένα δεξαμενισμό αστραπή στο Νεώριο. Είδομεν...


Μάλιστα...άρα cptn πρέπει να αναβάλεις τα εισιτήρια επιστροφής!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## giannisk88

> Μάλιστα...άρα cptn πρέπει να αναβάλεις τα εισιτήρια επιστροφής!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Αν δε τα αναβάλει εκείνος Νίκο θα ακυρώσουμε εμείς τα δρομολόγια απο Σύρο!! Τηλεφώνημα για βόμβα, για βλήμα, για στρουμφάκι στην άγκυρα, δε ξερω τι παντως πρέπει να μείνει εκεί ο δάσκαλος!!!:mrgreen:

----------


## Leo

> Πληροφορίες θέλουν ένα από τα Παλάτια της Αδριατικής να κάνει ένα δεξαμενισμό αστραπή στο Νεώριο. Είδομεν...


Όταν λέμε δεξαμενισμός αστραπή εννοούμε ότι στις 23.30 ήταν κάπου στον κάβο Μαλιά με 30 κόμβους και στις 07.00 που το έψαξα στο AIS είναι μέσα στην δεξαμενή :shock:. 

europa.JPG

----------


## ndimitr93

> Όταν λέμε δεξαμενισμός αστραπή εννοούμε ότι στις 23.30 ήταν κάπου στον κάβο Μαλιά με 30 κόμβους και στις 07.00 που το έψαξα στο AIS είναι μέσα στην δεξαμενή :shock:. 
> 
> europa.JPG


Βρε ασε το AIS και πήγαινε εκεί.....μπαααα....το βρήκαμε τώρα....:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Nautikos II

05:10 το θηριο μπήκε στο λιμάνι της Σύρου, λιγο μετα την εισοδο του RORO MYKONOS

----------


## Leo

> Βρε ασε το AIS και πήγαινε εκεί.....μπαααα....το βρήκαμε τώρα....:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Εκεί έιναι άλλοι Νίκο, ντόπιοι και ξένοι (εισβολείς απο τα γύρω νησιά)  :Razz:  :Very Happy: , θα έχουμε πλήρες ρεπορτάζ σύντομα.

----------


## Leo

Βρε παιδί μου είπαμε δεξαμενισμοί αλλά αυτό το καράβι είναι αστραπή σε όλα του. Όσοι φωτογράφισαν, φωτογράφισαν οι υπόλοιποι ..... 
Το επόμενο επιβατηγό πλοίο στο Νεώριο θα είναι Κόκκινο σε ένα μήνα καί.... πρώτη φορά στην Σύρο  :Wink: . 

Για δείτο τώρα που είναι η Εύρωπη Παλάς.....

europa1.JPG

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Τσακ μπαμ οι δουλειες αυτα ειναι!Ας δουμε τωρα το Επτανησος στον προσφατο επειγον δεξαμενισμο του!

eptanisos drydock.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

Ο δεξαμενισμος του Ευρωπαικου παλατιου.Η δεξαμενη εκανε περιπου τρεις και μιση ωρες να ανεβει :Cool: 

P8130215_resize.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

Ολα τα ειχαμε ετοιμα....αλλα το πρωι πριν μπουμε στο πλοιο για Συρο πληροφοριθηκαμε οτι το ΕΥΡΩΠΗ ΠΑΛΑΣ ειχε φυγει...!!:twisted::twisted::twisted:
Παντως την προσπαθεια μας με τον TSS APOLLON την καναμε...... :Razz:

----------


## Leo

Το ¶ρτεμις τις Παρασκευές δεν φεύγει από την Τήνο χωρίς τον TSS APOLLON  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nikos_V

Σημερα το πρωι την ωρα που η δεξαμενη βουλιαζει....

P9100983_resize.JPG

Για να προλαβει το Ναξος το απογευματινο δρομολογιο........

----------


## vinman

> Σημερα το πρωι την ωρα που η δεξαμενη βουλιαζει....
> 
> P9100983_resize.JPG
> 
> Για να προλαβει το Ναξος το απογευματινο δρομολογιο........


Καλά λέω εγώ πάντα παρών ο Νίκος!!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!

----------


## Leo

> Καλά λέω εγώ πάντα παρών ........!!!
> .....!!


Και τα πάντα πληρών.... συνεχίζω εγώ  :Very Happy: , Νκολάκι να σαι καλάαα!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Σημερα το πρωι την ωρα που η δεξαμενη βουλιαζει....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56064
> 
> Για να προλαβει το Ναξος το απογευματινο δρομολογιο........


*¶ψογος Νίκο!!!Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το ρεπορτάζ από την όμορφη Σύρο!!!Να 'σαι καλά!!!*

----------


## Νικόλας

χαχαχα κουρεμένος είμουν όταν είχα έρθει  :Razz: 
προς το παρόν λέω να αναιβάσω καμιά φότο φρέσκια γιατί...:mrgreen:
πάντως παιδιά είναι μια από τις πιο όμορφες πλώρες !!
P9270733.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> χαχαχα κουρεμένος είμουν όταν είχα έρθει 
> προς το παρόν λέω να αναιβάσω καμιά φότο φρέσκια γιατί...:mrgreen:
> πάντως παιδιά είναι μια από τις πιο όμορφες πλώρες !!


Καλα δεν το συζητω. Και κατατοπιστικη αλλα και καλλιτεχνικη !!!!!!

----------


## Leo

Νικόλα την μεγαλοκοπέλα μας την έφερα εδώ, στο σωστό για την περίσταση θέμα  :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

χαχαχα σωστός ο Leo το είχα ξεχάσει ότι πάει εδώ 
οπότε σας αφιερώνω την επόμενη !! :Very Happy: 
P9270732.jpg
παιδιά συγνώμη αλλά ο ήλιος ήταν κόντρα δεν μπορούσα να κάνω και πολλά:-?

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Φίλε Νικόλα και οι δύο φωτογραφίες της μεγαλοκοπέλας μας είναι υπέροχες!!!*
*Οι γραμμές του πλοίου κατά την γνώμη είναι καταπληκτικές, η πλώρη δε είναι απίθανη!!!!*
*Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Νικόλα!!!*

----------


## vinman

Υπέροχη πλώρη!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε Νικόλα!

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ12

καλησπερα!παρακολουθω τις συζητησεις σας κ χαιρομαι τις φωτο που ανεβαζετε.θα `θελα μια πληροφορια, αν ειναι δυνατο: ξερει κανεις για καποιο πλοιο, που ανηκει στο δημο Τηλου ή Συμης(δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως), που εκανε επισκευη στον Πειραια γυρω στις 10 Μαρτιου κ εφυγε στις 17 Μαρτιου προς το νεωρειο Συρου για να ολοκληρωσει την επισκευη;νομιζω πως προκειται για οχι συμβατικο πλοιο (με επιφυλαξη)
ευχαριστω

----------


## Leo

Νικόλα τέτοιες σπαθάτες πλώρες σπάνια βλέπουμε, άρα ευχαριστούμε που τις μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας και επιπλέον ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση σου.

----------


## polykas

> χαχαχα κουρεμένος είμουν όταν είχα έρθει 
> προς το παρόν λέω να αναιβάσω καμιά φότο φρέσκια γιατί...:mrgreen:
> πάντως παιδιά είναι μια από τις πιο όμορφες πλώρες !!
> P9270733.jpg


_Επιβλητική πλώρη και επαγγελματική λήψη από τον Νικόλα.Ευχαριστούμε πολύ..._

----------


## Νικόλας

σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά για σας οι επόμενες !!
(σήμερα έκανε δοκιμαστικό και έφτασε μέχρι και τα 16,7 παρακαλώ !)
αλλά από πρύμα δεν το έχουμε δεί 
P9270725.jpg
P9270728.jpg

----------


## ελμεψη

> καλησπερα!παρακολουθω τις συζητησεις σας κ χαιρομαι τις φωτο που ανεβαζετε.θα `θελα μια πληροφορια, αν ειναι δυνατο: ξερει κανεις για καποιο πλοιο, που ανηκει στο δημο Τηλου ή Συμης(δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως), που εκανε επισκευη στον Πειραια γυρω στις 10 Μαρτιου κ εφυγε στις 17 Μαρτιου προς το νεωρειο Συρου για να ολοκληρωσει την επισκευη;νομιζω πως προκειται για οχι συμβατικο πλοιο (με επιφυλαξη)
> ευχαριστω


Φιλε μου με σιγουρια σου λεω οτι πλοιο της ΑΝΕΣ εκεινη την περιοδο δεν εκανε επισκευη ουτε δεξαμενισμο, οπως και απο τα πλοια που δραστηροποιουνται στη Ροδο, τα δυο ταχυπλοα του Dodekanisos Seaways,τα πλοια της ΑΝΕΣ, οπως και της Seadreams δεν εχουν παει ποτε στη Συρο. To Seastar  ειναι ενα καταμαραν ταχυπλοο αν αυτο εννοεις που αρκετο καιρο βρισκοταν στον Πειραια λογω μηχανικης βλαβης.Δεν νομιζω να πηγε στη Συρο παντως, αλλα κραταω τις επιφυλαξεις μου.

----------


## poliv21

Καλησπερα!Ψαχνω να βρω φωτογραφιες απο δεξαμενισμο του MEDITERRANEAN SKY.Υπαρχει περιπτωση να υπαρχει κατι?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

*Νικόλα,* σ' ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ.
Όλες οι φωτογραφίες σου είναι εξαιρετικές.
Βέβαια, η φωτογραφία της πλώρης είναι το κάτι άλλο.

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ12

Φιλε μου, σ`ευχαριστω πολυ για την πληροφορια. Μηπως υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα να μαθω σιγουρα αν το πλοιο αυτο που λες, περασε (εστω για λιγες ωρες) απο το νεωρειο;

----------


## polykas

_¶ς θυμηθούμε την Βασίλισσα με μία βραδυνή φωτό στην Μεγάλη Πλωτή Περάματος..._

polykas 1-.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

ox παναγία μου *Τ Ε Λ Ε Ι Α* !!
ας βάλω και γω μια που είχα ξεχάσει :?
P9270727.jpg

----------


## konigi

Καλησπέρα και καλό απόγευμα σε όλους!!!
ΕΛΥΡΟΣ λοιπόν στην Ελευσίνα κατά την διάρκεια της πρώτης του ετήσιας...
DSC01160.JPG

----------


## ndimitr93

> Καλησπέρα και καλό απόγευμα σε όλους!!!
> ΕΛΥΡΟΣ λοιπόν στην Ελευσίνα κατά την διάρκεια της πρώτης του ετήσιας...
> DSC01160.JPG


Αυτο θα πεί ότι οι ανταποκριτές της Σούδας δεν αφηνουν τα βαπόρια τους!!!! :Very Happy:  :Wink: 
Ευχαριστούμε Κώστα!!!!!

----------


## .voyager

Λίγο zoom στις προπέλες.

IMG_7322.JPGIMG_7319.JPG

----------


## konigi

Πολύ πιο εσωτερικός ο φίλος voyager
Λέτε ξεκινόντας το βάψιμο να το κάνουν σαν το Λισσός?
ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ... Πλάκα θα έχει!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

> Πολύ πιο εσωτερικός ο φίλος voyager
> Λέτε ξεκινόντας το βάψιμο να το κάνουν σαν το Λισσός?
> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ... Πλάκα θα έχει!!!


Ελα γρουσουζη.....κανόνισε να γίνει μπλε..... :Mad:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Να και οι πρώτες φωτογραφίες του Βάπορα στην δεξαμενή!!!Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ Κώστα και Χρήστο για τις φωτογραφίες!!!!
Να είστε καλά!!!!!*

----------


## diagoras

> Καλησπέρα και καλό απόγευμα σε όλους!!!
> ΕΛΥΡΟΣ λοιπόν στην Ελευσίνα κατά την διάρκεια της πρώτης του ετήσιας...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60479


 Ευχαριστουμε για την ανταποκριση φιλε konigi.Ολο διαμαντια εισαι σημερα.Και η πρωτη ηλιοθεραπεια του βαπορα...

----------


## sylver23

Οι φωτογραφίες του δεξαμενισμού του Ελυρος,καθώς και τα σχόλια μεταφέρθηκαν στο κατάλληλο θέμα ,δηλαδή εδώ

----------


## orisibios

Ευχαριστουμε voyager!!!!!

Να ρωτησω κατι, τι εργασιες θα κανουν στο ελυρος?

----------


## kapas

> Πολύ πιο εσωτερικός ο φίλος voyager
> Λέτε ξεκινόντας το βάψιμο να το κάνουν σαν το Λισσός?
> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ... Πλάκα θα έχει!!!





> Ελα γρουσουζη.....κανόνισε να γίνει μπλε.....


γιατι ρε παιδια? τι εχει το μπλε? θα του ταιριαζε πολυ πιστευω... αλλωστε το χρωμα τις θαλασσας ειναι μπλε, οχι κεραμιδι! :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Αυτό το καφεκόκκινο στην ίσαλο ειναι εντελώς απαράδεκτο! Θα ήταν τέλειο με μπλε!!!

----------


## konigi

Και γω πιστεύω πως θα του πήγαιναν πολύ...

----------


## dokimakos21

Απο τον πρωτο δεξαμενισμο του HELLENIC SPIRIT στην Ελευσινα 2001....

skan005.jpg

Χαρισμενη στον tss apollon k ston polykas....

----------


## polykas

> Απο τον πρωτο δεξαμενισμο του HELLENIC SPIRIT στην Ελευσινα 2001....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61668
> 
> Χαρισμενη στον tss apollon k ston polykas....


*Ευχαριστώ πολύ...*

----------


## manolis m.

PC260068 (Medium).JPG
PC260071 (Medium).JPG

----------


## cpt babis

> PC260068 (Medium).JPG
> PC260071 (Medium).JPG


 Ωραιες φιλε Μανωλη!!!
Ευχαριστουμε!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> PC260068 (Medium).JPG
> PC260071 (Medium).JPG


H επιστροφη !

----------


## cpt babis

> H επιστροφη !


 Ποιά επιστροφή;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aνταποδιδω στον TSS APOLLON με μια <κατασκοπευτικη> απο τα ναυπηγεια ελευσινας του 2006.Αφιερωμενη ειδικα στον polykas


minoan (7).JPG

----------


## sylver23

Το ποστ μεταφέρθηκε στο κατάλληλο θέμα δηλαδή εδω

----------


## Leo

Από την γνωστή "ύποπτη" στην Σύρο για τον mastrokosta.... :Very Happy:  και τον Πατριώτη της τον polyka.....  :Wink: 

Aquamarine λοιπόν μέχρι να έρθει η επίσημη από τον Nikos_V ..... (ελπίζω) :Razz:

----------


## heraklion

................................

----------


## polykas

*Eυχαριστώ πολύ τους καλούς φίλους BEN BRUCE και Leo για τις αφιερώσεις τους...*

----------


## Rocinante

> Ποιά επιστροφή;


 Οχι οχι cpt babis παρεξηγηση. :Very Happy: 
Δεν εννοουσε την επιστροφη του πλοιου ο BEN BRUCE  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## cpt babis

> Οχι οχι cpt babis παρεξηγηση.
> Δεν εννοουσε την επιστροφη του πλοιου ο BEN BRUCE


 Το καταλαβα Αντωνη
και συγχαρητηρια για την προαγωγη!!!

----------


## Leo

Αυτό το γιορτάζουμεεεεεεεεε!!! Για τον *Υποπλοίαρχο* rocinante λοιπόν.
Καπτάν Αντώνη, δια της γνωστής χειρός...., επί τη προαγωγή σας στο θέμα που συνέβη  :Very Happy: 

PICT7581.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> Αυτό το γιορτάζουμεεεεεεεεε!!! Για τον *Υποπλοίαρχο* rocinante λοιπόν.
> Καπτάν Αντώνη, δια της γνωστής χειρός...., επί τη προαγωγή σας στο θέμα που συνέβη


 Ναι ευχαριστω αλλα μολις σημερα καταφερα να εντοπισω το θεμα. :Wink: 
Ευχαριστω λοιπον Cptbabis, Leo και γνωστη αγνωστη.

----------


## Nikos_V

> Από την γνωστή "ύποπτη" στην Σύρο για τον mastrokosta.... και τον Πατριώτη της τον polyka..... 
> 
> Aquamarine λοιπόν μέχρι να έρθει η επίσημη από τον Nikos_V ..... (ελπίζω)


Για ολους εσας!!!Και πρωτα στην ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΣΑ που στα δυσκολα ειναι εκει!!!





PA280563_resize.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

Μπλου Σταρ Παρος.

PB050026_resize.JPG

Και ακομη μια με τον μεγαλο αδελφο :Wink: 

PB060040_resize.JPG

----------


## Leo

Καιρό έχει να εμφανιστεί ε  :Razz: ? Ευχαρσιτούμε  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Επειδή τα ιπτάμενα δελφίνια δεν ανεβαίνουν στις πλωτές δεξαμενές, αλλά ούτε και στις μόνιμες, θα ήθελα να δούμε πως είναι ένα δελφίνι κάτω από την θάλασσα. Επειδή ο χώρος που το εντόπισα ήταν περιορισμένος (στον μώλο της ΔΕΗ στο Κερατσίνι), θα σας το παρουσιάσω σε 4 φωτογραφίες για να δείτε περισσότερες λετομέρειες. Το Flying dolphin ΙΡΙΔΑ λοιπόν στις 2 Νοεμβρίου 2009. 
P1260132iris1.jpg 
P1260132iris2.jpg 
P1260132iris3.jpg 
P1260132iris4.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Στην πρώτη φωτο, τι θέλει να πεί ο ποιητής με το POSEIDON LINES??? Αν είναι να μπω στο αυτοκίνητο και να κατηφορίσω ΑΠΟΨΕ για Κερατσίνι!!!

----------


## hayabusa

εμενα μου κανει τρομερή εντύπωση το ότι οι προπέλες φαίνονται να έχουν τρία πτερύγια και το υπόλοιπο μισό να είναι ενωμένο. αν μπορεί κάποιος ειδικός ας μας το εξηγήσει (εκτός και αν είναι οφθαλμαπάτη)  :Smile:

----------


## Speedkiller

> εμενα μου κανει τρομερή εντύπωση το ότι οι προπέλες φαίνονται να έχουν τρία πτερύγια και το υπόλοιπο μισό να είναι ενωμένο. αν μπορεί κάποιος ειδικός ας μας το εξηγήσει (εκτός και αν είναι οφθαλμαπάτη)



Eγώ μετράω τέσσερα αν και νομίζω πως συνολικά πρέπει να ναι 5!

----------


## koukou

Το πλοίο στην δεξαμενή
PB110032.jpg

----------


## Leo

> εμενα μου κανει τρομερή εντύπωση το ότι οι προπέλες φαίνονται να έχουν τρία πτερύγια και το υπόλοιπο μισό να είναι ενωμένο. αν μπορεί κάποιος ειδικός ας μας το εξηγήσει (εκτός και αν είναι οφθαλμαπάτη)


Τα φτερά των ελίκων είναι 5. Απλά η γωνία της φωτογραφίας δεν το δείχνει καθαρά.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Καπετάνιε σε ευχαριστούμε για τις ''αποκαλυπτικές'' φωτογραφίες που μοιράστηκες μαζί μας!!!!
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!!*

----------


## hayabusa

σε ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνηση κάπταιν, να σαι καλά  :Very Happy:

----------


## diagoras

Πολυ ωραιες και ξεχωριστες οι φωτογραφιες καπταιν.Ευχαριστουμε πολυ

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Τοσο καιρο καναμε σχολια για το μπλε,πρασινο,μωβ της NEL.Εγω παρεα με ενα καλο φιλαρακι του φορουμ σκαλισαμε λιγο το Μυτιληνη μας,ταλαιπωρημενη ,αλλα εχει μαθει να επιβιωνει.Ας θυμηθουμε και ενα G στα πλαγια!*:?100_1702.jpg

100_1706.jpg

100_1716.jpg

100_1721.jpg

100_1742.jpg

----------


## theofilos-ship

100_1729.jpg

100_1733.jpg

100_1743.jpg

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Γειά σου ρε Μάνο με τις αποκαλλιπτικεσ φωτό σου........την κακομοίρα την λυπάμαι σε αυτο το χάλι που βρίσκεται....μα καλα δεν την πρόσεχαν καθόλου?

----------


## Giovanaut

> 100_1729.jpg
> 
> 100_1733.jpg
> 
> 100_1743.jpg


Αγορι μου χιλια μπραβο... Πολυ τρελο το υλικο (αξιζε η αναμονη)
απ οτι βλεπω το πανε για πολυ καλη δουλεια...

Μακαρι, το εχει αναγκη το φρεσκαρισματακι της η ΠΡΙΓΚΙΠΕΣΣΑ μας...!!!!!

ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΞΑΝΑΔΩ ΚΑΤΑΛΕΥΚΗ ΝΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΕΙΣ!!!

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Αφιερωμενη στους Νελιτες*100_1722 copy.jpg

----------


## Leo

Τα σχετικά με τον δεξαμενισμό του Μυτιλήνη έχουν μεταφερθεί εδώ.

----------


## MYTILENE

> *Αφιερωμενη στους Νελιτες*100_1722 copy.jpg


ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ φίλε μου,ερώτηση για να το κάνω 100%,όλες οι φώτο σου από το δεξαμενισμό του ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΜΑΣ είναι από χθές 11/11??Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι

----------


## Apostolos

Ε δεν έχει πάθει και τίποτε! απλά τα πολλά στρώματα μπογιάς αρχίζουν να φευγουν! Ας ελπίσουμε πως θα τα ξηλώσουν όλλα γιατι αν το αφήσουν έτσι θα φαίνεται βλογιοκομμένο!

----------


## opelmanos

Καλά ρε παιδιά και συγνώμη δηλ.Σας αφήσαν και γυρίζατε στην δεξαμενή χωρίς κανένας να σας πεί τίποτα? Λιμενικός έλεγχος δεν υπήρχε στην είσοδο του Ναυπηγείου?Πραγματικά ωραίες οι φωτο πάντως.Μπράβο για τον κόπο σας :Razz:

----------


## diagoras

Πολυ καλες οι φωτογραφιες της Μυτηληναρας.Αντε να ξαναγινει παλι λαμπερη

----------


## Apostolos

> Καλά ρε παιδιά και συγνώμη δηλ.Σας αφήσαν και γυρίζατε στην δεξαμενή χωρίς κανένας να σας πεί τίποτα? Λιμενικός έλεγχος δεν υπήρχε στην είσοδο του Ναυπηγείου?Πραγματικά ωραίες οι φωτο πάντως.Μπράβο για τον κόπο σας


Εχει αλλα καλύτερα να μην ασχολούνται με εμάς γιατι θα ξεχάσουμε τις φώτο απο τις δεξαμενές

----------


## theofilos-ship

Στο περαμα ειναι λιγο χαλαρα.Αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι βγαζεις ενα τριποδα χυμα και αρχιζεις...Αλλα παλι καλα γιατι μπορουμε να δουμε και κανα βαπορι απο κατω.

----------


## Νaval22

> Καλά ρε παιδιά και συγνώμη δηλ.Σας αφήσαν και γυρίζατε στην δεξαμενή χωρίς κανένας να σας πεί τίποτα? Λιμενικός έλεγχος δεν υπήρχε στην είσοδο του Ναυπηγείου?Πραγματικά ωραίες οι φωτο πάντως.Μπράβο για τον κόπο σας


το πέραμα δεν θεωρείται ναυπηγείο αλλά σύνολο καρνάγιων για αυτό και τα πράγματα είναι χαλαρά,και δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με ότι συμβάίνει σε μεγάλα ναυπηγεία,γενικά πάντως δεν είναι και το καλύτερο για κάποιον που δεν έχει εμπειρεία να γύριζει πάνω σε δεξαμενές δίοτι υπάρχουν πολλοί κινδυνοι.
πάντως όπως φαίνεται κάποιοι καταλάβαν πως όλα αυτά τα στρώματα μογιάς κάποτε έπρεπε να φύγουν και το πλοίο να βαφτεί σωστά,το αν θα γίνει όμως μεχρι το τέλος καλή δουλειά μένει να το δούμε.

----------


## polykas

*H απόβαση των Nελιτών στο Πέραμα.Ευχαριστούμε πολύ παιδιά για τις φωτό σας...*

----------


## opelmanos

Να ρωτήσω και κάτι τελευταίο?Οι ηλεκτρομηχανές δουλεύουν?Ρεύμα παίρνει απ'έξω?Και αυτό γιατι έχω δεί πάρα πολλά πλοία που ανεβαίνουν στις δεξαμενές να δουλεύουν οι ηλεκτρομηχανές.Από που όμως ψύχοναι εφόσον είναι το πλοίο εκτός θάλασσας?

----------


## Νaval22

οπως ψύχονται και όταν είναι στη θάλασσα,δεν υπάρχει καμια μαγική σωλήνα που τραβάει νερό απο τη θάλασσα και το διοχετευει στους κυλίνδρους απευθείας,αλλά υπάρχουν δεξαμενές οι οποίες έχουν μέσα αυτό το νερό το οποίο βγαίνει ψύχει επαναψύχεται και επανακυκλοφορεί,υπάρχει δλδ δικτύο ψύξης που λειτουργεί όπως το δίκτυα λίπανσης και τροφοδοσίας  :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

> οπως ψύχονται και όταν είναι στη θάλασσα,δεν υπάρχει καμια μαγική σωλήνα που τραβάει νερό απο τη θάλασσα και το διοχετευει στους κιλύνδρους απευθείας,αλλά υπάρχουν δεξαμενές οι οποίες έχουν μέσα αυτό το νερό το οποίο βγαίνει ψύχει επαναψύχεται και επανακυκλοφορεί,υπάρχει δλδ δικτύο ψύξης που λειτουργεί όπως το δίκτυα λίπανσης και τροφοδοσίας


Πραγματικά ενδιαφέρον μου φαίνεται αυτό το σύστημα ψύξεως.Είναι όπως έχουμε πχ μια βάρκα έξω από το νερό και ειναι συνδεδεμένη με ένα λάστιχο στην αντλία ψύξεως και όταν θέλουμε να την θέσουμε σε λειτουργία το ανοίγουμε το νερό.Ακριβώς αυτό εφαρμόζεο ο πατέρας μου όταν βγάζει το σκάφος για συντήρηση

----------


## Νικόλας

> Να ρωτήσω και κάτι τελευταίο?Οι ηλεκτρομηχανές δουλεύουν?Ρεύμα παίρνει απ'έξω?Και αυτό γιατι έχω δεί πάρα πολλά πλοία που ανεβαίνουν στις δεξαμενές να δουλεύουν οι ηλεκτρομηχανές.Από που όμως ψύχοναι εφόσον είναι το πλοίο εκτός θάλασσας?


εγώ πάλι απ όσο ξέρω παίρνουν απ έξω και μια μέρα πριν κατεβάσουν το βαπόρι κάποια στιγμή προς το μεσημέρι ή το απόγευμα τις βάζουν

----------


## roussosf

> οπως ψύχονται και όταν είναι στη θάλασσα,δεν υπάρχει καμια μαγική σωλήνα που τραβάει νερό απο τη θάλασσα και το διοχετευει στους κυλίνδρους απευθείας,αλλά υπάρχουν δεξαμενές οι οποίες έχουν μέσα αυτό το νερό το οποίο βγαίνει ψύχει επαναψύχεται και επανακυκλοφορεί,υπάρχει δλδ δικτύο ψύξης που λειτουργεί όπως το δίκτυα λίπανσης και τροφοδοσίας


στο δεξαμενισμο το πλοιο περνει παντα ρευμα απο εξω
μια περιπτωση υπαρχει να δουλευει ηλεκτρικη και αυτη αν χρειασθει θα ειναι η emergency 
η οποια εχει δικο της κλειστο κυκλωμα οπως τα αυτοκίνητα

----------


## opelmanos

Και για του λόγου το αληθές κάποιες φωτό που είχαν ανεβάσει κάποιοι συμφορουμίτες  και  διαπίστωσα αυτό που ανέφερα χτές

----------


## Νaval22

> στο δεξαμενισμο το πλοιο περνει παντα ρευμα απο εξω
> μια περιπτωση υπαρχει να δουλευει ηλεκτρικη και αυτη αν χρειασθει θα ειναι η emergency 
> η οποια εχει δικο της κλειστο κυκλωμα οπως τα αυτοκίνητα


προφανώς το λές σύμφωνα με την εμπειρεία σου δεν είπα το αντίθετο,ούτε ότι γίνεται με τον ένα η τον άλλο τρόπο,απλά ανέφερα την περίπτωση του πως θα μπορούσε να δουλεψει μια γεννήτρια και επάνω στη δεξαμενή,οπότε πιο εύστοχο θα ήταν να έκανες quote την ερώτηση του opelmanos σχετικά με το ποιά είναι η πηγή του ρευμάτος

----------


## CORFU

ρε παιδια τι ειναι αυτο το ανοιγμα αριστερα στην φωτο??

----------


## Leo

Δεν είναι άνοιγμα, είναι η ενίσχυση στην βάση του πλωριού καταπέλτη.

----------


## Apostolos

Το Αγία Θεοδώρα στο Πέραμα χθές

THEODORA.jpg

----------


## theofilos-ship

_Και μια πλωρατη του Αγια.Θεοδωρα.Για τον Αποστολο_ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 100_1709.jpg

----------


## CORFU

παιδια ευχαριστω για τηs φωτο τηs Θωδορουλαs

----------


## polykas

_H Aγία Θεωδόρα που μας ήρθε από την μακρινή Κέρκυρα έχει γίνει κούκλα.Τις λείπουν τα τιμόνια και είναι έτοιμη να πέσει.
Την φωτό την αφιερώνω στους λάτρες των ιαπωνικών πλοίων και στα παιδιά από Κέρκυρα και Ηγουμενίτσα που μας χαρίζουν τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες τους.

_polykas1-.jpg

----------


## polykas

> Μπλου Σταρ Παρος.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64422
> 
> Και ακομη μια με τον μεγαλο αδελφο
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64423


*Νίκο για ακόμη μία φορά σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες που μας χαρίζεις από την όμορφη Σύρο.Παρατηρώ ότι φέτος κάνουν τα Μπλε  Δεξαμενισμό όλα μαζί και μετά όλα τα κόκκινα.¶λλες χρονιές ήταν ένα μπλε και ένα κόκκινο...*

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ ΚΑΛΒΟΣ 1-4-2009 ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΑΔΗ για τον φιλο polyka...(Τις δικιες σου φωτογραφιες δεν τις πιανω αλλα σου εχω κατι καλο απο Δευτερα...Ξερεις εσυ...)*

DSC00321.JPG

----------


## roussosf

> Και για του λόγου το αληθές κάποιες φωτό που είχαν ανεβάσει κάποιοι συμφορουμίτες και διαπίστωσα αυτό που ανέφερα χτές


ο καπνος που βλεπεις να βγαινει απο την τσιμινιερα μπορει να ειναι η της βοηθητικης γεννητριας η του βοηθητικου λεβητα που δουλευει για την παραγωγη ατμου χαμηλης πιεσης για ζεστα νερα και αλλες χρησεις

----------


## knossos palace

απο δεξαμενισμο     knossos palace εχουμε τιποτα καινουργιο? :Surprised: ops:

----------


## Leo

Αυτός τελείωσε εδώ και μερικές μέρες.... Έχει επιστρέψει στον Πειραιά και κοσμεί τον νότιο λιμενοβραχίωνα (το πράσινο). Αν εννοείς τώρα για  φωτογραφίες .... μπα δεν κυκλοφόρησαν  :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

*SUPERFAST X-Κατα τον δεξαμενισμο του για αλλαγη σινιαλων κ οχι μονο...*
*Ευχαριστω τον φιλο που μου εδωσε τις φωτογραφιες κ δεχτηκε να τις μοιραστει μαζι μας....*

DSCN0100.JPG

----------


## knossos palace

κριμα θα παντος θα περιμενω. :Very Happy:

----------


## Giovanaut

> *SUPERFAST X-Κατα τον δεξαμενισμο του για αλλαγη σινιαλων κ οχι μονο...*
> *Ευχαριστω τον φιλο που μου εδωσε τις φωτογραφιες κ δεχτηκε να τις μοιραστει μαζι μας....*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65115


Εγκληματα..!!!!! (η φωτο αψογη...)

----------


## Leo

16.11.09 ο δεξαμενισμός του Blue Star 1 στην Βιολαντώ του Νεωρίου για όλους σας (από τους γνωστούς άγνωστους)  :Wink: 

PICT7695a.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

> 16.11.09 ο δεξαμενισμός του Blue Star 1 στην Βιολαντώ του Νεωρίου για όλους σας (από τους γνωστούς άγνωστους) 
> 
> PICT7695a.jpg


Να εισαι καλα cpt για την ποιοτητα, οπως παντα...!!!!!!

----------


## Nikos_V

> 16.11.09 ο δεξαμενισμός του Blue Star 1 στην Βιολαντώ του Νεωρίου για όλους σας (από τους γνωστούς άγνωστους) 
> 
> PICT7695a.jpg


Ευχαριστουμε καπτεν!!!!Πρεπει να προσεχουμε ποιο πολυ εμεις εδω!!!!!

PB160546_resize.JPG
αφιερωμενη.......... :Wink:

----------


## Nikos_V

Πριν απο το BS 1 ειχε δεξαμενιστει το ROYAL IRIS

PB090019_resize.JPG

PB110028_resize.JPG

----------


## diagoras

Ζωγραφιες απ τον φιλο Νικο.Ευχαριστουμε πολυ

----------


## Giovanaut

Πραγματικα ολες οι φωτο ειναι πανεμορφες....!!!!!
Ευχαριστουμε..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## polykas

> Πριν απο το BS 1 ειχε δεξαμενιστει το ROYAL IRIS
> 
> PB090019_resize.JPG
> 
> PB110028_resize.JPG


*Νίκο σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ...*

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Κατα τη διάρκεια του ετήσιου δεξαμενισμού του  :Wink: ...
NISSOS_MYKONOS___PERAMA_DRY_DOCK.JPG

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

πολυ ωραια η φωτο του βαπορα,να εισαι καλα φιλε aegeanspeedlines  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Που είσαι φίλε Στάθη, σε χάσαμε...  :Very Happy:

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

εδω ειμαι captain,απλα τελειωσαν οι σφαιρες μου και δεν μπορω να πυροβολω οπως τα υπολοιπα μελη :Very Happy: *Nautilia.gr PORTO SALONICO*

----------


## Leo

Η φωτογραφία του Νήσος Μύκονος απο τον δεξαμενισμό του μεταφέρθκε εδώ.

----------


## polykas

_Το ιστορικό Μακεδών του Γιώργου Γούτου στα Ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδος  με τον φακό του καλού φίλου north._

MAKEDON .jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> _Το ιστορικό Μακεδών του Γιώργου Γούτου στα Ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδος με τον φακό του καλού φίλου north._


Ευχαριστουμε τον φιλο North για τη σπανια αυτη φωτο.

----------


## Eng

> _Το ιστορικό Μακεδών του Γιώργου Γούτου στα Ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδος  με τον φακό του καλού φίλου north._
> 
> MAKEDON .jpg


Φανταστικη φωτο! Ξερεις οτι μου αρεσουν οτι εχει να κανει μετα.."Σκαθαρια" που αλώνιζαν σε μας πάνω!!
Προσωπικα..Ευχαριστώ..!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια  του Μακεδων στην δεξαμενη ! Ευχαριστουμε τους φιλους north και polykas.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Γιώργο ευχαριστούμε και εσένα και τον φίλο north για την φωτογραφία του Μακεδών από την δεξαμενή που μοιραστήκατε μαζί μας.. Να είστε καλά!!*

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Το Απτέρα στην δεξαμενή...
Πηγή: http://raflucgr.ra.funpic.de/toppage50.htm


toppag215.jpg

----------


## polykas

> Το Απτέρα στην δεξαμενή...
> 
> toppag215.jpg


Φίλε aegeanspeedlines καλό θα είναι να βάζουμε και την πηγή της συγκεκριμένης φωτογραφίας.Παρατηρώ αυτές τις ημέρες σε ορισμένες κατηγορίες να μπαίνουν εικόνες χωρίς να αναγράφεται η προέλευση τους.Το πράγμα έχει* ξεφύγει*.Παρακαλώ τους υπεύθυνους να πάρουν ορισμένα μέτρα.Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Nikos_V

Μπορει να καθυστερισα λιγο να ανεβασω φωτο αλλα νομιζω με τις παρακατω....... :Wink: 

PB290862_resize.JPG

PB170576_resize_resize.JPG

Για ολο το nautilia!!!!

----------


## diagoras

Πολυ ομορφες φωτογραφιες Νικο.Ευχαριστουμε πολυ

----------


## Nikos_V

> Πολυ ομορφες φωτογραφιες Νικο.Ευχαριστουμε πολυ


Ευχαριστω diagora και οπως καταλαβες περιμενω και το πλοιο σου για φωτο!!!

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

ευχαριστουμε Νικο πολυ καλες...

----------


## polykas

> Το Απτέρα στην δεξαμενή...
> Πηγή: http://raflucgr.ra.funpic.de/toppage50.htm
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66722


*Σωστός τώρα φίλε aegeanspeedlines.Καλό είναι και άλλοι να βάζουν τις πηγές που αλιεύουν φωτογραφίες, διαφορετικά οι υπέυθυνοι να σβήνουν τα μηνύματα τους.Ευχαριστώ πολύ.*

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Nίκο σε ευχαριστούμε για ακόμα μία φορά για όλη σου την δουλειά από την όμορφη Σύρο!!!Να είσαι καλά!!!*

----------


## harlek

> *Σωστός τώρα φίλε aegeanspeedlines.Καλό είναι και άλλοι να βάζουν τις πηγές που αλιεύουν φωτογραφίες, διαφορετικά οι υπέυθυνοι να σβήνουν τα μηνύματα τους.Ευχαριστώ πολύ.*


Φαίνεται ότι η πηγή αυτής της φωτο θα παραμείνει μυστήριο! Υπήρχε ήδη δημοσιευμένη στο thread εδώ και καιρό...

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...6&postcount=34

----------


## Apostolos

> *Σωστός τώρα φίλε aegeanspeedlines.Καλό είναι και άλλοι να βάζουν τις πηγές που αλιεύουν φωτογραφίες, διαφορετικά οι υπέυθυνοι να σβήνουν τα μηνύματα τους.Ευχαριστώ πολύ.*



Λάθος κάνετε όλοι σας γιατι η φώτο ειναι δική μου

----------


## Leo

> Λάθος κάνετε όλοι σας γιατι η φώτο ειναι δική μου


Εξ άλλου και στο site του, ο Lucas το αναφέρει με ονοματεπώνυμο. 

*Με την ευκαιρία ας κάνουμε μια υπενθύμιση σε όλους ότι, φωτογρταφίες που δεν είναι δικές μας ή δεν έχουμε τα νόμιμα δικαιώματα τους, δεν επιτρέπεται είναι να τις ανεβάζουμε στο φόρουμ ή στην γκαλερί του* *na@tilia.gr**. Εάν θέλουμε κάτι να πούμε και καμιά φωτογραφία δικής μας ή της δική μας γκαλερί δεν μας καλύπτει, επιτρτέπεται να ανεβάσουμε φωτογραφία από άλλη πηγή αλλα είναι υποχρεωτικό να αναφέρουμε την πηγή της. Παρακαλώ να μην επανέλθουμε στο θέμα.*

----------


## polykas

> Λάθος κάνετε όλοι σας γιατι η φώτο ειναι δική μου


*Oρθώς φίλε Απόστολε.Δεν ανέφερα το όνομα σου γιατί φαίνεται από το copyright.*

----------


## Nikos_V

Σημερα το μεσημερι το Royal Iris ανεβηκε ξανα στην μικρη δεξαμενη του Νεωριου.

PB300901_resize.JPG

----------


## Eng

Μήπως αυτο παει με τα..Dry Dockings???

FD'S.JPG

----------


## Leo

Ε ναι!! Ιπτάμενα βλέπεις προσγειώθηκαν στο ανάλογο θέμα  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

> Ε ναι!! Ιπτάμενα βλέπεις προσγειώθηκαν στο ανάλογο θέμα


Ε ναι λοιπον... You are unpextable captain!!!
Xie xie !!  :Very Happy:

----------


## helatros68

Το Ionian King στην μεγαλη πλωτη δεξαμενη Περαματος στις 30.11.2009


ionian king 30.11.09 1.jpg

ionian king 30.11.09 2.jpg

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

φοβερες οι φωτο του βαπορα,να εισαι καλα φιλε helatros68. :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

> Το Ionian King στην μεγαλη πλωτη δεξαμενη Περαματος στις 30.11.2009
> 
> 
> ionian king 30.11.09 1.jpg
> 
> ionian king 30.11.09 2.jpg


*Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε Παύλο ,για τις όμορφες φωτογραφικές λήψεις  του Ιonian King...*

----------


## Rocinante

> Το Ionian King στην μεγαλη πλωτη δεξαμενη Περαματος στις 30.11.2009


 Οταν η μεγαλη πλωτη δειχνει τοσο μικρη. Σε ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## Giovanaut

Να εισαι καλα υπεροχος ο Βαπορας....!!!!

----------


## Leo

Ένας αποχαιρετιστήριος δεξαμενισμός του παρελθόντος για το rocinante  :Wink: 

PICT4506.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

> Ένας αποχαιρετιστήριος δεξαμενισμός του παρελθόντος για το rocinante


Υπεροχος Leo.....
Ξερουμε εποχη...???

----------


## diagoras

Γιαννη καλοκαιρι 2005 νομιζω ειναι η φωτο.Τοτε εφυγε

----------


## Giovanaut

> Γιαννη καλοκαιρι 2005 νομιζω ειναι η φωτο.Τοτε εφυγε


Να εισαι καλα συνονοματε...!!!!
Ευχαριστω πολυ..!!!!!

----------


## Leo

> Υπεροχος Leo.....
> Ξερουμε εποχη...???


Η φωτογραφία είναι στις 27.05.2006. Το πλοίο επέστερεψε στο ΝΜΔ,όπου συνέχισε τις επισκευές πριν φύγει οριστικά για τη Κεϋλάνη.

----------


## Giovanaut

> Η φωτογραφία είναι στις 27.05.2006. Το πλοίο επέστερεψε στο ΝΜΔ,όπου συνέχισε τις επισκευές πριν φύγει οριστικά για τη Κϋλάνη.


Παντως η φωτο λεει παρα πολλα, για αλλη μια φορα ευχαριστουμε..!!!!

----------


## Rocinante

Σε ευχαριστω Leo.Ειναι ενα πλοιο που αρκετες φορες εψαξα να βρω στοιχεια για την μετα Ελλαδα ζωη του χωρις ομως κατι το ιδιαιτερο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Για να παμε στο μακρυνο πια 1996, που σε λιγο θα ειναι στην προπερασμενη 10ετια, να δουμε το NAIAS EXPRESS στην πετρινη δεξαμενη του βασιλιαδη


negatives (100).jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

Να ξεκινησουμε με το Μπλου Σταρ Ναξος

PC080958_resize.JPG
Στην Βιολαντο παρακαλω.....


Να συνεχισουμε με τον Οριζοντα......

PC090996_resize.JPG

και τωρα ντουετο....

PC090987_resize.JPG

Αφιερωμενες σε ολους εσας :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

Nα σαι καλα Νίκο!Πάντα παρών!!! :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ καλο ρεπορταζ απο τον Νιkos_V

----------


## diagoras

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ Νικο.Πολυ καλο το ρεπορταζ

----------


## Leo

Στην σχολή είχαμε ένα καθηγητή, που όταν ένας καλός μαθητής δεν ήξερε μάθημα, αλλά απαντούσε ένας λιγότερο καλός μας έλεγε...
" που καταντήσαν τ' άλογα να τα κρατούν οι κότες ".

Αυτό μου ήρθε στον νου, όταν είδα το Ορίζοντα στη μικρή δεξαμενή να ξεχειλίζει, ενώ το Νάξος τα χάνεται μέσα στην μεγάλη  :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

*Eυχαριστούμε Νίκο από την όμορφη Σύρο.*

_Αικατερίνη Π.

Μόνιμη μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη.10-12-2009.
_

polykas-.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> *Eυχαριστούμε Νίκο από την όμορφη Σύρο.*
> 
> _Αικατερίνη Π.
> 
> Μόνιμη μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη.10-12-2009.
> _
> 
> polykas-.jpg


Kαι χρονια πολλα στον καταπληκτικο του πλοιαρχο Νικο Ξυλογιαννοπουλο

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Νίκο σε ευχαριστούμε για το υπέροχο(όπως πάντα) ρεπορτάζ από την όμορφη Σύρο!!

Γιώργο σε ευχαριστούμε και εσένα για την φωτογραφία του Αικατερίνη Π.!
Να είστε και οι δύο πάντα καλά!*

----------


## Giovanaut

Μπραβο σας για τις μοναδικες ανταποκρισεις..!!!!!!

----------


## CORFU

ρε παιδια και μια φωτο απο την πρυμη του Αικατερινη??

----------


## Leo

Σήμερα θα σας παρουσιάσω δυο-τρεις δεξαμενισμούς... από την Ελευσίνα οι δυο.

Ίκαρος Παλάς και Μακεδών (το κατά δύναμη), σημερινές.


DSCN0211ipm.jpg

DSCN0226mip.jpg

----------


## vinman

Αποδοτική πρωινή βολτούλα βλέπω captain!!
¶ψογος... :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Ένας ακόμη από την Μικρή του Περάματος, με το Κερκυραϊκό αμφίπλωρο φέρυ ¶γιος Νικόλαος.

DSCN0264an.jpg

Είδα και την Αικατερινή Π στην μεγάλη του Βασιλειάδη, αλλά .... κάποιος άλλος πιθανόν θα την ανεβάσει.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Kάπτεν Λεό σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το ρεπορτάζ από την Ελευσίνα και το Πέραμα!Στην σημερινή σου βόλτα δεν άφησες τίποτα χωρίς να το φωτογραφήσεις!!
Να είσαι πάντα καλά!*

----------


## diagoras

Καπετανιε σε ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ για τις φωτογραφιες και το ρεπορταζ.Ειναι υπεροχες.

----------


## polykas

*18-12-2009.

Ο Σοφοκλής στην Ελευσίνα.*

polykas.jpg

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Σήμερα θα σας παρουσιάσω δυο-τρεις δεξαμενισμούς... από την Ελευσίνα οι δυο.
> 
> Ίκαρος Παλάς σημερινες


 Μας τρελανατε παλι καπταιν! :Very Happy:

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Από το φετινό δεξαμενισμό του στο Νεώριο.

----------


## Fanouris

Γιατι ξανανεβηκε δεξαμενη επαθε τιποτα?:?

----------


## Leo

> Γιατι ξανανεβηκε δεξαμενη επαθε τιποτα?:?


Η φωτογραφία είναι από τον Οκτώβριο του 2009.

----------


## ορφεας

Εαν κοιτάξεις κάτω απο την εικόνα θα δείς να λέει ''Από το φετινό δεξαμενισμό του στο Νεώριο.''

----------


## Fanouris

1000 sorry παρασυρθηκα απο τη φωτο  :Surprised: ops:

----------


## Nikos_V

Ξεκινησαν οι εργασιες στο Ιθακη!!

PC210992_resize.JPG

Και μια οικογενιακη

PC210982_resize.JPG

----------


## diagoras

Και οπως παντα ο Νικος παντα εκει να μας μεταφερει με υπεροχες εικονες το ρεπορταζ.Ευχαριστουμε πολυ

----------


## Nick_Pet

Όπως πάντα, πολύ ωραίες οι φωτο σου Νίκο.  :Wink:

----------


## Melis7

Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ Νίκο για τις συγκλονιστικές φωτογραφίες σου και φυσικά το ολοκληρωμένο ρεπορτάζ......

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

ευχαριστουμε  Nikos_V   βλεπουμε και την διαφορα στα υφαλα  των πλοιων βρωμικο και καθαρο...

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα και Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους. Μερικές φωτο απο το φαίδρα στη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη

ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 03.jpg

ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 06.jpg

ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 08.jpg

ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 18.jpg

ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 20.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Σπαρταρανε....!!!

----------


## ορφεας

Μηπως ξέρει κανείς πότε πάει στην δεξαμενή το Σοφοκλής και το Φεστος Παλάς;Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Leo

Αποκλειστικά για τον polykas με τις καλύτερες ευχές μου για το δωράκι που έφερε στην οικογένεια του φέτος ο πελαργός των Χριστουγέννων  :Very Happy: 

DSCN1038elven.jpg

----------


## polykas

> Αποκλειστικά για τον polykas με τις καλύτερες ευχές μου για το δωράκι που έφερε στην οικογένεια του φέτος ο πελαργός των Χριστουγέννων 
> 
> DSCN1038elven.jpg


_Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια Leo.Σου αφιερώνω την επόμενη φωτογραφία...
_
polykas.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> _Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια Leo.Σου αφιερώνω την επόμενη φωτογραφία..._


ΤΙ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ !!!!
ΜΑΣ ΧΑΛΑΕΙ ΤΗ ΘΕΑ  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## cpt babis

Αντωνη ειμαι και εγω εδω  :Cool:  :Very Happy: 
Ισα ισα που ομορφαινει και αλλο την φωτο  :Razz:

----------


## Rocinante

> Αντωνη ειμαι και εγω εδω 
> Ισα ισα που ομορφαινει και αλλο την φωτο


Ημουν σιγουρος οτι θα απαντουσες χαχα.
Να σου πω οτι το αγαπημενο σου πλοιο θα προτιμουσα να μην ειναι εκει αλλα να ταξιδευει στην ανοιχτη θαλασσα. Εκει ειναι πολυ πιο ομορφο.

----------


## cpt babis

> Ημουν σιγουρος οτι θα απαντουσες χαχα.
> Να σου πω οτι το αγαπημενο σου πλοιο θα προτιμουσα να μην ειναι εκει αλλα να ταξιδευει στην ανοιχτη θαλασσα. Εκει ειναι πολυ πιο ομορφο.


Και ποιος δεν 8α το προτιμουσε Αντωνη  :Wink: 
Ειδικα εγω φυσικα χαχα  :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

*Το Ιθάκη στην δεξαμενή στο Νεώριο το Σάββατο 26 Δεκέμβρη!!
Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο Γιώργο (Polykas) με τις καλύτερες ευχές μου για το νέο μέλος της οικογένειας του!!* 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70456

----------


## Νικόλας

ωραία μέρα σήμερα για μια βόλτα από το ΠΕΡΑΜΕ ε ??
ναι λοιπόν εκεί που πάει το μυαλό σας πήγα(όχι μόνος :Wink: )
*ΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΤΟ 2010 ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΦΕΡΕΙ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ* 
*ΠΛΩΡΗ*
PC290707.jpg
*ΠΡΟΠΕΛΕΣ*
PC290708.jpg
*ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΟ Ε ??*
PC290717.jpg
*ΠΡΟΠΕΛΑΚΙΑ*
*PC290718.jpg*

ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΑ :Wink: (την πολύ τυχερή όταν έφυγα εγώ έγινε το ωραίο :Razz: )
ΣΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ
ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ

----------


## Leo

Παγοθραυστικός σχεδιασμός πλώρης... είναι εντυπωσιακό γενικότερα. Νικόλα είναι να μην ξυπνήσεις εσύ.... :Razz:  Αμα ξυπνήσεις το "σκίζεις" το θέμα, πολλά ευχαριστώ φίλε μου.

----------


## harlek

Μπροστά φαίνεται να είχε τιμόνι που κολλήθηκε.
Πίσω, θυμίζει λίγο Aqua Jewel. Σα να είχε ένα τιμόνι στη μέση που αφαιρέθηκε και τοποθετήθηκαν δυο εκ των υστέρων.

----------


## diagoras

Πολυ καλες φωτογραφιες Νικολα.Σε ευχαριστουμε

----------


## pantelis2009

και μερικές απογευματινές φωτο απο μένα, για όλους σας

SEA TRADE 01.jpg

SEA TRADE 02.jpg

SEA TRADE 03.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

να τος !!
ευχαριστούμε φίλε !!
αφού σας άρεσαν ας δούμε και άλλες 3 ! :Very Happy: 
PC290713.jpg
PC290711.jpg
PC290712.jpg

άντε σειρά έχει το POLARIS αμήν και πότε !!:mrgreen:

----------


## helatros68

Το Seatrade απο μια αλλη οπτικη γωνια λιγο πριν ξενερισει στην μεγαλη πλωτη Περαματος στις 28.12.2009.


seatrade 28.12.09.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

όπα παιδιά σιγά σιγά!!!
ΩΡΑΙΩΣ Ο ΦΙΛΟΣ ! :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Μπροστά φαίνεται να είχε τιμόνι που κολλήθηκε.
> Πίσω, θυμίζει λίγο Aqua Jewel. Σα να είχε ένα τιμόνι στη μέση που αφαιρέθηκε και τοποθετήθηκαν δυο εκ των υστέρων.


Eνα τιμονι ειχε και του εβαλαν δυο.Οπως σωστα ειπες εγινε και στο aqua jewel αλλα και στο santa maria

----------


## Νικόλας

του 2008 παρακαλώ και τα τιμόνια και προπελάκια !

----------


## BEN BRUCE

DIMITROULA πρωτος δεξαμενισμος στην ελλαδα το 1997 μετα την επισκευη - μετασκευη του στο περαμα

negative (892).jpg

Για τους TSS APOLLON & tasos@@@

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aλλη μια φωτο απο τον ιδιο δεξαμενισμο

negative (896).jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Δεν εχει stabilizers?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Τα πτερυγια ευσταθειας σας!Αλλα ηταν αχρειαστα.Μιλαμε για ακλονητο βαπορι.

negative (898).jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!! :Smile: Βλέπω έχουν και άλλο συστημα που τα ανοίγει!Δεν διπλώνουν όπως συνήθως!!!Όπως στο Salamis Glory!

----------


## Leo

Οι φωωτογραφίες και η σχετική συζήτηση από τον δεξαμενισμό του Δημητρούλα έχουν μεταφερθεί εδώ.

----------


## harlek

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!Βλέπω έχουν και άλλο συστημα που τα ανοίγει!Δεν διπλώνουν όπως συνήθως!!!Όπως στο Salamis Glory!


Αμάν! Χωνευτά! Πρώτη φορά βλέπω τέτοιο πράμα! Και ο Πήγασος που του μοιάζει έχει ανάλογα;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Αμάν! Χωνευτά! Πρώτη φορά βλέπω τέτοιο πράμα! Και ο Πήγασος έχει ανάλογα;


Τα ιδια εχει <συρταρωτου τυπου>

----------


## stratoscy

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!Βλέπω έχουν και άλλο συστημα που τα ανοίγει!Δεν διπλώνουν όπως συνήθως!!!Όπως στο *Salamis Glory!*


Ώπα ώπα!Μήπως άκουσα Salamis Glory?Μήπως άκουσα το όνομα μου?

Φοβερές ζωγραφιές παιδιά!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Τα ιδια εχει <συρταρωτου τυπου>


Και το Salamis Glory ακριβώς τον ίδιο τύπο stabilizers  είχε ,όσον αφορά τον τρόπο που άνοιγαν και ηταν Denny Brown  ! :Wink:

----------


## stratoscy

Χωρίς να ξέρω από αυτά (ακόμα) γι αυτό δεν κουνούσε όταν πηγαίναμε με αυτό το πλοίο!? Πρέπει να είναι πολύ καλοί σταθεροποιητές.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και 2 παλαιοί δεξαμενισμοί στου Βασιλειάδη απο μένα σε όλους τους φίλους

ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ 01.jpg

ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ 02.jpg

ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α 01.jpg

ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α 02.jpg

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Κάποιο από τα Superfast βλέπω πάνω στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Νεωρίου. Το πρωί θα σας πω ποιό είναι.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το Σούπερφαστ VI είναι στην δεξαμενή φίλε αιγαιοπλόος.Όπως μας ενημέρωσε το πρωί ο φίλος roussosf εδώ έφτασε το πρωί στην Σύρο.*

----------


## Leo

Το κρουαζιερόπλοιο Bleu de France στον Σκαραμαγκά σήμερα!

----------


## Eng

> Το κρουαζιερόπλοιο Bleu de France στον Σκαραμαγκά σήμερα!


Τελικά βγηκε καλή η φωτο Καπτεν....  :Wink:  :Very Happy: 
Να μου δειξεις και σε μενα απο που τη τραβηξες..!!

----------


## Leo

Όποιος θέλει να μάθει από που την τράβηξα να ρωτήσει τον Eng! Του την αφιερώνω μιας και ήταν μαζί μου  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nikos_V

Το Superfast VI στο Νεωριο σημερα το πρωι.

P1090301_resize.JPG

----------


## helatros68

Το Φοιβος στην μικρη πλωτη Περαματος στις 4.1.2010.

phivos 4.1.10.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Eλευσίνα 9-1-2010

Λευκά Όρη.*

polykas 1.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

Το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ σημερα δεχεται κουρα ομορφιας στην Βασιλειαδη!

----------


## dokimakos21

*Σε ευχαριστουμε φιλε Τασο..!Μια φωτογραφια κ απο μενα κατα την εισοδο του στην δεξαμενη..!*
*P1111947.JPG*

----------


## CORFU

να ρωτησω ποση ωρα χρειαζεται η δεξαμενη να αδειασει???

----------


## Nikos_V

Ωρα 06.30 το Superfast VI ερχεται σε επαφη με την θαλασσα.

P1110457_resize.JPG

Και το μεσημερι την θεση στην θεση του στην Βιολαντο το XII

P1110468_resize.JPG

----------


## Leo

¶ντε βρε Νίκο, μας ξενύχτησες  :Razz:  :Very Happy: ... σιγά μη δεν ήτανε τέλειες. Τώρα παω για ύπνο ήσυχος... Well done (που λέμε και στη  Βάρη :shock :Smile:

----------


## diagoras

Τις περιμεναμε.Εξαιρετικες φωτογραφιες Νικο.Ευχαριστουμε για το ρεπορταζ

----------


## Nikos_V

> ¶ντε βρε Νίκο, μας ξενύχτησες ... σιγά μη δεν ήτανε τέλειες. Τώρα παω για ύπνο ήσυχος... Well done (που λέμε και στη  Βάρη :shock


ΜΗΝ πας για υπνο..............ερχετε..... :Very Happy:

----------


## Thanasis89

Τάσο χόρτασε θαλασσινό αέρα το Peugeot...  :Wink: 
Νίκο η ποιότητα γνωστή στις φωτογραφίες σου... Χαίρομαι που μας στέλνεις συχνά φωτογραφίες από την όμορφη Σύρο ! 

Μπράβο και στους δύο παιδιά !

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες Νίκο!Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το ρεπορτάζ!*

----------


## Nikos_V

Για *ΟΛΟΥΣ* εσας.Το XII στην Βιολαντο :Wink: 

P1110489_resize.JPG

----------


## Giovanaut

Υπεροχοι ολοι σας παιδια...!!!!!

----------


## dokimakos21

*Νικο μας τρελανες με τισ υπεροχες φωτογραφιες σου...!!Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ...!!!*

----------


## Melis7

Φοβερό φωτορεπορτάζ φίλε Νικόλα...... Όσο για σένα φίλε Τάσο, πάλι μόνος πήγες χωρίς να πεις τίποτα, ε????:?:?

----------


## Melis7

Να προσθέσω κι εγώ εδώ μία φώτο από το Πέραμα. Διακρίνεται το Φοίβος αλλά ζητώ συγνώμη γιατί δεν έχω συγκρατήσει το όνομα του πρώτου πλοίου.... Στη σειρά όμως έπειτα διακρίνονται φοβερές ναυαρχίδες του Ελληνικού μας στόλου...... Πηνελόπη, Ionian Sky, Erwtokritos, Sophocles V.

----------


## nickosps

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι το Princess T.

----------


## Νaval22

> Για *ΟΛΟΥΣ* εσας.Το XII στην Βιολαντο


αυτή είναι φοβερη,καταλαβαίνεις το μεγαλείο των ναυπηγικών γραμμών των fast ferries με τους όμορφους σταγονοειδέις βολβούς  :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

Σωστά το Princess T είναι!Ξεχάσαμε στις ναυαρχίδες όμως τον Αίολο Κεντέρη!!! :Razz:

----------


## Melis7

> Σωστά το Princess T είναι!Ξεχάσαμε στις ναυαρχίδες όμως τον Αίολο Κεντέρη!!!



Όντως.... Δεν συνέχισα παρακάτω.... Συγνώμη!!!!!!

----------


## manolis m.

Μια φωτο λες και ειναι σε ιαπωνικο λιμανι ειναι...
Princess T., Ionian Sky , Erwtokritos , Sofoklis Ven. , Makedonia (kapou parapetameno dipla ston Sofokli isa pou diakrinetai i plwri tou )....
A re Skaria thallasina se auton ton topo pou kamoune...

----------


## sea_serenade

Μανώλη ξέχασες την ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ που την έχει αράξει μεταξύ PRINCESS T & IONIAN SKY

----------


## zozef

> Ωρα 06.30 το Superfast VI ερχεται σε επαφη με την θαλασσα.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72404
> 
> Και το μεσημερι την θεση στην θεση του στην Βιολαντο το XII
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72405


Νικολα καλα που καλυψες το θεμα γιατι εμεινα απο μπαταρια συμβαινουν και αυτα

----------


## Ergis

κοιταζοντας το γοητευτικοτατο ιαπωνικο στυλ του λευκα ορη πραγματικα εμεινα εντυπωσιασμενος.ελπιζω και οταν μπει το αριαδνη να εχουμε σχετικο υλικο.γνωριζουμε το ποτε μηπως;;

----------


## polykas

> Ωρα 06.30 το Superfast VI ερχεται σε επαφη με την θαλασσα.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72404
> 
> Και το μεσημερι την θεση στην θεση του στην Βιολαντο το XII
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72405





> Για *ΟΛΟΥΣ* εσας.Το XII στην Βιολαντο
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72409


*Μπράβο Νίκο με την μοναδική ανταπόκριση σου από την όμορφη Σύρο.Ευχαριστούμε πολύ...*

----------


## ορφεας

Έπεσε απο την δεξαμενή Βασειλιάδη το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ και έδεσε στον νέο μόλο Δραπετσόνας.

----------


## Melis7

Μπράβο Νίκο. Φοβερό ρεπορτάζ και πανέμορφες φώτο από την όμορφη Σύρο. Σ'ευχαριστούμε πολύ.... Μας κακομαθαίνεις.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## nkr

Ας παμε να δουμε και ενα δεξαμενισμο απο την Ισπανια το καραβι ειναι το CRISTOBAL COLON.
PHOTO Javier Alonso

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1263407590

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Ας παμε να δουμε και ενα δεξαμενισμο απο την Ισπανια το καραβι ειναι το CRISTOBAL COLON.
> PHOTO Javier Alonso
> 
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1263407590


Ρε παιδια εχει κακασχημη πλωρη η ειναι η ιδεα μου?off topic βεβαια αλλα δεν μπορουσα να κρατηθω... :Very Happy:

----------


## hayabusa

> Ας παμε να δουμε και ενα δεξαμενισμο απο την Ισπανια το καραβι ειναι το CRISTOBAL COLON.
> PHOTO Javier Alonso
> 
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1263407590


επιβλητικότατο !

----------


## CORFU

και πια η δουλεια που κανει το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο??

----------


## harlek

Δεν είναι επιβατηγό. Απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα, είναι πλοίο εκβάθυνσης...

----------


## Nikos_V

Καλημερα σε ολους!!Ο *Διαγορας* σημερα το πρωι στο Νεωριο "αναποδα" στην δεξαμενη  οπως πολυ σωστα μας πληροφορησε ο polykas!!

P1130564_resize.JPG

P1130589_resize.JPG

Φυσικα βρεθηκε αναμεσα σε γνωστους!!Αφιερωμενες στον *diagora* :Very Happy: 

P1130569_resize.JPG

----------


## Giovanaut

> Καλημερα σε ολους!!Ο *Διαγορας* σημερα το πρωι στο Νεωριο "αναποδα" στην δεξαμενη οπως πολυ σωστα μας πληροφορησε ο polykas!!
> 
> 
> Φυσικα βρεθηκε αναμεσα σε γνωστους!!Αφιερωμενες στον *diagora*


Αριστος, οπως παντα Νικο...
Να εισαι καλα..!!!!!

----------


## theofilos-ship

Ωραιος ο Nikos v.. :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Ωραιος ο Nikos v..


Μανο η σειρα σου πλησιαζει σιγα, σιγα....!!!
Καθαρισε τον φακο σου..... :Wink:  :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## Trakman

Νίκο καθημερινά μας αφήνεις άφωνους!!!:shock: :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Μοναδικές!!!!!

----------


## theofilos-ship

Γιαννη εγω το κεφι μου θα το κανω.Απλα στα θεματα ειναι να βλεπεις και κατι διαφορετικο.το ιδιο μοτιβο ειναι κατι που με χαλαει προσωπικα.οποτε... :Wink:

----------


## polykas

> Καλημερα σε ολους!!Ο *Διαγορας* σημερα το πρωι στο Νεωριο "αναποδα" στην δεξαμενη  οπως πολυ σωστα μας πληροφορησε ο polykas!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72628
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72629
> 
> Φυσικα βρεθηκε αναμεσα σε γνωστους!!Αφιερωμενες στον *diagora*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72630


*Eυχαριστούμε Νίκο.Μοναδικός!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Melis7

Εντυπωσιακή φώτο όπως και το πλοίο. Φίλε Τάσο, είναι έτσι λόγω της χρησιμότητάς του......

----------


## diagoras

> Καλημερα σε ολους!!Ο *Διαγορας* σημερα το πρωι στο Νεωριο "αναποδα" στην δεξαμενη οπως πολυ σωστα μας πληροφορησε ο polykas!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72628
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72629
> 
> Φυσικα βρεθηκε αναμεσα σε γνωστους!!Αφιερωμενες στον *diagora*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72630


Πωπω φοβερες.Ευχαριστω πολυ Νικο.Καθε μερα μας εκπλησεις με τις φωτογραφιες σου αλλα σημερα ειχαν κατι πιο ωραιο :Wink: .Ευχαριστω πολυ και περιμενουμε κι αλλες αν εχεις

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

Γειτονα ευχαριστουμε πολυ αψογες φωτογραφιες...

----------


## Melis7

> Καλημερα σε ολους!!Ο *Διαγορας* σημερα το πρωι στο Νεωριο "αναποδα" στην δεξαμενη  οπως πολυ σωστα μας πληροφορησε ο polykas!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72628
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72629
> 
> Φυσικα βρεθηκε αναμεσα σε γνωστους!!Αφιερωμενες στον *diagora*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72630


Δεν υπήρχε καλύτερη καλημέρα από αυτή....!!!!! Κοιτάξτε και σύγκριση μεγεθών...... Διαφορά δεκαετιών και φιλοσοφίας κατασκευής.....

----------


## vinman

Εξαιρετικός Νικόλα!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Το Festos Palace στην Ελευσίνα σήμερα το πρωΐ.

----------


## hayabusa

Το Μυρτιδιώτισσα ειναι εκει στο πλάι ;

----------


## Rocinante

> Το Μυρτιδιώτισσα ειναι εκει στο πλάι ;


Σωστα το Μυρτιδιωτισσα ειναι.

----------


## dokimakos21

*THEOLOGOS P.-Σημερα στο Περαμα*
P1152091.JPG

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

ευχαριστουμε dokimakos21  αμεση ανταποκριση βλεπω...

----------


## helatros68

Το Θεολογος Π στην μεγαλη πλωτη Περαματος στις 15.1.2010.


theologos p 1 15.1.2010.jpg

theologos p 2 15.1.2010.jpg

----------


## Melis7

Κ Α Τ Α Π Λ Η Κ Τ Ι Κ Ε Σ ............... Ειδικά η δεύτερη είναι όλα τα λεφτά.....

----------


## polykas

> *THEOLOGOS P.-Σημερα στο Περαμα*
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72876





> Το Θεολογος Π στην μεγαλη πλωτη Περαματος στις 15.1.2010.
> 
> 
> theologos p 1 15.1.2010.jpg
> 
> theologos p 2 15.1.2010.jpg


_Μετά τις όμορφες λήψεις των φίλων Φώτη και Παύλου να δούμε τον κόκκινο ιάπωνα από πλώρα λίγο πιο κοντά.

Πέραμα 15-1-2010.

Αφιερώνεται στον αγαπητό Cpt  Μάκη Σκιαδά._

polykas.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

εσυ αμα δεν κανεις την διαφορά για να μας τρελάνεις δε γινεται  :Very Happy:

----------


## Melis7

Όντως φίλε hayabusa. Είπα για τις προηγούμενες, αλλά τι να πεις γι'αυτή που είναι από τα δύο μέτρα...????

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Υπέροχες οι φωτογραφίες του κόκκινου Βάπορα!!Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ και τους τρεις!!Να είσαστε πάντα καλά!!*

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> _Μετά τις όμορφες λήψεις των φίλων Φώτη και Παύλου να δούμε τον κόκκινο ιάπωνα από πλώρα λίγο πιο κοντά.
> 
> Πέραμα 15-1-2010.
> 
> Αφιερώνεται στον αγαπητό Cpt  Μάκη Σκιαδά._
> 
> polykas.jpg


τελεια φωτογραφια του ιαπωνα!!!!!!!!και γενικα φοβερο βαπορι καλοταξιδο και κατα την γνωμη μου το καλυτερο απο τα πλοια της ραφηνας............

----------


## Rocinante

> _Μετά τις όμορφες λήψεις των φίλων Φώτη και Παύλου να δούμε τον κόκκινο ιάπωνα από πλώρα λίγο πιο κοντά._
> 
> _Πέραμα 15-1-2010._
> 
> _Αφιερώνεται στον αγαπητό Cpt Μάκη Σκιαδά._


 Ησυχια δεν εχεις... :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

Mιας και έχω καιρό να ποστάρω αφιερώνω *αυτή* για *ΟΛΟΥΣ* τους καλούς φίλους!!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 73120

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> Mιας και έχω καιρό να ποστάρω αφιερώνω *αυτή* για *ΟΛΟΥΣ* τους καλούς φίλους!!!
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 73120



πες μου οτι ειναι ο θεολογος????????????
τελειοοοοςςςςςςς εγινε!!!!!!!!γυαλιζει..........

----------


## Rocinante

> Mιας και έχω καιρό να ποστάρω αφιερώνω *αυτή* για *ΟΛΟΥΣ* τους καλούς φίλους!!!


 Πολυ εντυπωσιακη φιλε Κωστα. Ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## Leo

Αφού σχολίασε ο rocinante Θεολόγο, εγώ πρέπει να κάνω μετάνοιες... Σούπερ σούπερ Κώστα!!!!! Μπράβο  :Very Happy:

----------


## zozef

Οι εργασιες συνεχιζοντε και στα δυο,οπου νανε θα πεσει το *ΧΙΙ* για να ανεβει το *Ι*
P1080044.JPG

----------


## Νικόλας

αχ...πάντα μου άρεσε αυτό το θέμα ! :Very Happy: 
επιτέλους γύρισα και γώ μετά από μια σύντομη(και καλά)εκδρομούλα με τον ΒΑΠΟΡΑ (φώτο από αύριο)
*ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΚΡΑΤΙΕΜΑΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ* 
*Β Α Π Ο Ρ Α Σ*
P1180482.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

*POLARIS-Εχθες στην δεξαμενη...*
P1182153.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Μερικές φωτο και απο μένα απο το Polaris στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος

POLARIS 01 18-01-2010.jpg

POLARIS 02.jpg

POLARIS 03.jpg

POLARIS 04.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

και μερικές απο το Carita στη μικρή

----------


## ορφεας

Πέραμα λιγο πριν τον δεξαμενισμό του IONIAN KING.
ionian king.JPG

----------


## Νικόλας

> *POLARIS-Εχθες στην δεξαμενη...*
> P1182153.JPG


καλά τι γίνεται όλοι μαζί με το πολάρις έχετε βγάλει και μένα ?? :Very Happy: 
εκεί που πίσω φένομαι και γω να τραβάω φώτο 
ορίστε !!

P1180466.jpg

*ΤΟ ΠΟΛΑΡΙΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΞΕΝΕΡΙΣΕΙ*

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες από όλους παιδιά!!
Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!*

----------


## Νικόλας

δεν κάνει τίποτα !!
άντε να το δούμε και καθαρό σε λίγο όμως ! :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## polykas

_Eυχαριστούμε όλους για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες τους...

Νικόλα αποκλειστικά δική σου.

Πολάρις.Πλωτή Περάματος 18-1-2010._

polykas-1.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

αχ παναγιά μου 
*ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ ΦΩΤΟ !*
*ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ !!*

----------


## sea_serenade

Το κλείσαμε σήμερα το θέμα του POLARIS. ¶λλος τραβάει μέσα απο το βαπόρι, άλλος έξω απο το βαπόρι, άλλος κάτω απο το βαπόρι και πάει λέγοντας. Μπράβο σε όλους, πολύ καλή η δουλειά σας.

----------


## Nikos_V

Το Superfast I στην δεξαμενη Ερμουπολης του Νεωριου μαζι με την παρεα του SF XII και απο την αλλη πλευρα τον Διαγορα.

P1190002.JPG

----------


## Leo

Φωτιά στα κόκκιναααα :Wink:   :Very Happy:

----------


## CORFU

η σαν να βλεπω τουs Ntalton φιλε Leo!!

----------


## helatros68

Το Πολαρις στην μεγαλη πλωτη δεξαμενη Περαματος στις 18.1.2010.

polaris drydock 1.jpg

polaris drydock 2.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ο πιο πολυφωτογραφημένος βάπορας πάνω στις δεξαμενές, λέγεται Πολάρις, να είστε καλά όλοι σας κι ο Νικόλας επίσης  :Very Happy: .

----------


## zozef

> η σαν να βλεπω τουs Ntalton φιλε Leo!!


Πολυ καλο σχολιο* μπραβω!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Νικόλας

> Φωτιά στα κόκκιναααα


 χαχαχα πες τα !! :Very Happy: 
εγώ είχα την καλή διαθέση να σας βγάλω σήμερα και άλλες βρεσκοβαμένο αλλά είχαν βάψει μόνο το μπλέ αύριο όμως θα έχουμε !!
σαν να ξεφύγαμε λέω εγώ ας το δούμε και από κάτω πως είναι
P1180478.jpg

πάντος πολύ φώτο έπεσε ε ??μπράβο 
πάντος σε αρκέτες φαίνομαι και γω να παλεύω μπας και βγάλω καμιά καλή ! :Very Happy:

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> χαχαχα πες τα !!
> εγώ είχα την καλή διαθέση να σας βγάλω σήμερα και άλλες βρεσκοβαμένο αλλά είχαν βάψει μόνο το μπλέ αύριο όμως θα έχουμε !!
> σαν να ξεφύγαμε λέω εγώ ας το δούμε και από κάτω πως είναι
> P1180478.jpg
> 
> πάντος πολύ φώτο έπεσε ε ??μπράβο 
> πάντος σε αρκέτες φαίνομαι και γω να παλεύω μπας και βγάλω καμιά καλή !


φοβερη το xii ειναι η το 1?

----------


## giorgosss

Το ΠΟΛΑΡΙΣ είναι.. :Razz:

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> Το ΠΟΛΑΡΙΣ είναι..


ειπα κ εγω ........

----------


## Νικόλας

γιατί καλέ είπες και σύ ....έχει κάτι καλύτερο το xii η το 1 ? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το Πολάρις όντως είναι ο πρωταγωνιστής αυτών των ημερών!Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ όλους για τις φωτογραφίες σας!!
Νίκο ευχαριστούμε και εσένα για την ακούραστη δουλειά σου από την όμορφη Σύρο!*

----------


## Giovanaut

Μιας και λεμε για Συρο....
Καθε χρονο αφηνει καμποσα η attica στο Νεωριον....

Πρεπει να την κανουν χορηγο... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

> Μιας και λεμε για Συρο....
> Καθε χρονο αφηνει καμποσα η attica στο Νεωριον....
> 
> Πρεπει να την κανουν χορηγο...


Οι Συριανοί δεν έχουν και πολλές επιλογές να ταξιδέψουν για/από Πειραιά... Στην Attica τα ακουμπάνε σε ποσοστό από 66.7% έως και 100%, όταν η HSW (Νήσος Χίος) ξεκουράζεται ή δεξαμενίζεται (το υπόλοιπο 33.3% είναι της HSW). Μιλάμε για τον χειμώνα πάντα (τότε μας αφήνει κάμποσα η ¶ττικα), οπότε πατσίζουμε Γιαννάκη μας  :Razz:  :Razz: .

----------


## vageliss23

Μακάρι πάντως να έχει δουλειά το Νεώριο. Οτιδήποτε συμβάλλει στο να αποκεντρωθεί αυτό το εξωφρενικά υδροκέφαλο "κράτος"(λέμε τώρα) είναι καλό

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> γιατί καλέ είπες και σύ ....έχει κάτι καλύτερο το xii η το 1 ?



απλα το ειπα γιατι φενεται για παλιο σκαρι και ειπα πως γινεται να ειναι το 1 η το xii ετσι σχεδιασμενα ...........

----------


## Giovanaut

> Οι Συριανοί δεν έχουν και πολλές επιλογές να ταξιδέψουν για/από Πειραιά... Στην Attica τα ακουμπάνε σε ποσοστό από 66.7% έως και 100%, όταν η HSW (Νήσος Χίος) ξεκουράζεται ή δεξαμενίζεται (το υπόλοιπο 33.3% είναι της HSW). Μιλάμε για τον χειμώνα πάντα (τότε μας αφήνει κάμποσα η ¶ττικα), οπότε πατσίζουμε Γιαννάκη μας .


Δουνε και λαβειν δηλαδη...
Τιμια πραματα... :Wink: 



> Μακάρι πάντως να έχει δουλειά το Νεώριο. Οτιδήποτε συμβάλλει στο να αποκεντρωθεί αυτό το εξωφρενικά υδροκέφαλο "κράτος"(λέμε τώρα) είναι καλό


Μαζι σου 100%....

----------


## Leo

Συριανοί οπλίστε.... το Thomson Spirit σας έρχεται.  :Wink:

----------


## zozef

Η Βιλαντω περιμενη
P1150020.JPG

----------


## basilis.m

κανενας για το εξπρες σαντορινη??????????

----------


## Nikos_V

> Συριανοί οπλίστε.... το Thomson Spirit σας έρχεται.


Νομιζω οτι δεν υπηρχε περιπτωση το nautilia να μην ηταν παρων :Very Happy: 

P1210003.JPG

----------


## CORFU

γιασου ρε Νικο με τα καλα σου παντα παρων

----------


## napapijri

ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ!!

----------


## Nikos_V

Το Thomson Spirit στην Βιολαντο του Νεωριου!Νομιζω οτι το πλοιο συνεχιζει να μας εντυπωσιαζει με την φιγουρα του.Πραγματικος βαπορας!

P1220002.JPG

----------


## vinman

Γεια σου Νικόλα με τις ανταποκρίσεις σου!!
Να 'σαι καλά... :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Νίκο αν δεν είχαμε τις υπέροχες λήψεις σου δεν θα μας εντυπωσίαζε "το Πνεύμα"... Όντως υπέροχο ! Σ' Ευχαριστούμε !

----------


## opelmanos

Δεξαμενισμός του *Φοίβου*  στη μικρή του Περάματος 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74037

----------


## Melis7

Επειδή είδα ότι ζητήθηκε φώτο από τον δεξαμενισμό, την παραθέτω..... Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου....

----------


## ορφεας

Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία Μέλη.

----------


## basilis.m

ευχαριστω πολυ ολους τους φιλους για τις φωτο του εξπρες σαντορινη

----------


## Melis7

> Το Superfast I στην δεξαμενη Ερμουπολης του Νεωριου μαζι με την παρεα του SF XII και απο την αλλη πλευρα τον Διαγορα.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 73461



Πάντως, οι φίλοι μας στη Σύρο μπορώ να πω πως είναι πολύ τυχεροί!!!!! Τα έχουν όλα μέσα στα πόδια τους...... (σχεδόν όλα, γτ η αλήθεια είναι ότι τα κρητικά δεν έχουν περάσει από εκεί) Ευχαριστούμε για τις όμορφες φώτο και αναμένουμε κι άλλες.....

----------


## Leo

> Πάντως, οι φίλοι μας στη Σύρο .............. (σχεδόν όλα, *γτ η αλήθεια είναι ότι τα κρητικά δεν έχουν περάσει από εκεί*) Ευχαριστούμε για τις όμορφες φώτο και αναμένουμε κι άλλες.....


Νομίζεις φίλε Melis7 ότι τα κρητικά δεν έχουν περάσει από την Σύρο? Λάθος!
Για ζήτα στον Nikos_V να σκαλίσει τα αρχεία του..... να δούμε τι έχει????  :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

> Νομίζεις φίλε Melis7 ότι τα κρητικά δεν έχουν περάσει από την Σύρο? Λάθος!
> Για ζήτα στον Nikos_V να σκαλίσει τα αρχεία του..... να δούμε τι έχει????


όποιος έχει τον Θεόφιλο στην Σύρο τον Φλεβάρη του 2007 ας το ανεβάσει παρακαλώ!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Για τον φιλο opelmanos που ζητησε τον Θεοφιλο...οχι στην Συρο βεβαια δυστηχως αλλα...
Επισης για ολους τους Νελιτες...

----------


## gnikles

ΑΥΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΑΝΕΒΗΚΑ!!!!ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ!!

----------


## theofilos-ship

> ΑΥΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΑΝΕΒΗΚΑ!!!!ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ!!


*Σε 3 μερες θα ανεβουμε ποιο πολυ......:shock:*

----------


## polykas

_To Σαντορινάκι στην πέτρινη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη ετοιμάζεται για να αναλάβει δράση..._

polykas.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Eχει αφαιρεθεί το ένα πηδάλιο όπως βλέπω! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## polykas

_Το αριστερό.Σωστός..._

----------


## basilis.m

> Eχει αφαιρεθεί το ένα πηδάλιο όπως βλέπω!


ισως ειναι αυτο που ειχε προβλημα λιγο πριν τα χριστουγεννα

----------


## Nikos_V

Ειναι λοιπον ευκαιρια να δουμε τον δεξαμενισμο καποιου τουριστικου επιβατηγου που ολοι το εχουμε συναντησει καποιο καλοκαιρι.
P1170671.JPG

PC101033.JPG

P1170660.JPG

----------


## φανούλα

> Ειναι λοιπον ευκαιρια να δουμε τον δεξαμενισμο καποιου τουριστικου επιβατηγου που ολοι το εχουμε συναντησει καποιο καλοκαιρι.
> P1170671.JPG
> 
> PC101033.JPG
> 
> P1170660.JPG


Πωπω μπουρλώτο :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!! Καλά ταξίδια να έχει το πλήρωμά του!!! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Νίκο για την ανταπόκριση και επιφυλάσσομαι να σου απαντήσω σε άλλο θέμα κατάλληλα!!!

----------


## harlek

Τριπλέλικο και με δυο τιμονάκια πισω από τις πλευρικές προπέλες κι όχι ενα πίσω από τη μεσαία! Καλά, τρεις μηχανές έχει;;;

----------


## polykas

> Ειναι λοιπον ευκαιρια να δουμε τον δεξαμενισμο καποιου τουριστικου επιβατηγου που ολοι το εχουμε συναντησει καποιο καλοκαιρι.
> P1170671.JPG
> 
> PC101033.JPG
> 
> P1170660.JPG


_Νίκο εύγε.Υπέροχο το Δήλος Εξπρές..._

----------


## marioskef

> δουμε τον *δεξαμενισμο* καποιου τουριστικου επιβατηγου



Και που ειναι η δεξαμενη ρε παιδια!!!

Πολυ ενδιαφερουσες φωτο παντως!

----------


## Melis7

NikosV. αν διάβασες και παραπάνω, θέλουμε να σκαλίσεις το αρχείο σου και να μας δείξεις καμία φώτο από κάποιο κρητικό πλοίο που έχει έρθει στη Σύρο!!!! Φώτισέ μας..... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

> Και που ειναι η δεξαμενη ρε παιδια!!!
> 
> Πολυ ενδιαφερουσες φωτο παντως!


*Oι φωτογραφίες είναι μέσα από το καρνάγιο της Σύρου.*

----------


## Speedkiller

> NikosV. αν διάβασες και παραπάνω, θέλουμε να σκαλίσεις το αρχείο σου και να μας δείξεις καμία φώτο από κάποιο κρητικό πλοίο που έχει έρθει στη Σύρο!!!! Φώτισέ μας.....


Σίγουρα το Πρέβελης είναι ένα κ έχει ανέβει ήδη στην gallery!

----------


## Leo

Έχει έχει.... υπομονή και θα τα δούμε...  :Wink:

----------


## zozef

Το καρναγιο απο τη μερια της θαλασσας
PC200076.JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

Ο περσινός αποδεξαμενισμός του Επτάνησος !

DSC03129.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το neptune Hellas στο Πέραμα στις 23/01. Απ' ότι άκουσα εχθές μπήκε δεξαμενή. Βγαίνοντας σήμερα απο την δεξαμενή στη 3η & 4η φωτο τραβηγμένες 10:50 φαίνεται πολύ μαλαστούπα. Είχε καμιά άλλη ζημιά και βγήκε δεξαμενή; Στη τελευταία φωτο 11:40 φεύγοντας.

----------


## polykas

_Mπράβο Παντελή.Μέσα σε όλα είσαι.Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ..._

----------


## dokimakos21

*Το Ποσειδων Ελλας στο Περαμα....*
P1240145.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

το ερευνητικό σκάφος AEGAEO στη μικρή δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη 27/01/2010

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Θεόφιλος στη μεγάλη του Περάματος τραβηγμένο απο το Πρωτοπόρος IV.

----------


## MYTILENE

Μόλις είδα οτι είχες μήνυμα είπα :κάτι θα μας έχει από ΘΕΟΦΙΛΑΡΑ ο φίλος :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## ορφεας

Σε λίγα λεπτά θα μπούν φωτο απο τον σημερινό δεξαμενισμό του ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ καθώς έβγαζαν τα νερά!

----------


## ορφεας

Ορίστε λοιπόν...
eptsanisos.JPG
eptanisos 1.JPG
eptanisosc 2.JPG
eptanisos 3.JPG
eptanisos 4.JPG

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Μια για τον MYTILENE...

*100_2307.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

> *Μια για τον MYTILENE...*
> 
> 100_2307.jpg


 ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ,ΓΥΑΛΙΖΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΤΙΜΟ ΓΥΑΛΙΖΕΙ :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## gnikles

> *Μια για τον MYTILENE...*
> 
> 100_2307.jpg


 ΚΑΨΟΥΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΑΤΙΜΟΣ Ο ΤΕΟ!!!!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Να τον κάναν και αυτόν κεραμιδί κάτω από την ίσαλο όπως τον Ταξιάρχη να έσπαγε λίγο αυτή η μονοτονία στο χρώμα δεν θα ήταν και άσχημα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MYTILENE

> Να τον κάναν και αυτόν κεραμιδί κάτω από την ίσαλο όπως τον Ταξιάρχη να έσπαγε λίγο αυτή η μονοτονία στο χρώμα δεν θα ήταν και άσχημα


 Δε θέλω αχαριστιές :Wink:  :Razz: !!!!Αφού τον βάψανε κιόλας καλά πάμε :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

> Δε θέλω αχαριστιές!!!!Αφού τον βάψανε κιόλας καλά πάμε


 Αφού τον πασαλείψανε πες καλύτερα.

----------


## Speedkiller

Μια χαρά βάφτηκε το πλοίο!Καθόλου πασάλειμμα!Πιο προσεγμένο απ την προηγμένη φορά!

----------


## opelmanos

> Μια χαρά βάφτηκε το πλοίο!Καθόλου πασάλειμμα!Πιο προσεγμένο απ την προηγμένη φορά!


 Ε κάτσε να δείς σε πόσο καιρό πάλι θα αρχίσει να πέρνει πάλι την κάτω βόλτα.Επειδή είναι στην δεξαμενή και κάνουν γυαλάδα τα φώτα είναι  και φρεσκοβαμμένο γι'αυτό  φαίνεται έτσι.
Ε ρε να κέρδιζα το τζόκερ καινούργιο θα το έκανα

----------


## Speedkiller

Το πλοίο βάφτηκε κανονικότατα...To αν θα ξεβάψει λόγω του καιρού και της ταλαιπωρίας απ την αρμυρα είναι αλλό θέμα και πολύ λογικό μάλιστα!Ακόμα και ο Diagoras της Blue Star ξεβαφει με τον καιρό!

----------


## MYTILENE

> Ε κάτσε να δείς σε πόσο καιρό πάλι θα αρχίσει να πέρνει πάλι την κάτω βόλτα.Επειδή είναι στην δεξαμενή και κάνουν γυαλάδα τα φώτα είναι και φρεσκοβαμμένο γι'αυτό φαίνεται έτσι.
> Ε ρε να κέρδιζα το τζόκερ καινούργιο θα το έκανα


 Αυτά που λές δε κολλάνε το ένα με το άλλο,το οτι θα φύγει το χρώμα με το καιρό και με τις θάλασσες που θα ''φάει'' το βαπόρι δε παέι να πεί οτι το πασαλείψανε κιόλας.Εγώ που μίλησα με πλήρωμα μου είπε οτι έγινε πολύ καλή δουλειά και εξωτερικά αλλά κυρίως εσωτερικά :Wink:  που είναι το κυριότερο πιστεύω.Και ας ξεκολλήσουμε ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ με το χρώμα και με τις σκουριές κλπ κλπ,ας ασχοληθούμε με βασικότερα πράγματα.Ευχαριστώ

----------


## theofilos-ship

Το πλοιο βαφτηκε μια χαρα.Μην ξεχναμε τα χρονακια του και τις στρωσεις που εχει φαει.Και προσωπικα μια χαρα ειναι οπως ειπε και ο Mutilene.Βαπορια ειναι,μην αρχιζουμε παλι τις αχρωματοψιες.Η ουσια και το ζουμι ειναι αλλου.Ξερετε τον Μυδα απο την μυθολογια?Καπως ετσι :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Αυτά που λές δε κολλάνε το ένα με το άλλο,το οτι θα φύγει το χρώμα με το καιρό και με τις θάλασσες που θα ''φάει'' το βαπόρι δε παέι να πεί οτι το πασαλείψανε κιόλας.Εγώ που μίλησα με πλήρωμα μου είπε οτι έγινε πολύ καλή δουλειά και εξωτερικά αλλά κυρίως εσωτερικά που είναι το κυριότερο πιστεύω.Και ας ξεκολλήσουμε ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ με το χρώμα και με τις σκουριές κλπ κλπ,ας ασχοληθούμε με βασικότερα πράγματα.Ευχαριστώ


Υπηρξαν αλλαγες και εσωτερικα...???

----------


## MYTILENE

> Υπηρξαν αλλαγες και εσωτερικα...???


Μηχανικά απ'ότι έμαθα έγιναν κάποιες αλλαγές που έπρεπε :Wink: !!Για τον ξενοδοχειακό τομέα όχι πολλά πράγματα εκτός από καθαριότητες.Πάντως σίγουρα το πρωτόκολλο του πλοίου θα αυξηθεί, ειδικά για τη καλοκαιρινή περίοδο που το έχει ανάγκη.

----------


## Giovanaut

> Μηχανικά απ'ότι έμαθα έγιναν κάποιες αλλαγές που έπρεπε!!Για τον ξενοδοχειακό τομέα όχι πολλά πράγματα εκτός από καθαριότητες.Πάντως σίγουρα το πρωτόκολλο του πλοίου θα αυξηθεί, ειδικά για τη καλοκαιρινή περίοδο που το έχει ανάγκη.


Χαιρομαι και ιδιαιτερα για το τελευταιο, γιατι το καλοκαιρι πιαναμε πρωτοκολλα...!!!!

----------


## Melis7

> *Μια για τον MYTILENE...
> 
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 75133


Συγνώμη, αλλά δύο προπελάκια έχει ο Θεόφιλος?????

----------


## Speedkiller

Φυσικότατα!!!

----------


## Melis7

Τι μαθαίνει κανείς μετά από τόσα χρόνια......... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## helatros68

Το πλοιο στην Ελευσινα κατα την διαρκεια του δεξαμενισμου του στις 1.2.2010.

hellenic spirit.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

Καλησπερα σε ολους!!Το Coral στο Νεωριο.....

P2040012.JPG

P2040026.JPG

----------


## Melis7

> Καλησπερα σε ολους!!Το Coral στο Νεωριο.....
> 
> P2040012.JPG
> 
> P2040026.JPG


Κι όπως πάντα, ο φίλος Νίκος εκεί, για να μας στείλει τις φώτο του απ'τα φοβερά ρεπορτάζ του. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για ακόμα μία φορά.....

----------


## polykas

> Καλησπερα σε ολους!!Το Coral στο Νεωριο.....
> 
> P2040012.JPG
> 
> P2040026.JPG



_Σε ευχαριστούμε Νίκο..._

----------


## arne

Any photo's of the SF II / Pr laurent on drydock ?
Rgds,
Arne

----------


## Speedkiller

Here's the only one i have seen in net!

----------


## arne

Thank's ! Rgds, Arne

----------


## manoubras 33

Αυγουστος 2009!Πάνω στην Βιολάντο!! Στον 2ήμερο δεξαμενισμό του πάλατιου!

europe palace.JPG

----------


## ορφεας

Δεν χωράει κάν στην δεξαμενή!

----------


## Melis7

Και για να αστειευτούμε και λίγο, πιο εύκολο θα ήταν να ανέβει η δεξαμενή πάνω στο παλάτι....!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nikos_V

Σημερα λοιπον εκτακτως το Νησσος Μυκονος στην Βιολαντο............

P2090020.JPG

P2090031.JPG

Αφιερωμενες στο traffic του nautilia :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

O πανταχού παρών Νίκος ξαναχτυπά... :Very Happy: 
Να 'σαι καλά για την άμεση ενημέρωση Νικόλα.. :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Νίκο ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το άμεσο ρεπορτάζ από την όμορφη Σύρο!!Πολύ όμορφες οι φωτογραφίες σου!*

----------


## Ergis

> Σημερα λοιπον εκτακτως το Νησσος Μυκονος στην Βιολαντο............
> 
> P2090020.JPG
> 
> P2090031.JPG
> 
> Αφιερωμενες στο traffic του nautilia


"ασυνηθιστη πελατια" εχει τελευταια το νεοριο.....φανταστικες φωτογραφιες,να σαι καλα νικο!

----------


## basilis.m

ξερουμε το λογο που ανεβηκε εκτακτα στη δεξαμενη?

----------


## diagoras

Εξαιρετικες φωτογραφιες Νικο.Ευχαριστουμε

----------


## zozef

> ξερουμε το λογο που ανεβηκε εκτακτα στη δεξαμενη?


Θα βγαλουν το ενα σταμπιλαιζερ γιατι ειχε προβλημα ,καπου ειχε βρει.

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> Θα βγαλουν το ενα σταμπιλαιζερ γιατι ειχε προβλημα ,καπου ειχε βρει.



ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στην εταιρεια που διορθωνει αμεσα το προβλημα..........και πως χαλασε βρε παιδια?θα το φτιαξουν η θα βαλουν καινουριο?

----------


## Melis7

> Σημερα λοιπον εκτακτως το Νησσος Μυκονος στην Βιολαντο............
> 
> P2090020.JPG
> 
> P2090031.JPG
> 
> Αφιερωμενες στο traffic του nautilia


Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Νίκο.... Απλά, κοιτάξτε τα πτερύγια της προπέλας......

----------


## Leo

> Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Νίκο.... Απλά, κοιτάξτε τα πτερύγια της προπέλας......


Δεν βλέπω κάτι που να χρειάζεται ειδική παρατήρηση. Σου προξενεί εντύπωση που η περιφέρεια είναι γυαλιστερή (απο την τριβή) ή ότι έχουν ένα "τετράγωνο" σχήμα? Είναι η νέα τεχνολογία βλέπεις... κοφτερές προπέλλες για κοφτερές αποδόσεις  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Melis7

Το επισήμανα για να κάνω σύγκριση νέας με παλιά τεχνολογία..... :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Δε μπά να βρέχει :Wink: .......μερικές σημερινές φωτο απο τη μεγάλη του Περάματος, για όλους τους φίλους.

EXPRESS SKIATHOS 01 10-02-2010.jpg

EXPRESS SKIATHOS 02 10-02-2010.jpg

EXPRESS SKIATHOS 03 10-02-2010.jpg

EXPRESS SKIATHOS 04 10-02-2010.jpg

----------


## ορφεας

Υπέροχες φωτο παντελή.

----------


## pantelis2009

Να και το ¶ρτεμις στη μεγάλη του Βασιλειάδη. Τι νομίζατε δεν θα το έβγαζα αυτό.

ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ 01 10-02-2010.jpg

ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ 02 10-02-2010.jpg

ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ 03 10-02-2010.jpg

ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ 04 10-02-2010.jpg

ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ 05 10-02-2010.jpg

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Ευχαριστουμε πολύ .. Πολύ ωραίες .. να βλέπουμε κι εμεις απο δω .... και με το καλο να μας επιστρέψει .... περιποιημένο (Την χρειάζεται μια καλη περιποιηση )

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτα ειναι!Τορπιλακατος ARTEMIS made  in greece.Ωραιο πλοιο και φωτο

----------


## Panos80

Ομορφο σκαρι και δυνατο στις μανουβρες. Αν και εχει τις ιδιες μηχανες με το Απολλων Ελλας δε μπορω να καταλαβω το λογο που το δευτερο δεν "ακουει"  και τοσο ευκολα στις μανουβρες και λενε οτι ειναι καπως δυσκολο βαπορι αν και εχουν τον ιδιο ογκο. Μπορει καποιος να εξηγησει που οφειλεται?
Καταπληκτικες και οι φωτογραφιες απο τον δεξαμενισμο του. Πλωρη ξυραφι το ατιμο!

----------


## polykas

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Δε μπά να βρέχει.......μερικές σημερινές φωτο απο τη μεγάλη του Περάματος, για όλους τους φίλους.


_Μπράβο Παντελή που τρέχεις παντού.Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ...

ΥΓ.Οι υπεύθυνοι να βάλουν τις φωτογραφίες στο θέμα που αφορά τους δεξαμενισμούς επιβατηγών πλοίων.Ευχαριστώ._

----------


## manoubras 33

Μια φετινή φωτογραφία του Νεορίου, με 2 αγαπημένα βαπόρια πάνω στις δεξαμενές! Αφιερωμένη στους Συριανούς καραβολάτρες!

P1160648.JPG

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστούμε πατριώτη!  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Express Skiathos σήμερα στις 11.00 στη μεγάλη του Περάματος φρεσκοβαμμένο και έτοιμο για μπανάκι. Το μεσημέρι έπεσε και 14.45 ήταν στο Ν.Μ.Δ. Για όλους τους φίλους :Wink: 

EXPRESS SKIATHOS 01 12-02-2010.jpg

EXPRESS SKIATHOS 02 12-02-2010.jpg

EXPRESS SKIATHOS 03 12-02-2010.jpg

EXPRESS SKIATHOS 04 12-02-2010.jpg

EXPRESS SKIATHOS 05 12-02-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Saos II στη μικρή του Περάματος και αυτό φρεσκοβαμμένο. Τη Τρίτη στην ίδια θέση θα είναι το Παντοκράτωρ.

SAOS II 01 12-02-2010.jpg

SAOS II 02 12-02-2010.jpg

SAOS II 03 12-02-2010.jpg

----------


## harlek

Φοβερές!! Δυο bowthrusters για το Σκιάθος, ένα σε κάθε "ποδάρι". ¶ραγε να λειτουργούν μαζί ή ανεξάρτητα;
όσο για το προπελάκι του Saos II, ...ε αυτό είναι όντως ανεμιστήρας. αν καταλαβαίνω καλά πρέπει να έχει διάμετρο γύρω στα 50cm!

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Το Express Skiathos σήμερα στις 11.00 στη μεγάλη του Περάματος φρεσκοβαμμένο και έτοιμο για μπανάκι. Το μεσημέρι έπεσε και 14.45 ήταν στο Ν.Μ.Δ. Για όλους τους φίλους
> 
> EXPRESS SKIATHOS 01 12-02-2010.jpg
> 
> EXPRESS SKIATHOS 02 12-02-2010.jpg
> 
> EXPRESS SKIATHOS 03 12-02-2010.jpg
> 
> EXPRESS SKIATHOS 04 12-02-2010.jpg
> ...


 


Ευχαριστουμε πολυ για την ανταπόκριση για το αγαπημένο μου πλοίο ....
Ετοιμο και φρεσκοβαμμένο να εξυπηρετήσει για ακομα ένα καλοκαίρι τις Σποράδες ..............

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΟΛΥΜΠΙΚ ΤΣΑΜΠΙΟΝ-Στην Ελευσινα...*
*P2121308.JPG*

----------


## Leo

Σωστά τώρα κατάλαβα γίατί έφυγες από την Πάτρα νωρίς  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Μαθαίνω ότι ο φίλος μας ο polykas έχει γεννέθλια. 
Να ένα κουκλί στο καρνάγιο της Σύρου Γιώργο, δώρο γαι τα γεννέθλια σου, μαζί με τις ευχές μου για Χρόνια Πολλά και  ότι επιθυμείς  :Very Happy: .

DSCN2462polykas.JPG

----------


## polykas

> Μαθαίνω ότι ο φίλος μας ο polykas έχει γεννέθλια. 
> Να ένα κουκλί στο καρνάγιο της Σύρου Γιώργο, δώρο γαι τα γεννέθλια σου, μαζί με τις ευχές μου για Χρόνια Πολλά και ότι επιθυμείς .
> 
> DSCN2462polykas.JPG


*Όντως Cpt Leo κουκλί το σκάφος.Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές σου.Να είσαι καλά...*

----------


## manolis132

> *ΟΛΥΜΠΙΚ ΤΣΑΜΠΙΟΝ-Στην Ελευσινα...*
> *P2121308.JPG*


η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν το χα δει ποτε απο κοντα και τελικα πηγαμε μια εκδρομη με το σχολιο στην ελευσινα και το ειδα κατα τον δεξαμενισμο του (εστω και απο μακρια)
μπορω να πω οτι εντυποσιαστικα.. :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους που περιμένουν. Απο τις 08.15 ήμουν στη ΝΑΥΣΙ. Η πρώτη φωτο τραβηγμένη 08:47:56.

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 89 16-02-2010.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 92.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 94.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 95.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 96.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Φτανοντας κοντά στη μικρή του Περάματος

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 97.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 98.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 99.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 100.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 101.jpg

----------


## CORFU

Mπραβο Παντελη αλλα μυριζομαι και αλλεs φωτο

----------


## pantelis2009

Ανάποδα απο το Παντοκράτωρ για την μικρή του Περάματος. Για βοήθεια του τα P/K Ifestos 2 & Armadores I.

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 103.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 105.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 106.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 107.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 109.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Πιασμένο απο τα συρματόσκοινα της δεξαμενής που το κατευθύνουν στη σωστή θέση

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 110.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 111.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 112.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 113.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 114.jpg

----------


## Highspeed 3

Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες Παντελή!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Highspeed 3 & CORFU. Για έναν άνθρωπο που δεν είναι της δουλειάς είναι πραγματικά μεγάλη εμπειρία να παρακολουθεί βήμα-βήμα το δεξαμενισμό πλοίου. ¶ξιζαν οι 3+ ώρες ορθοστασία και ανέβα-κατέβα απο τη μεγάλη στη μικρή και το ανάποδο. Ελπίζω να μην γίνομαι κουραστικός με τις πολλές φωτο που ανεβάζω. 
Με συρματόσκοινα και κάβους το κατευθύνουν στο κέντρο της δεξαμενής

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 115.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 116.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 117.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 118.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 119.jpg

----------


## manolis132

δεν εχω λογια οι φωτογραφιες σου παντελη αξιζουν καθε μπραβο!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

120,121. Το κεντράρισμα στη δεξαμενή συνεχίζεται. 
125. η ώρα είναι 09:42:06 στο αμάξι για λίγο καφέ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
126,127. τα νερά αρχίζουν να φεύγουν

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 120.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 121.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 125.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 126.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 127.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτές για σήμερα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  και αύριο η συνέχεια :Razz: 

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 128.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 130.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 138.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 145.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 149.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

Αψογος φιλε Παντελη!Συγχαρητηρια! :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παντα σουπερ ενημερωμενος ο pantelis 2009 στα ναυπηγεια και δεξαμενες ( και οχι μονον)

----------


## pantelis2009

Κατ' αρχήν ευχαριστώ τους φίλους ΒΕΝ ΒRUCE, Tassos@@@ & manolis132 για τα καλά τους λόγια. Και τώρα η συνέχεια του Παντοκράτωρ. 
152. η δεξαμενή σηκώνεται, αλλά ακόμη λίγα πράγματα φαίνονται, 2 μέτρα νερό υπάρχουν ακόμη στη δεξαμενή, 
154. Τιμόνια και προπέλες έχουν εμφανιστεί,
155. φαίνεται ο μισός βολβός καιτα βάζα,
156. κρεμασμένος στη πλώρη του Παντοκράτωρ, 
158. έχοντας μπει στο πλοίο έπεσε στο μάτι μου η πινακίδα αυτή και επειδή δεν την έχω ξανα δεί, είπα να την τραβήξω. δεν ξέρω πόσο καθαρά θα φαίνεται, πάντος γράφει: Ανυψωτική ικανότης 4.000 ton, Αριθ. σκάφους 1042, Παράδωση Μάϊος 1967!!

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 152.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 154.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 155.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 156.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 158.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Mοναδικός όπως πάντα ο φίλος Πανελής.Να είσαι καλά και σε ευχαριστούμε που μοιράζεσαι τις όμορφες εικόνες μαζί μας.Συνέχιζε να πυροβολείς από παντού.Περιμένουμε και την συνέχεια..._

----------


## Highspeed 3

Πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες Παντελή!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Παντελή σε ευχαριστούμε για όλη την δουλειά που έχεις κάνει μέχρι τώρα!!Περιμένουμε και την συνέχεια...!*

----------


## pantelis2009

Για όλους τους φίλους που περιμένουν τη συνέχεια. Για τις περισσότερες απ' αυτές έκανα πλάτσα-πλούτσα για να τις βγάλω.

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 159.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 160.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 161.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 163.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 164.jpg

----------


## Highspeed 3

πoλύ ωραίες!

----------


## CORFU

τωρα εγω τη να γραψω ΜΠΡΑΒΟ?? παντωs σαν να ηθελε λιγο καθαρισμα.....

----------


## Speedkiller

Να κάνω εγώ μια ερώτηση?Φίλε Παντελή γνωρίζεις άτομα που δουλεύουν στις δεξαμενές?

----------


## pantelis2009

όντως CORFU ήθελε καθάρισμα. Ευχαριστώ όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια.

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 166.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 167.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 168.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 169.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 171.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όχι φίλε Speedkiller. Αλλά ξέρω πλοιοκτήτες και τον αρχιμηχανικό της εταιρείας και άναλογα ποιός με ρωτά, απαντώ. 
Ελπίζω να ευχαριστηθήκατε και να μην σας κούρασα, φίλοι μου. Οι τελευταίες απ' αυτό το post.

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 172.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 174.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 175.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 176.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 177.jpg

----------


## Highspeed 3

Yπέροχες όλες.

----------


## pantelis2009

Tο NAFTOCEMENT XIX στη μεγάλη του Πειραιά 16/02/2010. Έχουν ξεκινήσει εργασίες για το πηδάλιο

----------


## Speedkiller

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση και σορρυ για τον προσωπικό χαρακτήρα της ερώτησης!Όντως πολύ καλές οι φώτο σου!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το P/K EUROPE με νηολογιο Θεσσαλονίκης και I.M.O 8518168στη μικρή του Πειραιά στις 16/02/2010, όπως βλέπεται είναι φρεσκοβαμμένο το άνω μέρος και μόνο τα ύφαλα θέλουν καθαρισμό. Για όλους τους φίλους

----------


## trelaras

Καμια φωτογραφια απο το "Κεφαλονια" θα βαλετε?υπαρχει τιποτα?

----------


## pantelis2009

Tο Express Skopelitis έχει έλθει στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στη Σαλαμίνα για διετία, αλλά δεν έχει βγεί ακόμη. Εχθές βγήκε το Μαχητής και σήμερα το Φανερωμένη Πόρου ΙΙ. Μάλλον θα βγεί τη Δευτέρα. Μερικές φωτο απο παλαιότερες διετίες του πλοίου. οι 3 πρώτες τον Μάρτιο του 2008 και οι 2 τελευταίες τον Μάρτιο του 2006. Χαρισμένες για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου και ιδιαίτερα για τον Γιώργο  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): (polykas) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 01.jpg

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 02.jpg

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 03.jpg

EXPRESS ΣΚΟΠΕΛΙΤΗΣ 1.jpg

EXPRESS ΣΚΟΠΕΛΙΤΗΣ 2.jpg

----------


## basilis.m

> Tο Express Skopelitis έχει έλθει στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στη Σαλαμίνα για διετία, αλλά δεν έχει βγεί ακόμη. Εχθές βγήκε το Μαχητής και σήμερα το Φανερωμένη Πόρου ΙΙ. Μάλλον θα βγεί τη Δευτέρα. Μερικές φωτο απο παλαιότερες διετίες του πλοίου. οι 3 πρώτες τον Μάρτιο του 2008 και οι 2 τελευταίες τον Μάρτιο του 2006. Χαρισμένες για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου και ιδιαίτερα για τον Γιώργο (polykas)


μπραβο πολυ ωραιες φωτο μακαρι να ειχαμε καμια φετινη

----------


## zozef

Σημερα το πρωι το LOMBARDIA και διπλα το CRISTAL στο ΝΕΟΡΙΟ Συρου
P2100042NA.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

Το *CRISTAL* στο Νεωριο για τους Nissos Mykonos και Melis7....

P2170001.JPG

P2170023.JPG

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*¶ψογος όπως πάντα Νίκο..!Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για ακόμα μία φορά!*

----------


## pantelis2009

ο καλοπισμός του Παντοκράτωρ συνεχίζεται, ώστε το Σάββατο να κάνει μπανάκι. Όπως βλέπεις φίλε Thanasis89 η αριστερή πλευρά ήταν στη θέση της και απο δεξιά έλειπε ο πύρος απο το πηδάλιο, ο οποίος ήλθε στη πορεία. Η πλώρη ήταν φρεσκοβαμμένη και είχαν βάψει και τα κλειδιά απο την καδένα. και τώρα φωτο :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

ο πύροσ απο το πηδάλιο ήλθε, τα ύφαλα είναι βαμμένα, η προπέλα καθαρίζεται και το πηδάλιο είναι ακόμη κάτω.

----------


## pantelis2009

ο πύρος πήγε στη θέση του, το πηδάλιο και αυτό μπαίνει στη θέση του. καληνύχτα σε όλους τους φίλους

----------


## Highspeed 3

Πολύ ωραίες παντελή.

----------


## Leo

Επειδή το θέμα τείνει να ξεφύγει ως προς την ποσότητα και λεπτομέρεια των φωτογραφιών, που ανεβάζουμε στους δεξαμενισμούς, θα ήθελα να σας υπενθυμίσω τι έχουμε πει *εδώ*, και τις συνέπειες που μπορεί να έχει αυτό.
Περισσότερα ή διευκρινήσεις παρακαλώ με ΠΜ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλημέρα σε όλους τους φίλους της παντόφλας. Το Φανερωμένη Πόρου ΙΙ βγήκε εχθές στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στη Σαλαμίνα για διετία. Να και 3 φωτο του επάνω στα βάζα.

----------


## polykas

> ο καλοπισμός του Παντοκράτωρ συνεχίζεται, ώστε το Σάββατο να κάνει μπανάκι. Όπως βλέπεις φίλε Thanasis89 η αριστερή πλευρά ήταν στη θέση της και απο δεξιά έλειπε ο πύρος απο το πηδάλιο, ο οποίος ήλθε στη πορεία. Η πλώρη ήταν φρεσκοβαμμένη και είχαν βάψει και τα κλειδιά απο την καδένα. και τώρα φωτο


*Koυκλί γίνεται.Ευχαριστούμε Παντελή...*

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και το ΙΟΝΙΣ σε 2 φωτο απο τον δεξαμενισμό του στη μεγάλη του Περάματος τον Οκτώβριο του 2007

ΙΟΝΙΣ 01.jpg

ΙΟΝΙΣ 02.jpg

----------


## konigi

Του προσθέτουν κατι στις μπάντες σαν το Απτερα ή μου φαίνεται?

----------


## Thanasis89

Δυστυχώς, ήταν εκείνος ο δεξαμενισμός που του χάλασε το σκαρί και του κληροδότησε τους άσχημους αλλά απαραίτητους sponsons...  :Sad: 

Ευχαριστούμε Παντελή !

----------


## Melis7

> Μια φετινή φωτογραφία του Νεορίου, με 2 αγαπημένα βαπόρια πάνω στις δεξαμενές! Αφιερωμένη στους Συριανούς καραβολάτρες!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76622


Πανέμορφη φώτο......

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ και από μένα, Παντελή!

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλημέρα σε όλους τους φίλους της παντόφλας. Το φανερωμένη Πόρου ΙΙ συνεχίζει τον καλοπισμό του. χαρισμένες στους φίλους polikas & Thanasis89.

ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙ 01 21-02-2010.jpg

ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙ 02 21-02-2010.jpg

ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙ 03 21-02-2010.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Παντέλη ! Να είσαι καλά ! Γλύκα το φερρυμποτάκι, πολύ βρώμικο βέβαια αλλά τώρα θα γίνει κουκλάκι...  :Wink:

----------


## polykas

> Καλημέρα σε όλους τους φίλους της παντόφλας. Το φανερωμένη Πόρου ΙΙ συνεχίζει τον καλοπισμό του. χαρισμένες στους φίλους polikas & Thanasis89.
> 
> ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙ 01 21-02-2010.jpg
> 
> ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙ 02 21-02-2010.jpg
> 
> ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙ 03 21-02-2010.jpg


_Eυχαριστώ πολύ Παντελή..._

----------


## polykas

> Tο Express Skopelitis έχει έλθει στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στη Σαλαμίνα για διετία, αλλά δεν έχει βγεί ακόμη. Εχθές βγήκε το Μαχητής και σήμερα το Φανερωμένη Πόρου ΙΙ. Μάλλον θα βγεί τη Δευτέρα. Μερικές φωτο απο παλαιότερες διετίες του πλοίου. οι 3 πρώτες τον Μάρτιο του 2008 και οι 2 τελευταίες τον Μάρτιο του 2006. Χαρισμένες για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου και ιδιαίτερα για τον Γιώργο (polykas)
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77750
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77751
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77752
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77753
> ...


_
Με καθυστέρηση και με την βοήθεια του Cpt Leo σε ευχαριστώ φίλε Παντελή...
_

----------


## Thanasis89

Συγγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση αλλά το πρόγραμμα ήταν πιεσμένο σήμερα. Τον Πρωτέα τον θεωρώ πολύ όμορφο πλοίο (αλλά με άλλα χρώματα). Εδώ στο ετήσιο μπανάκι του μιας και στο θέμα του έχουν ανέβει. Στους mike rodos, ελμεψη, polykas, Παντελής2009, Συλβέστρο, vinman και Φώτη. 

DSC04380.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους. Σήμερα το πρωΐ 11.45 που πέρασα το Olympic Champion είχε πέσει απο τη δεξαμενή. Το Highspeed 5 είναι τώρα για καλοπισμό. 14.30 που ξαναπέρασα το Olympic Champion είχε γίνει καπνός :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mike_rodos

> Συγγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση αλλά το πρόγραμμα ήταν πιεσμένο σήμερα. Τον Πρωτέα τον θεωρώ πολύ όμορφο πλοίο (αλλά με άλλα χρώματα). Εδώ στο ετήσιο μπανάκι του μιας και στο θέμα του έχουν ανέβει. Στους mike rodos, ελμεψη, polykas, Παντελής2009, Συλβέστρο, vinman και Φώτη.


Βομβαρδισμός από φώτο από το "καράβι μας"... Ευχαριστούμε πολυ Θανάση...!

----------


## vinman

Σε ευχαριστώ Θανάση... :Wink: 
Η βολτούλα είχε αποτελέσματα σήμερα... :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Φανερωμένη Πόρου ΙΙ με τα ύφαλα καθαρισμένα. Για προσέξτε τι βάλανε στις προπέλες :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙ 01 23-02-2010.jpg

ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙ 02 23-02-2010.jpg

ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙ 03 23-02-2010.jpg

----------


## CORFU

νομιζω οτι τωρα τα 15 μιλακια θα τα πιανει για πλακα :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ελμεψη

Οι εργασιες συντηρησης του πλοιου συνεχιζουν με γοργους ρυθμους και εχουν  βαφτει τα υφαλα του πλοιου.Ο φωτογραφικος φακος ηταν εκει και ηδου τα αποτελεσματα.Συμφωνα με εγκυρες πληροφοριες μεχρι τελος της εβδομαδας θα παραμεινει στην δεξαμενη.

DSC04236.JPG
DSC04245.JPG

DSC04246.JPG
DSC04281 (2).JPG

DSC04283.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

καλησπέρα. Φρέσκοοοοο, σημερινόοοοοο, αν και δεν δούλευε τίποτα

ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ 04 24-02-2010.jpg

ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ 08 24-02-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το City of Nordic I.M.O. 8325468 σήμερα το πρωΐ στη μεγάλη του Πειραιά

CITY OF NORDIC 02 24-02-2010.jpg

CITY OF NORDIC 05 24-02-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το SEA JET 2 στη μικρή του Πειραιά. Ελπίζω να ευχαριστηθήκατε θέαμα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Όπως λέει και ο Κάρολος, είμαι και μεγάλος άνθρωπος. Καλήνύχτα

SEA JET 2 02 24-02-2010.jpg

SEA JET 2 04 24-02-2010.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> Το SEA JET 2 στη μικρή του Πειραιά. Ελπίζω να ευχαριστηθήκατε θέαμα. Όπως λέει και ο Κάρολος, είμαι και μεγάλος άνθρωπος. Καλήνύχτα


Παντελη σε ευχαριστουμε για ακομα μια βραδυα. Ειχε απ ολα το μενου. Σπουδαια δουλεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλοι της παντόφλας καλησπέρα. Δυσάρεστα νέα για το Φανερωμένη Πόρου ΙΙ. Απ' ότι έμαθα πουλήθηκε και θα φύγει για Αφρική, και επειδή πολλοί αρχίζουν να ρωτάνε:? δεν ξέρω άλλες πληροφορίες. Αν μάθω θα μάθετε. Ο καλοπισμός συνεχίζεται, τα ύφαλα βάφηκαν και προχωράνε στο βάψημο Όλου του σκάφους. Το στεφάνι στις προπέλες, απ' ότι είπαν το έβαλαν για να μην μπλέκονται τα σχοινιά στις προπέλες, μάλλον φοβούνται για το μεγάλο ταξίδι.
χαρισμένες για: polykas, rocinante, Thanasis89

ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙ 01 25-02-2010.jpg

ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙ 02 25-02-2010.jpg

ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙ 03 25-02-2010.jpg

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Το διπλανό ο Μαχητής πουλήθηκε...??? Απο μπλέ εγινε κόκκινο και το όνομα σβήστηκε...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Κατ' αρχήν ευχαριστώ τους φίλους ΒΕΝ ΒRUCE, Tassos@@@ & manolis132 για τα καλά τους λόγια. Και τώρα η συνέχεια του Παντοκράτωρ. 
> 152. η δεξαμενή σηκώνεται, αλλά ακόμη λίγα πράγματα φαίνονται, 2 μέτρα νερό υπάρχουν ακόμη στη δεξαμενή, 
> 154. Τιμόνια και προπέλες έχουν εμφανιστεί,
> 155. φαίνεται ο μισός βολβός καιτα βάζα,
> 156. κρεμασμένος στη πλώρη του Παντοκράτωρ, 
> 158. έχοντας μπει στο πλοίο έπεσε στο μάτι μου η πινακίδα αυτή και επειδή δεν την έχω ξανα δεί, είπα να την τραβήξω. δεν ξέρω πόσο καθαρά θα φαίνεται, πάντος γράφει: Ανυψωτική ικανότης 4.000 ton, Αριθ. σκάφους 1042, Παράδωση Μάϊος 1967!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77526
> 
> ...


Οι φωτο αυτες πραγματικα κανουν το κατι διαφορετικο.Δεν ειναι μονο σκετες φωτο αλλα η φαντασια και η προοπτικη που τους δινεις

----------


## Νικόλας

ωραίες φώτο φίλε μπράβο !!!
να κάνω τώρα μια ερώτηση αυτό το δαχτυλίδι στις προπέλες δεν το βάζουν και για καλύτερη απόδοση?  :Confused:

----------


## pantelis2009

φίλε Γιάννης Φ κοίτα στο Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Θάσου - Καβάλας,  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## polykas

> Φίλοι της παντόφλας καλησπέρα. Δυσάρεστα νέα για το Φανερωμένη Πόρου ΙΙ. Απ' ότι έμαθα πουλήθηκε και θα φύγει για Αφρική, και επειδή πολλοί αρχίζουν να ρωτάνε:? δεν ξέρω άλλες πληροφορίες. Αν μάθω θα μάθετε. Ο καλοπισμός συνεχίζεται, τα ύφαλα βάφηκαν και προχωράνε στο βάψημο Όλου του σκάφους. Το στεφάνι στις προπέλες, απ' ότι είπαν το έβαλαν για να μην μπλέκονται τα σχοινιά στις προπέλες, μάλλον φοβούνται για το μεγάλο ταξίδι.
> χαρισμένες για: polykas, rocinante, Thanasis89


*Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Παντελή...*

----------


## Rocinante

> Φίλοι της παντόφλας καλησπέρα. Δυσάρεστα νέα για το Φανερωμένη Πόρου ΙΙ. Απ' ότι έμαθα πουλήθηκε και θα φύγει για Αφρική, και επειδή πολλοί αρχίζουν να ρωτάνε:? δεν ξέρω άλλες πληροφορίες. Αν μάθω θα μάθετε. Ο καλοπισμός συνεχίζεται, τα ύφαλα βάφηκαν και προχωράνε στο βάψημο Όλου του σκάφους. Το στεφάνι στις προπέλες, απ' ότι είπαν το έβαλαν για να μην μπλέκονται τα σχοινιά στις προπέλες, μάλλον φοβούνται για το μεγάλο ταξίδι.
> χαρισμένες για: polykas, rocinante, Thanasis89
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78885
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78886
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78887


Πολυ αποκαλυπτικες φωτογραφιες φιλε Παντελη. Σ ευχαριστω πολυ.
Μπορω να κανω μια ερωτηση σαν ασχετος;
Ενα τετοιο σκαφος αυτου του μεγεθους πως θα ταξιδεψει τοσο μακρυα; Θα το κανει αυτοδυναμα;

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε rocinante δεν ξέρω τίποτε. Αλλά και άλλα ferry boat έχουν κάνει μεγάλα ταξίδια, βέβαια με κατάλληλους καιρούς.

----------


## Mythos

> Το στεφάνι στις προπέλες, απ' ότι είπαν το έβαλαν για να μην μπλέκονται τα σχοινιά στις προπέλες, μάλλον φοβούνται για το μεγάλο ταξίδι.


Για ποιά σχοινιά μιλάμε, τα οποία να σχετίζονται και με το ταξίδεμα, μικρό ή μεγάλο ; Ζητώ συγνώμη, αλλά μου φαίνεται κάπως περίεργο.

----------


## Leo

Τα στεφάνια στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, σκοπό έχουν να προστατεύσουν να προστατεύσουν τις προπέλες από μπλέξιμο σχοινιού (κάβου) σε λιμανια μανουβράροντας, δυχτιών (ψαρέματος) εν πλώ κλπ. Αυτό είναι ένα μέσω προστασίας που λιγοστεύει τις πιθανότητες εμπλοκής. Προσφανώς εκέι που θα πάει, είναι απραίτητο....

----------


## Mythos

Eυχαριστώ για την κατατοπιστική απάντηση. Δεν γνώριζα τον λόγο ύπαρξης αυτών των στεφανιών που παρόμοια τους έχουν και όλα τα ρυμουλκά. Είναι μία πολύ λογική εξήγηση.

Προφανώς, για να τοποθετηθούν, θα χρειάζονται εκεί που θα πάει, απλά με παραξένεψε ο συσχετισμός τους με το φόβο για το μεγάλο ταξίδι.

----------


## pantelis2009

κατατοπιστικότατος ο φίλος Leo. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Thanasis89

Παντελή σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση. Πάντως αν δεν κάνω λάθος υπάρχει και μια άλλη τεχνικού περιεχομένου λεπτομέρεια η οποία στην προκειμένη περίπτωση μάλλον δεν ισχύει. Η τοποθέτηση των στεφανιών αυξάνει αν δεν κάνω λάθος την απόδοση της προπέλας. Είναι κάτι το οποίο είχα ακούσει ότι κάνουν στα ρυμουλκά. Τώρα αν κάνω λάθος συγχωρέστε με. Κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι ισχύει αυτό που είπε ο Leo.

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους του θέματος. Χαμός για δεξαμενισμούς και να περάσουν διετία, στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Μόλις έπεσε το Φανερωμένη Πόρου ΙΙ, βγήκε το μικρό γκαζάδικο ALPHA II. Σήμερα έπεσε και το Πλατυτέρα Θάσου (το έχω ανεβάσει στο post του). Αύριο βγαίνει το Ματούλα και περιμένουν το Express Scopelitis και το Νήσος Θηρασιά που ήρθε σήμερα στις 17.30. Ας δούμε το ALPHA II την ώρα που ξεκίνησε να βγαίνει και σήμερα που έχει ξεκινήσει ο καθαρισμός του. χαρισμένες σε polykas, Leo, Thanasis89, Naias II, BEN BRUCE,

ALPHA II 01 27-02-2010.jpg

ALPHA II 03 27-02-2010.jpg

ALPHA II 04 27-02-2010.jpg

ALPHA II 06 01-03-2010.jpg

ALPHA II 07 01-03-2010.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Πολύ ευχάριστο το γεγονός ότι υπάρχει τόση δουλειά για τα ναυπηγεία μας. Μακάρι να ήταν δυνατόν να εξυπηρετηθούν και μεγαλύτερα πλοία. Ωστόσο σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ Παντελή για την αφιέρωση και για τις ποιοτικές φωτογραφίες σου. 
Νομίζω πάντως πως ο δεξαμενισμός από το μπανκεράκι ταιριάζει καλύτερα στους "Δεξαμενισμούς παντός τύπου πλοίων".

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους Φίλους. Σήμερα μπήκα στο ναυπηγείο  του Κου Σπανόπουλου και βρήκα πολλά καλούδια. Θα αρχίσω με το Αργώ, ένα Catamaran Glass Bottom Boat. Πρέπει να είναι απίθανη εμπειρία, να ταξιδεύεις με ένα τέτοιο σκάφος και να βλέπεις το βυθό. Με τους προβολείς που διαθέτει, κάτω απο το σκάφος η θέα θα είναι φοβερή. Και μερικές φωτο του σκάφους χαρισμένες στους: polykas, DimitrisT, Naxos, Leo, NaiasII, CORFU, Nissos Mykonos, Silver23,Thanasis89 και όσους ξέχασα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ΑΡΓΩ 03 02-03-2010.jpg

ΑΡΓΩ 04 02-03-2010.jpg

ΑΡΓΩ 05 02-03-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Ματούλα συνεχίζει τον καλοπισμό του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Για όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους.ΜΑΤΟΥΛΑ 112 05-3-2010.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Εξαιρετικες φιλε Παντελη!Ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ματούλα σήμερα τελειώνει με την διετία του και αύριο θα κάνει μπανάκι. Στη θέση του θα βγεί το θρυλικό Νήσσος Θηρασιά. Για Leo, leo85, manoubras 33, Thanasis 89, & CORFU. 


ΜΑΤΟΥΛΑ 01 08-03-2010.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

Το Παναγια Κοιμησις στον ταρσανα της Συρου.

P3070107.JPG

Για τον κυριο pantelis2009.

----------


## capten4

Νατη λοιπον...την θελει την δουλιτσα της....

penelope dry dock.JPG

penelope 1.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

και ένας παλαιός δεξαμενισμός στου Παναγιωτάκη απο τον 03/2007. Μήπως ξέρει κανείς που έκανε δρομολόγιο, και τι έγινε, γιατί δεν το έχω ξαναδεί. Χαρισμένη στο Nikos_V 

EASTERN BRIDGE I 02.jpg

----------


## CORFU

ειναι το Αγ. Χαραλαμποs απο το Ριο-Αντιρριο νομιζω φιλε Παντελη που εφυγε στα ξενα

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε CORFU.θα τα πούμε απο κοντά :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

ωραίες φωτο capten4 :Wink:

----------


## noulos

> Νατη λοιπον...την θελει την δουλιτσα της....


Κουκλάρα μου!!!!!!!!!!
Ευχαριστούμε captain4!

----------


## plori

Τέλειες φωτογραφίες ανεβάζεται παιδιά .ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΑΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Παντελή θες να μου πεις από ποιο αμφίπλωρο έχει τραβήξει την φωτογραφία σου ; Μήπως είναι ο Αίολος ή το διπλανό του το οποίο δεν γνωρίζω πιο είναι. Περιμένω απάντησή σου στο αντίστοιχο θέμα στα Ανοιχτού τύπου. Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων...  :Wink:

----------


## capten4

αλλες 2...ξερω ξερω, δεν εβγαλα καμια καταπρυμη....συγχωρεστε με....

penelope a.JPG

penelope a 1.JPG

----------


## Apostolos

Λιβάδι έχει γίνει η μπάλα!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών. Το Express Scopelitis σήμερα βγήκε για δεξαμενισμό στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Απο το πρωΐ οι εργάτες του ναυπηγείου, τακτοποιούσαν-ευθυγράμμιζαν τη σχάρα για να βγεί το πλοίο. Στης 11.40 το Express Scopelitis ξεκόλλησε απο τη θέση που ήταν τόσο καιρό και με τις οδηγίες του Κου. Παναγιωτάκη ευθυγραμμίστηκε με το βάζο. Αυτά για τώρα τα υπόλοιπα το βράδυ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 26 09-03-2010.jpg

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 29 09-03-2010.jpg

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 30 09-03-2010.jpg

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 31 09-03-2010.jpg

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 32 09-03-2010.jpg

----------


## Ergis

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών. Το Express Scopelitis σήμερα βγήκε για δεξαμενισμό στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Απο το πρωΐ οι εργάτες του ναυπηγείου, τακτοποιούσαν-ευθυγράμμιζαν τη σχάρα για να βγεί το πλοίο. Στης 11.40 το Express Scopelitis ξεκόλλησε απο τη θέση που ήταν τόσο καιρό και με τις οδηγίες του Κου. Παναγιωτάκη ευθυγραμμίστηκε με το βάζο. Αυτά για τώρα τα υπόλοιπα το βράδυ 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80992
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80993
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80994
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80995
> ...


Ανυπομονω συναδελφε......πρεπει να ειναι εντυπωσιακη διαδικασια!

----------


## Thanasis89

Πολύ ωραία Παντελή ! Σ' Ευχαριστούμε ! Σ' αυτό το σημείο θα ήθελα να εκφράσω ένα παράπονό μου σχετικά με τις υποδομές που έχουμε στα όποια ιδιωτικά ναυπηγεία. Δεν ξέρω πραγματικά ποια ακριβώς είναι τα κέρδη τους αλλά αυτές οι υποδομές δεν είναι αντάξιες ενός ναυπηγείου που λειτουργεί πλέον στον 21ο αιώνα. Βέβαια η δουλειά που γίνεται σε όλα, ακόμα και υπο αυτές τις συνθήκες, είναι ποιοτική, αλλά αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι ότι δεν κάνουν επενδύσεις για να βελτιώσουν την παραγωγικότητά τους και τον τρόπο εργασίας τους. Όλα αυτά οδηγούν στον μαρασμό καθ' ότι δεν καθίστανται ανταγωνιστικά. Αυτό το σκηνικό με τα κούτσουρα και τους εργάτες να τα βαστούν μας γυρνάει δεκαετίες πίσω... Τι να πω εκείνοι σίγουρα ξέρουν καλύτερα, αλλά η συμβουλή που θα τους έδινα είναι να βελτιώσουν τις υποδομές τους...

----------


## leo85

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών. Το Express Scopelitis σήμερα βγήκε για δεξαμενισμό στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Απο το πρωΐ οι εργάτες του ναυπηγείου, τακτοποιούσαν-ευθυγράμμιζαν τη σχάρα για να βγεί το πλοίο. Στης 11.40 το Express Scopelitis ξεκόλλησε απο τη θέση που ήταν τόσο καιρό και με τις οδηγίες του Κου. Παναγιωτάκη ευθυγραμμίστηκε με το βάζο. Αυτά για τώρα τα υπόλοιπα το βράδυ 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80992
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80993
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80994
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80995
> ...


ΦΙΛΕ pantelis 2009 ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΑΓΩΝΙΑ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Speedkiller

> Πολύ ωραία Παντελή ! Σ' Ευχαριστούμε ! Σ' αυτό το σημείο θα ήθελα να εκφράσω ένα παράπονό μου σχετικά με τις υποδομές που έχουμε στα όποια ιδιωτικά ναυπηγεία. Δεν ξέρω πραγματικά ποια ακριβώς είναι τα κέρδη τους αλλά αυτές οι υποδομές δεν είναι αντάξιες ενός ναυπηγείου που λειτουργεί πλέον στον 21ο αιώνα. Βέβαια η δουλειά που γίνεται σε όλα, ακόμα και υπο αυτές τις συνθήκες, είναι ποιοτική, αλλά αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι ότι δεν κάνουν επενδύσεις για να βελτιώσουν την παραγωγικότητά τους και τον τρόπο εργασίας τους. Όλα αυτά οδηγούν στον μαρασμό καθ' ότι δεν καθίστανται ανταγωνιστικά. Αυτό το σκηνικό με τα κούτσουρα και τους εργάτες να τα βαστούν μας γυρνάει δεκαετίες πίσω... Τι να πω εκείνοι σίγουρα ξέρουν καλύτερα, αλλά η συμβουλή που θα τους έδινα είναι να βελτιώσουν τις υποδομές τους...


Δε βλέπω τίποτα κακό στο ναυπηγείο η στον τρόπο που τραβούν το πλοίο έξω!Μπορεί να θυμίζει παλαιές εποχές αλλα τι σημασία έχει αν η δουλειά μπορεί να γίνει σωστά?Κ για να αναφερθώ στο θέμα "ανταγωνιστικότητας-παραγωγικότητας" η συγκεκριμένη υποδομή είναι νομίζω λιγότερο δαπανηρή οπότε σημαίνει μεγαλύτερο κέρδος για το ναυπηγείο!Κ εφόσον πιθανως είναι έτσι η επιχείρηση μπορει να γίνει ανταγωνιστική από μια άλλη που μπορέι να χρησιμοποιεί πλωτές δεξαμενές κ ξοδευει παραπάνω στη χρήση-συντήρηση τους...Ο επιχειρηματίας η ο κάθε ιδίωτης (νομίζω) κοιτάει πόσα θα ξοδέψει κ όχι αν το πλοίο θα ανέβει σε "κούτσουρα" η σε βάζα δεξαμενής(τα οπόια έχουν παλι ξύλο)!Τον νοιάζει να γίνει η δουλειά του και οσο το δυνατόν φθηνότερα!Ο Μαρασμός προκύπτει απ το γεγονός πως υπάρχουν άλλα ναυπηγεια στο εξωτερικό με καλύτερες τιμές των δικών μας κυρίως λόγο φθηνών μεροκαμάτων!Αυτό που θα πρεπε να κοιτάμε έιναι το πόσο ασφαλής είναι αυτές (για τους εργαζόμενους) διαδικασίες γιατι αποδοτικές είναι σίγουρα...

----------


## Apostolos

OK φιλε Κώστα αλλα η εικόνα μας παραπέμπει σε καταστάσεις Αφρικής και ίσως χειρότερα! Με το χρήμα που έχουν βγάλει θα μπορούσαν να είχε ο καθένας μια πλωτη δεξαμενή, ενα σοβαρό ντόκο... Μιλάμε απλά για μια παραλία, χωρίς περιβαντολογική μελέτη κ προστασια που τραβάνε τα βαπόρια έξω όπως τα καϊκια...

----------


## BULKERMAN

> OK φιλε Κώστα αλλα η εικόνα μας παραπέμπει σε καταστάσεις Αφρικής και ίσως χειρότερα! Με το χρήμα που έχουν βγάλει θα μπορούσαν να είχε ο καθένας μια πλωτη δεξαμενή, ενα σοβαρό ντόκο... Μιλάμε απλά για μια παραλία, χωρίς περιβαντολογική μελέτη κ προστασια που τραβάνε τα βαπόρια έξω όπως τα καϊκια...



Δυστυχώς φίλε Απόστολε και Αφρικάνοι αν το δούνε θα γελάνε...
Και ξέρεις ποιο ειναι το περίεργο? Ότι κοροιδεύουμε τους Κινέζους για ορισμένες εικόνες από δικά τους ναυπηγεία τριτοκοσμικά...!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

καλησπέρα σε όλους. Λόγο δουλειάς σας άφησα στα κρύα του λουτρού, αλλά τώρα θα γίνει χαμός απο φωτο. :Wink:  Ολα τα ανωτέρω, έχουν τη λογική τους. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι λόγο του ότι η Σαλαμίνα είναι όλο αρχαία, δεν του επιτρέπουν να κάνει οποιαδήποτε υποδομή. Ο Κος Παναγιωτάκης κατά καιρούς προσπάθησε, αλλά τα εμπόδια, εμπόδια. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ελπίζω να απάντησα σε όλους. Και τώρα στο θέμα μας. :Cool:  
Εγώ νόμιζα ότι αφού το πλοίο ευθιγραμμίστηκε, θα άχισε να βγαίνει, (βλέπεις και γω δεν είχα κάτσει να δω απ' την αρχή, την όλη διαδικασία) αλλά τόσοι πολλοί που είναι οι φίλοι του πλοίου, την ξεκίνησα απ'την αρχή.Στην πρώτη φωτο και ο Cpt. Γιάννης Σκοπελίτης μαζί και ο Κος Παναγιωτάκης  

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 33 09-03-2010.jpg

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 34 09-03-2010.jpg

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 35 09-03-2010.jpg

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 36 09-03-2010.jpg

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 38 09-03-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

39-40-42. προσέξτε πως αστράφτη απο τη μέση και πάνω. Το πλήρωμα έκανε πολύ δουλεία και συγχαρητήρια. 
43-44. Οι γλίστρες μπήκαν πάνω στη σκάρα και αρχίσαν να τοποθετούν τους μειωτήρες. Χαρισμένες σε: polykas, Apostolos, T.S.S APOLLON, BULKERMAN, speedkiller, Thanasis89, captain4, CORFU, εργης & leo85 

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 39 09-03-2010.jpg

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 40 09-03-2010.jpg

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 42 09-03-2010.jpg

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 43 09-03-2010.jpg

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 44 09-03-2010.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Δύο πράγματα. Το αναχρονιστικό δεν σημαίνει αποδοτικό, δεδομένου ότι το καινούριο για να έχει υιοθετηθεί από άλλα ναυπηγεία πάει να πει ότι σίγουρα είναι καλύτερο από αυτή την κατάσταση. Δεν ξέρω πραγματικά τι προσπάθειες έχουν γίνει από τους ιδιοκτήτες ναυπηγείων προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση, αλλά όπως λέει και ο Παντελής και σίγουρα κάτι θα ξέρει παραπάνω, για να έχουν γίνει πάει να πει ότι αυτή η κατάσταση δεν αποδίδει και τόσο πολύ και γενικότερα δεν βοηθάει. Είχα μια υποψία ότι αυτή η βραδυκίνητη κρατική μηχανή κάπου θα είχε βάλει το χεράκι της, αλλά το συμφέρον όλων ιδιοκτητών είναι να έχουν σύγχρονα ναυπηγεία, ασφαλή (όπως καλά λες Κώστα) αντάξια μιας σοβαρής ναυτικής χώρας. Και αυτό το συμφέρον θα είναι σε θέση να το επιδιώξουν μόνο αν συνασπιστούν και απαιτήσουν άδειες εκσυγχρονισμού των υποδομών τους. Και καλά η Σαλαμίνα. Το Πέραμα (που θεωρείται ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική ζώνη) ; Είναι δυνατόν να ζητείται από τους πλοιοκτήτες να κατασκευάζεται πλοίο 101 μέτρων και οριακά να χωράει μέσα, πραγματικά με κάνει να αναρωτιέμαι. 
Τέλος ο χρόνος είναι χρήμα ! Εγώ σαν πλοιοκτήτης δεν θα δεχόμουν σε καμία περίπτωση να περιμένω μέρες ολόκληρες για να αδειάσουν οι γλίστρες και να χάνω χρήματα. Δεν μπορούσα να πάρω τον Σκοπελίτη να τον πάω στην Χαλκίδα και να κάνω την δουλειά μου στην ώρα της και να συνεχίσω τα δρομολόγια ; Αναρωτιέμαι και πάλι ! Είναι σίγουρα μια μεγάλη συζήτηση αλλά ήθελα να μάθω δύο πράγματα σχετικά με το θέμα. 

Παντελή πραγματικά σ' ευχαριστώ για τις φωτογραφίες ! Είσαι όπως πάντα παραστατικότατος ! Συνέχισε έτσι !

----------


## pantelis2009

Συνεχίζω!!! :Very Happy:  Ελπίζω να μην κουράζω. 
45. Οι παστέκες συνδέθηκαν με το βάζο, 
49. τα συρματόσκοινα περαστήκαν απο παστέκες και μειωτήρα ( πάχος συρματόσκοινου 3cm), :Wink:  
51. o μειωτήρας συνδέθηκε με τις πακτωμένες αλυσίδες στο έδαφος και η επίπονη και κουραστική δουλειά των ανθρώπων του ναυπηγείου τελείωσε. Τώρα σειρά έχει το βίντζι. 
53-54. η έξοδος του Express Scopelitis ξεκίνησε 15.05 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 45 09-03-2010.jpg

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 49 09-03-2010.jpg

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 51 09-03-2010.jpg

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 53 09-03-2010.jpg

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 54 09-03-2010.jpgγια ορφέα,panagiotis78, BEN BRUCE & JIMMARG75

----------


## pantelis2009

56-57-59-60. Ηέξοδος συνεχίζεται. Φωτο απο παντού για να μην στεναχωριέστε :Razz:  :Razz:  
58. το καθρέφτισμα των γραμμάτων στα νερά, όπως σας έλεγα μερικά post πριν. Βέβαια ο Cpt. Γιαννης είναι ....Ολυμπιακός :Wink: . τον ρώτησα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 56  09-03-2010.jpg

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 57  09-03-2010.jpg

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 58  09-03-2010.jpg

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 59  09-03-2010.jpg

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 60  09-03-2010.jpg

----------


## Blue Star 1

υπ΄ροχες όλες!

----------


## plori

*Φ Ο Β Ε Ρ Ε Σ !!!!!!!!!* Φωτογραφίες , σε ευχαριστουμε!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ Blue Star & plori. Και μερικές ακόμη απο την έξοδο του για διετία και καθαρισμό. Εδώ που τα λέμε ήθελε λίγο περιποίηση!! Υπάρχουν βέβαια και πολύ χειρότερα, αλλά ο Cpt. Γιάννης είναι νοικοκύρης :Wink:  

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 62  09-03-2010.jpg

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 64  09-03-2010.jpg

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 66  09-03-2010.jpg

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 68  09-03-2010.jpg

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 70  09-03-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και οι τελευταίες απο χθές :Wink: . Ελπίζω να μην κούρασα. Τελευταία φωτο τραβηγμένη 15.45. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους προαναφερθέντες :Very Happy:  :Razz:  

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 72  09-03-2010.jpg

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 74  09-03-2010.jpg

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 76  09-03-2010.jpg

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 79  09-03-2010.jpg

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 81  09-03-2010.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

pantelis2009 αψογο φωτορεπορταζ! Ευχαριστουμε

----------


## Appia_1978

Παντελή, ευχαριστούμε για το καταπληκτικό φωτογραφικό αφιέρωμα!!!
Να ρωτήσω όμως κάτι; Από πού το τραβάνε;;; Εννοώ, από ποιο μέρος είναι δεμένο και το βγάζουν έξω;  :Surprised: ops:

----------


## Thanasis89

Μάρκο το πλοίο δεν είναι δεμένο από κάπου. Καθώς πλησιάζει προς την γλίστρα από κάτω του υπάρχει ένα μεγάλο βάζο (είναι αυτό που φαίνεται στην πρώτη φωτογραφία - τόσο σε αυτό το post όσο και στο προηγούμενο του κύριου Παντελή) στο οποίο πάει και κάθεται επάνω το πλοίο. Τραβώντας αυτό και σιγά σιγά, έρχεται μαζί του και το πλοίο, με την βοήθεια φυσικά της βαρύτητας (βάρους που ασκεί το πλοίο πάνω στο βάζο). Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Appia_1978 ελπίζω με τη φωτο αυτή, όλα να γίνουν πιο κατανοητά. Μέσα στα σπιτάκια αυτά (είναι 5-6) υπάρχουν τα βίντζι που κάνουν όλη τη δουλειά. Δες επίσης πόσες φορές είναι περασμένο το συρματόσκοινο γύρω- γύρω απο τις παστέκες. Αυτό διαιρεί το βάρος και με τα γράσα που βάζουν στη σκάρα, το πλοίο γλυστρά επάνω τους. Ελπίζω να βοήθησα. 

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΑΚΗΣ 2006.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Ματούλα λίγα λεπτά μετά το μπανάκι του, που είχε βγεί για διετία. 

ΜΑΤΟΥΛΑ 114 09-03-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το θρυλικό Νήσσος Θηρασιά, περιμένοντας τη σειρά του για δεξαμενισμό, στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Απ' τα ωραία λιμάνια που έχουμε, το Νήσσος Θηρασία κατέστρεψε τους μεντεσέδες του καταπέλτη και ήδη τους αντικατέστησε. Μένει να μπει ο καταπέλτης στη θέση του. Όταν πέσει το Express Scopelitis, στη θέση του θα βγει το Νήσσος Θηρασιά. Για όλους τους φίλους. 

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΘΗΡΑΣΙΑ 61 09-03-2010.jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΘΗΡΑΣΙΑ 64 09-03-2010.jpg

----------


## Melis7

> Και οι τελευταίες απο χθές. Ελπίζω να μην κούρασα. Τελευταία φωτο τραβηγμένη 15.45. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους προαναφερθέντες 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81120
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81121
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81122
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81123
> ...


Να μας κουράσεις? Δώσε μας τέτοια και πάρε μας την ψυχή.......!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Melis7 θα έχει σημερινές αργότερα :Wink:

----------


## Melis7

Ανυπομωνώ.....................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Ο σημερινός δεξαμενισμός στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη ήταν το Ιόνιο Πέλαγος. Το πλοίο 10,30 που πήγα ήταν ακουμπισμένο στο βάζο. Στις 11,30 ξεκίνησε η έξοδος του, αλλά 11,55 σταμάτησε για να βάλουν μεγαλύτερα ράουλα, λόγο βάρους του πλοίου, προφανώς (αποψη μου αυτή). Μερικές φωτο του πλοίου χαρισμένες σε: Leo, CORFU, ιθακη, Tanasis89, Αppia 1978, leo85 

IONION PELAGOS 07 10-03-2010.jpg

IONION PELAGOS 08 10-03-2010.jpg

IONION PELAGOS 09 10-03-2010.jpg

IONION PELAGOS 10 10-03-2010.jpg και polykas

IONION PELAGOS 12 10-03-2010.jpg

----------


## CORFU

μπραβο φιλε Παντελη :Wink:  νομιζω οτι το πλοιο θελει μπολικη δουλεια

----------


## basilis.m

φιλε παντελη δεν εχω λογια...απλα απαιχτος

----------


## Thanasis89

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Βαγγέλη ! Θέλει πολύ δουλειά ! Ευχαριστώ Παντελή ! Πάντα στο καθήκον...

----------


## ιθακη

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Ο σημερινός δεξαμενισμός στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη ήταν το Ιόνιο Πέλαγος. Το πλοίο 10,30 που πήγα ήταν ακουμπισμένο στο βάζο. Στις 11,30 ξεκίνησε η έξοδος του, αλλά 11,55 σταμάτησε για να βάλουν μεγαλύτερα ράουλα, λόγο βάρους του πλοίου, προφανώς (αποψη μου αυτή). Μερικές φωτο του πλοίου χαρισμένες σε: Leo, CORFU, ιθακη, Tanasis89, Αppia 1978, leo85 
> 
> IONION PELAGOS 07 10-03-2010.jpg
> 
> IONION PELAGOS 08 10-03-2010.jpg
> 
> IONION PELAGOS 09 10-03-2010.jpg
> 
> IONION PELAGOS 10 10-03-2010.jpg και polykas
> ...


 μπραβο ρε Παντελη...εισαι φοβερος....σε ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση....

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν μπορούσα να αφήσω έτσι τους φίλους του πλοίου και πήγα λίγο (το άρπαξα εχθές το κρυωματάκι μου και πρέπει να είμαι καλά για το ταξιδάκι :Wink: ) ¶λλες 5 λοιπόν χαρισμένες σε:Maroulis Nikos, Apostolos, Captain Nionios,voyager, Haddock,noulos, ελμεψη, σε όλους τους παραπάνω και όσους ξέχασα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

IONION PELAGOS 14 10-03-2010.jpg

IONION PELAGOS 15 10-03-2010.jpg

IONION PELAGOS 16 10-03-2010.jpg

IONION PELAGOS 17 10-03-2010.jpg

IONION PELAGOS 18 10-03-2010.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Παντελή σε ευχαριστούμε για το ρεπορτάζ σου!!Να 'σαι καλά!!*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειναι καταπληκτικα οσα ανεβαζει ο pantelis 2009 σε ολα τα θεματα και ολα με την δικη του ξεχωριστη οπτικη γωνια

----------


## pantelis2009

Eυχαριστώ Nissos Mykonos , BEN BRUCE & basilis.m.

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών, είναι & πολλοί. :Very Happy:    83-84. Ό καθαρισμός του Express Scopelitis έχει αρχίσει, 
85. οι τσίγκοι και τα καπάκια έχουν αφαιρεθεί, 
86. ο εργάτης απο την πλώρη πήγε για συντήρηση και οι καδένες κατέβηκαν για βάψιμο, 
87. η συμπαθητική γέφυρα του, με το πάτωμα φρεσκοβαμένο. Για όλους σαςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 83  10-03-2010.jpg

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 84  10-03-2010.jpg

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 85  10-03-2010.jpg

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 86  10-03-2010.jpg

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 87  10-03-2010.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Φιλε Παντελη εξαιρετικες ολες οι φωτογραφιες σου ολες αυτες τις μερες.Ευχαριστουμε

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε diagoras τις έβαλα μαζεμένες γιατι θα πάω 3ήμερο Κέρκυρα και θα μου λείψετε :Wink:

----------


## polykas

> Λιβάδι έχει γίνει η μπάλα!!!


_Eίσαι τώρα ευχαριστημένος φίλε Απόστολε_



polykas .jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

η συνέχεια :Wink:  88. το πάνω deck ειδικό για φωτο :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
89. τα σχέδια του πλοίου :Smile:  
90. το γκαράζ όπου γίνετε χαμός απο την ανακατασκευή που θέλει ο Cpt. Γιάννης, 
93. η υδροβολή σταμάτησε, γιατί το συνεργείο έβγαζε τους άξονες για συντήρηση,
94. άξονες, προπέλες & πηδάλια βγήκαν.Ο επόπτης σε ....πρώτο πλάνο ελέγχη τα πάντα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Για όλους τους υπέροχους φίλους 

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 88  10-03-2010.jpg

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 89  10-03-2010.jpg

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 90  10-03-2010.jpg

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 93  10-03-2010.jpg

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 94  10-03-2010.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Eυχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Παντελή για τις υπέροχες εικόνες που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας.Να είσαι καλά να μας τις παρουσιάζεις..._

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε polykas και η δική σου υπέροχη. Κουκλί έγινε.

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

*pantelis2009  και  polykas  ευχαριστουμε πολυ υπεροχες...*

----------


## Appia_1978

Παντελή, και εκ μέρους ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ για τα καταπληκτικά σου ρεπορτάζ  :Very Happy:  Σκέτη απόλαυση να τα διαβάζει κανείς!

Μπορούμε να αναμένουμε και εικόνες από το εσωτερικό του Ιόνιον Πέλαγος;  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Appia 1978 δεν γνωρίζω απο το πλοίο κανένα. Όταν γυρίσω θα δούμε :Smile:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> _Eίσαι τώρα ευχαριστημένος φίλε Απόστολε_
> 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81222


Οβίς σκέτη Γιώργο :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Η σημερινή απεργία μας χάλασε λίγο το πρόγραμμα και δεν μπορέσαμε να δούμε περισσότερες απόψεις απο το πανέμορφο πλοίο, σίγουρα μας άφησε όμως να την χαζέψουμε σε ένα στριπτίζ με την καλλονή να μας επιβεβαιώνει το ρητό ότι η γρια έχει το... ζουμί!

POPI1.JPG

POPI2.JPG

POPI3.JPG

POPI4.JPG

Η συνέχεια επί της οθόνης....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καταπληκτικες και αποκαλυπτικες!!!  απο τον φιλο Apostolos

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες πόζες πήρε η Πηνελόπη φίλε Apostolos. :Wink:  Σ' ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## Thanasis89

Ένας είναι ο Απόστολος...  :Wink: 
Μπράβο !

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εξαιρετικες φωτογραφιες και η ΠΟΠΑΡΑ εντυπωσιακη!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

To Flyingcat 2 τη μικρή Περάματος σήμερα το πρωΐ. Χαρισμένη σε :Razz: olykas, T.S.S APOLLON, Naias II, CORFU, Apostolos, Thanasis89. 

FLYINGCAT 2 02 11-03-2010.jpg

FLYINGCAT 2 03 11-03-2010.jpg

FLYINGCAT 2 04 11-03-2010.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Απο τα λίγα κατ που μου αρέσουν!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Μόνο φίλε Apostoplos που δεν είναι καθαρές. Απο την μιά ο ήλιος, απ' την άλλη το πλήρωμα!! :Razz:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Εξαιρετικες ειναι οι φωτογραφιες! φιλε pantelis2009 Ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## Amorgos66

...πω,πω τι γινεται εδω μέσα...

----------


## Νικόλας

Ας βάλω και γω μια από τον πρόσφατο δεξαμενισμό του ΒΑΠΟΡΑ να εχουν τελειωσει το μπλέ και να έχουν μείνει τα ύφαλα
*ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ-ΡΕΠΟΡΤΕΡ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΜΑΤΟΣ !*
NIKOS2.jpgαπόπειρα για μια νυχτερινή  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα στους φίλους. Στο Ionio Pelagos οι εργασίες αρχίσαν. Πρέπει να έκαναν υδροβολή και βγήκαν άξονες, προπέλες & πηδάλια. Για λόγους (που μου έμαθε ο φίλος LEO :Wink: ) γνωστούς οι 2 πρώτες κλειστές

----------


## pantelis2009

Και 2 χθεσινές φωτο του πλοίου. Χαρισμένες σε: Leo, polykas, T.S.S. APOLLON, CORFU, ιθακη & σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου 

IONION PELAGOS 20 13-03-2010.jpg

IONION PELAGOS 22 13-03-2010.jpg

----------


## harlek

> Και 2 χθεσινές φωτο του πλοίου. Χαρισμένες σε: Leo, polykas, T.S.S. APOLLON, CORFU, ιθακη & σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου 
> 
> IONION PELAGOS 20 13-03-2010.jpg
> 
> IONION PELAGOS 22 13-03-2010.jpg


Κοίτα ένα προπελίδιο που έχει! Τι διάμετρο έχει αυτό το πράγμα; Φίλε παντελή εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσες όλες οι φωτογραφίες σου...!

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους. Στο Express Scopelitis η υδροβολή τελείωσε και το πλοίο τακαρίστηκε. Εχθές θα έβγαινε και το βάζο. Στο πλοίο θα βαφτούν τα ύφαλα και μάλλον θα πέσει την Παρασκευή, αλλά θα μείνει ακόμη καμιά εβδομάδα στο ναυπηγείο για να τελειώσουν και οι υπόλοιπες δουλιές. Χαρισμένες σε: polykas, Appia 1978, T.S.S APOLLON, Melis7, Thanasis89, leo85, diagoras & ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ 

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 96  13-03-2010.jpg

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 97  13-03-2010.jpg

----------


## leo85

Φιλε pantelis 2009 σε ευχαριστουμε παντα ωραιες η foto :Cool:

----------


## diagoras

Καλησπερα σας.Αδαμαντιος Κοραης σημερα στην δεξαμενη.Αφιερωμενες σε ολους αλλα κυριως στον γκουρου των δεξαμενισμων pantelis2009 
picture 037.JPG

picture 038.JPG

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστούμε Γιάννη, πλήρες ρεπορτάζ σήμερα σε πολλά θέματα  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε diagoras και σύ δεν πάς πίσω :Very Happy: . Υπέροχες φωτο

----------


## Leo

Για τον Παντελή και τον giorgos....

Express Athina, στου Βασιλειάδη την 22.05.06

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> Για τον Παντελή και τον giorgos....
> 
> Express Athina, στου Βασιλειάδη την 22.05.06


Αχχχχ! Τι μας θυμίζεις τώρα??:cry:

----------


## manoubras 33

Ως λατρεις και φανατικος των δεξαμενισμων, ειναι υπεροχες!!μπραβο Παντελη και diagoras!Eυχαριστουμε!

----------


## ιθακη

> Και 2 χθεσινές φωτο του πλοίου. Χαρισμένες σε: Leo, polykas, T.S.S. APOLLON, CORFU, ιθακη & σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81716
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81717


 Παντελη σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τις ωραιες φωτο και για το ρεπορταζ

----------


## pantelis2009

υπέροχη Leo, ευχαριστώ και ανταποδείδω με μία απο τον Δεκέμβριο του 2007  :Wink:  

ATHENS 02 VENTOURIS FERRIES.jpg

----------


## diagoras

> υπέροχη Leo, ευχαριστώ και ανταποδείδω με μία απο τον Δεκέμβριο του 2007  
> 
> ATHENS 02 VENTOURIS FERRIES.jpg


 Μην την δει ο Νικολας αυτη :Very Happy: ...

----------


## Νικόλας

> υπέροχη Leo, ευχαριστώ και ανταποδείδω με μία απο τον Δεκέμβριο του 2007  
> 
> ATHENS 02 VENTOURIS FERRIES.jpg


πωωω να τος !!!
τι μου/μας κάνεις τώρα αχ....μεγάλη αγάπη αυτό το βαπόρι  :Very Happy: 
ευτυχώς είχα την τύχη να το ξαναταξιδέψω όλο το καλοκαίρι και να ξαναδώ στην δεξαμενή αυτή ΤΗΝ ΠΛΩΡΑΚΛΑ(η μοναδική που έχει το 'Β' με μουστάκια:mrgreen :Smile: 
φίλε diagora ετυχώς την είδα ! :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> η συνέχεια 88. το πάνω deck ειδικό για φωτο 
> 89. τα σχέδια του πλοίου 
> 90. το γκαράζ όπου γίνετε χαμός απο την ανακατασκευή που θέλει ο Cpt. Γιάννης, 
> 93. η υδροβολή σταμάτησε, γιατί το συνεργείο έβγαζε τους άξονες για συντήρηση,
> 94. άξονες, προπέλες & πηδάλια βγήκαν.Ο επόπτης σε ....πρώτο πλάνο ελέγχη τα πάντα. Για όλους τους υπέροχους φίλους 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81223
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81224
> ...


To οτι ο καπτα γιαννης προσεχει το βαπορι σαν τα ματια του ειναι κατι το οποιο ειναι σιγουρα αναμφισβητητο.Ομως ειναι κριμα η ναυπηγικη στη ελλαδα να δινει σε αυτα τα μετρα τετοιε γραμμες στη γαστρα που ειναι ουσιαστικα βελτιωμενες γραμμες παντοφλας.Αλεξανδρος, blue velvet,elvira και αλλα πολλα ειναι ακριβως ετσι απο κατω.Το σκπελιτης με στεναχωρει πιο πολυ γιατι τ ναυπηγειο Δ, Χωματα εχει φτιαξει και ολη την σειρα απο τα απιθανα Θηρα, Τινος Σκαι, ψαρα, καπτα σταματης.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους. Στο Express Scopelitis η υδροβολή τελείωσε και το πλοίο τακαρίστηκε. Εχθές θα έβγαινε και το βάζο. Στο πλοίο θα βαφτούν τα ύφαλα και μάλλον θα πέσει την Παρασκευή, αλλά θα μείνει ακόμη καμιά εβδομάδα στο ναυπηγείο για να τελειώσουν και οι υπόλοιπες δουλιές. Χαρισμένες σε: polykas, Appia 1978, T.S.S APOLLON, Melis7, Thanasis89, leo85, diagoras & ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81726
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81727


  Ευχαριστω pantelis2009  παντα στην πρωτη γραμμη της ενημερωσης

----------


## Nikos_V

O Διονυσιος Σολωμος στην μικρη του Νεωριου............φετος εχουν δει πολλα τα ματια μας για ολους τους καλους φιλους........

P3150035.JPG

P3150038.JPG

----------


## vinman

*Πάντα παρών Νίκο...!!!
Μπορεί όντως φέτος να έχεις δεί πάρα πολλά διαμάντια στη Σύρο αλλά αν δεν είχαμε εσένα εμείς οι ''μακρινοί'' δεν θα είχαμε απολάυσει τίποτα...!
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για ότι έχεις κάνει...!!*

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Νίκο για τις φωτογραφίες!! Να 'σαι πάντα καλά!!*

----------


## Thanasis89

Ο Μάνος έγραψε αυτό ακριβώς που σκέφτηκα καθώς είδα το Διονύσιο Σολωμό στο Νεώριο... Πραγματικά Νίκο η παροχές σου ανεκτίμητες... Μπράβο !

----------


## manoubras 33

> O Διονυσιος Σολωμος στην μικρη του Νεωριου............φετος εχουν δει πολλα τα ματια μας για ολους τους καλους φιλους........
> 
> P3150035.JPG
> 
> P3150038.JPG


Υπεροχες φιλε Nikos_V!Eυχαριστουμε!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο φίλε Nikos_V. Ευτυχώς που έχουμε εκεί εσένα. :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους. Το Flyingcat 2 σήμερα το πρωΐ στη μικρή του Περάματος φρεσκοβαμένο. Χαρισμένη σε: polykas, Nikos_V, manoubras, BEN BRUCE, T.S.S. APOLLON, diagoras & Νικόλας 

FLYINGCAT 2 01 15-03-2010.jpg

FLYINGCAT 2 02 15-03-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Στη μεγάλη του Περάματος έχουν ξηλώσει πολλά κομμάτια, δεν ξέρω απο που (δεν άφηναν να πλησιάσεις). Το κομμάτια με το clark τα φόρτωναν σε φορτηγό, ενώ επάνω στη δεξαμενή το κόβουν σε μικρότερα. Για όλους τους φίλους του θέματος. 

ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΠΕΡΑΜΑΤΟΣ 01 15-03-2010.jpg

ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΠΕΡΑΜΑΤΟΣ 02 15-03-2010.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

> Στη μεγάλη του Περάματος έχουν ξηλώσει πολλά κομμάτια, δεν ξέρω απο που (δεν άφηναν να πλησιάσεις). Το κομμάτια με το clark τα φόρτωναν σε φορτηγό, ενώ επάνω στη δεξαμενή το κόβουν σε μικρότερα. Για όλους τους φίλους του θέματος. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81843
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81844


Ευχαριστουμε Παντελη για την ανταποκριση σου απο το Περαμα για αλλη μια φορα!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Kαλησπέρα. Το Θάσος VII & το Καπτάν Σταύρος σήμερα στην Αμαλιάπολη Βόλου. Για όλους τους φίλους. :Wink:  

ΘΑΣΟΣ VII 01 15-03-2010.jpg

ΚΑΠΤΑΝ ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ 01 15-03-2010.jpg

----------


## CORFU

το καπεταν Σταυροs νομιζω οτι ειναι πολλεs μερεs εκει

----------


## Thanasis89

Κάποιος για το Θάσος VII ; Το πλοίο πωλείται μεταξύ άλλων... Βέβαια αυτό δεν είναι νέο.  :Wink: 
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Παντελή !

----------


## diagoras

> καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους. Το Flyingcat 2 σήμερα το πρωΐ στη μικρή του Περάματος φρεσκοβαμένο. Χαρισμένη σε: polykas, Nikos_V, manoubras, BEN BRUCE, T.S.S. APOLLON, diagoras & Νικόλας 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81836
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81837


 Ευχαριστω πολυ Παντελη.Πολυ ομορφες εικονες

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα στους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών. Το Αδαμάντιος Κοραής στη μεγάλη του Πειραιά συνεχίζει τον καλοπισμό του. Κουκλί θα σας έλθει πίσω. :Wink:  Χαρισμένες σε: LEO, T.S.S. APOLLON, polykas, Naias II, diagoras, Apostolos, Speedrunner, Thanasis89, Nissos Mykonos, Melis 7, Appia 1978, CORFU & leo85. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΗΣ 01 15-03-2010.jpg

ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΗΣ 03 15-03-2010.jpg

ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΗΣ 05 15-03-2010.jpg

ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΗΣ 07 15-03-2010.jpg

ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΗΣ 08 15-03-2010.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

> Καλησπέρα στους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών. Το Αδαμάντιος Κοραής στη μεγάλη του Πειραιά συνεχίζει τον καλοπισμό του. Κουκλί θα σας έλθει πίσω. Χαρισμένες σε: LEO, T.S.S. APOLLON, polykas, Naias II, diagoras, Apostolos, Speedrunner, Thanasis89, Nissos Mykonos, Melis 7, Appia 1978, CORFU & leo85. 
> 
> ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΗΣ 01 15-03-2010.jpg
> 
> ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΗΣ 03 15-03-2010.jpg
> 
> ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΗΣ 05 15-03-2010.jpg
> 
> ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΗΣ 07 15-03-2010.jpg
> ...


Καλα τα λες Παντελη κουκλι ο Διαμαντης :Cool:

----------


## diagoras

Και μια χθεσινη αφιερωμενες στους polykas,pantelis2009,nikos_v
picture 036.JPG 
Μαλλον περασε ο rocinate απ την δεξαμενη και αφησε το στιγμα του :Razz:

----------


## Thanasis89

Παντελή για ακόμα μία φορά πρώτος στις επάλξεις, κατά τις περιποιήσεις κάθε είδους πλοίων... Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ για ακόμα μία φορά και να πω πως οι φωτογραφίες σου είναι πολύ καλές ! Μπράβο !

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια φίλοι Nikos_V, diagoras & Thanasis89

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

> Καλησπέρα στους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών. Το Αδαμάντιος Κοραής στη μεγάλη του Πειραιά συνεχίζει τον καλοπισμό του. Κουκλί θα σας έλθει πίσω. Χαρισμένες σε: LEO, T.S.S. APOLLON, polykas, Naias II, diagoras, Apostolos, Speedrunner, Thanasis89, Nissos Mykonos, Melis 7, Appia 1978, CORFU & leo85. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81863
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81864
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81865
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81866
> ...


 Τελικά οι εξαερισμοί απο τις τσιμινιέρες δεν θα καλυφθούν...??? Δείχνουν πολύ άσχημες...

----------


## pantelis2009

φίλε Γιάννης Φ αν προσέξεις στην 1η φωτο υπάρχουν εργάτες μέσα. Τώρα τι θα κάνουν, δεν ξέρω. :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

καλημέρα σε όλους. Το P/K LUCKY STAR I.M.O. 5142786 εχθές στη μικρή του Πειραιά. για polykas & T.S.S APOLLON 

LUCKY STAR I.M.O. 5142786 04 15-03-2010.jpg 
Kαι γενικά για όλους τους φίλους του θέματος

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους. Το Express Scopelitis και ο Cpt. Γιάννης βαλθήκανε να γίνει κουκλί :Wink: . Μετά την υδροβολή πιάσανε δουλειά τα σβουράκια και όπου τελειώνουν αυτά αρχίζει το μινιάρισμα. Οι άξονες μπήκαν στη θέση τους, ενώ προπέλες & πηδάλια σύντομα θα τοποθετηθούν στη θέση τους. Τώρα που είναι τακαρισμένο θα βαφτεί πρώτα απο κάτω και μετά θα μπεί το βάζο. Όποτε θα βαφή πολύ καλά γιατί το περσινό βάψιμο δεν άρεσε στον Cpt. Γιάννη και τώρα 3 σημερινές φωτο, Χαρισμένες σε: LEO, BEN BRUCE, T.S.S APOLLON, polykas, Nissos Mykonos, basilis.m, leo85, gpap 2006, Amorgos66, Appia 1978, Melis7, Εργης & ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 98  16-03-2010.jpg

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 99  16-03-2010.jpg

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 100  16-03-2010.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Παντελή σε ευχαριστούμε για την ακούραστη δουλειά σου και όλα όσα μας έχεις προσφέρει!Να 'σαι καλά!*

----------


## manoubras 33

Υπεροχες απο ολους τους φιλους του θεματος!Φωτια εχει παρει το θεμα σημερα :Very Happy: ,  Διονυσιος Σολωμος στο Νεωριο, Αφιερωμενη στους φιλους Leo,Nikos_V,Παντελη,polykas,diagoras!
P3120047 !.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ionio Pelagos προχωρά στον καλοπισμό του, για να γυρίσει στους φίλους του κουκλί :Very Happy: . Χαρισμένη σε:LEO, CORFU, Thanasis89, trelaras, ιθακη, xaloba,Trakman, Nissos Mykonos, Appia 1978 & manoubras.  :Wink:  και σε όσους ξέχασα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . 

IONION PELAGOS 24 16-03-2010.jpg

IONION PELAGOS 26 16-03-2010.jpg

IONION PELAGOS 27 16-03-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους. Προχθές είδα πάλι να δουλεύει η μεγάλη του Περάματος και στις 09.55 είδα το Bridge να έχει μπει μέσα. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του και ειδικά στους polykas & CORFU 

BRIDGE 03 29-03-2010.jpg

BRIDGE 04 29-03-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλημέρα σε όλους τους φίλους. Ξανά το Nautilia κοντά μαςςςςςςςςςςςς. Λόγο του ταξιδιού μου με το Παντοκράτωρ, έχασα το Νήσος Θηρασιά να βγαίνει στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Πλέον η συντήρηση του έχει προχωρήσει μπήκαν άξονες, προπέλες, πηδάλια και το βάψιμο προχωρά. Εσωτερικά τα βαψίματα προχωρούν, όπως και η επισκευή των μηχανών, αλλάζουν όσα παγκάκια είχαν σπάσει το Γαλλάκια (όπως είπε ο Cpt. Γιώργος). Η καθέλκυση του θα γίνει μετά το Πάσχα και η αναχώρηση του για την ωραία Σαντορίνη αναμένετε κατα τις 11/04, όπου θα φύγω και εγώ μαζί του. Μερικές χθεσινές φωτο Χαρισμένες σε polykas, CORFU,LEO, Nissos Mykonos, manoubras 33, diagoras και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος. 

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΘΗΡΑΣΙΑ 68.jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΘΗΡΑΣΙΑ 69.jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΘΗΡΑΣΙΑ 70.jpg

----------


## Ergis

ΤΟΥ ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ ΑΔΕΛΦΙΑ..................

----------


## ιθακη

> Το Ionio Pelagos προχωρά στον καλοπισμό του, για να γυρίσει στους φίλους του κουκλί. Χαρισμένη σε:LEO, CORFU, Thanasis89, trelaras, ιθακη, xaloba,Trakman, Nissos Mykonos, Appia 1978 & manoubras.  και σε όσους ξέχασα. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81999
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82001
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82002


 να εισαι καλα βρε panteli με τα ωραια σου

----------


## Apostolos

Για πρώην παντόφλα το Ιονιον Πέλαγος έχει ωραία γάστρα. Ευγε Παντελή, εμεις δέν εχουμε πρόσβαση και το βγάλαμε απο μακρια...

----------


## trelaras

> Το Ionio Pelagos προχωρά στον καλοπισμό του, για να γυρίσει στους φίλους του κουκλί. Χαρισμένη σε:LEO, CORFU, Thanasis89, trelaras, ιθακη, xaloba,Trakman, Nissos Mykonos, Appia 1978 & manoubras.  και σε όσους ξέχασα. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81999
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82001
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82002


ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ πολυ pantelis! για την αφιερωση στις φωτογραφιες!:smile:

----------


## pantelis2009

φίλε Εργης έχω στην κάμερα φωτο αφού έχει πέσει και ετοιμάζετε για να φύγει απο Ελευσίνα, αλλά χάθηκε το πρόγραμμα της κάμερας απο το P.C και περιμένω ένα φίλο να το ξανα εγκαταστήσει. 
Φίλε Apostolos όποτε θές έλα να σε ξεναγίσω. Εχεις το κινητό μου.

----------


## Ergis

σευχαριστω παντελη....αναμενουμε.....

----------


## Nikos_V

Ενα ομορφο σκαρι στο Νεωριο Salamis Filoxenia!!!

P3170001.JPG

P3170008.JPG

Για τους αιγαιοπλοο,Django,Kost,Giannis V,Polyka,Pantelis 2009,zozef.....

----------


## Melis7

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Ο σημερινός δεξαμενισμός στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη ήταν το Ιόνιο Πέλαγος. Το πλοίο 10,30 που πήγα ήταν ακουμπισμένο στο βάζο. Στις 11,30 ξεκίνησε η έξοδος του, αλλά 11,55 σταμάτησε για να βάλουν μεγαλύτερα ράουλα, λόγο βάρους του πλοίου, προφανώς (αποψη μου αυτή). Μερικές φωτο του πλοίου χαρισμένες σε: Leo, CORFU, ιθακη, Tanasis89, Αppia 1978, leo85 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81191
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81192
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81193
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81194 και polykas
> ...


Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Παντελή για τις φώτο.... Να'σαι καλά....

----------


## Leo

Ο σημερινός δεξαμενισμός του βάπορα.... για τον vinman αλλά και τον Nikos_V. Βιάστηκα ε?....χμμμ :Razz: 

DSCN5249helvoy.jpg

----------


## Super Jet

διπλα βλεπω το mega jet!

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Παντελή  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

To Αλέξανδρος Κ βγήκε για συντήρηση, δίπλα απο του Φρατζή. Για όλους τους φίλους του θέματος. 

ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ Κ ΙΙ 01 26-03-2010.jpg

ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ Κ ΙΙ 02 26-03-2010.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Ώστε εκεί κρύβεται το καμάρι των Οθωνών! Merci Παντελή!

----------


## vinman

> Ο σημερινός δεξαμενισμός του βάπορα.... για τον vinman αλλά και τον Nikos_V. Βιάστηκα ε?....χμμμ
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82283


Thanks Captain!!!
Κρίμα που δεν είχα την φωτογραφική μαζί μου να σου ανταποδώσω με Elli T. απο Αυλίδα...

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

*ευχαριστουμε πολυ pantelis2009  καταπληκτικες ολες οι φωτο...*

----------


## pantelis2009

Εχθές υποσχέθηκα φωτο του απο την Ελευσίνα. Χαρισμένες σε polykas, Melis7, thanos75, Super Jet, & Thanasis89 

HELLENIC VOYAGER 01 06-04-2010.jpg

HELLENIC VOYAGER 02 06-04-2010.jpg

HELLENIC VOYAGER 03 06-04-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν ξέρω αν με ψάχνει το Αντζελα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , και γιατί πάντος έγώ την βρήκα στου Παναγιωτάκη, να την πλένουν :Very Happy: . Χαρισμένες σε LEO, Appia_1978, trelaras & ιθακη 

ANGELA 01 07-04-2010.jpg

ANGELA 02 07-04-2010.jpg

ANGELA 03 07-04-2010.jpg

ANGELA 04 07-04-2010.jpg

ANGELA 05 07-04-2010.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ένας δεξαμενισμός κι από εμένα για τον pantelis2009, μια θρυλικής πλέον παντόφλας. Νήσος Θηρασιά έτοιμη για μπλούμ στα ναυπηγεία Παναγωτάκη.

Φυσικά αφιερωμένη και στον άλλο φίλο που μαζί την περιεργαστήκαμε εξ επαφής  :Wink: .

DSCN5426nthirasia.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Νήσος Θηρασιά έχει γίνει κουκλί. Εξωτερικά βάφτηκε, αλλά και εσωτερικά αλλάχτηκαν τα μπλόκ των μηχανών. Ήδη ο Cpt. Γιώργος πήρε το χαρτί καθέλκυσης και αύριο στις 08.30 το Νήσος Θηρασιά θα πέσει στο στοιχείο του. Απο κει και μετά θα μείνει περίπου καμιά βδομάδα ΄στο ναυπηγείο, να περάσει επιθεώρηση σωστικών, να έλθουν απο την Caterpillar να το δοκιμάσουν, να μαζέψει ότι άλλα χαρτιά χρειάζεται, να κάνει δοκιμαστικό και 13-14/04 να* φύγουμε* για Σαντορίνηηηηη. Χαρισμένες σε polykas, Thanasis89, JIMMARG75 & vinman 


ΝΗΣΟΣ ΘΗΡΑΣΙΑ 01 07-04-2010.jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΘΗΡΑΣΙΑ 02 07-04-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

> Ένας δεξαμενισμός κι από εμένα για τον pantelis2009, μια θρυλικής πλέον παντόφλας. Νήσος Θηρασιά έτοιμη για μπλούμ στα ναυπηγεία Παναγωτάκη.
> 
> Φυσικά αφιερωμένη και στον άλλο φίλο που μαζί την περιεργαστήκαμε εξ επαφής .
> 
> DSCN5426nthirasia.jpg


 
Ευχαριστώ LEO. Εγώ το ανέβασα στα Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Ανοικτού τύπου. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Express Pigasos

το ΑΝΤΖΕΛΑ παραπανω ειναι νεοτευκτο???Εχετε στοιχεια για αυτο το πλοιο???

----------


## NikosP

Το Hellenic Voyager την Δευτέρα 05/04/2010 στην δεξαμενή της Ελευσίνας
Image11.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Σήμερα που έπεσε το Νήσος Θηρασιά, το Angela φαίνεται ολόκληρο. Ο προβολέας, αν και ήξερε ότι ήμουν έκεί, κοιτούσε αδιάφορα αλλού!!!! Στο πλοίο συνεχίζουν την καθαριότητα στα ύφαλα και έβγαλαν άξονες, προπέλες και πηδάλια. Χαρισμένες σε LEO, Appia_1978, polykas, trelaras & ιθακη 

ANGELA 04 08-04-2010.jpg

ANGELA 05 08-04-2010.jpg

----------


## Leo

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους........Ο προβολέας, αν και ήξερε ότι ήμουν έκεί, κοιτούσε αδιάφορα αλλού!!!!


Σωστό σχόλιο, εσύ δεν πιάνεσαι πουθενά Παντελή. Ευχαρσιτώ γαι την αφιέρωση, εδώ και σε όλα τα άλλα θέματα. ¨Εχω για σένα και όλους τους φίλους, μια έκπληξη από την θαλάσσια περιοχή γύρω εκεί. Δυό λόγια και 5-6 φωτογραφίες (σε άλλο θέμα).... έρχονται μέσα στο σ/κ.:grin:

----------


## pantelis2009

Περιμένω την έκπληξη LEO. Ας δούμε τις τελευταίες φωτο του Νήσος Θηρασιά στα βάζα του ναυπηγείο, μέχρι να δώ πάλι τι έπαθε και δεν μπορώ να ανεβάσω το video της καθέλκυσης. Σε πρώτο πλάνο ο Cpt. Γιώργος, συνεννοείται με το ναυπηγείο, και μετά περιμένοντας το RENA S II να φύγει απο πίσω, για να γίνει η καθέλκυση. Για όλους τους φίλους 

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΘΗΡΑΣΙΑ 01 08-04-2010.jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΘΗΡΑΣΙΑ 02 08-04-2010.jpg

----------


## Leo

Μετά το πλήρες *ρεπορτάζ* του pantelis2009 για την παντόφλα ALULI, εδώ στον δεξαμενισμό της, την Δευτέρα 05.03.10.

DSCN5446aluli.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου, φυσικά. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nikos_V

Καλησπερα σε ολους!!Ο δεξαμενισμος του Aegean Odyssey για τον pantelis2009 που ρωτησε :Wink: 

P4080176.JPG

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Όπως πάντα άψογος!Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ Νίκο!!*

----------


## Rocinante

Νικο απιθανη !!!!!
Νομιζεις οτι ακουμπα στο νερο.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Καλησπερα σε ολους!!Ο δεξαμενισμος του Aegean Odyssey για τον pantelis2009 που ρωτησε
> 
> P4080176.JPG


Ευχαριστώ Nikos_V και ανταποδίδω με το Super Jet  στη μικρή του Πειραιά. Χαρισμένες επίσης σε ιθακη :Wink: , rocinante, polykas, LEO & Nissos Mykonos 

SEA JET 2 01 08-04-2010.jpg

SEA JET 2 06 08-04-2010.jpg

SEA JET 2 07 08-04-2010.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

> Ευχαριστώ Nikos_V και ανταποδίδω με το Sea Jet 2 στη μικρή του Πειραιά. Χαρισμένες επίσης σε ιθακη, rocinante, polykas, LEO & Nissos Mykonos 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83738
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83739
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83740


Ευχαριστω πολυ pantelis2009 :Very Happy:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Ευχαριστώ Nikos_V και ανταποδίδω με το Sea Jet 2 στη μικρή του Πειραιά. Χαρισμένες επίσης σε ιθακη, rocinante, polykas, LEO & Nissos Mykonos 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83738
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83739
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83740


*Σε ευχαριστώ και εγώ Παντελή!!Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες! Μία διευκρίνηση, το πλοίο που φωτογράφησες είναι το Superjet και όχι το Sea Jet 2!
*

----------


## ιθακη

> Ευχαριστώ Nikos_V και ανταποδίδω με το Sea Jet 2 στη μικρή του Πειραιά. Χαρισμένες επίσης σε ιθακη, rocinante, polykas, LEO & Nissos Mykonos 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83738
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83739
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83740


 
απαιχτος....την τεταρτη μαλλον πεφτει,αν θες το ξαναβλεπουμε

----------


## pantelis2009

> *Σε ευχαριστώ και εγώ Παντελή!!Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες! Μία διευκρίνηση, το πλοίο που φωτογράφησες είναι το Superjet και όχι το Sea Jet 2!*


 Ευχαριστώ Nissos Mykonos, σωστή η διευκρίνηση. Το διόρθωσα :Surprised: ops:

----------


## dokimakos21

*Παμε μερικες μονο μερες πισω (24/3/2010)....!!*
*ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ - Στην Βασιλειαδη*

*P3240310.jpg*

*ΑΡΧΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ - Στην μεγαλη του Περαματος*

*P3240365.JPG*

----------


## ιθακη

9-4-10 στην μικρη του περαματος το ομορφοτερο πλοιο της ελληνικης ακτοπλοιας...η αγαπη της Ιθακης και της Κεφαλονιας

αφιερομενες σε Giwrgos1980,vinman,Leo,Pantelis2009,thanasis89,tra  kman,vaggelis,trelaras,captain nionios,Appia 1978,Maroulis Nikos και σε ολους τους τρελους του forum


Dscn2507a3.jpg

Dscn2512a4.jpg

Dscn2527a5.jpg

συνεχεια το βραδυ

----------


## Thanasis89

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιώργο ! Ειδικά η πλωριά είναι όλα τα λεφτά ! Μπράβο !

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλοι vinman & Thanasis89 σκίσατε. Φανταστικές..... υπέροχες. Ν α δούμε και φωτο απο την μικρή Περάματος. Να είναι καλά ο φίλος ιθάκη, που μου το είπε. Είμαστε έκεί πρίν η υδροβολή ξεκινήσει να το καθαρίζει. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου, που είναι πολλοί και καλοί απ' ότι βλέπω. 

ΙΟΝΙΣ 01 09-04-2010.jpg

ΙΟΝΙΣ 02 09-04-2010.jpg

ΙΟΝΙΣ 08 09-04-2010.jpg

ΙΟΝΙΣ 09 09-04-2010.jpg

ΙΟΝΙΣ 13 09-04-2010.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

> Φίλοι vinman & Thanasis89 σκίσατε. Φανταστικές..... υπέροχες. Ν α δούμε και φωτο απο την μικρή Περάματος. Να είναι καλά ο φίλος ιθάκη, που μου το είπε.σιγα το πραμα Παντελη,15 λεπτα μακρια ησουν,οποτε λεω γιατι να μην παμε μαζι....
> 
> ΙΟΝΙΣ 02 09-04-2010.jpg


και οσο ο Παντελης εβγαζε φωτο το bow thruster, εγω ειπα να φωτογραφησω τον Παντελη με το πλοιο...:-D:mrgreen: :Cool: 

Dscn2538a6.jpg

----------


## Leo

Θα ήθελα να παρακλέσω όλους τους φίλους τους δεξαμενισμούς επιβατηγών, να τους ανεβάζουμε εδώ και όχι στα θέματα των πλοίων. Με την ευκαιρία θα ήθελα  για άλλη μια φορά να υπενθυμίσω σε όλους ότι οι φωτογραφίσεις των πλοίων στις δεξαμενές είναι ένα θέμα που εμπεριέχει κινδύνους και πρέπει να γίνεται με σύναιση, προσοχή και ειδική άδεια. Πολύ περισσότερη προσοχή χρειάζεται στην επιλογή των φωτογραφιών που δημοσιεύουμε, με προσωπική εύθυνη ο κάθε ένας από εμάς, εδώ στο φόρουμ ή στην γκαλερί.

----------


## manoubras 33

Οι εργασιες γινονται με ταχεις ρυθμους, και το βαπορι ομορφαινει!
P4070048.JPG

----------


## Stylianos

φοβερές photo,μπράβο!

----------


## pantelis2009

Kαλημέρα σε όλους. Δεν πρόλαβε να πέσει στο νερό το Νήσος Θηρασία και στη θέση του βγήκε το Ρένα Σ ΙΙ. Χαρισμένες σε CORFU, LEO, rocinante, manoubras 33, BEN BRUCE, vinman, opelmano, Nikos_V, polykas, Thanasis89, T.S.S APPOLON,diagoras,Καρολος, Φανούλα & όσους ξέχασα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

ΡΕΝΑ Σ ΙΙ 01 10-04-2010.jpg

ΡΕΝΑ Σ ΙΙ 02 10-04-2010.jpg

ΡΕΝΑ Σ ΙΙ 03 10-04-2010.jpg

ΡΕΝΑ Σ ΙΙ 04 10-04-2010.jpg

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

> Ένας δεξαμενισμός κι από εμένα για τον pantelis2009, μια θρυλικής πλέον παντόφλας. Νήσος Θηρασιά έτοιμη για μπλούμ στα ναυπηγεία Παναγωτάκη.
> 
> Φυσικά αφιερωμένη και στον άλλο φίλο που μαζί την περιεργαστήκαμε εξ επαφής .
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83524





> Το Νήσος Θηρασιά έχει γίνει κουκλί. Εξωτερικά βάφτηκε, αλλά και εσωτερικά αλλάχτηκαν τα μπλόκ των μηχανών. Ήδη ο Cpt. Γιώργος πήρε το χαρτί καθέλκυσης και αύριο στις 08.30 το Νήσος Θηρασιά θα πέσει στο στοιχείο του. Απο κει και μετά θα μείνει περίπου καμιά βδομάδα ΄στο ναυπηγείο, να περάσει επιθεώρηση σωστικών, να έλθουν απο την Caterpillar να το δοκιμάσουν, να μαζέψει ότι άλλα χαρτιά χρειάζεται, να κάνει δοκιμαστικό και 13-14/04 να* φύγουμε* για Σαντορίνηηηηη. Χαρισμένες σε polykas, Thanasis89, JIMMARG75 & vinman 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83527
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83528



 Η ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ
ΑΦΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΤΟ ΜΠΑΝΑΚΙ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΕΣ ΠΙΝΕΛΙΕΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ.
ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΥΟ ΣΑΣ

----------


## tolis milos

Μερικες φωτο απο τον δεξαμενισμο του!!
DSC02879.jpg

DSC02884.jpg

DSC02900.jpg

DSC02907.jpg

DSC02922.jpg

----------


## tolis milos

Μια ακομα
DSC02934.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

> Η ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ
> ΑΦΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΤΟ ΜΠΑΝΑΚΙ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΕΣ ΠΙΝΕΛΙΕΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ.
> ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΥΟ ΣΑΣ


Oι πινελιές συνεχίζονται και στο εσωτερικό φίλε ΓιάννηςΤ. Για όλους σας. 

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΘΗΡΑΣΙΑ 01 11-04-2010.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

3 σημερινες απο την μεγαλη του βασιλιαδη αφιερωμενες στον μεγα λατρη των αμφιπλωρων-αμφιδρομων pantelis2009

achaios πανω απο την πλωτη μπουκαπορτα
DSCN2545a.jpg

"πρυμα"
DSCN2546a.jpg


"πλωρα"
DSCN2560a.jpg

----------


## CORFU

μπραβο φιλε ιθακη για τηs φωτο ειμαι και εγω λατρειs τι να κανουμε.....

----------


## Thanasis89

Εμένα ξεχάσατε... Ευχαριστούμε Γιώργο !  :Wink:

----------


## ιθακη

παιδια χιλια σορυ που σας ξεχασα...απλα το μυαλο μου ηταν στον Παντελη που γι αυτον κατεβηκα σημερα μιας και δεν προλαβαινε,και ετσι του αφιερωσα ενα μικρο μερος των φωτο που εβγαλα για λογαριασμο του...η συνεχεια απο των ιδιο...

----------


## pantelis2009

Παραπονιάρηδες και οι δύο :Wink:  :Wink: . Ευχαριστώ φίλε ιθάκη υπέροχες. Αν μπορεσω θα πάω σήμερα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Στο Αngela, οι δουλιές προχωρούν. Αφού καθαρίστηκε και τρίφτηκε, πήγαν για έλεγχο οι άξωνες και γύρισαν, βγήκε το βάζο και αφού περάστηκε μουράβια στα σημεία που έπρεπε μπήκαν οι τακαρίες και  Ήδη άρχισαν να το μινιάρουν. οι φωτο χαρισμένες σε LEO, Appia_1978, polykas, trelaras, ιθάκη, PIANOMAN & vaggelis. 

ANGELA 01 10-04-2010.jpg

ANGELA 02 10-04-2010.jpg

ANGELA 03 10-04-2010.jpg

ANGELA 04 10-04-2010.jpg

ANGELA 01 12-04-2010.jpg

----------


## Ergis

μου ειναι αδιανοητο να πιστεψω οτι οι φωτογραφοι μας δεν εβγαλαν ουτε μια φωτογραφια απο το ΑΡΙΑΔΗ κατα την διαρκεια του δεξαμινισμου του..... :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ένας δεξαμενισμός μόλις ξεκινά. Το Θάσος VI απο σήμερα στο ναυπηγείο Καραγιώργη στο Πέραμα. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους του θέματος και στον Cpt...... :Wink:  που μου είπε που θα βγεί. 

ΘΑΣΟΣ VI 01 13-04-2010.jpg

ΘΑΣΟΣ VI 02 13-04-2010.jpg

ΘΑΣΟΣ VI 06 13-04-2010.jpg

ΘΑΣΟΣ VI 07 13-04-2010.jpg

ΘΑΣΟΣ VI 10 13-04-2010.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Πολύ όμορφο πλοίο...

----------


## Giovanaut

Δεξαμενισμος του ΝΕΦΕΛΗ τον περασμενο Μαρτιο...!!!
Για ολους τους καλους φιλους...!!!!

Εντυπωση μου εκανε οτι το καραβακι ειχε μπαταριστες μηχανες...!!!

DSC02926.jpg

DSC02927.jpg

DSC03029.jpg

DSC03031.jpg

DSC03035.jpg

----------


## harlek

Εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες!

----------


## Leo

> Θα ήθελα να παρακλέσω όλους τους φίλους τους δεξαμενισμούς επιβατηγών, να τους ανεβάζουμε εδώ και όχι στα θέματα των πλοίων. Με την ευκαιρία θα ήθελα για άλλη μια φορά να υπενθυμίσω σε όλους ότι οι φωτογραφίσεις των πλοίων στις δεξαμενές είναι ένα θέμα που εμπεριέχει κινδύνους και πρέπει να γίνεται με σύναιση, προσοχή και ειδική άδεια. Πολύ περισσότερη προσοχή χρειάζεται στην επιλογή των φωτογραφιών που δημοσιεύουμε, με προσωπική εύθυνη ο κάθε ένας από εμάς, εδώ στο φόρουμ ή στην γκαλερί.


Συγγνώμη αν γίνομαι κουραστικός αλλά πρέπει να ξαναθυμίσω στα μέλη άλλη μια φορά ότι έχουμε πει *εδώ*. Ότι γυαλίζει φίλοι μου δεν είναι χρύσος. *Προσέχουμε*, το τι έχουμε στο αρχείο μας είναι κάτι άλλο από αυτό που δημοσιεύουμε.

----------


## vinman

*Παναγία θαλασσινή...ότι φαινόταν σήμερα απο την Αυλίδα...!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84844

----------


## Nikos_V

Μετα τις μεταμεσονυχτιες ενεργιες των ρυμουλκων και του πιλοτου το ΜΙΝΕΡΒΑ ανεβηκε στην Βιολαντο του Νεωριου......

P4190031.JPG

Και νομιζω οτι αξιζει να δουμε αυτα τα δυο ομορφα σκαρια μαζι.........!!!!!

P4190030.JPG
Για τον Thanasis89,Naias II,polykas,pantelis2009,vinman,dokimako,Trakman,αι  γαιοπλοο...............

----------


## vinman

Μπράβο Νικόλα!!
Εκεί..στο καθήκον...όπως πάντα άλλωστε.. :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Nikos_V σε ευχαριστώ. Θα ανταποδώσω όταν γυρίσω :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ Νικόλα ! Στην θέση από την οποία, τόσο αγαπάμε να βλέπουμε φωτογραφίες ! Να είσαι καλά !  :Wink:

----------


## manoubras 33

Υπεροχες οπως παντα φιλε Νikos_V.Πανεμορφο βαπορι το Μinerva!

----------


## Trakman

Νίκο για μια ακόμα φορά η ανταπόκριση κυμαίνεται σε πάρα πολύ υψηλά επίπεδα!!! Ευχαριστούμε!!! :Wink:

----------


## Nikos_V

Αλλη μια ομορφη εκπληξη μας περιμενε σημερα το πρωι........
HELLENIC WIND :Very Happy: 

P4210117.JPG
Για τον Mr AISman Rocinante :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Όπως πάντα στο καθήκον ο Νίκος!Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την φωτογραφία!!*

----------


## Rocinante

> Αλλη μια ομορφη εκπληξη μας περιμενε σημερα το πρωι........
> HELLENIC WIND
> 
> P4210117.JPG
> Για τον Mr AISman Rocinante


Ααααα εξαιρετικη φιλε Νικο.
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ.
Οταν θα ανακαλυψω και το Hong Ju θα σου το αφιερωσω :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## vinman

> Αλλη μια ομορφη εκπληξη μας περιμενε σημερα το πρωι........
> HELLENIC WIND
> 
> P4210117.JPG


...και άλλη μία εμάς το μεσημέρι που ειδαμε την φωτογραφία σου... :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*To Notos χθές στη δεξαμενή πάνω απο το Μπλού Οράιζον!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86476

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το* *Notos στην δεξαμενή χθες...Από την αντίθετη οπτική γωνία...
*P4236480.JPG

----------


## polykas

Αριάδνη στην Ελευσίνα... :Very Happy: 

polykas-.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Δεος!!!Απλα

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Συμφωνώ μαζί σου Γιάννη!!Γιώργο σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την φωτογραφία της αρχόντισσας!Να 'σαι καλά!!
*

----------


## Rocinante

Καλα απιστευτη φωτογραφια του Γιωργου !!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηη.

----------


## navielect

vale mas kai pryma na doyme tis propelares tis

----------


## nickosps

Αρχόντισσα πριγκίπισσα Αριαδνάρα!

----------


## harlek

> Δεος!!!


Απ' αυτή τη γωνία, και το Νήσος Θήρα να βγάλεις, τέρας φαίνεται και με βολβουδάρα! Εγώ τρελαίνομαι για φωτογραφίες δεξαμενής όπου δίπλα υπάρχει π.χ. κάποιος άνθρωπος, κάνα βαρέλι, κάτι τέλος πάντων ώστε να μπορεί να γίνει σύγκριση μεγεθών.
Παρεμπιπτόντως, έχω καθιερώσει και τον απλοϊκό "κανόνα" ότι μεγάλο πλοίο είναι εκείνο όπου ένας άνθρωπος μπορεί να χωρέσει άνετα όρθιος στο σωλήνα του bowthruster του!  :Wink:

----------


## Ergis

> Αριάδνη στην Ελευσίνα...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86618


αλλη δεν χει το καταστημα;;;;τοσο καιρο τις περιμενω....... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :-D

----------


## konigi

Πως να μην νιώθεις δέος όταν βλέπεις αυτό το βολβό και αυτή την πλώρη απο πάνω σου!!  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα στους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών. Το πρωΐ στο ναυπηγείο Καράγιωργα ετοιμάζανε το Θάσος VI για μπανάκι. ¶στραφτε, φρεσκοβαμένο και όλοι τρέχαν για τις τελευταίες πινελιές. Χαρισμένες σε polykas, Nissos Mykonos, vinman, rocinante, Nikos_V, tsakonis, konigi, leo85, diagoras & Εργης  :Razz:  :Wink:   η συνέχεια στο Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Θάσου-Καβάλας 

ΘΑΣΟΣ VI 01 27-04-2010.jpg

ΘΑΣΟΣ VI 02 27-04-2010.jpg

ΘΑΣΟΣ VI 03 27-04-2010.jpg

ΘΑΣΟΣ VI 04 27-04-2010.jpg

ΘΑΣΟΣ VI 05 27-04-2010.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Υπεροχες! Ευχαριστουμε πολυ Παντελη!  :Very Happy:

----------


## john85

Δίπλα πιο αμφίπλωρο κατασκευάζεται?

----------


## Nikos_V

Καλο απογευμα σε ολους!!
Ο σημερινος δεξαμενισμος του The Aegean Pearl....

P4280087.JPG

----------


## speedrunner

απο τo Hellenic Wind ποιο δίπλα δεν έχουμε φωτογραφία???

----------


## hayabusa

έχουμε στις πιο πίσω σελίδες (ή στο θέμα του, δεν ειμαι σίγουρος)  :Wink:

----------


## speedrunner

> έχουμε στις πιο πίσω σελίδες (ή στο θέμα του, δεν ειμαι σίγουρος)


Ναι την έχω δει αυτή για καμιά καινούρια λέω για να δούμε αν έχει γραφτεί κάτι στα πλαϊνά του πλοίου!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Να δούμε το ferry boat Θεομήτωρ όταν είχε βγει για συντήρηση στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στις 21/04/2010. Χαρισμένες σε polykas, Nikos_V, manoubras 33, konigi, Eργης, ιθακη & CORFU. :Wink:  

ΘΕΟΜΗΤΩΡ 01 21-04-2010.jpg

ΘΕΟΜΗΤΩΡ 02 21-04-2010.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Ευχαριστουμε Παντελη, Ανταποδιδω με το Minerva..!Οπου ανεβηκε ξανα δεξαμενη, αυτη τη φορα στην δεξαμενη ''Ερμουπολης''.
Φωτογραφια 25-4-10
P42200481.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη ανταπόκριση φίλε manoubras. Ευχαριστώ :Razz:

----------


## polykas

Silver moon στην Μεγάλη Πλωτή Περάματος... :Wink: 

polykas.jpg

----------


## konigi

Αυτό δεν ανήκε παλιά στις Μινωικές ή κάνω λάθος?

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Αυτό δεν ανήκε παλιά στις Μινωικές ή κάνω λάθος?


Tι φράση από το πληκτρολόγιο μου πήρες.. 
Θυμίζει το Αγία Γαλήνη από τις Μινωϊκές... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το πλοίο αυτό είναι αδελφάκι του *"Αγία Γαλήνη".*

Το _"Αγία Γαλήνη"_ είχε ναυπηγηθεί στη Βουλγαρία το 1973 ως *"Iris".
*Αν κάποιος θέλει να το θυμηθεί μπορεί να κοιτάξει εδώ
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...518#post340518

----------


## esperos

Αυτή  η  παρτίδα  πλοίων  ήταν    Ρουμανική  πατέντα  και  όχι  Βουλγαρική.

----------


## zozef

Το MINERVA κατα το *σιφτην* για την δεξαμενη
P4220025NA.JPG

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το ¶γιος Γεώργιος στην μεγάλη μόνιμη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη στις 2-5-2010...Φωτογραφία από το Απόλλων Ελλάς..*
P5020545.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα στους φίλους. Το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Τελαμών βγήκε για διετία στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στις 04/05/2010 το απόγευμα. Το Τελαμών που είναι αυτή τη στιγμή το ........ παλαιότερο :Sad:  στη γραμμή καθελκύστηκε στις 01/04/2000. Είναι το μοναδικό που έχει 2 ελικοπηδάλια αντί 4άρων που έχουν όλα τα υπόλοιπα. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους αμφίπλωρους και μη φίλους.  :Wink:  

ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ 01 06-05-2010.jpg

ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ 02 06-05-2010.jpg

ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ 06 06-05-2010.jpg

ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ 07 06-05-2010.jpg

----------


## Leo

Την μεγαλοκοπελάρα μας τη ξεχάσαμε? Όχι βέβαια, εδώ είμασετ πριν λίγες ώρες στη Ελευσίνα. Για τον Τράκμαν και την Αλκυόνη (αχ!! τελευταία αυτό το όνομα στριφογυρίζει στα ναυτικά σαλόνια)..... που την προσπέρασαν  :Razz: 

DSCN6425.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Ασ'τα αυτά Κάπτεν!! Επειδή σου αρέσει το βαπόρι πήγες να το φωτογραφίσεις...!!! Που θα πάει, θα ταξιδέψεις και με αυτό!!! :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Πάντως λάμπει!!!! Ευχαριστούμε!!! :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Ο γίγαντας της ΑΝΕΚ, Ελ. Βενιζέλος, πανέτοιμος κι αστραφτερός στην Ελευσίνα σήμερα το απόγευμα. Για όλους του φίλους του πλοίου....

DSCN7212elven.jpg

----------


## vinman

Σιγά μην δεν πήγαινες...!!!! :Very Happy: 
Tελευταία έχεις γίνει ''κρυφοΑνεκάκιας''...έτσι Γιώργο; :Razz:  :Very Happy: 
Σε ευχαριστούμε Leo!

----------


## Trakman

> Σιγά μην δεν πήγαινες...!!!!
> Tελευταία έχεις γίνει ''κρυφοΑνεκάκιας''...έτσι Γιώργο;
> Σε ευχαριστούμε Leo!


Πες τα...!!! 
Εξαιρετική Leo!!! "Θηρίο στο κλουβί"!!!

----------


## Leo

Περιμένω το Λισσός για να κλείσει ο κλύκλος  :Razz:

----------


## dokimakos21

Το πες και το κανες Leo...!!Σε ευχαριστουμε...!!!
Και συμφωνω πολυ με τον Μανο...!!!Εχεισ γινει τρελος Ανεκακιας...! :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Κάπτεν Λεό σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την φώτο του γίγαντα!*
*Περιμένουμε και την σειρά του Λισσός λοιπόν!*

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Περιμένω το Λισσός για να κλείσει ο κλύκλος


Δευτέρα πρωί να είσαι stand by... :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Όπως σας υποσχέθηκα, το Λισσός απαστράπτον στην δεξαμενή της Ελευσίνας χαρσιμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου, εντός, εκτός, αν την Ελλάδα και τον κόσμο....
DSCN7219lissos.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Υπεροχη :Very Happy: .Ευχαριστουμε καπταιν

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Κάπτεν Λεό καταπληκτική φωτογραφία!! Το 'πες και το 'κανες! Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!*

----------


## konigi

Πανέμοργες Κάπτεν!!
Τελικά ούτε φέτος έγινε η αλλαγή...:-(

----------


## vinman

> Όπως σας υποσχέθηκα, το Λισσός απαστράπτον στην δεξαμενή της Ελευσίνας χαρσιμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου, εντός, εκτός, αν την Ελλάδα και τον κόσμο....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 89940


...άμα σε λέω ''κρυφοΑνεκάκια''.... :Razz:  :Very Happy: 
Σε ευχαριστούμε Captain!! :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

> Όπως σας υποσχέθηκα, το Λισσός απαστράπτον στην δεξαμενή της Ελευσίνας χαρσιμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου, εντός, εκτός, αν την Ελλάδα και τον κόσμο....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 89940


Έκλεισε ο κύκλος...!! Μπήκες στο κλαμπ!! :Razz:  :Very Happy: 
Ευχαριστούμε!! :Wink:

----------


## kapas

> Όπως σας υποσχέθηκα, το Λισσός απαστράπτον στην δεξαμενή της Ελευσίνας χαρσιμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου, εντός, εκτός, αν την Ελλάδα και τον κόσμο....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 89940


μα τι κουκλι ειναι ετσι γυμνουλι.... :Razz:

----------


## polykas

_Αnna Maru._

polykas-9.jpg

----------


## manolis m.

Leo παντα τετοια ! Απιστευτες φωτο !!

----------


## dokimakos21

*ALKIONI Σημερα στην μεγαλη του Περαματος..!*
P5211580.jpg

----------


## Super Jet

> *ALKIONI Σημερα στην μεγαλη του Περαματος..!*
> P5211580.jpg


ειπα και' γω. κανεις δεν θα πάει; ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## hayabusa

ωραιος, δεν ειχα ξαναδει ποτε το συνονοματο να κανει μπανακι  :Very Happy:

----------


## Thanasis89

Ας το δούμε λοιπόν και στην δεξαμενή... Λογικά πρέπει να κάτσει μέχρι αύριο... 

DSC06971 - Αντίγραφο.jpg

Στον καλό φίλο Φώτη !

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραία φωτο φίλε dokimakos21. :Razz:  Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## Leo

Για όλη την παρέα απο την Αυλίδα, σήμερα!

Μια γενική άποψη των ναυπηγείων.... δηλαδή δεν άλλαξαν και πολλά

DSCN7269avlida.jpg

(European) Express στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή (μονοτίμονο, pitch προπέλλες), αμμοβολές φούλ στα βραχάμενα. Δίπλα το νέο ρο-ρο Πελαγίτης, περιμένει σειρά.

DSCN7299avlida1.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Να δούμε το Αλκυόνη σήμερα στη μεγάλη του Περάματος. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους. :Wink:  :Razz:  

ΑΛΚΥΟΝΗ 02 22-05-2010.jpg

ΑΛΚΥΟΝΗ 03 22-05-2010.jpg

ΑΛΚΥΟΝΗ 04 22-05-2010.jpg

ΑΛΚΥΟΝΗ 06 22-05-2010.jpg

ΑΛΚΥΟΝΗ 09 22-05-2010.jpg

----------


## Super Jet

Υπεροχες παντελη! ποτε κατεβαίνει το πλοίο;

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> Υπεροχες παντελη! ποτε κατεβαίνει το πλοίο;


26/5/2010!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΘΥΕΛΛΑ

1/6 στη δεξαμενη το Ionian King

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε στις 19/05 το Ιωάννης Θηρεσία και το Αγ. Γεράσιμος στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Για όλους τους αμφίπλωρους & παντοφλάδες φίλους. :Razz:  

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΘΗΡΕΣΙΑ 02 19-05-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ 01 19-05-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ 02 19-05-2010.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

*Προχωρανε οι εργασιες στο ALKIONI...!*
P5241601.jpg

----------


## diagoras

ΙONIAN SPIRIT στην δεξαμενη σημερα :Very Happy:  
108.JPG 
Και πανω στην αμμοβολη 
104.JPG 
Αφιερωμενες στους φαν του πλοιου

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σήμερα το απόγευμα, η _Μόνιμη Δεξαμενή στου Βασιλειάδη_ είχε την τιμητική της.
Έμοιαζε σαν να γυρίζαμε πίσω στο χρόνο.
Ένας φίλος από τα παλιά ερχόταν να μας ξανασυναντήσει.

Αρκετοί ήταν αυτοί που νόμισαν, προς στιγμήν, ότι το _"Εξπρές Ολύμπια"_ δεξαμενιζόταν λίγο πριν ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια για Πάρο-Νάξο-Ίο-Σαντορίνη, ή αλλιώς για Ικαρία και Σάμο.

Το _"τσακαλάκι"_, σύμφωνα με τον _Jolly Roger_, ήταν νοερά και πάλι εδώ.

Βέβαια, το πλοίο ήταν ένα από τα αδελφάκια του, το _"Ionian Spirit"_ της _AGOUDIMOS LINES.

_Ο καλός φίλος _diagoras_ ανέβασε παραπάνω δύο φωτογραφίες .
Νομίζω ότι αξίζει να ανεβάσουμε μερικές ακόμα.

Αφιερωμένες εκξαιρετικά στον Jolly Roger, τον giorgos ...., τον polyka, τον Pantelis2009, τον Leo, τον Rocinante, τον sylver23 και τον vinman.

Ionian Spirit 20.JPG

Ionian Spirit 30.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

> ΙONIAN SPIRIT στην δεξαμενη σημερα 
> 108.JPG 
> Και πανω στην αμμοβολη 
> 104.JPG 
> Αφιερωμενες στους φαν του πλοιου





> Σήμερα το απόγευμα, η Μόνιμη Δεξαμενή στου Βασιλειάδη είχε την τιμητική της.
> Έμοιαζε σαν να ξαναγυρίζει για λίγο ένας φίλος από παλιά.
> 
> Αρκετοί ήταν αυτοί που νόμισαν, προς στιγμήν, ότι το _"Εξπρές Ολύμπια"_ δεξαμενιζόταν λίγο πριν ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια για Πάρο-Νάξο-Ίο-Σαντορίνη, ή αλλιώς για Ικαρία και Σάμο.
> 
> Το _"τσακαλάκι"_, σύμφωνα με τον _Jolly Roger_, ήταν νοερά ξανά εδώ.
> 
> Βέβαια, το πλοίο ήταν ένα από τα αδελφάκια του, το _"Ionian Spirit"_ της _AGOUDIMOS LINES.
> 
> ...


Γιαννη και Αντωνη ευχαριστουμε πολυ!!!
Απιστευτο σκαρι :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Eξαιρετικές φωτο φίλοι diagoras & Roi Baudoin. Να δούμε και στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη το "Αιακός" του φίλου Cpt. Λάζαρου που έχει βγει απο προχθές. Αυτό είναι το πρώτο πλοίο που έπεσα μαζί του όταν έκανε το πρώτο του μπανάκι στις 10/8/2002. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους. :Razz:  :Wink:  

ΑΙΑΚΟΣ 01 25-05-2010.jpg

----------


## φανούλα

Πετάνε οι δεξαμενισμοί πάλι!!!! ¶ντε να μπει και ο βασιλιάς :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!! Εκεί θα είναι για πολύ φωτογραφία!!!!

----------


## polykas

> Σήμερα το απόγευμα, η _Μόνιμη Δεξαμενή στου Βασιλειάδη_ είχε την τιμητική της.
> Έμοιαζε σαν να γυρίζαμε πίσω στο χρόνο.
> Ένας φίλος από τα παλιά ερχόταν να μας ξανασυναντήσει.
> 
> Αρκετοί ήταν αυτοί που νόμισαν, προς στιγμήν, ότι το _"Εξπρές Ολύμπια"_ δεξαμενιζόταν λίγο πριν ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια για Πάρο-Νάξο-Ίο-Σαντορίνη, ή αλλιώς για Ικαρία και Σάμο.
> 
> Το _"τσακαλάκι"_, σύμφωνα με τον _Jolly Roger_, ήταν νοερά και πάλι εδώ.
> 
> Βέβαια, το πλοίο ήταν ένα από τα αδελφάκια του, το _"Ionian Spirit"_ της _AGOUDIMOS LINES.
> ...


_Ευχαριστούμε Αντώνη όπως και τον φίλο diagora για την ανταπόκριση τους.Μία διόρθωση στον φίλο diagora ,υδροβολή γινόνταν στο πλοίο.
_

----------


## vinman

Roi και diagoras σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις φωτογραφίες που μας θυμίζουν έντονα το εξπρές Ολύμπια... :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

οι εργασίες στο Αιακός προχωρούν. Παρασκευή ή σάββατο θα κάνει μπανάκι. Για όλους τους φίλους του θέματος :Wink:  

AΙΑΚΟΣ 01 26-05-2010.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Παντελή, μήπως γνωρίζεις εάν έχει επιστρέψει το καράβι στην Κέρκυρα;




> To Αλέξανδρος Κ βγήκε για συντήρηση, δίπλα απο του Φρατζή. Για όλους τους φίλους του θέματος. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82327
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82328

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν ξέρω φίλε Appia_1978. Την Παρασκευή θα πάω Πέραμα, αν το δω θα γράψω :Wink:

----------


## polykas

_Koύκλα η Αλκυόνη..._

polykas.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Μια ακόμα εντυπωσιακή λήψη από τον Γιώργο!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Γιώργο σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την φωτογραφία!! Γίνεται υπέροχο το πλοίο!!*

----------


## plori

Τελικά υπάρχει κάποια σκέψη για το που θα δρομολογηθεί το ταχύπλοο;.

----------


## hayabusa

> _Koύκλα η Αλκυόνη..._
> 
> polykas.jpg


εξαιρετική Γιώργο  :Very Happy:

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Τελικά υπάρχει κάποια σκέψη για το που θα δρομολογηθεί το ταχύπλοο;.


Έχουμε πει στο θέμα του πλοιου ... Ραφήνα - Σύρο - Πάρο - Νάξό :Wink:

----------


## plori

> Έχουμε πει στο θέμα του πλοιου ... Ραφήνα - Σύρο - Πάρο - Νάξό


 Εχεις δικιο σε ευχαριστω.

----------


## pantelis2009

To Nautilia.gr είναι παντού capten4. Όλοι ξέρετε ότι το Αλκυόνη έπεσε. Φωτο λοιπόν. Π-ο-λ-λ-έ-ς φωτο. Η πρώτη 10.54 την ώρα που περνούσα στο Πέραμα. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών και του πλοίου. :Wink:  :Wink:  

ΑΛΚΥΟΝΗ 01 28-05-2010.jpg

ΑΛΚΥΟΝΗ 02.jpg

ΑΛΚΥΟΝΗ 03.jpg

ΑΛΚΥΟΝΗ 04.jpg

ΑΛΚΥΟΝΗ 05.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Πανέμορφο έγινε το πλοίο!! Και η επιλογή της εταιρείας για τα χρώματα είναι πολύ όμορφη!! Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ Παντελή!!*

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Κουκλάκι!!!!! Φοβερό το έκαναν!!!

----------


## Trakman

Σε υπερευχαριστούμε Παντελή!!! :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Και η συνέχεια. Η τελευταία 11.30. Χαρισμένες σε Nissos Mykonos, aegeanspeedlines, Trakman και όλους τους φίλους. :Smile:  

ΑΛΚΥΟΝΗ 06.jpg

ΑΛΚΥΟΝΗ 07.jpg

ΑΛΚΥΟΝΗ 08.jpg

ΑΛΚΥΟΝΗ 09.jpg

ΑΛΚΥΟΝΗ 10.jpg

----------


## plori

ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΕΣ !!!!!!!!!Σε ευχαριστούμε και καλά ταξίδια στο πλοίο.

----------


## Super Jet

το πλοιο εγινε απλα καταπληκτικο! ευχαριστούμε παντελη!

----------


## hayabusa

κουκλί έγινε το συνονόματο. εξαιρετική η επιλογή του χρώματος από την εταιρεία.  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  η συνέχεια. Η πρώτη 11.34 και η τελευταία 11.46. Απο τη χαρά του που σε λίγο θα είναι στο στοιχείο του, λάμπει. Χαρισμένες σε plori, Super Jet, hayabusa και όλους τους προαναφερθέντες. 

ΑΛΚΥΟΝΗ 11.jpg

ΑΛΚΥΟΝΗ 12.jpg

ΑΛΚΥΟΝΗ 13.jpg

ΑΛΚΥΟΝΗ 14.jpg

ΑΛΚΥΟΝΗ 15.jpg

----------


## Eng

Πολυ ενδιαφερουσες λείψεις Παντλή. Βλέπουμε πως στους δυο πλωτήρες που βασικά παραπέμπουν οχι σε κλασικο καταμαραν αλλά στα λεγόμενα wavepiercing vessels, υπάρχουν αντί για τα νεα συστηματα ευσταθειας - Tfoil, fixxed fins stabilizers. Αυτο το συστημα το εχουν και οι φρεγατες και δουλευει με την ταχυτητα του πλοιου. Επισης συμβαλει στη ευσταθεια πορειας, γεγονος που προερχεται εκ του προηγουμενου λογου. Οσο για το sea sickness των επιβατων, δλαδη πιο επισημα οι αποσβετικη επίδραση στο μποτζι (διατοιχισμο) δεν ειναι και τοσο μεγαλη συγκρινόμενο με τα γνωστα stabilizers των επιβατικων πλοιων. Ακομα μπορουμε να πουμε πως ενα δυο λογοι που χρειζουν θετικά αυτη την επιλογη ειναι ο διαθεσιμος χωρος που υπάρχει στη σημειο που ενεργει το stabiler. Κοινως, δεν νομιζω να υπάρχει χωρος εκει στον πλωτηρα ωστε να μπαινοβγαινει αλλά περαν αυτού δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμος χωρος με τον αναλογο μηχανισμο που εχουν τα αναδιπλούμενα stabilizers.
Αυτα, τωρα αν αναρωτιεσται γιατι τα λεω?? Ξερω..απλά μου βγηκαν ολα αυτα αυθορμυτα μιας και με παραπέμπουν στην ανεμελη φοιτιτικη εποχη...

----------


## pantelis2009

Βασανιστικά αργά, το νερό μπαίνει στη δεξαμενή. Εγώ όμως, εκεί  :Razz: . Χαρισμένες στον Eng και όλους τους προαναφερθέντες. Για να μην σας κουράσω (εγώ είμαι κουρασμένος :Surprised: ops :Smile:  η συνέχεια αύριο. καληνύχτα 

ΑΛΚΥΟΝΗ 16.jpg

ΑΛΚΥΟΝΗ 17.jpg

ΑΛΚΥΟΝΗ 18.jpg

ΑΛΚΥΟΝΗ 19.jpg

ΑΛΚΥΟΝΗ 20.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

pantelis2009 σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ υπέροχες  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

¶λλο βαπόρι ανέβηκε κι ενα άλλο κατέβηκε, θεαματική η αλλαγή αυτή οφείλω να ομολόγήσω.

----------


## Super Jet

Υπεροχες φιλε παντελη! ευχαριστώ για την αφιέροση.

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλημέρα σε όλη την παρέα. και οι τελευταίες στο θέμα των δεξαμενισμών. Μετά η συνέχεια στο θέμα του πλοίου :Wink: . Η τελευταία φωτο στης 12.30, μετά δεν ξέρω γιατί η δεξαμενή σταμάτησε και τελικά το πλοίο βγήκε απο τη δεξαμενή στης 13.30. Χαρισμένες σε Nikos Maroulis, LEO & όλους τους φίλους. 

ΑΛΚΥΟΝΗ 21.jpg

ΑΛΚΥΟΝΗ 24.jpg

ΑΛΚΥΟΝΗ 26.jpg

ΑΛΚΥΟΝΗ 28.jpg

ΑΛΚΥΟΝΗ 29.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Α Π Ι Σ Τ Ε Υ Τ Ο Σ. Να'σαι καλά για το φοβερό φωτορεπορτάζ.:shock:

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε και το Samos Spirit που έχει βγεί στο ναυπηγείο ¶τλας. Χαρισμένες σε polykas (που το ζήτησε ) και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών :Wink:  

SAMOS SPIRIT 01 28-05-2010.jpg

SAMOS SPIRIT 02 28-05-2010.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

> Πολυ ενδιαφερουσες λείψεις Παντλή. Βλέπουμε πως στους δυο πλωτήρες που βασικά παραπέμπουν οχι σε κλασικο καταμαραν αλλά στα λεγόμενα wavepiercing vessels, υπάρχουν αντί για τα νεα συστηματα ευσταθειας - Tfoil, fixxed fins stabilizers. Αυτο το συστημα το εχουν και οι φρεγατες και δουλευει με την ταχυτητα του πλοιου. Επισης συμβαλει στη ευσταθεια πορειας, γεγονος που προερχεται εκ του προηγουμενου λογου. Οσο για το sea sickness των επιβατων, δλαδη πιο επισημα οι αποσβετικη επίδραση στο μποτζι (διατοιχισμο) δεν ειναι και τοσο μεγαλη συγκρινόμενο με τα γνωστα stabilizers των επιβατικων πλοιων. Ακομα μπορουμε να πουμε πως ενα δυο λογοι που χρειζουν θετικά αυτη την επιλογη ειναι ο διαθεσιμος χωρος που υπάρχει στη σημειο που ενεργει το stabiler. Κοινως, δεν νομιζω να υπάρχει χωρος εκει στον πλωτηρα ωστε να μπαινοβγαινει αλλά περαν αυτού δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμος χωρος με τον αναλογο μηχανισμο που εχουν τα αναδιπλούμενα stabilizers.
> Αυτα, τωρα αν αναρωτιεσται γιατι τα λεω?? Ξερω..απλά μου βγηκαν ολα αυτα αυθορμυτα μιας και με παραπέμπουν στην ανεμελη φοιτιτικη εποχη...


καλά κάνεις και τα λές,κάποιοι τα ακούν  :Wink: 
επίσης να προσθέσω ότι κλασσική περίπτωση wave piercing catamaran είναι το νεοαποκτηθέν highspeed

----------


## sofakisamos

> Να δούμε και το Samos Spirit που έχει βγεί στο ναυπηγείο ¶τλας. Χαρισμένες σε polykas (που το ζήτησε ) και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών 
> 
> SAMOS SPIRIT 01 28-05-2010.jpg
> 
> SAMOS SPIRIT 02 28-05-2010.jpg


 
Μήπως ξέρει κανεις πότε βγένει απο το ναυπηγείο το samos spirit??

----------


## Leo

Εξαιρετικά στον vinman, Trakman και σια, να περάσετε όμορφα εκεί που θα πάτε.... :Very Happy:  και στον polykas σε ανταπόδοση της δική του!!!!

Ο Βασιλιάς στην δεξαμενή.....
DSCN8570ioking.jpg

----------


## vinman

> Εξαιρετικά στον vinman, Trakman και σια, να περάσετε όμορφα εκεί που θα πάτε........Ο Βασιλιάς στην δεξαμενή.....
> DSCN8570ioking.jpg


Merci Captain Leo....και για την φωτογραφία του βασιλιά αλλά και για τις ευχές... :Wink:

----------


## MILTIADIS

Αντε ρε Βασιλια γυρνα πισω στην Πατρα!!!!!! :Very Happy: εφυγε και αδειασε το λιμανι!!Ωραιος ο cpt Leo!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραίος ο Cpt.LEO. :Wink:

----------


## Nikos_V

Εχθες το πρωι το The Calypso στο Νεωριο!!
Για ολους εσας :Very Happy: 

P6040123.JPG

P6040126.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Nikos_V :Razz:

----------


## polykas

> Εξαιρετικά στον vinman, Trakman και σια, να περάσετε όμορφα εκεί που θα πάτε.... και στον polykas σε ανταπόδοση της δική του!!!!
> 
> Ο Βασιλιάς στην δεξαμενή.....
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92286





> Εχθες το πρωι το The Calypso στο Νεωριο!!
> Για ολους εσας
> 
> P6040123.JPG
> 
> P6040126.JPG


_
Ευχαριστούμε Leo  και Νίκο V..._

----------


## pantelis2009

> Πάμε για μπανάκι σήμερα... Στην Μεγάλη Πλωτή Περάματος...


Έτσι είναι Θανάση. Μιας και δεν μπορούσα να πάω σήμερα Πέραμα, μπήκα Κυνόσουρα και το τράβηξα στη δεξαμενή. Χαρισμένες σε όλους εσάς.:lol: 

ΜΠΑΡΙ 01 07-06-2010.jpg

ΜΠΑΡΙ 02 07-06-2010.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

BARI Στην μεγαλη πλωτη...

P6071779.jpg

...και με 2 bow παρακαλω...

P6071780.jpg

----------


## Leo

Η κατάπλωρη θυμίζει έντονα την Αφροδίτη!!!!! Ευχαριστούμε Φώτη!

----------


## hayabusa

ειδικα η δεύτερη ειναι εξαιρετική  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

> BARI Στην μεγαλη πλωτη...
> 
> P6071779.jpg
> 
> ...και με 2 bow παρακαλω...
> 
> P6071780.jpg


 Μπραβο Φωτη μπραβο.
Πιστευω οτι οι φιλοι μας απο το εξωτερικο θα ενθουσιαστουν με αυτες τις εικονες. :Wink:

----------


## polykas

Eυχαριστούμε Φώτη.Από πίσω δεν έχουμε καμμία φωτό;Πράγματι όπως είπε ο Cpt Leo μοιάζει με την Αφροδίτη.Να την θυμηθούμε και λίγο.
Πέραμα 21-7-2006.
Με ένα Bow.

polykas_987987987.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Φώτη σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις φωτογραφίες του Μπάρι!
Γιώργο σε ευχαριστούμε και εσένα για την φωτογραφία του Αφροδίτη!*

----------


## Ergis

> Eυχαριστούμε Φώτη.Από πίσω δεν έχουμε καμμία φωτό;Πράγματι όπως είπε ο Cpt Leo μοιάζει με την Αφροδίτη.Να την θυμηθούμε και λίγο.
> Πέραμα 21-7-2006.
> Με ένα Bow.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92783


αναμενουμε τις σχετικες φωτογραφιες του εξαδελφου του φυσικα.......

----------


## basilis.m

περιμενουμε φωτο του απολλωνα! ε μη ξεχνιομαστε! :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

παιδιά ξέρει κανείς πότε πεύτει  ?? :Confused:

----------


## Super Jet

Σημερα στον Πειραια το Απολλον.
apollon.JPG
apollon 1.JPG
apollon 2.JPG
apollon 3.jpg
Και η προπελα του...
apollon 4.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> Σημερα στον Πειραια το Απολλον.
> apollon.JPG
> apollon 1.JPG
> apollon 2.JPG
> apollon 3.jpg
> Και η προπελα του...
> apollon 4.JPG


 Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Super Jet για τις φωτό  :Razz: Ο Βάπορας φρεσκάρεται

----------


## basilis.m

> Σημερα στον Πειραια το Απολλον.
> apollon.JPG
> apollon 1.JPG
> apollon 2.JPG
> apollon 3.jpg
> Και η προπελα του...
> apollon 4.JPG


ευχαριστω πολυ τις περιμενα

----------


## harlek

Δεν μπορεί να είναι η προπέλα του αυτή! Δεν έχει pitch...  :Confused:

----------


## Thanasis89

Αυτό πρόσεξα κι εγώ... Δεν είναι picth !  :Wink: 
Ξέμπαρκη θα είναι μάλλον !  :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Οχι απλά δέν μπορεί, δέν είναι!

----------


## diagoras

Σημερα η δεξαμενη θυμιζε παλαιοτερες εποχες...(EXPRESS)APOLLON το απογευματακι στην δεξαμενη 
005.JPG 
010.JPG 
008.JPG 
Αφιερωμενες σε ολους :Very Happy:

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Μακάρι να το ξαναδούμε στην Παροναξία και θα βγάλω διαρκείας να ανεβοκατεβαίνω μόνο με αυτό στη Νάξο. Σας ευχαριστώ για τις πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες σας Super Jet και diagoras!!!!

----------


## SEA_PILOT

> Οχι απλά δέν μπορεί, δέν είναι!


ΗΣΥΧΑΣΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΠΡΟΠΕΛΑ κ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΕΛΚΟΜΕΝΑ [Η ΠΡΟΠΕΛΑ ΣΤΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΓΙΑ DELIVERY ΣΤΟ 'ΙΟΝΙΣ']!!!

----------


## Ergis

> Σημερα η δεξαμενη θυμιζε παλαιοτερες εποχες...(EXPRESS)APOLLON το απογευματακι στην δεξαμενη 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92980 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92981 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92982 
> Αφιερωμενες σε ολους


στην τελευταια φωτογραφια φαινεται σαν να εχει τρακαρει στο δεξι πανω μερος του βολβου.....αχ ρε ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑΡΑ......μας λειπεις πολυ εδω στα μερη σου.......

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ionian Star σήμερα το πρωΐ στη μεγάλη του Περάματος. Στις 10.18 που πήγα έμπαινε το φορτηγό με τις προπέλες :Very Happy: . Χαρισμένες σε IONIAN STAR, trelaras, BEN BRUCE, CORFU, nkr, Appia_1978, harlek,hayabusa, Ιθάκη, έργης, αιγαιοπλόος, polykas, SEA_PILOT, diagoras και όσους ξέχασα :Wink:  

ΙΟΝΙΑΝ STAR 01 11-06-2010.jpg

ΙΟΝΙΑΝ STAR 02 11-06-2010.jpg

ΙΟΝΙΑΝ STAR 05 11-06-2010.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

ωραίος !  :Very Happy:

----------


## trelaras

> Το Ionian Star σήμερα το πρωΐ στη μεγάλη του Περάματος. Στις 10.18 που πήγα έμπαινε το φορτηγό με τις προπέλες. Χαρισμένες σε IONIAN STAR, trelaras, BEN BRUCE, CORFU, nkr, Appia_1978, harlek,hayabusa, Ιθάκη, έργης, αιγαιοπλόος, polykas, SEA_PILOT, diagoras και όσους ξέχασα 
> 
> ΙΟΝΙΑΝ STAR 01 11-06-2010.jpg
> 
> ΙΟΝΙΑΝ STAR 02 11-06-2010.jpg
> 
> ΙΟΝΙΑΝ STAR 05 11-06-2010.jpg


Ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση!!!!

----------


## nkr

Ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση φιλε εξαιρετικο ρεπορταζ για αλλη μια φορα!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το FLYINGCAT 1 στη μεγάλη του Πειραιά εχθές το μεσημέρι. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών.:mrgreen: 

FLYINGCAT 1 01 11-06-2010.jpg

----------


## polykas

Αστέρι με όλη την σημασία του ονόματος... :Very Happy: 

polykas80986_99856.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Υπεροχη φωτογραφια! Ευχαριστουμε πολυ φιλε polykas  :Very Happy:

----------


## trelaras

> Αστέρι με όλη την σημασία του ονόματος...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93342


Όντως ΑΣΤΕΡΙ!!!!:grin: :grin: :grin:

----------


## pantelis2009

το ξανα είπαμε!!! Το Nautilia.gr είναι παντού. Χαρισμένες σε polykas & Nissos Mykonos που το ανέφεραν στο θέμα του, και σε manoubras 33, Nikos_V, CORFU, Appia_1978, trelaras, Ιθάκη και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Razz:  

IONIAN SKY 01 16-06-2010.jpg

IONIAN SKY 02 16-06-2010.jpg

IONIAN SKY 03 16-06-2010.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

ε ρε μετα απο τοσα χρονια,36 για του λογου το αληθες, το ionian victory παραμενει για μενα ενα απο τα οραιωτερα σκαρια....ευχαριστω πολυ Παντελη,να εισαι καλα

----------


## Νικόλας

φίλε παντελή και γω πέρασα κατά τις 1 και την είδα κάτω λέω κάποιο βαπόρι θα μπεί και γυρνόντας το απόγευμα από το μπανάκι το είδα !!
βέβαια είναι από κινητό απότε μην περιμένετε καμιά τιτανοτεράστια φώτο :mrgreen:
DSC00318.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Yπέροχη είναι φίλε Νικόλα. Και γω μέχρι της 17.00 στα Αστέρια στα Βασιλικά ήμουν :Cool:  :Razz:

----------


## pantelis2009

To Antonia στη μεγάλη του Πειραιά στις 16/06/2010. Χαρισμένη σε polykas, trelaras, Nikos_V, nkr, Νικόλας & Ιθάκη. :Razz:  

ΑΝΤΟΝΙΑ 01 16-06-2010.jpg

ΑΝΤΟΝΙΑ 02 16-06-2010.jpg

ΑΝΤΟΝΙΑ 03 16-06-2010.jpg

ΑΝΤΟΝΙΑ 04 16-06-2010.jpg

----------


## Ergis

> To Antonia στη μεγάλη του Πειραιά στις 16/06/2010. Χαρισμένη σε polykas, trelaras, Nikos_V, nkr, Νικόλας & Ιθάκη. 
> 
> ΑΝΤΟΝΙΑ 01 16-06-2010.jpg
> 
> ΑΝΤΟΝΙΑ 02 16-06-2010.jpg
> 
> ΑΝΤΟΝΙΑ 03 16-06-2010.jpg
> 
> ΑΝΤΟΝΙΑ 04 16-06-2010.jpg


ποιο ειναι αυτο;τι γραμμη κανει;

----------


## Apostolos

Εξωτερικό, ναυλώσεις spot. Μέχρι πέρισυ είχε κατασχέσεις απο το πλήρωμα, φαίνεται πως τα κατάφερε να ξεφύγει απο την διάλυση

----------


## polykas

_Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ Παντελή..._

----------


## Ergis

> Εξωτερικό, ναυλώσεις spot. Μέχρι πέρισυ είχε κατασχέσεις απο το πλήρωμα, φαίνεται πως τα κατάφερε να ξεφύγει απο την διάλυση


εχει τα χαλια του παντως....

----------


## Νικόλας

> To Antonia στη μεγάλη του Πειραιά στις 16/06/2010. Χαρισμένη σε polykas, trelaras, Nikos_V, nkr, Νικόλας & Ιθάκη. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93943
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93944
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93945
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93946


όμορφο βαποράκι φαίνετε !
ευχαριστώ πολύ !

----------


## pantelis2009

Εγώ ρε παιδιά το βρήκα στη μεγάλη, και είπα να τραβήξω 2-3 φωτο.Δεν ξέρω τίποτε άλλο. Συχωρέστε με :Sad:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Leo

Είστε βέβαιοι ότι δνε θα το δούμε να βγαίνει με χρώματα ΝΕΛ? Έχει φοβηθεί το μάτι μου τελευταία  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Thanasis89

Τέρμα τα Ro-Ro γιατί εμποδίζουν την κυκλοφορία εντός και εκτός θαλάσσης... Τι άλλο θα ακούσω πια ; Τι άλλο ;  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες παιδιά  :Very Happy: 
Γιώργο, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο! Και που να το έβλεπες εσωτερικά! Κουκλί επί Στρίντζη  :Very Happy: 




> ε ρε μετα απο τοσα χρονια,36 για του λογου το αληθες, το ionian victory παραμενει για μενα ενα απο τα οραιωτερα σκαρια....ευχαριστω πολυ Παντελη,να εισαι καλα

----------


## ιθακη

Μαρκο δεν ειχα την τυχη να μπω ποτε σε κανενα απο αυτα τα μεγαλα του Στριντζη,μονο τα χαζευα απ εξω η πανω απο το καταστρωμα του Κεφαλονια,σε ενα καταμεστο λιμανι με πλοια του Στριντζη και το Κεφαλονια ηταν σαν βαρκα μπροστα τους

----------


## Leo

Ιόνιαν Σκάϊ, σήμερα στην μεγάλη του περάματος, για όλους του φίλους του θέματος εντός και εκτός Αθηνών, κυρίως όμως για τους Συριανούς ρεπόρτερς   :Very Happy: 


DSCN9290is01.jpg

DSCN9290is02.jpg

DSCN9290is03.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε LEO!!! :Razz:

----------


## pantelis2009

Φρέσκο πράμαααααααααααα!!! Σημερινές απο τη μεγάλη του Περάματος με το Ionian Sky. Χαρισμένες σε Leo, ιθακη, Appia_1978, Thanasis89, leo85, Νικόλας, Εργης, polykas, Super Jet, CORFU, manoubras33, nkr & ολους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink:  :Razz:  

IONIAN SKY 05 21-06-2010.jpg

IONIAN SKY 06 21-06-2010.jpg

IONIAN SKY 07 21-06-2010.jpg

IONIAN SKY 08 21-06-2010.jpg

IONIAN SKY 11 21-06-2010.jpg

----------


## gnikles

ΑΥΤΟΣ Ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΕΛΑ!!!!!

----------


## ιθακη

> Φρέσκο πράμαααααααααααα!!! Σημερινές απο τη μεγάλη του Περάματος με το Ionian Sky. Χαρισμένες σε Leo, ιθακη, Appia_1978, Thanasis89, leo85, Νικόλας, Εργης, polykas, Super Jet, CORFU, manoubras33, nkr & ολους τους φίλους του πλοίου 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94543
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94544
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94545
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94546
> ...


θελω κι εγω να κατεβω μια βολτα μεχρι τα καραβιααααααα....βαρεθηκα το κεντρο...τετοια μου κανεις και αντε να εχω εγω το μυαλο μου να γραψω αυριο...merci  Παντελη

----------


## pantelis2009

Εσείς που γράφετε να κοιτάτε τα μαθήματα σας. Εγώ θα κάνω βόλτες και θα τις βλέπετε, χωρίς να χάνετε χρόνο!!! Γι' αυτό είναι οι φίλοι :Razz:  :Wink:  θα δείς αρκετό πράγμα σήμερα & αύριο :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Super Jet

> Φρέσκο πράμαααααααααααα!!! Σημερινές απο τη μεγάλη του Περάματος με το Ionian Sky. Χαρισμένες σε Leo, ιθακη, Appia_1978, Thanasis89, leo85, Νικόλας, Εργης, polykas, Super Jet, CORFU, manoubras33, nkr & ολους τους φίλους του πλοίου 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94543
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94544
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94545
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94546
> ...


Ευχαριστώ Παντελη! Πολύ ωραίο πλοίο.

----------


## Thanasis89

Έτσι ρε Παντελάρα ! Γιατί εμείς οι ξενιτεμένοι πως θα πάρουμε την δόση μας ;  :Wink:  Σ' Ευχαριστούμε πολύ !

----------


## Νικόλας

> Φρέσκο πράμαααααααααααα!!! Σημερινές απο τη μεγάλη του Περάματος με το Ionian Sky. Χαρισμένες σε Leo, ιθακη, Appia_1978, Thanasis89, leo85, Νικόλας, Εργης, polykas, Super Jet, CORFU, manoubras33, nkr & ολους τους φίλους του πλοίου 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94543
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94544
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94545
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94546
> ...


αυτά είναι !!!!! ευχαιστώ πολύ
ξέρουμε πότε πέφτει??(αν δεν έχει πέσει)

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Νικόλα σίγουρα δεν έχει πέσει ακόμη. :Razz:  Αλλά δεν ξέρω πότε θα πέσει!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ, Παντελή  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Nα δούμε το Πηνελόπη στη μεγάλη του Περάματος, όπως το συνέλαβε ο φακός  στις 28/06/2010 κατά την αναχώρηση μου με το Ποσειδώνας. χαρισμένες σε Appia_1978, polykas, Νικόλας, Thanasis89, Super Jet, ιθακη, erenShip, BEN BRUCE & όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών. :Razz:  

ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ 04 28-06-2010.jpg

ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ 05 28-06-2010.jpg

ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ 07 28-06-2010.jpg

ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ 08 28-06-2010.jpg

ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ 09 28-06-2010.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

πανταχου παρον ο Πατελης...σε ευχαριστουμε

----------


## pantelis2009

Το AGISTRI STAR φωτογραφημένο στην Αμαλιάπολη - Βόλου στις 02/07/2010. Φωτο χαρισμένες σε Ιθάκη, manoubras 33, T.S.S. APOLLON, nkr, Nikos_V, Leo, polykas, DeepBlue, Appia_1978, Thanasis89, Super Jet & όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.:mrgreen: 

AGISTRI STAR 01 02-07-2010.jpg

AGISTRI STAR 03 02-07-2010.jpg

AGISTRI STAR 02 02-07-2010.jpg

AGISTRI STAR 04 02-07-2010.jpg

AGISTRI STAR 06 02-07-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To Saronic Star στη μεγάλη του Περάματος όπως φαινόταν απο το ferry boat. Χαρισμένη σε Ιθάκη, manoubras 33, T.S.S. APOLLON, nkr, Nikos_V, Leo, polykas, DeepBlue, Appia_1978, Thanasis89, Super Jet, erenShip, BEN BRUCE & όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.:mrgreen:  

SARONIC STAR 09 13-07-2010.jpg

SARONIC STAR 10 13-07-2010.jpg

SARONIC STAR 11 13-07-2010.jpg

SARONIC STAR 12 13-07-2010.jpg

SARONIC STAR 13 13-07-2010.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Ευχαριστούμε Παντελή.*

*Saronic Star στην μεγάλη πλωτή Περάματος.Πραγματικό τέρας...*

polykas.JPG

----------


## Νικόλας

πω πω πω αυτά είναι !!
ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ με τα όλα του το άτιμο !
αλήθεια τόσο καιρό εδώ τι κάνει ?? :Confused:

----------


## manoubras 33

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ Παντελη και polykas. :Very Happy: 
Πραγματικος βαπορας :shock:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε και απο κοντά. Δεν μπόρεσα όμως να το φωτογραφίσω και πλώρα γιατί γινόταν χαμός απο κόσμο. 3 πιεστικά και γινόταν ο χαμός. χαρισμένες σε Νικόλας, Ιθάκη, manoubras 33, T.S.S. APOLLON, nkr, Nikos_V, Leo, polykas, DeepBlue, Appia_1978, Thanasis89, Super Jet, erenShip, BEN BRUCE & όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.:mrgreen: 

SARONIC STAR 14 13-07-2010.jpg

SARONIC STAR 15 13-07-2010.jpg

SARONIC STAR 16 13-07-2010.jpg

SARONIC STAR 17 13-07-2010.jpg

SARONIC STAR 18 13-07-2010.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

ευχαριστουμε Παντελο για το ρεπορταζ

----------


## pantelis2009

Και μερικές ακόμη για σένα φίλε Ιθάκη. :Razz:  

SARONIC STAR 19 13-07-2010.jpg

SARONIC STAR 20 13-07-2010.jpg

SARONIC STAR 21 13-07-2010.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

σε υπερευχαριστω....

----------


## pantelis2009

Nα σου θυμήσω που πρωτοβρεθήκαμε πριν 3 μήνες περίπου? με το ίδιο πλοίο στη μικρή δεξαμενή του Πειραιά. Χαρισμένες σε σένα και όλους τους προαναφερθέντες. :Razz:  

SET JET 2 10 13-07-2010.jpg

SET JET 2 11 13-07-2010.jpg

SET JET 2 12 13-07-2010.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ Παντελη και Γιωργο{polyka} :Very Happy:

----------


## ιθακη

> Nα σου θυμήσω που πρωτοβρεθήκαμε πριν 3 μήνες περίπου? με το ίδιο πλοίο στη μικρή δεξαμενή του Πειραιά. Χαρισμένες σε σένα και όλους τους προαναφερθέντες. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 97785
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 97786
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 97787


 τι ειπες τωρα...πως περναει ετσι ο καιρος....θα κατεβω μαλλον αυριο αν ειναι και εισαι εκει γυρο,μιλαμε

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ, Παντελή και Γιώργο  :Very Happy:  Πανταχού παρών, όπως πάντα!

----------


## ιθακη

ενα διαφορετικο πλοιο σημερα στην μικρη μονιμη του Βασιλιαδη

το ωκεανογραφικο πλοιο του ΕΛλινικου ΚΕντρου Θαλασσιων Ερευνων,το γνωστο σε ολους μας ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ

xαρισμενο σε pantelis2009, manoubras 33, T.S.S. APOLLON, nkr, Nikos_V, Leo, polykas, DeepBlue, Appia_1978, Thanasis89, Super Jet, erenShip, BEN BRUCE & όλους τους φίλους του θέματος

DSCN2933a.jpg

DSCN2924b.jpg

DSCN2927c.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

> ενα διαφορετικο πλοιο σημερα στην μικρη μονιμη του Βασιλιαδη
> 
> το ωκεανογραφικο πλοιο του ΕΛλινικου ΚΕντρου Θαλασσιων Ερευνων,το γνωστο σε ολους μας ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ
> 
> xαρισμενο σε pantelis2009, manoubras 33, T.S.S. APOLLON, nkr, Nikos_V, Leo, polykas, DeepBlue, Appia_1978, Thanasis89, Super Jet, erenShip, BEN BRUCE & όλους τους φίλους του θέματος
> 
> DSCN2933a.jpg
> 
> DSCN2924b.jpg
> ...


 ¶ψογες φωτό.Ευχαριστώ πολύ :Razz:

----------


## kardamyla_hios

Καλησπέρα !

Για δείτε και πείτε μου αν το αναγνωρίζετε το πλοίο στη μέση !

Η φωτογραφία είναι από το Dubai.


Ε . Μ . Ψ .

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειναι το δικο μας Ρεθυμνον!Αν η φωτο ειναι προσφατη ζει ακομα.

----------


## citcoc

Δεν πρεπει να ειναι προσφατη διοτι στο βαθος φαινονται οι Emirates Towers αλλα δεν φαινεται το Burj Khalifa ( το ψηλοτερο κτιριο στον κοσμο) αρα πρεπει να ειναι 4-5 χρονια πριν! Το λεω αυτο γιατι το burj  khalifa ειναι σχεδον διπλα!

----------


## kardamyla_hios

Δυστυχώς είναι παλιά φωτογραφία. (2005).


Ε . Μ . Ψ .

----------


## Thanasis89

Δυστυχώς το πλοίο δεν πρέπει να ζει. Θυμάμαι ένα μήνυμα του Ellinis με φωτογραφία από δορυφόρο η οποία το απαθανάτιζε σε μια παραλία διαλυτηρίου...  :Sad:

----------


## polykas

Για τους λάτρες των RO/RO.
20-7-2010.
Pontos στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή Περάματος.

polykas80909_808-0.jpg

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

ευχεριστουμε Γιωργο νασαι καλα...

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη νυχτερινή φίλε Γιώργο. Να το δούμε φωτογραφημένο στις 21/07/2010 απο το ferry boat που πήγαινα για την καθέλκυση του Ελευθερία Δ. Χαρισμένες σε polykas, Thanasis89, DeepBlue, BEN BRUCE, ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ, ιθακη, Appia_1978, Nikos_V και όλους τους φίλους. :Smile:  

PONTOS 02 21-07-2010.jpg

PONTOS 03 21-07-2010.jpg

PONTOS 04 21-07-2010.jpg

PONTOS 05 21-07-2010.jpg

PONTOS 06 21-07-2010.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

ευχαριστω Παντελη,για την μονημη ενημερωση απο τις περιοχες σου και οχι μονο

----------


## Appia_1978

Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω!




> ευχαριστω Παντελη,για την μονημη ενημερωση απο τις περιοχες σου και οχι μονο

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

pantelis 2009  ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση πολυ καλες

----------


## Nikos_V

Το Star Flyer στο Νωριο σημερα το μεσημερι!!!
136.JPG

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το Eurocargo Napoli χθες στην Σύρο..!*
P8131452.JPG

----------


## Leo

Flying Dolphin .... 
Στο Πέραμα 13.08.10

P1300647fd.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Lady Sarya, σημερα στο Syncrolift του Νεωριου.
DSCN0643.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ξύλινα δάπεδα δεν θέλει?  :Very Happy:  (ειδικότης μας) :Wink:

----------


## polykas

Eurocargo Napoli.Νεώριον Σύρου.

Aφιερώνεται στον ''κρυφό'' φίλο Κώστα,Leo και σε όλους τους καλούς  ανταποκριτές μας, από την όμορφη Σύρο που μας χαρίζουν τις υπέροχες εικόνες τους... :Very Happy: ,

[ATTACH]102762[/ATTACH]

----------


## Appia_1978

Και μία από τα ξένα, το L'Austral στην Αγκώνα:

LAustral Kopie.jpg

----------


## Leo

Εδώ τα νέα.... να υποθέσω ότι ετοιμάζεται για την Ινδία όπως αναφέρεται στο θέμα του πλοίου? Πάντως δεξαμενισμός σίγουρα σημαίνει επανενεργοποίηση!
(ότι καλύτερο γινόταν)
Easy Cruise Life (με παρέα εκατέρωθεν χθες το απόγευμα)

DSCN4257ecl.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Κάπτεν Λεό ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση! Για να δούμε τι επιφυλάσσει το μέλλον για το πλοίο..*

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε Leo για τα νέα. Ας δούμε και το Aegean Fantasy στη μεγάλη του Περάματος στις 05-09-2010. Χαρισμένη σε Nissos Mykonos, Leo, Appia_1978, polykas, manoubras 33, Nikos_V & ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ :Wink:  :Very Happy: . 

AEGEAN FANTASY 01 05-09-2010.jpg

AEGEAN FANTASY 02 05-09-2010.jpg

----------


## koumparos

erxete k to queen na anebei sto perama apo vdomada?????

----------


## Leo

Είδα στην Πάτρα το Έλλη Τ στην Πάτρα πλαγιοδετημένο  στην Αγίου Νικολάου να περιμένει την σκάντζα  :Wink:

----------


## vinman

> Είδα στην Πάτρα το Έλλη Τ στην Πάτρα πλαγιοδετημένο  στην Αγίου Νικολάου να περιμένει την σκάντζα


*...και εγώ το είδα....
...σήμερα καμμιά ωρίτσα πριν ξημερώσει...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106389

----------


## ιθακη

και στις 11/09 που ειχα κατεβει εγω καπτεν,παλι εκει ηταν....
εδω απο την αντιθετη μερια απο την λιψη του Μανου
elli t.JPG

----------


## Joyrider

Η Βασίλισσα σήμερα στη μικρή δεξαμενή του Περάματος, κάνει την κούρα της για να ξαναγυρίσει καλοτάξιδη και ξεκούραστη.

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτικές εικόνες! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ  :Very Happy: 

Υ.Γ.: Το πρώτο όνομα του πλοίου στην Ελλάδα, ήταν Ionian Glory; Δηλαδή, ήρθε με αυτό το όνομα από την Ιαπωνία;

----------


## ιθακη

> Καταπληκτικές εικόνες! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ 
> 
> Υ.Γ.: Το πρώτο όνομα του πλοίου στην Ελλάδα, ήταν Ionian Glory; Δηλαδή, ήρθε με αυτό το όνομα από την Ιαπωνία;


 Σωστοοοος.....το πλοιο ηρθε στην Δραπετσονα με ονομα Ionian Glory,και με πλαινο καταπελτη πρυμα δεξια...

και προς επιβεβαιωσης ιδου η αναλογη φωτο απο το faktaomfartyg

----------


## Joyrider

> Καταπληκτικές εικόνες! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ


 
Παρακαλώ !


@Ιθάκη, φίλε επειδή μάλλον το γραμματοκιβώτιό σου είναι γεμάτο και δεν λαμβάνεις το πμ που σου στέλνω το πλοίο που με ρώτησες είναι σε αυτό το νήμα http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...823#post390823

----------


## pantelis2009

Το IONIAN QUEEN στη μεγάλη του Περάματος στις 20/09/2010 στις 09.47 η πρώτη φωτο. Η δεξαμενή δεν έχει ακόμη αδειάσει :Wink: . 
Χαρισμένες σε polykas, LEO, leo85, ιθακη, vinman, Nissos Mykonos, nkr, Appia_1978, manoubras 33, Nikos_V, Κάρολος, Νικόλας & ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ :Razz:  


IONIAN QUEEN 01 20-09-2010.jpg

IONIAN QUEEN 03 20-09-2010.jpg

IONIAN QUEEN 04 20-09-2010.jpg

IONIAN QUEEN 05 20-09-2010.jpg

IONIAN QUEEN 06 20-09-2010.jpg

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

pantelis2009  ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση νασαι καλα που μοιραζεσαι μαζι μας αυτες τις υπεροχες εικονες !!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε μερικές ακόμη? Οι 2 πρώτες πηγαίνοντας Πειραιά στις 20/09 και οι άλλες γυρίζοντας κατα τις 12.30. Χαρισμένες στους προαναφερθέντες και vinmam, roussosf, seaways lover & gpulio που έχουν γενέθλια :Wink:  :Very Happy: .


IONIAN QUEEN 07 20-09-2010.jpg

IONIAN QUEEN 08 20-09-2010.jpg

IONIAN QUEEN 09 20-09-2010.jpg

IONIAN QUEEN 10 20-09-2010.jpg

----------


## Leo

Από τα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας στην Αυλίδα η μικρή κυρία της γραμμής Ραφήνα Μαρμάρι, ρετουσάρεται. Οι φήμες λένε πως βάζει sponsons, θα δούμε όταν κάτεβει.

Εύβοια Στάρ λοιπόν, σήμερα το μεσημέρι. Λυπάμαι τίποτα καλύτερο δεν γινόταν  :Sad: .

DSCN4732eviastar.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

> Λυπάμαι τίποτα καλύτερο δεν γινόταν .
> 
> DSCN4732eviastar.jpg


Αφου περπατησες και μεχρι εκει....... να σαι καλα!!!  :Wink:

----------


## laz94

> Από τα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας στην Αυλίδα η μικρή κυρία της γραμμής Ραφήνα Μαρμάρι, ρετουσάρεται. Οι φήμες λένε πως βάζει sponsons, θα δούμε όταν κάτεβει.
> 
> Εύβοια Στάρ λοιπόν, σήμερα το μεσημέρι. Λυπάμαι τίποτα καλύτερο δεν γινόταν .
> 
> DSCN4732eviastar.jpg


Ευχαριστούμε κάπτεν για την φωτο!
Να κάνω μια ερώτηση???
Τι είναι τα sponsons???

----------


## pantelis2009

Το IONIAN QUEEN στις 20/09/2010. Χαρισμένες σε polykas, LEO, leo85, ιθακη, vinman, Nissos Mykonos, nkr, Appia_1978, manoubras 33, Nikos_V, Κάρολος, Νικόλας, laz94 & ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ :Wink:  :Surprised: .


IONIAN QUEEN 11 20-09-2010.jpg

IONIAN QUEEN 12 20-09-2010.jpg

IONIAN QUEEN 13 20-09-2010.jpg

IONIAN QUEEN 14 20-09-2010.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

> Το IONIAN QUEEN στις 20/09/2010. Χαρισμένες σε polykas, LEO, leo85, ιθακη, vinman, Nissos Mykonos, nkr, Appia_1978, manoubras 33, Nikos_V, Κάρολος, Νικόλας, laz94 & ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ.
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107953
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107954
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107955
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107956


ευχαρηστω Παντελο,και ανταποδηδω με εναν σημερινο δεξαμενησμο,ενος πλοιου που στοιχηματιζω οτι θα το εχεις ταξιδεψει πολλες φορες
για σενα λοιπον *Ιωαννης Καρνεσης* σημερα στην μεγαλη του Βασιλιαδη
i.karneshs a.JPG

i.karneshs b.JPG

i.karneshs c.JPG

i.karneshs d.JPG
αφιερωμενες επισεις στους φιλους deep blue,appia1978,captain nionios,laz94,thanasis 89,Leo,rocinante,roi baudoin,ellinis

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Το IONIAN QUEEN στις 20/09/2010. Χαρισμένες σε polykas, LEO, leo85, ιθακη, vinman, Nissos Mykonos, nkr, Appia_1978, manoubras 33, Nikos_V, Κάρολος, Νικόλας, laz94 & ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ.
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107953
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107954
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107955
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107956



Ξεχειλιζει η δεξαμενη απο το βαπορι!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NISSOS KYPROS ο τελευταιος δεξαμενισμος του το 2001 στην πετρινη δεξαμενη βασιλειαδη.Το βαπορι χωρα οριακα.

876598 (65).jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε ιθάκη. Πρώτη φορά που ferry boat της Σαλαμίνας μπαίνει σε δεξαμενή. 
Ναι φίλε BEN BRUCE, ίσα-ίσα χωρά. σήμερα πήγα Πέραμα αλλά δεν πρόλαβα να τις ετοιμάσω. Υπέροχες φωτο και απο τους δύο σας :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## polykas

_Παντελή ευχαριστώ πολύ.Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες με ένα υπέροχο πλοίο..._

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε μερικές ακόμη απο τις 22/09/2010. Το IONIAN QUEEN είναι πλέον πλυμένο. Χαρισμένες σε BEN BRUCE, polykas, LEO, leo85, ιθακη, vinman, Nissos Mykonos, nkr, Appia_1978, manoubras 33, Nikos_V, Κάρολος, Νικόλας, laz94, ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ, T.S.S APOLLON, Maroulis Nikos και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  :Razz:  

IONIAN QUEEN 16 22-09-2010.jpg

IONIAN QUEEN 18 22-09-2010.jpg

IONIAN QUEEN 19 22-09-2010.jpg

IONIAN QUEEN 20 22-09-2010.jpg

IONIAN QUEEN 21 22-09-2010.jpg

----------


## koumparos

ΜΕ ΤΑ 1000 ΖΩΡΙΑ ΧΩΡΣΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ !!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

πραγματικά φίλε koumparos, το είπε και πιο πρίν ο BEN BRUCE, αλλά τώρα και γω πρόσεξα ότι L+R στη δεξαμενή έχουν βάλει λάστιχα, για να μπει μέσα. Σε επόμενες φωτο θα δείτε οτι και πίσω στη δεξαμενή υπάρχει ένα σύστημα διαδρόμου που ενώνει τους διαδρόμους L+R της δεξαμενής. Αυτό ήταν ανοικτό. :Surprised: :shock:

----------


## koumparos

ΝΑΙ...ΤΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΕΙ Κ Ο JOYRIDER ΣΕ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΟ POST.....ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΗ

----------


## diagoras

Ο τελευταιος δεξαμενισμος του θρυλικου Απολλωνα τον Μαιο του 2010 
005.JPG 
009.JPG 
010.JPG 
008.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Φωτο που μαλλον θα μπουν στο χρονοντουλαπο της ιστοριας, που ελεγαν, πολυ συντομα.Ευχαριστουμε diagoras για αυτες

----------


## basilis.m

> Ο τελευταιος δεξαμενισμος του θρυλικου Απολλωνα τον Μαιο του 2010 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108191 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108192 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108193 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108194


γιατι δεν τις ανεβασες στο θεμα του! μπορω να πω ιστορικες...

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση, Παντελή!




> Να δούμε μερικές ακόμη απο τις 22/09/2010. Το IONIAN QUEEN είναι πλέον πλυμένο. Χαρισμένες σε BEN BRUCE, polykas, LEO, leo85, ιθακη, vinman, Nissos Mykonos, nkr, Appia_1978, manoubras 33, Nikos_V, Κάρολος, Νικόλας, laz94, ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ, T.S.S APOLLON, Maroulis Nikos και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108143
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108144
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108145
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108146
> ...

----------


## pantelis2009

Πραγματικά το ...θηρίο της Endeavor το Ionian Queen ξεχειλίζει απο παντού στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος. Μένεις άφωνος όταν πας κοντά και δεις πόσο λίγο απέχει L+R απο τη δεξαμενή. Μπράβο σε όλους, αυτό είναι κατόρθωμα. :Wink:  Χαρισμένες σε όσους έχω προαναφέρει. :Very Happy:  

IONIAN QUEEN 23 27-09-2010.jpg

IONIAN QUEEN 25 27-09-2010.jpg

IONIAN QUEEN 26 27-09-2010.jpg

IONIAN QUEEN 28 27-09-2010.jpg

IONIAN QUEEN 29 27-09-2010.jpg

----------


## basilis.m

> Πραγματικά το ...θηρίο της Endeavor το Ionian Queen ξεχειλίζει απο παντού στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος. Μένεις άφωνος όταν πας κοντά και δεις πόσο λίγο απέχει L+R απο τη δεξαμενή. Μπράβο σε όλους, αυτό είναι κατόρθωμα. Χαρισμένες σε όσους έχω προαναφέρει. 
> 
> IONIAN QUEEN 23 27-09-2010.jpg
> 
> IONIAN QUEEN 25 27-09-2010.jpg
> 
> IONIAN QUEEN 26 27-09-2010.jpg
> 
> IONIAN QUEEN 28 27-09-2010.jpg
> ...


στη κυριολεξια ουτε καρφιτσα δεν χωραει να περασει απο L+R

----------


## Ergis

δεν την λες και μεγαλη ομως την δεξαμενη....σε αυτη της Ελευσίνας επρεπε να παει για τα κυβικα του....

----------


## Leo

Σήμερα στην μεγάλη του Βασειλιάδη η αμφίδρομη παντόφλα Γλυκοφιλούσσα ΙΙ, πάντα με εντυπωσίαζε το μέγεθος της, αλλά όταν είδα ότι γέμισε η δεξαμενή όχι μόνο σε μήκος αλλά και σε πλάτος εξτασιάστηκα. Δυστυχώς δεν είχα μηχανή μαζί μου. Ελπίζω ένας από τους φίλους να μας το δείξει.

----------


## Thanasis89

Γλυκοφιλούσα ΙΙ στην Μεγάλη Μόνιμη του Βασιλειάδη !

DSC077242.jpg


DSC077212.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Μπράβο Θανάση. Εγώ έτρεχα Πέραμα για την καθέλκυση του Παναγιώτης Δ και δεν είχα αμάξι :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Thanasis89

Το σκέφτηκα και λέω ας το καλύψω εγώ... Πραγματικά υπέροχο καράβι και το Παναγιώτης Δ. δεν είναι τίποτα περισσότερο από την εξέλιξη του Γλυκοφιλούσα ΙΙ ! ;-)

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Λευκάς για συντήρηση και προσθήκες στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στις 28/09/2010. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών, είσαστε και πολλοί, μην ξεχάσουμε κανένα και μας βάλει .......ταμπέλα :Wink:  :Very Happy: . 

ΛΕΥΚΑΣ 01 28-09-2010.jpg

ΛΕΥΚΑΣ 02 28-09-2010.jpg

ΛΕΥΚΑΣ 03 28-09-2010.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

> Πραγματικά το ...θηρίο της Endeavor το Ionian  Queen ξεχειλίζει απο παντού στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος. 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108269
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108270
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108271
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108272
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108273


Εδώ πραγματικά βλέπουμε το πόσο κοντά ειναι οι 2 προπέλες και πόσο μικρό ζευγος θα κάνουν. Πραγματικά πιστεύω ότι με πρόσω την αριστερή ή δεξιά και τιμόνι από την ίδια πάντα θα γυρνά καλύτερα από το να κάνεις τον αντίθετό άξονα πρόσω μιας που το πηδάλιο θα λειτουργεί αποτελεσματικότερα....

----------


## sylver23

> Το Λευκάς για συντήρηση και προσθήκες στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στις 28/09/2010. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών, είσαστε και πολλοί, μην ξεχάσουμε κανένα και μας βάλει .......ταμπέλα. 
> 
> ΛΕΥΚΑΣ 01 28-09-2010.jpg


Πως αλλάζουν οι καιροί.(Στην πρώτη φώτο αναφέρομαι Παντελή με το Λευκάς και αυτό που ναυπηγείται)

----------


## pantelis2009

Όντως τεράστια η διαφορά φίλε sylver23, μεταξύ Δημήτριος Σ και Λευκάς :Sad:

----------


## nippon

Και αυτο που ειναι μπροστα του ποιο σκαρι ειναι?

----------


## pantelis2009

ποιο εννοείς φίλε nippon??

----------


## basilis.m

περιμενω με ενδιαφερον να δω και το δεξαμενισμο του σουπερ φερυ2
(στους Συριανους απευθυνομαι)

----------


## alcaeos

> ποιο εννοείς φίλε nippon??


Μαλλον ο φιλος nippon εννοει το Δημήτριος Σ  !!!!!!

----------


## nippon

> Το Λευκάς για συντήρηση και προσθήκες στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στις 28/09/2010. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών, είσαστε και πολλοί, μην ξεχάσουμε κανένα και μας βάλει .......ταμπέλα. 
> 
> ΛΕΥΚΑΣ 01 28-09-2010.jpg
> 
> ΛΕΥΚΑΣ 02 28-09-2010.jpg
> 
> ΛΕΥΚΑΣ 03 28-09-2010.jpg


Παντελη αυτο που ειναι μπροστα απο το ΛΕΥΚΑΣ στην φωτο σου (πρωτη φωτο)

Υ.Γ. αυτο που ανεφερε ο αγαπητος Alcaeos!

----------


## pantelis2009

O.K γιατί σε κάποια φαίνεται και το Καμπέρος, γι' αυτό ρώτησα :Wink:

----------


## Nikos_V

Καλημερα σε ολους!!
Σημερα το μεσημερι το Σουπερφερυ ΙΙ ξεκουραζετε στην δεξαμενη!!
P9300020.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

> Καλημερα σε ολους!!
> Σημερα το μεσημερι το  Σουπερφερυ ΙΙ ξεκουραζετε στην δεξαμενη!!P9300020.JPG


Καλο Χειμωμα πλεον...!!!Ο Nikos V. ξεκινησε να χτυπαει απο την Συρο και τις δεξαμενες...!!!

----------


## Nikos_V

Και ακομη μια πριν απο λιγο....
Για ολους εσας!!!!
35.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Nikos_V υπέροχες φωτο του βάπορα απο Σύρο. Η επόμενη χαρισμένη σε σένα και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών :Wink: . 


IONIAN QUEEN 01 28-09-2010.jpg
*IONIAN QUEEN.* Φωτο τραβηγμένη απο την Κυνόσουρα στις 28/09/2010.

----------


## ithakos

Πολύ καλές φωτό......Μπράβο παιδιά. :Razz:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Σαλαμινομάχος....στις 01/10/2010* όταν είχε βγει για 2ετία στου Παναγιωτάκη. 
Χαρισμένες σε Nikos_V, BEN BRUCE, polykas, LEO, leo85, ιθακη, vinman, Nissos Mykonos, nkr, Appia_1978, manoubras 33, sylver23, Κάρολος, Νικόλας, laz94, ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ, T.S.S APOLLON, Maroulis Nikos, Thanasis89,   ithakos, nippon, alcaeos, basilis.m........... :Wink:  :Very Happy:  

ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΜΑΧΟΣ 388 01-10-2010.jpg

ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΜΑΧΟΣ 389 01-10-2010.jpg

----------


## Leo

¶λλος ένας δεξαμενισμός από ένα τύπο πλοίων, που κρατάει και ταξιδεύει χρόνιααααα, αλλά δεν  πολυπαρακολουθούμε και δεν βλέπουμε συχνά. 
Εδώ στο Πέραμα το Φλάϊνγκ Ντόλφιν Βένους Ι.

DSCN5516fdvenusI.jpg

Παρόλα αυτά θεωρώ ότι είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η κατασκευή του κάτω από το νερό.

DSCN5517fdvIa.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Συμφωνώ με το LEO και θα δω άν έχω καμία κοντινή να ανεβάσω :Wink: .
Το Χορό για τις 2ετίες ανοιξε στου Παναγιωτάκη το Σαλαμινομάχος και το επόμενο είναι το *Μιχαήλ Ν...στις 15/10/2010.* Χαρισμένες σε Nikos_V, BEN BRUCE, polykas, LEO, leo85, ιθακη, vinman, Nissos Mykonos, nkr, Appia_1978, manoubras 33, sylver23, Κάρολος, Νικόλας, laz94, ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ, T.S.S APOLLON, Maroulis Nikos, Thanasis89, ithakos, nippon, alcaeos, basilis.m........... :Very Happy:  :Razz: . 


ΜΙΧΑΗΛ Ν 12 15-10-2010.jpg

ΜΙΧΑΗΛ Ν 13 15-10-2010.jpg

----------


## basilis.m

> Συμφωνώ με το LEO και θα δω άν έχω καμία κοντινή να ανεβάσω.
> Το Χορό για τις 2ετίες ανοιξε στου Παναγιωτάκη το Σαλαμινομάχος και το επόμενο είναι το *Μιχαήλ Ν...στις 15/10/2010.* Χαρισμένες σε Nikos_V, BEN BRUCE, polykas, LEO, leo85, ιθακη, vinman, Nissos Mykonos, nkr, Appia_1978, manoubras 33, sylver23, Κάρολος, Νικόλας, laz94, ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ, T.S.S APOLLON, Maroulis Nikos, Thanasis89, ithakos, nippon, alcaeos, basilis.m............ 
> 
> 
> ΜΙΧΑΗΛ Ν 12 15-10-2010.jpg
> 
> ΜΙΧΑΗΛ Ν 13 15-10-2010.jpg


σ'ευχαριστω Παντελη

----------


## Nikos_V

Ευχαριστω πολυ panteli για το ρεπορταζ και τις φωτο!! :Very Happy:

----------


## shipyard

> H Mπάλλα του* Εξπρές Ναιάς*...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8130


 τα στηρίγματα από τι υλικό είναι? και πως υπολογίζεται η θέση του πλοίου πάνω στα στηρίγματα σε μια πλωτή δεξαμενή?
 Αν ξέρει καποιος....

----------


## shipyard

> Aς εγκαινιάσουμε λοίπον το καινολυργιο μας θεμα που ήταν και πολύ καλή ιδεα.Μπράβο φίλε μου!!!
> Λοίπον...Ιεράπετρα (χρονολογία δεν θυμάμαι 2-3 χρόνια πριν)
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 7996


 Καλησπέρα σε όλους!
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω, αν αυτή η δεξαμενή είναι μονόπλευρη και τι διαφορές έχει απο μία που έχει δυο πλευρές. (η συγκεκριμένη είναι πλωτή
ή μονιμη δεξαμενή?)

----------


## costaser

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους!
> Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω, αν αυτή η δεξαμενή είναι μονόπλευρη και τι διαφορές έχει απο μία που έχει δυο πλευρές. (η συγκεκριμένη είναι πλωτή
> ή μονιμη δεξαμενή?)


Η δεξαμενή έχει δύο πλευρές απλά σε μπερδεύει η φωτογραφία. Αν κοιτάξεις καλά θα καταλάβεις οτι έχει 2 πλευρές.
Επίσης η συγκεκριμένη δεξαμενή είναι πλωτή.

Όσο αναφορά τη θέση του πλοίου πάνω στα βάζα πριν βγεί για δεξαμενισμό δίνονται τα στοιχεία του πλοίου (μήκος, πλάτος κλπ) και έτσι τραβώντας το δεξια και αριστερά καθορίζεται η ακριβής θέση που πρέπει να έχει το πλοίο πάνω στα βάζα.

Τα στηρίγματα απο όσο γνωρίζω είναι ξύλινα.

Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα.

----------


## shipyard

> Η δεξαμενή έχει δύο πλευρές απλά σε μπερδεύει η φωτογραφία. Αν κοιτάξεις καλά θα καταλάβεις οτι έχει 2 πλευρές.
> Επίσης η συγκεκριμένη δεξαμενή είναι πλωτή.
> 
> Όσο αναφορά τη θέση του πλοίου πάνω στα βάζα πριν βγεί για δεξαμενισμό δίνονται τα στοιχεία του πλοίου (μήκος, πλάτος κλπ) και έτσι τραβώντας το δεξια και αριστερά καθορίζεται η ακριβής θέση που πρέπει να έχει το πλοίο πάνω στα βάζα.
> 
> Τα στηρίγματα απο όσο γνωρίζω είναι ξύλινα.
> 
> Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα.


Costacer σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση.
Παρόλα αυτά δεν βλέπω στην φώτο και τις δύο πλευρές,
πιθανών απο έλλειψη πείρας. Μήπως έχεις κάποια φώτογραφία
μονόπλευρης πλωτής δεξαμενής? (Εγώ δεν έχω καταφέρει
να βρω)

----------


## costaser

> Costacer σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση.
> Παρόλα αυτά δεν βλέπω στην φώτο και τις δύο πλευρές,
> πιθανών απο έλλειψη πείρας. Μήπως έχεις κάποια φώτογραφία
> μονόπλευρης πλωτής δεξαμενής? (Εγώ δεν έχω καταφέρει
> να βρω)


Μονόπλευρη δεξαμενή δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει.

Η δεύτερη πλευρά της δεξαμενής είναι πίσω απο το τελέιωμα του μώλου.

----------


## costaser

Στη φώτο που ακολουθεί σου έχω κυκλώσει το δεύτερο τοίχωμα της δεξαμενής.

1.jpg

----------


## shipyard

> *Ευχαριστούμε ναυτικέ*. Εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία.
> 
> Να συμβάλλω και εγώ με μία φώτο της *Αρσινόης* στη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη, τον Μάρτιο που μας πέρασε.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8029


Εχεις δικιο για την προηγούμενη φωτογραφία, τωρα 
κατάλαβα την δευτερη πλευρά. Θα ήθελα κατι τελευταιο ακόμα να ρωτήσω.
Στη φωτογραφία που έχω συνάψει στα πλαινά της δεξαμενής
κανει κατι σαν σκαλιά, δεν ειναι καθετο. Για ποιο λόγο υπάρχει?
Τι εξυπηρετεί σε σχέση με τους κάθετους πλευρικους τοίχους της 
δεξαμενής?
Ακόμη, σε μια πλωτή δεξαμενή που αυτοδεξαμενίζεται υπάρχει και τύπος 
δεξαμενής ο οποίος στα ξεχωριστά ποντόνια που έχει, μπορούν κάποια απο
αυτά να σηκωθουν προς τα πανω και να μανουβραριστουν. Πως μπορεί να γίνει αυτό και για ποιο λόγο γίνεται? 
(Ξέρω οτι είναι πολλές οι ερωτήσεις και δεν θέλω να σας κουράζω.Αλλά αδυνατώ να βρω πληροφορίες απο κάπου αλλού)
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## nippon

> Συμφωνώ με το LEO και θα δω άν έχω καμία κοντινή να ανεβάσω.
> Το Χορό για τις 2ετίες ανοιξε στου Παναγιωτάκη το Σαλαμινομάχος και το επόμενο είναι το *Μιχαήλ Ν...στις 15/10/2010.* Χαρισμένες σε Nikos_V, BEN BRUCE, polykas, LEO, leo85, ιθακη, vinman, Nissos Mykonos, nkr, Appia_1978, manoubras 33, sylver23, Κάρολος, Νικόλας, laz94, ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ, T.S.S APOLLON, Maroulis Nikos, Thanasis89, ithakos, nippon, alcaeos, basilis.m............ 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 111506
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 111507


Σ'ευχαριστω Παντελη για τις φωτος!!!

----------


## ithakos

Πολύ καλές φωτο.ευχαριστούμε!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως υποσχέθηκα. Δεν βρήκα κάτι καλύτερο. 
13/06/2007. Ναυπηγεία Σαλαμίς. χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών. :Wink:  :Razz:  


ΔΕΛΦΙΝΙ 07.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Eυχαριστω για ολες Κυριε Παντελη..Οι επομενες δικες σας!
ΕΓ/ΟΓ *Αγια Μαρινα* *Αντιπαρου* εδω στην Συρο και στο Ναυπηγειο Μαυρικου-Κρεατσουλα!
Σημερα λογικα θα ερχοταν σε επαφη με το νερο, αλλα λογο του καιρου πηρε παραταση...
DSCN1341.jpg

DSCN1351.jpg
Και με παρεα το Δελφινι Εxpress, ενα μικρο επιβατικο οπου δραστηριοποιειται στα νησια Μηλος και Κιμωλος..
DSCN1370.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο φίλε manoubras 33 απο το αγαπημένο Αγία Μαρίνα Αντιπάρου. Αν είναι εκεί ο πρόεδρος του συνεταιρισμού Κ. Φραγκίσκος  Μωράκης να του δώσεις χαιρετίσματα. :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## ιθακη

απο χθες στην μεγαλη μονιμη,και για της επομενες 6 ημερες,βρισκετε ενα πολυ ομορφο καραβακι με μεγαλο και τρανο ονομα ομως... ο Αχιλλεας

DSCN3684-1.JPG

DSCN3665-2.JPG

DSCN3681-3.JPG

DSCN3672-4.JPG

DSCN3680-5.JPG

αφιερωμενη στους ithakos,captain nionios,appia1978,trelaras,pantelis2009,tss apollon,roi baudoin,rocinante,Leo και σε ολους τους φιλους των δεξαμενων

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο φίλε Ιθάκη, ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση. :Wink:

----------


## trelaras

> απο χθες στην μεγαλη μονιμη,και για της επομενες 6 ημερες,βρισκετε ενα πολυ ομορφο καραβακι με μεγαλο και τρανο ονομα ομως... ο Αχιλλεας
> 
> DSCN3684-1.JPG
> 
> DSCN3665-2.JPG
> 
> DSCN3681-3.JPG
> 
> DSCN3672-4.JPG
> ...


Καταπληκτικες οι φωτογραφιες σου φιλε Ιθακη!!!το χειμωνα που θα ανεβει το ΚΕΦΑΛΟΝΙΑ στην μεγαλη μονιμη θελω να με παρεις παρεα!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

και γω θέλωωωωωωωωω :Wink: .

----------


## ithakos

Μπράβο ξάδεφε υπέροχες φωτογραφίες!!!!!!
Ειδα στο AIS το ΙΟΝΙΣ να πηγαίνει προς πειραιά τώρα.

Επίσης η πλώρη του ΑΧΙΛΕΑΣ θυμίζει το αγαπημένο σε όλους ΚΕΦΑΛΟΝΙΑ!

----------


## ιθακη

> Καταπληκτικες οι φωτογραφιες σου φιλε Ιθακη!!!το χειμωνα που θα ανεβει το ΚΕΦΑΛΟΝΙΑ στην μεγαλη μονιμη θελω να με παρεις παρεα!!!


κατσε να ειμαι πρωτα εγω εδω Φανη και Παντελη και κανονιζουμε




> Μπράβο ξάδεφε υπέροχες φωτογραφίες!!!!!!
> Ειδα στο AIS το ΙΟΝΙΣ να πηγαίνει προς πειραιά τώρα.


υπομονη και θα εχουμε καλο πραμα...




> Επίσης η πλώρη του ΑΧΙΛΕΑΣ θυμίζει το αγαπημένο σε όλους ΚΕΦΑΛΟΝΙΑ!


japanise ξαδερφε...κλασσικο,απαραλακτο,αγαπημενο ιαπωνικο στυλ...

----------


## ιθακη

δευτερη συνεχη μερα παρακολουθησης της ευρητερης ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικης ζωνης του ΟΛΠ,και το σημερινο ρεπορταζ ειναι απο την ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΠΛΩΤΗ του Περαματος,για χαρη της μεγαλης αγαπης μου,και οχι μονο δικια μου αλλα ολων του νομου Κεφαλληνιας και Ιθακης,του μοναδικου *ΙΟΝΙΣ*

στις 11:00 που εφτασα,λογο του οτι δεν ακουγα το ξυπνητηρι  :Mad: ,το κουκλι μας ειχε μπει με την πλωρη στην μεγαλη πλωτη
(η φωτο ειναι τραβηγμενη απο τις ενωμενες γεφυρες-διαδρομους που εννονουν τα παινα της δεαξαμενης-δεν τολμαω να ξανα ανεβω εκει,τρεις και μια μου πηγε) 
ionis-1.JPG

εδω μια μπροστα στο βολβο που σε κανει να νιωθεις δεος
ionis-2.JPG

και μια απο πρυμα μερια που οτι ξεκινησε η υδροβολη
ionis-3.JPG
να επισυμανουμε οτι ειναι η δευτερη επισκεψη του μεσα στο 2010 μιας που ειχε ξανα ερθει στις 9-4-10 

εξαιρετηκα αφιερομενες στους ithakos,captain nionios,appia1978,thanasis89,trelaras,Leo,pantelis  2009,tss apollon,rocinante,roi baudoin,polykas

----------


## Thanasis89

Γιώργη είσαι άρχοντας ! Μαράζι έχω να το φωτογραφήσω αυτό το κουκλί... Σ' Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ ! Να είσαι καλά !  :Wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ, Γιώργο  :Very Happy: 
Περιμένουμε με αγωνία τη συνέχεια  :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Εξαιρετικες φωτο!!!φιλε ιθακη Ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Ιθάκη ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ και απο μένα.
Εδώ ανεβαίνεις στα ετοιμόρροπα του Πειραιά, δεν θα ανέβαινες στο διάδρομο για να βγάλεις την αγάπη σου :Wink: . Εγώ σου λέω όταν ξανα έλθει πάλι θα ανέβεις :Very Happy:  :Razz: .

----------


## trelaras

Ωραιος φιλε Ιθακη!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## costaser

Υπέροχες σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Εχθές παρ' όλο που είχα δουλειές στην Αθήνα δεν μπόρεσα να αντισταθώ και να μην βγάλω μερικές φωτο :Wink: . 
Χαρισμένες σε Ιθάκη, Appia_1978, polykas, Roi Baudoin, LEO, Thanasis89, ithakos, captain nionios, T.S.S. APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, trelaras, manoubras 33 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Razz: 


ΙΟΝΙΣ 01 20-10-2010.jpg

ΙΟΝΙΣ 02 20-10-2010.jpg

ΙΟΝΙΣ 03 20-10-2010.jpg
Το *ΙΟΝΙΣ* ότι φαίνετε απο τα ferryboat και χαμένο στην αγκαλία της μεγάλης δεξαμενής του Περάματος.

----------


## trelaras

Γεια σου Παντελη με τα ωραια σου!!!! :Smile:

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάμε να δούμε και το *Αχιλλέας* χθές το απόγευμα στη μεγάλη του Πειραιά. Χαρισμένες σε όσους προανέφερα και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  :Very Happy: 


ΑΧΙΛΛΕΑΣ 02 20-10-2010.jpg

ΑΧΙΛΛΕΑΣ 03 20-10-2010.jpg

ΑΧΙΛΛΕΑΣ 05 20-10-2010.jpg

ΑΧΙΛΛΕΑΣ 06 20-10-2010.jpg

ΑΧΙΛΛΕΑΣ 07 20-10-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

πάμε να δούμε μερικές ακόμη απο το πανέμορφο Ιονίς? Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους του :Wink:  :Razz: .


ΙΟΝΙΣ 04 20-10-2010.jpg

ΙΟΝΙΣ 05 20-10-2010.jpg

ΙΟΝΙΣ 06 20-10-2010.jpg

----------


## despo

Να εισαι καλά φίλε Παντελή για τις ωραιες φωτογραφίες που πάντα καταχωρείς. Αν δεν κάνω λαθος ειναι το μοναδικό εν ζωή Ελληνικής κατασκευής επιβατηγό πλοίο που δεν έχει (ευτυχως μεχρι τώρα) πέσει θύμα μετονομασιών ?.

----------


## GameManiacGR

Φοβερός ο Παντελής για ακόμη μια φορά!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλοι μου despo & GameManiacGR, για τα καλά σας λόγια. Η επόμενη για σας και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.


ΑΧΙΛΛΕΑΣ 08 20-10-2010.jpg
*Αχιλλέας.* Αφήνοντας το Ήλιο να κάνει τα παιχνίδια του :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## GameManiacGR

Φοβερός!Ευχαριστούμε!!

----------


## zozef

Το B/S Paros μολις μπηκε στη δεξαμενη του Νεοριου,φωτογραφιες αργοτερα !!!!

----------


## basilis.m

αναμενουμε φωτο και περισσοτερες πληροφοριες για τη ζημια στο πλοιο

----------


## Nikos_V

> Το B/S Paros μολις μπηκε στη δεξαμενη του Νεοριου,φωτογραφιες αργοτερα !!!!


Αφιερωμενη στον zozef στον pantelis2009 και σε ολο το *nautilia!!*

PA230378.JPG

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Όπως πάντα άψογος ο Νίκος! Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την φωτογραφία!*

----------


## manoubras 33

Θα συμφωνησω κι εγω με τον Νissos Mykonos! Ευχαριστουμε Νικο για την αμεση ανταποκριση.

----------


## zozef

Στο ναυπηγειο ολοι ειναι μια παρεα!!!
ΝΑΟΣ 08NA.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

> Αφιερωμενη στον zozef στον pantelis2009 και σε ολο το *nautilia!!*
> 
> PA230378.JPG


Ευχαριστώ φίλε για την αφιέρωση, υπέροχη φωτογραφία και υπέροχη παρέα :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## basilis.m

ευχαριστουμε τους συριανους ρεπορτερ

----------


## manoubras 33

Νικο και Ζοζεφ ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτογραφιες σας του *Blue Star Paros* πανω στην δεξαμενη του Νεωριου..
Ακομη μια σημερινη για εσας, για τον Κυριο Παντελη, και ολη την παρεα!
DSCN15077.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

> Νικο και Ζοζεφ ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτογραφιες σας του *Blue Star Paros* πανω στην δεξαμενη του Νεωριου..
> Ακομη μια σημερινη για εσας, για τον Κυριο Παντελη, και ολη την παρεα!
> DSCN15077.jpg


 Φίλε μου υπέροχη φωτο, σ' ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την αφιέρωση και ανταποδίδω με μια παλαιά (αφού δεν υπάρχει επιβατηγό σε δεξαμενή τώρα) απο τις 27/09/2010 όταν το Ionian Queen ξεχείλιζε την μεγάλη του Περάματος :Wink:  :Razz: .


IONIAN QUEEN 34 27-09-2010.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*Μαργαριτα Χ!*
Ενα μικρο επιβατικο βαπορακι της Μυκονου στην Συρο για τον ετησιο καλλωπισμο του..
DSCN1541.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

> *Μαργαριτα Χ!*
> Ενα μικρο επιβατικο βαπορακι της Μυκονου στην Συρο για τον ετησιο καλλωπισμο του..
> DSCN1541.jpg


Σ' ευχαριστούμε φίλε για την ανταπόκριση σου και την ωραία σου φωτο  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

MΑΡΓΑΡΙΤΑ Χ. οπου Χ Χατζηιωαννου.Το δευτερο βαπορακι του Στελλιου Χατζηιωαννου μαζι με το Ορκα

----------


## NikosP

Το Έλυρος χθές στην δεξαμενή της Ελευσίνας.
Elyros deksameni 1.jpg
Elyros deksameni 2.jpg
Για τους Leo,Vinman,Trakman,Nikos_V,Sylver23,dokimakos21,
leonidas,Rocinante,Maroulis Nikos & TSS Apollon

----------


## vinman

> Το Έλυρος χθές στην δεξαμενή της Ελευσίνας.
> Elyros deksameni 1.jpg
> Elyros deksameni 2.jpg
> Για τους Leo,Vinman,Trakman,Nikos_V,Sylver23,dokimakos21,
> leonidas,Rocinante,Maroulis Nikos & TSS Apollon


Να και οι βολτούλες στα πέριξ... :Very Happy: 
Πανέμορφες Νίκο!!
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραίες φωτο φίλε NikosP, ευχαριστούμε :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Rocinante

> Το Έλυρος χθές στην δεξαμενή της Ελευσίνας.
> Elyros deksameni 1.jpg
> Elyros deksameni 2.jpg
> Για τους Leo,Vinman,Trakman,Nikos_V,Sylver23,dokimakos21,
> leonidas,Rocinante,Maroulis Nikos & TSS Apollon


 Να και ο φιλος μου ο Νικος οπαδος της Ελευσινας  :Very Happy: 
Να σε καλα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Styra Diamond το έχουν βγάλει έξω στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή για αλλαγή μπάλας. φωτο απο τις 03/11/2010. χαρισμένες σε T.S.S APOLLON, Thanasis89, panagiotis78, laz94, noulos, IONIAN STAR, joyrider, rocinante, vinman, NikosP, BEN BRUCE, manoubras 33, basilis.m, Γιάννης Τ και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος και του πλοίου :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

STYRA DIAMOND 844 03-11-2010.jpg

STYRA DIAMOND 845.jpg

STYRA DIAMOND 846.jpg

STYRA DIAMOND 847.jpg

STYRA DIAMOND 848.jpg

----------


## basilis.m

> Το Styra Diamond το έχουν βγάλει έξω στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή για αλλαγή μπάλας. φωτο απο τις 03/11/2010. χαρισμένες σε T.S.S APOLLON, Thanasis89, panagiotis78, laz94, noulos, IONIAN STAR, joyrider, rocinante, vinman, NikosP, BEN BRUCE, manoubras 33, basilis.m, Γιάννης Τ και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος και του πλοίου.
> 
> STYRA DIAMOND 844 03-11-2010.jpg
> 
> STYRA DIAMOND 845.jpg
> 
> STYRA DIAMOND 846.jpg
> 
> STYRA DIAMOND 847.jpg
> ...


παντα εντυπωσιακες εικονες μας μεταφερεις 
ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## laz94

> Το Styra Diamond το έχουν βγάλει έξω στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή για αλλαγή μπάλας. φωτο απο τις 03/11/2010. χαρισμένες σε T.S.S APOLLON, Thanasis89, panagiotis78, laz94, noulos, IONIAN STAR, joyrider, rocinante, vinman, NikosP, BEN BRUCE, manoubras 33, basilis.m, Γιάννης Τ και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος και του πλοίου.
> 
> STYRA DIAMOND 844 03-11-2010.jpg
> 
> STYRA DIAMOND 845.jpg
> 
> STYRA DIAMOND 846.jpg
> 
> STYRA DIAMOND 847.jpg
> ...


Παντελή απορώ τι άλλο θα δούμε από σ'ενα! :Very Happy: 
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καταπληκτικες!!!  ευχαριστουμε τον φιλο pantelis2009!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και το Κανάρης στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στις 03/11/2010. Δυστυχώς συνβαίνει και στις καλύτερες οικογένειες. Έμεινα απο μπαταρία, γιατί τραβούσα απο Ερέτρια έως και Πέραμα. Γι' αυτό μόνο 1 φωτο. Σήμερα που ξαναπήγα είχε πέσει στη θάλασσα, όποτε η συνέχεια κάποια στιγμή στο θέμα του :Wink: . Χαρισμένες σε όσους προανέφερα :Razz: .

ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ 01 03-11-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

¶λλες 2 φωτο απο το πλοίο. Χαρισμένες σε όσους προανέφερα :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

STYRA DIAMOND 849.jpg

STYRA DIAMOND 850.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Όταν δεξαμενίζονται στην Ελευσίνα τα θηρία...Πολύ υγρασία ρε παιδί όμως..._



polykas-0.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

κι ομως Γιώργο, η υγρασία αλλά και το καΐκι δίνουν μια ξεχωριστή νότα στη φωτογραφία. μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ !!!

----------


## dokimakos21

Ας δούμε το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ ΠΑΛΑΣ μαζί με το ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ Β. στην Ελευσίνα...PB044563.jpg
...αλλά και το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ ΠΑΛΑΣ μόνο του...

PB044565.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φίλε dokimakos21, ευχαριστούμε :Wink: .

----------


## parianos

Ειδα πριν στη σελιδα ais στις φωτο του Νησος Ροδος και οτι ανεβηκε ηδη χθες στην δεξαμενη Περαματος και απο οτι βλεπω κανενας απο σας δεν πηγε να βγαλει καποιες φωτο και ηθελα να δω πως ειναι το "γυμνο" του.....

----------


## pantelis2009

κάνε λίγο υπομονή φίλε parianos και σε λίγο έρχονταιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι. 
Γιατί το Nautilia.gr είναι παντού. Όρισμένες θα βγούν κλειστές ....για ευνόητους λογους :Wink: .

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους. Όπως είπαμε το Nautilia.gr είναι παντού. Κοντινές φωτο όμως απο τα επίμαχα σημεία, το σκέφτηκα ξανα και δεν θα ανεβάσω. Δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζονται σε ένα καραβολατρικό forum. 
Φωτο λοιπόν απο το δεξαμενισμό του θηρίου της HELLENIC SEAWAYS το Νήσος Ρόδος που ξεχείλιζε απο τη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος, χαρισμένες σε CORFU (ευχαριστώ που ήλθες να με δείς), LEO, T.S.S. APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, vinman, parianos, polykas, costaser, sylver23, nkr, laz94, hayabusa, dokimakos21, Nisos Mykonos, DimitrisT, manoubras 33, Nikos_V, IONIAN STAR, joyrider, noulos, Κάρολος, Ιθάκη, Thanasis89 και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών που ξέχασα :Wink:  

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ 52 14-11-2010.jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ 53 14-11-2010.jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ 54 14-11-2010.jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ 55 14-11-2010.jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ 56 14-11-2010.jpg

----------


## konigi

Και ωραίος και σωστός!!!

----------


## harlek

Πως να γυρίσει το τέρας μ' αυτό το thrusteraki?!!  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάμε να δούμε και το Styra Diamond σε σημερινές του φωτο στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή. Η μπάλα φτιάχτηκε, οι προπέλες μπήκαν και το πλοίο βάφτηκε. Χαρισμένες σε όσους προαναφέρω και τους φίλους konigi &  harlek :Wink:  :Razz: .

STYRA DIAMOND 855 15-11-2010.jpg

STYRA DIAMOND 856.jpg

STYRA DIAMOND 857.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ-Στην Ελευσινα πριν απο λιγο..
PB154623.jpg

----------


## diagoras

> Πως να γυρίσει το τέρας μ' αυτό το thrusteraki?!!


Eντελως σωστος φιλε harlek :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Μερικές ακόμη!!!! Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους :Wink:  :Razz: .

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ 57 14-11-2010.jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ 58 14-11-2010.jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ 60 14-11-2010.jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ 65 14-11-2010.jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ 68 14-11-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΚΑΠΤΑΝ ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ σήμερα 15-11-2010 στο ναυπηγείο Κελαϊδή για την ετήσια του. χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, Tasos@@@, panagiotis78, CORFU, costaser, Appia_1978, JIMMARG75, Nissos Mykonos,noulos, laz94, IONIAN STAR, joyrider, GamemaniacGR, sylver23, GiorgosVitz, manoubras33 και όλους τους φίλους της κλασικής παντόφλας :Wink:  :Razz: .

ΚΑΠΤΑΝ ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ 01 15-11-2010.jpg

ΚΑΠΤΑΝ ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ 02 15-11-2010.jpg

----------


## Chosen_12

> Μερικές ακόμη!!!! Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 115568
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 115569
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 115570
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 115571
> ...


Το τελευταίο ποιό καράβι είναι?

----------


## pantelis2009

To ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ ΣΤΑΡ σήμερα 15-11-2010 στο ναυπηγείο Μεταξά. 
Επιτέλους έφυγε απο κεί το κουφάρι του Δανέζικου της SAMSOETRAFIKKEN και βγηκε πλοίο για ετήσια. χαρισμένες σε όσους προανέφερα και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών :Wink: :roll:.

ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ ΣΤΑΡ 01 15-11-2010.jpg

ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ ΣΤΑΡ 02 15-11-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

> Το τελευταίο ποιό καράβι είναι?


 Το ίδιο με τις προηγούμενες, το Νήσος Ρόδος

----------


## GameManiacGR

Φοβερός για μια ακόμη φορά Παντελή!Ευχαριστούμε για την αφιέρωση!

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Υπεροχες φοτο φιλε Παντελη,σε ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση !!!  :Wink:

----------


## ιθακη

στις 15-11-10 στην μεγαλη μονιμη του Βασιλειαδη,το *Βικεντζος Κορναρος*

DSCN3947a.JPG

DSCN3942b.JPG

DSCN3937c.JPG

DSCN3935d.JPG

αφιερομενες στους ithako,Leo,captain nionio,appia1978,Pantelis2009,polykas,trelaras,Gam  eManiacGr,ionian star,captain4,καρολος,tss apollon,thanasis89,nkr και σε οσους ξεχνω

----------


## karavofanatikos

Έχω μια απορία σχετικά με τη δεξαμενή του Βασιλειάδη. Η είσοδος επιτρέπεται??

----------


## ιθακη

> Σήμερα στην μεγάλη του Βασειλιάδη η αμφίδρομη παντόφλα Γλυκοφιλούσσα ΙΙ, πάντα με εντυπωσίαζε το μέγεθος της, αλλά όταν είδα ότι γέμισε η δεξαμενή όχι μόνο σε μήκος αλλά και σε πλάτος εξτασιάστηκα.....


καπετανιε δες ομως τι εγινε σημερα με τον Κορναρο...πραγματικα η δεξαμενη δεν ειχε ουτε ενα βαζο ελευθερο...
εδω λοιπον εξτασιαστηκα εγω.Οι επομενες ειδικα αφιερομενες σε σενα καπτεν

μια γενικη απο το γηπεδο του βολει,που ηταν το μονο σημειο που μπορουσα να φωτογραφησω ολο το πλοιο
DSCN3978aa.JPG

το μοναδικο βαζο που δεν πατουσε το πλοιο
DSCN3933bb.jpg

στα πλαινα το κυτος ακου,πουσε στο τελευταιο σκαλι της δεξαμενης
DSCN3944cc.JPG

και ο καταπελτης λιγο ελειψε να ακουμπαει το θυροπλοιο
DSCN3952dd.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχο-καταπληκτικό φωτορεπορτάζ απο τον φίλο Ιθάκη και σ' ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση :Wink: .
Ας δούμε τις τελευταίες απο την επίσκεψη μου στο Νήσος Ρόδος. Χαρισμένες σε σένα, όσους προαναφέρω και όλους τους λάτρης των δεξαμενισμών :Wink: .

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ 59 14-11-2010.jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ 66 14-11-2010.jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ 67 14-11-2010.jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ 69 14-11-2010.jpg

----------


## parianos

Τωρα ειδα τις φωτο σου Παντελη και ειναι υπεροχες! Σε ευχαριστω πολυ, να΄σαι καλα και ειδα αυτα που ηθελα και πραγματι ειναι γιγανταιο το πλοιο.....

----------


## ithakos

παιδιά υπέροχες οι φωτογραφίες......ξάδερφε δενέχασες χρόνο..........επίσης το ceed κόμα γυαλίζει.

----------


## sylver23

> Έχω μια απορία σχετικά με τη δεξαμενή του Βασιλειάδη. Η είσοδος επιτρέπεται??


Σε καμμία δεξαμενή δεν επιτρέπεται η είσοδος.
Ο κάθε ένας που μας παρουσιάζει φωτογραφίες είτε έχει πάρει κάποια άδεια είτε εισέρχεται με δική του ευθύνη.
Το έχουμε συζητήσει και παλαιότερα οτι χρειάζεται μεγάλη προσοχή καθώς μπορεί να υποστείς ποινικές κυρώσεις εάν γίνεις αντιληπτός απο τους φύλακες ή τις λιμενικές αρχές.

----------


## ιθακη

> παιδιά υπέροχες οι φωτογραφίες......ξάδερφε δενέχασες χρόνο..........επίσης το ceed κόμα γυαλίζει.


πωωως μεσα στη λασπη εχει γινει απο τις υδροροες...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Γιωργαρε ευγε, ευγε φιλε μου!!! Πολυ καλες και κατατοπιστικες φωτογραφιες του αγαπημενου γεροντα. Φετος οι ανθωρποι θα εχουν χρονο να κανουν σοβαρη δουλεια γιατι περυσι ηταν με την ψυχη στο στομα και δε νομιζω να εκαναν καν δεξαμενισμο. Σ' ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Και μία του Styra Diamond ακόμη. Χαρισμένη σε CORFU, LEO, T.S.S. APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, vinman, parianos, polykas, costaser, sylver23, nkr, laz94, hayabusa, dokimakos21, Nisos Mykonos, DimitrisT, manoubras 33, Nikos_V, IONIAN STAR, joyrider, noulos, Κάρολος, Ιθάκη, Thanasis89, captain nionio, appia1978, captain4, nkr, trelaras, ithakos και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών που ξέχασα :Sad:  :Wink: .

STYRA DIAMOND 858.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Tο Γεώργιος βγήκε και αυτό για τη 2ετία του στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη για να είναι έτοιμο το καλοκαίρι για Αιδηψό. Χαρισμένες σε όσους προαναφέρω :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 48 15-11-2010.jpg

ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 49 15-11-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ό φίλος CORFU μου είπε ότι το Αγία Τριάδα έρχετε για δεξαμενισμό. Ο φίλος LEO μου είπε ότι έρχετε στου Παναγιωτάκη και γώ πήγα και το φωτογράφισα την ώρα που το βγάζανε :Wink: 
Χαρισμένες σε CORFU, LEO, T.S.S. APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, vinman, parianos, polykas, costaser, sylver23, nkr, laz94, hayabusa, dokimakos21, Nisos Mykonos, DimitrisT, manoubras 33, Nikos_V, IONIAN STAR, joyrider, noulos, Κάρολος, Ιθάκη, Thanasis89, captain nionio, appia1978, captain4, nkr, trelaras, ithakos, panagiotis78,  και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών που ξέχασα :Very Happy: . 

ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΔΑ 16 17-11-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΔΑ 17 17-11-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΔΑ 18 17-11-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΔΑ 19 17-11-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΔΑ 20 17-11-2010.jpg

----------


## laz94

Φίλε Παντελή ευχαριστώ για τις αφιερώσεις!!! Να ΄σαι καλα!

----------


## parianos

Εχω μια απορια φιλε Παντελη, το Styra Diamond που κανει δρομολογιο;

----------


## pantelis2009

> Εχω μια απορια φιλε Παντελη, το Styra Diamond που κανει δρομολογιο;


Στύρα-Αγ. Μαρίνα φίλε  parianos :Wink: .

----------


## pantelis2009

Και οι τελευταίες απο τη σημερινή του φωτογράφηση. Αν μπορέσω θα πάω και αύριο. χαρισμένες σε όσους προαναφέρω και τον φίλο parianos :Wink:  :Razz: .

ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΔΑ 21 17-11-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΔΑ 22 17-11-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΔΑ 23 17-11-2010.jpg

----------


## parianos

Σε ευχαριστω φιλε pantelis2009 για την πολυτιμη σου πληροφορια και ωραιες οι φωτο σου και να συνεχισεις να φωτογραφιζεις....θα σου αφιερωσω καποτε φωτο μου....

----------


## CORFU

γιασου ρε Παντελη με τα ομορφα σου παντου και παντα

----------


## leo85

> Και οι τελευταίες απο τη σημερινή του φωτογράφηση. Αν μπορέσω θα πάω και αύριο. χαρισμένες σε όσους προαναφέρω και τον φίλο parianos.
> 
> ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΔΑ 21 17-11-2010.jpg
> 
> ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΔΑ 22 17-11-2010.jpg
> 
> ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΔΑ 23 17-11-2010.jpg


 Σε ευχαριστω φιλε pantelis2009 πολυ ωραιες φοτο :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pantelis2009

Πριν μιά βδομάδα που ανέβασε φωτο απο το Αργοναύτης Τ ο φίλος CORFU έγραψα, ότι ήταν ώρα του να έλθει για συντήρηση (δεν έλεγα και να βρώ δουλειά :Sad: ). Σήμερα το πρωΐ που πήγα για το Colossus το είδα που το βγάζανε στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και δεν έχασα ευκαιρία. 
Χαρισμένες σε CORFU, LEO, T.S.S. APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, vinman, leo85, parianos, polykas, costaser, sylver23, nkr, laz94, hayabusa, dokimakos21, Nisos Mykonos, DimitrisT, manoubras 33, Nikos_V, IONIAN STAR, joyrider, noulos, Κάρολος, Ιθάκη, Thanasis89, captain nionio, Appia1978, captain4, nkr, trelaras, ithakos, panagiotis78, xara, Tasos@@@, Trakman, GameManiacGR και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών που ξέχασα :Wink:  :Very Happy: . 


ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗΣ Τ 07 24-11-2010.jpg

ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗΣ Τ 09.jpg

ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗΣ Τ 11.jpg

ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗΣ Τ 12.jpg

ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗΣ Τ 13.jpg

----------


## GameManiacGR

Ευχαριστούμε για το ρεπορτάζ σου φίλε Παντελή!!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Αψογος οπως παντα φιλε Παντελη!! :Wink: 
Να'σαι καλα!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Κατερίνα Στάρ συνεχίζει την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Μεταξά.
Xαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, Tasos@@@, panagiotis78, CORFU, costaser, Appia_1978, JIMMARG75, Nissos Mykonos,noulos, laz94, IONIAN STAR, joyrider, GamemaniacGR, sylver23, GiorgosVitz, manoubras33, leo85, parianos, και όλους τους φίλους της κλασικής παντόφλας:wink::razz:.

ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ ΣΤΑΡ 01 25-11-2010.jpg

ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ ΣΤΑΡ 02 25-11-2010.jpg

ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ ΣΤΑΡ 03 25-11-2010.jpg

----------


## leo85

Σε ευχαριστω pantelis2009 πολυ ωραιες φωτο :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## parianos

Πολυ ωραιες οι φωτο σου pantelis.....

----------


## CORFU

Παντελη πιο ειναι διπλα??

----------


## pantelis2009

Όλα τα παίρνει το μάτι σου :Wink: , αλλά και το δικό μου δεν πάει πίσω. 
ro/ro Γεωργία Μ λοιπόν στο ναυπηγείο Μεταξά για συντήρηση. Πρέπει να δουλεύει κάπου Σπέτσες ή Ερμιόνη. Όποιος γνωρίζει κάτι περισότερο, δεκτό. Χαρισμένες σε όσους προαναφέρω :Razz:  

ΓΕΩΡΓΙΑ Μ 01 25-11-2010.jpg

ΓΕΩΡΓΙΑ Μ 02 25-11-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάμε να δούμε και το Μαρία Π που έχει βγεί για συντήρηση στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή. Η προπέλες πήγαν για έλεγχο, οι άξονες ελέγχτηκαν και το μινιάρισμα έχει ξεκινήσει. Χαρισμένες σε όσους προαναφέρω :Wink:  :Razz: .

ΜΑΡΙΑ Π 11.jpg

ΜΑΡΙΑ Π 12.jpg

ΜΑΡΙΑ Π 13.jpg

ΜΑΡΙΑ Π 14.jpg

ΜΑΡΙΑ Π 15.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ωραιοις ο pantelis 2009 οπως παντα.Ο Αργοναυτης Ι παντως ειναι υπερπαντοφλα.Εχει καμια σχεση με τον αργοναυτη του ορωπου ερετρειας?

----------


## Leo

Σαν κατασκευή μπορεί να διαφέρει, αλλά η κατάσταση της δεν είναι καλή. Την ταξίδεψα πριν αρκετό καιρό και έχει ένα θέμα μέσα έξω. Δεν χρειάζεται να μπούμε σε λεπτομέρειες. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι θα πάρει σειρά η γραμμή για εκσυγχρονισμό του στόλου της.

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους.  
Flyingcat 2 στις 25/11/2010 στο syncrolift του Σπανόπουλου. 
Χαρισμένες σε όσους αναφέρω και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

FLYINGCAT 2 05 25-11-2010.jpg

FLYINGCAT 2 06.jpg

FLYINGCAT 2 07.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To Αγία Τριάδα όπως το είδε ο φακός μου στις 24/11/2010 στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένες σε CORFU, LEO, T.S.S. APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, vinman, leo85, parianos, polykas, costaser, sylver23, nkr, laz94, hayabusa, dokimakos21, Nisos Mykonos, DimitrisT, manoubras 33, Nikos_V, IONIAN STAR, joyrider, noulos, Κάρολος, Ιθάκη, Thanasis89, captain nionio, appia1978, captain4, nkr, trelaras, ithakos, panagiotis78, και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών που ξέχασα.

ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΔΑ 24 24-11-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΔΑ 25 24-11-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΔΑ 26 24-11-2010.jpg

----------


## costaser

_Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Παντελή για τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες._

----------


## manoubras 33

*Superferry II*
Σταδιο εργασιων.Περναν οι μερες, ομορφαινει και το περιμενουμε..!
Σημερινη φωτογραφια.
DSCN1749.jpg
Για ολους εσας!

----------


## arne

Here you can see that the buwrudder have bean removed.
See the photo on the SFII item Rgds, Arne

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αργοναύτης συνέχιζε εχθές την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Χαρισμένη σε όλους εσάς που αγαπάτε το θέμα :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗΣ 14 28-11-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Αλλά και το Αγία Τριάδα δίπλα του προχωρά. :Wink:  :Very Happy: . Για όλους εσάς τους φίλους που θέλετε να μαθαίνετε.

ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΔΑ 28 28-11-2010.jpg

----------


## parianos

pantelis,το Αγια Τριαδα κανει δρομολογιο Λευκιμμη-Παξοι σωστα?

----------


## CORFU

Λευκιμμη-Ηγουμενιτσα φιλε parianos

----------


## koukou

Σαν να πείρε το μάτι μου το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΙ σήμερα στον δίαυλο προς Ελευσίνα….. δεν πρόλαβε βέβαια να το πάρει και η φωτογραφική μου μηχανή…. χαχαχα

----------


## parianos

> Λευκιμμη-Ηγουμενιτσα φιλε parianos


Ευχαριστω φιλε CORFU για την πληροφορια σου....

----------


## pantelis2009

Την απάντηση στην έδωσε ο φίλος CORFU, φίλε parianos. Εγώ να προσθέσω ότι αύριο κατα της 09.00 κάνει μπανάκι :Wink: .

Φίλε koukou καλά το πήρε το μάτι σου. Στις 11.50 ενώ έπινα καφεδάκι στα Σελήνια έκείνο περνούσε έξω απο το ΝΜΔ και γω είχα την μηχανή μαζί μου :Wink:  :Razz: .

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αγία Θεοδώρα μετά την καθυστέρηση που είχε στον Ισθμό λόγο συντήρησης του, σήμερα το πρωΐ μπήκε στη μικρή δεξαμενή του Περάματος για την συντήρηση του. Φωτογραφημένο απο την Κυνόσουρα. 
Χαρισμένες σε CORFU, LEO, T.S.S. APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, vinman, leo85, parianos, polykas, costaser, sylver23, nkr, laz94, hayabusa, dokimakos21, Nisos Mykonos, DimitrisT, manoubras 33, Nikos_V, IONIAN STAR, joyrider, noulos, Κάρολος, Ιθάκη, Νικόλας, Thanasis89, captain nionio, Αppia1978, captain4, nkr, trelaras, ithakos, panagiotis78, SEA PILOT, TOM και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών που ξέχασα :Wink: :shock:.


ΑΓΙΑ ΘΕΟΔΩΡΑ 22 30-11-2010.jpg

----------


## costaser

*Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Παντελή κουκλάκι θα γίνει το Αγία θεοδώρα.*

----------


## leo85

> Το Αγία Θεοδώρα μετά την καθυστέρηση που είχε στον Ισθμό λόγο συντήρησης του, σήμερα το πρωΐ μπήκε στη μικρή δεξαμενή του Περάματος για την συντήρηση του. Φωτογραφημένο απο την Κυνόσουρα. 
> Χαρισμένες σε CORFU, LEO, T.S.S. APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, vinman, leo85, parianos, polykas, costaser, sylver23, nkr, laz94, hayabusa, dokimakos21, Nisos Mykonos, DimitrisT, manoubras 33, Nikos_V, IONIAN STAR, joyrider, noulos, Κάρολος, Ιθάκη, Νικόλας, Thanasis89, captain nionio, Αppia1978, captain4, nkr, trelaras, ithakos, panagiotis78, SEA PILOT, TOM και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών που ξέχασα:shock:.
> 
> 
> ΑΓΙΑ ΘΕΟΔΩΡΑ 22 30-11-2010.jpg


 Παντελη και για Κ.....Α την μηχανι μαζι την εχεις :Cool:  Σε ευχαριστουμε για την ενειμερωση :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αγία Τριάδα τελειώνει με την συντήρηση του και απ' ότι έμαθα αύριο θα κάνει μπανάκι. Αν προλάβω αύριο θα πάω να τραβήξω Video+ Φωτο :Wink: . Προσέξτε πόσο κοντά είναι με το Αργοναύτης. 
Χαρισμένες σε όσους αναφέρω και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών. :Razz: 

ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΔΑ 29 30-11-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΔΑ 30 30-11-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΔΑ 31 30-11-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΔΑ 32 30-11-2010.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Σ' ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε Παντελη,για της αφιερωσεις !!! Να σαι καλα..!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## CORFU

ομορφεs φωτο φιλε . Νομιζω οτι το Αγια Τριαδα χρησιμοποιει δυο μηχανεs και οχι τρειs. Αντε ομορφυνε το Περαμα με το Αγια Θεοδωρα................ αυτο το KERKIRA LINES τα κανει ολα.

----------


## Nikos_V

> Το Αγία Θεοδώρα μετά την καθυστέρηση που είχε στον Ισθμό λόγο συντήρησης του, σήμερα το πρωΐ μπήκε στη μικρή δεξαμενή του Περάματος για την συντήρηση του. Φωτογραφημένο απο την Κυνόσουρα. 
> Χαρισμένες σε CORFU, LEO, T.S.S. APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, vinman, leo85, parianos, polykas, costaser, sylver23, nkr, laz94, hayabusa, dokimakos21, Nisos Mykonos, DimitrisT, manoubras 33, Nikos_V, IONIAN STAR, joyrider, noulos, Κάρολος, Ιθάκη, Νικόλας, Thanasis89, captain nionio, Αppia1978, captain4, nkr, trelaras, ithakos, panagiotis78, SEA PILOT, TOM και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών που ξέχασα:shock:.
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 117221


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε pantelis2009!!
Εισε παντου :Very Happy: !!

----------


## ithakos

Φίλε Παντελή πάντα μας εντυπωσιάζεις με τις ΦΩΤΟ σου.Ευχαριστούμε πολύ και περιμένουμε πάντα κάτι καινούριο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε CORFU είχες δίκιο ότι χρησιμοποιούσε 2 μηχανές. Απο δω και πέρα θα χρησιμοποιεί και τις 3  :Wink: . Πάμε να δούμε μερικά χαρακτηριστικά απο το υπέροχο Αγία Τριάδα. Έχει μήκος 58 μέτρα,και πλάτος 14,80. Η κίνηση του γίνετε με 2 μηχανές Guascor που αποδίδουν 442 ίππους εκάστη και μία ολοκαίνουργια Doosan που αποδίδει 750 ίππους. Η υπηρεσιακή του ταχύτητα είναι 10 μίλια. Ας δούμε λοιπόν μηχανοστάσιο. Παρ' όλο που ήταν καρνάγιο, ήταν πεντακάθαρο και πολύ τακτοποιημένο.
Ευχαριστώ το γιό του πλοιοκτήτη Νίκο που μου επέτρεψε να ανέβω στο πλοίο και να το φωτογραφίσω, γαι να το δείτε όλοι εσείς οι φίλοι του Nautilia.gr.
Χαρισμένες σε όλο το πλήρωμα και CORFU, LEO, T.S.S. APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, vinman, leo85, parianos, polykas, costaser, sylver23, nkr, laz94, hayabusa, dokimakos21, Nisos Mykonos, DimitrisT, manoubras 33, Nikos_V, IONIAN STAR, joyrider, noulos, Κάρολος, Ιθάκη, Νικόλας, Thanasis89, captain nionio, Αppia1978, captain4, trelaras, ithakos, panagiotis78, SEA PILOT, TOM και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών που ξέχασα :Wink:  :Razz: .

ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΔΑ 50 01-12-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΔΑ 51 01-12-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΔΑ 52 01-12-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΔΑ 53 01-12-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΔΑ 54 01-12-2010.jpg
συνεχίζετε....

----------


## costaser

Σε άψογη κατάσταση το μηχανοστάσιο.
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις φωτογραφίες φίλε Παντελή

----------


## Apostolos

Τέτοια καθαριότητα θα την ζήλευαν πολλά άλλα πλοία της ηλικίας του και με πολύ "καλύτερες" εταιρίες!

----------


## pantelis2009

Έτσι όπως τα λές είναι φίλε Apostolos. Καλοσυντηρημένο και με ένα πλήρωμα να σε εξυπηρετήση και να απαντήσει σε ότι το ρωτήσεις. Σήμερα το πρωΐ έκανε το μπανάκι του και μετά (όπως θα δούμε στην πορεία) πήγε στο Καματερό για να γίνουν οι υπόλοιπες επιθεωρήσεις, όπου θα μείνει για καμιά εβδομάδα ακόμη. Στις φωτο δεν βοηθούσε και ο ήλιος που ήταν κόντρα :Sad: .
Οι επόμενες φωτο χαρισμένες σε σένα και όσους αναφέρω :Wink: .

ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΔΑ 34 01-12-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΔΑ 35 01-12-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΔΑ 36 01-12-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΔΑ 38 01-12-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΔΑ 40 01-12-2010.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Σ' ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου !!!  :Wink:  Υπεροχες φοτο..!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Sorry αλλά η 2η φωτο είναι απο το Αργοναύτης :Sad: .

----------


## CORFU

Eυχαριστω Παντελη και αν μπορειs μπεs και μια βολτα στο Αργοναυτηs

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάμε να δούμε και το Νήσος Πόρος που ήλθε και βγήκε για συντήρηση στου Παναγιωτάκη, πρίν κάνει μπανάκι το Αγία Τριάδα. 
Χαρισμένες σε όσους προαναφέρω, τον φίλο  mike_rodos (που του χαλασε η φωτογραφική) και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών :Wink:  :Razz: .

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΠΟΡΟΣ 16 01-12-2010.jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΠΟΡΟΣ 17.jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΠΟΡΟΣ 18.jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΠΟΡΟΣ 19.jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΠΟΡΟΣ 20.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάμε να δούμε μερικές ακόμη απο το Αγία Τριάδα?
Χαρισμένες σε όσους προαναφέρω :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΔΑ 40 01-12-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΔΑ 41 01-12-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΔΑ 42 01-12-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΔΑ 47 01-12-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΔΑ 48 01-12-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Nαδούμε και το Αγία Θεοδώρα που προχωρά την συντήρηση του στη μικρή του περάματος :Wink: .
Χαρισμένες σε όλο το πλήρωμα και CORFU, LEO, T.S.S. APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, vinman, leo85, parianos, polykas, costaser, sylver23, nkr, laz94, hayabusa, dokimakos21, Nisos Mykonos, DimitrisT, manoubras 33, Nikos_V, IONIAN STAR, joyrider, noulos, Κάρολος, Ιθάκη, Νικόλας, Thanasis89, captain nionio, Αppia1978, captain4, trelaras, ithakos, panagiotis78, SEA PILOT, TOM και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών που ξέχασα:wink::razz:

ΑΓΙΑ ΘΕΟΔΩΡΑ 24 02-12-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΑ ΘΕΟΔΩΡΑ 25.jpg

ΑΓΙΑ ΘΕΟΔΩΡΑ 26.jpg

ΑΓΙΑ ΘΕΟΔΩΡΑ 27.jpg

----------


## CORFU

γεμισε το Περαμα Κερκυρα ρε παιδι μου  :Wink:  {Αγια Θεοδωρα-Αγια Τριαδα}

----------


## costaser

_Παντελή μοναδικός όπως πάντα.
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ._

----------


## pantelis2009

> γεμισε το Περαμα Κερκυρα ρε παιδι μου  {Αγια Θεοδωρα-Αγια Τριαδα}


Kαι την Δευτέρα πρωϊ-πρωϊ θα είναι εδώ και ο Νηρέας :Wink:  :Razz: .

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού ο Cpt. του Αγία Τριάδα πήρε τα απαιτούμενα χαρτιά για την καθέλκυση, η σκάλα φεύγει στις 12.00 και ξεκινά η διαδικασία με τις τακαρίες. Μέσα σε 16 λεπτά το πλοίο ήταν στο νερό.  :Wink:  :Razz: 
Χαρισμένες σε όσους αναφέρω και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών.

ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΔΑ 56.jpg

ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΔΑ 57.jpg

ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΔΑ 58.jpg

ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΔΑ 59.jpg

ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΔΑ 60.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάμε να δούμε Video τις τακαρίες απο το Αγία Τριάδα να φεύγουν. 
Χαρισμένο σε όλους εσας τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών :Wink:  :Razz: .

----------


## parianos

Ο συνφορουμιτης μας ο pantelis2009 εκανε φοβερα πραγματα με τις φωτογραφιες του...μπραβο του....

----------


## CORFU

ονορφο video και με ομορφη μουσικη υποκρουση :Wink: 
video απο την καθελκυση δεν εχει :Razz:  :Razz:  :Confused:

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού ξέρεις ότι τα ανεβάζω λίγα-λίγα (για να σας παιδεύω) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . φωτο λοιπόν απο την καθέλκυση και μετά .....video. Χαρισμένες σε όσους αναφέρω :Wink: . 

ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΔΑ 63.jpg

ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΔΑ 64.jpg

ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΔΑ 65.jpg

ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΔΑ 66.jpg

ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΔΑ 67.jpg

----------


## costaser

_Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Παντελή.
¶ντε να δούμε και ταχύτητα με τη νέα Doosan._

----------


## pantelis2009

Nα δούμε τώρα την καθέλκυση του Αγία Τριάδα στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και μόλις πέφτει στο νερό βάζει μπροστά και εξαφανίζετε προς το Καματερό. Χαρισμένο σε όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών και τους ευχαριστώ για τα καλά τους λόγια :Wink: . Η συνέχεια των φωτο πλέον στο θέμα του πλοίου.

----------


## ιθακη

Παντελο,εγω απο την μερια μου ερωτευτηκα τον Αργοναυτη....ειδικα την πρυμνη του

----------


## costaser

> Nα δούμε τώρα την καθέλκυση του Αγία Τριάδα στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και μόλις πέφτει στο νερό βάζει μπροστά και εξαφανίζετε προς το Καματερό. Χαρισμένο σε όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών και τους ευχαριστώ για τα καλά τους λόγια. Η συνέχεια των φωτο πλέον στο θέμα του πλοίου.


*Τέλειο το video. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Παντελή για το υλικό απο τη παραμονή του πλοίου στο ναυπηγείο.*

----------


## leo85

Μπραβο Παντελη πολυ ωραιο το βιντεακι και το ρεπορταζ που μας δινεις σε ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕΕΕΕ!!!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pantelis2009

Αργοναύτης λοιπόν απο τις 01/12 για τον φίλο Ιθάκη που ερωτεύτηκε την πρύμνη του και όλους τους φίλους που αναφέρω :Wink:  :Very Happy: . 

ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗΣ 16.jpg

ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗΣ 17.jpg

ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗΣ 18.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

super παντοφλα....η πρυμνη της μου αρεσει γιατι θυμηζει πλοιο κανονικο....ευχαριστω Παντελο

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφήσαμε όμως παραπονεμένο το Νήσος Πόρος. Πάμε λοιπόν να το δούμε να βγαίνει σιγά-σιγά στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Πρίν ακόμη βγεί όλο απο το νερό (όπως βλέπετε στην τελευταία φωτο) είχε αρχίσει η υδροβολή και ήταν κάτι που σχολιάστηκε θετικά απο τον πλοιοκτήτη προς τον κ. Παναγιωτάκη. Συγκεκριμένα του είπε.... αυτή είναι εξυπηρέτηση :Wink:  :Very Happy: .
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών.

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΠΟΡΟΣ 22.jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΠΟΡΟΣ 23.jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΠΟΡΟΣ 24.jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΠΟΡΟΣ 25.jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΠΟΡΟΣ 26.jpg

----------


## renion

Παντελη, ειναι πραγματικα πολυ ομορφες οι φωτογραφιες και τα στιγμιοτυπα απο τα ναυπηγεια!

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!

ΥΓ, ο Αργοναυτης, εχει μεγαλη γοητεια.....πλωρα, πρυμα, πανοραμικα....

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Παντελή  :Very Happy: 
Παίζει καμία από το εσωτερικό του πρώην Μεγανήσι;

----------


## pantelis2009

Ακόμη όχι φίλε Appia_1978. Απο την ημέρα που βγήκε δεν ξανα πήγα. Ελπίζω να πάω αύριο :Wink: .

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάμε να δούμε και το Flyingcat 2 που είναι ανεβασμένο στο Synchrolift στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου απο τις 25/11/2010 και το είχα ξεχάσει. :Sad: 
Χαρισμένες σε IONIAN STAR (που μου το θύμησε) και CORFU, LEO, T.S.S. APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, vinman, leo85, parianos, polykas, costaser, sylver23, nkr, laz94, hayabusa, dokimakos21, Nisos Mykonos, DimitrisT, manoubras 33, Nikos_V, IONIAN STAR, joyrider, noulos, Κάρολος, Ιθάκη, Νικόλας, Thanasis89, captain nionio, Αppia1978, captain4, trelaras, ithakos, panagiotis78, SEA PILOT, TOM και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών που ξέχασα :Wink: :shock:.

FLYINGCAT 2 11 25-11-2010.jpg

FLYINGCAT 2 13.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

> Ακόμη όχι φίλε Appia_1978. Απο την ημέρα που βγήκε δεν ξανα πήγα. Ελπίζω να πάω αύριο.


Δε βιαζόμαστε. Υποθέτω, θα καθίσει μερικές ημέρες  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και το Κατερίνα Στάρ στις 02/12/2010 στο ναυπηγείο Μεταξά που είχε προχωρήσει στη συντήρηση του. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους προαναφερθέντες :Wink: .

ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ ΣΤΑΡ 01 02-12-2010.jpg

ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ ΣΤΑΡ 02 02-12-2010.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Φοβερές φωτογραφίες! Αδερφό του Ζαχαρίας;*

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Σ' ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου,να σαι καλα !!!!  :Cool:

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν ξέρω φίλε giorgos_249, άλλά πρέπει να είναι αρκετά μεταγενέστερο. Ας δούμε και το Αλέξανδρος που έχει βγεί για συντήρηση στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου. Χαρισμένη σε σένα και όσους φίλους αναφέρω :Wink: .

ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ 01 02-12-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε και την έξοδο του Νήσος Πόρος στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. 
Χαρισμένες σε όσους αναφέρω και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών :Wink: :roll:.

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΠΟΡΟΣ 28.jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΠΟΡΟΣ 30.jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΠΟΡΟΣ 32.jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΠΟΡΟΣ 33.jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΠΟΡΟΣ 35.jpg

----------


## costaser

*Φίλε Παντελή σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις φωτογραφίες απο τη ναυπηγοεπισεκυαστική ζώνη. Να ΄σαι καλά.
*

----------


## CORFU

[QUOTE=pantelis2009;414596]Αφήσαμε όμως παραπονεμένο το Νήσος Πόρος. Πάμε λοιπόν να το δούμε να βγαίνει σιγά-σιγά στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Πρίν ακόμη βγεί όλο απο το νερό (όπως βλέπετε στην τελευταία φωτο) είχε αρχίσει η υδροβολή και ήταν κάτι που σχολιάστηκε θετικά απο τον πλοιοκτήτη προς τον κ. Παναγιωτάκη. Συγκεκριμένα του είπε.... αυτή είναι εξυπηρέτηση
 και ετσι μεχρι να βγει ολο εξω η μιση μερια ειχε καθαριστει :Wink:

----------


## zozef

Αυριο πρωι-πρωι κατα της εφτα,θεου θελοντος και καιρου επιτρεποντος, θα πεσει το SUPER FERRY II
ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ 022NA.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Kαλώς να πέσει φίλε zozef και καλά ταξίδια να έχει. Περιμένουμε νεότερα σου :Wink: . Υπέροχη φωτο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Nα δούμε το Νήσος Πόρος που συνεχίζει την συντήρηση του. Χαρισμένες σε zozef, CORFU, costaser, IONIAN STAR, giorgos_249, Appia_1978 και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών :Wink: .

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΠΟΡΟΣ 37 06-12-2010.jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΠΟΡΟΣ 38.jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΠΟΡΟΣ 39.jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΠΟΡΟΣ 46.jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΠΟΡΟΣ 47.jpg

----------


## costaser

*Κούκλα έγινε φίλε Παντελή.
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες.*

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Νηρέας πλέον έχει βγει στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή και η συντήρηση του έχει αρχίσει. Στην προτελευταία φωτο η σκάλα των ΑΜΕΑ που διαθέτει. 
Χαρισμένες σε όσους προαναφέρω και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών :Wink: .

ΝΗΡΕΑΣ 165 07-12-2010.jpg

ΝΗΡΕΑΣ 166.jpg

ΝΗΡΕΑΣ 167.jpg

ΝΗΡΕΑΣ 168.jpg

ΝΗΡΕΑΣ 169.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Nα δούμε και το Απόλλων Ελλάς ότι έχει ξενερίσει στις 14.50, στη μικρή δεξαμενή του Περάματος. Χαρισμένες σε όσους αναφέρω και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink: .


ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ 31.jpg

ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ 32.jpg
Γιατί το Nautilia.gr .....είναι παντού :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάμε να δούμε φωτο απο τις 06/12. Τα βαρελάκια πέρασαν απο ελεγχο - επιθεώρηση και επέστρεψαν στο πλοίο, όπου με γερανό πήγαν στη θέση τους. Εχθές το Νήσος Πόρος έκανε το μπανάκι του (αλλά δεν το ήξερα) αφού τελείωσε με την συντήρηση του. Τώρα περιμένει χαρτιά :Wink: :shock:.
Χαρισμένες στους πολλούς φίλους του θέματος, που έχουν ανεβάσει τους δεξαμενισμούς στα ύψη :Wink: .

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΠΟΡΟΣ 53.jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΠΟΡΟΣ 54.jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΠΟΡΟΣ 55.jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΠΟΡΟΣ 56.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

H σκαλα ΑΜΕΑ στο ΝΗΡΕΑΣ να υποθεσω οτι ειναι λογω RINA?

----------


## costaser

> H σκαλα ΑΜΕΑ στο ΝΗΡΕΑΣ να υποθεσω οτι ειναι λογω RINA?


*Αν δέν κάνω λάθος νομίζω πως το Νηρέας δεν είναι RINA.*

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Νηρέας φίλε costaser είναι στο RINA.  :Wink: 
Φίλε BEN BRUCE η σκάλα των ΑΜΕΑ δεν είναι λόγο RINA, αλλά λόγο κατηγορίας Γ που είναι το πλοίο.

----------


## costaser

> Το Νηρέας φίλε costaser είναι στο RINA. 
> Φίλε BEN BRUCE η σκάλα των ΑΜΕΑ δεν είναι λόγο RINA, αλλά λόγο κατηγορίας Γ που είναι το πλοίο.


Ζητώ συγνώμη.
Το πλοίο ήταν Rina απο τότε που καθελκύστηκε η άλλαξε νηογνώμονα στη πορεία;

----------


## pantelis2009

Πρέπει να άλλαξε νηογνώμονα όταν το πήραν οι κ. Σουλιώτης-Λαϊνάς και έγινε Νηρέας.

----------


## costaser

> Πρέπει να άλλαξε νηογνώμονα όταν το πήραν οι κ. Σουλιώτης-Λαϊνάς και έγινε Νηρέας.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Παντελή για την απάντηση.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Διονύσιος Σολωμός έχει μπει στη μεγάλη του Περάματος και έχει αρχίσει η άνοδος της δεξαμενής.
Χαρισμένες σε CORFU, LEO, T.S.S. APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, vinman, leo85, parianos, polykas, costaser, sylver23, nkr, laz94, hayabusa, dokimakos21, Nisos Mykonos, DimitrisT, manoubras 33, Nikos_V, IONIAN STAR, joyrider, noulos, Κάρολος, Ιθάκη, Νικόλας, Thanasis89, captain nionio, Αppia1978, captain4, trelaras, ithakos, panagiotis78, SEA PILOT, Trakman, Tasos@@@, TOM και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών που ξέχασα :Wink: .

ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ ΣΟΛΩΜΟΣ 17 08-12-2010.jpg

ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ ΣΟΛΩΜΟΣ 18 08-12-2010.jpg

ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ ΣΟΛΩΜΟΣ 19 08-12-2010.jpg

----------


## GameManiacGR

Παντελή μ έστειλες με τις φώτο του αγαπημένου μου βαποριού!!!Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!!Εξαιρετικές!!!

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Σ' ευχαριστω πολυ Παντελη,υπεροχες φοτο !!!  :Cool:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Νηρέας στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή έχει αρχίσει τη συντήρηση του μέσα-έξω. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους που αναφέρω.

ΝΗΡΕΑΣ 170.jpg

ΝΗΡΕΑΣ 171.jpg

ΝΗΡΕΑΣ 172.jpg

ΝΗΡΕΑΣ 173.jpg

----------


## GameManiacGR

Ευχαριστούμε και πάλι φίλε Παντελή!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Σε ευχαριστω και παλι Παντελη !!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απο τα ωραιοτερα ανοιχτου τυπου.Ειναι και φταγμενο σε αγαπημενο ναυπηγειο  στη σαλονικα

----------


## pantelis2009

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα φίλε BEN BRUCE.
Να δούμε και το Βάσος Κ που μας ήλθε αρκετά ταλαιπωρημένο εξωτερικά τουλάχιστον, στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Χαρισμένες σε όσους αναφέρω και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών :Wink:  :Razz: .

ΒΑΣΟΣ Κ 11 08-12-2010.jpg

ΒΑΣΟΣ Κ 12.jpg

ΒΑΣΟΣ Κ 13.jpg

ΒΑΣΟΣ Κ 14.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε πως φαίνονται το Απόλλων Ελλάς και το Νηρέας, φωτογραφημένα απο την Κυνόσουρα.
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών :Wink: .

ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ 34.jpg

ΝΗΡΕΑΣ 174 08-12-2010.jpg

----------


## ithakos

ευχαριστούμε φίλε παντελή.πάντα έχεις κάτι ωραίο και πρωτότυπο να μας δείξεις.

----------


## pantelis2009

Nα δούμε σε σημερινές φωτο το Διονύσιος Σολωμός στη μεγάλη του Περάματος. Χαρισμένες σε όσους προαναφέρω και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών :Wink: .

ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ ΣΟΛΩΜΟΣ 20 10-12-2010.jpg

ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ ΣΟΛΩΜΟΣ 22.jpg

----------


## zozef

Καλησπερα σε ολους σας,και καλο χειμωνα!!!
sisi 005NA.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Απόλλων Ελλάς στη μικρή του Περάματος σήμερα. Χαρισμένες σε όσους προαναφέρω :Wink: .

ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ 35 10-12-2010.jpg

ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ 36.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Παρ' όλο που την Τρίτη 07/12 που το φωτογράφησα φαινόταν έτοιμο για μπανάκι, το Katerina Star εχθές που πέρασα το είδα ακόμη στο ναυπηγείο Μεταξά. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών. :Wink: 

ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ ΣΤΑΡ 01 07-12-2010.jpg

----------


## Leo

Καιρό είχαμε να δούμε τη Ελευσίνα,  εδώ doublex ANEK παντού  :Wink: 

DSCN7490elefsis.JPG

Λευκά Όρη & Πρέβελης

----------


## Trakman

Θα ήθελα να σου αποδώσω έναν χαρακτηρισμό που μου αποδίδεις συνήθως, αλλά δε χρειάζεται, είναι φανερό πια...!! :Razz:  :Very Happy: 

Σπάνια συνάντηση σε αυτή τη θέση, ευχαριστούμε Κάπτεν!

----------


## GameManiacGR

Φίλε Παντελή σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις φωτογραφίες σου!!Φοβερές όλες!!

----------


## MYTILENE

> Καιρό είχαμε να δούμε τη Ελευσίνα, εδώ doublex ANEK παντού 
> 
> DSCN7490elefsis.JPG
> 
> Λευκά Όρη & Πρέβελης


Αυτό το ''ΠΑΝΤΟΥ'' δεν μου άρεσε...... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Πραγματικά υπέροχη φωτο φίλε Leo. Λάμπουν και τα δύο στον ήλιο :Wink: .

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Απόλλων Ελλάς έλαμπε σήμερα φρεσκοβαμμένο στη μικρή του Περάματος. 
Χαρισμένες σε CORFU, LEO, T.S.S. APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, vinman, leo85, parianos, polykas, costaser, sylver23, nkr, laz94, hayabusa, dokimakos21, Nisos Mykonos, DimitrisT, manoubras 33, Nikos_V, IONIAN STAR, joyrider, noulos, Κάρολος, Ιθάκη, Νικόλας, Thanasis89, captain nionio, Αppia1978, captain4, trelaras, ithakos, panagiotis78, SEA PILOT, Trakman, Tasos@@@, TOM, MYTILENE, GameManiacGR, zozef,  και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών που ξέχασα :Sad:  :Wink: .

ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ 37 13-12-2010.jpg

ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ 38.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση φιλε pantelis 2009.Το βαπορι σιγουρα ειναι η καλυτερη περιπτωση πλοιου που προερχεται απο ανοιχτου τυπου.Αλλωστε ειχε κανει και ενα ταξιδι , μπρος πισω στην Κορεα αφου εμεινε εκει περιπου 5 χρονια

----------


## pantelis2009

Πρέπει να ήταν υπέροχο και μακρινό ταξίδι. Σε ζηλεύω :Wink: .

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε και το Διονύσιος Σολωμός που προχωρά το δεξαμενισμό του στη μεγάλη του Περάματος. Χαρισμένες σε όσους φίλους αναφέρω :Wink: .

ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ ΣΟΛΩΜΟΣ 24.jpg

ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ ΣΟΛΩΜΟΣ 25.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Αλλά και το Flyingcat 1 έχει βγεί για συντήρηση στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου. Χαρισμένη σε σας που αναφέρω :Wink: .

FLYINGCAT 1 18 13-12-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Νηρέας συνεχίζει την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή. Εχθές που πήγα περίμεναν να στεγνώσει μετά τη βροχή και να περάσουν το τελικό χέρι. Τα βαρελάκια είχαν πάει για επιθεώρηση - συντήρηση, είχαν επιστρέψει και με γερανό του ναυπηγείου έμπαιναν ξανά στη θέση τους.
Χαρισμένες σε όλο το πλήρωμα και όσους φίλους αναφέρω.

ΝΗΡΕΑΣ 177 13-12-2010.jpg

ΝΗΡΕΑΣ 179.jpg

ΝΗΡΕΑΣ 180.jpg

ΝΗΡΕΑΣ 182.jpg

ΝΗΡΕΑΣ 183.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Διονύσιος Σολωμός σήμερα το πρωΐ στις 10.15 είχε αρχίσει να κάνει το μπανάκι του, απο τη μεγάλη του Περάματος. Το μεσημέρι που γύριζα ήταν ανοικτά της Αίγινας και τώρα πλησιάζει στην Κυλλήνη με 19.6 μίλια. 
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών και του πλοίου :Wink: .

ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ ΣΟΛΩΜΟΣ 26 16-12-2010.jpg

ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ ΣΟΛΩΜΟΣ 27.jpg

ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ ΣΟΛΩΜΟΣ 28.jpg

ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ ΣΟΛΩΜΟΣ 29.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Θυμάστε πως είχε έλθει το Βάσος Κ (στο #2220)? 
Σήμερα που το είδα ήταν ένα κουκλί. Παρ' όλο που δεν βοηθούσε η κάμερα (με αυτή τραβώ τώρα φωτο) απ' όποια γωνία και αν το τράβηξα έλαμπε. Μάλλον αύριο θα κάνει μπανάκι. Αν μπορέσω θα το τραβήξω video!!! 
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών & του πλοίου :Wink: .

ΒΑΣΟΣ Κ 15 18-12-2010.jpg

ΒΑΣΟΣ Κ 17.jpg

ΒΑΣΟΣ Κ 18.jpg

ΒΑΣΟΣ Κ 19.jpg

ΒΑΣΟΣ Κ 20.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Όντως, πανέμορφο Παντελή  :Very Happy:  Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε σε σημερινές φωτο το Flyingcat 5 στη μικρή του Περάματος.
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών :Razz: .

FLYINGCAT 5 10.jpg

FLYINGCAT 5 11.jpg

FLYINGCAT 5 13.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*¶σχετο: Βάφουν τον κολοσσό από πίσω με γκρι επίστρωση για τη σκουριά ή απλά το μπλε φαίνεται γκρι;*

----------


## Apostolos

To μπλέ κάνει αντίθεση στο συνεφιασμένο φώς

----------


## GameManiacGR

Φίλε Παντελή έστω και καθυστεριμένα σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις αφιερώσεις!!

----------


## ithakos

Φίλε Παντελή πολύ καλές.......το βλέπουμε συχνά στην Ιθάκη το καραβάκι.

----------


## ιθακη

> Φίλε Παντελή πολύ καλές.......το βλέπουμε συχνά στην Ιθάκη το καραβάκι.


ξαδερφε καπου σε εχασα....ποι βλεπουμε συχνα στο νησι!το flyingcat 5????

----------


## zozef

Απο τον δεξαμενισμο του B/S Paros στης 02/11/2010
02112010319NA.jpg

----------


## ithakos

το Βάσος Κ εννοω....

----------


## apollo_express

T E Λ Ε Ι Α ! ! !

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Βάσος Κ έκανε σήμερα το πρωΐ το μπανάκι του. Παρ' όλο που έβρεχε τράβηξα 2 φωτο αλλά έφτασα την ώρα που είχε ήδη πέσει. Αύριο κάποια στιγμή θα ανέβουν :Wink: .

----------


## Nikos_V

*Λιγες μερες πριν το SF II εχει φορεσει τα καλα του  και ετοιμαζετε για το μπανακι του*
*Για ολους σας!!!*

PC070022.JPG

----------


## vinman

> *Λιγες μερες πριν το SF II εχει φορεσει τα καλα του  και ετοιμαζετε για το μπανακι του*
> *Για ολους σας!!!*
> 
> PC070022.JPG


Yπέροχη Νικόλα!
Να'σαι καλά!

----------


## zozef

Καλο μεσημερι σε ολους σας ,πριν λιγο το B/S 2 στο Νεαριο.
day 017NA.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε τους ανταποκριτές μας απο την Σύρο, Nikos_V & zozef για την άμεση ανταπόκριση.

----------


## zozef

Το πρωι οι μανικες ειχαν παρει φωτια για το πλυσιμο του πλοιου.
day 002Na.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

απο τις 19-12-10 στην μεγαλη πετρινη εχει βγει το aqua juwel για τον δεξαμενησμο του...σημερα ηταν να βγει,αλλα τελικα θα βγει αυριο πρωι πρωι (τσαμπα εφαγα την κινηση στην μαπα :Confused:  :Mad: -η γκαντεμια ειναι οτι 5 λεπτα πριν να ειχα φτασει θα εβγαζα και την εξοδο του olympic champion)

DSCN4085.jpg

DSCN4129.JPG

DSCN4140.JPG

DSCN4141.JPG

DSCN4086.JPG

χαρισμενες στους φανατικους λατρεις του Leo,Φανουλα,xara και οποιον αλλο ενθερμο λατρη ξεχναω,αλλα και στους ithako,polykas,roi baudoin,pantelis2009,nkr,nikos v,zozef και στους υπολοιπους φανατικους των δεξαμενων

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Ιθάκη για την αφιέρωση. Απο τις 13/12 είμαι χωρίς φωτο. μηχανή και ότι τράβηξα ήταν με την κάμερα. Το έβλεπα στο Ais αλλά......
Πρίν λίγο με πήραν ότι ήλθε η καινούργια οπότε... τα λέμε :Wink: .
Στην τελευταία φωτο σου φαίνετε μια διχρωμία ή δεν είχαν τελειώσει.
Πάντως ένα πλοίο όταν βγαίνει δεξαμενή, ξανανιώνει τουλάχιστον εξωτερικά :Razz: .

----------


## ιθακη

> Ευχαριστώ φίλε Ιθάκη για την αφιέρωση. Απο τις 13/12 είμαι χωρίς φωτο. μηχανή και ότι τράβηξα ήταν με την κάμερα. Το έβλεπα στο Ais αλλά......
> Πρίν λίγο με πήραν ότι ήλθε η καινούργια οπότε... τα λέμε.
> Στην τελευταία φωτο σου φαίνετε μια διχρωμία ή *δεν είχαν τελειώσει*.
> Πάντως ένα πλοίο όταν βγαίνει δεξαμενή, ξανανιώνει τουλάχιστον εξωτερικά.


οπως το μαντεψες,σημερα τελειωνουν

----------


## ithakos

Μπράβο ξάδερφε.......ωραίες.....

----------


## ιθακη

Αντρεα θυμασε τοτε που στην Τηνο το κοροιδευαμε και δεν θελαμε να ταξιδεψουμε με αυτο....λοιπον ξαδερφε τωρα που ανεβηκα πανω αναθεωρω την τοτε αποψη μου

----------


## ithakos

Είναι ωραίο καραβάκι.....βγάλε καμια φωτο απο μέσα...

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε σήμερα το Φοίβος στη μικρή του Περάματος. Χαρισμένες σε Ιθάκη, Leo, polykas,roi baudoin, nkr, nikos v, zozef, vinman, BEN BRUCE, T.S.S APOLLON και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών :Wink: .

ΦΟΙΒΟΣ 33 23-12-2010.jpg

ΦΟΙΒΟΣ 34 23-12-2010.jpg

ΦΟΙΒΟΣ 35 23-12-2010.jpg

ΦΟΙΒΟΣ 36 23-12-2010.jpg

ΦΟΙΒΟΣ 37 23-12-2010.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

Καλησπερα σε ολους!!
Σημερα το πρωι λιγο πριν την ανατολη η παρεα των δυο αστεριων απολαμβανει την απολητη γαληνη!!
Για τους pantelis2009,zozef,prousso,vinman,Trakman,Leo,doki  mako,diagora,laz94,sylver23,polyka,nkr,manoubra33,  TSS APOLLON,Marouli Niko,NikoP,Naias II και ολους οσους ξεχνω......... :Very Happy: 

PC230115.JPG

----------


## ffyiannis

> Καλησπερα σε ολους!!
> Σημερα το πρωι λιγο πριν την ανατολη η παρεα των δυο αστεριων απολαμβανει την απολητη γαληνη!!
> Για τους pantelis2009,zozef,prousso,vinman,Trakman,Leo,doki  mako,diagora,laz94,sylver23,polyka,nkr,manoubra33,  TSS APOLLON,Marouli Niko,NikoP,Naias II και ολους οσους ξεχνω.........
> 
> PC230115.JPG


τρία στοιχεία συναντιούνται σε αυτή την φωτό και μας δίνουν ένα ποίημα.η φύση με την γαλήνη της,η τεχνολόγια με τα θαύματα της,και φυσικά ο άνθρωπος που μάς χαρίζει τέτοιες στιγμές όπως αυτή.
καλές γιορτές ρε φίλε να έχεις.να είσαι πάντα καλά να μας χαρίζεις τέτοια ποιήματα!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Φοίβος που σήμερα ξανα μπήκε δεξαμενή. Όσους ρώτησα στη ΝΑΥΣΙ δεν ήξεραν. Αν κάποιος ξέρει ας μας πει. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών :Wink:  :Razz: .

ΦΟΙΒΟΣ 38 27-12-2010.jpg

ΦΟΙΒΟΣ 39.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Μάλλον φίλε Παντελή όπως αναφέρω και στο θέμα του πλοίου, άλλαξε νηογνώμονα. Έτσι μήπως προβεί και σε κάποιες άλλες εργασίες, για την κλάση του νηογνώμονα, εκτός απ' την ετήσια που έκανε!  :Smile:

----------


## ιθακη

ο Παντελος στην ΝΑΥΣΗ,εγω στον ΟΛΠ.....
παμε να δουμε τον πολυ αναμενομενο δεξαμενησμο του ΜΥΡΤΙΔ.... εμ με συγχωρητε...του aqua maria ηθελα να πω που ξεκινησε κατα τις 10 (11 εφτασα εγω)....

χαρισμενες στους πολυ καλους μου φιλους ithako,Leo,appia1978,captain nionios (που παλυ κοινηθηκε και δεν ηρθε),trelaras,capten4,deep blue,nkr,tss apollon,roi baudoin,polykas,κααρολος,pantelis2009,thanasis89  και σε οσους ξεχναω...
DSCN4162.jpg

DSCN4163.JPG

DSCN4164.JPG

DSCN4165.JPG

DSCN4166.JPG

to be continue μολις ξενερωσει λιγο

----------


## zozef

Nα ευχηθω καλη χρονια να εχουμε ολοι μας.Το ΙΘΑΚΙ μαζι με B/S 2 στις06/01/2011
itha 026NA.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

και αφου μου λειψατε μετα απο τον καιρο που ειμασταν offline λογο αναβαθμησης,να συνεχησουμε με τους δεξαμενησμους του ΟΛΠ...μετα το Aqua Maria,σειρα στην μεγαλη πετρινη πειρε το αγαπημενο μου,και παρα πολλων απο εδω μεσα ιονιοπελαγητες και μη,ΚΕΦΑΛΟΝΙΑ....

μετα απο 33 μερες παραμονης του στον ΝΜΔ (7-12-10 μεχρι 10-01-11) ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ του Ιονιου εισερχετε στην δεξαμενη
DSCN4371.jpg

DSCN4404.jpg
DSCN4418.jpg

και εδω το κλεισιμο του θυροπλοιου απο το ρεμετζο της πρυμησ,που με ανεβασαν πανω με τον γερανο...μου κοπηκε η χολη μιλαμε
DSCN4427.jpg

αφιερωμενες στον Niko Maroulis για το υπεροχο φορουμ που ανανεωσε και μας φιλοξενει,και στους ithako,captain nionio,roi baudoin,polykas,καρολοςcaptain 4,thanasis89,tss apollon,pantelis2009 και σε οσους ξεχναω

----------


## Apostolos

Και τα απο κάτω!!!!

----------


## ιθακη

και η συνεχεια με δυο φωτογραφιες απο τον συμφοιτιτη μου,και παρα πολυ καλο φιλο μου τον Χρηστο,που χωρης την βοηθεια του εκεινη την μερα δεν θα ειχαμε την καλυψη απο διαφορετικες γωνιες

P1100018.JPG P1100031.JPG

και απο την δεξαμενη την 11-01-11 που ειχαν πεσει ολοι στην επιθεωρηση μιας και ο RINA ελεξε εξωνυχιστικα ολο το πλοιο

DSCN4440.jpg DSCN4446.jpg DSCN4454.jpg

αφιερωμενες στους προ αναφερθεντες και τον Apostolo που αγονιά....

----------


## ιθακη

την ιδια μερα στην μικρη πετρινη μπηκε και το πανεμορφο μικρο κρουαζιεροπλοιο της Υδραικης Ναυτηλιακης,το *Aegean Glory*...
φωτο απο τα ψηλα του φιλου μου του Χρηστου,που ο κακομοιρης περιμενε μονος του 2 σχεδον ωρες να πεσουν τα νερα και να μπορεσω να βγω απο την σκαλα του κεφαλονια...

P1100040.JPG P1100043.JPG

και στις 11-01-11 απο ποιο κοντα

DSCN4461.JPG DSCN4466.JPG DSCN4464.JPG

αφιερωμενη στους Niko Maroulis, ithako,captain nionio,roi baudoin,polykas,καρολοςcaptain 4,thanasis89,tss apollon,pantelis2009 και σε οσους ξεχναω

----------


## Apostolos

Συμαντικο το ότι το πλοίο μάλλον ξαναδραστηροποιείτε μετά απο 3 χρόνια παροπλισμού

----------


## ithakos

Μπράβο Γιώργο...........

----------


## Κωστάκης

Αρχικα ο δεξαμενισμός του ΑΝΔΡΕΑ ΚΑΛΒΟΥ...


 Έπειτα του AQUA MARIA...

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Ιθάκη ευχαριστώ για τις αφιερώσεις και τις ωραίες φωτο. Μιλάμε έχεις καταντήσει ζογκλέρ!!!!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Κατ' αρχάς να ευχαριστίσω το φίλο Νίκο Μαρούλη για το πολύ ωραίο site που μας έφτιαξε (αν και θέλει λίγο ψάξιμο, για να το μάθουμε). Ας δούμε το Πορφυρούσα στις 11/01/2011 στη μικρή του Περάματος, φωτογραφημένο απο την Κυνόσουρα. Χαρισμένη σε Maroulis Nikos, Leo, Apostolos, sylver23, Ιθάκη,  CORFU και όλη την μεγάλη παρέα του Nautilia.gr.  

ΠΟΡΦΥΡΟΥΣΑ 66 11-01-2011.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ξεκίνησε απο τη Λευκάδα στις 02/01/2011 και εδώ φωτογραφημένο στις 09/01/2011.
Χαρισμένες στον πλοιοκτήτη και το υπέροχο πλήρωμα του, που μου έδωσαν  πολλά στοιχεία που θα ανέβουν στο θέμα του πλοίου, στους φίλους απο τη  Λευκάδα (που ξέρω ότι με παρακολουθούν τι γράφω) Κώστα Ζαβιτσάνο &   Ευτύχιο Πολίτη και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

ΜΕΓΑΝΗΣΙ ΙΙ 10.jpg ΜΕΓΑΝΗΣΙ ΙΙ 11.jpg ΜΕΓΑΝΗΣΙ ΙΙ 08.jpg ΜΕΓΑΝΗΣΙ ΙΙ 09.jpg ΜΕΓΑΝΗΣΙ ΙΙ 07 09-01-2011.jpg

----------


## Κωστάκης

Ο ΦΟΙΒΟΣ στην μικρή δεξαμενή Περάματος.

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε και το ¶γιος Νικόλαος (e.x Νότες εν πλώ) που δεξαμενίστηκε στου Παναγιωτάκη στις 11/01/2011. Δυστυχώς ο υπεύθυνος τοΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 27 11-01-2011.jpgυ πλοίου δεν μου επέτρεψε να το φωτογραφήσω και εσωτερικά :Sad: .
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών και όλους τους φίλους της παντόφλας.

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 28 11-01-2011.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε και το Πορφυρούσα που ήταν δεξαμενισμένο στη μικρή Περάματος στις 13/01/2011. 
Χαρισμένες σε polykas, Maroulis Nikos, Leo, Apostolos, sylver23, Ιθάκη, CORFU αι όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  

ΠΟΡΦΥΡΟΥΣΑ 69.jpg ΠΟΡΦΥΡΟΥΣΑ 71.jpg ΠΟΡΦΥΡΟΥΣΑ 67 13-01-2011.jpg ΠΟΡΦΥΡΟΥΣΑ 68.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Αν αυτό το βαποράκι ειχε τις τσιμινιέρες λίγο ποιό ψηλα θα ήταν απο τα πλέον αγαπημένα μου!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και το Ελαφόνησος που βγήκε για δεξαμενισμό στου Παναγιωτάκη. Φωτο απο τις 15 & 17/01/2011. Μετά στο θέμα του θα δούμε στοιχεία για το πλοίο, τη γέφυρα, το μηχανοστάσιο κ.λ.π. 
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών και τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  :Very Happy: 

ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ 18.jpg ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ 14 15-01-2011.jpg ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ 15.jpg ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ 16.jpg ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ 17 17-01-2011.jpg

----------


## polykas

Για όλους τους καλούς φίλους...:grin:

Θεολόγος Π σήμερα στο Πέραμα με μπόλικη λιακάδα.

CSC_0455.JPG

----------


## ιθακη

απαιχτος man...μου αρεσεις που κανεις ολοκληρο ταξιδι για να πας,αλλα δεν το βαζεις κατω...sorry που δεν ειχα παει την Δευτερα,αλλα δεν την παλευα απο ορθοστασια με τον πανικο που εγινε....

----------


## pantelis2009

ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π 13 24-01-2011.jpg ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π 12 24-01-2011.jpg ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π 15 24-01-2011.jpg ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π 14 24-01-2011.jpg ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π 10 24-01-2011.jpg

Υπέροχη φωτο φίλε polykas. Δεν πρόλαβες εσύ φίλε Ιθάκη, αλλά το Nautilia είναι παντου και πάντα :Wink: . 

Στο Ais την ώρα που το πάνε στη μεγάλη του Περάματος, απο το καραβάκι πως φαίνεται και στη δεξαμενή που ακόμη δεν έχει ξενερίσει. Χαρισμένες σε σας και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών. :Very Happy: 

Υ.Γ. Για διαβάστε στα ρυμουλκά, τι γράφω :Smile: .

----------


## pantelis2009

AEGEAN GLORY 03 13-01-2011.jpgAEGEAN GLORY 11.jpgAEGEAN GLORY 10.jpgAEGEAN GLORY 06.jpgAEGEAN GLORY 05.jpgΑς` δούμε και το Aegean Glory ου ήταν δεξαμενισμένο στη μικρή του Πειραια στις 13/01/2011. 
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών :Wink: .

----------


## rafina-lines

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ τους φίλους μας Polykas και Pantelis για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες του ΘΕΟ στη δεξαμενή!  Thank you παιδιά!  Είστε καταπληκτικοί!!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού οι φίλοι μου χάρηκαν με τις φωτο, πάμε να δούμε και άλλες. Ας το δούμε πρίν ακόμη ξενερίσει η δεξαμενή, μόλις βγήκε όλο στη επιφάνια άρχισαν να το πλένουν με τα πιεστικά και να δούμε και τα απόκρυφα σημεία του. ¶λλη στιγμή θα δούμε και τα stabilizer του :Wink: . Δυστυχώς με τη βροχή σήμερα δεν πήγα να τραβήξω τον αποδεξαμενισμό του :Sad: . 
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους απο τη Ραφήνα  και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών.:grin:

ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π 21 24-01-2011.jpg ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π 19 24-01-2011.jpg ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π 16 24-01-2011.jpg ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π 17 24-01-2011.jpg ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π 20 24-01-2011.jpg

----------


## Eng

Υπεροχες φωτο ΜαστροΠαντελη! Πραγματικα με εντυπωσιαζουν απιστευτα αυτες οι γαστρες των γιαπωνεζικων με την δυγαστρη αποληξη. Και βεβαια εσωστρεφης προπελα. Αυτο δεν βολευει πολυ τις μανουβρες..

----------


## pantelis2009

Χαίρομαι που σας αρέσουν και δεν πάει στράφι όλος αυτός ο ποδαρόδρομος που τραβάω :Smile: .

----------


## polykas

Φίλε Παντελή σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε το Νάντη στις 13/01/2011 που είχε βγεί για διετία στο ναυπηγείο Καραγιώργη στο Πέραμα. 
Χαρισμένες σε polykas, Eng και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών :Wink: 

ΝΑΝΤΗ 05 13-01-2011.jpg ΝΑΝΤΗ 07.jpg ΝΑΝΤΗ 09.jpg ΝΑΝΤΗ 06.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Να ακομη μια του ποιητη Ανδρεα Καλβου στου Βασιλειαδη!
Για τον κ.Παντελη με τις ευχαριστιες μου για τις αφιερωσεις σε πολλα θεματα.
DSCN2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

> Να ακομη μια του ποιητη Ανδρεα Καλβου στου Βασιλειαδη!
> Για τον κ.Παντελη με τις ευχαριστιες μου για τις αφιερωσεις σε πολλα θεματα.
> DSCN2018.jpg


 Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου και ανταποδίδω σε σένα , Nikos P, Nikos V, polykas , nkr, Deep Blue, Ιθάκη, Κάρολο και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών. :Wink: 
¶γιος Νικόλαος.....11/01/2011.

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 30 11-01-2011.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και το Κωνσταντίνος που βγήκε για 2ετία στου Παναγιωτάκη στις 26/01/2011.
Χαρισμένες σε gikasd, Leo, polykas, T.S.S. APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, Tasos@@@, Thanasis89, panagiotis78, joyrider, CORFU, Appia_1978, laz94, ΓιάννηςΤ,john85, paragadi, manoubras33, NikosP, Nikos V όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους.:grin: 

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ 28.jpg ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ 27.jpg ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ 29.jpg ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ 26 26-01-2011.jpg

----------


## leo85

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ pantelis2009 :Confused:  ΓΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΕΣ|???:roll:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε την υπέροχη πλώρη του Θεολόγος Π και λίγο απο το stabilizer που το είχαν βγάλει έξω :Wink: .
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών και όλα τα καλά παιδία απο τη Ραφήνα που μας το δείχνουν συνέχεια όταν είναι έκεί. :Very Happy:  

ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π 25 24-01-2011.jpg ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π 23 24-01-2011.jpg ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π 24 24-01-2011.jpg ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π 26 24-01-2011.jpg ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π 27 24-01-2011.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε και το ¶γιος Γεώργιος Αιδηψού που έκανε τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στις 22/01/2011. 
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών και τους φίλους των ανοικτών :Wink:  :Razz: .

ΑΓ. ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΑΙΔΗΨ&#9.jpg ΑΓ. ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΑΙΔΗΨ&#9.jpg ΑΓ. ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΑΙΔΗΨ&#9.jpg ΑΓ. ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΑΙΔΗΨ&#9.jpg ΑΓ. ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΑΙΔΗΨ&#9.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

*Ο βαπορας!!!!*
Για τους pantelis2009,manoubras33,polykas......

P1260041.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Nikos_V και ανταποδίδω σε σένα, Μaroulis Nikos, polykas, Leo, manoubras33 και όλους τους φίλους του απο τη Ραφήνα :Wink:  :Razz: . 
Τα κρυφά σημεία * Του βάπορα!!!!* Ελπίζω να τον χορτάσατε :Wink: 

ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π 28 24-01-2011.jpgΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π 29 24-01-2011.jpgΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π 30 24-01-2011.jpgΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π 31 24-01-2011.jpgΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π 34 24-01-2011.jpg

----------


## ithakos

ΥΠΕΡΟΧΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## renion

Εξαιρετικες φωτογραφιες!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Φανταστικη δουλεια απο τον φιλο παντελη και στους δεξαμενισμους πλοιων!

----------


## polykas

> *Ο βαπορας!!!!*
> Για τους pantelis2009,manoubras33,polykas......
> 
> P1260041.JPG


 Yπέροχη λήψη.Σε ευχαριστούμε Νίκο... :Very Happy:

----------


## zozef

> Ευχαριστώ φίλε Nikos_V και ανταποδίδω σε σένα, Μaroulis Nikos, polykas, Leo, manoubras33 και όλους τους φίλους του απο τη Ραφήνα. 
> Τα κρυφά σημεία *Του βάπορα!!!!* Ελπίζω να τον χορτάσατε
> 
> ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π 28 24-01-2011.jpgΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π 29 24-01-2011.jpgΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π 30 24-01-2011.jpgΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π 31 24-01-2011.jpgΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π 34 24-01-2011.jpg


Καλο μηνα σε ολους σας και στον pantelis2009 
ενα καλο *ευγε* !!!!!!  Αρκετα καλο.

----------


## manoubras 33

> *Ο βαπορας!!!!*
> Για τους pantelis2009,manoubras33,polykas......
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 122147


Γεια σου Νικο με τα ωραια σου!! Οι νυχτερινες σου θαυμασιες! Ακομη μια του Βαπορα, αφιερωμενη ανεξερετος. Αφιερωμενη επισης και στους συντοπιτες μου!

DSCN2072.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε και το Νικόλαος που είναι δεξαμενισμένο στη μικρή του Περάματος, φωτογραφημένο απο την Κυνόσουρα εχθές. Χαρισμένες σε CORFU, Νικόλας, polykas, Nikos V, manoubras 33, BEN BRUCE, zozef, ΤΟΜ, ithakos, renion και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών και του πλοίου :Wink:  


ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 14 01-02-2011.jpgΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 15.jpg

----------


## ithakos

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΦΙΛΕ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗ.

----------


## CORFU

αν προλαβειs το Σ/Κ και μια φωτο απο κοντα8) αντε γιατι στα μερη σου ακολουθουν Λευκιμμη και Αγια Ειρηνη :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Απο κοντά ζήτησε ο φίλος CORFU και γω δεν του χαλάω χατίρι. Τις τράβηξα την ίδια μέρα δηλ.στις 01/02/2011 στις 18.30 που μπήκα Αθήνα. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένες σε σένα και όσους προαναφέρω. :Razz:  :Very Happy: .


ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 16.jpg ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 17.jpg ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 18.jpg ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 19.jpg ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 20.jpg

----------


## CORFU

ευχαριστουμε τελειεs φωτο :Wink:

----------


## nickosps

> *Ο βαπορας!!!!*
> Για τους pantelis2009,manoubras33,polykas......
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 122147


Φοβερή φωτογραφία!!!

----------


## ithakos

ΑΡΙΣΤΟΣ Ο ΦΙΛΟΣ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και το Ελένη που ήταν για συντήρηση στο ναυπηγειο Καραγιώργη στις 24/01/2011. 
Χαρισμένες σε CORFU, Νικόλας, Αppia_1978, TOM και όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών. :Wink:  :Very Happy: 



ΕΛΕΝΗ 06 24-01-2011.jpgΕΛΕΝΗ 07 24-01-2011.jpgΕΛΕΝΗ 08 24-01-2011.jpgΕΛΕΝΗ 09 24-01-2011.jpg

----------


## CORFU

αλλο ενα ομορφο καρε απο τον φιλο. Ευχαριστω :Wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ Παντελή! ¶ψογος όπως πάντα

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και το Ψυτάλλεια ΙΙ που είχε βγει στο ναυπηγείο Κελαϊδή στις 24/01/2011. Πλέον έχει πέσει και πρέπει να κάνει τα δρομολόγια του.
Χαρισμένες σε Leo, CORFU, Νικόλας, polykas, Nikos V, manoubras 33, BEN BRUCE, zozef, Appia_1978, ΤΟΜ, ithakos και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών και του πλοίου:wink:  :Razz: .



ΨΥΤΤΑΛΕΙΑ ΙΙ 22 24-01-2011.jpgΨΥΤΤΑΛΕΙΑ ΙΙ 23.jpg

----------


## ithakos

ΑΨΟΓΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΟΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ Ο ΦΙΛΟΣ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ.

----------


## pantelis2009

European Express σήμερα το πρωΐ στη μεγάλη του Περάματος πριν ακόμη ξενερίσει η δεξαμενή, φωτο απο την Κυνόσουρα.
Χαρισμένες σε όσους προαναφέρω, όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών και του πλοίου :Wink:  :Razz: .



EUROPEAN EXPRESS 19 08-02-2011.jpg EUROPEAN EXPRESS 21 08-02-2011.jpg

----------


## Fido

Πάρα πολύ ωραίες, ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## chiotis

> European Express σήμερα το πρωΐ στη μεγάλη του Περάματος πριν ακόμη ξενερίσει η δεξαμενή, φωτο απο την Κυνόσουρα.
> Χαρισμένες σε ..όλους τους φίλους ... του πλοίου.


Τελειες,Ευχαριστουμε!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Eχθές το Αίολος βγήκε στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και σήμερα άρχισαν πρωΐ-πρωΐ το πλύσιμο του.
Χαρισμένες σε  JIMMARG75, Thanasis89, costaser, Leo, sylver23, Tasos@@@, xara, IONIAN STAR, BEN BRUCE, T.S.S APOLLON, panagiotis78, chiotis, polykas, Nikos V, manoubras 33, Fido, ithakos, zozef, Appia_1978  και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink:  :Razz: .


ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 342 10-02-2011.jpgΑΙΟΛΟΣ 343.jpgΑΙΟΛΟΣ 344.jpgΑΙΟΛΟΣ 345.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου !!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## costaser

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Παντελή.
Πιστεύω να κατηφορήσει και το Πρωτοπόρος διότι έναν δεξαμενισμό τον χρειάζεται.

----------


## Fido

Φίλε Παντελή, αποκαλυπτικότατος όπως πάντα!! :Very Happy: Εξαιρετικές οι φωτογραφίες, ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε μερικές ακόμη απο το Αίολος στις 10/02/2011 που μόλις βγήκε το πλακώσαν με την πίεση για να πάει στο φίλο JIMMARG75 πεντακάθαρο :Wink: . Σε συνομιλία που είχα με τον πλοιοκτήτη την Τετάρτη κατά τις 10.00 θα κάνει μπανάκι και το Nautilia.gr φυσικά θα είναι εκεί :Razz: .
Χαρισμένες σε όσους προαναφέρω και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους.


ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 346.jpgΑΙΟΛΟΣ 347.jpgΑΙΟΛΟΣ 348.jpg

----------


## ithakos

EΓΡΑΨΕΣ ΠΑΛΙ...ΤΕΛΕΙΕΣ.

----------


## ιθακη

12-02-11 και την στιγμη που εισερχομαστε στο λιμανι της Ανκονα,βλεπω για πρωτη φορα στη ζωη μου απο κοντα τα ναυπηγεια Fincantieri...(κατ εμαι,τα Ελληνικα δεν εχουν να ζηλεψουν τιποτα)...Ποιος θα μου το ελεγε,απο εκει που φωτογραφιζα τις πετρινες του Βασιλειαδη και τις πλωτες του Περαματος,οτι θα φωτογραφιζα και αυτη την δεξαμενη....τοτε ειδα μεσα στην δεξαμενη ενα σκαφος με γνωστο σουλουπι...ειχε την γραμμη του γνωστου μας LE BOREAL

100_1082.JPG

100_1085.JPG

100_1084.JPG

100_1088.JPG

μετα απο τρελο ζουμαρισμα,και αφου εβγαλα τα ματια μου καταφερα να διακρινω απο την επομενη φωτο...

100_1091.JPG

οτι ηταν το νεοχτιστο αδερφο του,το ολοκαινουργο L' AUSTRAL,που συμφωνα με τα γραμενα του fakta αφου παραδοθηκε τον Σεπτεμβρη του '10,τωρα θεωριτηκα εκαμε το πρωτο του ελεγχο...

αφιερωμενες του λοιπον οι πρωτες του φωτο σε ολο το *Nautilia.gr* με θερμες ευχαριστιες στον απο πανω μου κυριο (ithako) που μου ειχε δανησει την μηχανη του την εφεδρικη

----------


## pantelis2009

Φοβερές φωτο φίλε Ιθάκη και σ' ευχαριστούμε για την Πρωτιά. :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## ithakos

ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΗ ΜΟΥ ΔΙΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ ΞΑΔΕΡΦΕ...........

----------


## Νικόλας

Και μια από μένα για *ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ*
Ο* ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ* στον τελευταίο δεξαμενισμό του ! :Sad: 
P1180485.jpg
δεν είναι και η καλύτερη

----------


## pantelis2009

Πως ήρθε το Αίολος και πως θα σας το στείλουμε πίσω :Wink: .
Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, JIMMARG75, Νικόλας (υπέροχη), Ιθάκη, Tasos@@@ και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Razz: 


ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 341.jpgΑΙΟΛΟΣ 350.jpg

----------


## ithakos

ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΗ......ΦΙΛΕ ΝΙΚΟΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΟΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ Ο ΦΙΛΟΣ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ.

----------


## Νικόλας

ευχαριστώ !
panteli ότι και να πούμε λίγο είναι  :Wink: 
πάμε να δούμε και άλλες 2 *ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΒΑΠΟΡΑ* από πάνω αυτή την φορά 
P1180463.jpg P1180464.jpg
*ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΜΕΛΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΒΓΑΖΑΜΕ ΜΑΖΙ
ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ !*

----------


## pantelis2009

Εξαιρετικές φίλε Νικόλα. Ευχαριστούμε :Wink:

----------


## ayfa74

iparxoi kamia foto apo aiolo an nai poy

----------


## CORFU

εδω
http://www.nautilia.gr/new/site/inde...sion&Itemid=53

----------


## Νικόλας

ας δούμε άλλη μια απο τον *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ*
P1180481.jpg

----------


## Eng

Υπεροχη φωτο, υπεροχη μπαλα, υπεροχη γαστρα. Εχει φτειαχτει επανω στα πατιματα της κοντεϊνεραδικης γαστρας. Μου αρεσει πολυ!

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα είπε όλα ο φίλος Eng, τί άλλο να πείς.........απλά *ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ.*

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Γ ΜΗΧ

Παιδιά για το νήσος μύκονος που είναι παρέα μετο χαισπίντ 5 έχουμε κάποια φωτό μήπως? ?

----------


## Νικόλας

ας δούμε και μια από την γέφυρα !

P1180462.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Απίθανη Νικόλα και αν δεν κάνω λάθος απέναντι στην Κυνόσουρα φαίνετε το Απόλλων. :Wink: 
Ευχαριστούμε. :Cool:

----------


## pantelis2009

Εχθές είδα στη δίαυλο και ρυμουλκούσαν το Εξπρές Σκίαθος. Υπέθεσα ότι το πηγαίναν στη δεξαμενή του Περάματος. Σήμερα που μπήκα Κυνόσουρα, είδα στη μικρή το Νεφέλη. Ξέρει κανεις που το πήγαν;;;

----------


## speedrunner

> Εχθές είδα στη δίαυλο και ρυμουλκούσαν το Εξπρές Σκίαθος. Υπέθεσα ότι το πηγαίναν στη δεξαμενή του Περάματος. Σήμερα που μπήκα Κυνόσουρα, είδα στη μικρή το Νεφέλη. Ξέρει κανεις που το πήγαν;;;


Είναι στην Ελευσίνα μαζί με το HS5!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

> Παιδιά για το νήσος μύκονος που είναι παρέα μετο χαισπίντ 5 έχουμε κάποια φωτό μήπως? ?


 Εδώ γράφουν άλλα. Τελικά ποιό είναι που :Wink: :roll:.

----------


## speedrunner

> Εδώ γράφουν άλλα. Τελικά ποιό είναι που:roll:.


Το Σκιάθος και το HS5 δεξαμενίστικαν χθες, το Μύκονος είναι στην δεξαμενή περισσότερες ημέρες!!!  ¶λλωστε και απο το ΑΙΣ φαίνεται ότι είναι σε διπλανές δεξαμενές

----------


## pantelis2009

To Νεφέλη σήμερα το πρωΐ όπως φαινόταν απο την Κυνόσουρα, δεξαμενισμένο στη μικρή του Περάματος.
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών και του πλοίου ( είσαστε και πολλοί) :Wink: :roll:.


ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 41 16-02-2011.jpg ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 42.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και το Αγ. Γεώργιος Αιδηψού όταν είχε βγεί για συντήρηση στου Παναγιωτάκη στις 22/01/2011.
Προσέξτε τις 3 προπέλες και τα 3 τιμόνια :Wink: .
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών και του πλοίου. :Razz: 


ΑΓ. ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΑΙΔΗΨ&#9.jpg ΑΓ. ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΑΙΔΗΨ&#9.jpg ΑΓ. ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΑΙΔΗΨ&#9.jpg ΑΓ. ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΑΙΔΗΨ&#9.jpg

----------


## ithakos

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΦΙΛΕ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗ....ΤΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΤΤΑ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε στις 16/02/2011 τις τακαρίες σιγά -σιγά να φεύγουν και το Αίολος στις 12.15 να κάνει το μπανάκι του μέσα σε σύννεφο καπνού που σήκωσε:roll:.
Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, panagiotis78, JIMMARG75, CORFU, Appia_1978, Tasos@@@, LEO, laz94, GameManiacGR, IONIAN STAR, costaser, chiotis, xara, paragadi, manoubras33, Nikos V, ithakos, Ιθάκη και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους. :Wink:  



ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 371.jpg ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 372.jpg ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 373.jpg ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 374.jpg ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 375.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

Ο Οριζοντας εχθες το πρωι πηρε την σειρα του στην μικρη του Νεωριου..........

P2170040.JPG 

για ολους εσας!!:-D

----------


## Leo

Ένας δεξαμενισμός από τα ξένα. Το κρουαζιερόπλοιο L' Austral στα ναυπηγεία Fincantieri στην Ανκόνα

06DSCN9345.JPG 07DSCN9264.JPG 08DSCN9253.JPG
Για τον Παντελή που μας ενημερώνει στο θέμα, και τους Συριανούς που έχουνε κι αυτοί προνόμιο  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ το φίλο Leo και ανταποδίδω σε σένα, Nikos_V, Thanasis89, JIMMARG75 (πρέπει να είναι κοντά σου σήμερα :Wink: ), manoubras33, polykas, panagiotis78, CORFU, Appia_1978, Tasos@@@, laz94, GameManiacGR, IONIAN STAR, costaser, chiotis, xara, paragadi, ithakos, Ιθάκη και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους :Cool: :roll:.


ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 349 13-02-2011.jpg ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 351.jpg ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 352.jpg ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 353.jpg

----------


## ithakos

Κάθε μέρα μας εκπλήσεις φίλε Παντελή......συννέχισε......

----------


## GameManiacGR

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Παντελή!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Είναι η πρώτη μου φορά που γράφω στο θέμα των δεξαμενισμών και παραθέτω ορισμένες φωτογραφίες του ήρωα των Δωδεκανήσων (ΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ) απ' τη μικρή του Βασιλειάδη σήμερα το πρωί! Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους φίλους του θέματος!!! :Very Happy: 


SL382412.jpg SL382411.JPG SL382413.JPG

----------


## Κωστάκης

Το Νήσος Κάλυμνος στην μικρή δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη πριν από λίγο. Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους λάτρες των δεξαμενισμών.
nisos kalimnos.jpg
nisos kalimnos 1.jpg
nisos kalimnos 2.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο απο την μικρή του Πειραιά απο τους φίλους karavofanatikos & Κωστάκης. Ευχαριστούμε :Wink: .

----------


## ithakos

Μπράβο Παιδιά πολυ καλές φωτο.....

----------


## Nikos_V

Ο Οριζοντας ξεκουραζετε στην δεξαμενη  περιμενοντας την παρεα του!!:-D

P2170067.JPG

----------


## diagoras

> Ο Οριζοντας ξεκουραζετε στην δεξαμενη  περιμενοντας την παρεα του!!:-D
> 
> P2170067.JPG


Παντα ουσιαστικος και εντυπωσιακος Νικο.Ευχαριστουμε

----------


## Trakman

Τα σχόλια είναι περιττά Νίκο...!!!!

----------


## Nikos_V

Και το ονομα της παρεας του Οριζοντα Σουπερφαστ VI!!:-D

P2190095.JPG

----------


## Trakman

...μας αποτελείωσες...!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nikos_V

> ...μας αποτελείωσες...!!!


Τωρα ναι!!:-D
Για ολους σας!!! :Wink: 


P2200149.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

Τρέλα...Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Νίκο για τις ζωγραφιές σου...!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Nikos_V για τις υπέροχες φωτο σου και την ενημέρωση που μας προσφέρεις απο το ωραίο σου νησί :Wink:  :Cool: .

----------


## CORFU

να παρω το χαπι τωρα??????

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ολύμπιος Ζεύς αθόρυβα, έκανε το δεξαμενισμό του στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου και σήμερα έφυγε για Κάλυμνο. :Wink: 
Φωτογραφημένο στις 21/02/2011 απο την Κυνόσουρα.
Χαρισμένη σε CORFU, dokimakos21, Nikos_V, Trakman, diagoras, ithakos, polykas, GameManiacGR όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών και του πλοίου. :Razz: 



ΟΛΥΜΠΙΟΣ ΖΕΥΣ 04 21-02-2011.jpg

----------


## ithakos

Μπράβο φίλε Παντελή............

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και το Flyingcat 4 (μάλλον λόγο απόστασης δεν φαίνεται) που βγήκε στο Synchrolift του Σπανόπουλου. Φωτο χθεσινή.  :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη σε όσους προαναφέρω και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών. :Razz: 


FLYINGCAT 4 21 23-02-2011.jpg

----------


## ithakos

Μια χαρά φαίνεται Παντελή........ωραία φωτό ευχαρισυούμε...

----------


## zamas

P2241689.jpg
*Foto:* Zaimis(Zamas)*

To FHEDRA σημερα στη Μεγάλη δεξαμενή**ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΑΔΗ* *- απο 24/02/2011 εως 01/03/2011*
*Στο Ais* εμφανιζεται με το ονομα *AYLAH*

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε zamas, καμιά απο την πρύμη;;;;
Στο *Ais* εμφανίζετε καιρό τώρα με το νέο του όνομα :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## ithakos

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε μου......ωραία η φωτο σου............

----------


## zamas

> Ευχαριστούμε φίλε zamas, καμιά απο την πρύμη;;;;
> Στο *Ais* εμφανίζετε καιρό τώρα με το νέο του όνομα.


pantelis2009 μετανοιωσα που δεν εβγαλα και αλλες φωτογραφιες *αλλα αρχισε* να βρεχει και εφυγα  :Sad:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ο.Κ ευχαριστώ. Κάποιος φίλος θα πάει πιστεύω και θα το δούμε :Wink: .

----------


## ιθακη

> Ευχαριστούμε φίλε zamas, καμιά απο την πρύμη;;;;
> Στο *Ais* εμφανίζετε καιρό τώρα με το νέο του όνομα.


το οποιο παρεπηπτοντως ακομα δεν εχει γραφτει πανω στο πλοιο...αντιθετα ηπαρχη ακομα το παλιο του Ελληνικο ονομα στην πλωρη αριστερα μονο,ενω στην πρυμη του εχουν σβυστει τα παντα,και υπαρχει μονο το αναγλυφο του νηολογιου Πειραια...τα συνιαλα απο της τζιμινιερες εχουν ξεκοληθει,ενω ακομα υπαρχουν τα συνιαλα στις μπαντες του...

παμε να δουμε και τις αναλογες φωτο (sorry για την ποιοτητα,αλλα ξερετε οτι δεν ειμαι καλος στις βραδυνες και παλευω να διορθωθω)

DSCN4757.JPG

DSCN4774.JPG

DSCN4764.jpg

DSCN4783.JPG

Σημειωση 1: μεγαλη εντυπωση μου προκαλεσε η απουσια τιμονιων στο πλοιο (εκτος και αν εχει 1 τιμονι στην μεση στην καρινα που δεν το προσεψα λογο σκοταδιου,και ψοφοκρυου....)

Σημειωση 2: στην 2η και την 4η φωτο παρατηρουμε και μια μικρομετασκευη που εγινε στο πλοιο,κλεινοντας το πτυμιο ανοιχτο ντεκ,και κανοντας το σαλονι...παρακατο και μια φωτο πως φαινεται και η μετασκευη απο το πλάι,που τα ιδια ισχυουν και για την δεξια πλευρα

DSCN4772.JPG

χαρισμενες στους ithakο,captain nionio,Nikos Maroylis,Leo,Appia1978,thanasis89,polykas,roi baudoin,trelaras,minoan,zamas και στον pantelis2009 που ηθελε πολυ να το δει απο πισω,αλλα και σε ολους τους φιλους των δεξαμενων...

----------


## pantelis2009

Κατ' αρχήν φίλε Ιθάκη σ' ευχαριστώ για τις φωτο και την αφιέρωση :Wink: . Απαντήσεις τώρα:
α) έχει δυο τιμόνια όπως φαίνετε στη φωτο απο το Θάσος VIII τις 12/10/2008,
β) η μικρομετασκευή που λές, δεν είναι μικρή κοίτα πως ήταν σαν Θάσος VIII το πρυμνιό μέρος με το Bar Κάστρο τότε :Wink: . Χαρισμένες σε σένα, τους φίλους που αναφέρεις και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Very Happy: .



ΘΑΣΟΣ VIII 1639 12-10-2008.jpgΘΑΣΟΣ VIII 1363.jpgΘΑΣΟΣ VIII 1362.jpg

----------


## trelaras

Γιώργο κ Παντελή είστε κ οι δυο φοβεροί!!!

----------


## ιθακη

> Κατ' αρχήν φίλε Ιθάκη σ' ευχαριστώ για τις φωτο και την αφιέρωση. Απαντήσεις τώρα:
> α) έχει δυο τιμόνια όπως φαίνετε στη φωτο απο το Θάσος VIII τις 12/10/2008,
> β) η μικρομετασκευή που λές, δεν είναι μικρή κοίτα πως ήταν σαν Θάσος VIII το πρυμνιό μέρος με το Bar Κάστρο τότε. Χαρισμένες σε σένα, τους φίλους που αναφέρεις και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> 
> 
> ΘΑΣΟΣ VIII 1639 12-10-2008.jpgΘΑΣΟΣ VIII 1363.jpgΘΑΣΟΣ VIII 1362.jpg


παμτως Παντελη,το ντεκ που μου δειχνεις που απλα εχει την "κρεβατινα" απο πανω,οταν ηταν σαν Φαιδρα ηταν τελειος σκεπαστο με λαμαρινα...αρα μικρομετασκευη ειναι γιατι απλα κλειστικε περιμετρικα (οπως εγινε και με το superferry οταν το αγορασε η blue star ferries)

----------


## manoubras 33

Η Orca στην Συρο, οπου ειχαμε να την δουμε καιρο!Βρηκε χωρο στο καρναγιο μετα απο την πολυημερη συντηρηση του Nissos Kos, και πλεον εχει ξεκινησει την ετησια της...

DSCN2148.jpg DSCN2152.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Έχεις δίκιο φίλε Ιθάκη, το κλείσανε μόλις το πήρε ο Λεφάκης. :Wink: 
Φίλε manoubras 33 σ' ευχαριστούμε για την ανταπόκριση :Wink: .

----------


## Κωστάκης

Το Aulah σήμερα στον Πειραιά. Αφιερωμένες στον pantelis2009 άλλα και σε όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών.
aulah.jpg aulah 1.jpg aulah 2.jpg aulah 3.jpg

----------


## ithakos

Μπράβο Ξάδερφε........τέλειες................

----------


## ithakos

Συγχαρητήρια και στο φίλο Κωστάκη......

----------


## pantelis2009

Σ΄ευχαριστώ φίλε Κωστάκη για τις ωραίες φωτο  και την αφιέρωση. Απ' ότι φαίνετε πρέπει να έχουν σκεπάσει και τις σκάλες που οδηγούσαν στο πάνω Deck. :Wink: 
Ας όψετε που έχω λογοφέρει με κάποιον απο το ναυπηγείο και γι' αυτό δεν πάω :Wink:  :Cool: .

----------


## zamas

P2271828.jpg

P2271823.jpg

P2271826.jpg

*Σημερινες φωτογραφιες* του AYLAH 27/02/2011

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε zamas. Απ' ότι βλέπω στις δικές σου και του Κωστάκη, δεν έχουν ξεκινήσει να βάφουν. Είδατε αν το έπλυναν και αν θα το βάψουν;;;;

----------


## Κωστάκης

Όσο είμουν εκει πέρα δεν το έπλεναν. Μπορεί όμως μέχρι μεθαύριο που θα πέσει απο την δεξαμενή να κάνουν κάτι.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Όσο είμουν εκει πέρα δεν το έπλεναν. Μπορεί όμως μέχρι μεθαύριο που θα πέσει απο την δεξαμενή να κάνουν κάτι.


 Ευχαριστώ φίλε Κώστα. :Wink:

----------


## chiotis

To φαίδρα σήμερα στις 16:40.Δυστυχός εγώ δεν μπόρεσα να μπώ μέσα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν νομίζω τώρα που πουλήθηκε να μπορεί κανείς να μπει μέσα. :Wink:  
Ευχαριστούμε φίλε chiotis  :Very Happy: .

----------


## zozef

Τα σχολια δικα σας,αψογη εργασια!!!
ΝΕΟ ΙΘΑΚΙ 065NA.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως άψογος είσαι και σύ φίλε zozef :Wink: . Ευχαριστούμε για τη συνεχή ενημέρωση :Very Happy: .

----------


## gpap2006

Κουκλί έγινε το VI χαλάλι η πολυήμερη παραμονή στη Σύρο. Μεθαύριο Τετάρτη φεύγει για Πάτρα και θα μας έρθει το ΧΙ για δεξαμενή.

----------


## Nikos_V

Χαλαλι!!!Συμφωνω απολυτα τετοια πλοια ειναι στολιδια!!

P2240005.JPG

----------


## Leo

Το σκίσατε το θέμα, μπράβο, άντε γιατί έχω και εγώ άλλα με προλάβατε! Βλεπεις μας την έφερε και την κοπάνησε από Πάτρα την "ακατάλληλη" στιγμή. Έτσι φρόντισε μια καστάσκοπος να μου φέρει κι εμένα μια κόκκινη δόση! :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φωτο φίλε Nikos_V και σ' ευχαριστούμε.
Φίλε Leo περιμένουμε και τη δική σου .......κόκκινη δόση :Wink: .

----------


## Nikos_V

> Το σκίσατε το θέμα, μπράβο, άντε γιατί έχω και εγώ άλλα με προλάβατε! Βλεπεις μας την έφερε και την κοπάνησε από Πάτρα την "ακατάλληλη" στιγμή. Έτσι φρόντισε μια καστάσκοπος να μου φέρει κι εμένα μια κόκκινη δόση!


 ΧΑ-ΧΑ:-D
Παλι καλα που υπαρχει και η "γνωστη"καραβολατρησα cpt!!!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

Νίκο, zozef, μας έχετε τρελάνει...!!!!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το ¶γιος Γεώργιος απόψε το βράδυ στου Βασιλειάδη!! :Very Happy:  Αφιερωμένες σε pantelis2009, Leo, zozef, Nikos_V αλλά ... και στους υπόλοιπους φίλους που ομορφαίνουν με τις φωτό τους το θέμα!!! :Very Happy: 
SL382498.JPG SL382499.JPG

----------


## ithakos

Πόσο χρονών είναι το πλοίο ξέρει κανείς;

----------


## karavofanatikos

39! Σ' ένα χρόνο θα είναι ένας τρελός σαραντάρης!! :Very Happy:

----------


## ithakos

> 39! Σ' ένα χρόνο θα είναι ένας τρελός σαραντάρης!!



Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία...είναι όμως πανέμορφο και πολύ καλοτάξιδο από ότι ξέρω.

----------


## basilis.m

> Το ¶γιος Γεώργιος απόψε το βράδυ στοΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 125107υ Βασιλειάδη!! Αφιερωμένες σε pantelis2009, Leo, zozef, Nikos_V αλλά ... και στους υπόλοιπους φίλους που ομορφαίνουν με τις φωτό τους το θέμα!!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 125106


αρε βαπορα οσες φορες και να δεις αυτη τη πλωρη δεν τη χορταινεις! ευχαριστουμε φιλε

----------


## zozef

Καλησπερα σας σημερα το πρωι κατα της 11,00 ο ενας ανεβαινε και ο αλλος κατεβαινε!!!!
P2150006NA.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

Ευχαριστουμε zozef:-D!!
Ας δουμε και μια πριν απο λιγο..............

P3020299.JPG

για ολους τους λατρεις των δεξαμενισμων  :Razz:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε τους φίλους karavofanatikos, zozef & Nikos_V για τα ωραία πράγματα που μας έδειξαν :Wink: .

----------


## ιθακη

> Καλησπερα σας σημερα το πρωι κατα της 11,00 ο ενας ανεβαινε και ο αλλος κατεβαινε!!!!
> P2150006NA.JPG


τουλαχιστων zozef και τα δυο ειχαν κοινο τον χρωματισμο....ευχαριστουμε για την "κοκκινη" ανταποκριση

----------


## zamas

agios georgios deksameni basileiadi 01 - ok.jpg

Σημερινη φωτογραφια

----------


## Nikos_V

Καινουργιος επισκεπτης σημερα στην Ερμουπολη!!
Ηρθε και η σειρα του Σουπερφαστ XI!!

P3040016.JPG

για τον manoubra33,zozef,pantelis2009,karavofanatiko,ιθακη  ,ithakos......

----------


## Nikos_V

.......μετα απο λιγο ειχε και παρεα....το Coral....

P3040076.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Nikos_V για τα ωραία σου. Όπως βλέπω έχει αρκετή δουλειά και χαίρομαι γι' αυτό. Ενώ εδώ έχει πέσει νέκρα. :Wink:

----------


## zozef

Κουλουμα θα κανουν μαζι!!
ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ 054NA.jpg

----------


## zozef

Κ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ 107NA.jpgΤα καλα ακομα δεν εχουν ξεκινηση!!

----------


## proussos

6.jpg

*Για τον Zozef...*

----------


## pantelis2009

> Κ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ 107NA.jpgΤα καλα ακομα δεν εχουν ξεκινηση!!


 Φαντάσου τι έχουν να δούνε τα μάτια μας :Wink: :roll:.

----------


## Nikos_V

Ενα ακομη ομορφο διδυμο...........
Coral-Σουπερφαστ ΧΙ!!

P3060123.JPG

Για τους zozef,pantelis2009,proussos,vinman,dokimako21,ιθακ  η,Trakman,Leo.............!!!

----------


## ιθακη

Νικολα ετσι τρελανε μας....παντα με τρελεναν τα superfast στις δεξαμενες και σπαζομαι που δεν μπορω να τα δω απο κοντα....τολαχιστων περνω γευση απο τις φωτο σου...ευχαριστω

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε για τα ωραία καλούδια που μας δείχνεις φίλε Nikos_V :Wink:  :Very Happy: .
Φίλε Ιθάκη έτσι νοιώθουν και κείνοι για ότι βλέπουμε εμείς και δεν μπορούν εκείνοι :Wink: :roll:.

----------


## proussos

sfvi.jpg

*¶ντε...για να μην παραπονιέστε !*

----------


## ιθακη

> sfvi.jpg
> 
> *¶ντε...για να μην παραπονιέστε !*


 
φιλε μου proussos,μετα απο αυτο που ειδα,ποροθηκα...νομιζω οτι ακομα κοιμαμαι....σ ευχαριστουμε

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Express Scopelitis εχθές πρέπει να το έβγαλαν έξω. Σήμερα το πρωΐ στις 10.30 ήδη είχαν αρχίσει το πλύσιμο στα ύφαλα. Με τα πιστόλια της πίεσης στο full όπως καταλαβαίνετε δεν είναι για να πλησιάζεις. Έτσι τράβηξα 2 φωτο και έφυγα.
Χαρισμένες σε Maroulis Nikos, polykas, ιθακη, proussos, Nikos_V, zozef, Trakman, Leo, vinman, dokimako21, NAXOS, plori, sg3, basilis.m, T.S.S. APOLLON, karavofanatikos, PRAKTORAS και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  :Very Happy:  


EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 140 09-03-2011.jpgEXPRESS SCOPELITIS 141.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και το Αίνος που έχει βγεί για δεξαμενισμό στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Αρκετά ταλαιπωρημένο μας ήλθε :Wink: .
Χαρισμένες σε Appia_1978, trelaras, f/b Kefalonia, ιθακη, ithakos, Nikos_V, proussos, zozef και όλους τους φίλους τους φίλους του θέματος. :Cool: 


ΑΙΝΟΣ 07 12-03-2011.jpgΑΙΝΟΣ 08 12-03-2011.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ από εμάς, τους Κεφαλλονίτες Παντελή :-D

----------


## trelaras

Κ ένα άλλο ευχαριστώ κ από εμένα Παντελή!

----------


## ιθακη

και απο μας τους Θιακους Παντελη...ευχαριστουμε :Wink:

----------


## GameManiacGR

Ωραίος ο Παντελής!  :Smile:

----------


## pantelis2009

Και το Θεοτόκος έχει βγεί στου Παναγιωτάκη για τη 2ετία του. Και αυτό ήταν αρκετά λερωμένο :Wink:  :Very Happy: .
Χαρισμένες σε Maroulis Nikos, polykas, ιθακη, proussos, Nikos_V, zozef, Trakman, Leo, vinman, dokimako21, NAXOS, plori, sg3, basilis.m, T.S.S. APOLLON, karavofanatikos, Appia_1978, trelaras, f/b Kefalonia, ithakos, PRAKTORAS και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Cool: 


ΘΕΟΤΟΚΟΣ 45 12-03-2011.jpgΘΕΟΤΟΚΟΣ 46 12-03-2011.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

*SUPERFAST XI-Στην Σύρο
*
P3136039.JPG

----------


## ithakos

Ευχαριστώ και τους δύο για τις φωτογραφίες....

πάντως αυτή η πλώρη είτε μέσα είτε έξω από το νερό είναι φανταστική....ανοίγει τη θάλασσα στη μέση για να περάσει ο κόκκινος γίγαντας...

----------


## vinman

> *SUPERFAST XI-Στην Σύρο
> *
> P3136039.JPG


Χθές;
¶ντε..ότι πεις Φώτη.... :Very Happy: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 126438

----------


## Nikos_V

Σημερα λοιπον σκαντζα στην Βιολαντο Γουλανδρη το ΧΙ εδωσε την θεση του στο IONIAN STAR:-D

P3150298.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Μας κάλυψες πλήρως. Δεν ξανα λέω ότι "δεν είδαμε φωτο". :Wink:  :Very Happy:  Ευχαριστούμε

----------


## karavofanatikos

SL382927.jpg
Ας δούμε το KONSTANTINOS G. σήμερα το απόγευμα στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Βασιλειάδη. Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του θέματος και των ανοιχτών!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

Δυο υπεροχες φωτο που μου εδωσε αποψε ενας καλος φιλος. Τον ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

P1060094.jpgPC310061.jpg

----------


## gnikles

2011-02-08 14.06.44.jpgΕυχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Eng!!!
Από έναν καλό φίλο και η δικιά μου!!!

----------


## Ergis

> Δυο υπεροχες φωτο που μου εδωσε αποψε ενας καλος φιλος. Τον ευχαριστω πολυ!!!
> 
> P1060094.jpgPC310061.jpg


ουτε το θεοφιλος ειναι,ουτε το ηθακι......
εχω φαει τα λυσακα μου,ποιο πλοιο ειναι;

ισως ενα εκ των blue star 1-2;;;;

----------


## ιθακη

σημερα ξανακατεβηκα μετα απο παααρααα πολυ καιρο δεξαμενη και πηρα την "δοση" μου,σαν εξαρτημενος δεξαμενακιας που ειμαι....αφορμη σταθηκε ο δεξαμενησμος του δευτερου μπλε,απογονου της παλιας κεφαλονιτηκης αυτοκρατοριας,πλοιο του Νομου μας...το ιμητασιον Επτανησος

λογο του οτι το Κωσταντινος Γ αργησε να πεσει,και οτι επρεπε να τοποθετηθουν τα καταλληλα βαζα,οπως μας εδειξε ο φιλος pantelis2009 εδω,λογο της ιδιομορφιας της γαστρας του το πλοιο μπηκε στην δεξαμενη στις 3:30 το μεσημερι
DSCN4830.JPG DSCN4834.JPG DSCN4841.JPG DSCN4890.JPG

οι φωτο αφιερωμενες στους Ithakos,captain nionios,appia1978,thanasis89,trelaras,polykas,roi baudoin,trakman,vinman,pantelis2009,Nikos v,Leo,Nikos Maroulis και σε ολους τους φιλους των δεξαμενων που ξεχνω

συνεχιζετε...

----------


## ιθακη

και αφου μπηκε το πλοιο και εκλεισε το θυροπλοιο,μεχρι να ξενερησει ειπα να βγαλω και καμια αλλη ποζα

DSCN4850.JPG

εδω μια κατα τις 5:45 που εκατσε η πλωρη
DSCN4891.JPG

και μια τελευταια κατα τις 7:30 που αποχωρησα μετα απο πολλους καφεδες
DSCN4894.jpg

και παλι αφιερωμενες στους Ithakos,captain nionios,appia1978,thanasis89,trelaras,polykas,roi baudoin,trakman,vinman,pantelis2009,Nikos v,Leo,Nikos Maroulis και σε ολους τους φιλους των δεξαμενων που ξεχνω

υφαλα αυριο με το καλο

----------


## ithakos

Εξαιρετικές άψογες πάντα τέλειος και ακούραστος ο ξάδερφος μου.....

----------


## trelaras

¶ψογος Γιώργο!

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο απο το φίλο Ιθάκη και τον ευχαριστούμε πολύυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ. :Wink: 
Εγώ δεν ήμουν τυχερός να το προλάβω, αλλά πλέον θα υπάρχει πάρα πολύ υλικό απο τον Πειραιά, λόγο της δουλειάς που έπιασα :Very Happy:  :Razz: .

----------


## Nikos_V

Και μια βραδυνη του IONIAN STAR........

P3150303.JPG

pantelis20009,ithakos,ιθακη,karavofanatikos,manoub  ras33,Eng,trelaras,polykas και φυσικα στον κυριο kost!!:-D

----------


## pantelis2009

Πολύ ωραία νυχτεινή φωτο απο το φίλο Nikos_V και τον ευχαριστώ. 
Ίσως το απόγευμα να ανεβάσω φωτο απο το Επτάνησος, που θα πάω σε λίγο Πειραιά :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## ιθακη

2η ημερα δεξαμενησμου για το Επτανησος,και αφου ειχε στεγνωση η δεξαμενη μπορεσαμε να δουμε και τα "αποκρυφα" του σημεια

παμε να το δουμε απο πλωρα μερια 
DSCN4916.JPG

DSCN4915.jpg

 αλλα και απο πρυμα,που δυστυχως εκατσε τρια βαζα παραπισω και σε συνδιασμο του οτι ειναι και 2,5 μετρα πλατυτερο απο τον ομοσταυλο του *βαποραρο*,δεν μου χωρουσε ολο στην φωτο
DSCN4924.JPG

DSCN4927.JPG

DSCN4941.JPG


αφιερωμενες στου καπετανιους του (τον πλοιαρχο Μακη Κατσαϊτη,τον υπαρχο του τον Δημητρη Βουτσινα και τον συνπατριωτη μας τον υποπλοιαρχο Διονυση Χαλιδοπουλο),στο πληρωμα του,στον ξαδερφο μου τον *Ithako*,στον captain nionios (για το ονομα και μονο8) :Very Happy: :roll :Smile: ,και στους appia1978,thanasis89,trelaras,polykas,roi baudoin,trakman,vinman,pantelis2009,Nikos v,Leo,Nikos Maroulis,Apostolos,proussos

----------


## polykas

Γιώργο σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ.Απίθανες... :Very Happy:

----------


## ithakos

Μπράβο Γιώργο εξαιρετικές και λεπτομερέστατες......
Ευχαριστώ....

----------


## Κωστάκης

Και μία δικιά μου σήμερα το πρωί. Αφιερωμένη στους rafina lines και giorgos 249.
eptanisos.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού ο φίλος Γιώργος (Ιθάκη) μας το έδειξε πως ήταν εχθές, ας το δούμε πως ήταν σήμερα στις 16.20 με βαμμένα τα ύφαλα του και λάμπη, παρ' όλο που στο βάθος είχε ήλιο εκεί ψιλοέριχνε :Sad:  αλλά εγώ.........:roll:.
Χαρισμένες σε Ιθάκη, polykas, Roi Baudoin, Maroulis Nikos, Leo, Appia1978, Trakman, Nikos_V, ithakos, manoubras33, CORFU, trelaras, Eng, karavofanatikos και όσους των δεξαμενισμών ξέχασα :Very Happy: .


ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ 17 19-03-2011.jpgΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ 18.jpgΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ 19.jpgΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ 20.jpgΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ 21.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

> Αφού ο φίλος Γιώργος (Ιθάκη) μας το έδειξε πως ήταν εχθές, ας το δούμε πως ήταν σήμερα στις 16.20 με βαμμένα τα ύφαλα του και λάμπη, παρ' όλο που στο βάθος είχε ήλιο εκεί ψιλοέριχνε αλλά εγώ.........:roll:.


μονο μια διευκρινηση Παντελη,αυτες οι φωτο με τα υφαλα που τα βαφουν....




> 2η ημερα δεξαμενησμου για το Επτανησος,και αφου ειχε στεγνωση η δεξαμενη μπορεσαμε να δουμε και τα "αποκρυφα" του σημεια
> 
> παμε να το δουμε απο πλωρα μερια 
> DSCN4916.JPG
> 
> DSCN4915.jpg
> 
> αλλα και απο πρυμα,που δυστυχως εκατσε τρια βαζα παραπισω και σε συνδιασμο του οτι ειναι και 2,5 μετρα πλατυτερο απο τον ομοσταυλο του *βαποραρο*,δεν μου χωρουσε ολο στην φωτο
> DSCN4924.JPG
> ...


 ....ειναι *σημερινες* (και το γραφω πανω πανω "2η μερα δεξαμενησμου") μιας και οπως ειπα χθες,το πλοιο οταν μπηκε ξενερισε τελιος στις 7:30 το απογευμα προς βραδυ,με αποτελεσμα να εχει πεσει ο ηλιος και να μην μπορει να βγει κατι αξιολογο

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Γιώργο μην κακοκαρδίζεσαι, λάθος συνειρμός σκέψης έγινε.
Εξ άλλου δεν είναι ο τύπος μου να την μπαίνω σε άλλους και πόσο δα σε φίλους. :Wink: 
Κάποια στιγμή θα δούμε και απο πρίμη φωτο.:roll:

----------


## polykas

Ευχαριστούμε καλέ φίλε Παντελή.... :Very Happy:

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ :-D

----------


## MYTILENE

> Και μια βραδυνη του IONIAN STAR........
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 126941
> 
> pantelis20009,ithakos,ιθακη,karavofanatikos,manoub  ras33,Eng,trelaras,polykas και φυσικα στον κυριο kost!!:-D


Κοίτα να μου βγάλεις φώτο και το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ που σου έρχεται αύριο ναι??? :Wink:

----------


## Nikos_V

> Κοίτα να μου βγάλεις φώτο και το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ που σου έρχεται αύριο ναι???


Για ολους τους fun και ειδικα για τον MYTILENE:-D
Αν και καθυστερησε να ανεβει η δεξαμενη.....

P3210050.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

Μετα απο λιγο απεκτησε και παρεα......

P3210110.JPG

ενα ακομη διδυμο στο Νεωριο......... :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε το φίλο Nikos_V για τα καλούδια απο τη Σύρο :Wink: .
Σήμερα το πρωΐ μπήκε και το ARION στη μεγάλη του Πειραιά. Στις 11.30 ακόμη η δεξαμενή δεν είχε ξενερίσει, αλλά ορισμένα απόκρυφα σημεία του ήταν ορατά.:roll:
Χαρισμένες σε Ιθάκη, polykas, Roi Baudoin, Maroulis Nikos, Leo, Appia1978, Trakman, Nikos_V, ithakos, manoubras33, CORFU, trelaras, Eng, karavofanatikos, despo, mastrokostas, Gregory K., TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA, .voyager και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών και του πλοίου ξέχασα :Razz: .


ARION 12 21-03-2011.jpgARION 13.jpgARION 14.jpgARION 15.jpgARION 16.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

μια μικρή διόρθωησ μόνο φίλε Παντελή. Το Αρίων ήταν στην δεξαμενή ήδη από χτες το βράδυ. Πέρασα αρκετά αργά από τον περιφερειακό και το είδα μέσα  :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

Νικόλα σ ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις ομορφιές απο την Σύρο ...!

----------


## ithakos

ΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΝΑ ΠΩ Ο ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ.....ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ......

----------


## pantelis2009

> μια μικρή διόρθωησ μόνο φίλε Παντελή. Το Αρίων ήταν στην δεξαμενή ήδη από χτες το βράδυ. Πέρασα αρκετά αργά από τον περιφερειακό και το είδα μέσα


 Δεν νομίζω φίλε μου, για κοίτα στο θέμα του πλοίου που το πρωΐ στις 09.30 ανέβασα το AIS την ώρα που πήγαινε Πειραιά. :Wink:

----------


## despo

Μπράβο φίλε Παντελή και ο,τι σκεφτόμουν αν θα προλάβαινα να δώ το πλοίο πάνω στη δεξαμενή, βλέπω μάλιστα οτι το πέτυχες την κατάλληλη στιγμή. Βεβαίως και το πλοίο ανέβηκε σήμερα το πρωι στη δεξαμενή.

----------


## pantelis2009

Έχω και άλλες φίλε despo απο πλώρα και πλαινές που ξέρω ότι σου αρέσει αυτό το πλοίο, αλλά όλες είναι σε αυτό το επίπεδο νερού. Δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να ξανα γυρίσω όταν θα είχαν βγει τα νερά. :Sad:

----------


## hayabusa

> Δεν νομίζω φίλε μου, για κοίτα στο θέμα του πλοίου που το πρωΐ στις 09.30 ανέβασα το AIS την ώρα που πήγαινε Πειραιά.


λες να είδα άλλο; είμαι βέβαιο πως στην πλώρη έγραφε Arion...τι να πω...μπορεί να άρχισα να βλέπω προφητικά οράματα  :Razz:

----------


## zamas

> ...Σήμερα το πρωΐ μπήκε και το ARION στη μεγάλη του Πειραιά.........


*Φιλε Panteli2009 παραλίγο* να βρεθούμε σήμερα *αλλα λογο κρύου*... εφυγα γρήγορα απο τον Πειραια.
arion piraeus 01 - ok.jpg arion piraeus 02 - ok.jpg arion piraeus 03 - ok.jpg arion piraeus 04 - ok.jpg
*Ανέβασα μερικές φωτογραφίες* του πλοιου κατα την *αφιξή του στο λιμανι του Πειραια*, και οταν *μπαίνει μεσα στην δεξαμενη* *(επόμενο post)*. 
_Την ολη διαδικασια βοήθησαν τα ρυμουλκα KARAPIPERIS 16 & KARAPIPERIS NEW GENERATION_
*Χαρισμένες* σε όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών

----------


## zamas

> *..* και οταν *μπαίνει μεσα στην δεξαμενη*. *
> Χαρισμένες* σε όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών


arion deksameni basileiadi 01 - ok.jpg arion deksameni basileiadi 02 - ok.jpg arion deksameni basileiadi 03 - ok.jpg

*YΣ.*
_Της ανέβασα σε 2 post γιατι σε 1 δεν χωρούσαν_

*Ετσι λοιπόν* εχουμε *ΠΛΗΡΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΟ ΡΕΠΟΡΤΑΖ*...χιχιχι  :Wink:

----------


## zamas

> Δεν νομίζω φίλε μου, για κοίτα στο θέμα του πλοίου που το πρωΐ στις 09.30 ανέβασα το AIS την ώρα που πήγαινε Πειραιά.



*Σωστός ο pantelis2009* 
*Δειτε τις φωτογραφιες που ανεβασα* *(2 post προιγουμενα)*. 
*Kατω δεξια* εχουν την ωρα που της εχω βγάλει  :Wink: 




> μια μικρή διόρθωησ μόνο φίλε Παντελή. Το Αρίων ήταν στην δεξαμενή ήδη από χτες το βράδυ. Πέρασα αρκετά αργά από τον περιφερειακό και το είδα μέσα


*Eνδεχομένος να ήταν το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ* που *βρισκόταν στην μεγάλη δεξαμενη πριν το Αrion 
*

----------


## ιθακη

το Επτανησος επεσε Κυριακη 20-03-11 πρωι, οπως μας δειχνει και ο φιλος Παντελης εδω

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε zamas. Ας δούμε και τη συνέχεια χαρισμένες σε όσους προαναφέρω και όλο το υπέροχο 
*Nautilia.gr*
Τα απόκρυφα πρίμα, πλώρα και stabilizer, ας ελπίσουμε ότι κάποιος θα το βγάλει και τώρα που έχει ξενερίσει η δεξαμενή :Wink:  :Razz: :roll:.


ARION 17.jpgARION 22.jpgARION 23.jpgARION 25.jpgARION 27.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

οπως λεει και ο τιτλος,παμε να δουμε το πανεμορφο αυτο κρουαζιεροπλοιο,σημερα που ειχε ξενερησει,την στιγμη που εγω ειχα ξενερωσει απο το κρυο και τον αερα...

DSCN4948.jpg DSCN4951.JPG DSCN4999.jpgDSCN5003.jpgDSCN5004.JPG

αφιερομενες στον *ξαδερφο μου* τον ithako,στους καλους μου φιλους polykas,roi baudoin,captain nionios (που πρεπει να βρεθουμε και οι 4 μια μερα να φωτογραφησουμε...),αλλα και στους appia 1978,trelaras,Leo,Maroulis Nikos,Pantelis2009,Nikos V (με τα αριστουργηματα απο την Συρο),proussos,capten4,καρολος και ολους τους φιλους των δεξαμενων που ξεχνω

----------


## ιθακη

και μια μικρη συνεχεια απο ψηλα

DSCN5021.JPG

αλλα και απο πολυ βαθυα με πρωτη θεα τα 2 μικρα bow thruster

DSCN4972.JPG

και με ανοιχτα τα stabilizers

DSCN4957.JPG DSCN4956.JPG

χαρισμενες στους προαναφερομενους...

----------


## polykas

_Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ ΟΛΟΥΣ..._

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε τον φίλο Ιθάκη. Και γώ μία απο τα ίδια τράβηξα + ότι ψιλόβρεχε :Wink: .

----------


## ithakos

Ξάδερφε και Παντελη...ευχαριστώ......άριστα..πολύ καλή και λεπτομερείς φωτογράφηση....συννεχίστε δυναμικά!!!!

----------


## Nikos_V

Σημερα το απογευμα στο Νεωριο........!!

P3230173.JPG

για τους ανυπομονους:-D

----------


## dokimakos21

> Σημερα το απογευμα στο Νεωριο........!!
> 
> P3230173.JPG
> 
> για τους ανυπομονους:-D


Αυτά είναι ...!!Φέτος ειδικά δεν πρέπει να έχετε παράπονο ...!!!Πολλά πλοία για πρώτη φορά..Ευχαριστούμε Νίκο..!

----------


## harlek

> αλλα και απο πολυ βαθυα με πρωτη θεα τα 2 μικρα bow thruster
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 127369


Μάλλον κάποιου είδους αναρροφήσεις δεν πρέπει να είναι αυτά; είναι υπερβολικά μικρά για thrusters...

----------


## zamas

omega deksameni vasiliadi 01 - ok.jpg
*Το ARION εφυγε το Ο'MEGA ήρθε*.
*Αυριο* *που επιτελους* θα αναχωρισουμε για Σαμο μετα απο το απαγορευτικο που κρατησε 2 μέρες, *θα* το βγάλω καλύτερη φωτογραφία  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## NikosP

> Αυτά είναι ...!!Φέτος ειδικά δεν πρέπει να έχετε παράπονο ...!!!Πολλά πλοία για πρώτη φορά..Ευχαριστούμε Νίκο..!


Κανονική παρέλαση!!! Φώτη εγώ το έχω πει πόσο τυχεροί είναι ο Νίκος και οι υπόλοιποι Συριανοί φίλοι.Πέφτει πολλή δουλειά τον χειμώνα!

----------


## Κωστάκης

Εξπρες Σαντορίνη σήμερα το πρωί στην Αυλίδα. Αφιερωμένες σε rafina-lines,giorgos 249, pantelis2009.
express santorini.jpg express santorini 1.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Κωστάκη για τις φωτο απο μία δεξαμενή που δεν την βλέπουμε εύκολα :Wink: .

----------


## giannisk88

Καλησπέρα,
μία ερώτηση θα ήθελα να κάνω. Τα Κρήτη 1,2 έχουν πάει για δεξαμενισμό για φέτος? η δε προβλέπετε προς το παρόν.

----------


## pantelis2009

Κυριακή 27/03/2011 στις 08:00 και οι δουλειές στο O'MEGA έχουν αρχίσει :Wink: .
Χαρισμένες σε Ιθάκη, polykas, Roi Baudoin, Maroulis Nikos, Leo, Appia1978, Trakman, Nikos_V, ithakos,manoubras33, CORFU, trelaras, Eng, karavofanatikos, despo, mastrokostas, TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA, voyager, giannisk88, Κωστάκης, NikosP, zamas, harlek, dokimakos21  και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών που ξέχασα. :Razz: 


MEGA 01 27-03-2011.jpgMEGA 02 27-03-2011.jpgMEGA 04 27-03-2011.jpgMEGA 05 27-03-2011.jpgMEGA 08 27-03-2011.jpg

----------


## ithakos

Φίλε Παντελή υπέροχες και λεπτομερείς....
Γνωρίζει κανείς σε ποιν ανήκει η θαλαμηγός;

----------


## trelaras

> Φίλε Παντελή υπέροχες και λεπτομερείς....
> Γνωρίζει κανείς σε ποιν ανήκει η θαλαμηγός;


Δικια μου ειναι...ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ:grin::grin::grin::grin:

----------


## Nikos_V

Καλησπερα σε ολους!!
Καινουργιος επισκεπτης σημερα στο Νεωριο........
AEGEAN ODYSSEY!!!

P3280285.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

Και φυσικα μην ξεχναμε την παρεα του!!:-D

P3280279.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Nikos_V για την πάντα άμεση ανταπόκριση σου :Wink: . Υπέροχες και οι δύο φωτο. :Razz:

----------


## plori

Ένα πολύ όμορφο βίντεο με τον δεξαμενισμό του Speedrunner III
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cH-zCiEtA5w

----------


## pantelis2009

Κάτι που εγώ δεν το έχω ξανα δει (και δυστυχώς δεν ήμουν εκεί να το βγάλω βίντεο) ήταν ότι το αμφίπλωρο Κυριακή που το βάρος του είναι 200 ton. βγήκε στο ναυπηγείο Χαλκίτη και έπεσε, φασκιωμένο με τον γερανό του ναυπηγείου. Και μιά φωτο την ώρα που πάει για μπανάκι απο τον Cpt. του που τον ευχαριστώ.
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών. Είσαστε και πολλοί :Wink:  :Very Happy: .


ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 45 28-03-2011.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

SL383179.jpgSL383178.jpgSL383177.jpg 
Η Πηνελόπη σήμερα νωρίς το απόγευμα στου Βασιλειάδη! Για όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών και των θαυμαστών της Πόπης!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε karavofanatikos για τις φωτο της Πόπης :Wink: .

----------


## diagoras

Αντε πλησιαζει ο καιρος να ξανακαμαρωσουμε την κουκλα με την μπασα την μπουρου της :Wink:

----------


## zamas

> *Το ARION εφυγε το Ο'MEGA ήρθε*.
> *Αυριο* *που επιτελους* θα αναχωρισουμε για Σαμο μετα απο το απαγορευτικο που κρατησε 2 μέρες, *θα* το βγάλω καλύτερη φωτογραφία


Τελικα με τα 1000 ζορια μπορεσαμε και φυγαμε για Σαμο την Παρασκευή (δεν υπήρχαν εισιτήρια) και λογο του τρεξήματος δεν μπορεσα να βγαλω καποια κοντινη φωτογραφια. Αλλα απ΄οτι βλεπω ανέβασαν αρκετες κοντινες φωτογραφιες. Ανεβάζω κ' εγω μια τραβιγμένη πανω απο το "Nissos Mykonos"
omega deksameni vasiliadi 02 - ok.jpg

Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών

----------


## zamas

> Και φυσικα μην ξεχναμε την παρεα του!!:-D


superfast ii syros 01 - ok.jpg

Τo SUPERFAST II στο Νεωριον της Σύρου... απο μια αλλη οπτικη γωνία 25/03/2011
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών

----------


## ιθακη

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 128409Συνημμένο Αρχείο 128408Συνημμένο Αρχείο 128407 
> Η Πηνελόπη σήμερα νωρίς το απόγευμα στου Βασιλειάδη! Για όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών και των θαυμαστών της Πόπης!!!


και αφου ο φιλος karavofanatikos μας εδωσε μια αποψη της Ποπαρας απο πλωρη μερια (και για να μην κανουμε ασκοπα ποστ,μη σεβομενοι και χαλοντας το φορουμ που μας φιλοξενει,οπως λενε μερικοι),παμε να δουμε και απο τις αλλες του "αποψης" το δευτερο ποιο ομορφο πλοιο της Ραφηνας

DSCN5211.jpg DSCN5209.jpg DSCN5207.jpg DSCN5227.JPG

αφιερομενες σε ithakos,captain nionios,trelaras,thanasis89,polykas,Leo,captain4,κ  αρολος,appia1978,Nikos v,Maroulis Nikos και ε ολους τους φιλους της

----------


## rafina-lines

Ευχαριστώ κι εγώ φίλε karavofanatikos για τις πολύτιμες φωτό της ΠΟΠΗΣ από τη δεξαμενή. Τώρα που παίρνει το "μπανάκι" της ηρέμησα. Ευτυχώς έγινε η κίνηση που έπρεπε... ;-)

----------


## ιθακη

και τελος να δουμε μια απο την πλωρακλα της,που λογο μεγεθους δεν χωρουσε στην φωτο,και αναγκαστηκα να ενωσω 2 φωτο

DSCN5240a.jpg
αλλα και μια πανοραμικη

DSCN5248.JPG

----------


## rafina-lines

Ιθάκη, είσαι φανταστικός! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ! Απίθανες λήψεις! Με το καλό να συναντήσει και πάλι το φυσικό της στοιχείο... :-)

----------


## Leo

Από τα Ναυπηγεία της Χαλκίδας ο συμπαθής Ταξιάρχης προετοιμάζεται για τις καλοκαιρινές περιπλανήσεις του στο Βορειονατατολικό Αιγαίο!

TAXDSCN0515.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε τους φίλους για τις φωτο.
Φίλε Leo υπέροχη φωτο απο μιά δεξαμενή που δεν βλέπουμε συχνά :Wink: .

----------


## giorgos_249

> Αντε πλησιαζει ο καιρος να ξανακαμαρωσουμε την κουκλα με την μπασα την μπουρου της


 *που τη βαραει καθημερινα ωρα 6.05' απογευματινη στη Ραφηνα............*

----------


## ithakos

> και τελος να δουμε μια απο την πλωρακλα της,που λογο μεγεθους δεν χωρουσε στην φωτο,και αναγκαστηκα να ενωσω 2 φωτο
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 128523
> αλλα και μια πανοραμικη
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 128524


παλιό κλασικό καλό σκαρί της Πηνελόπης με δυο λόγια.................... 
Eξαιρετική αλλά και λεπτομερής φωτογράφηση............α ρε ξάδερφε πόσο τυχερός είσαι που μπαινεις στη δεξαμενή..........

----------


## manoubras 33

Ταρσανας Συρου λοιπον και η *Calypso* στις ομορφιες της!
Ενα μεγαλο μερος κατω στα υφαλα του διαθετει 16τ.μ. επενδυση γυαλινου πατου, οπου εχει την δυνατοτητα ο επιβατης να απολαυσει τον βυθο..Αλλωστε αναγραφεται στα πλαινα του πλοιου αλλα και στον καθρεπτη..*Glass bottom boat*!Το βαπορακι ειναι τουριστικο και δουλευει στην Σαντορινη.Επισης η μεγιστη χωρητικοτητα του εξυπηρετει 198 επιβατες!
DSCN2272.jpg
*Καλοταξιδο!*

----------


## gnikles

> Από τα Ναυπηγεία της Χαλκίδας ο συμπαθής Ταξιάρχης προετοιμάζεται για τις καλοκαιρινές περιπλανήσεις του στο Βορειονατατολικό Αιγαίο!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 128547


 Α ρε Ταξιαρχέλη!!!!Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

> Ταρσανας Συρου λοιπον και η *Calypso* στις ομορφιες της!
> Ενα μεγαλο μερος κατω στα υφαλα του διαθετει 16τ.μ. επενδυση γυαλινου πατου, οπου εχει την δυνατοτητα ο επιβατης να απολαυσει τον βυθο..Αλλωστε αναγραφεται στα πλαινα του πλοιου αλλα και στον καθρεπτη..*Glass bottom boat*!Το βαπορακι ειναι τουριστικο και δουλευει στην Σαντορινη.Επισης η μεγιστη χωρητικοτητα του εξυπηρετει 198 επιβατες!
> DSCN2272.jpg
> *Καλοταξιδο!*


 Πάντα ωραία και ευπρόσδεκτα τα νέα σου απο τη Σύρο φίλε manoubras 33. Ευχαριστούμε :Wink: .

----------


## zamas

*Και μια σημερινη* του* PENELOPE A*
penelope a deksameni basileiadi 01 - ok.jpg

 :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## polykas

Μπάλα Πόπης.
CSC_0619.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ποσειδών Ελλάς φωτογραφημένο απο την Κυνοσούρα στη μικρή του Περάματος στις 05/04/2011. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους του θέματος. :Very Happy: 


ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ 57.jpgΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ 58.jpgΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ 59.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

επειδη δεξαμενισμους στις πετρινες δεξαμενες δεν κανουν μονο τα ποσταλια,που μανιοδος τρεχουμε ολοι να φωτογραφησουμε,αλλα δεξαμενιζοντε (οχι και τοσο συχνα βεβαια...) κα οι αμφιπλωρες παντοφλες της σαλαμινας,παμε να δουμε το Θεοχαρης Λ που βρισκετε στην μεγαλη μονιμη....

μια απο πανω
DSCN5251.JPG

μια "πλωρα"
DSCN5253.JPG

και μια "πρυμα"
DSCN5257.JPG

δυστυχως δεν μπορεσα να το βγαλω πρυμα πανω απο το θυροπλοιο,λογο ενως ατυχιματος που ειχαμε απο το οποιο και θρυνουμε την φωτογραφικη μου....

αφιερωμενες σε ολους τους φαν των δεξαμενησμων,ακομα περισσοτερο στους λατρεις των αμφιπλωρων και στον εκ Σαλαμινας κυριο,που εχει ποσταρει απο πανω μου...

----------


## pantelis2009

Σε υπέρ ευχαριστώ φίλε Ιθάκη για τις όμορφες φωτο και την αφιέρωση. Δυστυχώς λογο οικονομικών προβλημάτων έχω κόψη τις βόλτες και χάνω τους δεξαμενισμούς απο τα αγαπημένα μου αμφίπλωρα. Όσα εχουν δεξαμενιστοί εκεί δυστυχώς δεν έχω δει κανένα. Ευτυχώς που είσαι και σύ φίλε μου. Πάντως αυτό έγινε τακτική για την μία κοινοπραξία και όταν είναι να κάνει 2ετία σκάφος της θα το βλέπετε εκεί. :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ιθακη

> Σε υπέρ ευχαριστώ φίλε Ιθάκη για τις όμορφες φωτο και την αφιέρωση. Δυστυχώς λογο οικονομικών προβλημάτων έχω κόψη τις βόλτες και χάνω τους δεξαμενισμούς απο τα αγαπημένα μου αμφίπλωρα. Όσα εχουν δεξαμενιστοί εκεί δυστυχώς δεν έχω δει κανένα. Ευτυχώς που είσαι και σύ φίλε μου. Πάντως αυτό έγινε τακτική για την μία κοινοπραξία και όταν είναι να κάνει 2ετία σκάφος της θα το βλέπετε εκεί.


να εισαι καλα Παντελο,και μην σκας για τιποτα...αν θυμασαι σου ειχα αναφερει και τον λογο που παρθηκε αυτην η αποφαση :Wink:

----------


## karavofanatikos

SL383348.jpgSL383347.jpgSL383346.jpg 
Ας δούμε το ΣΑΟΣ ΙΙ σήμερα το απόγευμα στου Βασιλειάδη. Δυστυχώς ο θόρυβος από τις εργασίες που γίνονταν στα ύφαλα του πλοίου ήταν τρομερός και δεν μπόρεσα να πλησιάσω περισσότερο! Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένες σε ιθάκη, pantelis2009, zamas αλλά και στους υπόλοιπους φίλων των δεξαμενών!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Σ' ευχαριστώ φίλε karavofanatikos, αλλά πριν μπεί το ΣΑΟΣ ΙΙ έγινε ο αποδεξαμενισμός του Θεοχάρης Λ :Wink: . Στις 07.10 είχαν ανοίξει οι κρουνοί και η μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Πειραιά γέμιζε με νερό. Το πλήρωμα φωτογράφιζε τους κρουνούς και γω όλη τη φάση :Very Happy: .
Χαρισμένες σε σένα, Ιθάκη, polykas, manoubras33, NikosV, zamas και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.


ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ Λ 15 08-04-2011.jpgΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ Λ 17.jpgΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ Λ 18.jpgΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ Λ 21.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

Καλημερα οι τελευταιες πινελιες σημερα το πρωι!!Σουπερφαστ Ι!!
Για ολους εσας!!

DSC_0073.JPG

----------


## konigi

Πανέμορφη φώτο απο τη πανέμορφη Σύρο!!!
Θέλω να κάνω μια ερώτηση και όποις γνωρίζει ας απαντήσει!!!
Καλός ή κακός έχουμε παρατηρήσει τόσα χρόνια στα κόκκινα πως μεταξύ του χρώματος των πλευρών και του υφαλοχρώματος υπάρχει μία σκούρα γκρι επένδυση.
Τα Ι και ΙΙ δεν την έχουν και δεν την είχαν εξαρχής!!
Είναι λόγω υφάλων πλοίου (επειδή η μπάλα τους είναι πολύ έξω σε σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα κόκκινα) ή λόγω του τύπου τους που διαφέρει απο τα άλλα?

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Το ΣΑΟΣ ΙΙ σημερα το μεσημερι στην δεξαμενη !!!!  :Wink: 
IMG_3577.JPG

----------


## polykas

Saos II.9-4-2011.

21.jpg

----------


## polykas

ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ.
Πέραμα 9-4-2011.
CSC_0614.JPG

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Χθές είχα πάει βόλτα στη Χαλκίδα και πέτυχα την Έλλη Τ. στη δεξαμενή να κάνει το μπανάκι της. 
DSC05520.JPGDSC05521.jpg

Αφιερωμένες σε όλoυς τους φίλους του θέματος

Υ.Γ.: Ζητάω συγγνώμη για την ποιότητα των φωτογραφιών, αλλά τις τράβηξα μέσα από το τρένο...

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Σάος ΙΙ στις 08/04/20111 στις 17:40 όταν είχαν αρχίσει να το πλένουν. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένες σε polykas, GiorgosVitz, IONIAN STAR, konigi, Nikos_V, karavofanatikos, ιθακη, manoubras33,  zamas και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος. :Razz: 


ΣΑΟΣ ΙΙ 01 08-04-2011.jpgΣΑΟΣ ΙΙ 03.jpgΣΑΟΣ ΙΙ 05.jpg

----------


## costaser

πότε πέρασε το Έλλη μέσα χαμπάρι δεν πήρα.
Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος φίλος πόσες ημέρες θα παραμείνει στα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας;

----------


## Κωστάκης

Ας δούμε τον αποδεξαμενισμό του ΣΑΟΣ ΙΙ σήμερα το πρωί. Αφιερωμένες σε pantelis2009(ευχαριστώ για τις αφιερώσεις!), rafina-lines, giorgos_249 και nkr.
saos ii.jpg saos ii 1.jpg saos ii 2.jpg saos ii 3.jpg saos ii 4.jpg

----------


## gpap2006

Οι σκουριές στα πλαινά δεν έφυγαν βέβαια παρά τον 3ήμερο δεξαμενισμό. Το πλοίο βιαζόταν να φύγει καθώς η Σαμοθράκη είναι αποκλεισμένη χωρίς αυτό. Ελπίζουμε τον επόμενο χειμώνα να το ξεκουράσουν και να το ανανεώσουν περισσότερο το βαπόρι.

----------


## basilis.m

> Οι σκουριές στα πλαινά δεν έφυγαν βέβαια παρά τον 3ήμερο δεξαμενισμό. Το πλοίο βιαζόταν να φύγει καθώς η Σαμοθράκη είναι αποκλεισμένη χωρίς αυτό. Ελπίζουμε τον επόμενο χειμώνα να το ξεκουράσουν και να το ανανεώσουν περισσότερο το βαπόρι.


αυτα "μαζευονται'' και εκτος δεξαμενης λεπτομερειες ειναι

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α κατα την διαδικασια αποδεξαμενισμου στις 3/4/11 αφιερωμενη στον panteli και στον καλο φιλο polyka.

P3310127.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ τους φίλους Κωστάκης & Φίλιππος Αίγιο για τις ωραίες φωτο και αφιερώσεις. :Wink: 
Το ότι βιαζόντουσαν να τελειώσουν το πλοίο φάνηκε απο την αρχή. Θα ανεβάσω κάποια στιγμή και άλλες φωτο του :Razz: .

----------


## rafina-lines

> Ας δούμε τον αποδεξαμενισμό του ΣΑΟΣ ΙΙ σήμερα το πρωί. Αφιερωμένες σε pantelis2009(ευχαριστώ για τις αφιερώσεις!), rafina-lines, giorgos_249 και nkr.
> saos ii.jpg saos ii 1.jpg saos ii 2.jpg saos ii 3.jpg saos ii 4.jpg


Κωστάκη, σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον αποδεξαμενισμό του ΣΑΟΣ! Είσαι φανταστικός! Thank u, so much... Κι ένα καράβι που δε βλέπουμε συχνά... :-D

----------


## polykas

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου... :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Γι' αυτό που λέγαμε ότι το Σάος ΙΙ βιαζόταν, κοιτάτε φωτο, ημερομηνία και ώρα και την εξέλιξη εργασιών. :Wink: 
Φωτο Νο 11. 09/04/2011 ώρα 16:00
Φωτο Νο 12. 10/04/2011 ώρα 08:00
Φωτο Νο 15. 10/04/2011 ώρα 18:00 τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.
Χαρισμένες σε polykas, GiorgosVitz, IONIAN STAR, konigi, Nikos_V, karavofanatikos, ιθακη, manoubras33, zamas, costaser, Κωστάκης, gpap2006, basilis.m, Φίλιππος Αίγιο, rafina-lines και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος :Razz: .


ΣΑΟΣ ΙΙ 11.jpgΣΑΟΣ ΙΙ 12 10-04-2011.jpgΣΑΟΣ ΙΙ 15.jpg

----------


## polykas

ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ.

DSC_0085.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

Η μεγαλη κυρια προς περοποιηση στην δεξαμενη....!!!

84.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Αρχίσαν τα γλέντια με την κούκλααααααααααααααααα:grin: :Razz: . Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Nikos_V  :Wink: .

----------


## dokimakos21

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τα Συριανά δώρα...!!! :Wink: 
Ας δούμε και το ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ στην δεξαμενή της Ελευσίνας την περασμένη Κυριακή 10.04.2011 ... 
Για όλους τους φίλους του θέματος..!

P4106510.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραία φωτο φίλε dokimakos21 και ευχαριστούμε :Wink: .

----------


## manoubras 33

Ταρσανας Συρου.
Αφησα απο τα χερια μου τα εργαλεια, καλωσορισαμε Καπετανιο και πληρωμα, και δυο φωτογραφιες ετσι για το καλο!
*Αλεξανδρος.Μ.* ανελκυστηκε προχθες..
DSCN2298.jpgDSCN2303.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φίλε manoubras 33 και σ' ευχαριστούμε. :Wink:  Υπέροχες φωτο.

----------


## ιθακη

για να δουμε ενα γνωστο πλοιο που ειναι στην μεγαλη μονιμη και καλοπιζεται,και κατα πασα πιθανοτιτα θα πεσει σημερα...
PICT0069.jpg

PICT0100.JPG

PICT0089.JPG

αφιερωμενες στους ithakos,captain nionios,appia1978,polykas,trelaras,Leo,Maroulis Nikos,deep blue,nkr,pantelis 2009,Nikos V και σε οσους φιλους των δεξαμενων ξεχνω....
καλο Πασχα σε ολους

----------


## leo85

Ο Ταξιάρχης στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή του περάματος στις 24-11-2012 

ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ 24-11-2012.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και άλλη μία απο το πρώτο του μπανάκι στις 15/10/2012 φωτογραφημένο απο την Κυνόσουρα. :Fat: 

ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ 71 15-10-2012.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Σολωμος ...λιγες ωρες πριν πεσει απο τη δεξαμενη... 

solomos.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Ένας επίσης δεξαμενισμός πλοίου του Ιονίου έλαβε μέρος κατά την απουσία μας στις 27-09-12.

Δεν είναι άλλος από αυτόν του κουκλιού του Ιονίου,που λόγο ότι δεν μπορούσε να πάει στις πλωτές, ήρθε όπως τον παλιό καλό καιρό στην Μεγάλη Πέτρινη του Βασιλειάδη...

*ΙΟΝΙΣ λοιπόν 


*IMG_4996.JPG IMG_5003.JPG IMG_5005.JPG

----------


## Appia_1978

Γιώργο, καταπληκτικές!

Κρίμα που δεν είχα χρόνο να έρθω ... Σε δύο χρόνια φρόντισε να με καλέσεις στο δεξαμενισμό του Ιονίς  :Cocksure:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και το FLYINGCAT 1 στις 27-11-2012 όταν ετοίμαζαν τις φασκιές για να το βγάλουν έξω, στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου.

FLYINGCAT 1 90 27-11-2012.jpg

----------


## polykas

SALAMIS FILOXENIA
Πέραμα 25-10-2012

DSC_0178.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το ALIOS που με τη βοήθεια των P/K Λέων και Ταξιάρχης του Λεμπουσάκη σήμερα μπήκε για το δεξαμενισμό του στη μεγάλη του Περάματος. Η πρώτη στις 10.30 π.μ και η επόμενη 35 λεπτά αργότερα που έχει αρχίσει να ξενερίζει.
Για όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών και ειδικά για τον Polykas που το ζήτησε. 

ALIOS 05 03-12-2012.jpgALIOS 11 03-12-2012.jpg

----------


## Marioukos

Πολυ ομορφο Ro-ro... Ξερουμε τι γινεται με αυτο το σκαρι, ταξιδευει η ετοιμαζεται για καπου ?  :Worked Till 5am:

----------


## leo85

Στις 12:05 λίγο πριν ξενερίζει, από άλλη γωνία.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 131032 ALIOS 3-12-2012 02.jpg

Για όλους τους φίλους.

----------


## Apostolos

Φυσικά για τις γραμμές της Salamis, Λαύριο-Λεμεσσό-Χάιφα

----------


## Appia_1978

Η (τριγωνική) γέφυρα που φαίνεται στα αριστερά (πίσω (πάνω) από το φορτηγό), ποιανού πλοίου είναι;

----------


## ιθακη

> Η (τριγωνική) γέφυρα που φαίνεται στα αριστερά (πίσω (πάνω) από το φορτηγό), ποιανού πλοίου είναι;


Μάρκο αναφέρεσαι στην δεύτερη φωτο του Παντελή παρακάτω???




> Ας δούμε το ALIOS που με τη βοήθεια των P/K Λέων και Ταξιάρχης του Λεμπουσάκη σήμερα μπήκε για το δεξαμενισμό του στη μεγάλη του Περάματος. Η πρώτη στις 10.30 π.μ και η επόμενη 35 λεπτά αργότερα που έχει αρχίσει να ξενερίζει.
> Για όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών και ειδικά για τον Polykas που το ζήτησε. 
> 
> ALIOS 05 03-12-2012.jpgALIOS 11 03-12-2012.jpg


Θα σε πάω από εκεί όταν ξανά έρθεις Αθήνα....Είναι το Hellenic Wind

----------


## Appia_1978

Γιώργο, ναι, αυτό εννοούσα. Σε ευχαριστώ! 
Μια βόλτα από εκεί θα ήταν ό,τι πρέπει. Θα στην υπενθυμίσω από του χρόνου τώρα  :Smile: 
Ελπίζω μόνο να υπάρχουν και πλοία έως τότε ...

----------


## ιθακη

Το "του χρόνου" ξεκινάει σε 26 ημέρες....κανόνισε....

----------


## leo85

ALIOS

Για τον polyka που το ζήτησε.

ALIOS 4-12-2012 01.jpg ALIOS 4-12-2012 02.jpg

----------


## polykas

> ALIOS
> 
> Για τον polyka που το ζήτησε.
> 
> ALIOS 4-12-2012 01.jpg ALIOS 4-12-2012 02.jpg


Ευχαριστώ πολύ... :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και το SALAMIS FILOXENIA που δεξαμενίστηκε στη μεγάλη του Περάματος στις 24-10-2012 και την επομένη που είχαν αρχίσει οι δουλειές.

SALAMIS FILOXENIA 15 24-10-2012.jpgSALAMIS FILOXENIA 16 25-10-2012.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Καλησπερα
Το Παναγια Θεοτοκος πριν λιγες μερες στην Συρο.

DSCN68555.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Γιάννη σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τα διαμαντάκια που μας ανεβάζεις!  :Fat: 
Περιμένουμε με ανυπομονησία κι άλλα απ' την όμορφη Σύρο!

----------


## zozef

Καλημερα και καλο σαββατοκυριακο.
IMG_6153 -NA.JPG

----------


## ithakos

Και μέσα και έξω από τη δεξαμενή το ίδιο όμορφο είναι...πάντως η Mιnoan κάνει πολύ καλή και τακτική συντήρηση στα πλοία της..παρόλο που τα ζορίζει έχουν ελλάχιστες ζημιές.

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Ο "Φοίβος" χτες το απόγευμα στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη
DSC04689_zps774ad5c5.jpgDSC04690_zps1ef6247d.jpgDSC04688_zpsf399a417.jpg

----------


## leo85

Δυο φώτο και από εμένα του ΦΟΙΒΟΥ το μεσημέρι οπού η δουλειά είναι στο φουλ.

ΦΟΙΒΟΣ 14-12-2012 03.jpg ΦΟΙΒΟΣ 14-12-2012 02.jpg

14-12-2012

----------


## zozef

Καλο απογευμα σε ολο τον κοσμο και με τις εργασιες να συνεχιζουν ακομα!!!
IMG_6275NA.JPG

----------


## zozef

Καλημερα και χρονια πολλα σε οσες και οσους εορταζουν σημερα και σε ολο τον κοσμο,το Φαιστος απο χθες στο Νεωριο .
IMG_6368NA.JPG

----------


## ithakos

Πότε επιστρέφει??

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Πότε επιστρέφει??


Αγαπητέ Ανδρέα, το Festos Palace πρόκειται να επιστρέψει στην ενεργό δράση την Τρίτη 8 Ιανουαρίου 2013 για το δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς - Ηράκλειο!

----------


## ιθακη

και να φανταστώ ότι τότε είναι η μέρα που θα φύγει πάλι έξω ο αντικαταστάτης τους????

----------


## ithakos

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση...μακάρι να μείνει και ο Ίκαρος τουλάχιστον στην Αδριατική...

----------


## zozef

Καλησπερα και χρονια πολλα σε οσες και οσους εορταζουν σημερα,το B/S 1  σε ασπρομαυρη ληψη
IMG_6416NA.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ALIOS όταν έμπαινε στη μεγάλη του Περάματος στις  03-12-2012.

ALIOS 07 03-12-2012.jpg

----------


## ithakos

Μπράβο Παντελή.....10-1-2013 έρχεται το ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ ΚΑΛΒΟΣ στη μεγάλη μόνιμη...ετοιμάστε φωτογραφικές.....

----------


## leo85

Το SYPERFERRY σήμερα στην δεξαμενή του Βασιλειάδη. 

SUPERFERRY II 8-01-2013 01.jpg SUPERFERRY II 8-01-2013 02.jpg SUPERFERRY II 8-01-2013 03.jpg

Σε όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε για τις ωραίες φωτο.

----------


## ithakos

Πολυ ωραίες φωτο ευχαριστουμε για την ανταπόκριση...αναμενουμε και απο τον Κάλβος μεθαυριο

----------


## Express Pigasos

Ποτε θα αποδεξαμενιστει το Σουπερφερυ 2? Πεμπτη κανονικα ειναι ο Καλβος...

----------


## nickosps

Ωραίος ο υπερβάπορας! Ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## fredy13

Δεν ξερω εαν εχει ξαναμπει αυτο το βιντεο ποτε.εαν ναι,τοτε ζητω συγνωμη.
προφανως και δεν εχω καποια σχεση με την παραγωγη του βιντεο.το βρηκα αρμενιζοντας στο youtube και ειπα να το μοιραστω.εαν πιστευετε πως δεν κολλαει σε αυτη την κατηγορια,παρακαλω να το μετακινησετε.καλη θεαση σε ολους.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ke6wUEWJg2w

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Ποτε θα αποδεξαμενιστει το Σουπερφερυ 2? Πεμπτη κανονικα ειναι ο Καλβος...


Κάθε ημέρα δεξαμενισμού μετρά απ' τις 09:00 το πρωί μέχρι τις 09:00 της άλλης ημέρας.
Έτσι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα το Superferry II θα αποδεξαμενιστεί νωρίς το πρωί της Πέμπτης, ώστε να μπορέσει έπειτα να μπει ο Ανδρέας Κάλβος στην ώρα του!

----------


## Chosen_12

> Δεν ξερω εαν εχει ξαναμπει αυτο το βιντεο ποτε.εαν ναι,τοτε ζητω συγνωμη.
> προφανως και δεν εχω καποια σχεση με την παραγωγη του βιντεο.το βρηκα αρμενιζοντας στο youtube και ειπα να το μοιραστω.εαν πιστευετε πως δεν κολλαει σε αυτη την κατηγορια,παρακαλω να το μετακινησετε.καλη θεαση σε ολους.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ke6wUEWJg2w


Πολύ εντυπωσιακό το video σου φίλε !!

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Κάθε ημέρα δεξαμενισμού μετρά απ' τις 09:00 το πρωί μέχρι τις 09:00 της άλλης ημέρας.
> Έτσι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα το Superferry II θα αποδεξαμενιστεί νωρίς το πρωί της Πέμπτης, ώστε να μπορέσει έπειτα να μπει ο Ανδρέας Κάλβος στην ώρα του!



Thank you boy!! για να ξυπνησω εγκαιρως ο ανθρωπος να βγαλω κανα βιντεο..  :Surprised:  :Surprised:

----------


## Express Pigasos

Παραταση πηρε ο Σουπερφαρος ο 2ος...αρα και ο Καλβος παει το Σαββατο...
http://www.olp.gr/images/stories/dex...09_01_2013.pdf

----------


## Aquaman

Η Νεφελη,πανω που ειχε μετονομαστει σε Galera και ετοιμαζοταν να μας αφησει για τα ξενα.

----------


## jimmy_techsound

ωραιες εικονες 
και μπραβο στην εταιρια που το φροντιζει εβαλε αμεσως τα παραθυρα που ειχαν προβλημα μετα την συναντηση στο γαυριο με τον θεολογο και εβγαλε τα αθλια λαστιχα πισω απο τον καταπελτη και αλλα πιο ουσιαστικα οπως η γαστρα 












> Το SYPERFERRY σήμερα στην δεξαμενή του Βασιλειάδη. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 134370 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 134371 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 134372
> 
> Σε όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.

----------


## leo85

Το SUPERFERRY II και σήμερα στην δεξαμενή αλλά φρεσκοβαμμένος Ο Βάπορας.

SUPERFERRY II 10-01-2013 01.jpg SUPERFERRY II 10-01-2013 02.jpg SUPERFERRY II 10-01-2013 03.jpg

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Το ανανεωμένο πρόγραμμα δεξαμενισμών του ΟΛΠ.

----------


## leo85

Ο Όμορφος Ανδρέας στην δεξαμενή το μεσημέρι για το μπανάκι του.

ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ ΚΑΛΒΟΣ 12-01-2013 01.jpg ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ ΚΑΛΒΟΣ 12-01-2013 02.jpg ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ ΚΑΛΒΟΣ 12-01-2013 03.jpg 

Σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

----------


## manoubras 33

Καλησπερα σε ολους.
Επισυναπτω 2 φωτογραφιες απο τις εργασιες συντηρησης που αναλαβαμε στο επιβατικο σκαφος Καπεταν Κουλης, τον Αυγουστο του 2012 εδω στην Συρο. Το σκαφος ανηκει στην Ενωση Λεμβουχων Σαντορινης, ως γνωστον το ονομα του σκαφους ειναι προς τιμην του θρυλικου Καπεταν Κυριακου (Κουλη) Μαστροκολια.

DSCN6541.jpg DSCN6538.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

> Ο Όμορφος Ανδρέας στην δεξαμενή το μεσημέρι για το μπανάκι του.
> 
> ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ ΚΑΛΒΟΣ 12-01-2013 01.jpg ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ ΚΑΛΒΟΣ 12-01-2013 02.jpg ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ ΚΑΛΒΟΣ 12-01-2013 03.jpg 
> 
> Σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.


Ευχαριστούμε φίλε για την ανταπόκριση σου.

Φίλε  manoubras 33 σ' ευχαριστούμε και σένα για τις ωραίες φωτο, απο το υπέροχο σκάφος. Πώς και δεν το έβγαλαν στη Βλυχάδα (Σαντορίνη) που είναι η βάση τους και βγάζουν όλα τα πλοία τους;;;;;;

----------


## manoubras 33

Φίλε manoubras 33 σ' ευχαριστούμε και σένα για τις ωραίες φωτο, απο το υπέροχο σκάφος. Πώς και δεν το έβγαλαν στη Βλυχάδα (Σαντορίνη) που είναι η βάση τους και βγάζουν όλα τα πλοία τους;;;;;;[/QUOTE]

Σωστο το ερωτημα σου Παντελη, στο παραπανω post ξεχασα να διευκρινισω, οτι εγιναν επισκευες στα ζωναρια του σκαφους, ισως να μην ηταν εφικτο να γινουν οι εργασιες εκει. Παντως η Ενωση χρονια τωρα στελνει στο νησι ορισμενα αλλα σκαρια, τα οποια δεν εχουν την δυνατοτητα να βγουν εκει λογο μεγεθους. Ελπιζω να σε καλυψα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Απόλυτα φίλε μου και σ' ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ithakos

> Ο Όμορφος Ανδρέας στην δεξαμενή το μεσημέρι για το μπανάκι του.
> 
> ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ ΚΑΛΒΟΣ 12-01-2013 01.jpg ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ ΚΑΛΒΟΣ 12-01-2013 02.jpg ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ ΚΑΛΒΟΣ 12-01-2013 03.jpg 
> 
> Σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.


Ευχαριστούμε για την ανταπόκριση και τις φανταστικες φωτο......

----------


## leo85

To Νικόλαος στις 8:31 έμπαινε στην πέτρινη, μετά πολύ βροχή  :Apologetic: 

ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 16-01-2013 01.jpg ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 16-01-2013 02.jpg

----------


## konigi

Αρχές Ιουλίου στο Πέραμα.

DSC08397.JPG

----------


## CORFU

> To Νικόλαος στις 8:31 έμπαινε στην πέτρινη, μετά πολύ βροχή 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 135023 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 135024


ευχαριστουμε αδελφε :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Αφού ο φίλος konigi έκανε την αρχή, θα ενδώσω, βάζοντας μία φωτό απ' το αγαπημένο μου βαπόρι πάνω στη μεγάλη του Περάματος!
SL384205.jpg
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τον φίλο leo85 για τις συνεχείς ανταποκρίσεις!

----------


## leo85

Και σήμερα η συνέχεια του χθες  :Surprised: 

ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 17-01-2013 01.jpg ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 17-01-2013 02.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Σιγουρα δεν ειναι η καλυτερη ποιοτητα φωτογραφιας αφου την ειχα βγαλει με κινητο...Σεπτεμβρης του 10 αν απατωμαι και το Ionian Queen στη μεγαλη του Περαματος..

ionian queen.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όντως 22/09/2010 ήταν ο δεξαμενισμός του.

IONIAN QUEEN 17 22-09-2010.jpg

----------


## ithakos

Ο επόμενος δεξαμενισμός του Ionian Queen θα είναι Χαλκίδα από ότι έλεγαν στο πλοίο...

----------


## karavofanatikos

Καλά γιατί πάνε να στριμώξουν το Ionian Queen στη Χαλκίδα;; Η μεγάλη δεξαμενή του ναυπηγείου έχει μήκος 195 μέτρα και το πλοίο είναι 193! Τσίμα τσίμα θα χωρέσει!!

Πάμε να δούμε δύο πλοία που μας επισκέφτηκαν πριν από μερικούς μήνες στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Πειραιά! Για όλους εσάς!

AQUA JEWEL

SL388426.jpg SL388434.jpg SL388433.jpg

ΣΥΜΗ
SL388849.jpg SL388868.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Βλεπω εχει ζεσταθει η ομαδα σημερα και χαιρομαιγια αυτο  :Very Happy: 

Κοραης τον Μαη που μας περασε!!!

KORAIS.jpgKORAIS2.jpgKORAIS3.jpg

----------


## despo

Να πάει στη δεξαμενή γιατί ; Μήπως πρόκειται να κάνει δρομολόγια ;

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Να πάει στη δεξαμενή γιατί ; Μήπως πρόκειται να κάνει δρομολόγια ;


Ισως ο αγοραστης του οποτε βρεθει αυτος..να το δεξαμενισει... η Endeavour δυστυχως εχει πολλα προβληματα οσο εχω μαθει (και φαινεται..)

----------


## despo

Ακριβώς, μόνο ο αγοραστής του γιατί δυστυχώς δεν βλέπω το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο να βγαίνει ξανά. Απ'ο,τι μαθαίνω οι οφειλές της εταιρείας είναι μεγάλες ...

----------


## Express Pigasos

Οτι θα πρεπει καποια στιγμη να παει παντως πρεπει..γιατι και ο νηογνωμονας θα απαιτησει καποια πραγματα.. δεν θα προσελκυσουν και πολλους αγοραστες αν το πλοιο "χασει" τα χαρτια του... Πραγματι εχουν δυσκολιες..μ εχουν αναφερει καποια πραγματα ανθρωποι που τους ξερουν προσωπικα..το θεμα ειναι πως προσπαθουν... δεν φευγουν για αλλες χωρες οπως αλλοι και αλλοι  :Distrust:

----------


## leo85

Ο Μικρός εργάτης των Κυκλάδων σήμερα το πρωί στην δεξαμενή του Πειραιά.

ΑΚΟΥΑ ΣΠΙΡΙΤ 21-01-2013 01.jpg ΑΚΟΥΑ ΣΠΙΡΙΤ 21-01-2013 02.jpg

----------


## leo85

ΑΚΟΥΑ ΣΠΙΡΙΤ Σήμερα το πρωί πως ήταν και το μεσημέρι πως έγινε.

ΑΚΟΥΑ ΣΠΙΡΙΤ 22-01-2013 01.jpg ΑΚΟΥΑ ΣΠΙΡΙΤ 22-01-2013 02 .jpg ΑΚΟΥΑ ΣΠΙΡΙΤ 22-01-2013 03.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Πραγματικα εντυπωσιακη η αλλαγη του Νεροπνευματος,σαν καινουργιο!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απο οτι παρατηρω τον εχουν στενεψει αρκετα τον καταπελτη, προφανως για να στρωνει καλυτερα στα λιμανια που εχει

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Πραγματικα εντυπωσιακη η αλλαγη του Νεροπνευματος,σαν καινουργιο!


περασα εχθες το μεσημερι...  και εχασα το μετρημα απο τον κοσμο που δουλευε..αν και φαινεται πως πρεπει να ειχαν ξυσει το πλοιο στη ΔΕΗ..αποκλειεται να ειχε ερθει ετσι...

----------


## CORFU

για πειτε μου ρε παιδια στην δεξαμενη ποσα ατομα δουλευουν????  ειναι στανταρ η διαφερουν αναλογα με το μεγεθοs το πλοιου???? συμμετεχουν και τα πληρωματα????
 ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## Express Pigasos

Ζακυνθος 1 πριν την "ανασταση" του

ZAKYNTHOS1.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

> για πειτε μου ρε παιδια στην δεξαμενη ποσα ατομα δουλευουν????  ειναι στανταρ η διαφερουν αναλογα με το μεγεθοs το πλοιου???? συμμετεχουν και τα πληρωματα????
>  ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ


Βάγγέλη, η κάθε δεξαμενή έχει τους δικούς τις εργάτες, που η δουλεία τους είναι να βάλουν το πλοίο πάνω στα βάζα.... Μετά όλες τις άλλες δουλείες τις κάνουν συνεργαζόμενα συνεργεία που έχει κανονίσει ο πλοιοκτήτης (εξωτερικά) και τις εσωτερικές δουλειές τις κάνει το πλήρωμα και αν χρειάστεί έρχοντε και άτομα συνεργείων....

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα 23-01-2013 έχουμε Superferry ii, το πρωί 9:45 μπήκε στην δεξαμενή και μέχρι της 1:00 μόνο η τακαρία δεν είχε ξενερίσει.

Τα υπόλοιπα θα τα δείτε από της φώτο.

ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΕΡΡΥ ΙΙ 23-01-2013 01.jpg ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΕΡΡΥ ΙΙ 23-01-2013 02.jpg ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΕΡΡΥ  ΙΙ 23-01-2013 03.jpg ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΕΡΡΥ ΙΙ 23-01-2013 04.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

βλεπω πως εχουν βγαλει τις προπελες...αρα για αυτο μηπως ξαναμπηκε?

----------


## leo85

είναι μέσα στο γκαράζ του πλοίου,η άξονες είναι ταπωμένη.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε leo85 για την ενημέρωση. Ακόμη μέσα στη δεξαμενή είναι, άαρ θα πέσει το πρωΐ;;;;

----------


## leo85

Αύριο προς το μεσημέρι θα βγει από τη δεξαμενή Παντελή.

----------


## manoubras 33

*Blue Horizon
*Το βαπορι μεσα στην δεξαμενη, πριν απο μια ωρα περιπου.
DSCN7104.jpg

----------


## roussosf

> *Blue Horizon
> *Το βαπορι μεσα στην δεξαμενη, πριν απο μια ωρα περιπου.
> DSCN7104.jpg


επιτέλους 
θα μπορω τωρα να βλέπω απο την πυροσβεστική τα ....Λαζαρέτα :Fat:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η κουκλάρα της Ραφήνας κατά τη διάρκεια του τελευταίου δεξαμενισμού της στη μεγάλη του Πειραιά! Μακάρι οι δυσκολίες να ξεπεραστούν και να την δούμε και φέτος στο ίδιο μέρος!
SL388602.jpg SL388604.jpg SL388618.jpg SL388609.jpg SL388605.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μια φωτογραφια που ευγενικα μου παραχωρησε ο καπεταν Βαγγελης Στουραιτης που τοτε ηταν υποπλοιαρχος στον Κορναρο. Στην Συρο λοιπον το Σεπτεμβριο του 2007. ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ!!!

Kornaros_Neorio_22_9_2007.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ας δουμε μια διαφορετική άποψη της Πηνελόπης!!!

----------


## ithakos

Από κάτω γυαλίζει...σαν νεοτευκτο!!

----------


## Rocinante

> Μια φωτογραφια που ευγενικα μου παραχωρησε ο καπεταν Βαγγελης Στουραιτης που τοτε ηταν υποπλοιαρχος στον Κορναρο. Στην Συρο λοιπον το Σεπτεμβριο του 2007. ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ!!!


Και μέσα και έξω από το νερό είναι .....ιδιαίτερο  :Cocksure:

----------


## renion

> Ας δουμε μια διαφορετική άποψη της Πηνελόπης!!!


η τελευταια ποζα με τις προπελες ειναι πολυ ψαρωτικη!!!!!!

----------


## zozef

Καλησπερα σε ολους σας,το πλοιο ειδη εχει φτασει Πειραια και οπως βλεπετε,ειναι πλυμενο και βαμενο,πανετοιμο για τα παντα!!!!!
IMG_6712NA.JPG

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Το Εξπρες Πηγασος σημερα στην δεξαμενη του Πειραια !!
100_0899.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

ο ερωτας ο βαπορισιος που μπορει να μην ειναι ισιος..αλλα ειναι υπεροχος!!

DSCN6937 (Αντιγραφή).jpgDSCN6947 (Αντιγραφή).jpgDSCN6949 (Αντιγραφή).jpg

<3 Express Pegasus  <3

----------


## Eng

Μπραβο υπεροχες φωτο.. Ελπιζουμε να το δουμε και βαμμενο...  :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## Express Pigasos

θα βαφτει σιγουρα..παντως απο τη στιγμη που ηρθε χτες στη δεξαμενη παρατηρησα πως το εχουν ξυσει και μινιαρει απο πριν σε πολλα σημεια κατι το οποιο δεν το ειχε οταν το χα δει στο ΝΜΔ ...

----------


## polykas

Aπό το αρχείο  φίλου....
EMERALD στο Νεώρειον Σύρου.
EMERALD.JPG

----------


## ithakos

πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια

----------


## leo85

Το Εξπρές Πήγασος σήμερα το πρωί βαμένο και να φτιάχνουν το όνομα του 

ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ 11-02-2013 01.jpg ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ 11-02-2013 02.jpg 

χαρισμένη στον Express Pigasos.

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα στην πέτρινη του Πειραιά,με βροχούλα  

ΜΑΡΙΑ-ΕΛΕΝΗ  01.jpg ΜΑΡΙΑ-ΕΛΕΝΗ 02.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Να σε καλά. Με τις βολτούλες σου βλέπουμε και μείς τι γίνετε. :Fat:

----------


## Giannis G.

Άνω Χώρα 2 στις 16/2/2013 κατά τον δεξαμενισμό του DSC07271.jpgDSC07275.jpgDSC07291.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ν. Κάλυμνος (όσο φαινόταν) ανεβασμένο στο synchrolift του ναυπηγείου Σπανόπουλου, φωτογραφημένο σήμερα πάνω απο το Τελαμών.

Ν.ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ 02 20-02-2013.jpg

----------


## zozef

Καλησπερα σε ολους σας ,το SUPERFAST II ετοιμαζεται!!!
IMG_6871 - NA.JPG

----------


## zozef

Και επειδη θα εχετε απορια για το  ORIENT QUEEN νατο και αυτο ,το πετυχαμε στα πλυσιματα!!
IMG_6884 - NA.JPG

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Και επειδη θα εχετε απορια για το  ORIENT QUEEN νατο και αυτο ,το πετυχαμε στα πλυσιματα!!
> IMG_6884 - NA.JPG


την εβαλα ηδη φοντο στην επιφανεια εργασιας!! Απιστευτη!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πραγματικος βαπορας η φωτο αψογη

----------


## Aquaman

Το κουκλι κατα τον προσφατο δεξαμενισμο του στον Πειραια.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ο μικρός ήρωας της Σαμοθράκης κατά τη διάρκεια του δεξαμενισμού του!! Σάος ΙΙ λοιπόν, στη μεγάλη πέτρινη του Πειραιά!
DSCN6003.jpg DSCN6005.jpg DSCN6008.jpg
Και μία φωτό απ' τα ανόδια που πρόκειται να τοποθετηθούν στο πλοίο!
DSCN6007.jpg
22/02/2012

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Νεκτάριε για τις φωτο απο τον Ήρωα. Πολλά μποφόρια έφαγε για να γίνει έστι και χρειάζετε το μπανάκι του.

----------


## Ilias 92

Αυτά που θα βάλουν στο πλοίο στην τελευταία φωτό, τι είναι ακριβώς (έμενα σαν βαρίδια μου μοιάζουν :Smile: ) ??

----------


## karavofanatikos

Όπως περιγράφω και στη φωτογραφία πρόκειται για ανόδια και όπως φαίνεται πρέπει να είναι μάλλον αλουμινίου. Φυσικά για να μην κάνουμε αναλύσεις χημείας κτλ, αρκεί να πούμε ότι τα συγκεκριμένα τοποθετούνται συνήθως στο εξωτερικό περίβλημα του πλοίου (γάστρα, πηδάλιο, κτλ) με σκοπό να παράσχουν προστασία έναντι έντονης διάβρωσης που δημιουργείται απ' την κοντινή παρουσία δύο ανόμοιων μετάλλων στο ίδιο αγώγιμο περιβάλλον (θάλασσα).

----------


## leo85

Παντελή δεν ήρθε έτσι έχει κάνει υδροβολή, Εγώ το τράβηξα πιο μπροστά  :Surprised: 

ΣΑΟΣ ΙΙ 01.jpg ΣΑΟΣ ΙΙ 02.jpg ΣΑΟΣ ΙΙ 03.jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

> Όπως περιγράφω και στη φωτογραφία πρόκειται για ανόδια και όπως φαίνεται πρέπει να είναι μάλλον αλουμινίου. Φυσικά για να μην κάνουμε αναλύσεις χημείας κτλ, αρκεί να πούμε ότι τα συγκεκριμένα τοποθετούνται συνήθως στο εξωτερικό περίβλημα του πλοίου (γάστρα, πηδάλιο, κτλ) με σκοπό να παράσχουν προστασία έναντι έντονης διάβρωσης που δημιουργείται απ' την κοντινή παρουσία δύο ανόμοιων μετάλλων στο ίδιο αγώγιμο περιβάλλον (θάλασσα).


Σε ευχαριστώ καραβοφανατικέ πραγματικά δεν είχα ιδέα ότι υπάρχουν τέτοιες ανάγκες σε ένα πλοίο…

----------


## roussosf

τα ανόδια ειναι απο ψευδάργυρο
τον λόγο που τοποθετουνται το ανέλυσε σωστα ο φιλος karavofanatikos
τα χρησιμοποιούμε και στις εξωλέμβιες δεξια και αριστερα στο "ποδαρι"πισω απο την προπέλα 
ακόμα και στο σπίτι μας  στούς θερμοσίφωνες ηλεκτρικους και ηλιακους

----------


## george123

http://www.olp.gr/images/stories/dex...22.02.2013.pdf

----------


## pantelis2009

Το SEA JET 2 όταν στις 14-12-2012 είχε βγεί για τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου. Δίπλα του το ξύλινο Τούρκικο σκαρί HB2.

SEA JET 2 01 14-12-2012.jpg

----------


## leo85

To Πορφυρούσα σήμερα στην δεξαμενή του Πειραιά.

ΠΟΡΦΥΡΟΥΣΑ 27-02-2013 01.jpg ΠΟΡΦΥΡΟΥΣΑ 27-02-2013 02.jpg

Σε όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμόν

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η όμορφη Πορφυρούσα απ' τις θάλασσες των Κυθήρων και του Κάβο-Μαλιά, στη μεγάλη πέτρινη του Πειραιά! 
DSCN6039.jpg DSCN6024.jpg DSCN6026.jpg DSCN6033.jpg DSCN6065.jpg
Αφιερωμένες στον Cpt Παύλο Αλειφέρη και σ' όλο το πλήρωμα του πλοίου! (27/02/2013)

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστουμε τους φίλους leo85 & karavofanatikos για την ενημέρωση.

----------


## leo85

Η Νέρομαρία εκτός υδάτων :Cocksure: 
Σήμερα το πρωί στην δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη.

AQUA MARIA 9-03-2013 01.jpg AQUA MARIA 9-03-2013 02.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Φίλε Λεωνίδα ευχαριστούμε για τις συνεχείς ανταποκρίσεις. Δύο φωτό κι από μένα σήμερα το απόγευμα κατά τη διάρκεια βαφής των υφάλων της Μαρίας!

DSCN6086.jpg DSCN6087.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το DODEKANISOS PRIDE όπως φαινόταν εχθές την ώρα του πλυσίματος στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου, φωτογραφημένο απο το βενζινάκι.
Για όλους τους φίλους του.

DODEKANISOS PRIDE 05 11-03-2013.jpg

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα στην δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη.

ΣΑΟΝΗΣΟΣ 21-03-2013 02.gif ΣΑΟΝΗΣΟΣ 21-03-2013 03.gif

----------


## leo85

Και μια η πλώρη.(την ξέχασα) :Apologetic:  

ΣΑΟΝΗΣΟΣ 21-03-2013 01.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε leo85. Κατέβηκες και μέσα στη δεξαμενή;;;;;

----------


## leo85

Όχι Παντελή είχα δουλειά και έτρεχα, :Distrust:

----------


## Apostolos

Καλο ειναι να μην κατεβαίνουμε στις δεξαμενές γιατι αν συμβεί κάποιο ατύχημα θα τρέχουν άνθρωποι που δέν φταίνε. Απο ψηλα καλα είμαστε εκτός αν συνοδευόμαστε απο άνθρωπο του βαποριού ή της δεξαμενής

----------


## pantelis2009

Σωστή η παρατήρηση σου φίλε Απόστολε, αλλά το είπα επειδή ξέρω ότι έχει γνωστούς.

----------


## Apostolos

Ετσι ειναι το σωστό, γιατι βλέπω τελευταια πολλα ανηλικα παιδια του φόρουμ να κατεβαινουν εκει κάτω, που ολοι εμεις ξέρουμε τους κινδύνους και είτε δεν παμε είτε λαμβάνουμε ολες τις προφυλάξεις (η απλα ξέρουμε τις συνέπειες). Πρέπει να τα λέμε όμως γιατι θα ακούσουμε κανένα ατύχημα και μετά θα κλαίμε. Ασε που θα μας κόψουν και σε μας την προσβαση

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Κατι ειπες τωρα...Το οτι πας και κατεβαινεις ειναι κατι που γινεται.Αρκει βεβαια να μην πεσεις σε καποιον περιεργο και πρεπει να αποδειξεις οτι δεν εισαι ελαφαντας

----------


## Express Pigasos

1.θεωρητικα απαγορευεται να μπει κανεις γενικοτερα στο χωρο το δεξαμενων , αλλα ολοι εχουν μπει
2.οποιος κατεβαινει κατεβαινει με δικη του ευθυνη..και τοιχο τοιχο  :Razz:  για να μη γλιστρησει στα σκαλια..
3.και εγω οποτε εχω κατεβει το λεω να προσεχουν...γιατι πραγματικα υπαρχουν καποια παιδακια που κατεβαινουν σαν το Νουρεγιεφ  :Razz: 
4.και γενικοτερα και μεγαλοι κατεβαινουν...εχθες ειδα καποιους κυριους οταν εφυγα εγω να πηγαινουν.. δεν ξερω αν κατεβηκαν..θα μουν περιεργος αν καθομουν να δω αν κατεβηκαν

----------


## leo85

Ο Ευρωπαίος στην δεξαμενή του περάματος σήμερα με τα παλάγκα να είναι κρεμασμένα και η άξονες στην θέση τους ακόμα.

EUROPEAN EXPRESS 21-03-2013 01.gif

----------


## pantelis2009

Σωστά τα λές, και γώ εχθές είδα που βάζανε τα παλάγκα και είπα ότι θα βγάζανε τους άξονες. Αλλά βλέπω λείπει ένα πτερύγιο απο κάθε προπέλα.........μόνο.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η είσοδος του Aqua Jewel σήμερα το πρωί στη μεγάλη πέτρινη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη!
DSCN6158.jpg DSCN6160.jpg DSCN6164.jpg
Με το καλό να επιστρέψει την Πέμπτη (28/3) στα ενδοκυκλαδικά του δρομολόγια!! Καλή σεζόν να έχει!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε Νεκτάριε για τα ωραία σου. Το Σαόνησος πήγε Πέραμα;;;;;

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Ευχαριστούμε Νεκτάριε για τα ωραία σου. Το Σαόνησος πήγε Πέραμα;;;;;


Φίλε Παντελή το πλοίο θα βρίσκεται στη δεξαμενή μέχρι και τις 25/3. 
Η κατάστασή του πάνω απ' την ίσαλο παραμένει όπως μας την παρουσίασε ο φίλος leo85 στην τελευταία του επίσκεψη. Πάντως μπορώ να ομολογίσω αφού το παρατήρησα ιδίοις όμμασι πως συμφωνώ με τους Βίκτωρ Χιώτης και Απόστολος ότι το βαποράκι έχει τη δυνατότητα να ψηλώσει ένα ντεκ στο σημείο της γέφυρας. Αξίζει να αναφέρουμε ότι για μία ακόμη φορά ήταν παρόν ο εφοπλιστής Φώτης Μανούσης και επέβλεπε τις εργασίες στο πλοίο του. Ας αναμένουμε ένα όμορφο αποτέλεσμα και μερικές ακόμη θέσεις εργασίες!

DSCN6165.jpg DSCN6166.jpg DSCN6170.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν έχω πάει καθόλου Πειραιά και νόμιζα ότι το Σαόνησος ......ήταν στη μεγάλη. :Apologetic:

----------


## zozef

Καλησπερα σε ολους σας ,λιγο καθιστερημενα στην ενημερωση λογο απουσιας απο το νησι αλλα πιστευω να σας δικαιωσω  SUPERFAST XI !!!!!!!!!!!!
IMG_7306 - Αντίγραφο.JPG

----------


## Blitz-X

Πολύ όμορφη η φωτογραφία σου Zozef...
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!

ΜΦΧ

----------


## Agrino

Πανέμορφη zozef, ευχαριστούμε! Και άκρως ενδιαφέρον το αποτύπωμα των φώτων του πλεούμενου που πέρασε μπροστά από την δεξαμενή όσο έμεινε ανοιχτό το κλείστρο.

----------


## zozef

> Πανέμορφη zozef, ευχαριστούμε! Και άκρως ενδιαφέρον το αποτύπωμα των φώτων του πλεούμενου που πέρασε μπροστά από την δεξαμενή όσο έμεινε ανοιχτό το κλείστρο.


Για σενα καλε μου φιλε που το επεισες κατι διαφορετικο!!
IMG_7299 - NA.JPG

----------


## Agrino

Α βλέπω είχαμε πολλαπλά χτυπήματα με το συγκεκριμένο concept.  :Smile:  Και πάλι ευχαριστώ, δεσμεύομαι να ανταποδώσω με το ταπεινό μου υλικό από το μεγάλο λιμάνι.

----------


## aprovatianos

Οντως η φωτογραφια ειναι μαγικη!!! Συνχαρητηρια!!!

----------


## Aquaman

Ζοζεφ η οπτικη σου γωνια και οι αντανακλασεις σου ειναι το κατι αλλο!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_EUROPEAN EXPRESS_, σε χθεσινές φωτό από το Πέραμα.

06.jpg

----------


## harlek

Κάργα βύθισμα o Ιάπωνας!

----------


## aprovatianos

Δεν ηξερα οτι εχει τοσο βυθισμα το πλοιο αυτο!! Εντυπωσιακο!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε και πως φαινόταν στις 20/03 μέσα στη δεξαμενή, όταν είχε αρχίσει το μινιάρισμα στα ύφαλα.

EUROPEAN EXPRESS 180 20-03-2013.jpgEUROPEAN EXPRESS 181 20-03-2013.jpg

----------


## leo85

Στις 24-3-2013 Μινιάρισμα στα ύφαλα και εργασίες βαψίματος από ίσαλο και άνω.

Ακουα Τζουελ 24-03-2013 02.gif Ακουα Τζουελ 24-03-2013 01.gif

----------


## harlek

Αυτά που έχω τρομερή περιέργεια να δω στο Aqua είναι αφενός τα τέσσερα μικρά του stabilizers (νομίζω στη φωτό φαίνεται ελάχιστα το εμπρός δεξί) αλλά κυρίως το αρχικό "κατευθυντικό" bowthruster...

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Αχαιός σήμερα το απόγευμα στη μεγάλη πέτρινη δεξαμενή της ακτής Βασιλειάδη! Φωτό τόσο από πρύμα όσο κι από πλώρα ή από πλώρα και από πρύμα;;; Όπως θέλετε, το ίδιο είναι!
DSCN6238.jpg DSCN6240.jpg DSCN6242.jpg
30/03/2013

----------


## manolisfissas

Φίλε karavofanatikos εσύ πήγες το απόγευμα, εγώ είχα πάει το μεσημέρι. Πριν ξενερίσει.  :Surprised:  


 ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 30-3-2013 02.gif ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 30-3-2013 01.gif
Δυο φωτογραφίες και από εμένα.  :Smile:   :Fat:

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα το πρωί στου Βασιλειάδη, για το πρώτο του μπανάκι.

ΩΚΥΡΡΟΗ 3-04-2013 01.gif ΩΚΥΡΡΟΗ 3-04-2013 02.gif

----------


## pantelis2009

Το FLYINGCAT 4 εχθές στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου. Δυστυχώς είχε κύμα και δεν βγήκε καθαρή. :Apologetic: 

FLYINGCAT 4 29 04-04-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΑΓ.ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Λ σήμερα συνεχίζοντας τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.
Για όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.

ΑΓ.ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Λ 59 06-04-2013.jpg

----------


## leo85

Ολόκληρη συντήρηση αυτά τα γράμματα δεν μπορούσαν να τα τροχίσουν. :Sour: 
Ευχαριστούμε Παντελή για της ενημέρωσής.  :Fat:

----------


## Nikos_V

Καλησπερα σε ολους!!!!!Το Σουπερφαστ Ι με φοντο την Ανω Συρο!!

471.jpg

Για ολους εσας!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το SUPER JET 1 στις 04-04-2013 στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου.

SUPER JET 1 02 04-04-2013.jpg

----------


## Takerman

Θερμή παράκληση στα παλιά μέλη του φόρουμ. Όσοι έχετε φωτογραφίες από δεξαμενισμούς πλοίων που δεν είναι πια κοντά μας, ας τις ανεβάσετε να τις δούμε κι εμείς τα νεώτερα μέλη. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Θερμή παράκληση στα παλιά μέλη του φόρουμ. Όσοι έχετε φωτογραφίες από δεξαμενισμούς πλοίων που δεν είναι πια κοντά μας, ας τις ανεβάσετε να τις δούμε κι εμείς τα νεώτερα μέλη. Ευχαριστώ.


Ότι πείτε. Δεν ξέρω αν την έχω ξανα ανεβάσει.  ΝΕΦΕΛΗ στις 18-03-2010 στη μικρή του Περάματος.

ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 02 18-03-2010.jpg

----------


## leo85

Την Παρασκευή το απόγευμα στην δεξαμενή του περάματος.

ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ 5-04-2013 01.gif

----------


## Eng

Μαστρο Παντεληηηηηη τι εγινε δεν σας βρηκα σημερα στη Πλωτη.... Αυτο για σενα..!

2013-04-07 19.11.42.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

> Μαστρο Παντεληηηηηη τι εγινε δεν σας βρηκα σημερα στη Πλωτη.... Αυτο για σενα..!
> 
> 2013-04-07 19.11.42.jpg


Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου. Υπέροχη φωτο.

----------


## Takerman

> Ότι πείτε. Δεν ξέρω αν την έχω ξανα ανεβάσει.  ΝΕΦΕΛΗ στις 18-03-2010 στη μικρή του Περάματος.
> 
> ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 02 18-03-2010.jpg


Ευχαριστώ Παντελή για την άμεση ανταπόκριση. Υπάρχει κάποια απο το "Σαπφώ" ?

----------


## zozef

Καλο απογευμα σε ολους σας,το BS DELOS απο χθες στο Νεωριο.
IMG_7342NA.JPG

----------


## aeroplanos

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε zozef. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι περίμενα πως και πως ανταπόκριση από τη Σύρο να δω πρώτη φορά σε δεξαμενισμό τα νεότευκτα.
Περιμένω και άλλες  :Surprised:

----------


## leo85

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε zozef, πολύ ωραία.

----------


## manolisfissas

Το ΙΟΝΙΑΝ ΣΤΑΡ σήμερα το πρωί στην δεξαμενή του περάματος.  :Fat: 

ΙΟΝΙΑΝ ΣΤΑΡ 9-4-2013 01.gif ΙΟΝΙΑΝ ΣΤΑΡ 9-4-2013 02.gif
Αφού  τελείωσαν την υδροβολή τώρα άρχισαν να το βάφουνε.  :Fat:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε manolisfissas για τις φωτο απο ένα υπέροχο πλοίο.

----------


## zozef

Κατι λιγες πινελιες ακομα και επεσε!!!!!!
IMG_7354NA.JPG

----------


## Trakman

Καλά, φανταστική φωτογραφία, αντάξια για ένα τόσο υπέροχο βαπόρι  :Wink:   :Smile:  .

----------


## Ilias 92

> Κατι λιγες πινελιες ακομα και επεσε!!!!!!


Αυτοί βάφουνε με σιλικόνη τη γάστρα?

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Η νυχτερινη του Blue Star Delos στη δεξαμενη ειναι αδιανοητα καλη και σπανια!!! Να εισαι καλα zozef.

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα το πρωί στην δεξαμενή του Πειραιά κάνει το μπανάκι του, Για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Fat: 


ΚΕΦΑΛΟΝΙΑ 11-04-2013 01.gif ΚΕΦΑΛΟΝΙΑ 11-04-2013 02.gif ΚΕΦΑΛΟΝΙΑ 11-04-2013 03.gif

----------


## Agrino

> Κατι λιγες πινελιες ακομα και επεσε!!!!!!


Απίστευτη!!! :O Το ευχαριστούμε είναι λίγο!

----------


## ιθακη

> Σήμερα το πρωί στην δεξαμενή του Πειραιά κάνει το μπανάκι του, Για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> 
> ΚΕΦΑΛΟΝΙΑ 11-04-2013 01.gif ΚΕΦΑΛΟΝΙΑ 11-04-2013 02.gif ΚΕΦΑΛΟΝΙΑ 11-04-2013 03.gif



Μπράβο Λεό, ευχαριστούμε

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο απ' όλους σας και σας ευχαριστούμεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε.

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

> Κατι λιγες πινελιες ακομα και επεσε!!!!!!


Τώρα, τι να πει κανείς γι αυτή τη φωτογραφία-αριστούργημα!! Τον βάπορα, το τοπίο, τι να πρωτοσχολιάσει κάποιος...

----------


## manoubras 33

Το *Λατω* σημερα στο Νεωριον.

DSCN7594.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To GOLDEN BLAZE σήμερα στις 19.00 μ.μ .......όσο φαινόταν στη μεγάλη του Περάματος.

GOLDEN BLAZE 23 12-04-2013.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Κεφαλονιά πριν λίγο στη δεξαμενή! Οι εργασίες βρίσκονται σε πλήρη εξέλιξη, ενώ το αριθός του προσωπικού που εργάζεται πυρετωδώς είναι αρκετά μεγάλος! Πράγματι, όπως είπε κι ο Γιώργος στο θέμα του πλοίου, πρόκειται για ιστορικές στιγμές γι' αυτό το βαπόρι, καθώς μετά από τόσα χρόνια αποχωρίζεται στο σινιάλο του Στρίντζη με αυτό που έγινε δηλαδή ξακουστό σε όλο το Ιόνιο! Οι χρωματισμοί προχωρούν, η γάστρα είναι ήδη έτοιμη, ενώ έχουν τραβήξει έξω και τον δεξιό άξονα.
DSCN6281.jpg DSCN6286.jpg DSCN6288.jpg DSCN6289.jpg DSCN6283.jpg

----------


## leo85

Ο Φίλος karavofanatikos με κάλυψε με τις φωτογραφίες του. Το μόνο που θα πω είναι ότι γράφτηκε  και το όνομα αυτό 
Νήσος ΚΕΦΑΛΟΝΙΑ

----------


## manolisfissas

Το GOLDEN BLAZE εχθές στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή του περαματος   :Smile:  

CONTEN BLAZ 14-4-2013 01.gif CONTEN BLAZ 14-4-2013 02.gif

----------


## zozef

Καλησπερα στη μεγαλη παρεα,ο Βενιζελος απο το πρωι στο Νεωριο.
IMG_8418NA.JPG

----------


## aprovatianos

ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!!! Ευχαριστουμε!!!

----------


## ιθακη

Θέλουμε κι άλλες του επιβλητικού ΒΕΝ, να τον χορτάσουμε γιατί θα μας λείψει εκεί στους παρφουμάδες που θα πάει.....

----------


## zozef

> Θέλουμε κι άλλες του επιβλητικού ΒΕΝ, να τον χορτάσουμε γιατί θα μας λείψει εκεί στους παρφουμάδες που θα πάει.....


IMG_7465NA.JPG
Οντως ειναι λιγο πληθωρικος!!!!!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Tο "λίγο" γιατί το έγραψες ??  :Very Happy:

----------


## ιθακη

> IMG_7465NA.JPG
> Οντως ειναι λιγο πληθωρικος!!!!!!!


ίσως το μόνο Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ της Ε.Ακτοπλοίας που προεξέχει τόσο πάνω από τις δεξαμενές.... χίλια ευχαριστώ

----------


## Apostolos

> Θέλουμε κι άλλες του επιβλητικού ΒΕΝ, να τον χορτάσουμε γιατί θα μας λείψει εκεί στους παρφουμάδες που θα πάει.....


Για να μην ξανακούσω οτι δέν γυρνάει ο ΒΕΝ... Τέτοια απόσταση μεταξύ των προπελών-τιμονιών έχει δει ποτέ κανεις???
big ben.jpg

----------


## roussosf

αυτο θα πει συσκευασια 
δυο σε ένα :05.18 Flustered:

----------


## zozef

> αυτο θα πει συσκευασια 
> δυο σε ένα


Που μπορει να ειναι και αυτο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
IMG_7513NA.JPG

----------


## roussosf

> Που μπορει να ειναι και αυτο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> IMG_7513NA.JPG


αυτο είναι 
στις δυο 
και μια δωρο

----------


## parianos

> Για να μην ξανακούσω οτι δέν γυρνάει ο ΒΕΝ... Τέτοια απόσταση μεταξύ των προπελών-τιμονιών έχει δει ποτέ κανεις???
> big ben.jpg


Φοβερη φωτο!!!!

----------


## ιθακη

> Για να μην ξανακούσω οτι δέν γυρνάει ο ΒΕΝ... Τέτοια απόσταση μεταξύ των προπελών-τιμονιών έχει δει ποτέ κανεις???
> big ben.jpg


πω, αυτά είναι.... Δεξαμενισμός, πολυκατοικίας

----------


## zozef

Και που να εβλεπες το ΝΑΞΟΣ απο την γεφυρα του  ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΥ!!!!!!!!!!!!!
στο ΝΑΞΟΣ οι εργασιες τρεχουν!!!!!!!!!!
IMG_7531NA.JPGIMG_7550NA.JPG

----------


## zozef

Καλο μηνα σε ολους σας ,HELLENIC WIND
IMG_7557NA.JPG

----------


## manolisfissas

Το ΑΘΗΝΆ Π στην δεξαμενή του Βασιλειάδη.

ΑΘΗΝΑ Π 14-05-2013 02.gif

----------


## leo85

Στην δεξαμενή του Περάματος εχθές το απόγευμα.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ ΙΙΙ 15-0.gif ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ ΙΙΙ 15-0.gif

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν θυμάμαι να έχει ξανα μπεί ferry boat της Σαλαμίνας στη μεγάλη του Περάματος. Σπάνιες φωτο φίλε leo85 και σ' ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε σήμερα το απόγευμα το Πρέβελης στις 17.25 μ.μ πριν ακόμη ξενερίσει η μεγάλη του Περάματος, φωτογραφημένο απο την Κυνόσουρα.

ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ 118 20-05-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ένα σπάνιο φαινόμενο (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) να βλέπουμε πλοίο της ΑΝΕΚ στη μεγάλη του Περάματος. Εγώ πάντος δεν θυμάμαι να έχει ξανα συμβεί. Δεν νομίζω να έχει ξανα ανέβει το Πρέβελη σε αυτή τη δεξαμενή. Ας το δούμε πώς φαινότας σήμερα απο το Καματερό της Σαλαμίνας.
Για όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών και του πλοίου.

ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ 122 21-05-2013.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Μετά τα σπάνια του Παντελή, πάμε να δούμε και τον ποιητή της άγονης που φρεσκάρετε ...

kornaros.jpg kornaros2.jpg

Πραγματικά γέμισε η δεξαμενή καράβι.... ούτε ένα βάζο ελεύθερο....

Για τον Παντελή, και φυσικά για τον μέγα λάτρη του τον captain nionio

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ωραιοτατος ο Γιωργαρε, ευχαριστω πολυ. Αντε να ανασανει λιγο, να γλυστρησει καλυτερα...

----------


## Eng

Γιωργη (ΙΘΑΚΗ) κανενα 3πλο-αξονικο δεν θα δουμε???  :05.18 Flustered:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Προκόπιος Μ εχθές για το δεξαμενισμό του, στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.

ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ Μ 72 21-05-2013.jpg

----------


## zozef

Και κατι καινουργιο  για τα Ελληνικα δεδομενα !!!!*2 σε 1
*IMG_7695NA.JPG
Αυριο περισσοτερα!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όμορφη φωτό, αλλά δεν είναι κάτι το καινούργιο. Πριν δύο - τρία χρόνια είχαν ξαναδεξαμενιστεί μαζί δύο HIGHSPEED (δεν θυμάμαι τώρα ποιά) στην δεξαμενή των ναυπηγείων Ελευσίνας.

----------


## Ilias 92

Ωραίος, περιμένουμε. Δουλεύει καλά το ναυπηγείο!!  Εγώ θυμάμαι δυο μικρά μαζί στην ίδια δεξαμενή.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Όμορφη φωτό, αλλά δεν είναι κάτι το καινούργιο. Πριν δύο - τρία χρόνια είχαν ξαναδεξαμενιστεί μαζί δύο HIGHSPEED (δεν θυμάμαι τώρα ποιά) στην δεξαμενή των ναυπηγείων Ελευσίνας.


Όπως λέει ο φίλος Γιώργος δεν είναι κάτι καινούργιο. Εκτός απο την Ελευσίνα......κάπου έχω μιά φωτο *(προσοχή όχι δική μου) 
*τραβηγμένη το 1960 (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) και δείχνει το Δέσποινα και το Μυρτιδιώτισσα στη μεγάλη πέτρινη του Βασιλειάδη. Θα ψάξω να τη βρώ. :Fat:

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελικά την βρήκα και δεν είναι φωτο, αλλά απόκομα απο περιοδικό. Είναι απο τον θησαυρό των Στύρων και η λεζάντα τα λέει όλα.
Για όλους εσας τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών.

ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ & ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙ&#9.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και την Πρεβελάρα πλώρα πρύμα στη μεγάλη του Περάματος. Για τον Ιθάκη, Captain_Nionios, polykas, Espresso Venezia και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών και του πλοίου.

ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ 130 22-05-2013.jpgΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ 136 22-05-2013.jpg

----------


## sylver23

> Τελικά την βρήκα και δεν είναι φωτο, αλλά απόκομα απο περιοδικό. Είναι απο τον θησαυρό των Στύρων και η λεζάντα τα λέει όλα.
> Για όλους εσας τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών.
> 
> ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ & ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙ&#9.jpg



Αν δεν την έχεις βάλει στα ιστορικά , κάνε ένα κόπο και βάλε την στα θέματα και των δύο πλοίων.Προσωπικά φωτογραφία να δεξαμενίζονται 2 πλοία στη Βασιλειάδη δεν έχω ξαναδεί

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Ένα σπάνιο φαινόμενο (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) να βλέπουμε πλοίο της ΑΝΕΚ στη μεγάλη του Περάματος. Εγώ πάντος δεν θυμάμαι να έχει ξανα συμβεί.


Σπάνιο ναι, αλλά έχει ξανασυμβεί. Να θυμηθούμε πρόχειρα τον δεξαμενισμό του _ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ_ (με τα σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ) τον _Μάιο 2011_ στην μεγάλη του Περάματος.

21.jpg___22.jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

Το Ιεράπετρα αν και έχει μεγάλη μάσκα δεν το θυμάμαι να κουνάει.
Οι φωτογραφίες σου Espresso Venezia ήταν τότε που το ετοίμαζαν για Κύπρο?

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Ας δούμε και την Πρεβελάρα πλώρα πρύμα στη μεγάλη του Περάματος. Για τον Ιθάκη, Captain_Nionios, polykas, Espresso Venezia και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών και του πλοίου.
> 
> ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ 130 22-05-2013.jpgΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ 136 22-05-2013.jpg


Παντελη ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ειναι υπεροχες, πραγματικα αποκαλυπτικες. Μαλιστα στην πρυμια φαινεται η εξωστρεφεια των προπελων και βεβαια η πολυ κοντινη αποσταση τους. Μπραβο και παλι!!!

Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Οι φωτογραφίες σου Espresso Venezia ήταν τότε που το ετοίμαζαν για Κύπρο?


Τον Μάιο 2011 (όταν είχε βγει στη μεγάλη του Περάματος) πράγματι είχε ακουστεί (αλλά ως φήμη μόνο) ότι επρόκειτο να ναυλωθεί και να δουλέψει για έξι μήνες σε γραμμή Κύπρου - Χάιφας. Κάτι όμως που για τον έναν ή άλλο λόγο τελικά δεν είχε γίνει.

----------


## zozef

Καλησπερα σε ολους σας
IMG_7708NA.JPGIMG_7711NA.JPGIMG_7716NA.JPGIMG_7729NA.JPG

----------


## sylver23

Δυο - Δυο στη μπανιέρα δυο - δυο

----------


## karavofanatikos

Επίσης να πούμε, πως χρειάζεται λεπτομερή προσοχή για το πως θα εγκατασταθούν οι τάκοι πάνω στους οποίους θα κάτσουν οι δύο γάστρες. Κι αυτό επειδή, τα δύο πλοία δεν έχουν το ίδιο πλάτος (το Ηighspeed 4 έχει 24μ. ενώ το Highspeed 5 έχει 21,2 μ.) με αποτέλεσμα να πρέπει όλα να γίνουν ακριβώς! 
Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες!

----------


## zozef

> Επίσης να πούμε, πως χρειάζεται λεπτομερή προσοχή για το πως θα εγκατασταθούν οι τάκοι πάνω στους οποίους θα κάτσουν οι δύο γάστρες. Κι αυτό επειδή, τα δύο πλοία δεν έχουν το ίδιο πλάτος (το Ηighspeed 4 έχει 24μ. ενώ το Highspeed 5 έχει 21,2 μ.) με αποτέλεσμα να πρέπει όλα να γίνουν ακριβώς! 
> Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες!


Ειχαν  κανει δυο ομαδες μια για το 4 και μια για το 5 με διπλους δυτες κτλ και οταν ηταν ολα ΟΚ  η δεξαμενη ανεβηκε

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και δύο κοντινές πρύμα-πλώρα. Για τους φίλους zozef (και τα ωραία του), karavofanatikos, sylver23, Espresso Venezia, Captain_Nionios (αυτή η πρυμιά θα σου αρέσει περισότερο) και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.

ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ 137 22-05-2013.jpgΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ 140 22-05-2013.jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

> Ας δούμε και δύο κοντινές πρύμα-πλώρα. Για τους φίλους zozef (και τα ωραία του), karavofanatikos, sylver23, Espresso Venezia, Captain_Nionios (αυτή η πρυμιά θα σου αρέσει περισότερο) και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.


Ωωωωωωω!!!!!

----------


## harlek

> Μαλιστα στην πρυμια φαινεται η εξωστρεφεια των προπελων και βεβαια η πολυ κοντινη αποσταση τους.


Κοντινή απόσταση και μικρές προπέλες! Η εξωστρέφεια νομίζω ότι δεν μπορεί να προδίδεται από τη φωτογραφία, γιατί πρόκειται για προπέλες με pitch.

----------


## roussosf

> Κοντινή απόσταση και μικρές προπέλες! Η εξωστρέφεια νομίζω ότι δεν μπορεί να προδίδεται από τη φωτογραφία, γιατί πρόκειται για προπέλες με pitch.


προδίδεται όμως από το σχήμα τον πτερυγίων
και την προπέλα την λες ΔΕξιοστροφη η ΑΡιστερόστροφη πάντα στο πρόσω γιατι εκεί έχει και την μεγαλύτερη απόδοση

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Κοντινή απόσταση και μικρές προπέλες! Η εξωστρέφεια νομίζω ότι δεν μπορεί να προδίδεται από τη φωτογραφία, γιατί πρόκειται για προπέλες με pitch.


Φαινεται απο το σχημα τον πτερυγιων. Αν τα συγκρινεις με πλοια που εχουν εσωστρεφεις προπελες εχουν την αντιστροφη φορα και φαινεται οτι λειτουργουν σωστα οταν οι προπελες γυριζουν προς τα εξω. Δηλαδη η αριστερη αριστεροστροφα και η δεξια δεξιοστροφα. Επειδη το βαπορι ειναι pitch ειναι και στο προσω και στο αναποδα εξωστρεφεις.

Το Κεφαλονια που ειναι τουμπαριστο και για να αλλαξει κινηση αλλαζει και η φορα περιστροφης του αξονα δεν μπορεις να το χαρακτηρισεις εξωστρεφες ή εσωστρεφες, ειναι και τα δυο αναλογα με το αν κανει προσω η αναποδα. Βεβαια το Κεφαλονια εχει τη λογικη επιλογη, εξωστρεφεις προπελες στο προσω και βεβαια εσωστρεφεις στο αναποδα.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Ας δούμε και δύο κοντινές πρύμα-πλώρα. Για τους φίλους zozef (και τα ωραία του), karavofanatikos, sylver23, Espresso Venezia, Captain_Nionios (αυτή η πρυμιά θα σου αρέσει περισότερο) και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 144700Συνημμένο Αρχείο 144701


Παντελη ειναι φανταστικες. Ευχαριστουμε παρα παρα πολυ. Δεν ειχα δει την Πρεβελαρα "γυμνη" και σε τοσο ομορφες ληψεις.

----------


## harlek

> Φαινεται απο το σχημα τον πτερυγιων. Αν τα συγκρινεις με πλοια που εχουν εσωστρεφεις προπελες εχουν την αντιστροφη φορα και φαινεται οτι λειτουργουν σωστα οταν οι προπελες γυριζουν προς τα εξω.


Έχεις δίκιο, δεν το είχα προσέξει αυτό!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Καθώς έκανα μία "βόλτα" με το Google Earth πάνω απ' το Νεώριο της Σύρου, παρατήρησα πως την 29 Απριλίου 2008 (ημερομηνία λήψης εικόνας από δορυφόρο) πάλι υπήρχαν δύο πλοία στη μικρή δεξαμενή του Ναυπηγείου. Πρέπει να είναι κάποιο ταχύπλοο τύπου Speedrunner 1 μαζί με κάποιο φορτηγό!

----------


## manoubras 33

> Καθώς έκανα μία "βόλτα" με το Google Earth πάνω απ' το Νεώριο της Σύρου, παρατήρησα πως την 29 Απριλίου 2008 (ημερομηνία λήψης εικόνας από δορυφόρο) πάλι υπήρχαν δύο πλοία στη μικρή δεξαμενή του Ναυπηγείου. Πρέπει να είναι κάποιο ταχύπλοο τύπου Speedrunner 1 μαζί με κάποιο φορτηγό!


Ετσι ειναι Νεκταριε, το ενα βαπορι ηταν το Cec Force γενικου φορτιου, μαζι με το ταχυπλοο Mega Jet. Υπαρχει και φωτογραφια στην ιστοσελιδα του γνωστου περιοδικου ναυτιλιας.

----------


## roussosf

αν και η συζήτηση είναι για άλλη ενότητα (συστήματα πρόωσης) αλλά μιας και σχολιάστηκε εδώ να κάνω μια διευκρίνηση και να κλείσω το θέμα

Captain_Nionios



> Φαινεται απο το σχημα τον πτερυγιων. Αν τα συγκρινεις με πλοια που εχουν  εσωστρεφεις προπελες εχουν την αντιστροφη φορα και φαινεται οτι  λειτουργουν σωστα οταν οι προπελες γυριζουν προς τα εξω. Δηλαδη η  αριστερη αριστεροστροφα και η δεξια δεξιοστροφα. Επειδη το βαπορι ειναι  pitch ειναι και στο προσω και στο αναποδα εξωστρεφεις.


πολυ σωστά το γράφεις ότι φαίνεται από το σχήμα των πτερυγίων η φορά περιστροφής της προπέλας
αλλά
οι προπέλες δεν είναι άνθρωποι να τους διαχωριζουμε σε εσωστρεφείς και εξωστρεφείς
οι προπέλες αλλά και οτηδήποτε έχει κυκλική κίνηση ,όπως προανέφερα σε προηγούμενο post είναι δεξιόστροφες η αριστερόστροφες 
όπως δεν λές ποτέ σε πλοίο με δύο μηχανες ότι είναι αυτές εσωστρεφείς η εξοστρεφεις

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εστιαζεις σε ενα σημειο που σηκωνει πολυ κουβεντα...

Σιγουρα οι λεξεις εσωστρεφης και εξωστρεφης αναφερονται στην ιδιοσυγκρασια ενος ανθρωπου αλλα επειδη ειναι συνθετες νομιζω οτι εκτος απο την περιγραφη ενος ανθρωπου μπορουν να χρησιμοποιηθουν για την περιγραφη ενος φαινομενου χρησιμοποιουμενες με την κυριολεκτικη σημασια των δυο επιμερους λεξεων (εξω ή εσω κ' στρεφω) που τις σχηματιζουν.

Δηλαδη δεν βρισκω κανενα παραλογισμο στο να πω οτι αυτη η προπελα ειναι εξωστρεφης διοτι η φορα περιστροφης του ανωτατου σημειου της καθε χρονικη στιγμη ειναι προς τα εξω σε σχεση με το διαμηκη αξονα συμμετριας του πλοιου και επομενως εξω-στρεφει.

Θα μου πεις γιατι να μην πω οτι η αριστερη γυρνα αριστεροστροφα και η δεξια δεξιοστροφα; Μα γιατι με το να πω οτι ειναι και οι δυο εξωστρεφεις περιγραφω πιο συντομα και περιεκτικα αυτο το φαινομενο και νομιζω πως γινομαι εξισου κατανοητος.

----------


## zozef

Καλησπερα σε ολους σας .
IMG_7881NA.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

"Καλησπέρα" το λες εσύ αυτό φίλε μου ??? Γιατί εγώ θα το έλεγα "μαζέψτε τις φωτογραφικές σας μηχανούλες και ...αντέστε να φωτογραφίζετε βρούβες" !!!!!

Πραγματικά εκπληκτική φωτογραφία.

----------


## zozef

> "Καλησπέρα" το λες εσύ αυτό φίλε μου ??? Γιατί εγώ θα το έλεγα "μαζέψτε τις φωτογραφικές σας μηχανούλες και ...αντέστε να φωτογραφίζετε βρούβες" !!!!!
> 
> Πραγματικά εκπληκτική φωτογραφία.


Εαν φαινοτανε και λιγακι το 4 πιστευω θα ηταν καλυτερη!!Τωρα ειναι απλος καλη.

----------


## Ilias 92

Συμμετρία και κομψότητα στην όμορφη νυχτερινή Σύρο!!!

----------


## Aquaman

Ευγε ζοζεφ!Ομορφο πλανο απο ενα εκτρωματικο κατασκευασμα!

----------


## manoubras 33

Το *Νησσος Μυκονος* σημερα το πρωι στο Νεωριον.

DSCN7774.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φωτο φίλε manoubras 33 και σ' ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## zozef

Καλησπερα σε ολους σας οι εργασιες τρεχουν!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
IMG_7893NA.JPG

----------


## ιθακη

> Αν δεν κάνουν λάθος οι πληροφορίες μου, το Μεγαλόχαρη X & VI πήγαν στη μεγάλη του Πειραιά το Επτάνησος. Κανένας φίλος να μας το αποδείξει .....με φωτο;;;;; Ιθάκη που είσαι;;;;;


Ο φίλος μου ο Παντελής, το ζήτησε, δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να του το αρνηθώ....

Επτάνησος, για μία γρήγορη εμφάνιση στην μεγάλη μόνιμη δεξαμενή του ΟΛΠ, στο οποίο εκτελούνται πυρετωδώς εργασίες συντήρισης στα ύφαλα, και στα μηχανικά μέρη...

Οι πρώτες από την ώρα που πήγα
Tani.JPG Tani1.jpg Tani2.JPG 

και οι τελευταία από την ώρα που έφυγα.... 
Tani3.jpg

Αφιερωμένες στους captain nionios, ithakos, appia1978, Nikos Maroulis, pantelis2009, aprovatianos

----------


## aprovatianos

Πραγματικος ρεπορτερ του Ναυτιλια εισαι Γιωργαρε!!! Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ Γιώργο. Ήξερα που ......κτύπαγα το καμπανάκι. :Fat:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Γεια σου ρε Γιωργη δεξαμενιστη, ευχαριστουμε πολυ!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ και εγώ Γιώργο, από τον αφιλόξενο παγωμένο Βορρά ...  :Wink:

----------


## zozef

Καλημερα σε ολο τον κοσμο απο τη Συρο.
IMG_7929ΝΑ -.JPG

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Ο φίλος μου ο Παντελής, το ζήτησε, δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να του το αρνηθώ....
> 
> Επτάνησος, για μία γρήγορη εμφάνιση στην μεγάλη μόνιμη δεξαμενή του ΟΛΠ, στο οποίο εκτελούνται πυρετωδώς εργασίες συντήρισης στα ύφαλα, και στα μηχανικά μέρη...
> 
> Οι πρώτες από την ώρα που πήγα
> 
> 
> και οι τελευταία από την ώρα που έφυγα.... 
> 
> ...


υπέροχες Γιώργο να είσαι καλά !!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Καλημερα σε ολο τον κοσμο απο τη Συρο.


 Να είσαι καλά zozef καλημέρα στην όμορφη Σύρο

----------


## pantelis2009

Το IONIAN SKY πριν λίγη ώρα στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος, ποζάροντας για να το φωτογραφίσω απο την Κυνόσουρα.
Για όλους εσας τους φίλους το θέματος.

IONIAN SKY 62 11-06-2013.jpgIONIAN SKY 64 11-06-2013.jpg

----------


## renion

Απο τη ζεστη του περιβαλλοντος, τα φινιστρινια φαινονται τρεμουλιαστα!!!!!!

----------


## zozef

Καλησπερα σε ολους σας !!
IMG_7932NA.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Το IONIAN SKY σε μπλέ, όπως φαινόταν σήμερα το απόγευμα απο την Κυνοσούρα......... υπό βροχή.

IONIAN SKY 67 12-06-2013.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

οποπο, οι μνήμες τις παλιάς εποχής του ξανά ζωντανέυουν

----------


## aiwnios 3os

Περασμενα μεγαλεια και διηγωντας τα να κλαις

----------


## zozef

Για το φιλο που ερχομαστε μαζι απο την Τηνο!!!!!!!!
IMG_7954NA.JPG

----------


## Giannis G.

*Φοβερή φωτογραφία!! Star Clipper!!*

----------


## renion

> Για το φιλο που ερχομαστε μαζι απο την Τηνο!!!!!!!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 145617


Απιθανη φωτογραφια!!!!!!

----------


## f/b delfini

Αρτεμισ- στην δεξαμενη

----------


## zozef

Το πλοιο μεχρι αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι ετσι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
IMG_8071NA.JPG

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα το πρωί ι στην μεγάλη του περάματος, Και στης πάντες γραμμένο το CARGO. 

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ -5-09-2013 02.jpgΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ CARGO 5-09-2013 01.gif

----------


## ιθακη

Κρίμα, τόσα λεφτά του ρίξανε ώστε να το κάνουν για επιβάτες και πάλι στο cargo γύρισε....

Ευχαριστούμε Leo για τις φωτό

----------


## despo

> Κρίμα, τόσα λεφτά του ρίξανε ώστε να το κάνουν για επιβάτες και πάλι στο cargo γύρισε....
> 
> Ευχαριστούμε Leo για τις φωτό


Και να ήταν μόνο σε αυτό τα πεταμένα λεφτά ; Αν δεν άλλαζε διοίκηση η Ελλένικ, θα είχαν γίνει σημεία και τέρατα...

----------


## leo85

Οδυσσέας Ελύτης σήμερα στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Βασιλειάδη, Πριν ξενερίσει.

ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ ΕΛΥΤΗΣ 9-09-2013 .jpgΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ ΕΛΥΤΗΣ 9-09-2013 .jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Αφού μας το έδειξε ο Λεωνίδας πριν ξενερίσει, ας το δούμε και γυμνό χθες το απόγευμα στον Πειραιά! Ξέρουμε μήπως το νέο όνομα που θα δοθεί στο πλοίο;
DSCN1462.jpg DSCN1466.jpg

Επίσης να πούμε πως εγκρίθηκαν οι εργασίες συντήρησης και επισκευής των δύο μόνιμων δεξαμενών του ΟΛΠ.

http://www.theseanation.gr/%CE%BB%CE...%8E%CE%BD.html

----------


## Eng

Κλασικο Γιαπωνεζικο Ε/Γ Ο/Γ με split stern, 5πτεριγη αλλα και εσωστρεφης προπελα.

----------


## Takerman

> Κλασικο Γιαπωνεζικο Ε/Γ Ο/Γ με split stern, 5πτεριγη αλλα και εσωστρεφης προπελα.


Επειδή είμαι άσχετος με τα τεχνικά, παίζει ρόλο στη πρόωση του πλοίου η προπέλα αν ειναι έξωστρεφής ή εσωστρεφής?

----------


## Eng

> Επειδή είμαι άσχετος με τα τεχνικά, παίζει ρόλο στη πρόωση του πλοίου η προπέλα αν ειναι έξωστρεφής ή εσωστρεφής?


Παιζει ρολο στη μανουβρα του πλοιου αλλα και στη ευσταθεια πορειας. Τα πλοια με εσωστρεφεις προπελες απαιτουν λιγοτερη ισχυ μηχανης για μια κινηση προσαναποδα απο ενα πλοια με εξωστρεφεις προπελες. Οσο δε για την ευσταθεια πορειας εξαιτιας του γεγονοτος οτι ο ογκος του νερου "χτυπαει" στο κοτσι (ή skeg) του πλοιο και απο τις δυο πλευρες που ειναι οι προπελες αυτο εχει σαν συνεπεια να μην "φευγει" η πρυμνη σε συνθηκες κυμματισμου. Ομως ταυτοχρονα αυτη η κινηση των προπελων αυξανει την αντισταση στη πρυμνη με ως αποτελεσμα να ανεβαινει η φορτηση της μηχανης και σας συνεπεια να απαιτουνται περισσοτερες στροφες μηχανης για την επιτευξη μιας συγκεκριμενης ταχυτητας απ' οτι με το ιδιο πλοιο να εχει εξωστρεφεις προπελες.
Υπαρχουν κι αλλα που μπορουμε να αναφερουμε σχετικα με φορτισεις σε κουζινετα τελικου αξονα οπως και συγκριση μεταξυ ενος πλοιου με εξωστρεφεις προπελες.

----------


## Takerman

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ. Ίσως κάποιος με γνώσεις να ανοίξει ένα θέμα στην ενότητα του "Μηχανικού" να μαθαίνουμε και οι αδαείς κάτι χρήσιμο.

----------


## manoubras 33

Καλησπερα παιδια.
Το Ελυρος σημερα το πρωι στο Νεωριο Συρου!
DSCN8238.jpg

Θα ακολουθησουν κι αλλες τις επομενες μερες, ΚΑΛΟ ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑ!

----------


## Eng

> Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ. Ίσως κάποιος με γνώσεις να ανοίξει ένα θέμα στην ενότητα του "Μηχανικού" να μαθαίνουμε και οι αδαείς κάτι χρήσιμο.


Αφηνουμε εδω τη συζητηση. Για οτι χρειαστεις και γενικοτερα απευθυνομενος σε ολους υπαρχει πλεον θεμα εδω.

----------


## ιθακη

> Καλησπερα παιδια.
> Το Ελυρος σημερα το πρωι στο Νεωριο Συρου!
> DSCN8238.jpg
> 
> Θα ακολουθησουν κι αλλες τις επομενες μερες, ΚΑΛΟ ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑ!


Ωραίος ο manoubras, ευχαριστούμε

----------


## zozef

Αν μπορει καποιος ας αναψει κανενα φως στη  πλωρη!!!!!
IMG_9136NA.JPG

----------


## leo85

> Αν μπορει καποιος ας αναψει κανενα φως στη  πλωρη!!!!!
> IMG_9136NA.JPG


Στο Μαύρο σκοτάδι το έχουν  :Apologetic:

----------


## roussosf

τι να το κανεις το φως στην πλωρη?
ενα ειναι ολο και ολο
να ανάψουν τα προβολια του καθρέφτη πρέπει

----------


## manoubras 33

Ακομη μια φωτογραφια του *Ελυρος* απο αλλη οπτικη γωνια.

DSCN8249E.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Γιάννη, γνωρίζεις αν οι εργασίες στο πλοίο έχουν σταματήσει;; 
Ευχαριστούμε για την πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία!

----------


## manoubras 33

> Γιάννη, γνωρίζεις αν οι εργασίες στο πλοίο έχουν σταματήσει;; 
> Ευχαριστούμε για την πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία!


Απο χθες το μεσημερι οι εργασιες και στα 2 πλοια που υπαρχουν στο ναυπηγειο συνεχιζονται κανονικα.

----------


## zozef

Το φεγγαρακι εκανε το θαυμα του και ειδαμε λιγο φως!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Το πλοιο ειναι σχεδον ετοιμο.
IMG_9156NA.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αγαπητέ φίλε οι φωτογραφίες σας είναι πάντα "απλά εκπληκτικές". Ειλικρινή συγχαρητήρια από έναν επαγγελματία φωτογράφο.

----------


## ιθακη

> Το φεγγαρακι εκανε το θαυμα του και ειδαμε λιγο φως!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> Το πλοιο ειναι σχεδον ετοιμο.
> IMG_9156NA.JPG


πολύ όμορφη φωτό. όχι σχεδόν έτοιμο, αλλά τελείως έτοιμο. αύριο πέφτει από την δεξαμενή  και το βράδυ θα είναι κοντά μας.

----------


## manolisfissas

Το ΑΧΑΙΟΣ  όταν έκανε τον δεξαμενισμό  του στης 1-04-2013 στην δεξαμενή του Βασιλειάδη.  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  


ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 1-04-2013 01.gif

----------


## manoubras 33

Στο Νεωριον απο χθες για δεξαμενισμο το *Louis Cristal* & το *Blue Star 2.

DSCN8384.jpg DSCN8387.jpg*

----------


## manoubras 33

Eπισης απο το Σαββατο στον Ταρσανα του νησιου, για την καθιερωμενη συντηρηση η παντοφλα *Αγ.Σπυριδων*!

DSCN8395.jpg

----------


## zozef

Μια μεγαλη καλησπερα σε ολους τoυς γνωστους και φιλους του nautilia!!!!
IMG_9284NA.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Zozef δυνατη φωτογραφια οπως ολες σου, Μπραβο!
Εχουμε και λεμε, Το βαπορακι *Margarita Ch*. του Στελλιου Χατζηιωαννου στον Ταρσανα, και μια ακομη του *Superfast XII*. 
DSCN8409.jpg DSCN8416.jpg

----------


## roussosf

βλεπω εχει παρει φωτιες το "πρασινο" και τα Λαζαρεττα........................

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα το πρωί στη δεξαμενή του περάματος.

ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π 11-12-2013 02.gif ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π11-12-2013 01.gif

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ο Κοραής βρίσκεται στη δεξαμενή απ' τη Δευτέρα, όμως δεν μπήκε στον κόπο να μας τον δείξει κάποιο καλό παιδάκι!!!  :Fat: 
Ας ανεβάσω τότε ξανά μερικές φωτογραφίες απ' τον δεξαμενισμό του 2 χρόνια πριν, καθώς είχαν χαθεί!

SL387077.jpg SL387078.jpg SL387086.jpg SL387088.jpg

Το πλοίο πρόκειται να αναλάβει ξανά δράση στα τέλη του μήνα, πιθανόν αμέσως μετά τα Χριστούγεννα.

----------


## leo85

Νεκτάριε με πρόλαβες,άλλα σήμερα κατέβηκα στον Πειραιά και έβγαλα τον Αδαμάντιο Κ..... :Tears Of Joy: .

ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΙ&#931.gif ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΙ&#931.gif ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΙ&#931.gif

Στις μόνιμες δεξαμενές Βασιλειάδη.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Απόλλων Ελλάς σήμερα στη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη!

DSCN2392.jpg DSCN2394.jpg

Εδώ - όπως έχω πει και στο θέμα του - το νέο rescue boat που πρόσθεσαν στην αριστερή πλευρά!

DSCN2397.jpg

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα στην δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη.
Γίνεται πολύ καλή δουλειά στο πλοίο από τους πλοιοκτήτες του.

Superferry II 14-2-2014 01.jpg Superferry II 14-2-2014 02.gif Superferry II 14-2-2014 03.gif.

----------


## manoubras 33

*Thomson Majesty
*Το κρουαζιεροπλοιο απο χθες το απογευμα βρισκεται πανω στην μεγαλη δεξαμενη του Νεωριου.

DSCN9052.jpg

----------


## zozef

Και σήμερα το βράδυ είναι πανέτοιμο !!!!!!!!!!
IMG_9591NA.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Παναγια Φανερωμενη στον Ταρσανα Συρου.
Νεκταριε (Karavofanatikos) η παντοφλιτσα εχει ανοιξει δουλειες.

DSCN9374.jpg

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα στην δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη.

ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Π 14-3-2014 01.gif ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Π 14-3-2014 02.gif

----------


## manoubras 33

*Thomson Spirit
*Το βαπορι σημερα το πρωι στην δεξαμενη.

DSCN9565.jpg

----------


## leo85

ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ 

Στα Ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας.

18-3-2014 05 ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ.gif

----------


## Nikos_V

Η Αριαδνη με φοντο την Ανω Συρο!!!Σε λιγη ωρα αναχωρει απο την Ερμουπολη!!!

94.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

Αλλαγη σκηνικου στην Βιολαντο Γουλανδρη απο ψηλα.....

80.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

Και απο χαμηλα....Μπλου Σταρ Πατμος...

09.jpg

----------


## roussosf

ΑΨΟΓΟΣ ο Νικος 
να εισαι καλά

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Παρα παρα παρα πολυ ομορφη εικονα, εξαιρετικη θα ελεγα. Ευχαριστουμε για τον κοπο σου!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Να είσαι καλά Νικόλα μου σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ .

----------


## leo85

Δεξαμενισμός του Σύμη, Στην μικρή του Βασιλειάδη.

ΣΥΜΗ 18-3-2014 04.gif ΣΥΜΗ 18-3-2014 02.jpg

----------


## leo85

Και άλλη μια με βαμμένα τα ύφαλα.

ΣΥΜΗ 23-3-2014 01.gif

----------


## samurai

¶ψογος φίλε Νικόλα, περιμένουμε με ανυπομονησία τις κανονιές σου όταν θα ανέβει ο ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ στις αρχές του Μαϊου.  :Fat:

----------


## manoubras 33

Ποστάλια, παντόφλες, εδώ στη Σύρο Χαμός! Που να τα προλάβουμε όλα…Πάμε να δούμε την παντόφλα *Παναγία Κοίμησης ΙΙ* όπου αυτές τις μέρες πραγματοποιεί εργασίες συντήρησης στον Ταρσανά του νησιού. 

DSCN9742.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

To *Νήσος Χίος* σήμερα στη δεξαμενή, και το νεότευκτο σκάφος *Γαρμπής* της ένωσης Λεμβούχων Σαντορίνης στον Ταρσανά.

DSCN9755.jpg DSCN9757.jpg

----------


## zozef

.Καλησπέρα σε όλους σας και όλα είναι έτοιμα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
IMG_9890NA.JPG

----------


## roussosf

> .Καλησπέρα σε όλους σας και όλα είναι έτοιμα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> IMG_9890NA.JPG


οχι όλα.............
κάτι λειπει.............
τι του λειπει τι του λειπει???????????????????????????//

----------


## MIOU

> οχι όλα.............
> κάτι λειπει.............
> τι του λειπει τι του λειπει???????????????????????????//


αφαιρέθηκαν τα σινιάλα της Ηellenic SeaWays!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## roussosf

δεν του λείπουν αυτά (της HSW)
τα καινούρια του λείπουν.....................
τουλάχιστον ας μας πουν το χρώμα της τσιμηνιέρας

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Aς δουμε το Ζακυνθος Ι σημερα το απογευμα στη δεξαμενη.Οι εργασιες στο πλοιο εχουν ξεκινησει !!
DSC_0110.jpgDSC_0112.jpgDSC_0114.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

> δεν του λείπουν αυτά (της HSW)
> τα καινούρια του λείπουν.....................
> τουλάχιστον ας μας πουν το χρώμα της τσιμηνιέρας


Τα χρώματα της Balearia
1966170.jpg

----------


## roussosf

αρα πάμε για Algeciras - Ceuta η Tangier?

----------


## ιθακη

Και "νικητής" είναι ο φίλος Apostolos, που πόνταρε στα χρώματα της Balaeria, σύμφωνα με τις αποδείξεις που μας παραθέτει εδώ ο φίλος Leo85

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα το πρωί στην δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη. Να φαίνονται αχνά τα νέα του χρώματα.

ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ Ι 6-4-2014 01.gif ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ Ι 6-4-2014 02.gif

----------


## SteliosK

Με τα νέα του χρώματα. 

DSC_0772.jpg DSC_0776.JPG DSC_0778.JPG

----------


## ιθακη

Κυνηγάνε που κυνηγάνε τις φωτογραφικές μέσα στο λιμάνι, με το να μπαίνετε μέσα στην δεξαμενή, την στιγμή που η αμπαρόπορτα είναι κλειστή, και Κυριακή βράδυ, το μόνο που θα καταφαίρετε είναι να μην ξανα αφήσουν οι λιμενικοί κανέναν μας σε χλωρό κλαρί .......

----------


## giorgos....

Όποιος μπορεί να μπεί και έχει την άδεια να φωτογραφίσει ένα καράβι, καλώς να μπεί και καλώς να το φωτογραφίσει. Όποιος δεν μπορεί να μπεί και δεν έχει σχετική άδεια, ας μην κάνει τον κασκαντέρ και ας μην ριψοκινδυνεύει να συληφθεί από το λιμενικό. Δεν μπορείς να στερήσεις από κάποιον που έχει την άδεια να φωτογραφίσει ένα πλοίο στη δεξαμενή, να το κάνει. Τόσο απλά.

----------


## χαικαλης αντωνης

Έχουμε καμμιά Φωτο με τα νεα χρώματα του Zakynthos 1 ;;

----------


## jimmy_techsound

χθεσινοβραδυνες εργασιες στο ζακυνθος...

----------


## χαικαλης αντωνης

Αρκετές τελικα οι μέρες στην δεξαμενή!!!

----------


## proussos

DSC05548.JPG

*Ετοιμάζεται...*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Κουκλα!Καμια απο πρυμα υπαχει αραγε?

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

P1090751.jpg ΚΑΤΑ ΤΟΝ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΙΣΜΟ ΤΟΥ .

----------


## proussos

DSC05552.JPG

*Για τους θαυμαστές της πίσω όψης...*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευχαριστω πολυ τον φιλο proussos για την χρησιμη ,για εμενα ,φωτο

----------


## ιθακη

Και άλλη μία από μπροστά όμως

IMG_6087.JPG

----------


## zozef

> DSC05552.JPG
> 
> *Για τους θαυμαστές της πίσω όψης...*


Φέτος χάσαμε την μεγάλη ευκαιρία!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Blue Star Naxos σήμερα το απόγευμα στη δεξαμενή!

DSCN2714.jpg DSCN2716.jpg

----------


## leo85

Στα Ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας τα Highspeed 4+5 σήμερα το πρωί.

Highspeed 4_5 10-5-2014.gif

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ακόμη μία απ' τα Ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας!

hi.jpg

Φωτό: Χρήστος Χατζάρας

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα το πρωί στην δεξαμενή του περαματος.

Η Προπέλες είναι ακόμα στον Ν.Μ.Δ.
PRINCESS T 18-5-2014 01.gif PRINCESS T 18-5-2014 02.gif PRINCESS T 18-5-2014 03.gif

----------


## Ilias 92

Ο Λεωνίδας σήμερα ψήφησε πριγκίπισσα και τον ευχαριστούμε!
Μέσα γίνονται δουλείες?

----------


## leo85

Δουλεύανε σήμερα Ηλία.
(εγώ ψήφισα ΚΑΡΑΒΟΛΑΤΡΕΣ) :Surprised:

----------


## zozef

Καληνύχτα σας από την αρχόντισσα των Κυκλάδων!!!!!
IMG_9984 - NA.JPG

----------


## leo85

Εχθές το πρωί στα Ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας. 

Highspeed 6 24-5-2014.gif

----------


## zozef

Για να ζεσταινόμαστε σιγά -σιγά!Καλή σας νύχτα 
IMG_9979 - NA.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

*Ιεραπετρα Λ* στο Νεωριον.

DSCN0132.jpg

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα στα ναυπηγία Ελευσίνας.
Το Highspeed 6 ήδη έχει μια εβδομάδα στη δεξαμενή.

SPEEDRUNNER IV_HIGHSPEED 6 31-5-2014.gif

----------


## zozef

Ο προβολέας ήταν λίγο δυνατός αλλά  τι να κάνουμε!!!!!!!!!!!
IMG_0083NA.JPG

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Ας δουμε τον Ταξιαρχη σημερα στην μεγαλη πλωτη δεξαμενη !!
100_3051.jpg100_3117.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ στην δεξαμενή του Βασιλειάδη. Όπου μακάρι να το προσέξουν και να το συντηρήσουν αφού είναι το τελευταίο αυτής της σειράς.


ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 23-6-2014 02.gifΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 23-6-2014 03.jpg.  :Surprised:

----------


## Apostolos

Και πιθανών και ο τελευταίος δεξαμενισμός του

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και πιθανών και ο τελευταίος δεξαμενισμός του


Λες να μας αποχαιρετήσει; Εγώ έλεγα μήπως χρειαστεί να πάρουν spares από το αδελφό.

----------


## Ilias 92

> Και πιθανών και ο τελευταίος δεξαμενισμός του


Και εγώ αυτό σκεπτικά αλλά δεν κατάφερα να πάω. Δεν είναι τα βαπόρια που έχουν πρόβλημα και θα φύγουν οι εταιρείες τους είναι που το έχουν.

----------


## manolisfissas

Το Βιντσέντζος Κορνάρος στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Βασιλειάδη.

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

Στις 26 /06/2014 πραγματοποιήθικε ο αποδεξαμενισμός του "ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ P1130245.jpgP1130244.jpgP1130272.jpgP1130234.jpg"  και σε βίντεο https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeGo...P3f857SWisrv7Q

----------


## ιθακη

7-07-14  στο Πέραμα.....

DSC04306.JPG IMG_6844.JPG

συγνώμη για την ποιότητα της πρώτης φωτό, αλλά ήταν με το κινητό και παρεμβάλλονταν και "πολυκατοικίες"

----------


## manoubras 33

Το εντυπωσιακό ιστιοφόρο *Star Clipper* τις τελευταίες μέρες βρίσκεται στο νεώριον.

DSCN0621.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Γιατί εν μέσω Καλοκαιριού ........έγινε κάτι???????

----------


## zozef

Και το βράδυ είναι εντυπωσιακοτατο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Αντίγραφο από IMG_1139.jpg

----------


## Blitz-X

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι κάτι έκτακτο ή προγραμματισμένες εργασίες, πάντως το ιστιοφόρο μέχρι εχτές το βράδυ που έφυγα από τη Σύρα ήταν στη δεξαμενή.

*ΜΦΧ*

----------


## manoubras 33

Προγραμματισμένη συντήρηση ήταν, θυμάμαι πάντα τέτοια εποχή ερχόντουσαν τα ιστιοφόρα για επισκευές.
Σήμερα το μεσημέρι κατέβηκε από την δεξαμενή μετά από 18 ημέρες, και αυτή την ώρα έξω από την Σύρα με προορισμό τον Πειραιά. Και μια φωτογραφία σημερα από τον αποδεξαμενισμό.

DSCN0792r.jpg

----------


## Blitz-X

Φτου... αυτό τό 'χασα  :Apologetic: 

*ΜΦΧ*

----------


## andria salamis

Κρητη ιι στην δεξαμενή του νεωρίου, Σύρου.
Τον ιουλιο του 2013

ΤΟ ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ ΣΤΗ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

*Αγία Μαρίνα Αντιπάρου* 
Σήμερα στον Ταρσανά.

DSCN1638.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχο πλοίο και το είχα παρακολουθήσει όταν κατασκευαζόταν στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου στο Πέραμα. Είχα γνωρίσει και τον πλοιοκτήτη, αν τον δεις δώσε του χαιρετίσματα.
Σ' ευχαριστούμε για τις ωραίες σου φωτο.

----------


## manoubras 33

Το *Orca* το μικρο βαποράκι από την Μύκονο του Σ.Χατζηιωάννου στο syncrolift στο Νεώριον αυτές τις μέρες, δεν βγήκε στον Ταρσανά γιατί ήταν η παντόφλα, και σήμερα που έπεσε, βγήκε το Παναγιά Θεοτόκος, και έτσι επέλεξε το Νεώριο.

DSCN2033.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

To *Παναγιά Θεοτόκος!* 
DSCN2039.jpg
Για τα παιδιά που ρωτούσαν αν θα το δούμε.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Γιάννη (manoubras 33) για τη συνεχή κάλυψη από το νησί σου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το SEA JET 2 φωτογραφημένο στις 27-10-2014 πάνω από το Άγιος Αντώνιος, στο ναυπηγείο Άτλας που έχει βγει για τη συντήρηση του. 

SEA JET 2 01 27-10-2014.jpg

----------


## leo85

Το Αγιά Θεοδώρα σήμερα το πρωί στη μεγάλη πέτρινη του Βασιλειάδη λίγο πριν ξενερίσει.

ΑΓΙΑ ΘΕΟΔΩΡΑ 10-11-2014 01.gif ΑΓΙΑ ΘΕΟΔΩΡΑ 10-11-2014 02.gif.

----------


## manoubras 33

*Louis Crιstal*
Σήμερα το πρωί πέρασε τα φανάρια της Σύρου, με κατεύθυνση την μεγάλη πλωτή, μετά από διανυκτέρευση στη ράδα. Το βαπόρι ετοιμάζετε για την Κούβα, για να δούμε θα κατεβεί από την δεξαμενή ως Celestyal; Μια πρόχειρη φωτογραφία πριν από λίγο, αύριο πιστεύω να έχουμε και μια πλωράτη! 

DSCN2368.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε manoubras 33 είναι CRISTAL κ ξέρεις γιατι αυτή η ανορθογραφία; Γιά να μην έχουν νομικά μπλεξίματα με το copy right. Mπορεί η Crystal Cruises να έχει κατοχυρώσει γιά αυτήν την οποιαδήποτε χρήση της λέξης Crystal. Kάτι ανάλογο πρέπει να συμβαίνει με το Celestyal. Eγώ δεν ξέρω καμιά Celestial Cruises ή παρόμοιο αλλά οι δικηγόροι του Λούη σίγουρα ξέρουν περισσότερα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα αδελφάκια όπως τα συνέλαβε ο φακός μου στις 17/11 στο ναυπηγείο Άτλας που βρίσκονται για τη συντήρηση τους.

SEA JET 1 & 2 02 17-11-2014.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*Kνωσός Παλάς* σήμερα στο Νεώριον. Αύριο με το φως της ημέρας θα βγάλουμε πιο καλές. Ας αρκεστούμε με αυτήν πριν από λίγο.

DSCN2441.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*Κνωσός Παλάς*
Ομορφαίνει την Ερμούπολη ο γίγαντας!

DSCN2495.jpg DSCN2489.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*Φαιστός Παλάς* στο Νεώριον.

DSCN2547.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΠΛΑΤΥΤΕΡΑ ΤΩΝ ΟΥΡΑΝΩΝ εχθές 29-11-2014 στο synchtolift του Σπανόπουλου. 
Δυστυχώς λόγο του ότι είχε περάσει η ώρα.......δεν γινόταν καλύτερη. :Apologetic:  

ΠΛΑΤΥΤΕΡΑ ΤΩΝ ΟΥΡΑΝΩΝ 50 29-11-2014.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

Καλό Μήνα σε όλους,ας δούμε και μια φώτο του στην δεξαμενή.

DSC_0005.JPG

----------


## SteliosK

Έχούν ξεκινήσει την υδροβολή στο βαποράκι..

sk_6937.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φωτο Στέλιο και σ' ευχαριστούμε για τον κόπο σου, εσένα και τον leo85 που το φωτογραφήσατε.

----------


## leo85

> Έχούν ξεκινήσει την υδροβολή στο βαποράκι..
> 
> sk_6937.jpg


Ωραία SteliosK και η δικιά σου φώτο ,έπιασαν αμέσως τα συνεργεία δουλειά βλέπω.

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι βάψιμο στα ύφαλα του πλοίου, πολύς κόσμος επάνω στο πλοίο και στη δεξαμενή για να το τελειώσουν.

ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 13-12-2014 01.gif ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 13-12-2014 02.gif ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 13-12-2014 03.gif 

Τι έγινε καμία φωτο από τα ύφαλα ....δεν τράβηξε κανένας???????  pantelis2009.

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο και σ' ευχαριστούμε Λεωνίδα.
Βέβαια έχει ακόμη δουλίτσα, αλλά πιστεύω ότι θα γίνει υπέροχο.
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## yoR

Και παταρια και ανοιγματα και ψηλωμα γκαραζ και ανοικτα καταστρωματα!!! ελπιζω να πηγαινει και Παξους για να ταξιδεψω αυτο το καλοκαιρι! Πολυ ομορφο καραβι, μακαρι να παει καλα!
Ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτογραφιες!

----------


## manolisfissas

Το ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Βασιλειάδη. Φωτογραφιμένω σήμερα το πρωί. 


ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 13-12-2014 04.gif ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 13-12-2014 05.jpg ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 13-12-2014 06.gif.

----------


## andria salamis

> Το ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Βασιλειάδη. Φωτογραφιμένω σήμερα το πρωί. 
> 
> 
> ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 13-12-2014 04.gif ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 13-12-2014 05.jpg ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 13-12-2014 06.gif.


Μπράβο Μανώλη,πολυ όμορφες οι φωτογραφίες.

----------


## leo85

Το πλοίο στις 30-11-2014 όταν ηταν στη μικρή δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη.

ΣΑΟΝΗΣΟΣ 30-11-2014 01.gif ΣΑΟΝΗΣΟΣ 30-11-2014 02.jpg ΣΑΟΝΗΣΟΣ 30-11-2014 03.gif .

----------


## andria salamis

ΛΕΥΚΑ ΟΡΗ Στην Δεξαμενή περάματος,ανέβηκε σήμερα το μεσημέρι.

DSC_0190.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Είδα το πρωί που έγινε μια κίνηση με το Pilot Boat 53 από τον Πειραιά στο πλοίο και κατάλαβα ότι κάποια στιγμή θα μπει.   Από του Σπανόπουλου την τράβηξες????

----------


## andria salamis

> Είδα το πρωί που έγινε μια κίνηση με το Pilot Boat 53 από τον Πειραιά στο πλοίο και κατάλαβα ότι κάποια στιγμή θα μπει.   Από του Σπανόπουλου την τράβηξες????


Ναι λίγο πριν του Σπανόπουλου,Βέβαια έτρεξα κυνοσούρα,για να δω, γιατί δεν ήξερα ποιο θα έκανε κίνηση,τα ρυμουλκά δεν είχαν φθαση ακόμη.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Λευκά Όρη όπως φαίνεται σήμερα από την παραλία της Σαλαμίνας στη δεξαμενή του Περάματος που βρίσκεται.

ΛΕΥΚΑ ΟΡΗ 93 16-12-2014.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

ουάου, και μετά λέγαμε πως μόνο με τον βασιλιά και με την βασίλισσα ξεχείλιζε η δεξαμενή του Περάματος......

----------


## manolis m.

Ο βασιλιας και η βασιλισσα εχουν μονο ενα +0,90m σε σχεση με τα Λευκα Ορη και Σοφοκλης Β. ιδια γευση οποτε....

----------


## manoubras 33

Καλή Χρονιά!
Ποδαρικό στο Νεώριον...με τρεις πόζες του πλοίου!

DSCN2774.jpg DSCN2761.jpg DSCN2788.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Το ΛΕΥΚΆ ΌΡΗ στην μεγάλη του περάματος στης 22-12-2014. 


ΛΕΥΚΆ ΌΡΗ 22-11-2014 01.gif.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα FLYINGCAT 1 και 6 στις 15-01-2015 στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στο Πέραμα, όπως τα πέτυχε ο φακός μου.

FLYINGCAT 6 16 15-01-2015.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

Από άλλη οπτική γωνία, βλέπουμε λυμένα πτερύγια της δεξιάς προπέλας.

CSC_0500.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Και δύο μέρες μετά τη δική σου φωτο φίλε Ανδριανέ την ώρα που έχουν αρχίσει να τοποθετούν τα πτερύγια.

BLUE STAR 1 153 17-01-2015.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

> Και δύο μέρες μετά τη δική σου φωτο φίλε Ανδριανέ την ώρα που έχουν αρχίσει να τοποθετούν τα πτερύγια.BLUE STAR 1 153 17-01-2015.jpg


Αυτά είναι φιλε παντελή,εισαι παντού σε ολα μέσα!

----------


## kalypso

"κρυμμένο" στην πλωτή δεξαμενή No 2 (ΒΑΘΥ) στα Ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδος το Evia Star για τον καθιερωμένο δεξαμενισμό του
DSC_0.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το EXPRESS SKIATHOS στις 21-01-2015 όσο μπορεί να φανεί στη μεγάλη του Περάματος που βρίσκεται.

EXPRESS SKIATHOS 65 21-01-2015.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*Superfast I* στην μικρή δεξαμενή του Νεωρίου.

DSCN3202.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ ΣΟΛΩΜΟΣ όπως πόζαρε σήμερα 28-01-2015 στη μεγάλη του Περάματος που βρίσκεται. Γαι όλους τους φίλους του.

ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ ΣΟΛΩΜΟΣ 36 28-01-2015.jpg

----------


## zozef

Αν και η μικρή δεν μας κάνει τα χατίρια ως προς τον φωτισμό της ,εμείς κάτι κάνουμε!!!!!!!!
IMG_1708 - NA - Αντίγραφο.JPGIMG_1695f - NA.JPG

----------


## andria salamis

Πέραμα,Μεγάλη δεξαμενή.

DSC_1125.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Μια φωτο τραβηγμένη από άλλη γωνία μέσα από την Κυνόσουρα που με πήγε σήμερα ο leo85.

BLUE HORIZON 78 08-02-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Blue Horizon με την βοήθεια των P/K Μεγαλόχαρη VII, Άτλας και Ήφαιστος Ι έπεσε πριν λίγο από τη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος και τώρα το οδηγούν στη ΝΑΥΣΙ. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.
Εδώ πριν λίγες μέρες όταν ήταν στη δεξαμενή, φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα.

BLUE HORIZON 79 08-02-2015.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*Celestyal Olympia

*DSCN3289.jpg DSCN3337.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος, σε χθεσινές φωτό.

IMG_0211.jpg__IMG_0370.jpg__IMG_0379.jpg
_Πέραμα - 15/02/2015_

----------


## giorgos....

Ιάπωνας ο ένας, Ιάπωνας και ο άλλος. Blue Horizon.. λεπτομέρειες..

Blue Horizon detail1.jpg Blue Horizon detail2.jpg Blue Horizon detail3.jpg Blue Horizon detail4.jpg

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα το πρωί με πολύ παγωνιά, :Tears Of Joy:  Το Πορφυρούσα στη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη.

ΠΟΡΦΥΡΟΥΣΑ 19-2-2015 01.jpg ΠΟΡΦΥΡΟΥΣΑ 19-2-2015 02.jpg 

19-2-2015

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε Λεωνίδα. Τόσα έχουν μπει στη δεξαμενή .......αλλά κανείς δεν τα τίμησε με φωτο!!!!!!!!!
Πόσο μου λείπει μιά βόλτα .......στα πέριξ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## leo85

Δείτε τώρα μια φώτο από τον δεξαμενισμό του και η υπόλοιπες στους δεξαμενισμούς.

ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ ΚΑΛΒΟΣ 21-2-2015 03.gif

21-2-2015

----------


## leo85

Επειδή σου λείπουν η βόλτες τις έκανα για εσένα.

Ανδρέας Κάλβος στην δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη και τα συνεργεία να δουλεύουν στο φουλ.

ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ ΚΑΛΒΟΣ 21-2-2015 01.jpg ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ ΚΑΛΒΟΣ 21-2-2015 02.gif .

21-2-2015

----------


## leo85

Αχαιός στη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη στης 15-2-2015.

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 15-2-2015 01.gif ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 15-2-2015 02.gif

----------


## manoubras 33

Πάμε να δούμε κάτι όχι πολύ συνηθισμένο, το 2005 στον Ταρσανά της Σύρου, το μικρο τουριστικό υποβρύχιο *Ατλαντίς Σαντορίνη Ι* για εργασίες! Το σκάφος εξυπηρετούσε 28 επιβάτες, λίγο αργότερα θυμάμαι πουλήθηκε.  Επίσης για την ιστορία, αριστερά του διακρίνεται η πλώρη του Marrakesh Express (πρώην Salamis Star) στο Νεώριο.
Tarsanas.JPG
Από το αρχείο του Ταρσανάς.

----------


## leo85

Εχθές 26-2-2015 στη μικρή δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη.

Ν.ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ 26-2-2015 01.gif

----------


## manoubras 33

*Superfast XI*
Το βαπόρι εδώ και λίγες ημέρες έχει ανεβεί δεξαμενή.
DSCN3685.jpg

----------


## zozef

Βραδινό θέαμα στη Σύρο  
IMG_1764 - na.JPGIMG_1769na.JPG

----------


## manolisfissas

Το B.S.2 στην μεγάλη του Περάματος χαρισμένες σε όλο το nautilia.gr. 

B.S.2 15-3-2015 01.gif B.S.2 15-3-2015 02.jpg B.S.2 15-3-2015 03.jpg.

----------


## nikos.man

Το_ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΗΚΟΝΟΣ_ στην δεξαμενή των Ναυπηγείων Ελευσίνας.
ΕΙΚΟΝΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦ&#921.jpgΕΙΚΟΝΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦ&#921.jpgΕΙΚΟΝΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦ&#921.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Όταν μετατίθεται προς τα πίσω ή ακυρώνεται αναγκαστικά ο δεξαμενισμός ενός πλοίου, επειδή το προηγούμενο πλοίο καθυστερεί να τελειώσει το δικό του, υπάρχουν τίποτα οικονομικές συνέπειες για την εταιρεία του πρώτου πλοίου;

----------


## andria salamis

Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος,στην Δεξαμενή του Περάματος.

DSC_3139.JPG

----------


## ιθακη

Ενώ ο ποιητής μπήκε στην Μεγάλη πλωτή, πάμε να δούμε τι γινόταν και στην Μεγάλη μόνιμη της ακτής Βασιλειάδη, που επιτέλους μπήκε το Νήσος Κεφαλονιά.

15:40 περίπου πέρασε το μωρό το θυρόπλοιο, και βρισκόταν εντός της Μεγάλης μόνιμης δεξαμενής 
IMG_0365.JPG IMG_0368.JPG IMG_0374.JPG IMG_0381.JPG 

Περίπου 16:00 είχε έρθει μέσα μέσα, και έκλεισε πίσω του το θυρόπλοιο
IMG_0389.JPG

Μετά από 3:30 ώρες αδειάσματος των νερών, είχε ξενερήσει, και 19:00 ήταν έτοιμο για να δεχθεί τα συνεργία για τον καλλωπισμό του.

Με το καλό να τελειώσει και να επιστρέψει στα δρομολόγιά του.

Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένες σε captain nionio, ithako, Appia1978, trelaras,GameManiac, Pantelis2009

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχο φωτογραφικό υλικό και από τις δύο δεξαμενές. Εμείς ....απλά σας ευχαριστούμε για τον κόπο σας και για το χάρμα οφθαλμών που μας χαρίσατε.  :Fat:

----------


## ιθακη

Σήμερα λοιπόν ήταν μεγάλη μέρα για το Νήσος Κεφαλονιά, που μετά από 20 χρόνια που φορούσε τα κλασσικά του χρώματα, αποφάσισε να κάνει ένα extream make over....

Σε μεσημεριανή πόζα κατά τις 16:30 
IMG_0402Α.JPG 

Στις 19:00 άνοιξαν οι "κολυμπήθρες του Σιλωάμ" 
IMG_0444Α.jpg

κατά τις 20:30 ήταν σχεδόν έτοιμο
IMG_0465Α.jpg

και στις 21:30, μετά τον απόπλου των Κρητικών, πέρασε ξανά το θυρόπλοιο
IMG_0503Α.JPG

Αφιερωμένες σε όλους του Ιόνιους και μη φίλους μου, αλλά και στο πλήρωμα... Καλά ταξίδια να έχουν

----------


## Takerman

Όλες ωραίες φίλε Ιθάκη αλλά η πρώτη όλα τα λεφτά.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δεν ειναι ωραιο με το μπλε τοσο ψηλα!Δεν το βλεπουν?

----------


## leo85

To Σύμη στης 12:15 βγηκε από τη δεξαμενή και έφυγε, η εργασίες που έκανε ηταν μόνο στα βρεχάμενα τα υπόλοιπα μάλων θα τα κάνει στο νησί.

ΣΥΜΗ 2-4-2015 01.gif ΣΥΜΗ 2-4-2015 02.gif

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν ειναι ωραιο με το μπλε τοσο ψηλα!Δεν το βλεπουν?


Σωστά,εμένα με χαλάει αυτό το ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ που έγραψαν από τότε που το πήραν.Τους πείραζε  το ΠΕΙΡΑΙΕΥΣ που είχε πρώτα;;;
Τεσπά, καλά ταξίδια :Fat:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ένα ιστορικό πανέμορφο σκαρί μέσα σε μια ιστορική χειροποίητη δεξαμενή. Πρωτεύς και δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη!

DSCN5646.jpg DSCN5648.jpg 

Για όλους όσους το αγαπούν!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Ένα ιστορικό πανέμορφο σκαρί μέσα σε μια ιστορική χειροποίητη δεξαμενή. Πρωτεύς και δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη!
> 
> DSCN5646.jpg DSCN5648.jpg 
> 
> Για όλους όσους το αγαπούν!


Να σημειωσουμε οτι το πλωτο αυτο γλυπτο φερει την υπογραφη του παλιου ναυπηγικου γραφειου Ασφη - Σκουνακη

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Να σημειωσουμε οτι το πλωτο αυτο γλυπτο φερει την υπογραφη του παλιου ναυπηγικου γραφειου Ασφη - Σκουνακη


Υποθέτω οι ίδιοι θα σχεδίασαν κ το ΤΖΙΟΚΟΝΤΑ.

----------


## leo85

Hellenic Wihd και Highspeed 4 στην δεξαμενή Ελευσίνας σήμερα το μεσημέρι.

ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ ΕΛΕΥΣΗΝ&#913.gif

25-4-2015

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα το πρωί στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Πειραιά το Εξπρές Πήγασος.

ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ 10-5-2015 01.jpg ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ 10-5-2015 02.gif 

10-5-2015

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σήμερα το πρωί στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Πειραιά το Εξπρές Πήγασος.
> 
> ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ 10-5-2015 01.jpg


Η πλώρη είχε ξαναφτιαχτεί σ'αυτή τη δεξαμενή τότε που στούκαρε στον Πάτροκλο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

H πλωρη ειχε μπει οταν ηταν δεμενο εξω απο σημερινο ΥΕΝ φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ ο βολβος μπηκε στη δεξαμενη.Μαλιστα ολοι θυμουνται που εφτιαχναν την νεα πλωρη ακριβως διπλα του oπως και το βολβο που αναγκαστικα μπηκε στη δεξαμενη

z_(10).jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aφού έχεις τα ντοκουμέντα φίλε ΒΒ ! :Fat:

----------


## Apostolos

> H πλωρη ειχε μπει οταν ηταν δεμενο εξω απο σημερινο ΥΕΝ φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ ο βολβος μπηκε στη δεξαμενη.Μαλιστα ολοι θυμουνται που εφτιαχναν την νεα πλωρη ακριβως διπλα του oπως και το βολβο που αναγκαστικα μπηκε στη δεξαμενη
> 
> z_(10).jpg


Αν αυτό συνέβενε σήμερα, ίσως όμοια φωτογραφία να είχαν 100 άτομα. Τότε όμως που οι καραβολάτρες ήταν μετρημένοι στα δάκτυλα του ενός χεριού (ή τουλάχιστο έτσι νομίζαμε) το να διαπιστώνεις ότι έχεις όμοια φώτο (η διαφορά ίσως να είναι κάποιες ώρες) είναι μοναδικό!

Πήγασος στο Dock3 στην ανακατασκευή της πλώρης (Medium).jpg

----------


## avvachrist

Ισχύει ότι γίνονται εργασίες για την δημιουργία 40 καμπινών στο βαπόρι; Γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι ή είναι ράδιο αρβύλα;

----------


## MIOU

> Ισχύει ότι γίνονται εργασίες για την δημιουργία 40 καμπινών στο βαπόρι; Γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι ή είναι ράδιο αρβύλα;


Απο ότι γνωρίζω 8 καμπίνες ήταν να γίνουν, δεν νομίζω για 40....

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα το πρωί την ώρα που είχε μπει στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Πειραιά.
Και το μεσημέρι που δουλεύανε τα συνεργία υδροβολή.

KALLI.P 20-5-2015 3.gif KALLI.P 20-5-2015.gif KALLI.P 20-5-2015 (2).jpg 

Για τον Παντελή που τις ζήτησε.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Λεωνίδα για τις φωτογραφίες και για τον κόπο σου.

----------


## ιθακη

29/05/15 Blue star Paros @ Vasiliadis drydock

BLUE_STAR_PAROS.jpg BLUE_STAR_PAROS (3).jpg BLUE_STAR_PAROS (2).jpg BLUE_STAR_PAROS (1).jpg

----------


## leo85

Το πλοίο στα Ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας.

FAST FERRIES ANDROS 19-6-2015.gif

19-6-2015.

----------


## SteliosK

*ΚΥΔΩΝ* 
28/06/2015

sk_0195.JPG sk_0200.JPG

----------


## manolisfissas

Ορίστε και οι πρώτες φωτογραφίες από τον δεξαμενισμό του πλοίου σήμερα το πρωί. 
Στην φωτογραφία βλέπουμε ότι ακόμα δεν έχει ξενερίσει η δεξαμενή, και ότι έχουν αρχίσει να το τακάρουνε.

ΑΘΗΝΆ.Π 29-06-2015 01.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

11.07.15 

IMG_2214.JPG IMG_2199.JPG IMG_2205.JPG

Eκτός από τον νέο σκεπαστό χώρο στο sun deck μεταξυ τσιμινιέρας και καμπινών, στην τελευταία φωτό της πρύμης βλέπουμε και κάποιες άλλες εξωτερικές αλλαγές που έκαμαν. Συγκεκριμένα στον καταπέλτη των επιβατών (δεξια) πρόσθεσαν νύχια, που δεν είχε όταν ήταν μπλέ, και ανέβαινες σαν να ανεβαίνεις σκαλοπάτι. Στο καταπέλτη του κυρίως γκαράζ (μεσαίος) τοποθετήθηκαν 3 μεγάλου μήκους νύχια, εκεί που στην θέση τους ήταν 5 μικρότερα (και σε μήκος και σε πλάτος)

----------


## manoubras 33

Το *Ελυρος* ανέβηκε σήμερα νωρίς το πρωί στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Νεωρίου, με τις εργασίες υδροβολής να έχουν ξεκινήσει αμέσως μετά την ολοκλήρωση του δεξαμενισμού.

DSCN5719.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ_ δεξαμενίζεται αυτές τις ημέρες, και η μεγάλη του Περάματος...... ξεχειλίζει.

IMG_0303.jpg__IMG_0251.jpg__IMG_0232.jpg
_Πέραμα - 17/10/2015_

----------


## pantelis2009

Το VOYAGER (e.x ALEXANDER von HUMBOLDT) όπως το φωτογράφησα από το Καματερό Σαλαμίνας στις  08-09-2015 στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος που ήταν. 

VOYAGER-01-08-09-2015.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Nα πούμε ότι τώρα είναι το CELESTYAL NEFELI φίλε μου.

----------


## Ilias 92

Γιατι ειχα την εντιπωση ότι Νεφέλη θα γινόταν το πρώην Gemini.

----------


## giorgos....

> Γιατι ειχα την εντιπωση ότι Νεφέλη θα γινόταν το πρώην Gemini.


Σωστή είναι η εντύπωση που έχεις φίλε Ilias 92. Το GEMINI θα είναι το Celestyal Nefeli όπως διαβάσαμε *εδώ*.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Έχετε δίκιο κ οι 2,γράψτε λάθος. :Fat:

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα το πρωί βγήκε από τη δεξαμενή, Το ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ(Κουκλί) έγινε.
Με τη βοήθεια τον ρυμουλκόν Μεγαλόχαρη και Ιφεστος. 

ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ-13-11-2015-01.jpg ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ-13-11-2015-02.jpg

13-11-2015

----------


## pantelis2009

> Το πλοίο απ' τις 21 έως τις 27 Νοεμβρίου θα βρεθεί στη μεγάλη πλωτή δεξαμενή του Περάματος για τον καθιερωμένο δεξαμενισμό του.



Τελικά φίλε Νεκτάριε μπήκε μια μέρα πριν. Ας το δούμε φωτογραφημένο σήμερα το πρωί στις 09.20 π.μ. στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος, πριν ακόμη ξενερίσει. 

BLUE-STAR-PATMOS-88-20-11-2015.jpg

----------


## leo85

Το Σαντορίνη σήμερα στη μεγάλη  δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη, λίγο πριν ξενερίσει.

Εξπρες-Σαντορινη--23-.jpg Εξπρές-Σαντορίνη--23-.jpg 

23-11-2015

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ιονίς όπως φαινόταν σήμερα το πρωί από την Κυνόσουρα, στη μικρή δεξαμενή του Περάματος που είναι για τη συντήρηση του.

ΙΟΝΙΣ-69-24-11-2015.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Κοίτα βύθισμα το Ιονίς. Για αυτό κουνάει τόσο λίγο. Ευχαριστούμε Παντελή.

----------


## Σπύρος Πίππος

Σε ευχαριστουμε για την ωραια φωτο Παντελη .
Ναι οντως το βυθισμα του ΙΟΝΙΣ το συναντας σε πλοια αρκετα μεγαλυτερα ,αυτο δειχνει  με τι προδιαγραφες  ειχε  κατασκευαστει .

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Blue Star Patmos όπως πόζαρε στο φακό μου σήμερα το πρωί στη ΝΑΥΣΙ που κάνει τη συντήρηση του.

BLUE-STAR-PATMOS-92-26-11-2015.jpg BLUE-STAR-PATMOS-94-26-11-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάμε να δούμε και το υπέροχο Ιονίς με το καλοσυνάτο και ευγενικό του πλήρωμα. Εχθές λοιπόν φωτογραφημένο στη μικρή του Περάματος. 

ΙΟΝΙΣ-71-26-11-2015.jpg ΙΟΝΙΣ-72-26-11-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Blue Star Patmos και το Απόλλων Ελλάς σήμερα το πρωί στις δεξαμενές του Περάματος, φωτογραφημένα από την Κυνόσουρα.

ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ-ΕΛΛΑΣ-117-29-11-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ φωτογραφημένο στις 06-12-2015 στη μικρή δεξαμενή του Περάματος.

ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ-ΕΛΛΑΣ-121-06-12-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και το PAROS JET όπως πόζαρε στις 06-12-2015 στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη που έκανε τη συντήρηση του.

PAROS-JET-07-06-12-2015.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

IMG_0473.jpg
_Πέραμα - 09/01/2016_

Το _ΣΥΜΗ_, τραβηγμένο έξω στο ναυπηγείο ΜΕΓΑΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ του Περάματος.

IMG_0476.jpg__IMG_0479.jpg__IMG_0527.jpg
_Πέραμα - 09/01/2016_

----------


## pantelis2009

Και μία φωτο τραβηγμένη πριν καμία ώρα από το γιο μου. Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.

BLUE-STAR-PAROS-170-12-01-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Φοίβος σήμερα το μεσημέρι φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα, στη μικρή του Περάματος που βρίσκεται για τη συντήρηση του.

ΦΟΙΒΟΣ-160-12-01-2016.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η πρόοδος των εργασιών για την αποκατάσταση των ζημιών του τσαλακωμένου βολβού του Blue Star Paros.

DSCN6933.jpg DSCN6932.jpg DSCN6944.jpg

Εκμεταλλευόμενο την παραμονή του στη δεξαμενή προχώρησε και σε καθαρισμό των υφάλων. Σύμφωνα με το σύστημα κρατήσεων αναμένεται να επιστρέψει στο καθιερωμένο δρομολόγιο του την Κυριακή στις 09:00 από Πειραιά για Σύρο, Τήνο & Μύκονο.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Οι εργασίες στον βολβό του πλοίου έχουν πλέον ολοκληρωθεί, καθώς επίσης έχει αφαιρεθεί η σκαλωσιά και έχει βαφτεί όπως τα υπόλοιπα ύφαλα. Ας δούμε μια χθεσινή φωτογραφία λίγο πριν την ολοκλήρωση των εργασιών. Όπως μου είπε ένας απ' τους υπευθύνους του έργου, κατά την τοποθέτηση του τελευταίου κομματιού θα απαιτηθεί η παραμονή ενός τεχνίτη στο εσωτερικό του βολβού, ώστε να καταστεί δυνατή η κόλλησή του κι από μέσα. Με το καλό να επιστρέψει και πάλι στα δρομολόγιά του.

DSCN6955.jpg

----------


## leo85

Ολοκληρωμένος σήμερα το πρωί ο βολβός του πλοίου,και σε αναμονή το βάψιμο του,καλά τελειώματα.

B.S.PAROS-16-1-2016-01.jpg

16-1-2016

----------


## leo85

Το AEGΕAN GLORY στο ναυπηγείο Μεγατέχνικα. Κάτι ακούστηκε ότι πουλήθηκε.

AEGEAN-GLORY-16-1-2016.jpg

16-1-2016

----------


## pantelis2009

Χαίρομαι που έχει δουλειά το ναυπηγείο και ελπίζω σύντομα να δούμε το όμορφο πλοίο να ξανά δουλεύει.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Λεωνίδα καταπληκτική φωτό, σπαθί η πλώρη !!! Μόνο ρε φίλε που έπρεπε να κάνεις και ένα κλικ γυρνώντας λιιιιιιιιίγο πιό αριστερά, να φαίνονται και τα δύο πλοία μαζί. _ΜΥΚΗΝΑΙ_ και _ΜΑΡΙΑ_ του Σαρωνικού, σαράντα χρόνια μετά και πάλι μαζί........ δεν είναι ένα θέαμα που το βλέπεις κάθε μέρα !!!!!

----------


## leo85

Γιώργο ήταν τα συρματόσχοινα και δεν με επερνε και τα δυο άλλα σου το έχω ξεχωριστά. 

ΣΥΜΗ-16-1-2016-02.jpg ΣΥΜΗ-16-1-2016.jpg

16-1-2016.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δεν πειράζει Λεωνίδα μου, πήγα και τα τράβηξα εγώ σήμερα τα παπόρια με "αρκούντως" ευρυγώνιο φακό !!! Μόνο που δια ευνοήτους λόγους θα δούμε τις φωτό με υδατογράφημα. Γνωρίζουν όλοι καλά ότι είναι η πρώτη φορά που το χρησιμοποιώ, τέτοιες φωτό όμως δεν τις χαλαλίζω στα ....καλόπαιδα του διαδικτύου. Αν οποιοσδήποτε φίλος τις θέλει για το αρχείο του, ΠΜ και πολύ ευχαρίστως να του τις στείλω και μάλιστα σε μεγάλη ανάλυση.

_17/01/2016_
IMG_0016.jpg__IMG_0042.jpg
_ΜΥΚΗΝΑΙ & ΜΑΡΙΑ - Στο Πέραμα 40 χρόνια μετά_

----------


## andria salamis

> Το AEGΕAN GLORY στο ναυπηγείο Μεγατέχνικα. Κάτι ακούστηκε ότι πουλήθηκε.
> 
> AEGEAN-GLORY-16-1-2016.jpg
> 
> 16-1-2016


πανεμορφη πλώρη!

----------


## andria salamis

Kαι μια φωτο απο την θαλασσα,ηταν πολυ δυσκολα σημερα για φωτογραφιες,
αέρας κύμα,κρύο συννεφια.

P1010013.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Το EXPRESS SKIATHOS όπως φαινόταν σήμερα το πρωί από την Κυνόσουρα, στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος που βρίσκεται για τη συντήρηση του.

EXPRESS-SKIATHOS-67-21-01-2016.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ε/Γ-Τ/Ρ _ΚΟΣΜΟΣ_ (πρώην AEGEAN GLORY, ΜΥΚΗΝΑΙ}, σήμερα στο ναυπηγείο ΜΕΓΑΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ.

IMG_0014.jpg
_Πέραμα - 27/01/2016_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σήμερα, στο ναυπηγείο _ΜΕΓΑΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ_.

IMG_0090.jpg__IMG_0101.jpg
_Πέραμα - 30/01/2016_

----------


## andria salamis

NISSOS SAMOS Πριν λίγο ανέβηκε στην Δεξαμενή.(περαμα)

----------


## manoubras 33

*Αριάδνη* πριν λίγες ημέρες στο Νεώριον.

DSCN6526.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το NISSOS SAMOS φωτογραφημένο σήμερα το πρωί από την Κυνόσουρα, στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος που βρίσκεται. 

NISSOS-SAMOS-242-02-02-2016.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*Παναγία Θεοτόκος* Ταρσανάς Σύρου 5/2/2016
Φάγαμε πολύ βροχή σήμερα..

DSCN6562.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

> *Παναγία Θεοτόκος* Ταρσανάς Σύρου 5/2/2016
> Φάγαμε πολύ βροχή σήμερα..
> 
> DSCN6562.jpg


εφαγες βροχή,αλλα έβγαλες όμορφη φώτο,ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## leo85

Το Νικόλαος εχθές στη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη.

ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ-4-2-2016-01.jpg ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ-4-2-2016-02.jpg

4-2-2016

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *Παναγία Θεοτόκος* Ταρσανάς Σύρου 5/2/2016
> Φάγαμε πολύ βροχή σήμερα..
> 
> DSCN6562.jpg


Πολύ άσχημη η γωνία στα βρεχάμενα.Μπράβο γιά την φωτό με αυτές τις συνθήκες.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να ευχαριστήσω και εγώ με την σειρά μου τον φίλο _manoubras 33_, όχι μόνο για την πολύ όμορφη φωτό του ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΘΕΟΤΟΚΟΣ, αλλά και γενικότερα για όλες τις φωτογραφίες που μοιράζεται μαζί μας. Στα πέριξ του Πειραιά είμαστε ...καμπόσοι, στην Σύρο μοναδικό τον έχουμε !!!!!

----------


## andria salamis

Nissos Samos οι Εργασίες συνεχίζονται,βγαίνει το παλιό χρώμα,εχουν βγει,και οι προπέλες.
το πρωί βροχή και κρύο,τώρα στην επιστροφή,ήλιος με αέρα και πολύ κρύο.

DSC_8730.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_ΝΗΣΟΣ ΣΑΜΟΣ_ στην μεγάλη (όχι αρκετά !!!) του Περάματος,

IMG_0336.jpg
_Πέραμα - 06/02/2016_

αλλά και _ΚΟΣΜΟΣ_ στο ναυπηγείο ΜΕΓΑΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ. 

IMG_0118.jpg__IMG_0091.jpg
_Πέραμα - 06/02/2016_

----------


## pantelis2009

Εργασίες συγκόλλησης έκαναν σήμερα στο βολβό και λίγο πίσω από το προπελάκι, τώρα τι ακριβώς............... :Apologetic: 

NISSOS-SAMOS-245-10-02-2016.jpg

----------


## leo85

Ο Δεξαμενισμός του Αχαιός στη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη εχθές, γιατί σήμερα βγήκε.

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ-10-2-2016-01.jpg

10-2-2016

----------


## manoubras 33

Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια! Πάμε να δούμε πριν από λίγο την ανέλκυση του *Παναγιά Φανερωμένη*, φρέσκια φωτογραφία πριν λίγα λεπτά...ακόμη μυρίζει φύκια και θαλάσσια βρύα από τα βρεχάμενα! Για όλους εσάς!

DSCN6604.jpg

Υ.Γ. Τσίμα τσίμα πέρασε από την πλώρη στο καραβόσκαρο δίπλα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σ' Ευχαριστούμε. Στο ζήτησα στο θέμα του.....το είδες???? Περιμένουμε και άλλες.

----------


## Apostolos

Γι αυτούς που ψάχνουν το διαφορετικό, το Ιταλικό Cruise Europa στον δεξαμενισμό του... Μπορεί να κάνει οικονομία στο πλήρωμα το οποίο φαίνεται πως εξωτερικά δεν κάνει ουδεμία εργασία, αλλά στην επισκευή του ξοδεύει αρκετά για ολοκληρωτική αμμοβολή στα ύφαλα.

ADK_2630 (Large).jpg

----------


## Orpheas

Ωραίος !! Έλληνας της πόλης; Τυχερός να βλεπει τοσα πλοία κανεις στα ναυπηγεία πλέον

----------


## pantelis2009

Μεγάλες δουλειές έχουν ανοίξει στο πλοίο. Όπως φαίνεται σε σημερινή φωτο του από την Κυνόσουρα έχουν αρχίσει να κάνουν προέκταση στο deck της πρύμης, έχουν μπει σκαλωσιές στην τσιμινιέρα, ενώ έχουν κόψει και τα γράμματα στην πλώρη που έγραφαν Ionian Queen. 

NISSOS-SAMOS-246-20-02-2016.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Αν θα έβαζαν ένα φτερό στο φουγάρο θα το ομόρφαινε.

----------


## leo85

ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ Ι στην δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη.

ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ-Ι-20-2-2016-01.jpg ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ-Ι-20-2-2016-02.jpg 
20-2-2016

----------


## andria salamis

NISSOS SAMOS βγήκε το πρωί.
DSC_0129.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

*Παναγιά Κοίμησις ΙΙ*
Σήμερα στον Ταρσανά της Σύρου, τις επόμενες ημέρες θα βγάλω κι άλλες να το δούμε καλύτερα..που χρόνος σήμερα με τόσα σκάφη που έχουν βγει για δουλείες..

DSCN6675.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε. Έχετε δουλειά ....και μεις περιμένουμε, αλλά μην μα ξεχάσεις.  :Fat:

----------


## andria salamis

Δεξαμενισμός στο Πέραμα. IONIAN STAR 5-3-16

CSC_0191.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και από απέναντι, από την Κυνόσουρα. _ΙΟΝΙΑΝ ΣΤΑΡ_ στην μεγάλη και _ΑΚΟΥΑ ΣΠΙΡΙΤ_ στην μικρή δεξαμενή του Περάματος.

IMG_0210.jpg__IMG_0220.jpg
_Πέραμα - 05/03/2016_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

IMG_0082.jpg__IMG_0120.jpg
_Πέραμα - 12/03/2016_

Σημερινές φωτογραφίες από το ναυπηγείο ΜΕΓΑΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ στο Πέραμα. _ΣΤΥΡΑ ΝΤΑΙΜΟΝΤ_, _ΨΑΡΑ ΓΚΛΟΡΥ_ (σε πρώτο ρόλο) και _ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Α_.

IMG_0102.jpg__IMG_0164.jpg
_Πέραμα - 12/03/2016_

Και μία φωτό ....χωρίς λόγια. Για όσους γνωρίζουν και ξέρουν να αξιολογούν "γνώσεις και πείρα" των ελληνικών ναυπηγείων.

IMG_0097.jpg
_Πέραμα - 12/03/2016_

----------


## pantelis2009

Η Γνώση, η πείρα και η μαγκιά σε πρώτο πλάνο. Γνωρίζουν από την αρχή που θα πάει το πλοίο, όταν τελειώσει η ανέλκυση.

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

Σήμερα μπήκε στην μεγάλη του Βασιλειάδη 

P1810006.jpg P1800961.jpg P1800975.jpg P1800984.jpg P1810017.jpg

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

P1810120.jpg P1810145.jpg P1810050.jpg P1810062.jpg P1810112.jpg

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

Και οι τελευταίες από την είσοδο του στη δεξαμενή

P1810145.jpg P1810050.jpg P1810062.jpg P1810112.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

Bridge σήμερα στην μεγάλη(Πέραμα).

P1030471.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Bridge σήμερα στην μεγάλη(Πέραμα).
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 173609


 Mε φορεσιά Αdria Ferries! Έγραψες :Applause:

----------


## andria salamis

> Mε φορεσιά Αdria Ferries! Έγραψες


Μεγάλη επιτυχία,κύριε Βίκτωρ. :Fat:

----------


## andria salamis

Ποσειδών Ελλάς, στο Πέραμα 20-3-16

P1030528.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Το BRIDGE........ 15-03-2016 στις 10.30 π.μ πριν ακόμη ανέβει η μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος. 

BRIDGE-30-15-03-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ φωτογραφημένο σήμερα από την Κυνόσουρα στη μικτή του Περάματος που βρίσκεται.

ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ-ΕΛΛΑΣ-151-21-03-2016.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Blue Star Delos στη μεγάλη πλωτή δεξαμενή του Περάματος.

DSCN7142.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το NISSOS SAMOS σήμερα το πρωί κατά τις 09.00 π.μ ανέβηκε στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος με τη βοήθεια των P/K Μεγαλόχαρη Χ & Καραπιπέρης New Generation, αλλά ο καιρός με την υγρασία και την καταχνιά που είχε δεν επέτρεπε φωτογραφία. Έτσι ξανά πήγα το μεσημέρι κατά τις 12.30 μ.μ που είχε ήδη βγει.

NISSOS-SAMOS-255-29-03-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Πρωτεύς στη μικρή δεξαμενή του Περάματος έχει βγάλει άξονες και προπέλες που έχουν πάει για έλεγχο, ενώ τα τιμόνια είναι στη δεξαμενή. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ-20-31-03-2016.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, το *Aegean Odyssey* σήμερα ανέβηκε στη μικρή πλωτή στο Νεώριο.

DSCN6852.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αικατερίνη Π φωτογραφημένο σήμερα από την Κυνόσουρα στη μικρή δεξαμενή του Περάματος που μπήκε για τη συντήρηση του. Δυστυχώς λόγο υγρασίας και καταχνιάς δεν έβγαινε καλύτερο. Πάντως ίσα - ίσα πρέπει να το πήρε.

ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ-Π-519-05-04-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το NISSOS SAMOS ανέβηκε στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος και το πρόγραμμα του ΟΛΠ έλεγε από 29/03 έως 04/04/2016. Ακόμη και σήμερα ήταν επάνω στη δεξαμενή όπως βλέπουμε στη φωτο. Απ' ότι βλέπω τα ύφαλα είναι βαμμένα εν σχέση με την προηγούμενη φωττο μου που ανέβασα στις 29/03 αλλά από κει και πάνω......καμία κίνηση ακόμη. ¶ραγε οι άξονες ...ήλθαν, οι είναι ακόμη όπως είναι ....εδώ??????

NISSOS-SAMOS-267-08-04-2016.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*Celestyal Nefeli* σήμερα στο Νεώριον! Ωραίο βαπόρι, καλοτάξιδο να είναι. Για όλους εσάς τους φίλους του Ναυτιλία! 

DSCN6881.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

> *Celestyal Nefeli* σήμερα στο Νεώριον! Ωραίο βαπόρι, καλοτάξιδο να είναι. Για όλους εσάς τους φίλους του Ναυτιλία!


Ωραίο βαπόρι και ωραία φωτογραφία. Σε ευχαριστούμε για την ανταπόκριση από την ομορφη Σύρο!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ενδιαφερον το βαπορι και στα βρεχαμενα του.

Superferry_Vasileiadi_9_5_2016.JPG


Εχει δυο προπελακια πλωρα (το πρυμιο δε φαινοταν, δεν κατεβηκαμε πιο χαμηλα, ειναι στενη και η δεξαμενη).

Superferry_Vasileiadi_9_5_2016_2.JPG


Δυο τιμονια.

Superferry_Vasileiadi_9_5_2016_3.JPG


Εξωστρεφεις προπελες.

Superferry_Vasileiadi_9_5_2016_4.JPG


Με το καλο σε λιγο καιρο στις ομορφες Κυκλαδες.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Εχει δυο προπελακια πλωρα (το πρυμιο δε φαινοταν, δεν κατεβηκαμε πιο χαμηλα, ειναι στενη και η δεξαμενη).


Σε φωτο στο f/b ειδα οτι τελικα εχει δυο πρυμια προπελακια, απιστευτο!!!

----------


## leo85

Αποδεξαμενισμός του paros jet.

PAROS-JET-23-5-2016-01.jpg PAROS-JET-23-5-2016-02.jpg
23-5-2016.

----------


## manoubras 33

To *ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ* στο Νεώριον, το βαπόρι βρίσκεται πάνω στη δεξαμενή από τις 25 Μάιου, μάλλον θα έχει δουλειές από κάτω ακόμη να κάνει...

DSCN7037.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*Νήσος Ρόδος* σήμερα στο Νεώριον.

DSCN7057.jpg

----------


## tolaras

Το διπλανο καραβι ποιο ειναι; :Ambivalence:

----------


## rafina-lines

Κι εγώ την ίδια απορία είχα με το που είδα τη φώτο. Μάλλον κάτι προς Grimaldi μου φέρνει. EUROCARGO... smthg ίσως...

----------


## giorgos_249

Ειναι το EUROCARGO VALENCIA του Grimaldi που εχει παροπλισμένο στη Σύρο αρκετούς μήνες.

----------


## rafina-lines

Α, έτσι. Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ, Γιώργο! Thank u! Είσαι πράγματι κινητή εγκυκλοπαίδεια στις κινήσεις των πλοίων.  :Smile:

----------


## tolaras

Σε ευχαριστω κι εγω για την πληροφορηση, Γιωργο!

----------


## tolaras

Το αρχικό του όνομα, ήταν ANADOLU...

Να και τα στοιχεία του πλοίου:

Κατασκευασμένο το 1999 από τον Γ Ν "Visentini" di Visentini Francesco & C, Donada, Ιταλία.


Αριθμό γύρων. 186ο


Διαστάσεις. 195.00 x 25.20 x 7.80 μ.


GT / DWT. 20883/15500.


Μετά την αναδιαμόρφωση. GT. 29412α


Μηχανές. Ένα ΜΑΝ Β & W 9L58 / 64 ντίζελ.


Ισχύς. 12510 kW.


Κόμβων. 20.0.


Load Meter. 2550α


Του ΙΜΟ. 9192959ων


Αδελφά πλοία. FRANZ. MARIO.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Mην εμπιστεύεσαι την άθλια μετάφραση του Google.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Νέαρχος (e.x Menhir) όπως βλέπουμε έφυγε από το ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή και έχει ανέβει στο synchrolift στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα για τον καθαρισμό στα ύφαλα του. Φαντάζομαι τι θα είχε μετά από τόσα χρόνια ακινησία.

ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ-37-19-06-2016.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το Νέαρχος (e.x Menhir) όπως βλέπουμε έφυγε από το ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή και έχει ανέβει στο synchrolift στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα για τον καθαρισμό στα ύφαλα του. Φαντάζομαι τι θα είχε μετά από τόσα χρόνια ακινησία.
> 
> ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ-37-19-06-2016.jpg


Synchrolift είναι αυτό που τα ανεβάζουν στην στεριά πάνω σε ράγες.Αν είναι καμιά πλατφόρμα που βουλιάζει κ τα ανεβάζουν (το πιθανότερο} ή αυτή η δεξαμενή δεν το ξέρω αλλά μου φαίνεται δύσκολο να κομπλάρει με τις ράγες.
Πάντως συγχαρητήρια φίλε γιά τη φωτό αλλά κ γιά την πρωτιά!
Εύχομαι το καραβάκι να μακροημερεύσει.Συνήθως κάτι τέτοια σημαίνουν απλώς μιά παράταση ζωής.

ΥΓ Στο βάθος δεξιά στον ΝΣ ένα από τα ΠΓΥ, ΑΞΙΟΣ ή ΑΛΙΑΚΜΩΝ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Βίκτωρ δεν είναι οι ράγες που λες, αλλά μία πλατφόρμα που βουλιάζει (όπως οι δεξαμενές Περάματος, αλλά μικρότερη)

----------


## SteliosK

> ΥΓ Στο βάθος δεξιά στον ΝΣ ένα από τα ΠΓΥ, ΑΞΙΟΣ ή ΑΛΙΑΚΜΩΝ.


Και το Ρ/Κ ΟΔΥΣΣΕΥΣ A-425 με πλώρη στον πλωτό γερανό 8

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Βίκτωρ δεν είναι οι ράγες που λες, αλλά μία πλατφόρμα που βουλιάζει (όπως οι δεξαμενές Περάματος, αλλά μικρότερη)


Σκοπός του synchrolift  είναι να "δεξαμενίζονται" πολλά καραβάκια χωρίς να δεσμεύεται μιά δεξαμενή.Υπάρχει μιά πλατφόρμα που σηκώνει το καράβι στο ύψος του ντόκου κ κομπλάρει με ράγες που βρίσκονται πάνω σε αυτόν.Το καράβι κυλάει πάνω στις ράγες κ οδηγείται σε διάφορα σημεία.Έτσι μπορεί να υπάρχουν έξω όσα καραβάκια χωράει ο ντόκος.Υπάρχει κ στον ναύσταθμο,ο φίλος SteliosK θα το έχει δει.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

IMG_0132.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 02/07/2016_

Εξακολουθεί το πλοίο να δεξαμενίζεται στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου της Σαλαμίνας.

IMG_0165.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 02/07/2016_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Νάτος πάλι ο .....Λάζαρος, βαμμένος πλέον σε μπλε χρώματα και με φρεσκοβαμμένα (επίσης) τα ύφαλα του. Η .....πηγή αναγράφεται στην φωτό !!!!!

ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ 38 05-07-2016.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 05/07/2016_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Νάτος πάλι ο .....Λάζαρος, βαμμένος πλέον σε μπλε χρώματα και με φρεσκοβαμμένα (επίσης) τα ύφαλα του. Η .....πηγή αναγράφεται στην φωτό !!!!!
> 
> ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ 38 05-07-2016.jpg
> _Σαλαμίνα - 05/07/2016_


 Bαθύ βαπόρι.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΚΟΣΜΟΣ_ (ex. AEGEAN GLORY, ΜΥΚΗΝΑΙ) σήμερα στην μικρή δεξαμενή του Περάματος.

IMG_0139.jpg
_Πέραμα - 06/07/2016_

----------


## Νικόλας

Μάιος του 11 και ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ετοιμάζεται 

P2200027.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*Olympic Champion*
Καλή εβδομάδα, σήμερα ανέβηκε στη μεγάλη πλωτή ''Βιολαντώ Γουλανδρή''

DSCN7179.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*Παναγία Σπηλιανή* σήμερα στο ναυπηγείο του ταρσανά της Σύρου!

DSCN7181.jpg DSCN7184.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ζάκυνθος Ι σήμερα το πρωί φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα, στη μικρή δεξαμενή του Περάματος που βρίσκεται.

ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ-Ι-14-18-10-2016.jpg

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι στης δεξαμενές Βασιλειάδη.

ΑΓΙΑ-ΘΕΩΔΟΡΑ-18-10-2016-01.jpg ΑΓΙΑ-ΘΕΩΔΟΡΑ-18-10-2016-02.jpg 
18-10-2016

----------


## manoubras 33

*Πρέβελης & Κνωσσός Παλάς* στο Νεώριον σήμερα.

DSCN7256.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

*Festos Palace* από σήμερα στο Νεώριον

DSCN7281.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

To Blue Star 2 που έφτασε στην Μάλτα για το δεξαμενισμό του.
ΠΗΓΗ.

----------


## Nautilia News

*MINOAN LINES: Oλοκληρώθηκε η ετήσια συντήρηση των H/S/F’s KNOSSOS PALACE & FESTOS PALACE στο Nεώριον Σύρου (βίντεο)*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/akto...-syrou-vinteo/ .

----------


## manoubras 33

Το* Γραμβουσα* όπως φαίνεται πάνω στο syncrolift στο Νεώριον Σύρου

DSCN7349.JPG

----------


## nautaki

> Το* Γραμβουσα* όπως φαίνεται πάνω στο syncrolift στο Νεώριον Σύρου
> 
> DSCN7349.JPG


πόσο θα ήθελα να το ξαναδώ στη γραμμή Πειραιάς - Σουβάλα!  :Sorrow:

----------


## andria salamis

Στην Δεξαμενή,του Σπανόπουλου.
DSC_0270.JPG

----------


## leo85

Το Β.Σ.ΠΑΡΟΣ σήμερα το πρωί στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Βασιλειάδη.

BLUE-STAR-PAROS-26-5-2017-01.jpg BLUE-STAR-PAROS-26-5-2017-02.jpg
26-05-2017

----------


## manoubras 33

Το Αγια Μαρινα Αντιπαρου βρισκεται αυτες τις μερες στον ταρσανα Συρου για συντηρηση, για τους φιλους του Ναυτιλια

20170922_171311.jpg 20170922_171407.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Χαιρετισμούς στους πλοιοκτήτες.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ_ στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος.

IMG_0223.jpg__IMG_0243.jpg__IMG_0431.jpg
_Πέραμα - 14/10/2017_

----------


## manoubras 33

Στους ταρσαναδες και στα καρναγια τις Συρου αυτες τις μερες βρισκονται για συντηρηση η παντοφλα* Παναγια Κοιμησις ΙΙ* και το ξυλινο τουριστικο λiμπερτυ *Albatross

*20171110_171024.jpg 20171110_095958.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ κυριολεκτικά έλαμψε μετά το "μπανάκι" του. Από δίπλα ένα ακόμη δανέζικο σκαρί, το ΨΑΡΑ ΓΚΛΟΡΥ.

IMG_20180226_174244.jpg

----------


## dionisos

Εφθασε στο αγκυροβολιο του SUEZ το πλοιο XIN GUANG HUA το οποιο μεταφερει την Νεα Πλωτη Δεξαμενη.Εν Αναμονη διελευσης της Διωρυγας. Εαν θελει ο admin ας ανοιξει Νεα Καρτελλα.

----------


## dionisos

> Εφθασε στο αγκυροβολιο του SUEZ το πλοιο XIN GUANG HUA το οποιο μεταφερει την Νεα Πλωτη Δεξαμενη.Εν Αναμονη διελευσης της Διωρυγας. Εαν θελει ο admin ας ανοιξει Νεα Καρτελλα.


 Τωρα περναει την Διωρυγα με αφιξη στον ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ στις 12/3. Καλο ταξειδι και καλη αφιξη

----------


## dionisos

Αυτη την ωρα το XIN GUANG HUA βρισκεται μεταξυ Ηρακλειο και Σαντορινη και με ταχυτητα 11.8 Κομβους δινει αφιξη στον Πειραια 11/3 10.00 Τοπικη. Καλο υπολοιπο. Νομιζω οτι πρεπει να ανοιξει καινουργιο ποστ ( ΝΕΑ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ ) γιατι οπωσδηποτε αυριο Κυριακη πολλοι απ'αυτους που μπορουν θα ειναι ετοιμοι με τις Μηχανες τους

----------


## manolisfissas

Καλημέρα.
Μια φωτογραφία τις δεξαμενής που είναι φορτωμένη στο ΧIN GUANG HUA που βρίσκεται στην ράδα του Πειραιά.

Δεξαμενή-Πειραιας-ΙΙΙ.jpg

----------


## dionisos

Αυτην την ωρα το πλοιο XIN GUANG HUA  στον Διαυλο συνοδευομενο απο τα ρ/κ Αlexander 3 kai Vernicos Master και Ifestos.

----------


## dionisos

Αυτην την ωρα βρισκεται στην Ακρα Κυνοσουρα και μαλλον εκει θα εκφορτωσει την Νεα Πλωτη Δεξαμενη παντα βοηθουμενο απο ταΤρια Ρ/Κ.

----------


## dionisos

Πριν λιγο αφου αφησε την Δεξαμενη ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ ΙΙΙ εφυγε με προορισμο το ROTTERDAM. Η δεξαμενη μεταφερεται στην Επισκευαστικη Βαση με τα Ρ/ ΛΕΩΝ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ XLI ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ XXXIII καιΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ XLIII

----------


## Leonidas70

Σύμφωνα με το άρθρο της σελίδας του λιμενικού σώματος, η συγκεκριμένη δεξαμενή έχει την δυνατότητα ανυψωτικής ικανότητας 22.000 τόνων η οποία μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει πλοία μέχρι 240 μέτρα μήκος και 35 μέτρα πλάτος, μεταφορικής ικανότητας 80.000 τόνων.

Σίγουρα θα προσφέρει πολλά.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε λοιπόν την δεξαμενή Πειραιάς ΙΙΙ που έχει μεταφερθεί στην προβλήτα Νο 2 της ΝΑΥΣΙ μέχρι να τελειώσουν οι εργασίες εκβάθυνσης που γίνονται στο χώρο που θα τοποθετηθεί. Όπως βλέπουμε στη δεύτερη φωτο οι εργασίες προχωρούν από τους πλωτούς γερανούς Δίας και ???? (δεν φαίνεται το όνομα του δεύτερου). Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ-ΙΙΙ-02-16-03-2018.jpg ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ-ΙΙΙ-06-16-03-2018.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

To *Nissos Kos* αυτες τις μερες βρισκεται τραβηγμενο εξω στον ταρσανα της Συρου. 

DSCN7823.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Χθες το πρωί (Σάββατο) στο Πέραμα, το _ΑΣΤΕΡΙΩΝ ΙΙ_ στη νέα μεγάλη δεξαμενή (ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ ΙΙΙ), και το _ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ_ την ώρα που ανεβαίνει στην παλιά μεγάλη (ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ Ι). 

IMG_0051_.jpg
_Πέραμα - 26/05/2018_

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Διονύσιος Σολωμός φωτογραφημένο εχθές από την Κυνόσουρα, στην δεξαμενή Πειραιάς Ι στο Πέραμα που κάνει την συντήρηση του.

ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ-ΣΟΛΩΜΟΣ-49-14-06-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΤΖΕΤ_ στην -πρώην μεγάλη- δεξαμενή του Περάματος.

IMG_0040.jpg__IMG_0036.jpg
_Πέραμα - 11/08/2018_

----------


## manoubras 33

Το *DELOS EXPRESS* κανει την συντηρηση αυτες τις μερες στον ταρσανα της Συρου.

DSCN8728.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Σήμερα το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ κατέβηκε από την μικρή δεξαμενή του Νεωριου, και αυτή την ώρα επιστρέφει στον Πειραιά. Στην φωτογραφία βλέπουμε το βαπόρι σε στάδιο βαφής του primer με κακοκαιρία...δυσκολία όταν έχει αέρα. 

DSCN9335.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Το σκαφος *MYKONOS JEWEL* πρωην ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ στον ταρσανα της Συρου, η πιο προσφατη προσθηκη του στολου της παραδοσιακης οικογενειας του Καπτα Στελιου απο την Μυκονο!

DSCN9568.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

*AZORES EXPRESS* - NEORION SHIPYARD
Ετοιμάζεται το βαπορι! 

DSCN9676.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

*EUROPEAN STAR* - NEORION SHIPYARD
Σήμερα ανέβηκε στη μικρη δεξαμενή, το βαπόρι το κάτσανε πιο μπροστά διότι πισω του δεξαμενίζεται κ ενας πλωτος γερανός της Assodivers.

DSCN9694.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Για να δούμε αυτό ....τι χρώμα θα βγει???

----------


## manoubras 33

*CALYPSO* της Οικογενειας Δακουτρου απο την Σαντορινη ετοιμαζεται στον ταρσανα της Συρου.

DSCN9809.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Το *PRINCE* σημερα στη μεγαλη δεξαμενη του Νεωριου....Ωραιο βαπορι!

DSCN9838.JPG DSCN9847.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

*OLYMPUS* 
Σημερινη φωτογραφια πανω στη μικρη δεξαμενη στο Νεωριον Συρου! Θα ακολουθησουν κι αλλες τις επομενες μερες...

DSCN0294.JPG

----------


## giorgos....

Φίλε manoubras 33 ευχαριστούμε πολύ και αναμένουμε κι άλλες. 
Στο σημείο αυτό θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω όλους τους φίλους, τώρα που το Olympus βρίσκεται στη δεξαμενή, οι φωτογραφίες που θα ανεβάζουμε να είναι επιλεγμένες και σίγουρα όχι φωτογραφίες της "ζημιάς" καθώς τέτοιες φωτογραφίες θα μπορούσαν να αποτελέσουν στοιχείο για κάποιον που εμπλέκεται στην υπόθεση και θα ήθελε να τις χρησιμοποιήσει..
Είμαι σίγουρος πως όλοι το γνωρίζουμε αυτό απλά ήθελα να το επισημάνω. Με συγχωρείτε για την παρέμβαση. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους..

----------


## pantelis2009

> *OLYMPUS* 
> Σημερινη φωτογραφια πανω στη μικρη δεξαμενη στο Νεωριον Συρου! Θα ακολουθησουν κι αλλες τις επομενες μερες...
> 
> DSCN0294.JPG


Το OLYMPUS τελείωσε με την επισκευή στα ύφαλα και βγήκε από την δεξαμενή??

----------


## manoubras 33

> Το OLYMPUS τελείωσε με την επισκευή στα ύφαλα και βγήκε από την δεξαμενή??


Ναι Παντελη κατεβηκε απο την δεξαμενη, οι εργασιες στο πλοιο συνεχιζονται.

----------


## manoubras 33

Σημερινή φωτογραφία του πλοιου στη μικρή δεξαμενή...

DSCN0463.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Ακινησίες για ξεχειμώνιασμα στον Ταρσανά της Σύρου.
*MYKONOS RIVIERA - MYKONOS JEWEL - ANTIPAROS

*DSCN0680.JPG DSCN0684.JPG
Kαλοριζικο κ καλοταξιδο το RIVIERA! Για τους φιλους του Ναυτιλια!

----------


## manoubras 33

Απο το Ταρσανά της Σύρας εφτασαν για συντηρηση το τουριστικό πρωην *ΜΠΑΡΜΠΑΡΟΣΑ* (εχει αλλαξει ονομα) και η παντόφλα *ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΚΟΙΜΗΣΙΣ ΙΙ

*DSCN0710.JPG DSCN0712.JPG

----------


## npapad

> Απο το Ταρσανά της Σύρας εφτασαν για συντηρηση το τουριστικό πρωην *ΜΠΑΡΜΠΑΡΟΣΑ* (εχει αλλαξει ονομα) και η παντόφλα *ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΚΟΙΜΗΣΙΣ ΙΙ
> 
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 195827 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 195828


Το ΜΠΑΡΜΠΑΡΟΣΑ δούλευε στο Ρέθυμνο για πάρα πολλά χρόνια αλλά φέτος δεν το είδα, δεν ξέρω που δούλεψε. Είναι μετασκευή από κανονικό τουριστικό και μπορείτε να το δείτε *εδώ*.
Φίλε μήπως μπορείς να μας ενημερώσεις για το καινούριο όνομα και για το πού δουλεύει τώρα ?

----------


## manoubras 33

> Το ΜΠΑΡΜΠΑΡΟΣΑ δούλευε στο Ρέθυμνο για πάρα πολλά χρόνια αλλά φέτος δεν το είδα, δεν ξέρω που δούλεψε. Είναι μετασκευή από κανονικό τουριστικό και μπορείτε να το δείτε *εδώ*.
> Φίλε μήπως μπορείς να μας ενημερώσεις για το καινούριο όνομα και για το πού δουλεύει τώρα ?


Το καραβάκι έχει μετονομαστεί σε BLACK PEARL κ δούλεψε στη χερσόνησο της Κρήτης φέτος, εάν κάνω καποιο λάθος διορθωστε με παρακαλώ. Την μετασκευή την θυμάμαι καλά καθώς είχε γίνει εδώ στη Σύρο. Σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## npapad

> Απο το Ταρσανά της Σύρας εφτασαν για συντηρηση το τουριστικό πρωην *ΜΠΑΡΜΠΑΡΟΣΑ* (εχει αλλαξει ονομα) και η παντόφλα *ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΚΟΙΜΗΣΙΣ ΙΙ
> 
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 195827 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 195828





> Το ΜΠΑΡΜΠΑΡΟΣΑ δούλευε στο Ρέθυμνο για πάρα πολλά χρόνια αλλά φέτος δεν το είδα, δεν ξέρω που δούλεψε. Είναι μετασκευή από κανονικό τουριστικό και μπορείτε να το δείτε *εδώ*.
> Φίλε μήπως μπορείς να μας ενημερώσεις για το καινούριο όνομα και για το πού δουλεύει τώρα ?





> Το καραβάκι έχει μετονομαστεί σε BLACK PEARL κ δούλεψε στη χερσόνησο της Κρήτης φέτος, εάν κάνω καποιο λάθος διορθωστε με παρακαλώ. Την μετασκευή την θυμάμαι καλά καθώς είχε γίνει εδώ στη Σύρο. Σας ευχαριστώ


Πω πω... δίπλα μου ήταν και δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι... Απαράδεκτος είμαι ! Δεν έτυχε να βρεθώ στη Χερσόνησο φέτος. Το καλοκαίρι το αποφεύγω το μέρος λόγω του πανικού που γίνεται (όπως και τα Μάλλια)... Ευχαριστώ πολύ και για την πληροφορία ότι η μετασκευή έγινε στη Σύρο, δεν το ήξερα !

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Το καραβάκι έχει μετονομαστεί σε BLACK PEARL κ δούλεψε στη χερσόνησο της Κρήτης φέτος, εάν κάνω καποιο λάθος διορθωστε με παρακαλώ. Την μετασκευή την θυμάμαι καλά καθώς είχε γίνει εδώ στη Σύρο. Σας ευχαριστώ


Σύμφωνα με το marinetraffic ένα τουριστικό/πειρατικό με το όνομα Black Pearl βρίσκεται στο Καστέλι Κισάμου από τις 20-09-2019. Αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου το καλοκαίρι έκανε περιηγήσεις στον κόλπο της Σούδας.
bp.jpg

----------


## npapad

> Σύμφωνα με το marinetraffic ένα τουριστικό/πειρατικό με το όνομα Black Pearl βρίσκεται στο Καστέλι Κισάμου από τις 20-09-2019. Αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου το καλοκαίρι έκανε περιηγήσεις στον κόλπο της Σούδας.
> bp.jpg


Αυτό είναι άλλο BLACK PEARL και το έχω ανεβάσει *εδώ*.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Αυτό είναι άλλο BLACK PEARL και το έχω ανεβάσει *εδώ*.


Ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνιση.

----------


## manoubras 33

*MYKONOS SPIRIT* (Delos tours)
Στον Ταρσανά της Σύρου

DSCN0798.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

To Psara Glory συνεχίζει την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Μεγατέχνικα στο Πέραμα. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΨΑΡΑ ΓΚΛΟΡΥ 54 27-11-2019 copy.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*BLUE STAR NAXOS -* NEORION SHIPYARD

DSCN0853.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

*ΝΗΣΟΣ ΘΗΡΑΣΙΑ* ταρσανάς Σύρου, φώτο υπό βροχή...

DSCN1394.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

*AEGEAN ODYSSEY - CELESTYAL OLYMPIA*
7/3/2020 ONEX NEORION SHIPYARDS

DSCN1574.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Ταρσανάς Σύρου 09/06/2020
*ΑΓ.ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ* και μια παρέα με το *ΑΝΤΙΠΑΡΟΣ ΣΤΑΡ* έτοιμο για καθέλκυση.

DSCN2135.JPG DSCN2132.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Μια ταλαιπωρημένη θαλαμηγός που έφτασε απο Μύκονο με ρυμουλκό, *ΜΟΝΑΚΟ* το όνομα της, και το *CAPTAIN HOOK* N.P. 25 για εργασίες συντήρησης. Αυτά τα λίγα απο τον Ταρσανά της Σύρου την περασμένη εβδομάδα.

DSCN2412.JPG DSCN2413.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Σήμερα στον Ταρσανά της Σύρου βγήκε για εργασίες συντήρησης η παντόφλα *ΑΓΙΟΙ ΑΝΑΡΓΥΡΟΙ

*DSCN3199.JPG DSCN3202.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

*ΜΑΙΣΤΡΟΣ* της Ενωσης Λεμβούχων Σαντορίνης στον Ταρσανά της Σύρου, πρίν λίγες μέρες για εργασίες συντήρησης.

DSCN3221.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Ταρσανάς Σύρου 23/10/2020
Το *ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ* για συντήρηση, πρώτη του φορά στο νησί για επισκευή το βαποράκι.

DSCN3252.JPG DSCN3250.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Σήμερα στον Ταρσανά Σύρου βγήκε το *ΔΗΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ*, εργασίες επίσης εκτελεί και το *ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ.

*DSCN3394.JPG DSCN3371.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Το *SEA STAR* της Οικογένειας Δακουτρού από την Σαντορίνη βρίσκεται στον ταρσανά της Σύρου για συντήρηση, πρώτη φορά το σκάφος στο ναυπηγείο Μαυρίκου. Κατασκευής 2020 η πιο πρόσφατη προσθήκη του στόλου. Καλοτάξιδο!

100_1182.JPG

----------

